# MANCHESTER | Projects & Construction



## Irwell

*MediaCity*
20 acres in phase 1, 200 acres total. Under construction. Approx 7 million sq ft.

Current:









Render:











*Green Quarter*
Large residential scheme with numerous midrises to 21 storeys. Under construction. Approx 2.5 million sq ft.

Current:











*Spinningfields*
Large office led scheme, multiple buildings including the iconic Denton Corker Marshall Civil Justice Centre, highest approx 200m. 3 Hardman Square (75m) currently under construction. Under construction. Approx 4.5 million sq ft.

Current:











*Eastgate*
Residential and hotel tower. 188m to roof. Under construction.

Current:









Rendering:











*Gravity*
Residential tower. 118m. Construction imminent.

Render:











*Canopus*
Residential and hotel towers. 165m and 111m. Construction imminent.

Render:











*ManYoo*
4 residential towers at 26 storeys. Construction imminent.

Render:











*Chapel Wharf*
Residential tower. 125m. Construction imminent.

Render:











*Foundry Wharf*
Residential. 26 storeys. Construction imminent.

Render:











*Crown Tower*
Residential and hotel tower. 160m. Site prep imminent.

Render:











*Chancellor Place*
Residential, office, hotel and medical scheme. Approx 4 million sq ft. Approved.

Render:











*Vivo*
Residential, office, retail and hotel. Approx 3.5 million sq ft. Approved.

Render:











*Greengate Embankment*
Residential, office, retail and hotel. Approx 3 million sq ft. Approved.

Render:











*First Street*
Residential, office and retail. Approx 3.5 million sq ft. Approved.

Render:











There's plenty more going on too, so come and have a look at the Manchester forum!


----------



## Sbz2ifc

This thread should be moved to City/Metro Compilations (if the mods don't just close it because of the title)


----------



## eddie88

i really dont understand why there isnt more comments on this thread, UK cities are doing so well.


----------



## Maelstrom

Wow, I'm amazed. I love Manchester, all this makes me wish I was living there. Such a vibrant place.


----------



## Flogging Molly

It certainly is. Awesome stuff.


----------



## annavanjhn

whenever i see a photo of english cities, it is always clouds that takes my attention!!


----------



## Myster E

you need to quit the stereotyping and concentrate on the projects, this is why it's called a skyscrapercity forum.

Edit: Good to see the individual was banned as he/she was getting irritating and a class of projects Manchester.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wow! Manchester is booming! Certainly a city I would like to visit.


----------



## crazymanc1

Has anyone got any info and pics on all the smaller developments like axis and chancery place, and also the big masterplans like ancoats village etc.


----------



## andysimo123

crazymanc1 said:


> Has anyone got any info and pics on all the smaller developments like axis and chancery place, and also the big masterplans like ancoats village etc.


ye check the manchester forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=335

lots and lots of information


----------



## crazymanc1

I meant to put in this thread, for the world forums, Manchester is a bit under represented me thinks.


----------



## andysimo123

crazymanc1 said:


> I meant to put in this thread, for the world forums, Manchester is a bit under represented me thinks.


Very true we are very underrated. I'll get some pics up.


----------



## crazymanc1

Nice one. Id do it myself but i only have a few skyline pics etc.


----------



## andysimo123

*Buildings in the new 6 acre Spinningfields development *









3 Hardman Street - U/C









Peel Court - U/C









Civil justice Centre - Completed









Other Buildings

Sarah Village - U/C









Axis - U/C

















Chancery Place - U/C

















1 New York Street - U/C

















Those are just some of the ones going up and most of the images are supplied by the Manchester forums.


----------



## HowardL

>


There are some dead sexy buildings going up/on the boards in Manchester, but this one still tickles me no end. I love it so much. 

Next time I'm back in Manchester, I probably won't even recognize the place with all of the construction going on. That wouldn't be too much of a stretch as last time I was utterly pissed the entire time, but that would be for a different thread.

Can't wait to get back and see all that's new.


----------



## ZZ-II

cool projects, seems manchester will have a nice skyline in the near future


----------



## jayo

Wow-Manchester's really booming


----------



## Dale

Is Piccadilly Tower delayed ?


----------



## miguelon

civil justice centre, rocks!!!!!

eastgate, looks very similar to a new one in Canary Wharf, still looks really nice

Are all of this new buildings in the same "area" or "district", I mean, will they form a skyline???

seems that they are already catching up in height with London.


----------



## jayo

miguelon:You mean riverside south?

Not really as the highest planned building in manchester is 188 metres and the tallest in London and the UK is 235 metres.Besides London has a 310 metre building under construction aswell as the 288 metre bishopsgate tower.etc

I don't mean to boast,just being informative.
I would love to see a supertall in mancs


----------



## jayo

CDX said:


> IWMN in association with the RIBA are running a design competition to decide on the re-landscaping of the external space around the museum. They are now down to the final five concepts from five architects:
> 
> - Kinnear Landscape Architects, London, UK
> - White Arkitekter AB, Goteborg, Sweden
> - Patel Taylor Architects, London, UK
> - Topotek 1, Berlin, Germany
> - Field Operations, New York, USA


PICTURES HERE - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808296


----------



## pndichi

Woow!! amazing project:cheers:


----------



## jayo

Co-operative group unveil new headquarters plans.



Comdot said:


> ^^ http://www.co-operative.coop/en/cor...ive-Group-unveils-design-for-new-head-office/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-operative Group unveils design for new head office
> 
> 21/05/09
> 
> The Co-operative Group has today (21 May) unveiled the design for its new head office building in Manchester – a project which heralds a new era in its 150-year relationship with the city.
> 
> To be built on land on Miller Street, opposite the Co-operative Insurance tower, the new building will serve the UK’s largest mutual retailer which now has a turnover of over £13 billion.
> 
> Group Chief Executive Peter Marks said that the project would reflect the ethical values of the organisation in its design, construction and its relationship both with employees and surrounding communities.
> 
> Key features of the building will include:
> 
> * Design, construction and operation to the high standards set out in the Building Research Establishment’s Environmental Assessment Method (BREEAM), which will minimise its environmental impact.
> * An outstanding design by leading architects 3D Reid, featuring a large central atrium, which will provide the city with an architectural landmark.
> * Around 320,000 sq ft of open plan office space on 16 storeys, providing a modern working environment and facilities which will allow greater freedom for flexible working by staff.
> 
> Mr Marks explained: “The Co-operative Group was born and raised in Manchester. Our decision to build our new headquarters here is another clear sign of the renaissance of our business and our confidence in the future. Our new head office will not only enable us to continue our commercial contribution to city life but will also play a part in helping to make Manchester a 21st century leader in sustainable development.”
> 
> The new headquarters will represent the first phase in the redevelopment and regeneration of the Group’s 20-acre site, located at the city’s Northern Gateway and bounded by Miller Street and Corporation Street. The Group will be encouraging staff to make full use of the excellent public transport facilities close to the site and car parking provision will be reduced.
> 
> Mr Marks added: “We recognise the historic importance of our present premises and we occupy a number of buildings on the site. However, they do not provide the kind of working environment which we want for our business and our employees in the years ahead.
> 
> “The new building will be good for our business, good for our staff, good for the communities which surround it and good for Manchester.”
> 
> The Group is planning to submit a planning application to Manchester City Council in July. If planning permission is granted, work will start on the building at the beginning of next year with occupation scheduled for mid-2012.


----------



## andysimo123

Afew of our latest builds..... 
*1 New York Street*








*City Park*
















*The Avenue *








*Vantage Point*








*Mediacity*








Chips









In this thread we have 50-60 of manchesters completed projects.... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570395


----------



## feyma

Thanks for update! City looks beautiful!


----------



## andysimo123

Time for an update....

*The Avenue *
















taken by markydeedrop








taken by watsinho from flickr

*One New York Street* viewed from the back








Taken by comdot

*Mediacity*

















*City Park*









*First Street*









*Vantage Point*









*Metrolink Extensions*

















New developments that have some to light over the past week or so...

*Whitworth Street Hotel*









*New MMU Campus*


----------



## jayo

A couple new towers:

About 50 stories-Not much known about it yet - Proposed








And this planned next door to it- Proposed








And this Hotel/office Development in Salford.-Proposed









http://www.benmoredevelopments.com/


----------



## cristof

great projects over there, the city is still showing the best transformation's city ever in the Uk and maybe Europe...


----------



## andysimo123

Soul_13 said:


> I guess thats quite conclusive, Picadilly is on hold and turned into a car park at least for the near future:


Only 3 months late you negative little troll! Go and join rob right in his over crowded chinese smog city.

Some updates from current things U/C or finished.

*Vantage Point*









*Media City*









*2-4 Oxford Road*









*Metrolink Extensions*
New trams....








more here...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=8


----------



## butterfingers22

A quick update...

Elizabeth House - Approved - 59m



















Media City


















The Hive










Co-op HQ - Ground works/ under construction










17 New Wakefield Street tower - Proposed - 106m



















Cheetham's school of music - U/C


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I Love Manchester everything but the weather.


----------



## High Camera Ltd

*New to forum*

Hi everyone

Im new here and having great fun going back over all the old posts, not just on Manchester but the whole world, this forum is truly an historical urban masterpiece in the making, well done to everyone who has contributed and I only wish I had found you ages ago.

My occupation enables me to take photographs from some very unusual angles so I thought I would share some with you. How do I upload them is there any guidelines ?


----------



## steppenwolf

Great to have your contribution - yes, the forum could well be an amazing historical document if its saved in full somewhere.

copy the URL of the picture and paste it in between the img in closed box brackets and the forward slash img in closed brackets.


----------



## GShutty

High Camera Ltd said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im new here and having great fun going back over all the old posts, not just on Manchester but the whole world, this forum is truly an historical urban masterpiece in the making, well done to everyone who has contributed and I only wish I had found you ages ago.
> 
> My occupation enables me to take photographs from some very unusual angles so I thought I would share some with you. How do I upload them is there any guidelines ?


Hello High Camera Ltd. Welcome to the forum and I look forward to seeing your images. As SteppenwWolf said. You may find this easier to do using Photo Bucket,
or one of the web image hosting sites, to get your URL. Copy and paste in a post and hey presto. You'll be an expert in no time. Good luck and don't keep us waiting for too long!


----------



## PortoNuts

Is the Media City finished?


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful projects!!!!!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Development doubles as Manchester's revival gathers pace*
> 
> *In its 2011 Manchester Crane Survey, property consultant Drivers Jonas Deloitte has recorded a surge in new development activity since 2010 although new starts still remain well below the pre-recession peak of 32 in 2007. Four new schemes are underway around the city’s northern fringe including the redevelopment of the former Boddington’s Brewery Site as well as within the £800m NOMA regeneration area (pictured) – the emerging Co-op Quarter*.
> 
> The Crane Survey records the lowest level of office delivery in its 13 year history in 2011 with vacancy rates in those buildings completed in the last 12 months standing at 25% leading to little speculative office development this year.
> 
> However, following the highest take-up levels in Manchester’s history in 2010 and a lack of new schemes coming forward in 2011, Drivers Jonas Deloitte says a future shortfall of Grade A office space in Manchester is a real possibility with some developers currently scoping opportunities behind the scenes. Confidence in Manchester’s office market has also been buoyed by a resurgent private sector – with professional services firms accounting for half of all lettings last year.
> 
> Drivers Jonas Deloitte says the figures demonstrate that the city is well positioned to shield itself from the Coalition Government’s austerity measures. The survey concludes on an optimistic note for Manchester’s future and highlights several significant regeneration masterplans in the pipeline


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/O...-Doubles-As-Manchester's-Revival-Gathers-Pace


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Co-op Headquarters Rise*
> 
> *Construction is currently underway on a new headquarters for what is one of the United Kingdom's best known businesses, the Co-operative Group. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be located on Miller Street in Manchester, the company which recently took over supermarket chain Somerfield, has had its roots firmly planted in the city after being established there 100 years ago, providing everything from food to funeral services.
> 
> Currently with its divisions spread across several sites throughout the city the new headquarters which have been penned by architectural firm 3DReid will bring the company together under one roof.
> 
> Located on a former car park, the building which at its highest point will be 15 storeys, is located on the north-eastern corner of the site in order to minimise its impact on surrounding residential buildings. The project is the first phase of what is planned to be a new mixed-use destination point for the city.
> 
> Based on a traditional beehive shape the building consists of three wings arranged around a huge central atrium. In order to maximise light filtration for both the building itself and the surrounding existing buildings the design sees a sloping roof which At the north-east corner the building starts at ten storeys and rises to fifteen at the pinnacle on the north west corner of the site. On the south facing side stepped roof terraces open the building up to the rest of the city.
> 
> The facade is composed of two skins which to provide a buffer zonebetween internal and external spaces. The outer skin will be a glazed curtain wall featuring glazing bronze anodised aluminium perforated ventilation panels. The internal skin will be double-glazed with an exposed timber inner structure and a pre-cast concrete panel system.
> 
> When complete the project will provide 45,803 square metres of office space for 3500 employees already scattered in various building across the city, it will also include a café and restaurant for employees while it is planned a public piazza will be created on Miller Street.
> 
> The project will be the first of its kind in the UK to achieve a BREEAM Outstanding rating for its sustainability .The building will be carbon neutral through the use of low/zero carbon technologies and maximising the use of renewable energy sources for heating , cooling and lighting. A high efficiency biomass boiler will also be included which uses wood pellets as fuel as opposed to fossil fuels.
> 
> Once completed next year it will add to a growing collection of tall buildings as the conglomerate already has one of the tallest towers in Manchester nearby, the sixties CIS Tower.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2838


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New Record Student Tower Rises In Manc*
> 
> *Currently rising in Manchester is what will be the tallest student accommodation in the world when finished, marking yet another British holder of the record.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hodder and Partners 106 metre tall tower at 17 New Wakefield Street will run to 33 floors above ground, and is being developed by Student Castle who are perhaps playing on the idea that a student's bedsit is his castle. In this case the project will have 522 student bedrooms arranged in cluster flats of 2-4 bedrooms, plus studio apartments for those who have enough money to need to share.
> 
> The scheme is situated off Great Marlborough Street near Oxford Road train station, a location that is reasonably central in Manchester without actually being prime. As well as being situated almost on top of a transport node, it is only about ten minutes walk from here to the trendy Deansgate area.
> 
> The current record holder is Nido in London which rises to 105 metres in height. This in turn beat Leeds' Sky Plaza which held the record for a mere year from 2009 to 2010. The tower, which is being built by Shepherd Construction, is rising at the rate of approximately one floor a week right now and will be topping out at around the end of 2011.
> 
> It's due to open in time for the new academic year beginning September 2012, and once completed will be the fourth tallest building in the city making a substantial dent on its skyline as well as spreading the main cluster of tall buildings a bit further to the south of Manchester city centre.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2860


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Seasonedbest*.

*Co-operative Headquarters*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Are more people committing to Manchester offices?*
> 
> *A higher number of people in Manchester's commercial development market are committing to offices in the city, says a specialist.*
> 
> Between the first quarters of 2010 and 2011, property investment specialists have seen a 200 per cent rise in the number of people committing themselves to office space in the city, a representative from OfficeBroker.com has revealed.
> 
> Simon Jones, research project manager for the website, said: "Manchester is following in the wake of central London; it's not a trend that's established itself nationally at all."
> 
> Ordinarily, Central London sets office trends and then the activity seen in the capital gradually spreads out into regional cities, Mr Jones added. As well as this, he stated that Manchester is one of the forerunners outside of London, alongside Leeds, Edinburgh and Glasgow.
> 
> It was reported last month that Anvic Developments will re-open the top floor of its Piccadilly House site in Manchester, which is part of a £3 million upgrade.


http://www.b2bmortgage.co.uk/news/11464-are-more-people-committing-to-manchester-offices


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Construction work to proceed on Manchester commercial scheme*
> 
> *Plans to redevelop a Manchester courthouse for commercial purposes have been given the go-ahead, potentially paving the way for the creation of new local construction jobs.*
> 
> Henry Boot Developments has received local authority approval to proceed with construction work to transform the grade two-listed former County Courts building on Deansgate into 13,500 square feet of offices and 14,000 square feet of retail and leisure space.
> 
> The developer also aims to reduce the building's carbon dioxide emissions by 20% through the implementation of several eco-friendly features such as mechanical ventilation with heat recovery and highly efficient variable flow refrigerant heating and cooling systems.
> 
> Adam Brady, head of Henry Boot's Manchester office, commented: "We are in the fortunate position of being self-funded and therefore do not need to rely on external sources of finance to progress the scheme. "Now that the planning approval is in place, we will be working hard to get things moving."
> 
> Shepherd Developments was also granted final planning approval last month for the £30 million redevelopment of Trafford town hall, which could also bolster construction recruitment in the Greater Manchester area.


http://news.careerstructure.com/art...k-to-proceed-on-manchester-commercial-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *'Massive price differential' in offices outside centre of London*
> 
> *Getting commercial property space outside the centre of London can be more cost-effective. *
> 
> ...


http://www.b2bmortgage.co.uk/news/1...ferential-in-offices-outside-centre-of-london

May be good news for Manchester.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Co-op HQ*

by *GShutty*.


----------



## Gaeth

Great ! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Henry Boot granted planning approval for Manchester property scheme *
> 
> *Henry Boot Developments has obtained planning consent to redevelop the former County Courts commercial development in Manchester's Deansgate region.*
> 
> Property investment practitioners at the firm will transform the site into 13,500 sq ft of high specification Grade A office space, while over 14,000 sq ft of retail stores and leisure accommodation will be constructed.
> 
> Adam Brady, head of Henry Boot Developments' Manchester office, said: "Perfectly located on one of Manchester's busiest roads and at the gateway to Spinningfields, the Courthouse will offer all the benefits of the city's newest business district." Mr Brady also stressed that he will attempt to maintain a number of the sites original features, as it is a Grade II listed site that was constructed more than 100 years ago.
> 
> London24.com has reported that a renovation scheme valued at £10 million is being proposed for the Exchange shopping centre in Ilford.


http://www.b2bmortgage.co.uk/news/1...ning-approval-for-manchester-property-scheme-


----------



## PortoNuts

GShutty said:


> Northgate and the swimming pool square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the Avenue been ram-raided?:


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Co-op timelapse*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *AXA Real Estate gets green light for £50m office development in Manchester*
> 
> *AXA Real Estate Investment Managers, a leading real estate fund and asset manager with €39.4bn of assets under management as at March 2011, has received planning consent for a £50m development of new office space in Manchester’s St Peter’s Square. *
> 
> AXA Real Estate manages the property on behalf of Manchester based insurance firm, the Co-operative Insurance Society Ltd (CIS), which owns the building.
> 
> AXA Real Estate intends to replace Peterloo House, the seven floor, 40,000 sq ft 1960?s office building currently on the site, with a new 108,000 sq ft, 12 story, Grade A office scheme in its place. Situated on Dickinson Street in Manchester’s central business district and fronting onto St Peter’s Square, the new building, which has been designed by architects Squire and Partners, will provide accommodation for around 800 employees.
> 
> Construction is expected to commence once around 50% of the building has been pre-let. WHR Property Consultants and CBRE have been appointed as agents to secure prospective tenants. The new building has been designed to highly sustainable standards and will target a BREEAM “Excellent? rating. It will also feature an impressive Palazzo style façade, incorporating copper trimmings to keeping it in line with the surrounding architecture.
> 
> Commenting on the development, Dorrien Thomas, UK Head of Asset Management at AXA Real Estate, said: “Receipt of planning consent at St Peter’s Square means that we can now push ahead in earnest with marketing this new well-located Grade A office space in the middle of Manchester’s central business district. We have worked closely with Manchester City Council over recent months to ensure that the project fulfilled all the requirements we felt were necessary to attract businesses into the scheme but also provided the perfect complement to the Council’s wider regeneration plans for the area.”
> 
> Other developments designed by Squire & Partners include HSBC Bank’s headquarter offices in St James's, London, SW1, Reiss’s headquarter offices in the West End and Unison’s headquarter offices on Euston Road.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001438&monthnameyear=July2011


----------



## 1000Larrysullivan

Hi All, new to the forums.

Once the M5000's are delivered and commisioned at Queens Road, 3016 and over, they are moved to Old Trafford, what towes them and has anyone got pics of this movement


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Multi-million pound BMX Centre set to open in Manchester *
> 
> *A new £24 million ($39 million/€27.5 million) BMX Centre in Manchester, where Britain's top riders are expected to train before next year's Olympics, will be officially opened to the public tomorrow. *
> 
> The new facility, based at the National Cycling Centre, is set to host major BMX events, but will also be a major community resource that will be available to use to schoolchildren from Manchester and other cyclists who will be able to discounted "pay and ride" sessions in the evening and at the weekend.
> 
> The centre was funded by Manchester City Council, Sport England and the European Regional Development Fund, which is managed in the region by the North West Development Agency. The cost of the building itself was £19 million ($31 million/€22 million) with a further £5 million ($8 million/€5.7 million) spent on improving public realm, including a new bridge linking the National Cycling Centre to the new Metrolink stop.
> 
> "The centre will offer the local community an opportunity to train alongside British BMX stars, inspiring future generations of riders and host new British Cycling headquarters," said Ian Drake, the chief executive of British Cycling. "The complex is being built as part of the London 2012 legacy plan, a great example of the positive impact the Games are having on sport and communities outside of London."
> 
> The 110,000 square foot centre will include a 2,000 seat arena, British Cycling offices, plus cycle shopping and café facilities when it officially opens later this year. There will also be an official unveiling of the British Cycling Hall of Fame as part of the Reg Harris Heritage Day, which took place on August 27.
> 
> "The opening of the National BMX Centre is incredibly exciting," said Mike Amesbury, Manchester City Council Executive Member for Culture and Leisure. "It's no exaggeration to say that there's nothing like it anywhere else. The world's finest will train here, and young people from East Manchester will get the opportunity to use the facilities and aim for the highest awards in the sport of BMX."
> 
> "Next year will see a national focus on sport, and I hope the 2012 Olympics and Paralympics will inspire Manchester residents to take advantage of the world-class facilities on their door step. I am sure that in the years to come, there will be British gold medalists who first learned their skills right here at the National BMX Centre."


http://insidethegames.biz/sports/su...on-pound-bmx-centre-set-to-open-in-manchester


----------



## PortoNuts

*Co-op HQ*

by* jrb*.


----------



## khpsoipos

good


----------



## SO143

*RLAM names Ancoats development*



> 31 Jan 2012
> 
> Royal London Asset Management's 21,000 sq ft office building in New Islington, east Manchester, will be called Fabrica, after the area's textile heritage.
> 
> RLAM said Fabrica, on the corner of Pollard Street and Great Ancoats Street, is the 'only true speculative office development in Manchester city centre', others such as One St Peter's Square being partially pre-let.
> 
> The BREEAM 'excellent' office building designed by 5plus Architects, will contain four floors of offices over the ground floor reception. Work started on site last year on the office and adjacent hotel building for Ibis, which will contain 150 rooms and street-level retail.
> 
> The main contractor is Galliford Try. CR8 Management is the project manager. WHR Property Consultants is the retained agent on the scheme, due for completion in November 2012.


----------



## andysimo123

I've done a few updates on the Manchester Metrolink thread so heres a proper update for Manchester, all very recent photos. I'll try and keep up to date in the future.

ITV at MediaCity under construction. This is across the Manchester Ship Canal from the main BBC site.
Taken by thecityofgold









The new Co-op HQ taken by myself 









Ibis Hotel and Offices in Ancoats....

IMG_0566 by carlf18, on Flickr

Old Trafford Cricket ground redevelopment....









17 New Wakefield Street. Should be the 4th tallest in the City once completed. Taken at Slowburn...









Chethams School of Music taken by thecityofgold


----------



## Minsk

*Aedas creates an icon for Greater Manchester Police*

The requirement for a new Force Headquarters for Greater Manchester Police was identified following a review and rationalisation of the Police's estate. Greater Manchester Police's prime objective was the creation of an iconic, state-of-the-art headquarters facility that not only provided the authority with a building with civic presence and quality, but also created an inspiring and welcoming environment able to fully support the team in providing the best level of public service.

In addition to the internal operational requirements of the tenant, the site layout had to satisfy the detailed requirements of the Home Office, to provide a secure standoff around the building. Through the careful integration of landscape features and Home Office requirements Aedas were able to maintain the quality of the public realm throughout the business park creating a civic setting for the building making it welcoming and approachable.

At the heart of the design process the aim was to ensure that the arrival at the building, movement through the building and the quality of the finishes were dramatic, exciting, inspiring and welcoming. Aedas Architects achieved this by developing a rich and vibrant colour palette, incorporating the client's brand colours, and an 'icon' theme unique to Greater Manchester Police.

Six iconic people (Robert Peel, Winston Churchill, Marie Curie, Martin Luther King, Albert Einstein and Emmeline Pankhurst) represent the different floors symbolising the values, beliefs and achievements admired by the police and community also serving to facilitate wayfinding. Typographic artwork was created by making the icon facesfrom keywords representing the ethos of Greater Manchester Police Force. Quotes from well-known politicians, sportsmen, businessmen, authors and musicians are also used throughout the building to give colour and inspiration.

Police forces as an organisation are made up of a vast range of diverse functions and services all with their own specific operational requirements. As a whole they need working space that responds to a dynamic and challenging world to meet the demands of modern day policing. To consolidate and enhance those working procedures within one facility the project team worked closely with the future stakeholders from project inception to construction completion.

The principle challenge that the building design had to respond to was the conflicting requirements of the end users; Greater Manchester Police and the Counter Terrorism Unit. The aspirations of Greater Manchester Police were to create an open, transparent and welcoming building which reached out to the community, providing a first class working environment promoting team working and cross fertilisation of information amongst the staff. The aspirations of the Counter Terrorism Unit were similar in terms of promoting teamwork, but with a strong focus on security and privacy. This conflict presented a design challenge to the architectural language of the building, leading to a robust and secure exterior which responds to the technical requirements of the Home Office and CPNI, with a much lighter interior arranged around the central atrium space.

Cost control analysis was provided by the main contractor who had to provide 95% Cost Certainty at Stage C and 100% Cost Certainty at Stage E. This led to an open book policy being encouraged to ensure maximum value. Continual cost balancing exercises provided the design team with opportunities to make strategic savings in order to elevate more vital components of the scheme to deliver further quality and detailed work upfront with selected specialist subcontractors provided the necessary level of input to inform costing and interface design.

A key component of ensuring that the required build quality was achieved was the appointment and procurement methodology employed by the Developer. The design was fully developed by the time the contract price was agreed, at which point the Architect took on a dual role for the remainder of the project. The design was completed on behalf of the contractor, but the architect also provided a retained role specifically aimed at ensuring the original design intent was maintained and the standard of workmanship was achieved throughthe full inspection of the building at completion.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*Glazed design echoes force's ethos of 'open policing'*

The new Divisional Headquarters for North Manchester Police designed by Aedas brings together custodial, administrative, operation and strategic policing functions to a single building.

The Divisional Headquarters responds architecturally to the adjacent Force HQ, also by Aedas,whilst havinga very differently form and function. Both buildings utilise anodised curtain walling framing, glass, and white precast concrete, but whilst the rigid repeating panels react to the scale and corporate nature of the Force HQ building, the Divisional HQ has a more flowing aesthetic of solid overlapping concrete frames in filled with continuous full height glazing.

One of the challenges in the external design was to tie the single storey custody units together with the 4 storey office to a coherent whole. This was successfully achieved by wrapping the office accommodation round two of the custody suite elevations, providing a secure shrouding, and using a tiered massing arrangement to the south and west elevations ensuring that the building composition remains balanced and articulated from each aspect.

Open plan office space is provided within each floor plate supporting GMPs new flexible working arrangements and promoting the communication and responsiveness that police work necessitates.

A variety of social spaces and experiences are provided throughout the building. A double height internal street with a glazed roof runs through the centre of the ground floor plan, separating the office and custodial functions and providing the main circulation routes between the cores and entrance areas. Small breakout spaces are provided within the open plan offices areas and the third floor contains a dining area / social space, a large external terrace and a gymnasium. An external landscaped breakout space is also provided at ground level.

Greater Manchester Police believe that the new building represents the 'open policing' ethos of the force in relation to its public portrayal and transparency, and will have a positive impact on the workforce within.

Chief Superintendent Russ Jackson said: "The building has been extremely well thought through and my colleagues and I feel very privileged to be its first tenants."

*Source:* http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20102


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Manchester University graphene institute plans revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for a £61m research institute to help develop the world's "thinnest and strongest" material have been released.
> 
> The National Graphene Institute (NGI), at the University of Manchester, is set to open in 2015 and create 100 jobs.
> 
> Graphene - a flat sheet of carbon, one-atom thick - is almost completely transparent and is a good conductor of electricity.
> 
> Two academics at the university won the Nobel Prize in Physics for their research into graphene in 2010.
> 
> Andre Geim and Konstantin Novoselov took the award for isolating the material and measuring some of its properties.
> 
> The university said the five-floor NGI will be the UK's "home of research" into graphene.
> 
> Fundamentally important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will include a large research lab and two "cleanrooms", where experiments can be carried out without contamination.
> 
> The glass-fronted 7,600 sq m building on Booth Street East will be predominantly funded by £38m from the government.
> 
> A further £23m has been applied for from the European Research and Development Fund, the university confirmed.
> 
> Professor Novoselov said: "The National Graphene Institute is fundamentally important to continue the world-class graphene research started in Manchester.
> 
> "Our researchers and scientists will be able to collaborate with colleagues from other universities and from some of the world's leading companies, which can only serve to enhance scientific research."
> 
> The university said the long-term expectation for the centre is to create thousands of jobs in the North West and across the UK.
> 
> It added graphene has the potential to revolutionise a "huge number of applications", including smartphones and ultrafast broadband.
> 
> The material could be used to detect drugs in the body or improve airport security, according to new research published in the Nature Materials journal.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-21015371


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Welcome to Graphene Valley: High-tech future plan for former BBC site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new high-tech hub could cash in on the discovery of graphene, believe town hall bosses – while acting as a gateway between the city centre and universities
> 
> Manchester's answer to Silicon Valley could replace the BBC’s old headquarters under ambitious new plans for the Oxford Road site.
> 
> A new high-tech hub could cash in on the discovery of graphene, believe town hall bosses – while acting as a gateway between the city centre and universities.
> 
> They also foresee at least one skyscraper, a private hospital or college and a string of independent shops.
> 
> But they have more or less ruled out a large supermarket or student flats – despite both being central to plans unveiled by its owner last summer.
> 
> Manchester council describes the six-acre site, the former home of New Broadcasting House, as a ‘blank canvas’ that could host 6,000 new jobs by 2018.
> 
> A report by chief executive Sir Howard Bernstein, going before bosses today, says the council does not intend to be ‘overly prescriptive’.
> 
> But with two universities nearby, it would be ideally anchored by a cluster of scientific, digital, health and research-based firms, he says – including, potentially, those looking to create products from Manchester’s wonder-material graphene.
> 
> One or more skyscraper is also recommended as a ‘beacon’ for the area’s renewal, while flats, a hotel and even a theatre are all suggested as suitable additions.
> 
> The BBC sold the site to local developers Realty Estates for £10m two years ago.
> 
> Realty’s £200m vision, unveiled last summer, with a large supermarket and student accommodation at its heart. But the council says a food store would waste the site’s potential.
> 
> Instead, it recommends independent, Northern Quarter-style shops facing onto both Oxford Road and Charles Street.
> 
> Meanwhile, new student accommodation on the site should be the exception rather than the rule, it says, as the market is already highly competitive.
> 
> But more would be made of the River Medlock, which is in large parts currently hidden from view, while a street would cut through the middle of the site to better link Oxford Road with Princess Street.
> 
> Realty declined to comment, although one insider said the market had changed since it announced its plans last summer. The new blueprint was a ‘very important step’ forward for the site, they said, adding: “There’s been lots of work ongoing between the parties and we are now more confident a solution can be reached.”


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...come-graphene-valley-high-tech-future-5304417


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Developments Update, July 6th 2014*

Edit


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Developments Update, July 6th 2014 PART TWO*

This part will focus on proposals which aren't quite under construction yet.


*1 WATER STREET, 30 FLOORS*

301 new apartments will be built here:

































*AXIS TOWER, 26 FLOORS*

(on the right)














*X1 EXCHANGE, SALFORD QUAYS | 11 FLOORS*

Small proposal but I like the cladding:














*EMBANKMENT OFFICES | 2x11 floors*















*CAMBRIDGE STREET APARTMENTS | 29, 21, 15 FLOORS*


































*CORN EXCHANGE REDEVELOPMENT*

The Corn Exchange is being redeveloped and turned into a new casual dining destination for the city centre shopping district:

























*YOTEL HOTEL PICCADILLY | 20 FLOORS*
























*ONE SPINNINGFIELDS | OFFICE | 20 FLOORS*
















*TWO ST PETER'S SQUARE | 12 FLOORS*
























*THREE ANGEL SQUARE | OFFICES | 12 FLOORS*















Plenty more but I haven't the strength! I'll update this thread more and more in future, Manchester's beginning to heat up again! 

:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Development Update July 6 2014*

Now that Manchester appears to be crawling back out of the recession money appears to be flowing back into the city. There's currently high demand for Grade A office space and apartments across the city centre, giving rise to the following developments. 

I'll start with those which are currently under construction.

NOT MY PHOTOS.


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

*Number 1 St Peter's Square, Offices, 14 floors*










































*Sillivan Way, Apartments, 6,9,10 & 17 floors*

Quite a small project on the outskirts of the city centre:
























*MOTEL ONE HOTEL | 14 floors*















*ONE GREENGATE, APARTMENTS, 31 & 21 FLOORS*


































*BIRLEY FIELDS HULME | NEW STUDENT ACCOMMODATION & TOWN HOUSES*

This is, again, quite a small local project but it'll have a positive impact on an inner city area of Manchester, adding more people/life to the area.
























*FIRST ST*

A new hotel, student accommodation and boutique cinema/theatre are being built here:























*ST PETER'S SQUARE REFURBISHMENT*

Quite significant as it's one of Manchester's main public spaces:












































*ETIHAD STADIUM / MANCHESTER CITY FC EXPANSION*
























*SALFORD UNIVERSITY REDEVELOPMENT*

New student accommodation and expansion of teaching facilities













































*MANCHESTER VICTORIA STATION REDEVELOPMENT*

Central Manchester's second railway station, Victoria, is currently undergoing a multimillion pound redevelopment:






















It's a fantastic railway station architecturally, and the redevelopment will help bring out its best features:


























*METROLINK TO MANCHESTER AIRPORT*

Manchester's Metro network has been rapidly expanding over the last few years, it's been keeping the city busy during the recession! Now, the network has tripled in size from 2008 and serves more of the city and suburbs. This latest extension is about to open, to the Airport, and will complement the existing rail link.


----------



## Bligh

Wow... AMAZING updates. Looks like Manchester is going to be getting a few new Grade-A office spaces. It all looks so good.

The Metrolink is incredibly impressive. Fantastic news lads. I'm definitely going to be watching this thread.


----------



## Birmingham

Good stuff!!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Those pictures don't do Number 1 St Peters any justice. It's the smoothest thing I've ever seen. The columns are like melted butter.


----------



## VDB

*National Graphene Institute*

*Graphene* - a super thin, super conductive, super-strong and super-flexible materiel, was discovered/invented (?) in Manchester in 2004, and now it looks as though it's about to revolutionise the digital world with flexible/foldable computers and mobile phones, as thin as paper. The super conductivity of graphene also means that less energy is required to power these devices. But also graphene can be used in solar panels, and has nearly 10x the energy-generating capacity of a modern solar panel. Green AND revolutionary.

So this is the National Graphene Institute, making sure that more and more uses for graphene can be patented and developed here in Manchester in future.














Under construction:


----------



## VDB

*Chester Road Luxury Apartments*

Proposed today for an inner city area south-west of central Manchester:

12 stories, 166 duplex/triplex apartments, 10th floor communal garden, new civic square out front, urban beehives, etc.


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink Extension*

Manchester's light rail tram network is being extended by the construction of a second line through the city centre.



> *Changes on the way in St Peter’s Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from junction of Mosley Street and Princess Street towards the Town Hall and relocated Cenotaph
> 
> Transport leaders in Greater Manchester have been consulted on the next major phase of Metrolink’s transformational Second City Crossing programme.
> 
> Work to deliver the new tram line through Manchester city centre, which will increase capacity and resilience in the system, will require changes to Metrolink services through St Peter’s Square starting next summer.
> 
> This major construction scheme will transform the area’s stop by relocating the existing stop to allow for greater public space in the main area of the square.
> 
> This will require two new island platforms to be created and two sets of existing track to be replaced with four sets of new track through the new stop.
> 
> Improvements will also be made to public and pedestrian areas to complement Manchester City Council’s flagship redevelopment of the square.
> 
> From next summer, the stop will close for around 14 months.
> 
> In a similar operation to the current Victoria stop closure, single line running will be introduced for 10 months to allow vital engineering works to be carried out as quickly as possible – while minimising disruption for passengers by maintaining a service through the city.
> 
> There will be two eight-week periods, either side of the single line running, where all tram services through St Peter’s Square will be temporarily suspended.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) has briefed members of the TfGM Committee and Greater Manchester Combined Authority (GMCA) around a year ahead of any changes coming into effect.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the TfGM Committee said: “This is a massive project that requires significant changes and will, unavoidably, come with a level of disruption.
> 
> “Given the location and the work involved there is no easy way of delivering this scheme. Both the scale and complexities involved – set against the importance of maintaining services through the city – mean this is the best possible option.
> 
> “The alternatives would have required a much longer complete closure to passenger services, and the plan enables passengers to keep moving around the city for as long as possible to employment, shopping and events.
> 
> “Having the summertime closures – when the holiday period is in full swing and services are quieter – either side of the single line running means we can instead get everything done as quickly as possible whilst maintaining a service through the city.
> 
> “The reward is the completion of the Second City Crossing: greater capacity through the city centre which, in turn, gives us a much more flexible and dynamic network that will allow us to run additional and more frequent services to meet ever-growing demand.
> 
> “For example, the completion of 2CC will enable us to extend operation of the recently announced airport service into the city centre.”
> 
> The redevelopment of the Deansgate-Castlefield stop will be complete before the changes at St Peter’s Square come into effect and will provide a turning point for trams south of the city centre, during the closure and the single line working.
> 
> The new line, due 2017, will begin in Lower Mosley Street and run through St Peter’s Square, turn down Princess Street and head along Cross Street and Corporation Street before re-joining the existing Metrolink line at the expanded Metrolink Victoria stop.
> 
> In addition to the transformation of the Deansgate-Castlefield, St Peter’s Square and Manchester Victoria stops, a new stop also will be built in Exchange Square.
> 
> For more information on the Second City Crossing programme, visit www.transformationinformation.co.uk




Video flythrough of what the "Second City Crossing" will look like:


----------



## VDB

*Northern Hub, Ordsall Curve*

Sticking with rail infrastructure, plans are currently underway to improve rail across the north of England by de-congesting the hub of the network, at Manchester. To do this Network Rail are building less than a kilometre of track across a small corner of the city centre which will link East-West trains in the North through Manchester with North-South trains in the north through Manchester, thus creating an integrated network and increasing capacity, allowing more trains in and out of Manchester.

It will also connect Manchester's three main stations: Victoria, Oxford Road and Piccadilly. 













The Ordsall Chord:












Starting construction this year, due to complete by Dec 2016.


----------



## n0varikur

Manchester truly is a great city, but it really needs to sort out its inner city and the area surrounding central Manchester.


----------



## VDB

n0varikur said:


> Manchester truly is a great city, but it really needs to sort out its inner city and the area surrounding central Manchester.


Completely agree, and actually this is happening, albeit piece by piece:

Here's a little introduction to some of the inner city developments in Manchester at the moment.

*HULME*

Hulme has been rebuilt no less than twice in the last thirty years, both times reduced to rubble. Needless to say it's now infinitely better than it ever used to be.

Pre 1960-s Hulme consisted of these back-to-backs, tightly and densely packed up against each other:












Hulme was cleared in the 1960s, as this haunting picture shows:













In the 1960s, this was completely cleared to make way for the infamous Hulme Crescents: a vulgar take on Bath's Crescents which of course went horribly wrong. The slums were cleared, taking with them the sense of community, and people were instead separated and pent up in these frowsy lodgings:












The deck access meant disabled/elderly people were essentially trapped in their homes on the regular event of the elevators breaking down, and because the crescents weren't classed as "streets" the police lawfully didn't have to patrol them, leading to crime and violence.

In the 1990s, this was all thankfully cleared once again and a new Hulme rose out of the rubble, adopting the sense of community which should never have been lost in the 1960s. New Hulme isn't as dense as pre-1960s Hulme, or as unforgivingly tall as 1960s Hulme - instead it strikes the right balance of 3 and 4 storey town houses and apartments aimed at young professionals and families:










































Now other areas surrounding central Manchester are planning to take the baton, and it appears that this has started in *Broughton.*

Various development companies, such as Countryside, have bought up entire blocks and chunks of Broughton in inner city Manchester and thrown up family homes in their place, once again retaining that all important medium-density:










































*MOSS SIDE*

Moss Side was probably Manchester's most infamous neighbourhood in the 1990s when it was known as "Gunchester" by the national media. Nowadays, it's rebuilding itself. The small terraced houses provide excellent accommodation for younger people who commute the 3 miles into the city centre, and on a large area of formerly derelict land in the centre of Moss Side, a large new housing project is taking place:











Again, affordable family homes which increase the density of the area.

This is Moss Side's typical housing stock, terraced row houses:














There are other areas of the city currently starting inner city regeneration schemes, such as Pendleton, Beswick and Old Trafford. In East Manchester, the owners of Manchester City FC have just pledged over 1 billion pounds to building thousands of new homes in the area, kick-starting the regeneration of that area too.

So yeah inner city Manchester is a bit downtrodden at the minute, but wait a few years and we'll start to see big improvements 

:banana:


----------



## VDB

*MANCHESTER VICTORIA STATION REDEVELOPMENT*

This is GShutty's photo, NOT MINE.

5 roof beams have already been put in, you can see there are two in waiting in front of the office tower on the left there. There's a large crane on site erecting a MEGA crane, in view, which will install the other two roof beams this weekend. These beams will reach right across the station concourse as well as platforms 1&2, hence the need for such a big crane! There are going to be 14 beams in total.













How the station will look when finished;


----------



## VDB

*28-storey tower planned for ex-Harry Ramsden's site*












> MANCHESTER developer Daren Whitaker has submitted plans for another residential tower in the city.
> 
> He already has a pipeline of around 1,000 apartments which are at various stages, some are approved while others going through the planning process.
> 
> The latest is a 28-storey tower with 301 apartments on the former Harry Ramsden's plot in Regent Road. An earlier scheme had planning permission for 245 apartments.
> 
> He has made the application through a company called LQ Developments. Meanwhile, a vehicle called WB Developments (Salford), whose founding director is Mr Whitaker, has lodged an application for 491 apartments across four blocks, one of them 21-storeys tall, on a vacant three-acre plot nearby next to the Campanile hotel.
> 
> In April another of Mr Whitaker's companies, CS Developments (Manchester), submitted plans for a 282 apartments across two towers of 22 and 29 storeys on the banks of the River Medlock close to Whitworth Street West.
> 
> Mr Whitaker, who runs Renaker Build, already has permission for 497 apartments in 31 and 19-storey towers next to the River Irwell at Greengate through another company called Pinnacle Developments (NW).


----------



## VDB

*TCS submits plans for Piccadilly Basin resi scheme*












> PROPERTY investment and development company, Town Centre Securities has submitted plans for an *11 storey, 91-unit apartment scheme in Manchester city centre. *
> 
> The proposed landmark building on Tarif Street, designed by Manchester based Ian Simpson Architects, will be entirely residential and will incorporate a mix of one, two and three bedroom apartments.


----------



## Phaleo

nice project :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Amazing Developments. I'd really like to see a few more towers come around the Beetham tower! It would develop a really nice clustered skyline. 

Great updates guys.


----------



## VDB

Thanks Bligh - I completely agree regarding more skyscrapers. I don't think it'll be long before we start getting more tall proposals for Manchester. We already have a few 30-stories proposed/under construction but a lot of the 50+floors went down with the recession. With the city recovering, I think if we give it a few years we may have a few skyscrapers going up 

:cheers:


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> Thanks Bligh - I completely agree regarding more skyscrapers. I don't think it'll be long before we start getting more tall proposals for Manchester. We already have a few 30-stories proposed/under construction but a lot of the 50+floors went down with the recession. With the city recovering, I think if we give it a few years we may have a few skyscrapers going up
> 
> :cheers:


I think that would be great! I'm looking forward to seeing that! The UK needs a 2nd Skyline! :cheers:


----------



## neil

Great update VDB!! Keep up the good work


----------



## VDB

Thanks neil! :cheers:

___________________________________________________

New 20 storey hotel proposed for the city this morning, more of a revival really:



> SINGAPORE-based investment group M&L Hospitality has agreed a 125-year lease with the University of Manchester to build a 19-storey hotel as part of its £1bn campus masterplan.
> 
> Built next to Manchester Business School, the 326-bed hotel will comprise of 16 storeys of rooms above three levels of hotel facilities, including a restaurant, bar, conference facilities and gym. It will be the only hotel on the main University of Manchester campus.


----------



## ZZ-II

VDB said:


> Not exactly the prettiest of Manchester proposals 103432720


Looks like it's from the 60's :nuts:


----------



## VDB

ZZ-II said:


> Looks like it's from the 60's :nuts:


Unfortunately it does.

Luckily this proposal isn't exactly in the centre of the city, it's on a fringe part of the city centre, and so should hopefully help regenerate this area.


----------



## VDB

*1000 new apartments for Central Manchester*

995 new apartments planned today for the area, sadly the development isn't aesthetically pleasing at all.



> Four residential (use class C3) buildings ranging from 12 - 22 stories















This render is from a few months ago, the design may have changed (hopefully)


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower, 28 floors*

Will start construction as soon as it gets planning permission



> *Manchester's Axis office tower re-emerges as homes*
> 
> Stalled plans for a 18-storey office block in Manchester have been brought back to life by 5plus Architects - as a 28-storey residential tower
> 
> The original £17million scheme by HKR for the Property Alliance Group was unveiled in 2007, but the project languished during the recession.
> 
> Now 5plus, the 50-strong Manchester and London practice which was set up five years ago by ex-HKR staff, has come up with new designs for the same developer and joint venture partner Development Securities.
> 
> Dubbed the ‘Axis’, the development will house 172 apartments and two of the city’s ‘most sophisticated and desirable penthouses’ on the top floor.
> 
> The building will be clad in reflective metallic bronze and glass and, on the city facing façade, features an LED ‘that will disappear when not in use’.
> 
> Jon Matthews, director at 5plus said: ‘We’ve been working on this site for nearly 10 years.
> 
> ‘A unique site required a unique and dramatic response and we are fortunate to be working with a developer who shares our vision and ambition to deliver Manchester’s best residential building.’
> 
> *Construction is scheduled to start as soon as planning approval is granted this autumn.
> 
> The scheme is set to complete in late 2016*


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Jesus that's an incredible rendering. I guess that metallic look is now a Manchester thing. That facade evokes a lot of Beetham.


----------



## VDB

*Gotham Hotel*

Quite a small project, but exciting nonetheless. Gotham Hotel Manchester, Europe's most gothic hotel apparently. Has started construction:












In this building:













Interior:


----------



## VDB

*MANCHESTER VICTORIA STATION REDEVELOPMENT*

































Will eventually look like this:


----------



## VDB

*EXPANSION OF ETIHAD STADIUM*

Manchester City Football Club's stadium will become the third largest in the UK, after Manchester United and Wembley:


----------



## VDB

*1st St Development*

A complete redevelopment of what was just wasteland before. They'll be a new theatre, boutique cinema, student accommodation, offices and a Melia 4* Hotel, as well as a large new public space for events:














Nearly finished!


----------



## VDB

*DOMINVS HOTEL*

Demolition is nearly complete and the site is nearly cleared for a new 10-storey Dominvs hotel.














I'm hoping it'll be redesigned before it actually starts construction though! hno:


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Business School*

The Manchester Business School will be redeveloped, and a new 20 storey hotel will be built on site too:


----------



## VDB

*One Smithfield Square, Northern Quarter, Apartments | 10 floors*

The wraps are coming off this apartment scheme in the NQ.


----------



## Bligh

Brilliant updates mate.

I love the use of Yellow at the above complex. 

The Etihad expansion is amazing. Manchester has become the greatest City in the world in terms of Football and I hope it stays that way. The City Vs United rivalry is becoming more known around the globe. It's also fantastic for the Premier League in general.


Again, nice work lads.


----------



## pjm0512

Here is a showcase of Greater Manchester's finest transport-serving buildings:

*BUILT*

*Manchester Piccadilly Railway Station* - opened in 1842 as Manchester London Road, the station was most recently upgraded in 2002 and houses InterCity and Regional National Rail services and Manchester's Metrolink light-railway:



















*Manchester Victoria Railway Station* - currently in the process of being re-built, this fine Victorian masterpiece lay in a state of somewhat neglect; with Metrolink arriving in 1992 and the Manchester Arena addition in 1996, it was forgotten about, until plans to totally revamp were confirmed last year:

The OLD:










The NEW:










*Hyde Bus Station* - completed in 2006, this fine, sweeping building was a kind addition to the town of Hyde, and creates a welcoming environment to the town:










*Rochdale Transport Interchange* - completed in April of this year, the transport interchange of Rochdale incorporates Metrolink and Bus services, linking Manchester, Yorkshire and Lancashire:










*UNBUILT*

*Wythenshawe Town Centre Interchange*- the welcomed news of the Metrolink Airport line opening a year early, a gateway to the expansion's serving town was well needed, replacing the inadequate outdoor bus station:



















*Piccadilly HS2 expansion*- this futuresque building seems far away, with uncertainty surrounding the whole HS2 project, but it's one monster of a railway station:



















*Altrincham Interchange*- scheduled for completion at the end of this year, this project combines the old of the Railway/Metrolink station and a new bus station, providing a well needed link between the two and ultimately a warm welcome to the town:



















That's it folks :cheers:


----------



## Manchester77

Metrolink Map Updated by Manchester_77, on Flickr
Track layout map of metrolink

Old Trafford Depot by Manchester_77, on Flickr
Track layout of Old Trafford Depot


----------



## Manchester77

*Manchester Piccadilly*
_Manchester's main railway station serving all corners of the county as well as suburban Manchester routes. It's served by First TransPennine Express, Northern, Virgin Trains, Cross Country, Arriva Trains Wales & East Midlands Trains._
Credit to all the photographers featured here.


Northern Rail - Class 323 - 323236 by MadAboutTrains, on Flickr
Northern operated 323.

350409+350401 by Lukas31 Transport Photography, on Flickr
Pair of FTPE 350/4s, introduced onto Scottish workings from December 13 following the completion of phase one north western electrification.

43047 by AJF 1, on Flickr
East Midlands Trains HST working a special to St Pancras during a blockade in the WCML.

Manchester Piccadilly by DarloRich2009, on Flickr
A cross country voyager stands on the left of the photo with a working to Bournemouth, to the right a northern 323 stands at the buffers with a FTPE 185 behind it most likely reversing to head off across the Pennines or to the Airport.

Manchester Piccadilly by DarloRich2009, on Flickr
An Arriva Trains Wales 175 stands at platform 14 with a working to North Wales.


----------



## VDB

*MANCHESTER UPDATE SEPTEMBER 10th 2014*

All photos are from members of the Manchester construction forum, not myself. All credit goes to them and not me.

NOT MY PHOTOS.

*SILLIVAN WAY APARTMENTS*

Huge scheme is now coming to an end - the "tower" element is almost 20 floors (not really a tower, but hey)














*MANCHESTER CITY ETIHAD STADIUM EXPANSION*

The Etihad will be the country's third largest stadium when this is completed - after Wembley and Old Trafford, also in Manchester. You can see the tower cranes looming:
























*ONE GREENGATE, APARTMENTS, 31 & 21 FLOORS*

































*CAMBRIDGE STREET APARTMENTS | 30, 21 & 15 FLOORS*

Construction has now started.








































I'll post more soon (there's always more) :banana:


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> All photos are from members of the Manchester construction forum, not myself. All credit goes to them and not me.
> 
> NOT MY PHOTOS.
> 
> *MANCHESTER CITY ETIHAD STADIUM EXPANSION*
> 
> The Etihad will be the country's third largest stadium when this is completed - after Wembley and Old Trafford, also in Manchester. You can see the tower cranes looming:
> 
> I'll post more soon (there's always more) :banana:


Personally, I'm a red, but I must give my credit to City and its architects on this one; they've done a fantastic job of tying-in the old stadium and new tiers! Well done.


----------



## VDB

*Northern Hub Rail Development*

Manchester sits at the centre of the North of England's rail network. But while this is a major positive for the city, it's also a burden because our rail network is overwhelmingly clogged and congested.

The solution, at least for the next decade, is Northern Hub. More platforms at main stations and upgrades to track where needed.

Renders:

Two extra through-platforms at Piccadilly station:























New redeveloped station at Oxford Road, including more retail and an expanded station concourse:


----------



## VDB

Planning application is in for 27-storey Axis Tower.



> Land Bounded By Albion Street, Trafford Street & The Rochdale Canal Manchester
> 
> Construction of a lower ground plus 27 storey residential building (Class C3) with associated servicing arrangements, hard landscaping, pedestrian access bridge and associated works
> http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-a...=N9SAL7BC03O00


----------



## VDB

*City Suites | 17 floors | 163 aptms*

Chapel St Salford


----------



## VDB

*Premier Inn MediaCityUK | 11 floors*


----------



## VDB

*River St Tower | 42 floors*

Potential part-funding for River St Tower, although there's a chance it may actually be a reduction in height. However 250 is the maximum number of units which can be funded anyway, so probably not a reduction in height.

Exciting because we all thought this was dead.



> Has been shortlisted for the HCA's Builders Finance Fund. Announced on 8th Sep.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/public...fund-shortlist
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...-Shortlist.xls
> 
> They've only bid for funding for 250 properties???
> 
> Also Renaker @ 2-4 Chester Road appears, also 250 properties.
> 
> Has this already been posted elsewhere?


----------



## VDB

*Sillivan Way | Apartments | 20 floors + others*

Coming to completion now.

Not my photo.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ not bad... will there be anymore detailing?


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> ^^^^ not bad... will there be anymore detailing?


No, just a plain old facade


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> No, just a plain old facade


Oh fair enough. Nice updates anyway. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Peel plans new 100,000 sq ft MediaCityUK block - BDNW*












> THE Peel Group is planning more office and hotel space at MediaCityUK in Salford Quays.
> 
> It is proposing a 100,000 sq ft 10-storey building fronting onto Broadway with 54,000 sq ft of office space and a 112-bed Premier Inn hotel.


http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...q-ft-mediacityuk-block.html?news_section=4150


----------



## VDB

*1 Spinningfields | 20 floors, offices*

Demolition of THIS












To build THIS













.. is about to get underway. The last few tenants in the block in the top picture are being vacated by tomorrow.


----------



## pjm0512

Ohh nice, very aestetically pleasing. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*EXPANSION OF ETIHAD STADIUM*

Will make the Etihad the third largest stadium in the country, after Wembley and Old Trafford, on the other side of the city.


----------



## VDB

*1 Angel Square*

Fantastic pictures by GShutty.

1 Angel Square was completed a few years ago, but it's next to some of Manchester's most deprived neighbourhoods. But these areas become more and more ripe for development every day.












It's a stunning building, and the park around it is well maintained.


----------



## VDB

*Oxford Square*

Plans revealed by Realty today show a 31 storey building set around some other buildings. The site is currently a surface car park.

31 floors is a little disappointing for such a prime site, but this is only an initial plan.


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> Plans revealed by Realty today show a 31 storey building set around some other buildings. The site is currently a surface car park.
> 
> 31 floors is a little disappointing for such a prime site, but this is only an initial plan.


Nice... I really like how they've used the brick-red and white colours that fit in really nicely.

>There's certainly space to widen NOMA to re-invent those red-brick buildings in the area, like New Islington.


----------



## VDB

*Eastbank | New Islington | 284 apartments*

Quite a small development, but set to be complete by 2nd quarter 2016, apartments already on sale.


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK | Salford | 291 flats*

*14. X1 MediaCity, Manchester
COMING SOON!

p.7 here.... www2.housescape.org.uk/brw1/pdf/BRW1001680.pdf*

Looks like a reinvigoration of a scheme previously put On Hold in 2007/8 when the market crashed. 

4 blocks
Each block 26 floors high
85m
291 flats

Next to Harbour City Metrolink station, about 3 miles from Central Manchester:


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ Looks good! So is funding now available again?


----------



## Jonesy55

pjm0512 said:


> Nice... I really like how they've used the brick-red and white colours that fit in really nicely.
> 
> >There's certainly space to widen NOMA to re-invent those red-brick buildings in the area, like New Islington.


Is that the site of the BBC building on Oxford Road?


----------



## scientist12

VDB said:


> 14. X1 MediaCity, Manchester
> COMING SOON!
> 
> p.7 here.... www2.housescape.org.uk/brw1/pdf/BRW1001680.pdf
> 
> Looks like a reinvigoration of a scheme previously put On Hold in 2007/8 when the market crashed.
> 
> 4 blocks
> Each block 26 floors high
> 85m
> 291 flats
> 
> Next to Harbour City Metrolink station, about 3 miles from Central Manchester:


They should build that at BBC Oxford Rd 😃 llooks good


----------



## VDB

Edit


----------



## VDB

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ Looks good! So is funding now available again?


X1 are a relatively big development company who currently have a bunch of schemes ongoing in Manchester, so they would appear to have the money. This will be their biggest scheme so far though I think.

They're about to start construction on X1 Exchange Quay:














Jonesy55 said:


> Is that the site of the BBC building on Oxford Road?


Yep 

Currently a surface car park hno:


----------



## LoveArki

VDB said:


> Will start construction as soon as it gets planning permission


`
This is popular in Singapore too. Many units sold~:banana:


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> Quite a small project, but exciting nonetheless. Gotham Hotel Manchester, Europe's most gothic hotel apparently. Has started construction:


Got a new render for you, VDB:










Why couldn't all renders be in a 30s Art Deco style, I love it!

They're still on for an April 2015 opening aswell.


----------



## VDB

*Ariel picture of the area around Victoria, central Manchester*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *First tour of the National Graphene Institute*
> 
> The University of Manchester is not only the birthplace of graphene, but is aiming to stay at the forefront of innovation and research into the wonder material with the completion of its £61m National Graphene Institute.
> 
> The NGI, which has been designed by architect Jestico + Whiles, selected BAM Construction to build its research hub, a 63 week project which is due for completion next spring.
> 
> GMBW was invited along to take a tour of the centre, which is yet to be fitted out but gave us a first glimpse about what to expect when it finally opens its doors next year.
> 
> The stunning, glass-fronted hub will be the UK’s home of research into the world’s thinnest, strongest and most conductive material, first discovered by the University’s Nobel prize winning scientists, professors Sir Andre Geim and Sir Kostya Novoselov.






























SOURCE: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/first-tour-national-graphene-institute-7894084


----------



## VDB

*"Trinity" | 17/13 floors | Blackfriars*

Not very pretty but it's in the inner city and so should add density/life to the area.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118000794#post118000794


----------



## Jonesy55

Is there going to be any retail/restaurants etc on the ground floor? That area could do with some I think, especially with the extra people who will be moving in..


----------



## Manchester77

VDB said:


> http://i.imgur.com/o8WP77t.jpg[/IMG]


I think what this image shows is how ugly the arndale tower and really the whole shopping complex is in general. It takes up such a huge blotch of central Manchester its really a disappointment especially when you look at what was in its place. If we could then I'd like to see the area rebuilt (obviously unfeasible) and integrated into the surrounding streets, similar to how the Trafford Centre is with a 'street' flanked by shops all under one roof.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Manchester77 said:


> I think what this image shows is how ugly the arndale tower and really the whole shopping complex is in general. It takes up such a huge blotch of central Manchester its really a disappointment especially when you look at what was in its place. If we could then I'd like to see the area rebuilt (obviously unfeasible) and integrated into the surrounding streets, similar to how the Trafford Centre is with a 'street' flanked by shops all under one roof.


At ground level it's really nice. Especially the plaza outside the Corn Exchange.

I won't defend the tower, though. But there's far, far worse. It's basically just bland.


----------



## pjm0512

And there are little snippets of 70s mad-dash architecture, like the section covered up by advertising on the High Street/Market Street corner and near the Food Court.

I'm quite fond of the Market Street section that was re-built and the M&S/Selfridges side, but running parallel to the Printworks looks cheap, tacky and rushed (the red brick wavy bit).

Yuck.


----------



## VDB

I think if the Arndale tower was extended by about 10 floors and had a reclad it wouldn't look too bad.


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> I think if the Arndale tower was extended by about 10 floors and had a reclad it wouldn't look too bad.


I second that. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Cush&Wake Property Investment Q32013-Q22014*

Manchester comes 43rd for world property investment!

At 124% growth we've also seen the 3rd largest increase in property investment in the world! After Dubai and Beijing, not bad!


----------



## VDB

*1 Water St | 30 floors | Apartments*



> MINDED TO APPROVE subject to a S106 agreement for a financial contribution towards environmental and infrastructure works within the City Centre
> 
> http://www.manchester.gov.uk/downloa...t_hulme_m3_4ju


----------



## VDB

*The Assembly Building | 17 floors | Offices*



yesevil said:


> Seems to have come around quick, but it's recommended approve at next Thursday's meeting.
> 
> http://www.manchester.gov.uk/download/meetings/id/17584/10_-_24_mount_street_city_centre_m2_3db


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

VDB said:


> Manchester comes 43rd for world property investment!
> 
> At 124% growth we've also seen the 3rd largest increase in property investment in the world! After Dubai and Beijing, not bad!


I think the second city debate is being answered right as we speak.

Truth be told, Manchester's incredible growth is more about catching up to where it (or Birmingham) should have been a few decades ago, had the UK employed a more traditional first and second city structure.

Coupled with the population growth (highest of any UK major city), and the major infrastructure projects that are in the pipeline, I think a clear and definitive gap will start to emerge in the next two decades between Manchester and Birmingham (putting them 2 and 3 respectively) which will only increase investment in Manchester as it becomes more of a safe bet for the future.


----------



## pjm0512

SomeKindOfBug said:


> I think the second city debate is being answered right as we speak.
> 
> Truth be told, Manchester's incredible growth is more about catching up to where it (or Birmingham) should have been a few decades ago, had the UK employed a more traditional first and second city structure.
> 
> Coupled with the population growth (highest of any UK major city), and the major infrastructure projects that are in the pipeline, I think a clear and definitive gap will start to emerge in the next two decades between Manchester and Birmingham (putting them 2 and 3 respectively) which will only increase investment in Manchester as it becomes more of a safe bet for the future.


It does seem that the BBC are still isistant that Brummie is the second city, and why?

It's obvious we've got the second most powerful city in England, if not the UK.

Look at where all the calls for Parliament to be moved to temporarily were centered at; not Birmingham, not Cardiff and neither Glasgow nor Edinburgh, but Manchester!

"The Conservatives are holding their party conference in the Second City..."

No they're not, they're holding it in a city still stuck in 1974 and Pebble Mill at One.

Where's the growth, Birmingham?


----------



## sk327

Manchester higher up the ranks than Las Vegas, Vienna and Vancouver? And also right behind Charlotte that is considered a booming US city. This is actually incredible. I really hope it will only get even better for Manchester!


----------



## BlackCountryAl

pjm0512 said:


> It does seem that the BBC are still isistant that Brummie is the second city, and why?
> 
> It's obvious we've got the second most powerful city in England, if not the UK.
> 
> Look at where all the calls for Parliament to be moved to temporarily were centered at; not Birmingham, not Cardiff and neither Glasgow nor Edinburgh, but Manchester!
> 
> "The Conservatives are holding their party conference in the Second City..."
> 
> No they're not, they're holding it in a city still stuck in 1974 and Pebble Mill at One.
> 
> Where's the growth, Birmingham?


Stuck in 1974 :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Why don't you try visiting some time? They're actually holding it in Birmingham for 3 of the next 6 years. Birmingham is a major convention city. Why would they want to go to Manchester? :lol:

For your information Pebble Mill was demolished over a decade ago. :bash:

Where are all these calls coming from? There were talks of it being moved to Birmingham long before the MEN came up with the idea :lol:

And aren't most cities seeing growth at the moment? No, that's right, just Manchester. :nuts:


----------



## VDB

Ack.


----------



## openlyJane

No! Each city has its own unique identity - but more co-operation would be most beneficial.


----------



## openlyJane

Bligh said:


> I think that culturally speaking Manchester surpasses Birmingham. From Art to Sport. For example... when I am away in the U.S. or the world, everyone has heard of Manchester United. Everyone knows that Oasis and The Stone Roses are from Manchester. People KNOW Manchester, UK.
> 
> People have only heard of Birmingham a couple of times. (Obviously this isn't the case all of the time). But Americans especially - when they hear the name Birmingham, they think of Alabama, not England.
> 
> I think this does matter. Not everything comes down to numbers - and even then I believe that Manchester is becoming more obviously prominant.



Liverpool may, arguably, be said to surpass both culturally.....


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Liverpool was European Capital of Culture recently, too. Although, with the greatest respect, one could argue its best days are behind it. A lot of Liverpool's international renown comes from the Beatles, who are 50% dead. And a huge amount of its tourism comes from museums, rather than contemporary works.

But the issue is fairly moot anyway. Liverpool and Manchester are 30 miles apart, with basically total urbanization in the gap between. By American standards they are the same metropolitan area.


----------



## VDB

*Motel One Piccadilly | 14 floors*

Nearly complete externally. I love how it wraps itself around Monroes Pub, and I also love how "out of place" and juxtaposed Monroes is now to the newness of the surrounding Piccadilly streetscape.

Juxtaposition is what I love about Manchester's streetscape - so love or hate this building, it's brilliantly Mancunian:

Pictures by JRB


----------



## VDB

*Milliner's Wharf Phase 2 | New Islington | 8+9 floors*

144 apartments.

Work has begun on this scheme in New Islington. It was originally stalled before the recession so good to see it get going again, even if it is pretty ugly.


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> 144 apartments.
> 
> Work has begun on this scheme in New Islington. It was originally stalled before the recession so good to see it get going again, even if it is pretty ugly.


Okay, they may be old renders, but couldn't we have an M5000?

Looks too much like a Croyden CR4000. :bash:


----------



## LtBk

Is there a map of projects for Greater Manchester? Nice to see UK's second(or third?) largest city fixing up the mess it made decades ago from urban renewal.


----------



## openlyJane

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Liverpool was European Capital of Culture recently, too. Although, with the greatest respect, one could argue its best days are behind it. A lot of Liverpool's international renown comes from the Beatles, who are 50% dead. And a huge amount of its tourism comes from museums, rather than contemporary works.
> 
> But the issue is fairly moot anyway. Liverpool and Manchester are 30 miles apart, with basically total urbanization in the gap between. By American standards they are the same metropolitan area.


With respect, you are wrong! You could argue the same for any British industrial or port city.... When was the last time you were in the city? It seems your views are pretty dated. In fact, most of the U.S visitors that I know of, who have visited in recent times, rate it more highly that the others.... and that is with no disrespect to them, either. 
Were you aware that the 'Liverpool One' development was short-listed for the RIBA architectural award several years ago; and tomorrow's RIBA award ceremony will feature Liverpool's new Everyman Theatre in its shortlist?


----------



## VDB

LtBk said:


> Is there a map of projects for Greater Manchester? Nice to see UK's second(or third?) largest city fixing up the mess it made decades ago from urban renewal.


Hm, here's one I made in 2012 but it's largely outdated now, and doesn't cover the whole of Greater Manchester.


----------



## Birmingham

Bligh said:


> I think that culturally speaking Manchester surpasses Birmingham. From Art to Sport. For example... when I am away in the U.S. or the world, everyone has heard of Manchester United. Everyone knows that Oasis and The Stone Roses are from Manchester. People KNOW Manchester, UK.
> 
> People have only heard of Birmingham a couple of times. (Obviously this isn't the case all of the time). But Americans especially - when they hear the name Birmingham, they think of Alabama, not England.
> 
> I think this does matter. Not everything comes down to numbers - and even then I believe that Manchester is becoming more obviously prominant.


Yep, the football sides from Manchester have had a huge impact. Birmingham City have always been rubbish and our most successful team Aston Villa doesn't even have Birmingham in it's name. :nuts:

However, I'd go as far to say Ozzy Osbourne and Black Sabbath are more famous then those two Manchester acts and everyone knows he is from Birmingham. Then you have the likes of Robert Plant of Led Zeppelin, Cat Deeley, you've now got Peaky Blinders showing Birmingham's historic culture, Cadbury's, we hosted the US and Jamaican olympic teams, The New York Times rated Birmingham as the best UK city to visit, Jaguar Land Rover etc ... Apart from the football. I'd say Birmingham does pretty well even if you aren't aware of it. 

Anyway - Great projects and updates again VDB :cheers:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

openlyJane said:


> With respect, you are wrong! You could argue the same for any British industrial or port city.... When was the last time you were in the city? It seems your views are pretty dated. In fact, most of the U.S visitors that I know of, who have visited in recent times, rate it more highly that the others.... and that is with no disrespect to them, either.
> Were you aware that the 'Liverpool One' development was short-listed for the RIBA architectural award several years ago; and tomorrow's RIBA award ceremony will feature Liverpool's new Everyman Theatre in its shortlist?


The last time I was in Liverpool was nine days ago. I live in Manchester, it's an hour away.

I was also playing a bit of devil's advocate in my post. I did say 'one could argue'. I'm not saying for definite Liverpool is on the wane, I'm saying that it could be interpreted that way - certainly on an international scale.

Plus, as someone who recently moved _out _of London, I think it's a fair bet that I'd have _some _insight into the attraction of other UK cities. I didn't move for work, I chose Manchester for pretty much all the reasons people have already mentioned; cultural diversity, economic growth, political influence - all on the up.

I'm not saying Liverpool is stuck in the past, except I _am _saying that because it's literally the case. No I'm joking. I think Liverpool's cultural influence is local and contextual, and relies a lot upon juggernauts of the past. While Manchester's is diverse and highly contemporary, as well as international. Plus, and this is the kicker, all of this is growing at an incredible and sustained rate. Manchester is filling a vacuum and it's good to be in on the ground floor of something.


----------



## openlyJane

Wrong! ( Britain's only biennial arts festival; Britain's largest festival of African Music; An International Festival of music; a top philharmonic orchestra; burgeoning music and creative scene; The newly re-built Everyman theatre; a newly built and lauded museum; RIBA about to construct its only other major gallery and museum outside of London... etc) But all this is probably better discussed on the newly re-launched 'Liverpool Constructions' thread.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

See the thing is this: If you have to constantly explain to people why your city is important, and list all of it's cultural exports, it's _not _that important and it's exports are _not _well known. It's the age-old political mantra; if you're explaining, you're losing.

Furthermore, I think that if one of your top reasons why Liverpool stands out from the crowd is something as generic as 'a burgeoning music and creative scene' then I feel you're clutching at straws. Manchester doesn't need to reach into the glovebox like that, it's too busy inventing the modern world. _Again_.


----------



## Eastisleast

SomeKindOfBug said:


> See the thing is this: If you have to constantly explain to people why your city is important, and list all of it's cultural exports, it's _not _that important and it's exports are _not _well known. It's the age-old political mantra; if you're explaining, you're losing.
> 
> Furthermore, I think that if one of your top reasons why Liverpool stands out from the crowd is something as generic as 'a burgeoning music and creative scene' then I feel you're clutching at straws. Manchester doesn't need to reach into the glovebox like that, it's too busy inventing the modern world. _Again_.


:lol: The irony.


----------



## openlyJane

SomeKindOfBug said:


> See the thing is this: If you have to constantly explain to people why your city is important, and list all of it's cultural exports, it's _not _that important and it's exports are _not _well known. It's the age-old political mantra; if you're explaining, you're losing.
> 
> Furthermore, I think that if one of your top reasons why Liverpool stands out from the crowd is something as generic as 'a burgeoning music and creative scene' then I feel you're clutching at straws. Manchester doesn't need to reach into the glovebox like that, it's too busy inventing the modern world. _Again_.


In this case - I am countering your ignorance and prejudice......You land, fresh from London, and think you know what the sum total of Liverpool's cultural offering is. You clearly don't.


----------



## VDB

*CAMBRIDGE STREET APARTMENTS | 30, 21 & 15 FLOORS*













Monster crane up now:


----------



## VDB

*Chapel St Salford*

Central Salford's regeneration is coming on apace.













The large(ish) development in the foreground is *Vimto Gardens* - a scheme of apartments and retail on the ground floor.


----------



## VDB

The new Metrolink map!! :banana:

The network's latest line extension - to the Airport - is in blue, and is due to open on November 3rd 

NOT MY PHOTO.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

openlyJane said:


> In this case - I am countering your ignorance and prejudice......You land, fresh from London, and think you know what the sum total of Liverpool's cultural offering is. You clearly don't.


I was born and raised in North Cheshire. Most of my extended family live in Warrington and Liverpool. Or rather, the outskirts of (Prescot). And Northwich, for a couple of years. I moved to London for university and worked there after for seven years - minus a year in New York for work experience. And while it _was _the first place I moved to out of the nest, and therefore holds a special place in my life, I'm no more a Londoner than Cesc Fabregas, it's not where I'm _from_. I'm not 'fresh off the plane'.

It's also not my fault that Liverpool comes up short in the final assessment. Nor did I suggest that Liverpool is a cultural wasteland, devoid of interest. I merely pointed out the true realities of the current situation, and explained how those realities had an impact on my choice of where to live when I moved back north.

To be fair, had I been richer or more successful, I would have probably stayed in the south but lived in a slightly nicer area. Maybe. I don't know. All I do know is that of the places one can move to in the UK - and the north in particularly - Liverpool is a distant backmarker, even _with _family ties.


----------



## openlyJane

And as I've said these issues are best discussed on a Liverpool thread or forum; which I'd be happy to do. I don't want to derail VDBs efforts on behalf of Manchester. You just come across as prejudiced and ignorant. You've no idea, clearly, what " the true realities" are.

If you have any _real _interest in discovering just what_ is_ going on in Liverpool - then take a look at the Liverpool forum; or you could click on the links beneath my post - for my personal Liverpool photo thread.


----------



## VDB

An historic day!

Greater Manchester will receive devolved powers, and like London we'll get our own metropolitan-wide Mayor, with control over the GMCA (Greater Manchester Authority), transport, tax revenues, housebuilding, planning...etc etc.

Very exciting.



> Greater Manchester has today, Monday 3 November 2014, agreed an historic devolution settlement with Government.
> 
> The agreement, reached with the Chancellor who has called for a 'Northern Powerhouse' to maximise the economic potential of the north - and building on the work of the Greater Manchester Combined Authority (GMCA) established in 2011 - will give greater powers to the combined authority working in partnership with a directly-elected Mayor.
> 
> These will open up new opportunities for increasing economic growth and improving the quality of life of Greater Manchester residents by replacing an over-centralised national model – imposing ‘one size fits all’ solutions – with greater local control over certain budgets and powers.
> 
> For example, they will unlock huge public transport improvements and help tens of thousands of Greater Manchester residents into work.
> 
> Under the settlement, a directly-elected Mayor for Greater Manchester will be created.
> 
> Powers to be devolved to Greater Manchester include:
> 
> *Transport*
> Responsibility for local transport, with government providing a longer-term budget to enable better planning and a more co-ordinated transport strategy. Subject to local consultation, there will also be franchising of bus services – in a similar model to London – with Greater Manchester controlling franchises, service routes and frequencies and fares. Greater Manchester will commit to introducing an Oyster card-style smart ticketing system which can be used across all modes of public transport across the region.
> 
> *Planning*
> Devolved planning freedoms, including the power to create a statutory spatial strategy – in line with the framework already being developed by GMCA - which will guide investment and development across Greater Manchester .
> 
> *Housing*
> Control of a new Housing Investment Fund of up to £300m which will deliver an additional 15,000 homes across Greater Manchester over a 10-year period.
> 
> Freedoms which can be devolved as soon as possible include:
> 
> *Public Service Reform*
> -Helping people back into work
> Greater Manchester’s public service reform programme, which goes hand in hand with promoting economic growth, aims to provide the intensive support that people and families trapped in a cycle of benefit dependency need to escape it – helping them while reducing public sector spending in the longer term. For example the city region’s Troubled Families programme has helped ‘turn around’ almost 5,500 families.
> 
> The devolution deal will enable Greater Manchester’s work to be scaled up to help up to 50,000 people back into work, supported by a combined budget of £100 million.
> 
> *-Health and Social Care*
> Another element of public service reform is the need to integrate health and social care to reduce pressure on A&E departments and unnecessary hospital stays and provide better care closer to home.
> 
> The agreement will give GMCA, working with health organisations across Greater Manchester, control of existing health and social care budgets, which have been pooled by local authorities across Greater Manchester. The government will also invite GMCA and the region’s clinical commissioning groups to develop a plan for joined up health and social care.
> 
> *Earn Back*
> Control of a revamped earn back deal, which allows GMCA to be paid by results as investment in infrastructure improvements (for example transport) results in economic growth. This allows Greater Manchester to be ‘paid back’ up to £30m a year over a 30 year period. Under the reformed deal, the complicated formula under which this was calculated will be scrapped to give more certainty and larger investment opportunities. This will enable the Metrolink extension to Trafford Park to go ahead.
> 
> *Skills and Business support*
> The abilitity to influence further education provision in the city region by giving skills providers the financial incentive to match the supply of skills to the needs of local employers.
> 
> Responsibility for devolved business support budgets to ensure that Greater Manchester businesses get the right support, at the right time, to help them grow and innovate.
> 
> *Governance arrangements*
> The elected Mayor will lead GMCA, chair its meetings and allocate responsibilities to its cabinet, made up of the leaders of each of Greater Manchester’s 10 local authorities. *The first Greater Manchester Mayoral elections are expected to take place in 2017.*
> 
> The directly-elected Mayor will be responsible for the new powers in relation to transport, planning, housing and policing but will be required to consult the GMCA Cabinet on his/her strategies, which it may reject if two-thirds of members agree to do so. The statutory spatial framework will require approval by a unanimous vote of the Mayor’s Cabinet.
> 
> The existing Police and Crime Commissioner’s role will also be merged with the Greater Manchester Mayor’s role.
> 
> The creation of a directly-elected Greater Manchester Mayor will not happen overnight and further work is required on all the detailed implementation of these changes. New legislation is needed before transport and planning powers can be transferred and there will be a transitional arrangement of an appointed mayor who will assume some of the responsibilities of an elected mayor.
> 
> Lord Peter Smith, chair of GMCA, said: “Make no mistake, this devolution settlement is a momentous day for Greater Manchester. It gives us greater control over our own destiny in several key areas and the ability to base decisions on local priorities and needs rather than on ‘one size fits all’ dictates from Westminster.
> 
> “This isn’t about taking powers from individual Greater Manchester authorities. It’s about powers coming down from central government to a more localised level.”
> 
> Sir Richard Leese, vice chair of GMCA, said: “Greater Manchester has been in the vanguard of the national devolution debate. It was clear that an over-centralised national system was not delivering the best results for our people or our economy.
> 
> “We are extremely pleased that we can now demonstrate what a city region with greater freedoms can achieve and contribute further to the growth of the UK.
> 
> “Our ultimate ambition is for full devolution of all public spending in Greater Manchester, currently around £22 billion a year, so that we either influence or control the whole amount.
> 
> “We recognise that this cannot happen overnight and there needs to be a staged approach based on evidence that devolution delivers increased economic growth and better public services. But today’s settlement is a huge move forwards and a road map for the future.”
> 
> Chancellor George Osborne said:"This is a massive moment for the north of England and our plan to build the Northern Powerhouse. After several months of private discussions with local representatives from all three parties, I have reached agreement with the civic leaders of Greater Manchester to create the first metro-wide elected mayor outside of London. This will give Mancunians a powerful voice and bring practical improvements for local people, with better transport links, an Oyster-style travelcard, and more investment in skills and the city's economy.
> 
> "I want to talk to other cities who are keen to follow Manchester's lead - every city is different, and no model of local power will be the same.
> 
> "The Northern Powerhouse is becoming a reality. We plan to make major investments in northern transport and science, now we have agreement on the first metro area Mayor. This is what we've achieved in just a few months. Giving cities power is part of our long term economic plan to reduce the decades-old gap between north and south, London and the rest."
> 
> Greater Manchester and government will now work together to progress the implementation of the agreement, taking it through each local authority and there will be a public consultation on the governance proposals.


----------



## VDB

On the same day that Manchester receives devolution and an elected mayor, the new Metrolink Line to the Airport opened:

Picture of the first tram leaving *Cornbrook Station* on its way to the Airport very early this morning

Courtesy of Kriis














This is the last extension of the Phase 3 expansion of the network, which has seen its size quadruple since 2008. 

We now have a sizeable network:











:banana:


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Whilst the news is great the map is not. Am I alone in needing a map that bears some resemblance to the actual geography. I don't like the dumbing down and especially with the computer age we can filter out `clutter' to manage your own journey. Hate it.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

1) That does bear some resemblance to actual geography. It's not an abstract, it's a schematic.

2) They're proven to be easier to read, understand, and navigate with - which is their sole purpose.

So, um, yes. You are alone.


----------



## VDB

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Whilst the news is great the map is not. Am I alone in needing a map that bears some resemblance to the actual geography. I don't like the dumbing down and especially with the computer age we can filter out `clutter' to manage your own journey. Hate it.


We get this a lot.

If that map was geographically accurate, the City Zone stations would be unreadable because of how close together the stations are there, while they'd be big gaps between, say, Radcliffe and Bury and Shaw and Milnrow, etc. It'd be uneven and unreadable.

This is also a strip map, there is a more geographically accurate map available.

Since Harry Beck, Metro systems around the world (apart from the New York Subway) have cast away the idea of providing passengers with geographically accurate maps. Only the driver needs to know exactly where the train is going, the passengers just need to know what station they need to get off at and what colour line that station is on. The Metrolink map provides both of those things in an easy to read format - as does the Underground map in London.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

VDB said:


> We get this a lot.
> 
> If that map was geographically accurate, the City Zone stations would be unreadable because of how close together the stations are there, while they'd be big gaps between, say, Radcliffe and Bury and Shaw and Milnrow, etc. It'd be uneven and unreadable.
> 
> *This is also a strip map, there is a more geographically accurate map available.*
> 
> Since Harry Beck, Metro systems around the world (apart from the New York Subway) have cast away the idea of providing passengers with geographically accurate maps. Only the driver needs to know exactly where the train is going, the passengers just need to know what station they need to get off at and what colour line that station is on. The Metrolink map provides both of those things in an easy to read format - as does the Underground map in London.


Good ^

However, this treating the people like idiots gets you to today. London and New York may need a schematic. Manchester does not.

Just make it show where it goes. I also, clearly mentioned, in the computer age. 

Do Google Maps provide a schematic of your driving directions? Is there more or less detail on a Metrolink Map or any Google Map.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Well Google maps are more accurate and dynamic.

Those transit system maps are designed that way to be put on walls outside stations. They're a 'quick glance' design.

Obviously, a smartphone is a better option almost all the time. But it's not like the transit map is your only choice.


----------



## Bligh

It would be really cool if the Metrolink lines were Named or Numbered, I think this would give the Metro some more character, plus it's easier to understand.


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> It would be really cool if the Metrolink lines were Named or Numbered, I think this would give the Metro some more character, plus it's easier to understand.


I agree, and if you look on the new Metro map it's starting to get a bit.... crowded with all the lines and stuff - but the people on the Manc Metrolink forums are a little, erm, boring - they don't tend to agree with line names/numbers.

I'd advocate splitting up lines based on which route through the City Zone they take - post 2CC, they'll be three routes:

- via Exchange Square
- via Piccadilly
- via Shudehill/Market St

They'll be confusion as to whereabouts in the city these lines will arrive into, and so line names in this instance will provide this information easily.

Each route is represented by a letter or a number, whose colour corresponds with which line through the city centre is taken.

The reason the Bury-Ashton sections of the Shudehill and Piccadilly lines are diamonds is because these routes go through both Shudehill AND Piccadilly, so they're a shared line.


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> An historic day!
> 
> Greater Manchester will receive devolved powers, and like London we'll get our own metropolitan-wide Mayor, with control over the GMCA (Greater Manchester Authority), transport, tax revenues, housebuilding, planning...etc etc.
> 
> Very exciting.


Don't get me excited now VDB! :banana:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Surely it would be better to give the lines generic, but memorable names, that aren't reliant on destinations or specific stops. As those might change in the future and then you're having to rename them.

Just bog-standard stuff like Central, Northern, South-Central etc.

The colour of the lines is all people need to remember anyway.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Surely it would be better to give the lines generic, but memorable names, that aren't reliant on destinations or specific stops. As those might change in the future and then you're having to rename them.
> 
> Just bog-standard stuff like Central, Northern, South-Central etc.
> 
> The colour of the lines is all people need to remember anyway.


More difficult to have, say, a Northern Line because all of Metrolink's lines run North-South, so there's no dominant northern line.


----------



## VDB

More brilliant pictures from the Metrolink extension thread.

It's worth noting that, now with 400,000 posts, the Metrolink Extension thread is the second largest thread on SkyscraperCity - after New York's World Trade Center project.

Sale Water Park station:














Awesome customer service reps:













Arriving at Airport station early in the morning:














Airport station, later on:














:banana:


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> I agree, and if you look on the new Metro map it's starting to get a bit.... crowded with all the lines and stuff - but the people on the Manc Metrolink forums are a little, erm, boring - they don't tend to agree with line names/numbers.
> 
> I'd advocate splitting up lines based on which route through the City Zone they take - post 2CC, they'll be three routes:
> 
> - via Exchange Square
> - via Piccadilly
> - via Shudehill/Market St
> 
> They'll be confusion as to whereabouts in the city these lines will arrive into, and so line names in this instance will provide this information easily.
> 
> Each route is represented by a letter or a number, whose colour corresponds with which line through the city centre is taken.
> 
> The reason the Bury-Ashton sections of the Shudehill and Piccadilly lines are diamonds is because these routes go through both Shudehill AND Piccadilly, so they're a shared line.


Yeah agreed. It should be a lot more simple and minimal. 

I agree with the gent who mentioned names... even naming lines after people/buldings/things would be personal and memorable. 

:cheers:


Also, the Airport station looks awesome!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

VDB said:


> More difficult to have, say, a Northern Line because all of Metrolink's lines run North-South, so there's no dominant northern line.


I've heard more than one person call the Media City spur of the metrolink the 'Posh **** Express'.

I'm positive that middle word will be filtered by the forums. But you know what it say, don't you?


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> I've heard more than one person call the Media City spur of the metrolink the 'Posh **** Express'.
> 
> I'm positive that middle word will be filtered by the forums. But you know what it say, don't you?


Can't understand why, I think that line is too slow to be called an "express"

:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Angelgate Apartments, Victoria*

Construction will start on 344 apartments behind Victoria station in February 2015. 120 apartments have already sold (that was nearly a month ago now, so probably more towards 200 have now been sold)

Not the prettiest.....


----------



## VDB

*1 Water St | 28 floors*

307 apartments will start construction in January on a 28 storey tower.


----------



## sk327

Not the best of Manchester projects these last two.
That being said though, at least Manchester has some amazing projects aswell, in contrast with other cities.

I am more keen on London projects but have always checked the rest of UK cities' forums and what I've come to realise, especially in the last months, is that the proposals for Manchester are a great deal better and come in greater numbers. I mean, no offence but, compare that to Liverpool which seems to be building student accommodation mostly. 

Manchester has started getting "London projects" as I like to call them and I really hope that this trend continues. Definitely in the right direction to become the second city, if it isn't already.

My view of the city has massively improved that I am actually considering moving there in a few years. It just feels like a city that is now very confident and positive about the future, unlike Birmingham that can't seem to get its act together.


----------



## VDB

Each to their own of course, but I do agree that Birmingham is a bit of a sleeping giant at the moment, and that Manchester has largely caught up.

Good to know you're considering moving to Manchester - don't hesitate to ask if you want advice on areas etc. If you're coming from London the city is your oyster though and you'll be able to afford most areas.

In other news....

*X1 MediaCity | Michigan Avenue Salford*

35% of Phase 1 is about 100 flats sold (or nearly 10% of the whole scheme)


----------



## WingTips

Victoria Station is going to be amazing when finished, it will be a pleasure to pass through.


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C*



Bylina said:


> The core is going up fast and the crane really is massive.


.
..


----------



## WingTips

*Good Start to the week for all you Man United Fans...*

*Hotel Football | Old Trafford | 10 fl*

*Great Ariel Photo...*

Another photo from Aerial Video TV.


Credit: @AerialVideoTV[/QUOTE


----------



## BlackCountryAl

I think United could do with a brand new stadium. It'll be difficult to expand, they could probably afford to do either anyway. But I think a club as big as them should have better than Old Trafford.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

BlackCountryAl said:


> I think United could do with a brand new stadium. It'll be difficult to expand, they could probably afford to do either anyway. But I think a club as big as them should have better than Old Trafford.


Why?

Once complete it will be the largest stadium in Europe (until Barca upgrade).

It has history.

Looking nice on the outside is anathema to the true roots of football.

Any other reasons? They could landscape around the ground but it is all about the 90minutes not the stadium.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Fair enough. I know old trafford and anfield have their history but i'd expect world class teams like these to have world class stadiums, anfield especially is far from it at the moment and OT has been eclipsed by other stadiums around the country. I'd think old trafford will be redeveloped completely again in the next 20-40 years though.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

BlackCountryAl said:


> Fair enough. I know old trafford and anfield have their history but i'd expect world class teams like these to have world class stadiums, anfield especially is far from it at the moment and OT has been eclipsed by other stadiums around the country. I'd think old trafford will be redeveloped completely again in the next 20-40 years though.


The South Stand expansion will no doubt happen to reach 90,000. Importantly that will have a massive corporate upgrade as well...but since United are way ahead of any other club on these metrics it is hardly pressing.

Maybe we will clad the stadium like Real & Barca keep talking about. However, the cold hard cash needed seems to delay that actually happening- Real are selling the rights to fund their's.

I would rather United had 100,000 bare concrete seats than worry about the design. 

Have you been in OT? stared up at a full North Stand- it is truly impressive- remember that stand is comparable in size to Milan or Barca and with the roof hunkering down- it intimidates. Makes the view crap from the back but down at pitch level the stands appear to be falling on the pitch and direct the noise well as well.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> The South Stand expansion will no doubt happen to reach 90,000. Importantly that will have a massive corporate upgrade as well...but since United are way ahead of any other club on these metrics it is hardly pressing.
> 
> Maybe we will clad the stadium like Real & Barca keep talking about. However, the cold hard cash needed seems to delay that actually happening- Real are selling the rights to fund their's.
> 
> I would rather United had 100,000 bare concrete seats than worry about the design.
> 
> Have you been in OT? stared up at a full North Stand- it is truly impressive- remember that stand is comparable in size to Milan or Barca and with the roof hunkering down- it intimidates. Makes the view crap from the back but down at pitch level the stands appear to be falling on the pitch and direct the noise well as well.


Never been sadly. I have friend who is a united fan and has never been so when Wolves get back up, i'll probably go with him and my Wolves match buddy. He can sit with us Wolves fans though :lol:

Safe standing in the Stretford end could push capacity to 100k if you needed it. A lot on the Molineux thread would like safe standing in the South bank if we eventually get around to it. :nuts:

The hotel looks better than I expected though, dunno if the other side is the same but I actually quite like it.


----------



## VDB

X1 Exchange
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 140 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940​













Video released from X1 with some ridiculously dramatic music:


----------



## VDB

I thought Wembley was the largest stadium in the country?


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> I thought Wembley was the largest stadium in the country?


It is.

Also, I love your new signature mate. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Borough-by-borough: Summary of Projects
SALFORD

*Borough Facts*

*Population:* 234,500
*Rank:* 3rd
*Density:* 5,810/sqmi
*Famous for:* Salford Quays, Morrisey, Salford Lads Club, BBC HQ, Lowry













____________________________________________


X1 Exchange
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 140 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940
















____________________________________________





X1 Salford Quays Phase 2
Apartments | Quays, Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *No. of apartments:* 66 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

















____________________________________________






X1 Salford Quays Phase 3
Apartments | Quays, Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *No. of apartments:* 60 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction















____________________________________________






X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* 26x4 | *No. of apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Awaiting approval

Website: http://www.x1developments.com/future/x1-media-city/























____________________________________________





Clippers Quay
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* Tallest 15, Smallest 10 | *No. of apartments:* 614 | *Developer*: Amstone

*Current Status*: Awaiting approval

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120758005#post120758005
































____________________________________________





Chapel Wharf
Apartments | Chapel, Salford

*Floors:* Tallest 23, smallest 15 | *No. of apartments:* 1,000 | *Developer*: Dandara

*Current Status*: Awaiting approval

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243356&page=54​























____________________________________________




Premier Inn MediaCity
Hotel & Offices | MediaCity, Salford

*Floors:* 12 | *No. of hotel rooms:* 112 | *Developer*: Peel, Premier Inn

*Current Status*: Awaiting construction


Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744576​


----------



## WingTips

X1 MCUK looks really cool.


----------



## Bligh

WingTips said:


> X1 MCUK looks really cool.


Yeah I agree. I'm really looking forward to seeing that rise. :cheers:


----------



## pjm0512

Manchester is a city on-the-up - quite literally - and I'm sure that it's just not me that feels proud to live in Greater Manchester. It could do with a bit more decent Indie Music coming out of it, however as infrastructure projects go, we're not doing badly.

With more political powers coming from Westminster (a place that once annexed us), Manchester will be able to actually consider some of the transport proposals that VDB comes up with (only kidding ).

When you think about it... Manchester is the city to look out for in the next 10+ years!


----------



## VDB

Manchester Victoria Station
Rail station | Victoria, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120709341#post120709341​
























The wonderful Freel07 has taken some photos of the progress at Victoria:

This dramatic sweep of track will carry Metrolink's *Blue* and *Green* lines:























These photos from JdR, also today, shows the approach into Victoria by Metrolink:
























Back to Freel's photos.

The roof:














Ticket office has been cleaned up:















Electrification ongoing on the approaches into the station as well:


----------



## VDB

Manchester Piccadilly Station Redevelopment
Rail station | Piccadilly, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Addition of two new platforms (15 & 16) and a new "satellite concourse".


Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530030&page=47​


----------



## VDB

Manchester Oxford Road Station Redevelopment
Rail station | Piccadilly, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Redevelopment of station concourse including a new roof. 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530030&page=47​


----------



## VDB

Manor Wharf Phase 1
Apartments | Adelphi, Salford

*Floors:* 5-8 | *No. of apartments:* 202 | *Architect*: DMS

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted.

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940

193 apartments and 9 townhouses.


----------



## VDB

Metrolink Expansion, Second City Crossing
New light rail line | City: Victoria to St Peter's Square

*Length:* 1 mile | *No. of stations:* 1 new, 2 expanded | *Developer*: TfGM

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120762125#post120762125​



Fantastic pictures by Freel07 showing the route of the new tram line through the centre of the city.

Midland hotel on the left:
























Where the tarmac here is will be a new expanded station for St Peter's Square:






















The tram will run down this street:















And then down this street:














Through here:















They'll be a new station - Exchange Square - here:















And then the last station on the Second City Crossing is here, at Victoria - which is currently a huge building site (microchasmic of the rest of the city at the moment, incidentally).


----------



## Bligh

pjm0512 said:


> Manchester is a city on-the-up - quite literally - and I'm sure that it's just not me that feels proud to live in Greater Manchester. It could do with a bit more decent Indie Music coming out of it, however as infrastructure projects go, we're not doing badly.


'The 1975' always introduce themselves at the start of every gig as "We are The 1975 from Manchester". :cheers:


----------



## pjm0512

Bligh said:


> 'The 1975' always introduce themselves at the start of every gig as "We are The 1975 from Manchester". :cheers:


They shouldn't really - seeing as they're from Wilmslow.


----------



## WingTips

pjm0512 said:


> Manchester is a city on-the-up - quite literally - and I'm sure that it's just not me that feels proud to live in Greater Manchester. It could do with a bit more decent Indie Music coming out of it, however as infrastructure projects go, we're not doing badly.
> 
> With more political powers coming from Westminster (a place that once annexed us), Manchester will be able to actually consider some of the transport proposals that VDB comes up with (only kidding ).
> 
> When you think about it... Manchester is the city to look out for in the next 10+ years!


Manchester certainly appears to be really moving again.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## WingTips

*Alto | Sillavan Way | 6, 9, 10 & 17 Floors | U/C*

*This development was covered a while ago...now looking good...*


Dec 2014...



travelred said:


> Some photos of the gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> This has fountains either side of the walkway.



Jan 2015...



travelred said:


> These are not my photos - they were posted onto the Alto Facebook residents group by Adam Stephenson - but thought they were worthy of sharing here.


----------



## VDB

Sillivan Way - the more I look at it the more I love it


----------



## VDB

The Graphene Engineering Innovation Center (GEIC) will be designed by Rafael Vinoly architects. Think London's Walkie Talkie. Basically, don't park your car up in Central Manchester in future because it might melt :nuts:



> Controversial Rafael Viñoly Architects to design the University's new £60m Graphene Centre
> 
> THE ARCHITECTS behind London's controversial Walkie-Talkie building (20 Fenchurch Street) will design Manchester University's new £60m Graphene Engineering Innovation Centre (GEIC) at the former Faraday building site on Sackville Street.
> 
> Rafael Viñoly is also a fellow of the Royal Institute of British Architects, American Architects and Japanese Architects. The Uruguayan carries some serious credentials.
> 
> Rafael Viñoly Architects came under fire in September 2013 when 'death rays' reflected from the concave design of the new 500ft 37-storey tower (pictured) began melting cars and blistering pavement on the streets below.
> 
> Nationals soon renamed the Walkie Talkie the 'Walkie Scorchie' after a reporter from London's City A.M. newspaper managed to fry an egg in rays reportedly reaching temperatures of 90 Celsius.
> 
> Everyone got terribly excited, police suspended parking spaces while scaffolding and protective netting were erected. Eventually developers Land Securities fitted a 'brise soleil' sunshade to the building late in 2014.
> 
> What was most peculiar about the design flaw was that Rafael Viñoly Architects had dealt with this very same issue before in 2010 with their Vdara hotel in Las Vegas.
> 
> Still, let's not get bogged down in controversy, this is great news for Manchester.
> 
> Aside from melting banker's Jaguars (comeuppance?), New York-based Uruguayan architect Rafael Viñoly is a world-renowned 'superstar architect' behind projects like New York's new 432 Park Avenue (the second tallest building in New York), Seoul's Jongno Tower and Oxford University's impressive new Mathematical Institute at the University of Oxford, as well as Manchester City's new state-of-the-art £200m academy.
> 
> Viñoly is also a fellow of the Royal Institute of British Architects, American Architects and Japanese Architects. The Uruguayan carries some serious credentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Graphene Engineering Innovation Centre (GEIC) - announced by Chancellor George Osborne in September 2014 - is due to open on the former-UMIST site in summer 2017, and has been designed to complement the National Graphene Institute (NGI), currently under construction and due to open at the University of Manchester in Spring 2015.
> 
> The GEIC will be partially funded by £15m from the UK Research Partnership Investment Fund (UKRPIF), £5m from Innovate UK and £30m from Masdar, an Abu Dhabi-based renewable energy company owned by Mubadala - an investment vehicle of the Government of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Manchester University said: "Together, the two facilities will reinforce Manchester’s position as a globally leading knowledge base in graphene research and commercialisation."
> 
> Vice-President and Dean of the Faculty of Engineering and Physical Sciences, Professor Colin Bailey, said:
> 
> “Research and development in graphene and 2-D material applications will transform the world. The world-leading knowledge base is here in Manchester and to harvest this knowledge, for the benefit of the economy and society more widely, urgent infrastructure facilities are required.
> 
> "The GEIC, supported by part funding from the UKRPIF, TSB and Masdar, is essential to maintain the UK’s international leadership position in this area and ensure effective commercialisation of a UK discovery.”





And a video explaining just what Graphene is. Manchester is becoming a world centre for this revolutionary materiel - which should secure many jobs in the city in the future.


----------



## VDB

Just a little write-up by myself of what Graphene is, why it will change the world, and why it's important for Manchester's future:



> Graphene is the world's thinnest, lightest, most conductive and strongest materiel. Stronger than diamond. It was discovered in Manchester, and you can expect to see it in electronic devices very soon. Think bendable mobile phones and laptops/ipads which can be folded away into your pocket. Think TVs which can be folded away into your pocket as well. Due to the conductive nature of Graphene, phone batteries will be able to last weeks without needing to charge. And because graphene is 300 times stronger than steel, you can expect to see it used in buildings too.
> 
> And again due to Graphene's conductive nature, solar panels made using graphene produce nearly 300 times as much energy as current solar panels, so graphene will take the human race into a sustainable future too, potentially ending the energy crisis.
> 
> Graphene will undoubtedly change the world, and it was discovered in Manchester. And now Manchester is becoming the world's research hub FOR graphene. Expect big things.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks for the explanation about Graphene, I never really knew what it was until you have now explained it VDB.


----------



## WingTips

*More from Greengate 21 Jan 2015 ...*



nq said:


> Few update shots.


The more this grows, the more impressive we see how it will eventually look.


----------



## Birmingham

pjm0512 said:


> Manchester is a city on-the-up - quite literally - and I'm sure that it's just not me that feels proud to live in Greater Manchester. It could do with a bit more decent Indie Music coming out of it, however as infrastructure projects go, we're not doing badly.
> 
> With more political powers coming from Westminster (a place that once annexed us), Manchester will be able to actually consider some of the transport proposals that VDB comes up with (only kidding ).
> 
> When you think about it... Manchester is the city to look out for in the next 10+ years!


Mmmmm ...


----------



## Birmingham

VDB said:


> Just a little write-up by myself of what Graphene is, why it will change the world, and why it's important for Manchester's future:


Until Carbyne can be established in bulk you mean?? 

http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/...als/carbynes-list-of-amazing-properties-grows



> Last year the strongest material in the world was revealed: carbyne. Carbyne is a chain of carbon atoms held together by either double or alternating single and triple atomic bonds. Whereas its carbon cousin graphene is two-dimensional, carbyne is one-dimensional.
> 
> While this may get some wondering when we can get that material in some of our beloved products that are more fragile than we would like, there’s just one catch, and it’s a big one: it’s nearly impossible to produce carbyne outside of computer models.
> 
> Carbyne has been encountered in highly compressed graphite and there have been some demonstrations of the material being synthesized at room temperature. However, it’s not clear how it could be produced in bulk.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

If this graphene can be used in the automotive industry, uni of warwick should open a research centre. Jaguar Land Rover, first cars made from graphene :yes:


----------



## VDB

Birmingham said:


> Until Carbyne can be established in bulk you mean??
> 
> http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/...als/carbynes-list-of-amazing-properties-grows


Hm, well it sounds like it's a way off yet - hopefully we can milk graphene for as long as possible 

Is Carbyne conductive as well as flexible?


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | City

*Floors:* 31, 21, 15 | *No. of Apartments: *1,000 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120831686#post120831686​

Pictures by nq, he apologises for the dark clouds. Core rising. Looks to be up to the 12th/13th floors, so it's got a way to go yet (this is the 31 storey element). It'll start to be visible from across the city before long.


----------



## WingTips

VDB any idea how many Cranes are up in Manchester at the moment?


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> VDB any idea how many Cranes are up in Manchester at the moment?


13 as of January 16th - within 3 miles of Albert Square.

It's slipped quite a bit recently, but we're currently about to embark on another "wave" of development, so should start to climb again soon.


----------



## VDB

1st St North
Apartments, Theatre, Offices | 1st St, City

*Floors:* 3-14 | *Developer*: Ask

*Current Status*: Under Construction, nearing completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120848232#post120848232​



New city district nearing completion. This is home to a new boutique cinema and arts complex; Home, as well as apartments, student accommodation, a hotel and offices.


----------



## pjm0512

Birmingham said:


> Mmmmm ...


May you expand on your point?...


----------



## BlackCountryAl

pjm0512 said:


> May you expand on your point?...


Might have something to do with that last sentence :nuts: :lol:


----------



## pjm0512

BlackCountryAl said:


> Might have something to do with that last sentence :nuts: :lol:


It's my pesonal view, and probably the view of fellow Mancunians on this forum. You may think Birmingham is the city to watch out for - and that's fine - however, that's your and Birmingham's view, which I will respect and value.


----------



## VDB

Cleminson/Plot F4
Townhouses | Salford

*Floors:* 3-4 | *Number of townhouses:* 36 | *Architect*: Buttress

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120861911#post120861911​



> 14/65810/REM
> 
> Land Bounded By Cleminson Street, Great George Street, Bank Street, St Philip's Place And Encombe Place, Salford
> 
> Details of reserved matters application for access, appearance, landscaping, layout and scale for development of Plot F4 for erection of 36 townhouses (use class C3); together with associated servicing, access, parking, landscaping and public realm, pursuant to outline planning permission 09/57950/EIAHYB.


Over 6 blocks, 14 x 2 bed, 19 x 3 bed & 3 x 4 Bed. All with gardens apart from 1 block, 3 & 4 beds have roof terraces.


----------



## js1000

pjm0512 said:


> They shouldn't really - seeing as they're from Wilmslow.


 **** all happens in Wilmslow though. I remember going uni and meeting a few Cheshire luvvies. Even they claimed they were from Manchester - not Macclesfield et al because nothing ever happens there.


----------



## VDB

js1000 said:


> **** all happens in Wilmslow though. I remember going uni and meeting a few Cheshire luvvies. Even they claimed they were from Manchester - not Macclesfield et al because nothing ever happens there.


It makes me laugh here in Newcastle when I meet people: "where are you from?" I reply with Manchester and we have that "OMG ME TOO OMG OMG OMG" moment and then "whereabouts in Manchester?" and I reply with "Salford" and then I return the question: "what part of Manchester are you from?"

The following responses make me chuckle:

1) Wigan
2) Macclesfield
3) Crewe
4) St Helens

That last one has occurred only once, and unlike the other three I literally spat it back at her: "St f*cking Helens?! You've GOT to be kidding me".

I'm quite pompous when it comes to what *is* Manchester though, I have to confess at a slight chuckle whenever someone from Stockport or Bolton claims to be a Manc, even though I 100% fully know that Stockport and Bolton can both lay a fairly decent claim to be part of this city.

But St Helens? She was on a wind up.


----------



## WingTips

* 2 St Peter's Square | 12 fl | App*



paul62 said:


> Today..



*And Demolition Starts....*



nq said:


> Round the back, taken today.


----------



## Bligh

Nice updates mate.

Those Manchester geographics were cracking me up. I'm sure lots of Londoners say the same too lol


----------



## VDB

Thanks for the update on 2SPS WingTips.

Lets see what our international friends think of what is quite a controversial project here in Manchester.

This is Century House, St Peter's Square:












Which, alongside several other buildings, is being demolished - to be replaced by this new office block, twice as tall:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Century House is one of those buildings that looks just nice enough to make you think it's worth saving, but not nice enough that you'd recognise it out of context. So I'm both sad and happy it's being demolished. At least the replacement is half decent.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Century House is one of those buildings that looks just nice enough to make you think it's worth saving, but not nice enough that you'd recognise it out of context. So I'm both sad and happy it's being demolished. At least the replacement is half decent.


Yeah, I agree with this statement completely. 

However, I do feel that I lean more toward Century House staying. Surely they could build a design like this somewhere else... the building replacing it isn't even that noticable.


----------



## Jonesy55

WingTips said:


> Victoria Station is going to be amazing when finished, it will be a pleasure to pass through.


Are they keeping that cool map of Lancashire and Yorkshire railways in mosaic tiles that's on the wall near the entrance?


----------



## Jonesy55

VDB said:


> It makes me laugh here in Newcastle when I meet people: "where are you from?" I reply with Manchester and we have that "OMG ME TOO OMG OMG OMG" moment and then "whereabouts in Manchester?" and I reply with "Salford" and then I return the question: "what part of Manchester are you from?"
> 
> The following responses make me chuckle:
> 
> 1) Wigan
> 2) Macclesfield
> 3) Crewe
> 4) St Helens
> 
> That last one has occurred only once, and unlike the other three I literally spat it back at her: "St f*cking Helens?! You've GOT to be kidding me".


I'd say Crewe was even more ridiculous than St Helens. Crewe is almost in Stoke-on-Trent!


----------



## pjm0512

Jonesy55 said:


> Are they keeping that cool map of Lancashire and Yorkshire railways in mosaic tiles that's on the wall near the entrance?


Yes. Heritage is a massive part of the re-development. They're in the process of restoring it at the moment.

It's probably the thing people associate most with Victoria.


----------



## pjm0512

js1000 said:


> **** all happens in Wilmslow though. I remember going uni and meeting a few Cheshire luvvies. Even they claimed they were from Manchester - not Macclesfield et al because nothing ever happens there.


I have some cousins in Alderley Edge sleepy, who, when it comes to social outings, would always say they come from 'the centre of Manchester'. In Alderley Edge, they probably gag at the sight of a 'Proper Manc'.

:no:


----------



## Jonesy55

Lol, I've known a few people over the years living in places like Altrincham or Marple who put "Cheshire" as their address while still claiming association with anything culturally that comes from Manchester.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Jonesy55 said:


> I'd say Crewe was even more ridiculous than St Helens. Crewe is almost in Stoke-on-Trent!


Also, Crewe is well known itself to just say 'I'm from Crewe'.

St Helens is hilarious though.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Inside the M60 is probably a good perimeter for 'I live in Manchester' statements.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

If you live in or work in or shop in or go out to town in a place then you are from it. Any combination makes you a citizen of that place.

If you are in another country then Lancashire/Cheshire wont cut it, Manchester is just fine.

Surely?


----------



## Jonesy55

Funnily enough I'm sat waiting for a train at Crewe station as I'm typing this. It definitely isn't Manchester! 

M60 is probably a good definition of Manchester 'proper', better than the City of Manchester boundaries anyway. But I'd say that there are big areas outside that which are very much connected to and dependant upon Manchester for employment, leisure, transport etc.

If it were a city in the US or Australia you would have people living 30 miles from the city centre saying they were part of that city but I think long-established peripheral towns with their own local pride don't like to do that in the UK, which does hold cities back I think.


----------



## VDB

Jonesy55 said:


> Lol, I've known a few people over the years living in places like Altrincham or Marple who put "Cheshire" as their address while still claiming association with anything culturally that comes from Manchester.


I HATE this. They want a posh address like Cheshire but as soon as people start talking about the Smiths it's all "AH OH MY GOD I LOVE MORRISEY I'M SUCH A MANC".

Suburban w*nkers. :lol:


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Happens inside the M60.

Burnage or West Didsbury address. West Didsbury means 1930's semi's and grand houses, Burnage means council. Wannabees like the West Didsbury or East Didsbury cache and stretch it a few hundred yards too far.

Such is life.


----------



## Jonesy55

Being from Shropshire I see Morrissey and Joy Division/New Order as part of my own general Northwest/Midlands heritage. 

Take That are Mancs though, and Mick Hucknall... :shifty:


----------



## pjm0512

VDB said:


> Ah, my mistake!
> 
> I thought the only sign we had in the past was that horrible green extension canopy erected in the nineties or something


Don't worry - it shows how good the restoration has been! It did used to be masked by 'Manchester Victoria' and a GMPTE-style 'M'.

It's like what Northern do nowadays - add a horrible purple to anything historical and it's theirs.

I don't know how they can commit such a crime!


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770




















Pictures by jrb show this shooting up.


----------



## VDB

Metrolink Extension: Second City Crossing
Light Rail | City

*Miles:* 1 | *Number of stations:* 3 | *Developer*: TfGM

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041

A new line for the City Zone running between St Peter's Square and Victoria on the below map:











Wonderful update pictures by Freel07.

The area outside Victoria station:















The site of the future Exchange Square station:
















Route will continue down here:
































They'll be a station up here at St Peter's Square:















.... Before the line joins up with the existing network:


----------



## VDB

Wilburn St
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3





















Site clearance has begun. Picture by jrb


----------



## VDB

Manchester sure does like its cantilevered buildings!
1st St, Midtown


----------



## WingTips

Some more photos from same batch as above...



nq said:


> From one Simpson cantilever to another.
> 
> 
> *Credit:* @InnsideMANC
> 
> Nearly captures a third, from Mecanoo.
> 
> 
> *Credit:* @Ernshki
> 
> Quite an abstract one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit:* @weareninesixty


----------



## VDB

A changing city
Tommy Ducks, Midtown​
When we take the slow path through life, as all of us non-time travellers do, we often don't notice just how much places change.

In the case of Manchester, which has experienced post industrial expansion, then decline, then the Blitz, then slum clearance, then post war housing and rebuilding, then clearance of this post war housing, then post modern reconstruction (where we are now), this type of change over the course of a century really can be quite overwhelming.

_Tommy Ducks_ was a pub in what we now know to be Peterloo, in the centre of the city. In the mid 1920s, this area was on the fringe of the city - far away from the centre.

Here is that area, with Tommy Ducks on the right, in about 1925















This area was heavily Blitzed during World War Two, and what remained was then cleared, and a new road (Lower Mosely St, leading to the Chester Road) was built on top, linking the City with Trafford and then the suburbs.

Which means we get this picture, in the late 1980s/early 90s, which shows Tommy Ducks (on the left this time) not as part of a street of similar buildings, but isolated on what looks like a dual carriageway:














Since then, Manchester has yet again been rebuilt, and believe it or not this view below is taken from the same angle as the shot above. Where Tommy Ducks used to stand, on the left, is now a hotel - and this area is firmly within the city centre, whereby it used to be on the fringe of the city. In the distance, a new office development has been built at Barbarolli Square, and the Bridgewater Hall concert venue is further down the street, mid-shot.















In future, just beyond the Bridgewater Hall, are a series of new skyscrapers being built currently, meaning that soon this view will change once again. 

Exciting, hm? :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> "Catching up" is very flattering considering all of the stuff going on in London at the moment, it seems like a new skyscraper is announced every day there!


haha I know! :lol: 

But you know what I mean.. for the size of MCR etc, Manchester is really picking up it's weight and throwing it around. It's so nice to see! :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> Exciting, hm? :cheers:


Indeed! :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Caxton St
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 4/6 | *Number of Apartments:* 21 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535&page=3
​


Construction of a new build six-storey block:














And conversion of the adjacent block into 12 apartments:


----------



## WingTips

Can`t work out where the above apartments will be?


----------



## JamieUK

WingTips said:


> Can`t work out where the above apartments will be?


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sk5aADSgVMAg8wC8UP9O7lw!2e0


----------



## WingTips

JamieUK said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sk5aADSgVMAg8wC8UP9O7lw!2e0


ah yes got it...thank you.


----------



## VDB

77 Great Ancoats
Apartments | City

*Floors:* 20 | *Number of Apartments:* 157 

*Current Status*: Proposed

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121302011#post121302011


----------



## JamieUK

Oh wow, now that is a nice building and It's pretty tall looking too.


----------



## VDB

A round up of new proposals from Manchester in the last few days. 


*Store St/Former Gravity Tower*
30 floors, 500 apartments​
























*11 Whitworth*
37 floors​



















And finally, a little rumour from Neil which could get excitement rolling:



neil said:


> I was told last night that there is going to be a 60 floor skyscraper going up in Manchester. Think he said next year. The person was someone who works in the construction industry.



It's all too exciting!! :banana:


----------



## WingTips

*Whitworth Art Gallery | Extension | U/C...*



Priscilla QOTD said:


> So, as it happens, work took me on site this morning, and while I didn't want to take any photos inside (exhibitions to be kept secret etc. :nono: ), I got the following two shots showing the speed with which work at the front of the gallery is getting on.
> 
> This first one was taken at about 11am of contractors laying the bound gravel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This following one was taken at around 1pm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If everything continues at this kind of pace, I'm sure the landscaping at the front of the gallery will be ready in plenty of time for the re-eopening on the 14th! :banana2:*


----------



## WingTips

*Times they are a changin...*




> *London rents push “Magic Circle” law firm out of capital*
> 
> We all know that London rents can be eye-wateringly expensive.
> Just last week we revealed that rents in the capital have risen six times faster than other parts of the UK and of course we all remember the MP Mark Simmonds who had to quit because his six-figure package wasn't enough to keep up with rising costs.
> 
> Now things have got so bad law firm Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer – one of the so-called Magic Circle – is moving some staff to Manchester.
> 
> The group, which employs 1,300 in the UK, has instructed Knight Frank to look for a 100,000 sq ft premises in the city centre as it looks to cut costs, Estates Gazette reports.
> 
> Since 1989 Freshfields has occupied a 230,000 sq ft space at 65 Fleet Street.
> 
> It has already earmarked One and Two St Peter’s Square, Allied London’s Cotton Building, Ask Developments’ 101 Embankment, English Cities Fund’s One New Bailey and Noma’s Hanover Building as potential targets. Under “Project Green”, staff will start relocating next year and complete in 2018.
> 
> A source told the business publication: “This is something that people are increasingly looking at because rents are nearing record highs across most London submarkets and they are likely to grow further over the next three years.”


http://www.cityam.com


----------



## VDB

Cotton Building
Offices | Spinningfields, Midtown

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121384084#post121384084











Today:


----------



## WingTips

*Laing O'Rourke wins Two St Peter's Square contract...*


The construction and engineering company has been appointed as contractor on the 160,000 sq ft office in Mosley Street in Manchester city centre, with work set to begin immediately.

The £80m block on the site of Century House, Sussex House, Bennett House and Clarendon House is scheduled to complete in January 2017.

0

The scheme is being delivered by developer Mosley Street Ventures, a special purpose vehicle controlled by Fred and Peter Done.

Two St Peter's Square is designed by SimpsonHaugh & Partners and will include 5,000 sq ft of ground floor leisure space and car parking for 72 vehicles.

Tom Higgins, head of Laing O'Rourke in the North, said: "We have a strong working knowledge of the St Peter's Square heritage development area, through our delivery of the Town Hall Complex transformation and Second City Crossing. This, combined with our use of offsite techniques and modern methods of construction, means we'll be able to deliver a high quality scheme far more efficiently and with minimal disruption to the city centre.

"Once the project is completed it will be one of the most prestigious office buildings in Manchester. The building has been designed to complement the changing face of St Peter's Square being sympathetic to its history and architecture

Full story...

http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk

A couple of options as shown here...



Maxants said:


> Hope your right NQ, Really loved this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference


A video posted last year...but gives some idea...



nq said:


> Gone live.
> 
> http://www.twostpeterssquare.com/


----------



## VDB

Plot H3, Airport City
Office | South Manchester

*Floors:* 5 | *Office Space:* 75,000sqft | *Developer*: Manchester Airports Group

*Current Status*: Proposed

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122308195#post122308195​



Another office block proposed at Airport City. This will be developed speculatively.















Seen inside the red box in this image showing the context of Airport City:


----------



## WingTips

Freshfields plans Manchester hub on radical scale as City Leader repositions for changing law market...

*Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer's decision to jump on the near-shoring wagon with its first low-cost services hub in Manchester is on a scale larger than its peers,* *with up to 800 support service jobs being transferred *– a move which is unsettling some at its Fleet Street headquarters.

The Manchester hub will affect six non partner-facing departments in total, including billing, IT, marketing, design, as well as some paralegals, as the Anglo-German giant attempts to streamline its support functions to cut costs. Current head of Freshfields' general industries group and former disputes head Paul Lomas is heading the venture, while Deloitte has been appointed auditor.

The long-term goal is to eventually create a consultancy option as well as a low-cost legal services outpost, in a bid to compete with the Big Four accountancy firms that have recently moved into the legal services market by establishing alternative business structures. Being regarded as the most traditional of its peer group, the move will also see Freshfields align with rivals that already run similar ventures, such as Allen & Overy's low-cost legal services hub in Belfast and Clifford Chance's outsourcing knowledge centre in India.

But the decision has sparked concerns internally as some partners believe the move could upset the firm's culture in what will be the biggest equivalent support services restructuring among the Magic Circle. 'While the move challenges the firm's core values on one hand, the firm has to move forward to remain competitive,' says one internal source.

Legal Business understands the move initially intended to target more than 1,000 roles, but was scaled back to 800 following an internal debate. The move will be staggered in phases with the first transfers to a Manchester location expected in the second half of this year. Although the venture is looking to relocate staff, it is also expected to result in a number of redundancies.

- See more at: http://www.legalbusiness.co.uk


----------



## VDB

St John's 
Masterplan | City

*Floors:* Unknown, about 40 | *Number of apartments:* 1,500 | *Developer*: Allied London

*Current Status*: Vision

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122313240#post122313240​

Vertical village planned for part of the city by Allied London. Involves 1,500 apartments, ground floor retail, and a school.


----------



## Bligh

^ wow. unusual concept. I'm sure there will be a few tweaks, but it's good to see this sort of proposal in MCR.


----------



## VDB

Motel One
Hotel | Piccadilly, City

*Floors:* 14 | *Developer*: MotelOne

*Current Status*: Nearing completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120939936#post120939936​

Picture by Neil:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Without the pub, that would be the ugliest building in the city. But somehow the juxtaposition makes it look really good. Like a framework around it.


----------



## VDB

One New Bailey
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *Developer*: Ask

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122237374#post122237374









​


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Without the pub, that would be the ugliest building in the city. But somehow the juxtaposition makes it look really good. Like a framework around it.


Yes, I completely agree. It's not my favourite building, but from some angles it looks really cool. The desing really has a Brutalist-ArtDeco crossover style..


----------



## VDB

Trafford Waters
Masterplan | Trafford

*Cost:* £1bn | *Developer*: Peel | *No. of apartments:* 3,000 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122336798#post122336798​

Peel due to submit a masterplan for this piece of vacant land near the Trafford Centre:


----------



## JamieUK

Speech less ^^


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770








​

Picture by Accura:


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Site Demolition ongoing

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546




















Picture by Slow Burn showing site demolition ongoing:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

If they're smart, they'll match the exterior in colour exactly to 1SPS. It's an incredibly impressive sight as it is.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> If they're smart, they'll match the exterior in colour exactly to 1SPS. It's an incredibly impressive sight as it is.


Think they're using portland stone like 1SPS so it should end up the same colour


----------



## VDB

Hat Box
Apartments | New Islington, City

*Floors:* 7 & 8 | *Developer*: Scarborough | *Number of Apartments: 145*

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382245&page=6




















Pictures by Matthew Dalrymple on the Manchester forums.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

I have no problem with the Hat Box. It outside our inner core and therefore anything goes and brick makes as much sense as anything. I like the podium garden but I am told it will not happen/be used, which would be a shame as hiding car parks is essential for me.


----------



## WingTips

*Motel One Update...*



nq said:


> Not long to wait to see the layout in person, but here's the ground floor setup for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main entrance on London Road, to the reception lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitworth St. With 4 (and a bit) full height windows to the bar/breakfast area, and a secondary entrance. Rest of the panels are bronze anodized aluminium louvres.





neil081273 said:


> Taken this morning.


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!! lot of great projects!!


----------



## VDB

Pioneerwood
Apartments | Middlewood Locks, Salford

*Developer*: Scarborough | *No. of Homes:* 2,000 | *Commercial Space:* 750,000sqft

*Current Status*: Approved

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122448739#post122448739​

Plans for the new Pioneerwood/Middlewood Locks masterplan in Salford have been approved by Salford Council:


----------



## JamieUK

Looking at that area on street view I noticed it has some great views of the city. ^^


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

They should paint/clad the Arndale Tower in that exact shade of red. It would look like a mini CNA centre.

Anything would be better than the 'last night's vomit' that it's currently sporting.


----------



## WingTips

* One Greengate | 88m | 21 & 31 fl | U/C...*

*Some great pics from Slow Burn...*




Slow Burn said:


> I like the bricks on the inside!
> 
> 
> 
> One word: MONSTER


----------



## VDB

101 Embankment
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *Office Space:* 1.1m sqft | *Developer*: Ask

*Current Status*: Groundworks 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122566497#post122566497

Website: http://www.askdevelopments.com/projects/details/10792











Groundworks ongoing, picture by Slowburn:


----------



## VDB

Vimto Gardens
Apartments & Townhouses | Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *No. of homes:* 97

*Current Status*: Nearing completion 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122566066#post122566066

Website: www.vimtogardens.co.uk



















Pics by Slow Burn.


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770








​


Nice brick cladding:














This really is a beast, and the tallest element of it (all 31 floors) has yet to rise:


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> One Greengate
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker
> 
> *Current Status*: Under Construction
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Nice brick cladding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really is a beast, and the tallest element of it (all 31 floors) has yet to rise:


I hadn`t realised this was going to be so tall.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Chancellor opens National Graphene Institute in Manchester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Osborne toured the NGI with Nobel Laureate Professor Sir Kostya Novoselov, who discovered the material. Graphene consists of single atoms arranged in a honeycomb structure. It has been called a "wonder material" because of its potential uses. It was first isolated by Sir Kostya Novoselov and Sir Andre Geim in 2004.
> 
> Mr Osborne said the centre would "bring together leading academics, scientists and business leaders to help develop the applications of tomorrow, putting the UK in pole position to lead the world in graphene technology". More than 35 companies worldwide have already partnered with the university to develop graphene projects. The university's president and vice-chancellor Prof Dame Nancy Rothwell said the "state-of-the-art institute is an incredible asset, not only to this university and to Manchester, but also to the UK".
> 
> The government provided £38m for the construction of the institute via the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council, with the remaining £23m from the European Regional Development Fund.


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-31996018


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City

*Floors:* 19 | *Developer*: Allied London

*Current Status*: Site clearance 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


*Quay House* starting to come down in preparation for No.1 Spinningfields:

(Pictures by Accura)


----------



## pjm0512

Manchester Victoria Station

_So, today I went to take a few snaps of the spectacle and iconic new structure that is Victoria Station. Here is a selection of pictures depicting the construction, suited to this thread_​


----------



## VDB

One St Peter's Square
Offices | City

*Floors:* 14 | *Office Space:* 270,000sqft | *Developer*: Argent

*Current Status*: Complete

Website: http://www.onestpeterssquare.com/schedule-plans/​

Pictures by Markydeedrop - building is now complete and occupiers, including KPMG, are beginning to move in. Work is now beginning on further office developments adjacent to this one.


----------



## JamieUK

I love the look of that 101 Embankment building.


----------



## WingTips

*Spring Has Sprung In Manchester...*



Accura4Matalan said:


> Manchester looking fantastic in the sun today:


----------



## VDB

Manchester Victoria Station
Rail station | Victoria, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Nearing Completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120709341#post120709341
​


Pictures of Victoria Station by JDR today.


----------



## VDB

King St Townhouse
Hotel | City

*No. of rooms:* 40 | *Developer*: Eclectic Hotels

*Current Status*: Nearing Completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122631652#post122631652








​



King St Townhouse will feature a rooftop infinity pool:


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | City

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​

Pictures taken by jrb showing Cambridge St rising on the skyline:


----------



## Bligh

^ nice shot. Manchester's cluster is coming along well..


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> ^ nice shot. Manchester's cluster is coming along well..


I hope Iamthestig doesn't mind me reposting his mock-up future Manchester skyline to give you a better idea of how it'll (hopefully) look in 5 year's time.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

It may not even be 5! could be 2-3 years!


----------



## WingTips

*"Manchester's real estate investment boom"...*



> PrintEmail More Sharing ServicesShare Comment Save Forget the sloping roofs and chimneys of Coronation Street. Manchester’s skyline is changing beyond all recognition and is now increasingly defined by sleek, modern skyscrapers.
> 
> 
> Chris Perkins
> The city is in the middle of a major real estate investment boom thanks to a strengthening economy, a large and well-educated population and a lack of supply.
> 
> For us, the attractions are clear. Putting our (and our investors’) money where our mouth is, M&G Real Estate made more than £400m of acquisitions in Manchester in 2014, making it our second most actively invested city globally last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most significant of these deals was the £320m Spinningfields acquisition, spanning some 500,000 sq ft of prime Manchester office space. We believe this is one of the largest UK regional office transactions on record.
> 
> 
> 
> The deal underscores the appeal of Manchester in particular - and of the UK’s big six regional cities in general - to major institutional investors. This is backed by proprietary valuations and analysis from our research team. They highlight Manchester as one of the most attractive regional office markets thanks to a range of factors, including relatively low grade-A availability as a percentage of total stock, solid rental growth, large overall population and strong demand credentials.
> 
> Ultra-prime assets in top central London locations are starting to look expensive, so the time is right to look for investment opportunities beyond the capital. The Spinningfields deal showcases how Manchester can offer the kind of secure, income-driven long-term returns that are the holy grail for heavyweight pension fund investors. The offices are leased in their entirety to RBS for a further 23 years and are subject to annual fixed uplifts of 3%, offering the very important element of inflation protection.
> 
> One of the attractions of the Spinningfields investment was that such prime, modern buildings are still relatively rare in Manchester. This in itself, however, opens up more great investment opportunities, be that through new developments or refurbishment.
> 
> We see both these areas as major drivers of UK real estate returns - the development of new, sustainable buildings in strong locations, and active management of existing properties, including their refurbishment, to better adapt to the changing needs of our customers. Manchester’s strong fundamentals make it well placed to benefit from both these trends and to continue to attract the attention of investors and developers, creating a virtuous circle for the City.
> 
> Chris Perkins is head of business space at M&G Real Estate
Click to expand...

Propertyweek.com


----------



## WingTips

*Bruntwood announces acquisition of the former BBC site...*

*Bruntwood today announced that it has acquired the former BBC site on Oxford Road from Realty Estates. It is a key strategic acquisition which, with the company’s adjacent holdings, will comprise an 8 acre development site and will see Bruntwood consolidate its significant interest in Corridor, Manchester.
*
Since the BBC’s move, Realty Estates have undertaken the demolition of the site and worked up a strategic development framework with Manchester City Council. Yousef Tishbi of Realty Estates said “Having worked up the masterplan for the site with The City we are pleased to have sold to Bruntwood who, we are sure, with MSP, will deliver a scheme that will help further develop the city’s proposition to the science and technology sectors”.



> The scheme proposed by Bruntwood will create a new community for business, science and innovation including 900,000 sq ft of commercial space as well as new public open space, retail, a hotel, car parking and high quality residential accommodation. Bruntwood will announce its detailed site masterplan in due course incorporating its adjacent property; the Manchester Technology Centre.





> The deal also represents another significant step in the growth of Manchester’s Innovation District; Corridor Manchester, where >£1.25bn has been invested in the last 10 years and a further £1.25bn is planned and committed in the next 6 years.


Bruntwood Chief Executive Chris Oglesby said: “We have long seen this as a strategically important site for Bruntwood, linking our extensive city centre office portfolio with our science and technology interests at Corridor Manchester through Manchester Science Partnerships. We are looking forward to developing out a masterplan that will be truly transformational for this area of the city. The finished scheme, plus the central Corridor campus of MSP, Citylabs and Alderley Park represent a world class cluster of >3m sq ft of commercial space aimed at satisfying the incredible demand that Manchester is witnessing from these fast growing sectors of the economy.”

Addleshaw Goddard advised Bruntwood on the acquisition and Davis Blank Furness advised Realty. 

http://www.bruntwood.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

*And off we go...41,000 sq ft PRE-LET*



> *EY confirms Two St Peter’s Square pre-let*
> 
> Accountancy firm EY has agreed a 15-year lease on 41,000 sq ft in Mosley Street Ventures' Manchester city centre office block which is currently under construction.
> 
> The offices will be on the eighth, ninth and tenth floors. The firm is set to move its 450 staff from 100 Barbirolli Square into the property by 2017.
> 
> The 11-storey block next to Argent and Greater Manchester Pension Fund's One St Peter's Square is being developed by Fred and Peter Done's property company. Laing O'Rourke was named as the contractor earlier this year. SimpsonHaugh & Partners is the architect.
> 
> The new development will total 160,000 sq ft, with 5,142 sq ft of ground floor leisure space and a two-storey underground car park for 72 vehicles.
> 
> Addleshaw Goddard remains the only unfulfilled requirement within the Barbirolli set, with EY's announcement a week after PwC confirmed that it had agreed a 50,000 sq ft pre-let in Allied London's No.1 Spinningfields. DLA Piper secured a 40,000 sq ft lease in One St Peter's Square at the end of last year.
> 
> Simon Allport, North West senior partner at EY, said: "Two St Peter's Square will be an outstanding development in a flourishing area for business and culture in Manchester, following the transformation of St Peter's Square, the town hall and the Central Library.
> "The building's convenient location, environmental efficiency and leading edge design will create the ideal environment for our North West people and clients to work in, as well as act as an important regional hub for the wider UK firm."
> 
> Cushman & Wakefield and SGH Martineau advised EY.
> 
> DTZ and Myersons advised Mosley Street Ventures.


originally posted by AJD 1984


----------



## VDB

Mayfield
Masterplan | Midtown

*No. of homes:* 1,300 | *Office:* 800,000sqft | *Cost*: £500m

*Current Status*: Pre-Planning/Vision

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122860814#post122860814​

Cheeky render released of the Mayfield masterplan in the latest edition of PropertyWeek, showing a 30-storey tower amongst red-brick apartments and a park.













They'll be 1,300 apartments, 800,000sqft of office space and a 350 bedroom hotel. Phase 1 is due to complete 2018/19, with the whole project realised by 2025.

Mayfield sits behind Piccadilly rail station in a currently derelict fringe site of the city centre.

With this, the St John's masterplan, the Angel Gardens masterplan, New Bailey, Great Jackson and developments at Greengate, Ancoats and New Islington, the city centre (or the developed high density core of the city) is expanding rapidly.


----------



## VDB

Central Manchester market is getting potty.......


*21 NQ Apartments Sold In Ten Minutes​*Manchester Confidental: http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/property-and-business/21-nq-apartments-sold-in-ten-minutes​


> Buyers were charged £1,000 just to view Finlay's Warehouse on Dale Street
> 
> TWENTY-ONE apartments sold in only ten minutes when a new Northern Quarter conversion designed by architect Roger Stephenson OBE hit the market.
> 
> Julie Twist: "I've never known anything like this before"
> 
> Such was the demand for Finlay’s Warehouse at 56 Dale Street that would-be buyers were charged £1,000 just to book a viewing on launch day.
> 
> If they didn’t show up they lost their grand.
> 
> Agent Julie Twist said: "There has been such interest in Finlay’s Warehouse, something like 900 interested buyers, that I've never known anything like this before.




Finlay's warehouse: the conversion of this building into apartments:












Interior:


----------



## WingTips

*Vimto Gardens Update...*



VDB said:


> I do think this deserves its own thread. Long time coming - it's already under construction!


*September 2013...*



GShutty said:


> Foundations in place:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather a sizeable plot:
> 
> 
> 
> The retained pub wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Through the old to the promise of new:


*October 2014...
*


nq said:


> Couple from Aerial Video TV.


*This week...*



Slow Burn said:


> VG today. Looking great if you ask me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Townhouses


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Phase one under construction 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8


















275 apartments at Phase 1 (the tower on the far left) have now started construction, with 75% sold out. Phase 2 goes on the market this month. 



> *X1 Media City resi on site*
> 1 Apr 2015, 11:39​
> A joint venture between X1 Developments and Knight Knox International has started construction of 1,000 apartments in Salford Quays for the buy-to-let market.
> 
> The £200m X1 Media City scheme will be completed over four phases and is located on Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays.
> 
> Building work is being carried out by Liverpool-based Vermont Construction. Phase one will be made up of 275 flats which are due for completion in 2017. The development was designed by AHR. The scheme includes 22,700 sq ft of commercial space. Apartments are for sale now and priced from £94,950.
> 
> Amenities for the residential development are set to include an on-site cinema, private gymnasium and secure underground parking.
> 
> The development will be let and block managed in its entirety by X1.
> 
> According to Knight Knox, investor demand for the properties is high, with more than 75% of the first phase already sold out.
> 
> Phase two of the development is set to launch in April.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Aren't we expecting a planning application for Whitworth(?) Street today?


----------



## VDB

Trafford Waters
Masterplan | Trafford

*Cost:* £1bn | *Developer*: Peel | *No. of apartments:* 3,000 

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122336798#post122336798


























​



Planning application has been submitted to Trafford council for 3,000 homes, 80,000sqm of office space and a primary school as well as waterside landscaping, a primary school and 6,700sqm of commercial space. 

Peel will also be funding a new Metrolink line and station on-site. 



> 85282/FUL/15 | Outline planning application for up to 3000 dwellings; 80,000sqm of office floor-space (Use Class B1); 6,700sqm of commercial accommodation (to be used flexibly within Use Classes A1, A2, A3, A4, A5, D1 and D2); hotels (up to an overall total of 300 bedrooms) and a Primary School. Construction of a pedestrian footbridge over Trafford Boulevard; provision of access roads, car parking, public realm and landscaping works and other associated development and supporting infrastructure. Details provided for access, with all other matters reserved. | Trafford Waters Trafford Boulevard/Redclyffe Road/Old Barton Road/Barton Embankment Trafford Park


http://publicaccess.trafford.gov.uk...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=NLVN6TQLHSX00


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*




iwillo said:


> *A few quick pics taken on my phone giving a first look at the Easter Eggs on Core B. I guess all will be revealed as the weekend progresses.*


----------



## WingTips

*"Landmark building set for a makeover in European deal"...*



> "European investors are to refurbish a city centre landmark as the Manchester economy powers ahead"
> 
> Catalyst Capital, the European real estate investment and asset management firm, has won planning consent for a makeover and extension at Arkwright House, Parsonage Gardens.
> 
> The Grade-II listed building will increase in size from 87,000 sq ft to 105,000 sq ft.
> 
> The transformation of Arkwright House follows similar projects by Catalyst in Manchester at Ship Canal House and 26 Cross Street.
> 
> Construction is expected to begin this spring, with completion in 2016.
> 
> Giles Hall, portfolio manager at Catalyst Capital, said: “The brief was for a full and sympathetic refurbishment and improvement of the existing office accommodation to deliver regular-shaped, flexible floorplates.
> 
> “The project will provide a modern air-conditioned office environment within a beautiful historic structure overlooking a garden square.
> 
> “It matches new buildings in terms of performance, but is priced at a lower rent.”
> 
> Chris Cheap of GVA , who is advising on the project, said: “Arkwright House sits in a unique location within Manchester’s office core.
> 
> “The access to amenity is underpinned by direct access to a green open space, creating an unrivalled working environment. The key to unlocking this building’s potential is to provide a large, efficient, flexible floorplate for today’s office occupier and to improve the interior quality of space in order to create state-of-the-art accommodation set against the backdrop of the building’s original features”.
> 
> Designed in a neo-classical style by local architect Harry S Fairhurst, for the English Sewing Cotton Company and completed in 1937, it is a popular business address.
> 
> Catalyst Capital will extend the first- to-sixth floors of Arkwright House, by infilling the three rear light wells, which will be extensively glazed to maximise natural light and deliver a finish that is respectful of this highly-crafted listed building.
> 
> Deloitte Real Estate North West acted as planning consultant for Catalyst.
> 
> GVA and CBRE are joint letting agents.


Full story http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

* 2 St Peter's Square | 54m | 12 fl | Demo...*

Every little Helps...



SteKnight said:


> This afternoon...


----------



## WingTips

*More MediaCityUK...*

Hot on the heals of ITV`s coverage of the Pre Election Interviews...



flange said:


> [


----------



## WingTips

*Salford Quays News...*

Originally posted by flange



> *Missguided to build new Manchester head office and warehouse*
> 
> 24 March 2015
> 
> By Jill Geoghegan
> 
> Young fashion etailer Missguided is to open a new head office and fulfilment centre in Manchester as it teams up with logistics partner Norbert Dentressangle.
> 
> The seven-year deal will see the transport and logistics company manage Missguided’s international orders as the business continues to expand globally, building on its current websites serving the UK, US, France and Australia.
> 
> Missguided will move to a new 45,000 sq ft office in Salford Quays later this year to allow for an increase in staff numbers, although it declined to say how many people it employs. The head office is currently located at Coronet Way in Manchester.
> 
> A new fulfilment facility, totalling one million sq ft, will be constructed near Salford Quays and will be five times the size of the current Missguided warehouse and head office. Work on the building will start in June this year and is expected to finish in April 2016.
> 
> The move will result in a split between the warehouse and office for the first time; however, staff will continue to work across both locations to maintain a “fully integrated operation”.
> 
> Norbert Dentressangle will take over responsibility for the warehouse, including the receipt of goods from Missguided’s suppliers, order picking, marshalling, packing, despatch and returns management.
> 
> Nitin Passi, managing director of Missguided, said: “The past few years have seen significant new resource join the team, and so it comes as no surprise that we have outgrown our current premises. We are glad to be staying close to our present location.”
> http://www.retailgazette.co.uk/artic...onal-expansion
> 
> New head office for Missguided in Salford Quays.


*More on the above...*

*Missguided secures NW shed*




> Online fashion brand Missguided has secured a 268,000 sq ft distribution centre in the North West as it continues its rapid growth trajectory.
> 
> Third-party logistics operator Norbert Dentressangle will service the online retailer’s contract at a Legal & General and Evander-owned site in Trafford Park, Manchester.
> 
> The French company has signed to prelet the Grand Central building, in the Central Park trading estate, and will pay a rent of around £5.75/sq ft when the shed is completed in 2016.
> 
> L&G and developer Evander have planning consent for a 250,000 sq ft unit on the 11.7 acre site, but will submit a new planning application for a larger unit to suit the needs of the tenant.
> 
> Savills, GVA and JLL marketed the site. Norbert Dentressangle was represented by Louch Shatlock


http://www.propertyweek.com


----------



## WingTips

*Hail and Farewell...:goodbye::goodbye: *



>


pics josj-j[/QUOTE]



> *Farewell Cornerhouse, hello HOME*
> 
> Manchester’s much-loved arthouse cinema, gallery and music venue promises to go out with a bang on Saturday before move to new £25m building
> 
> For 30 years it has been the bedrock of Manchester’s cultural life, serving as a meeting point and drinking hole for the city’s independent minds, as well as an arthouse cinema and gallery.
> 
> *But on Saturday the much-loved Cornerhouse will close its doors for good as the whole enterprise moves up the road and into HOME, a £25m, multi-disciplinary arts centre billed as the largest in England outside London.
> *
> *Determined to go out with a bang, the directors have organised a music event and art performance to bid the building farewell, featuring a troupe of drag queens, a gang of female bikers, a team of synchronised swimmers marooned on dry land, as well as group of disabled people on mobility scooters.*
> 
> The latter are taking part in The Storming, a mass participation artwork by Panamanian artist Humberto Vélez, which kicks off the wake at 4pm. It takes inspiration from Storming the Winter Palace, an incredible “mass spectacle” featuring 10,000 people staged in 1920 Soviet Russia to mark the anniversary of the 1917 communist revolution.
> 
> At 9pm part two will get underway with a musical and theatrical extravaganza curated by DJ and arts producer Greg Thorpe.


Full story...http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...cornerhouse-home-manchester-arts-house-cinema


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

That cavalcade of absurd acts basically sums up the whole thing in one. I saw a penny farthing propped up outside the bookstore once. freaking hipster central that area.


----------



## WingTips

*"Gary Neville and Make give it another go"...*



> Footballer who hired and fired Tellytubby architect picks it for £140m commercial job
> 
> Former premiership footballer Gary Neville has appointed Make to design his biggest property development yet in the centre of Manchester.
> 
> The £140 million Jackson’s Row project will see several historic buildings demolished to make way for the blocks of flats which Neville said he hoped would “entice families back into the city”.
> 
> Neville famously hired and then fired Make as designer of his country home near Bolton in 2007.
> 
> But making it clear that bygones are bygones, he told the Manchester Evening News: “Make Architects are a significant architect company globally, not just in the UK, and have designed iconic buildings in England. We want people to think ‘wow’. We are always trying to build something that is different and hasn’t been built or done before.”
> 
> Make’s design for a flower-shaped eco house for Manchester United captain Gary Neville
> 
> He originally appointed the practice to design the north-west’s first zero-carbon dwelling. The partly subterranean house, likened to the Tellytubbies’ TV home, won planning in 2011 but Neville abandoned the plans and hired German practice Architekturburo Lowe a year later.
> 
> The Jackson’s Row project will mix residential with a hotel and some retail. It will also include new open spaces to attract pedestrians into the development. Neville, who is also a coach for the England national football team, said he hoped it would turn the 0.6ha area between Spinningfields, Deansgate and Albert Square into a “destination”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design includes cut-out corners to create “gardens in the sky” as well as a roof terrace.
> 
> 
> 
> “There’s no excuse for any building that’s built in Manchester not to have a roof terrace now,” he said. “We’ve got to get those M&E designers working a lot harder to move the plant somewhere else.”
> 
> Manchester’s post-war Reform Synagogue, the former Bootle Street police station – which has been bought by the council in a step that removes the last barrier to development – and a historic pub are all scheduled for demolition to make way for the flats. Neville said he was working with English Heritage.
> 
> The Sky Sports pundit is also behind a number of other developments in the city, including Hotel Football at Old Trafford and a project to convert the old Stock Exchange into a business hub, which won planning last month. Both of these schemes are by AEW Architects.
Click to expand...

http://www.bdonline.co.uk


Originally posted by flange.


----------



## WingTips

* The Cotton Building | Spinningfields | 38m | 9 fl | U/C...*

*And upwards she still goes...*



DARAS said:


> Today


----------



## WingTips

* Hotel Gotham Manchester Opens 7th April Fabulous...*



> Hotel Gotham: Exclusive first look inside Manchester's newest five star hotel
> 
> The luxurious Hotel Gotham will open its doors next month, we've had a sneak preview inside the five star's 1930s-style interiors on King Street
> 
> 
> Manchester's newest five star hotel is preparing to open - and we’ve had an exclusive sneak preview of the seriously luxurious and nostalgic interiors of Hotel Gotham on King Street.
> 
> Owners of the venue have painstakingly restored and transformed the imposing former bank building ready to open to the public on April 7 as Hotel Gotham.
> 
> It will be exactly 80 years since the building first started life as a bank at the top of King Street, and they hope they have now created
> 
> 
> 
> “Europe’s sexiest hotel.”
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel’s design is inspired by the Art Deco heritage of the building, and set out over seven floors, including the Honey restaurant which will be open to the public on the sixth floor, and a swanky private members bar, Club Brass, on the top floor with stunning views across the city.
> 
> Designers have made plenty of playful nods to that banking past - in the bedrooms with gold ingot toiletry displays and moneybag-style laundry bags, in the restaurant with typewriters on the wall, and in the bar with briefcases for lightfittings.
> 
> Lead-designer, Oliver Redfern of Squid-Inc said: “We wanted to pay tribute to a major building designed by ‘one of the greatest British architects’, Edwin Lutyens whilst injecting a distinct fresh personality. I’m sure the guests will have as much fun at Hotel Gotham as we have had in creating it”.
> 
> Guests will be welcomed into the building by Bell Boys who will man the 24-hour entrance hall, before you are whisked up to the main reception on the sixth floor.
> 
> Only guests with a reservation at the hotel, restaurant or bar will be allowed inside, as part of the hotel’s ethos is to provide a discrete and private experience for all of its clients, which is set to be a hit with both the city’s resident and visiting VIP and celebrity crowds.
> 
> There are 60 bedrooms in the hotel, all individually designed, with opening prices to start from £150, up to £1,000 a night for the plush Gotham Suites and “Inner Sanctum Suites” at the core of the hotel.
Click to expand...

Full story...http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ews/hotel-gotham-exclusive-first-look-8925727


----------



## WingTips

* No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*

Demolition of the site continues at pace...



jrb said:


> Taken Sunday.


----------



## WingTips

* 2 St Peter's Square | 54m | 12 fl | Demo...*

*Manchester`s Preparation for World Class Redevelopment Continues...*



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday.
> 
> A day of rest from demolition.


----------



## WingTips

* The Manchester Skyline is Changing....*



jrb said:


> 21 storey No1 Greengate already making an impact, with 31 storey Greengate to follow. And 19 storey No1 Spinningfields will have a huge presence on the skyline looking from Beetham tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully with Axis?(28 stories) and Whitworth Street(37 stories), alongside Cambridge Street, there will be a really nice cluster of towers in the coming years.


----------



## WingTips

*CitySuites | Chapel St | Greengate | 54m | 17 fl | Prep...*

Meanwhile in another part of town...



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday. Not much change from the previous pictures TBH. Might as well post them anyway. :nuts:


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*

More on this huge project....



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday.
> 
> Second core is now up to the 3rd floor.


----------



## WingTips

*First Street Not Long To Go Now...*



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday.
> 
> First Street, ground level. Pictures from Beetham Tower to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A splash of colour.





jrb said:


> Taken from the 22nd floor of Beetham Tower through some murky windows.(clean them for God's sake!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Street cluster.


----------



## WingTips

Now we move to just behind Victoria Station to another new Huge Development

*One Greengate | 88m | 21 & 31 fl | U/C...*



jrb said:


> These pictures should open the love, hate, debate again.


----------



## WingTips

*Gotham Hotel Something Very Special...*



jrb said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...am-Manchester_Greater_Manchester_England.html


----------



## VDB

^^

More pictures of Hotel Gotham:


----------



## VDB

Oxford Square Phase 1
Masterplan | Midtown

*Residential:* 437,000sqft | *Office:* 400,000sqft | *Developer*: Bruntwood

*Current Status*: Pre-Planning/Vision

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​


A planning application will be submitted for Phase One in July:



> Subject to planning permission being secured, it is intended to deliver the first phase in full by 2018. Subject to the Executive’s endorsement, the following programme has been identified;-
> *i) Submission of a detailed planning application for phase one in July 2015*
> ii) Total site remediation July 2015 – December 2015
> iii) Main utilities diversions August 2015 – November 2015
> iv) Main works commence on site January/June 2016


This phase will deliver over 800,000sqft of space, nearly 36% of the masterplan as a whole. It will also be home to the *Sir Henry Royce Institute,* which is a government-funded research, laboratory, teaching and office space project - the Crick Institute's "little sibling".



> It is currently envisaged that the first phase of delivery would include:
> i) The Sir Henry Royce Institute (400,000 sq ft of leading research, laboratory, teaching and office space),
> ii) 437,000 sq ft of residential and serviced apartment accommodation
> iii) The public square at the heart of the masterplan area (28,115 sq ft in total), plus a significant portion of the second public square to the south of Brancaster Road
> iv) The major new east-west pedestrian route through the masterplan area, connecting Oxford Road to Upper Brook Street, and separately, two routes connecting the new public square to Oxford Road
> v) Two key north-south connections between Charles Street and the east-west link route through the entire site
> 
> The first phase would therefore deliver 36% of the masterplan area total (1.7
> hectares).


----------



## VDB

Holiday Inn Aytoun St
Hotel | Piccadilly, Midtown

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of rooms:* 330 | *Operator*: Holiday Inn

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462518&page=5










Pictures by Paul62:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love lutyens.


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Phase one under construction 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8








​





New renders have been released of this development. Site clearance has begun for preparation of the first phase (i.e. one of the towers, containing 250 apartments), which will start construction soon.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

thats more like it! that last picture is mad, beatiful and never thought id say that for salford! so many unused/misused sites as well so big potential!


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Tower two is launched for sale next week in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope those rich Cockneys buy into the Devo-Manc reality and get the 2nd tower onsite ASAP.


..


----------



## WingTips

*More Vimto...*

Vimto Gardens | Chapel Street | 6 floors 

More On this development as it nears completion...



GShutty said:


> Very impressed!
> 
> Quality restoration & retention:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice white stone relief:
> 
> 
> 
> Townhouses:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat detail, to what could easily have been left as plain, black mesh fencing:


----------



## pjm0512

^^^ I really love the orange M5000 tram in the second to last picture! :nuts:

This is a cracking development for the Quays. I think that the style of these 4 towers really suits Salford and Manchester - just look at the Beetham, Axis etc.


----------



## VDB

Etihad Stadium Expansion
Stadium | East Manchester

*No. of Seats:* 48,000 | *Developer:* Manchester City FC

*Current Status:* Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122055267#post122055267









Pictures by jrb:


----------



## WingTips

*St Peter's Square Regeneration | U/C...*

*More of the Old 2 St Peters Square bites the dust....*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> I think these go in here, let me know if otherwise. I noticed that some of the demolition was now visible.


----------



## VDB

Manchester Victoria Station
Rail station | Victoria, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Nearing Completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120709341#post120709341
​

Pictures by jrb:


----------



## VDB

Salford University Peel Park Campus
Student Accommodation | Salford

*Floors:* 5x5fl, 9flx7 &7flx1 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,367 | *Developer*: Salford University

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770



















Grey-sky pictures by iheartthenew showing progress at Salford University's new 1000-bedroom Peel Park campus


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | Midtown

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Site Demolition ongoing

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



















Photos by Matthew Darymple showing demolition of existing structures in St Peter's Square to make way for 2 St Peter's Square, which will be a similar size to the new office block to the right in the first photo (1 St Peter's Square).


----------



## WingTips

*"Street party to launch £25m Manchester arts hub"...Home*



> *A new £25m arts centre will open in Manchester next month with a funfair-themed street party event hosted by film director Danny Boyle*.
> 
> Called Home, the city centre cultural hub will include theatres, galleries, cinema screens, a bar and a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans have been announced for an official launch party over the Bank Holiday weekend of 21-25 May.
> 
> 
> 
> It will feature film screenings, chatshow-style discussions, live musical performances and storytelling.
> 
> On 21 May, Burnley-born Trainspotting director and Home patron Mr Boyle will host an evening culminating in a pyrotechnics display that will ring the centre, created by the merger of Cornerhouse and the Library Theatre.
> 'Informal and friendly'
> 
> Films, plays and music featured during the celebration will also have a Mancunian theme, organisers said.
> 
> Home's chief executive Dave Moutrey said: "We want everyone to feel welcome in our new Home, and that's what this weekend is all about.
> 
> "In addition to the bold international contemporary art, theatre and film for which we're known, the launch will see a whole host of activities for all the family take over our new spaces and the surrounding streets.
> 
> "It'll be five-day celebration that's fun, informal and friendly."
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

*MOAF: "Greater Manchester set for record year"...*



> According to figures from Manchester Office Agents Forum, 317,000 sq ft of office take-up was recorded in the city centre in the first quarter of 2015, alongside 214,000 sq ft in Salford Quays which exceeded the entirety of 2014 by 40%.
> 
> *Peel's 120,000 sq ft pre-let deal with BUPA dominated Salford's figures, with work due to start on the development of a new-build office in 2016.
> *
> Notable deals in the city centre included EY which pre-committed to 41,628 sq ft at Mosley Street Ventures' 2 St Peter's Square, followed by PwC which agreed a 49,406 sq ft lease in Allied London's 1 Spinningfields. These buildings will be ready for occupation by mid-2017.
> 
> *In the largest acquisition of an existing building, Rental Cars took 37,845 sq ft at the recently refurbished 35 Fountain Street.
> *
> There was 108,000 sq ft transacted in the first quarter in South Manchester. According to MOAF, there are a raft of large deals in the pipeline and the market is expected to continue with a strong performance. The 20,000 sq ft Colony is currently under construction, and is the first speculative development in South Manchester for many years, with others expected to follow.
> 
> Warrington achieved a take-up of 42,405 sq ft, with a large number of requirements expected to be met in the second quarter of the year.
> 
> Andrew Gardiner, director at TSG Property Consultants and spokesman for MOAF, said: "With the continued strong market, a reflection of the improving economic conditions, it is likely that we will see further pre let developments, and a possible return to speculative developments out of town. The balance of the market is clearly moving away from occupiers, and towards developers and landlords."


Full story....http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## Bligh

That Gotham Hotel looks beautiful. I want to go there..


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> That Gotham Hotel looks beautiful. I want to go there..


Come up and stay for a weekend Bligh!

I too would love to stay there - although there's a hotel opening nearby with a rooftop swimming pool, so I'd love to stay there too :lol:


----------



## VDB

New render released for 2 St Peter's Square


----------



## WingTips

*Another First for First...*








[/QUOTE]

"Gazprom signs at First Street" 



> Global energy company Gazprom Energy is understood to have signed a pre-let for around 40,000 sq ft within a 157,000 sq ft building at Ask Development's First Street site in Manchester.
> 
> Gazprom has agreed to take the fifth and six floors of the block, with a source close to the deal confirming that the company also has an option to take a further 11,500 sq ft.
> 
> The space has been taken on a 15-year lease.
> 
> The total building will offer 157,000 sq ft of offices over six upper floors with a further 14,000 sq ft of ground floor retail and leisure space.
> 
> Construction on the site next to Number One First Street is expected to commence in October 2015 with completion in March 2017.
> 
> Gazprom is an energy company which focuses on the extraction of natural gas. The firm currently occupies 18,000 sq ft within BlackRock's Bauhaus office in Quay Street, Manchester.
> 
> The Gazprom deal is the latest in a series of large office lettings in Manchester, with UK Visas & Immigration understood to have signed for 50,000 sq ft within the Carlyle Group's 400,000 sq ft Soapworks scheme in Salford Quays last week.


Full story http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## Londonese

Some of these are depressingly dull.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

You've got to consider them in context. Yes, on the face of it they are white pillared boxes. Barely worth mentioning in pretty much any other city. Dime a dozen, etc etc.

But Manchester is a very, how shall we say? Monolithic city. It doesn't have a lot of highrise buildings, or even large ones of any height. But the office blocks it does have sit in the landscape like boulders. They tower over a scattershot of smaller, more historical plots that are usually lowrise and low impact.

2SPS sitting next to 1SPS, which is going to be right next to Landmark, they're all pretty much reflections of the Central Library, and modern updates of the Town Hall itself, just across the square. They aren't huge by international standards, but in Manchester's historic core, they are incredibly imposing. They _loom _in a way not many buildings can.

You've got to look to cities like Brisbane or Cape Town as comparisons. In that respect, these buildings are some of the most well-fitting in the world. They're a perfect nod to Manchester's industrial past, and evoke all the neoclassical bullshit that modern cities seem almost contractually obliged to build.

Manchester has a lot of big imposing blocks. Even the skyscrapers are Chicago-esque cereal boxes.


----------



## WingTips

*101 Embankment | Greengate | 11 fl | U/C...*

*And still further down we go...*



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday.
> 
> Even the magic of Photoshop and my clone stamping couldn't quite stitch the two separately angeled pictures together seamlessly. Ignore the bottom left bit. :lol:
> 
> It's good to see the arches are being retained in some shape or form.


----------



## VDB

*£235m Sir Henry Royce Institute For Former-BBC Site*
Confidential: http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/news/235m-sir-henry-royce-institute-for-former-bbc-site​


> BRUNTWOOD's revised masterplan for the ten-acre former-BBC site on Oxford Road will go before the Council executive committee today (Tuesday 14 April).
> 
> Works are expected to begin by 2016, with a detailed planning application put before the Council in July 2015.
> 
> The new masterplan - which will be developed alongside Bruntwood landholdings on Mancunian Way and Council landholdings around the roundabout on Upper Brook Street - includes two 'distinct development zones' comprising of:
> 
> *- The proposed 400,000 sq ft £235m Sir Henry Royce Institute for materials research and innovation (announced by Chancellor George Osborne in December 2014)
> 
> - 1.2m sq ft of offices and research space
> 
> - 1000 space multi-storey car park
> 
> - six new residential blocks offering 650 new apartments and serviced-apartment suites
> 
> - 100,000 sq ft of retail/leisure/food & drink space
> 
> - two new public squares including one 28,115 sq ft at the heart of the masterplan
> 
> - redevelopment of Bruntwood's exisiting Manchester Technology Centre *
> 
> It is estimated that the development could create between 9,500 to 11,800 new jobs for Oxford Road's Corridor (which has already seen £335m of funding committed to research into the commercial development of graphene and other advanced materials), contributing towards the Vision for The Corridor's aim to increase GVA by £1.9bn and create 22,000 jobs by 2020.
> 
> The report put to the executive committee states: "The redevelopment of the former BBC site is a key opportunity to renew and expand a major area of the city centre, in response to the city’s growth agenda, and could become one of the most significant opportunities for jobs and investment in the region for many years."


----------



## VDB

New Union Street
Apartments | New Islington, Midtown

*Floors:* 1x8fl, 1x9fl, 1x10fl | *Number of Apartments:* 302 | *Architect*: RTKL

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123212996#post123212996








​


Planning application launched for the first phase of the "Manchester Life" project, which will see 6,000 new homes built across the East side of of the city centre.

Have to say it's very disappointing architecturally.


----------



## VDB

Wilburn St
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3



















Crane going up - pictures by KingMedicine:


----------



## WingTips

*"Hilton Garden Inn to check into Emirates Old Trafford"*



> Hilton Garden Inn was today revealed as the brand for Lancashire County Cricket Club’s new £15m hotel
> 
> 
> The venue is set to open in early 2017, with work set to start later this year.
> 
> Lancs is replacing its existing Old Trafford Lodge hotel, which has been operating for 16 years.
> 
> It has been working to raise the cash for the new 150 bedroom venue, including through the first ever cricket mini bond, which secured £3m towards the project.
> 
> The club then won a £5m cash injection from the Greater Manchester Combined Authority and a £4m loan from Trafford council, which was approved last month.
> 
> Patrick Fitzgibbon, senior vice president, development, Europe & Africa, Hilton Worldwide, said: “Our presence at top UK sporting venues is growing, and Hilton Garden Inn Emirates Old Trafford will be another impressive addition to our portfolio, joining Hilton Wembley, Hilton at St George’s Park, DoubleTree by Hilton Milton Keynes, and Hilton at the Ageas Bowl, which is due to open this year.
> 
> “The hotel will play an important role in enhancing the growing mixed-use offer at Emirates Old Trafford, which has established itself as a thriving business and leisure hub.”
> 
> Lancashire chairman Michael Cairns said: “We are delighted to be working with Hilton Worldwide in this franchise agreement.
> 
> “The Old Trafford Lodge is now 16 years old and has been a great asset to Lancashire County Cricket Club. However, due to the growth in our conference and events business at Emirates Old Trafford the time has now come to capitalise on the value and suitability of our location and to construct a high quality branded 150-room hotel which will complement our stunning venue.
> 
> “This is another example of a global, world class brand partnering with Lancashire County Cricket Club following our naming rights agreement with Emirates - and we look forward to a hugely successful future together.”
> 
> Adrian Kurre, global head, Hilton Garden Inn, said: “Hilton Garden Inn is now present in more than 600 locations globally, and we are looking forward to bringing our upscale yet affordable brand to Emirates Old Trafford.
> 
> "The surrounding area benefits from robust demand for quality hotel accommodation, and Hilton Garden Inn Emirates Old Trafford will offer a new standard for guests visiting the LCCC and its many nearby attractions.”
> 
> Each Hilton Garden Inn offers guests complimentary Wi-Fi, a 24 hour business centre, and a range of dining options.
> 
> Hilton Garden Inn Emirates Old Trafford will include a restaurant, bar and The Pavilion Pantry, which will serve snacks throughout the day.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk



Chogmook said:


>


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | City

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​

Pictures by iwillo showing a precast stairwell being lifted into the core this evening:


----------



## WingTips

*And On A Beautiful Sunny Day In St Peters Sq...*

More of number 2 SPQ



SteKnight said:


> Century House is down to basement level now...





pjm0512 said:


> Yep, lots of scaffolding came down last night:


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


Picture by pjm of One Greengate rising behind Victoria station:


----------



## WingTips

Some excellent coverage of projects coming through at the moment VDB


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> Some excellent coverage of projects coming through at the moment VDB


You too WingTips.


----------



## WingTips

* Lowry Wharf | Derwent St | Ordsall | 9 & 11 floors...*

*A development not given that much coverage on this particular thread however..*.



Manc Central said:


> Another Renaker build completed...
> 
> Block A from Ordsall Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap between blocks A and B with block D in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block B side profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car Park for A and B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car Park for C and D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkway down the side of block C leading to steps down to the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks C and D from the KFC car park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the river tow-path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directly beneath block C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the view from across the river in the Vie building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I quite like it, nothing spectacular by any means, but it adds a a lot of density along the Ordsall river front - and it certainly beats the run-down 1 storey industrial units that were there before. With this, Wilburn basin, 1 Water Street and the proposals for the plot next to The Mill on the other side of this development, this area is really expanding rapidly.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Redbrick always looks cheap to me.

The grey slate building on the waterfront looks a million times more impressive, just by its colour alone.


----------



## JamieUK

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Redbrick always looks cheap to me.
> 
> The grey slate building on the waterfront looks a million times more impressive, just by its colour alone.


I prefer the gray building too.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

VDB said:


> X1 MediaCity
> Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford
> 
> *Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1
> 
> *Current Status*: Phase one under construction
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New renders have been released of this development. Site clearance has begun for preparation of the first phase (i.e. one of the towers, containing 250 apartments), which will start construction soon.


Has anything started here yet? Even just boarded up areas? I like to get before photos to cover things properly as things progress.


----------



## flange

> *£70m Altair scheme a step closer to reality as Council and developers sign agreement*
> 
> April 15, 2015
> 
> by David Prior
> 
> The proposed £70m redevelopment of four and a half acres of Altrincham town centre took a significant step forward today.
> 
> Trafford Council and developers Nikal signed a development agreement for the much-anticipated – and much-delayed – Altair scheme.
> 
> The result, according to the Council, is that the mixed-use development – to include a new spa-type leisure centre, 15 leisure outlets including restaurants and bars, offices, 150 apartments and a new car park – will “start to move at pace”.
> 
> Nikal is said to be in talks with planners to secure the necessary permissions to start work on site “later this year or early next year”.
> 
> That’s several years since Nikal was first given the go-ahead for the scheme back in 2008 – and around a year since Nikal boss Nick Payne told us that construction would be starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How the Altair development would look at night_
> 
> Today’s announcement does however reaffirm the Council’s commitment to a scheme that had gone quiet in recent months.
> 
> The council says Altair “will complement the wider investment already taking place in the town” and would be “a massive boost for the regeneration and future prosperity of the town”.
> 
> Helen Jones, deputy chief executive at Trafford Council, said: “This is fantastic news and is something that really does give a huge boost to residents, business and visitors to Altrincham town centre. To have such a high quality addition to the already established developments will further improve the opportunities the town centre offers for shoppers and visitors from near and far.
> 
> “The transformation which is taking place in Altrincham right in front of our eyes is so exciting and is destined to secure Altrincham’s future prosperity and its place as one of the region’s top town centres.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A map of the Altair site_
> 
> Going on the original timetable set out to us by Nikal last year, the Altair scheme could be completed by 2018.
> 
> Nick Payne of Nikal said: “Our vision for Altair can now be delivered. Our first phase will bring forward a dramatic new building of apartments and a new entrance to the Ice Rink opposite Tesco on Moss Lane. We are aiming to have detailed planning consent before the end of this year. The completion of the interchange this year has been a critical ingredient to our overall plans.”
> 
> Payne explained last year what the Altair scheme would in reality look like.
> 
> He said: “In essence there’s a single avenue, a boulevard which is L-shaped, and what we’re doing is pulling people from Hale and the Tesco area and then they’ll walk down a lovely, beautiful piece of public realm, past a series of restaurants, bars and eateries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How the Altair development would look by day_
> 
> “Then it will lead up into a semi-sheltered space where you can buy your train tickets and your tram tickets, and then you walk into the new bridge that links directly into the platform.”
> 
> He added: “It’s not going to be high, it’s not going to be glass, it’s going to have some sympathy and homage to the buildings and style we have in Altrincham.
> 
> “But what we’re going to do is have regular shop spaces that are 3,500-4,000 sq ft and designed specifically for a restaurant, bar or coffee-type offering. At the moment you have to knock through two or three buildings to get that space.
> 
> “Operators are looking for that kind of size of space. They can provide their own internal environment but you have to provide the space as a starting point otherwise they’re just not going to come. You can’t generate enough income by squeezing into 1,500 sq ft instead of 3,500.”


http://altrincham.today/2015/04/15/...ity-as-council-and-developers-sign-agreement/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Anyone know what is going on here? I know some uni departments are moving, something graphene related, and the crane is for something to do with the lifts, but I couldnt get an answer about the asteroid struck externals and whether they were getting re-done.


----------



## VDB

MatthewDalrymple said:


> Has anything started here yet? Even just boarded up areas? I like to get before photos to cover things properly as things progress.


Vegetation clearance and that's about it I think so far


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

VDB said:


> Vegetation clearance and that's about it I think so far


Then I may brave a tram ride there, even though it has to go through the horror that is Cornbrook.


----------



## VDB

MatthewDalrymple said:


> Then I may brave a tram ride there, even though it has to go through the horror that is Cornbrook.


It's probably not worth the tram ride just yet, maybe in a few weeks?


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

VDB said:


> It's probably not worth the tram ride just yet, maybe in a few weeks?


Oh I like vegetation clearnance, the very beginning of things. Plus it gives me something to do. 

For example ( btw that tram was a tester, didn't start running until about a year later) - 

 by


----------



## VDB

Premier Inn MediaCity
Hotel & Offices | MediaCity, Salford

*Floors:* 12 | *No. of hotel rooms:* 112 | *Developer*: Peel, Premier Inn

*Current Status*: Under construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744576​

Construction has started on the new Premier Inn at MediaCity, Salford:


----------



## WingTips

There`s a large hole boring drill there at the moment ^^^^^^


----------



## WingTips

*Wilburn St Basin | 21/13/10/8 fl | App...*



jrb said:


> Renaker Twitter account.





AnIco said:


> Today,
> 
> DSC_0239 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0245 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0244 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0249 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0248 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

Wilburn St
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3





























Wilburn St construction update by thecityofgold today. Piling has started, the crane is up and this project will start rising pretty quickly I imagine.


----------



## WingTips

*First Street...a Different Perspective...*




manc said:


> Not a great pic but the car park wall has just started lighting up and scrolling through different colours





manc said:


> And a couple of slightly clearer ones





urbnist said:


> And a reminder of what that car park looks like during the day:


----------



## WingTips

*New Victoria, Manchester...*

*Project Description*



> Victoria Station is currently being transformed through a £43m refurbishment programme which will be largely completed by summer 2015.


 The New Victoria site will then become available to Muse for development.

Concept proposals demonstrate the potential to accommodate 500,000 sq ft net of commercial office space in two or three buildings, with large floorplates in excess of 20,000 sq ft and car parking beneath, or three residential buildings of 12, 16 and 19 storeys providing 597 apartments and 255 car parking spaces.

*A detailed planning application will be worked up soon.*



> Victoria Station is being transformed into a station for the 21st Century


through a £30 million refurbishment programme including a new roof. The station is to increase in capacity and benefit from the Northern Hub project which will see electrification of the line between Liverpool and Leeds and a doubling of the number of trains running between the two cities via Victoria. The Ordsall Chord will also directly connect Victoria to Manchester Piccadilly which will allow direct access to London and convenient connections between Manchester’s two main railway stations.



> 35,000 passengers and commuters currently use Victoria Station every day and this is expected to rise to 55,000 passengers by 2018.


Full story...http://www.musedevelopments.com/case-study/new-victoria-manchester?destination=commercial


----------



## WingTips

*One Greengate | 88m | 21 & 31 fl | U/C...*

Quick update...



AnIco said:


> Today, 22-04-15
> 
> The other element is starting to rise now...
> DSC_0228 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr





iamtheSTIG said:


> Looks like the 'low rise section' next to the tallest tower is beginning to rise! :banana:
> 
> This should then have an immediate effect on the construction of the tower as this block is also part of it:


----------



## VDB

Not exactly big news as such, but pretty news. The mythical purple trees have been installed at St Peter's Square - we never knew it was possible:

They are of course purple now because it's Spring and they're blossoming - however apparently it's a type of tree (I don't know much about plants) which blossoms continuously throughout the year.


----------



## VDB

New Victoria
Apartments, Offices | Midtown

*Floors:* 12-19 | *Number of Apartments:* 597 | *Office*: 500,000sqft

*Current Status*: Vision, Masterplan

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123455450#post123455450​

Indicative renders and information emerging from Muse involving the development of a spare parcel of land next to Victoria Station.



> Project Description
> 
> Victoria Station is currently being transformed through a £43m refurbishment programme which will be largely completed by summer 2015. The New Victoria site will then become available to Muse for development.
> 
> 
> Concept proposals demonstrate the potential to accommodate 500,000 sq ft net of commercial office space in two or three buildings, with large floorplates in excess of 20,000 sq ft and car parking beneath, or three residential buildings of 12, 16 and 19 storeys providing 597 apartments and 255 car parking spaces.
> 
> http://www.musedevelopments.com/case-study/new-victoria-manchester?destination=commercial




Massing:


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


----------



## WingTips

*"A 'Light' that will never go out"...*



> AN integral part of Manchester’s art scene, the iconic Northern Quarter Light Tower, has undergone a series of renovations to restore it to its former glory and ensure it will remain a part of the city’s vista for years to come.
> 
> CityCo, Manchester’s city centre management company, has teamed up with NCP, which leases the Church Street car park the Light Tower sits atop, and Manchester City Council, to ensure some much needed renovations were undertaken to British lighting artist Peter Freeman’s installation ‘toy boy’.
> 
> These included the replacing of a number of the original neon light tubes with new eco-friendly, energy efficient LED Lighting.
> 
> This piece of art, which was commissioned by one of the Northern Quarter’s trailblazers, Liam Curtin, was funded by The Arts Council and first switched on at the Northern Quarter Street Festival in 1999.
> 
> Made of animated light tubes, the installation consists of 76 florescent multi-coloured lights, stands 12 metres high and is positioned on the red tower of the car park.
> 
> The Light Tower was switched back on in 2010 after sitting in darkness for nearly five years but in recent times, the installation had fallen into disrepair and without an agreed programme of works, would have needed to be removed permanently.
> 
> Working with CityCo and Manchester City Council, NCP undertook a series of renovations, with the installation in scaffolding for six months. Work on the project is now complete and will see this iconic landscape lighting up the Northern Quarter once again.
> 
> Tommy Wolstencroft, project manager for CityCo, said; “This much-loved piece of art has well and truly become part of the Northern Quarter landscape, it wouldn’t be the same without it.
> 
> “The work undertaken to keep the Light Tower was significant and did require some changes to the original lighting. CityCo liaised with Peter Freeman to ensure he was happy with the required renovations and he was in full support of the work NCP carried out.
> 
> "We’re delighted with the result and it’s great to see the Tower lighting up our skies once again.”
> 
> Sean Fenney, senior business manager for NCP said: “We’re really proud that we’ve arrived at the day when the light tower can get switched back on.
> 
> "NCP has been renovating the light tower as it is really important for us to support all aspects of the community that we work in. It’s an iconic feature for the city of Manchester, and NCP is delighted to have ensured that it will light up the area for many years to come.”
> 
> Peter Freeman, designer of the Light Tower, said; “The Northern Quarter Light Tower was one of my first public art commissions and has always been a very special sculpture for me. It was created in collaboration with Michael Trainor and the Art Department.
> 
> “The original concept for the light tower was a beacon of optimism reflecting the creative life and regeneration of the Northern Quarter. It's wonderful that the spirit has been rekindled and the light tower is spreading its magic again.


” 

www.thebusinessdesk.com

originally posted by jrb



jrb said:


> NQ light tower fixed. And will stay fixed.
> 
> Cityco


----------



## VDB

Bupa Headquarters
Offices | Harbour City, Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *Office Space:* 145,000sqft | *Architect*: Chapman Taylor | *Developer:* Peel 

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309#post121897309​


Planning application has been submitted for this:



> 15/66274/FUL | Erection of six-storey office building and associated access, servicing, car parking, landscaping and other supporting infrastructure. | The Regent Site The Quays Salford


With a few supporting renders:


----------



## VDB

Wrong thread


----------



## WingTips

*Angel Gardens | NOMA | 106m | 33 fl | App...*


> Apache takes flight with £1bn regional PRS platform
> 
> 14 May 2015 | By Richard Williams Propertyweek
> 
> PrintEmail More Sharing ServicesShare Comment Save Related images
> Japan quake data Middle Eastern investor Apache Capital Partners has formed a £1bn joint venture with Moda Living to establish the UK’s first regional
> private rented sector (PRS) platform.
> 
> 
> Moda Living’s Angel Gardens scheme
> 
> In a huge fillip for regional PRS investment, Apache and Moda have joined forces to create a partnership that will initially develop five schemes totalling 5,000 units, with further sites to be rolled out in the future.
> 
> *To kick off the joint venture, Bahrain-based Apache has struck a deal with Moda to fund its first scheme in Manchester for £130m. The deal for the 458-unit Angel Gardens development has been agreed at a yield of 5%.
> 
> The joint venture, which is in the process of going through legal teams and is expected to be signed off in the coming weeks, will also develop further schemes in Birmingham, Liverpool and the South East.*
> 
> Moda, a joint venture between Caddick Developments and Generate Land, will retain an equity stake in the partnership that will be built up as it takes profits from the schemes and translates them into investment.
> 
> Two further Moda PRS schemes, both in Leeds and totalling 1,900 units, could be rolled into the platform as and when planning permission is achieved.
> 
> Apache, which is backed by high-net-worth sovereign wealth money from the Middle East, will work with Moda to plan, develop and operate the schemes in the platform.
> 
> The partnership will largely focus on the regions but London and South East sites are also under review. An exit is expected at some point in the form of a real estate investment trust or an IPO.
> 
> *The Angel Gardens deal would be one of the most significant in the fledgling Manchester PRS scene, where several other schemes are also attracting the interests of investors.
> 
> Moda first sought a buyer for the scheme - which has planning in place for a 36-storey tower - in March and attracted interest from a long list of investors.*
> 
> Moda’s PRS model targets higher-end renters and its schemes include facilities such as sports courts, barbecues, meeting rooms, communal gardens, coffee lounges, gyms and cinema rooms.
> 
> A one-bed apartment at Angel Gardens is set to attract rents of £1,000 a month, while a two-bed will hit £1,400.
> 
> Included in the Apache-Moda joint venture is the 40-storey PRS tower at Peel Group’s Liverpool Waters, which is under development and will total 325 units.
> 
> Moda is also under offer on a site in Birmingham, which will fall into the joint venture, as well as one in the South East and a further site in another region.
> 
> Moda’s two sites in Leeds - City One and Quarry Hill - are in the planning process for 1,200 units and 700 units respectively and may be rolled into the partnership at a later date.
> 
> CBRE advised Moda Living. All parties declined to comment.


Originally posted by jrb


----------



## VDB

Manchester Victoria Station
Rail station | Victoria, City

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Nearing Completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120709341#post120709341
​

Pictures by TonyH1.

The transformation is almost complete, here's Tony's pic from 2009:













... From the exact same place in 2015:
























Starbucks have almost finished fitting out their new cafe in the station. Picture by Network Rail.













Picture by Phreud:


----------



## .Adam

Looks fantastic! Great updates as always. Will be in Manchester for the HOME launch this week - am looking forward to seeing all these great developments.


----------



## Tellvis

Dynamic stuff for Manchester for sure, fantastic. I expect to see Manchester move up the rankings of global cities soon, should be at least Beta+ category, maybe even an Alpha rating? how do they judge criteria?


----------



## VDB

Tellvis said:


> Dynamic stuff for Manchester for sure, fantastic. I expect to see Manchester move up the rankings of global cities soon, should be at least Beta+ category, maybe even an Alpha rating? how do they judge criteria?


We're a Beta city already, up from a Gamma- 15 years ago 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city

According to the above link, the characteristics of a world city: 



> Although what constitutes a world city is still subject to debate, standard characteristics of world cities are:
> 
> A variety of international financial services, notably in finance, insurance, real estate, banking, accountancy, and marketing
> Headquarters of several multinational corporations
> The existence of financial headquarters, a stock exchange and major financial institutions
> Domination of the trade and economy of a large surrounding area
> Major manufacturing centres with port and container facilities
> Considerable decision-making power on a daily basis and at a global level
> Centres of new ideas and innovation in business, economics, culture and politics
> Centres of media and communications for global networks
> Dominance of the national region with great international significance
> High percentage of residents employed in the services sector and information sector
> High-quality educational institutions, including renowned universities, international student attendance and research facilities
> Multi-functional infrastructure offering some of the best legal, medical and entertainment facilities in the country


----------



## WingTips

*No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*

*At last demo has seriously started*



Lee F said:


> Can literally see through the innards of the building to Quay Street from this angle.. Quay Street elevation glazing still intact for now.


And then couple days later...



Caiman said:


> Getting on with it today...


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


Rising, picture by markdeedrop:


----------



## Harrogater

Great!


----------



## WingTips

* One Greengate | 88m | 21 & 31 fl | U/C...*



iheartthenew said:


> Some more close ups of it


----------



## VDB

St Peter's Square Regeneration
Public Space | Midtown

*Cost:* £20m | *Developer:* Manchester City Council

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576005
​

New renders released of the St Peter's Square redevelopment.


----------



## VDB

Hat Box
Apartments | New Islington, City

*Floors:* 7 & 8 | *Developer*: Scarborough | *Number of Apartments:* 145

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382245&page=6









​

Pics by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## WingTips

*"Hitachi in at Manchester One"...*



> Hitachi Consulting, the strategic business consultancy division of tech giant Hitachi, has taken a 6,000 sq ft office within Bruntwood's Manchester One in Portland Street.
> 
> The deal follows Hitachi's move at the end of last year to its new laboratory within the Bruntwood-owned Citylabs site in the Oxford Road corridor.
> 
> The 21-storey Manchester One totals 143,000 sq ft, with 4,200 sq ft currently vacant on the top floor.
> 
> Quoting rent in the tower begins at £18.50/sq ft.
> 
> Brad Topps, head of sales at Bruntwood, said: "Hitachi Consulting is the latest in a long string of new occupiers moving to Manchester One. We put a clear asset management strategy in place at the start of the year and it's great to it coming to fruition for our customer.
> 
> "We have welcomed over 30,000 sq ft of occupiers to the building in the last 12 months including Siemens and Greystar."


- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Site prep

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​




Not the most exciting construction picture ever on a dreary day, but it does look as though site preparation has begun for X1 MediaCity. Pic by Marni1971:


----------



## WingTips

*No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*

*Coming down nicely..*



markydeedrop said:


>





Lee F said:


> There'll be nothing left of that middle wing soon... 2pm, 19/05/2015


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Manchester really is looking up, I must say as a Brit I am rather proud of this city for what it is becoming (even if I live in Bristol).

One thing I would say is that although I am quite fond of the proposal for 2 St. Peter's Square, it is a huge shame that they demolished that lovely old building. Would have been nice to see them somehow incorporate it into the new design, similar to the Hearst Tower in NYC, just on a much smaller scale.


----------



## WingTips

*Jodrell Bank Update...*



UrizenMCR said:


> http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/news/jodrell-bank-among-98m-lottery-heritage-winners
> 
> *Jodrell Bank Among £98m Lottery Heritage Winners*
> 
> _Cheshire observatory secures £12m in Lottery cash_
> 
> IT's been a bumper month for the University of Manchester's Jodrell Bank observatory.
> 
> *Only weeks after the facility in Cheshire beat off competition from Italy to become the new HQ of the world's biggest telescope, comes the news that the observatory is one of nine UK heritage sites to bag a chunk of £98m worth of Lottery cash.*
> 
> Jodrell Bank - home to the Grade-I listed Lovell telescope - will receive one of the largest amounts (£12.1m) for the 'First Light' project.
> 
> The project aims to create a 'spectacular' new visitor space and restore the heritage of the site - the only place in the world to show the whole history of the development of radio astronomy.
> 
> TV presenter and University of Manchester Physicist, Professor Brian Cox, is chuffed with the announcement: “The rich scientific history of the UK is a key part of our culture and Jodrell Bank is the stand-out icon of UK science and engineering.
> 
> "When I was young, visiting Jodrell Bank was one of the things that inspired me to become a scientist. This new project will inspire many more young people to carry on our great tradition of science and engineering.”
> 
> Other UK heritage sites to receive Lottery money are: London's Science Museum (£8m), The British Library (£9.6m), Derby's Silk Mill (£9.3m), The Great Central Railway in Leicestershire (£10m), Dorset County Museum (£10.4m), Lincoln Cathedral (£12.4m), The Burrell Collection in Glasgow (£15m) and The Geffrye Museum in London (£11m).
> 
> jodrellbank.net


----------



## VDB

Angel Gardens
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 33 | *Number of Apartments:* 450 | *Developer*: Caddick & Genr8

*Current Status*: Site clearance

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918


















​


Starting construction? Picture by Accura:


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^ This is quite some development...will the top floor be Penthouses or gym?


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> ^^^^^ This is quite some development...will the top floor be Penthouses or gym?


Not sure mate... I'm going to assume a penthouse though.


----------



## Bligh

Angel Gardens is going to look fantastic! Brilliant updates guys, seriously impressive to see the amount going on in MCR at the moment. 

St.Peter's Square is going to be outstanding. Although I agree with someone above who mentioned incorporating the old building, but this is going to be a fantastic looking City Square.


----------



## VDB

*International developer plans Greengate flats​*PNW: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/international-developer-plans-greengate-flats/

June 4, 2015
Jessica Swettenham










> A planning application is due to be submitted later this month by Sloane International Developments for a 310-apartment scheme in Greengate, Salford.
> 
> The scheme, called Norton Court, is being designed by Jeffrey Bell Architects and comprises two residential blocks on a car park site near to the River Irwell and the Abito Tower.
> 
> The apartments would be a mix of one-, two- and three-bedroom flats.
> 
> The proposals are currently out for public consultation, with a full planning application due to be submitted later this month.
> 
> According to an information leaflet issued by Sloane: “If approved, the scheme would deliver a range of much needed high quality housing, provide further investment in this area of Salford and support the wider regeneration aspirations of the city.”
> 
> Salford City Council’s Greengate regeneration strategy outlines plans to provide around 1,826 new homes in the area over the next 15 years. Select Property Group was recently granted planning permission for a 260-apartment block on Chapel Street.
> 
> Sloane International is a privately owned and financed property company with offices in the UK, the Middle East and Asia, affiliated with student property development company Hill & Standard.
> 
> Indigo Planning is advising Sloane on the application.
> 
> All parties declined or were unavailable to comment.


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​

Update by Paul62:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | Midtown

*Floors:* 19 | *Developer*: Allied London

*Current Status*: Site clearance 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


Hulk Smash! (update by Matthew Darymple)


----------



## jrb

Quality viewing.

They don't make video's like this anymore. The last bit on the bridge is hilarious. :lol: Speakers on.

Well done me(Malc) and Bill! :applause:

129505633


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Thryth 

Bit of an update on he vertical village proposal. Mike Ingall(Allied London) replying to a question on Twitter.










Looks like a name change from Factory to Manchester International.










Click on the link for updated brand book. Renders and info. http://stjohnsmanchester.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/St-Johns-Brandbook1.pdf


----------



## BurrogonSuburbano

Beautifull


----------



## jrb

Looking at the smaller core. The other core where the picture has been taken from is 28 stories.

Renaker Build Ltd ‏@Renakerbuildltd · Jun 3 
Cambridge street update on progress of the frame.


----------



## jrb

Block A is in the 2nd picture.

Renaker Twitter.

Renaker Build Ltd retweeted 

Wayne Proud ‏@ProudWayne · Jun 4 
Site visit today, Greengate project, looking good, only another 20 stories to go on block A #renakerbuildltd


----------



## VDB

Demolition of Quay House to make way for No.1 Spinningfields is revealing some interesting (if temporary) vistas across the city. Picture by ThreeFour34:


----------



## WingTips

* Holiday Inn | Former Employment Exchange Site | Aytoun Street | 8 fl | U/C...*

Onwards and Upwards...



paul62 said:


> Today (4th June 2015)


----------



## VDB

Manchester will be the first place in the country to offer GP access on a Sunday.

*Seven day GP access for everyone in Greater Manchester unveiled 
as part of historic NHS devolution deal*
Manchester Evening News: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/health/seven-day-gp-access-everyone-9419516

June 10th, 2015
Dean Kirkby










> Every patient will get seven-day access to a family doctor under a radical £15m plan to boost the health of the Greater Manchester’s 2.8 million people.
> 
> Bosses behind the region’s £6bn NHS devolution plans are driving forward a massive bid to fling open the doors of doctors’ surgeries at evenings and weekends in a move they believe will also slash A&E waiting times at the region’s overstretched hospitals.
> 
> A trial of the scheme covering 500,000 patients across Greater Manchester has already engineered a three per cent cut in hospital visits.
> 
> Health and social care bosses will now expand the scheme to EVERYONE so that those in needs of medical help will get same-day access to a doctor, supported by diagnostic tests, seven days a week.
> 
> Simon Stevens, the chief executive of NHS England, said: “This welcome ambition shows how devolution can produce real world gains for patients right across Greater Manchester.”
> 
> The radical and far-reaching scheme, unveiled today at a summit meeting of GPs in Salford, could be launched at the end of this year as hospital chiefs prepare for another hectic winter.
> 
> Every hospital in the region failed its A&E waiting targets last winter as medics battled to cope with unprecedented pressure on their services.
> 
> The GP access scheme - seen as an ‘early win’ for the region’s devolution hopes - also includes plans to boost social care to tackle delays in discharging people from hospital, which saw hundreds stranded on wards and blocking beds last winter.


----------



## WingTips

* No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Some pics before the Avengers started at the AMC, some about an hour into it when I gave up and went out to take more photos.


----------



## WingTips

* CitySuites | Chapel St | Greengate | 54m | 17 fl | U/C...*



AnIco said:


> Yesterday, 9 June
> 
> DSC_0241 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0240 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0239 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0238 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​


Pics by me yesterday:


----------



## VDB

Tariff Street
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 91 | *Architect*: Ian Simpson

*Current Status*: Groundworks

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749488
​






















Groundworks look to have begun:


----------



## VDB

101 Embankment
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *Office Space:* 1.1m sqft | *Developer*: Ask

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122566497#post122566497

Website: http://www.askdevelopments.com/projects/details/10792










AnIco's updates.

Looks like work has started on the retail units/foundations beneath the building, which will act as an extension to the railway viaducts, making the whole scheme interact more with the street. The office blocks will sit on top of this:


----------



## WingTips

The Tariff St development certainly looks "interesting"


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

WingTips said:


> The Tariff St development certainly looks "interesting"


There was nowt there today again. It's a really small site so I don't know why the top floors are smaller than the bottom and why it isn't at least a few stories higher. It's in the Triangle so screw Jacksons thingy and Vantage Quay residents. There is also a ton of useless car park (with a suspicious fire which burned more space recently) over the road so why isn't a bigger building plonked down there just yards away.


----------



## VDB

1 Water St
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors*: 28 | *No. of Apartments:* 307 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current Status:* Under Construction

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442272









​


Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

Metrolink Extension: Second City Crossing
Metro Line | Midtown

*Miles:* 1 | *Number of stations:* 3 | *Developer*: TfGM

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041

A new line for the City Zone running between St Peter's Square and Victoria on the below map:












Map of the (very short) new line:










Updates by various contributors.

Freel07. This photo shows the tram line inbetween Victoria station (behind) and Exchange Square station.













Towards Victoria:














Exchange Square stop will be here:














St Peter's Square station will be here. This 4-platform station will form an interchange between trams to Piccadilly & Ashton, to Victoria & Bury/Rochdale/Oldham and Exchange Square.













It's all a bit of a mess at the moment:














Down the side of the Midland Hotel, where the Second City Crossing joins the existing (original city crossing) tram lines:






















Exchange Square station taking place. Picture by Paul62:















And if you want to follow the Metrolink Extension thread, which is now the third largest on the SkyscraperCity website, click the link below:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124710241#post124710241

It's constantly being updated with pictures and information, and you can trace it way back to 2008, when work on trebling the size of Manchester's Metrolink network began. 
:banana::cheers:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Is this Tomorrow? I am so sunburnt I can't think. I am sure I have seen it on the site somewhere and I did look but I may have dislocated my retinas.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

I found it. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744576 

Duh!


----------



## VDB

Thanks Matt. Yeah that's Tomorrow. Hope you don't mind if I show some of your other pictures with the "information banner" thing, too?




Tomorrow
Mixed Use | Salford

*Cost:* | £12m | *Developer:* Peel | *Floors:* 11 | *Hotel Rooms:* 112

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124734947#post124734947










Pics by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

What's the info banner?


----------



## VDB

MatthewDalrymple said:


> What's the info banner?


This bit:



> Tomorrow
> Mixed Use | Salford
> 
> *Cost:* | £12m | *Developer:* Peel | *Floors:* 11 | *Hotel Rooms:* 112
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124734947#post124734947​


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Oh yeah of course. Should have realised. Went home then went out again to 1 water street and Wilson street basin so am now in heat/sun stroke territory. Pics posted if I live.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Some new tram steps being put in at Deansgate this evening. No idea where they really go, so shoving them in here -


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Plus a weird hole the tram extension has exposed -


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Is there a post for ugly buildings that should be destroyed, either with proper equipment or small nukes, I am not fussed? I rode past this every day when I was in work in Salford and I saw it today and it still made me feel sad.


----------



## VDB

Edit


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Okay I know I have heat stroke bad because that post made complete sense to me.


----------



## jrb

Some interesting stuff on the horizon for Manchester. 

Originally post by............



GShutty said:


> ^^ Thanks to the architects and planners doing the presentation. Very accommodating. I don't know how much of this we don't already know, but here's what I took from it.
> 
> Granada Studios building, fronting Quay St, will have a similar sized and styled (perhaps with a Spinningfields fusion) addition, elongating the overall foot print back in to St John's (end-to-end). There will be a large glaze, vaulted entrance/corridor in between that can be closed off for event purposes and left open, giving some permeability when events are not on. At the rear and extending the full length of the two buildings, will be a tall glass corridor. Currently a concrete corridor, affectionately known as 'The M1', the current, or most recent use was as a corridor to move props and it was something that the architects were keen to use/adopt (See top image, as below).
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond this, heading to the Irwell, will be the second phase of housing. The first phase of housing will be behind Granada Studios, on the Irwell side of St John's Gardens and the Granada Studios gardens. This phase of housing, the studios (which as we know will be hotel and events space), will hopefully be on-site in 12-18 months. Re: the hotel, they seemed pretty confident that a boutique operator was on-board, albeit contracts are yet to be exchanged.
> 
> Sorry I'm skipping back and forth here..... The 'residential' will be retail on the ground floor, offices on the first floor and second floors and 2, 3 and *4 bed* apartments above.
> 
> The gentleman I spoke to referred to the towers, which he said would be all residential and indicated that the one closest to Quay St, is very much in the advanced stage and could again (I'm putting words in to his mouth here based on our broader conversation) be on site in 18 months.
> 
> The bonded warehouse will see the stables removed. These were added "~thirty years later", which would still be around 1860, I think, but happy to be corrected. Anyway, apparently they've been messed with and I guess take up much valuable, low level space, so have been culled. There will be some rather stylish (IMHO) deep light wells added to bring the lower ground floor in to greater use. I think we knew this, but I'd forgotten at the time. It should add an interesting feature to the streetscape.
> 
> With the bonded warehouse and lower levels of the apartments targeting smaller and medium sized 'creative industries', there will be no large office schemes within the development. The slack for is envisaged to be taken by 1 Spinningfields Square and Astley House opposite (both close by on Quay St).
> 
> Like Spinningfields, much of the public realm will be done in advance of the broader building works, which should bring some early vitality to the area and give the city a new, permanent riverside park, so I'm looking forward to that, as the Salford side of the Irwell continues to flourish. As part of the overall permeability of the area, an entrance at the rear (mid-way, opposite side to Liverpool Rd) of MoSI is being discussed (with MoSI).
> 
> *MOST exciting for me, was discussing the 'vertical village' towers. One will be on hold because the land is being used by ciontract6ors for the construction of the Ordsall Curve. The other however..... I was very much given the impression that the behind the scenes planning is well advanced and that this could happen before we know. I wouldn't want to put a firm time-frame on it and the person I was talking to did not either, but maybe on site in 2017??? It was what he didn't (wouldn't/couldn't) say as much as what he did and the excitement that I'm sure I saw in his eyes..... (but maybe I had sunstroke and saw what I wanted to see.... just sayin').*


Also.

Manchester Evening News.



> Man who is opening the gateway to a new Salford
> 
> 11:20, 12 June 2015
> By Alex Bell
> 
> Renowned architect Ken Shuttleworth talks to Alex Bell about his involvement in the £650m regeneration of Salford Central – creating a new gateway to Manchester’s neighbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the building has been demolished now)
> 
> Architecture, according to Ken Shuttleworth, is very much alive in the cities of Manchester and Salford.
> 
> And he should know.
> 
> Not only is he working closely with former Manchester United players Gary Neville and Ryan Giggs to redevelop a chunk of Manchester city centre, he’s about to get his hands on another scheme – this time on the other side of the River Irwell.
> 
> New Bailey and Chapel Street – or the £650m regeneration of Salford Central – covers the equivalent of 21 football pitches and includes luxury residential apartments, a multi-storey car park, a hotel and an office development.
> 
> Shuttleworth’s Make Architects have been hired by MUSE Developments and the English Cities Fund to create a mixed use 12-to-14 storey building.
> 
> Washington House, or City Wharf as it has been most recently known, is situated almost immediately above the Mark Addy Pub and close-by Salford Central Train Station but is now all-but demolished.
> 
> The site was also home to a horsehshoe-shaped prison in the 1820s called New Bayley, which was built by Thomas Butterworth Bayley.
> 
> Parts of the prison were unearthed in an excavation by archaeologists from Salford University just two months ago.
> 
> It was home to around 1,000 Manchester criminals, locked up for crimes ranging from burglary and rioting, to less serious offences such as breaching the peace and libel.
> 
> The name New Bailey is a play on New Bayley Prison, which eventually moved up to Strangeways.
> 
> *Shuttleworth said the building he and Make are set to design will transform the area into a gateway site and not just somewhere people want to walk past quickly.
> 
> The 61-year-old, a partner at Make since leaving Foster and Partners in 2004, says: “At the moment we can’t reveal everything about what will replace City Wharf once it’s down.
> 
> "But we know it will have a diagonal diamond shaped roof which has a ridge with both a low point and a high point.
> 
> “That’s what we are looking at right now, anyway, as well as warm colours that will make it unique and warm as a building.
> 
> "We also will ensure that it fits with its surroundings.
> 
> “The roof will almost be a kite shape and it will make for a dramatic view when looking at the building from the centre of Manchester.”*
> 
> Plans for the dramatic 50-acre Salford Central scheme have been in the public eye since December 2006.
> 
> A 660 space multi-storey NCP car park is now open, as is a 143-bed Premier Inn hotel on the south facing side of the River Irwell. Vimto Gardens – on the site of the original Vimto factory – has 83 apartments and 13 townhouses.
> 
> Planning has also been granted for 36 townhouses with rooftop gardens in the historic heart of Salford next to St Philip’s Church too. And a £16m rental scheme was announced just last week.
> 
> “The Salford Central scheme is huge," says Shuttleworth, during a chat at the People’s History Museum on the Manchester side of the Irwell, overlooking the former prison site.
> 
> *“The building we are working on is in itself interesting.
> 
> "We have old maps of when it was a prison, which was before the railways came in and through.
> 
> “What we may try and do is get some of the influence of the prison into the building, not directly though. When complete it will be a flexible mixed use space."
> 
> He adds: "We want to create the best buildings in the world first and foremost at Make. It’s as simple as that, really. We look at legacy, aspirations, budget. There is no pre-conceived idea. This particular site is fantastic.
> 
> “We are trying to bring a bit of thinking from around the world to make this building unique and special.
> 
> “We are still thinking about how best to do that. But I will say that there won’t be anything else like it around here.
> 
> “It’s south facing and based on the river and will become a symbol and gateway for the area.”*
> 
> Shuttleworth, despite being Birmingham born and bred, believes Manchester is the nation’s second city.
> 
> “It’s fantastic to be in Manchester,” he says. When I was at Foster we worked on Spinningfields right at the very start.
> 
> “So, this is the first time I’ve been back to Manchester in a while. But I’ve not done anything with Make before in either of the cities.
> 
> "The offer here continually improves. Architecture is alive. Manchester has a history and legacy of really confident and strong architecture. And that’s what we see ourselves doing here.
> 
> “With the building we are designing, you don’t feel like you are in Salford, it feels just like Manchester, which is interesting.
> 
> "The Mark Addy pub is a famous landmark and is right underneath us. Spinningfields also links through and it is quite well connected across the river.”
> 
> He adds: “I suppose it’s tough for me to say this, but I think you’ve got to say that Manchester is the second city. It has pressed forward so much.
> 
> “There are obviously architects who live here who do good work.
> 
> “Architects in general, anywhere around the world, start off with a lot of constraints. I find that the more constraints there are, the better and stronger the building ends up being.
> 
> “I paint as well and find the processes very different. Architecture is an art but the great thing about it is that it combines art and science. It brings both sides of those worlds together.”


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by..........



Caiman said:


> Maybe another week or so and demolition will be completed for the No 1 Spinningfields site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it will look reminder:


----------



## VDB

Middlewood Locks (Phase 1)
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 18 & 25 | *Office Floorspace:* 430,000sqft | *Developer:* Scarborough

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124752347#post124752347

Website: http://www.middlewood-locks.co.uk/











Phase 1 of the Middlewood Locks masterplan has been announced, they want to start on site in Q1 2016 with two new office towers (one 18 floors, one 25) amounting to 430,000sqft of office space.













Plot A:












Development is funded 75% by Scarborough Development Group and 25% by Far East investors.


----------



## VDB

Wilburn Basin
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3








​

Matthew Darymple's update, showing that this is rising really quickly


----------



## VDB

X1 The Plaza - Eastbank
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 10 | *Number of Apartments:* 196 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Proposed

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124788828#post124788828​


----------



## VDB

Today (June 15 2015) marks 19 years since the IRA detonated a 1,500kg bomb in the centre of Manchester - the largest bomb to be detonated on the British mainland since World War Two, causing £1.2bn worth of damage, and injuring 212 people.

A red and white van was parked up on the corner of Corporation St and Market St that morning (a Saturday), and within 2 minutes it had received a parking ticket (typical!) The IRA sent a coded message to Granada, the BBC and a local hospital notifying that the van contained a bomb. The area was evacuated, and a police cordon encompassing 1km in all directions was created. 80,000 people had to be evacuated from the area. The bomb squad were called in from Liverpool, but didn't arrive in time and at just after 11.15am, the bomb exploded - causing a cloud higher than the adjacent Arndale Tower to rise:

This video shows the discovery of the van on CCTV just after 10am, and then the explosion.








Despite the police cordon being set far and wide across the city centre, 212 people were injured due to falling debris. Glass was shattered up to a mile away, and the blast could be heard from 10 miles out of the city centre. The police search which followed was complicated by fallen shop mannequins, which looked like human bodies from a distance. The glass roofs of the Royal Exchange and Victoria Station were badly damaged, and several buildings in the area - including Longridge House - suffered such bad damage that they had to be demolished. The bomb was condemned by the Major government and, in the US, Bill Clinton, who was "deeply outraged" by the event. 


Apologies for the size of some of these pictures:


----------



## VDB

X1 Exchange
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 140 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940










Update by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

posted in wrong thread, should be X1 The Exchange


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Which leads me to, what are these things round the back? Fairly boring and almost done, but still curious - 

https://flic.kr/p/tKgBXShttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/uFR23hhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PeterManc

You are lucky not to have heard of them, VDB, as they are very dull, but when you buy your NQ or Chinatown warehouse you will have to deal with them. You need a conveyancing solicitor when you buy or sell your house, and - among other things - they charge you for searches which check for planning applications and developments near the property. But what you get for this money is not as helpful or as clear as this.


----------



## WingTips

*No 1 Spinningfields, | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*

Almost gone...



jrb said:


> Not much left now. :banana:


----------



## WingTips

*^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^*


Lee F said:


> That last end was getting shredded at mid-day today - they were ripping it down fairly hard. The entire building will have been consigned to history by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## WingTips

*One New Bailey | Salford Central | 33m | 8 fl | U/C...*



SkyCam Media UK said:


> Latest SkyCam Media aerial video / aerial photography of One New Bailey
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkxzg6ARwD4
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> SkyCam Media Uk


----------



## WingTips

*No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo...*

Almost gone...



AboutToday said:


> Here's a few photos from today:


----------



## VDB

Etihad Stadium Expansion
Stadium | East Manchester

*No. of Seats:* 48,000 | *Developer:* Manchester City FC

*Current Status:* Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122055267#post122055267​


----------



## VDB

*Manchester gets first Virgin superfast connectivity*
BDNW: http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...superfast-connectivity.html?news_section=4148

*June 22, 2015*
Nick Jackson​


> MANCHESTER is the first city to benefit from Virgin Media's 'Project Lightning', a major expansion of ultrafast internet connectivity for four million users over the next five years.
> 
> Up to 150,000 properties in the city will be connected with more premises in neighbouring postal towns also prioritised according to demand from consumers and businesses.
> 
> Work is starting this week to connect the first 20,000 Manchester homes and businesses to broadband speeds of 152Mb, at least twice as fast as the fastest speeds available from its rivals.
> 
> Virgin says its the single largest investment in the UK's broadband digital infrastructure for more than a decade.
> 
> To mark the luanch, Virgin is celebrating with a world-first 'High Speed Selfie' photo booth experience in Piccadilly Gardens, Manchester.


----------



## VDB

Verticalville
Masterplan | Midtown

*No. of apartments:* 1,500 | *Developer:* Allied London

*Current Status:* Proposal

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176​

New render released of the vertical village proposed at Granada-St John's by Allied London.



> @stjohnsmcr Manchester's vertical village, now a serious proposition, in detail design. @alliedlondon


----------



## VDB

We're beginning to gather more and more information about the St John's scheme, hopefully they'll be a big announcement soon - but the site is vast and, quite frankly, difficult to keep track of:


----------



## VDB

76-88 Great Ancoats
Apartments | Midtown

*No. of apartments:* 138 | *Floors:* 14 | *Developer:* Mulbury Homes | *Architect:* Tim Groom

*Current Status:* Planning app submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176​

Mulbury Homes has submitted a planning application for 134 homes on Great Ancoats St:

(this but 6 floors shorter)


----------



## VDB

Potentially Manchester's new tallest building coming before the end of the decade.

*REVEALED | Two Fifty Storey Towers Coming To Manchester*
Manchester Confidential: http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/news/revealed-two-fifty-storey-towers-coming-to-manchester

*Johnathon Schofield*
Wednesday, June 24, 2015​


> LET us go then you and I and dream of grand schemes on riverbanks, trees on rooftops. Let us, sir, imagine big, but with humility, conjuring dainty streets filled with independent shops. For it is writ this will be the future, and yea, the sun will always shine.
> 
> At every third floor we have more 'winter gardens' linking all three towers, lifts debouching residents into green communal areas where, without scooting all the way down to terra firma
> I love big development models.
> 
> There's a childhood joy about walking around them, a railway set moment. The unmade future always seems attractive, a place of opportunity, unspoilt, except of course to cynics and pessimists and why should we listen to them, bores one and all.
> 
> In the bowels of the old Granada Studios more dreams are being dreamt.
> 
> After consultations and talks Allied London has made concrete plans for St John's Quarter and Trinity Fields (a new name for two large parcels of land between the Castlefield viaducts and the River Irwell).
> 
> The model is a disappointment as such things go. You can see right through what Allied London are planning. All the buildings are made from perspex laid over a plan but, with the help of experts and, of course, clever graphics, viewers get the idea.
> 
> The first thing that strikes you is the height. *There are two towers over 50 storeys high. *It might be a boy thing but I like this, I want Manchester to thrust upwards in the city centre. These towers on the south west side of the city centre will add drama and scale to the excitement of Manchester city centre which is all about density and variety.
> 
> At the same time Allied London have cocked half an ear to the public consultancy and with the SimpsonHaugh and Partners masterplan given the city a modest but very clear green boulevard.
> 
> Start on Byrom Street and walk through the existing St John's Gardens and then the retained studio gardens to a landscaped and leafy street that follows the site of the to-be-demolished 'Coronation Street' set. The route continues past the 1869 Bonded Warehouse, the site of the mooted performance space The Factory, and over a pedestrianised Water Street to a 'park' area similar in size to St John's Gardens. A little to the north the terminal lock of the 1839 Manchester and Salford Junction Canal will have enhanced landscaping.
> 
> En route promenaders will have passed a knot of seven or eight story aparthouses designed by SimpsonHaugh and Partners. These look a lot like sixties modular living. Alison and Peter Smithson eat your heart out. Ian Simpson it seems cannot let those odd old days go. There will even be streets in the skys, Hulme Cresents rise again, so to speak.
> 
> This time, of course, there will be wealthier owners and tenants, a higher build quality and proper maintenance and service contracts. The way the three residential towers are scattered across the landscaped areas at the river echoes those heady Modernist days.
> 
> *At street level there will be retail and food and drink units. "These will be quality independents and one-off operators," says Greg Attwood, development director. He admits Allied London have learnt a hard lesson in Spinningfields by initially placing chain-dross such as Zizzis and Cafe Rouge across the estate. One idea for a Manchester gin distillery in the Bonded Warehouse is particularly exciting. The latter will be refurbished and rejigged by Shoreditch architects Buckley Gray Yeoman. *
> 
> The *north side of the site will feature the first of our 50-storey residential babes, again from SimpsonHaugh and Partners. The design, or what we can gather from the renders, is typical of the practice. It even has a Beetham Tower top flange, but this will be thicker and feature trees and plants, a 500ft high 'winter gardens' for residents. Underneath this building Ralph Tubbs' 1962 Granada House, presently called HQ Building, is to be thankfully retained as the 150-bed Manchester Grande hotel.*
> 
> Controversial performance space The Factory will be subject to an international architectural competition. This £78m building funded by government money might therefore deliver some overseas influence. Controversy surrounds The Factory as some commentators have questioned whether it is needed given Manchester has a number of flexible arts spaces already in both private and public hands.
> 
> There will be three hotels across the development sites.
> 
> Over the viaducts and either side of the inner ring road will be* Trinity Fields from Child Graddon Lewis Architects who also hail from Shoreditch.* The streets are truly paved with gold down there. The two sites they will build on are largely cleared ground. The more exciting of the two parcels is presently occupied by Network Rail as they build the Ordsall Chord rail link and lies between the Regent Road bridge and the Castlefield viaducts.
> 
> Here we get high again. *50-storeys (an estimated 165m) climb off a podium with two shorter but still tall buildings to the south. At every third floor we have more 'winter gardens' linking all three towers, lifts debouching residents into green communal areas where, without scooting all the way down to terra firma, they can chat, read, get neighbourly and cheekily make love when drunk while thinking it's funny to do so. I think that's what the architects told me.*
> 
> The podium will be a green space too with commercial units and, depending on engineering feasibility, there will be more woods on the roofs. There'll be a gym and even a swimming pool within the two areas of Trinity Fields. *A jaw-dropping estimate of 3,000 people will live within 1,204 flats on these sites.*
> 
> Public areas around the sites will at last enable the most important rail viaduct in the world (if measured by age) to be viewed, George Stephenson's 1830 skewed arch viaduct - click here.
> 
> *Timeframes aren't impossibly long with either St John's Quarter and Trinity Fields.
> 
> The former might get underway within two years while the latter will be delayed by the construction of Ordsall Chord, but we could be looking at both reaching completion sometime around 2021-22. *Sentimentalists for the 'Coronation Street' site will be perturbed by its demise but that ship has sailed whatever we feel about the tourism pounds it brings in.
> 
> These grand schemes for the south west of the city centre appear strong. If delivered they will not only improve the city centre and bring thousands of extra residents but provide a link with further development down towards Pomona. Sometime in that unmade future the ultimate goal of coherently joining The Quays to the city centre will be achieved.
> 
> Bring it on we say. Let's keep dreaming...


----------



## JamieUK

^^ I find that extremely unlikely, but I'd welcome it.


----------



## WingTips

*No 1 Spinningfields | 91m | 19 fl | Demo*

*Hail and Farewell...*



Lee F said:


> No that much more can go now but the last bit of wall has now gone from the Gartrside-street end and only a few support columns and part of the support-wall to the underground car park remain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big clear up operation underway with a metal recycling skip being reversed onto the site 10 minutes ago...
> 
> Curiously the caffeine and co unit is now the only bit that remains intact at ground floor level... almost as if they've decided to keep that bit as a shrine to the building. Apart from that 100 square feet or so though I think it's now fairly clear that Quay House isn't there any more.


----------



## VDB

XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, Midtown

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093










Update by jrb today:


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​


Update by Paul62:


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


Update by jrb showing this rising above the Salford skyline:


----------



## VDB

St John's- future skyline​
Google Earth gives us the ability to see into the future now that it has Manchester in full 3D. So I've imported the St John's masterplan into it, complete with towers, to enable us to see what the skyline will look like with all the St John's/Trinity Fields skyscrapers on it. 

St John's Place, at 165m, is the tallest (but still three metres short of Beetham).

Towers in dark blue are St John's, light blue are Trinity Fields. There's also a brown building, this is the 21-storey at Wilburn St which is insifnificant in comparison. Bear in mind that apart from Wilburn, these diagrams include none of the other big Manchester 'scrapers such as Cambridge St, Greengate One, Water St, Axis, Whitworth St, Jackson St or Chapel Wharf. 

*The view looking down Quay St* - I've also imported No. 1 Spinningfields at 24 floors and Astley & Byrom House at 14 floors. Quay St will be very impressive with the 55-storey St John's tower looming at the end.













*From Salford,* St John's Place and Trinity Tower 1 appear taller than the Beetham, but the skyline looks brilliant in between Pendleton's tower blocks.













*From Hulme,* the St John's cluster looks like a small American city on its own:













*Commuting into the city from the West,* the M602's suburbanites will be greeted by a big-city skyline which is so tall that it blocks out Beetham:














*And from Moss Side, * 2021 Manchester looks impressive too;


----------



## pjm0512

What I find disappointing about the two towers that have been revealed as part of Allied's scheme is the un-canny and quite trite resemblance to the Beetham.
Good news though, I hope it comes to full fruition.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Here's mine including Axis, Cambridge Street, Whitworth, the future 60storey tower and Great Jackson Street Cluster, St Johns, Water Street, Vertical Village etcetc... Every building in this mockup is an actual proposal or project U/C from recent times


----------



## VDB

The Sky Gardens
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 12 | *Number of Apartments:* 162 | *Developer*: DeTrafford

*Current Status*: Planning app submitted, pending approval 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125089978#post125089978
​


Approval set for DeTrafford's latest venture on the Chester Road.

http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/manchester-life-sites-set-for-approval/



> Redevelopment of site with a mixed-use development comprising 162 dwellings (Use Class C3) and 8 commercial units (to include Use Classes A1, A2, A3, A4, B1a), with associated car parking and a landscaped public square.
> Bentinck Street Castlefield Manchester M15 4LN
> 
> Ref. No: 106657/FO/2014/C1 | Received: Wed 20 Aug 2014 | Validated: Thu 27 Nov 2014 | Status: Application Pending Consideration
> 
> http://www.publicaccess.manchester.g...657/FO/2014/C1
> 
> http://www.publicaccess.manchester.g...7-dsx-0001.pdf


----------



## WingTips

Where has this come from? ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> Where has this come from? ^^^^^^^^^


Beautiful, isn't it?

It's from the same company behind the Roof Gardens on Ellesmere St , it's been a project listed on their website for a while now but it's only just obtained a planning application


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

The last say 3months have been the greatest in Mancunian history for projects both in scale/height and quality. Truly outstanding for any city not only a small regional.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Think I prefer the original overall.


VDB said:


>


----------



## VDB

I'm not sure which is the original and which is the new, but as a notorious lover of red brick I have to say I prefer the second :cheers:


----------



## biosciemax

Just read this. Thought I share it here:


> *Manchester heading for population boom over next decade
> 
> *
> Manchester is heading for a MUCH bigger population boom than previously thought, new figures suggest - with 100,000 extra people expected to swell numbers in the next decade.
> 
> Town hall analysts forecast the city’s population could hit 625,000 by 2025, a rise of 20pc.
> 
> That is considerably more than the Office for National Statistics, whose prediction is around 550,000.
> ...


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...nchester-heading-population-boom-over-9528861


----------



## WingTips

*X1 Media City | Michigan Avenue | Salford Quays | 4 x 86m | 4 x 26 fl | App...*



AJD1984 said:


> We FINALLY have a planning application for the Four Towers
> 
> http://dctmviewer.salford.gov.uk/Pl...ASS_CODE=PLAN&Application_number=15/66481/FUL
> 
> *Application Pending Consideration
> 
> Deadline: 10th September*
> 
> Amendment to previously approved planning permission 10/58887/FUL to secure planning permission for the erection of four-26 storey buildings comprising 1,100 residential apartments (Use Class C3) and 1,573 sq. m of commercial space to be occupied by retail uses (Use Class A1 to A5) and / or community facilities (Use Class D1 and D2) together with associated car parking, substation and alterations to existing and construction of new vehicular access.
> 
> D&A Statement
> 
> http://dctmviewer.salford.gov.uk/St...VERM3001 Design and Acess s Statement_1.0.pdf


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*

*Onwards and upwards...*



jrb said:


> Taken this Morning while passing.


----------



## VDB

Hanover House
Offices | Midtown

*Floors:* 7 | *Office Space:* 91,000sqft | *Developer:* The Co-Operative

*Current Status:* Under Construction (refurbishment)

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1602359











Beautiful 1909 central Manchester warehouse opposite Victoria Station is being converted into offices:


----------



## VDB

Angel Gardens
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors:* 33 | *Number of Apartments:* 458 | *Developer*: Caddick & Genr8

*Current Status*: Utilities

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918









​


Site clearance and utilities have begun:


----------



## VDB

Green Quarter
Apartments | Midtown

*Floors: 15* | *No. of apartments:* 146 | *Architect: *BroadwayMalyan |
*Developer:* Lend Lease

*Current Status:* Planning App submitted

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125207846#post125207846​


Planning application submitted for a new 15-storey block on the fringes of the city centre:


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> Green Quarter
> Apartments | Midtown
> 
> *Floors: 15* | *No. of apartments:* 146 | *Architect: *BroadwayMalyan |
> *Developer:* Lend Lease
> 
> *Current Status:* Planning App submitted
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125207846#post125207846​
> 
> 
> Planning application submitted for a new 15-storey block on the fringes of the city centre:


Is this new, or has it been proposed for a while?


----------



## SteKnight

WingTips said:


> Is this new, or has it been proposed for a while?


The planning app was submitted last week. I think there was a proposal for this site way back when they were building the green quarter, but never saw the light of day following the 2008 bust. So it appears things are back on.


----------



## WingTips

*Giving pride of Place to building up city region...*

*In March Manchester Place boss Deborah McLaughlin said a plan to build tens of thousands of new homes in the city region was gathering pace. Today, a £300m funding pot integral to achieving that ambition goes live. Alex Bell reports*

"We seem to have all the pieces of the jigsaw to be able to create great places and do it at pace.”

That’s the view of Manchester Place chief executive Deborah McLaughlin.

Deborah’s brief is far from simple. But if it was to be simplified, as the spearhead of a major long term project, she is overseeing the creation of 55,000 new homes.

But why?

“We are currently developing around 1,500 homes a year in Manchester, but need to develop more than 3,500 a year just to meet the population growth and demand,” says Deborah, during an interview at Manchester Central Library..

Full story..http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/giving-pride-place-building-up-9570734


----------



## WingTips

*Tomorrow | Premier Inn, Offices & Media Hub | MediaCityUK | 42m | 11 fl | U/C...*



Slow Burn said:


> Tomorrow, today.





Slow Burn said:


> And this one


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Groundworks

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​


Groundworks have begun. Pic by Howie:


----------



## VDB

Astley & Byrom
Offices | Spinningfields, Midtown

*Floors:* 14 | *Office Space*: 240,000sqft | *Developer:* West Midlands Pension Fund

*Current Status*: Approved

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661033


















​


Approved!

Demolition of an existing structure needs to ensue first, but once it does this will rise opposite the road from the 24-storey No.1 Spinningfields, creating a bit of a canyon effect down Quay St - which will one day (hopefully) have the mighty 50-storey St John's Place tower bookending it.

Good times :banana:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Thank you VDB, WT, JRB and various contributors to making the Manchester Compilation thread a resounding success! Sorry if I've missed any significant contributor, but the work you all have done in showcasing Manchester to the world is outstanding, please keep it up


----------



## WingTips

* 2 St Peter's Square | 54m | 12 fl | u/c...*

SPS appears to be one massive building site, with the huge Metrolink re-modelling taking place and work well underway on 2 St Peter`s Square...



Slow Burn said:


> Today





SteKnight said:


> A few from today...


----------



## WingTips

Darude Sandstorm said:


> Thank you VDB, WT, JRB and various contributors to making the Manchester Compilation thread a resounding success! Sorry if I've missed any significant contributor, but the work you all have done in showcasing Manchester to the world is outstanding, please keep it up


Thank you for your comments DS, as you are aware from the thread Manchester is undergoing what is probably its greatest change since the Industrial revolution, back then of course it was known the world over as "Cottonopolis" Manchester once again is reinventing itself, this time as a 21st Century world class city, the next few years will see even more development and investment...so definitely one to watch !


----------



## VDB

Library Walk Link
Monument | Midtown

*Cost:* £3.5 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Manchester City Council

*Current Status:* Complete

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527077​

Controversial because of the amount that the council spent on it during times of "Austerity", but it's interesting none-the-less.

Pictures by Paul.


----------



## VDB

Manchester Victoria Station
Rail station | Midtown

*Floors:* N/A | *Developer*: Network Rail

*Current Status*: Nearing Completion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120709341#post120709341
​

Pics by Flange:

The development is all but complete now, with only a few finishing touches left to go. It looks amazing, and the main concourse (as you can see, but as always pictures don't really do it justice) is an absolute chasm of space now - it's huge! And it feels light and airy. Good job, and not bad for Manchester's _secondary_ rail station.













The "Soldier's Gate" memorial inside the station, which commemorates the soldiers who passed through this very gate on their way to Europe to fight in World War One, many of whom of course did not return.


----------



## WingTips

You are right VDB it is a huge space...this will be spectacular when finished!


----------



## WingTips

*No. 1 Spinningfields | 20 floors | 92m | 300,000 sqft - Offices...*



Lee F said:


> There's a lot of construction kit (couldn't work our what as it was obscured the the fence) on site this morning, the demo contractor has now removed their equipment and there's a hole presumably where the Quay house car park once was... You also can't walk round the side of Carluccio's towards Gartside street anymore as it's all fenced off.
> 
> Think it's time to move this thread to the Construction projects section.





Caiman said:


> Aforementioned equipment on site, 15:45 today;


----------



## VDB

^^

Construction has now started on No.1 Spinningfields.


----------



## Tellvis

Love this Manchester thread and all the great projects going on, excellent work VDB, you are Manchester's SE9......and that is a great compliment for sure.


----------



## VDB

Tellvis said:


> Love this Manchester thread and all the great projects going on, excellent work VDB, *you are Manchester's SE9......and that is a great compliment for sure.*


Wow that really is a great compliment considering the epic work that SE9 does over on the London thread.

Thanks Tellvis, I'm glad you enjoy the thread


----------



## nagrav




----------



## nagrav

:banana:


----------



## Bligh

Great updates. As much as its controversial, that Library looks fantastic.


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Construction has now started on No.1 Spinningfields.


And here we go...



Caiman said:


> Here's a closer look at what was arriving on site as I left the office at 6pm tonight... do we have to wait until the piling rigs are assembled and break ground before we officially declare this under construction?





Lee F said:


> Piling rig now fully erected and ready to bore... this is definitely now a construction project!


----------



## VDB

Etihad Stadium Expansion
Stadium | East Manchester

*No. of Seats:* 48,000 | *Developer:* Manchester City FC

*Current Status:* Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122055267#post122055267









Update by jrb:


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> It's nearly August 1st - which means I'll be doing my tri-monthly development update soon.
> 
> This one is particularly exciting, it's been an amazing three months.
> 
> Watch this space! :banana:


..


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Groundworks

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​



Groundworks ongoing. Update by Howie72.


----------



## VDB

New Victoria
Masterplan | Midtown

*No. of apartments:* 475 | *Office space: 150,000sqft* | *Floors:* 17 & 22
*Developer:* Muse

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125803082#post125803082










> Developers are looking to capitalise on one of the jewels of the government’s northern powerhouse initiative by bringing forward a new 600,000 sq ft mixed-use station development in Manchester.
> 
> A 2.5-acre site owned by Network Rail next to Manchester Victoria is to become the city’s latest regeneration project.
> 
> Network Rail and partner Muse Developments are seeking forward funding of up to £150m from investors on the office and residential elements of the scheme, dubbed New Victoria (pictured).
> 
> Victoria station is the centrepiece of the region’s forthcoming upgraded rail network, known as the Northern Hub, and the electrification of the Trans-Pennine line. Muse and Network Rail are already undertaking a £45m upgrade of the Grade II listed Victoria station.
> 
> The Sheppard Robson masterplan includes a 150,000 sq ft office block – one of the largest in the city – and two residential towers of 17 and 22 storeys comprising 475 flats.
> 
> It also includes restaurant and leisure space on the ground floor, public realm improvements and a multi-storey car park. JLL and GVA have been appointed as letting agents and to lead the funding search.
> 
> Detailed plans for New Victoria should be submitted before the year-end, with construction expected to begin in the fourth quarter of 2016 and completion scheduled for 2021.
> 
> With floorplates of more than 15,000 sq ft the development is intended to extend the city’s business centre north, in tandem with Co-operative Group’s and Hermes’ NOMA to the east, and English Cities Fund’s New Bailey to the west.
> 
> Full article on the EGI website
> 
> http://www.egi.co.uk/news/manchester...ation-project/


----------



## WingTips

*2 St Peter's Square | 54m | 12 fl | u/c...*

*Moving along nicely*



SteKnight said:


> From today


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester’s ‘most wanted’ office acquired for £130m...*



> Manchester’s most-wanted office building is set to change hands for a price in excess of £130m.
> 
> German pension fund Deka Immobilien is under offer to buy One St Peter’s Square, which was developed by a joint venture between Argent and the Greater Manchester Property Venture Fund and completed earlier this year.
> 
> The grade-A scheme, built on the site of former 1970s block Elizabeth House, commands one of the city’s highest office rents at £32.50/sq ft and is currently 64% let.
> 
> KPMG signed a 15-year pre-let deal back in 2011 and recently moved into the 270,000 sq ft, 13-storey building, while DLA Piper and Addleshaw Goddard will take residence in 2016 and 2017 respectively.
> 
> It will not be the first Manchester purchase for Deka, which also acquired Belvedere in Booth Street, home to the Manchester offices of Savills and CBRE, for £40m in 2012.
> 
> Savills advised Deka on the purchase of One St Peter’s Square, while Bilfinger GVA acted for the vendors.
> 
> Deka’s move on One St Peter’s comes after PropertyWeek.com revealed on Wednesday that investment management firm AEW Europe is under offer to buy 101 Barbirolli Square from Aberdeen Asset Management at a price just shy of £32m. The building, which Aberdeen bought from Hermes in 2011, had an initial guide price of £25m.
> 
> Completed in 1997, the 85,000 sq ft scheme was once considered the most prestigious office address in the city along with its neighbour, 100 Barbirolli Square, which Aberdeen sold to Oaktree Capital Management and Moorfield for £41m in July 2013.
> 
> However, with several of the city’s professional services firms that used to populate the two buildings making the move to the in-demand One and Two St Peter’s Square, 101 Barbirolli is now considered to be a repositioning or refurbishment opportunity for the buyer.
> 
> It is currently home to DLA Piper, but the law firm will move out in 2016 when its lease at One St Peter’s Square begins. Professional services firm PwC will also move out in 2017 in favour of new premises at 1 Spinningfields in the city, leaving 101 Barbirolli vacant.
> 
> Savills acted for AEW. CBRE acted for Aberdeen Asset Management.
> 
> All parties declined to comment


Originally posted by jrb from property week.


----------



## VDB

Barnes Hospital Village
Housing | Stockport, Greater Manchester

*Number of homes:* 155 | *Developer:* Henley | *Council:* Stockport

*Current Status:* Under construction

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585184​


Refurbishment and redevelopment of this old abandoned hospital in the suburbs:


----------



## JamieUK

That New Victoria building is beautiful, fingers crossed.


----------



## WingTips

I really hope the above comes about, it would be good to see such a beautiful old building given a new lease of life.


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> I really hope the above comes about, it would be good to see such a beautiful old building given a new lease of life.


It's under construction right now


----------



## flange

> *Behind the scenes at XYZ Spinningfields*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XYZ concrete frame*
> 
> Progress on the concrete frame for the XYZ building at Spinningfields carries on apace. Here are some photos from a recent site visit, brace yourselves for lots of concrete! XYZ is on a tight urban site, on the last empty plot at Spinningfields. This is Allied London’s first concrete-framed building at Spinningfields, where all the other developments have been steel framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Generous floor plates. 4m floor to ceiling height at ground and 3.5m ceiling heights on typical office floors._
> 
> The use of concrete allows uninterrupted flat soffits, accentuating the height of the space. Where possible we have tried to use a modest palette of self finished materials – exposed concrete, anodised aluminium and timber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The circular columns are cast in steel-faced shuttering to achieve a smooth matte finish with no horizontal joints._
> 
> Tie hole and board marking setting out required an exceptional level of coordination between the concrete subcontractor, lift supplier and ourselves. Soffit board joints were developed in conjunction with the concrete subcontractor making efficient use of standard plywood sheets (1220 x 2440mm) but ensuring that the joints worked with the structural columns in the building.
> 
> *Experimentation in concrete*
> 
> The design uses a variety of different construction methods to create interest within the restrained palette – with insitu slabs, post tensioned slabs, jump formed concrete cores, slip formed concrete cores, precast stairs and feature board marking to the central core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Contrasting finishes and textures creates an interesting, rich aesthetic to the central core._
> 
> We are particularly proud of how the stairs are looking. Here you can see the contrast between smooth precast stairs and the precise detailing of the recesses against the rough textured slip formed core walls in cores 2 + 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geometrically interesting stairs with curved winding soffits in cores 2 & 3._
> 
> Recesses and contrasting nosings are cast into the precast flights and connected to the walls with invisible connectors. Large windows against the cores bring an abundance of natural daylight into the building and also animate the building edge.
> 
> *Next stages*
> 
> Core 1, our feature stair with a large winding stair case that flips to opposite sides of the core between floors creating large double height spaces between flights is due to be installed in August. We’re also looking forward to seeing a full scale mock up of the pre-cast concrete external panels early next month, and the window systems start arriving on site in the next few weeks.


http://cartwrightpickard.com/behind-the-scenes-at-xyz/


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Bligh said:


> Great updates. As much as its controversial, that Library looks fantastic.


no, it doesnt. it clogs up a once graceful and seamless public space with a pointless expensive carbuncle completely at odds with its surroundings. the ceiling of interest, but thats it.


----------



## WingTips

*No. 1 Spinningfields | 20 floors | 92m | 300,000 sqft - Offices...*

Birds eye view



jrb said:


>





Caiman said:


> This morning;


----------



## WingTips

*"Manchester sets out City centre strategy to 2018"...*



> A strategic plan for the next three years of development in Manchester city centre is to be discussed at the city council’s executive meeting on Wednesday, before being put out to public consultation.
> 
> The vision for the city centre until 2018 looks to build on the successes of the previous 2009/12 strategy, with a goal for the city centre to be “a place to invest, to work, to live, to shop, to enjoy, that brings people together and a place that is easy to travel to for leisure or employment, and to get around once there”.
> 
> *According to the draft strategy, “the vision is of Manchester as a world class city as competitive as the best international cities across the globe.”*
> 
> *The strategy looks to root Manchester’s position as the main economic hub in the region, and help rebalance the economic dominance of London and the South East through major investment, to support growth of the city and the city region*.
> 
> The document celebrates achievements since 2009, including the completion of the first phase of the NOMA development, the delivery of HOME, and the refurbishment of the Town Hall complex and enhancement of Central Library and St Peter’s Square.
> 
> The strategic plan goes on to outline the position and priorities for each of the city centre neighbourhoods, and the key infrastructure investments which are critical to the success of the city centre.
> 
> The neighbourhoods are:
> 
> NOMA
> St Johns (former ITV site)
> Spinningfields
> First Street
> The Corridor Manchester
> Aytoun Campus
> Central Business District
> Piccadilly
> Mayfield
> Medieval Quarter
> Great Jackson Street
> Salford Central and Greengate
> Water Street
> Irwell River Park
> Retail Core
> Castlefield
> Northern Quarter
> Chinatown
> The Village
> 
> Key infrastructure investments will focus on:
> 
> Transport
> Digital development
> Waterways
> 
> According to the council, the population of the city centre has trebled in the last decade to almost 25,000 people, and more than 140,000 people work in the city centre, with further increases expected over the next five years.
> 
> Sir Richard Leese, leader of Manchester City Council, said: “The city centre is the beating heart of Manchester’s economy, and so it requires a considered strategy that provides the framework to support our objectives. To do this we must be ambitious and position ourselves as a global city to attract major national and international investment – securing long-term growth and employment.
> 
> “Of course, the other side of this strategy is ensuring that the thousands of people who live in the city centre are provided for with attractive neighbourhoods and good quality, sustainable housing and open public spaces – with the infrastructure in place to make travel into and across the city centre as easy as possible.”


http://www.manchester.gov.uk/meetings/meeting/2475/executive

http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...centre-strategy-to-2018/#sthash.h3eZ0uMl.dpuf


----------



## VDB

Manchester Grande
Mixed use | Midtown

*Developer:* Allied London | *Floors:* 8 | *Office Space:* 4,200sqft 

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125905138#post125905138












> Granada House Atherton Street Manchester M3 3GS
> 
> Part redevelopment and part refurbishment of the site to include,erection of 8 storey office building (Use Class B1) with rooftop pool and amenity space; conversion of Studios 6 and 12 to event spaces (Sui Generis); conversion of the existing Granada House building into a hotel (Use Class C1) with associated private members club (Sui Generis); Class A3 (Restaurant and Café uses) and Class A4 (Drinking Establishment Uses); Cinema (studio 2) (Use Class D2); erection of new single storey rooftop bar/restaurant associated with the private members club; replacement of Studio 8 with a pedestrian linkage between Atherton Street and the wider St Johns masterplan area and creation of covered pedestrian link between Grape Street and Quay Street (both linkages to accommodate temporary and pop-up uses (Sui Generis));creation of temporary car parking to rear of Granada House; works associated with access and servicing of wider development; and associated public realm and landscaping works; following demolition of existing buildings and structures including the Annexe Building fronting Atherton Street, Studio 8, the M1 Corridor, the Administration Block and security lodge fronting Quay Street, mechanical workshop areas and stores to the rear of Studio 8, former staff welfare suite to the rear of Studios 2 and 6, portacabins adjacent to the recycling compound and the perimeter wall to the Breeze Studio Gardens.
> 
> http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...DAF76A?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NQ6U1CBC01D00





> Bonded Warehouse Grape Street Manchester M3 3JE
> 
> Demolition of outbuildings, the adjoining former stables building and external fire escape (as shown on drawing ref. 901 PLS-03) to facilitate the conversion and refurbishment of the lower ground, upper ground and first floors of the Bonded Warehouse for the following uses: retail (Class A1), market (Class A1), restaurant (Class A3), bar (Class A4) offices (Class B1); and refurbishment of the second, third and fourth floors for continued office use (Class B1); along with the installation of roof plant with enclosure, minor external alterations to the building to facilitate new entrances, creation of three external lightwells to facilitate use of the lower ground floor, façade lighting, landscaping, cycle parking and associated works.
> 
> http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...DAF76A?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NQ5GODBC01D00



Planning app has been submitted for the redevelopment of Granada House and the construction of a new 8 storey office block adjacent. They'll be a new glass box restaurant on the top of the Granada building with views out over the city, and the office block will have a pool and spa on the roof.

They'll be new event spaces too, and the Bonded Warehouse (click 4 pic) will also be refurbished into offices on the upper floors, as well as new retail and a market on the ground floor(s).


----------



## WingTips

*"The future of Manchester revealed: A vertical village, new stations, hundreds of new flats and even more skyscrapers"*

"As leaders unveil their city centre vision for the next five years, we show you how it could look"...


> Town hall bosses are on Wednesday agreeing their new masterplan for the city centre - a catalogue of ambitious developments for the next five years.
> 
> They include billions of pounds worth of new neighbourhoods, mostly scattered around the northern and southern fringes of the existing city centre, as well as new skyscrapers and upgrades to a string of attractions, transport links and public spaces.
> 
> We have created this interactive map so you can see what's in store - plus a rundown of some of the key plans below


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-manchester-revealed-vertical-village-9604147


----------



## VDB

Wythenshawe Interchange
Transit station | South Manchester

*Transport nodes:* Bus & Metrolink | *Cost:* £6m | *Developer:* Transport for Gtr Manchester​
*Current status:* Complete

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2098​



Small project. Wythenshawe's new Bus/Metro interchange opened today.

Pics by Johnny de Rivative:


----------



## WingTips

*Corn Exchange...*

Manchester`s new Dining and Leisure destination moves on at pace...



neil081273 said:


>





flange said:


> It is a hive of activity all around the Corn Exchange now, with re-landscaping of the streets surrounding the Corn Exchange nearly complete.





neil081273 said:


> Vapiano
> 
> 
> 
> Cabana.
> 
> 
> 
> Byron



As a matter of interest the new Exchange Metrolink stop is situated directly opposite the Corn Exchange.


----------



## .Adam

Good to see the Corn Exchange with a clear purpose and vision - out of interest are there any first time launches? i.e. any restaurants that don't already have an outlet elsewhere?


----------



## VDB

*Singapore Cash To Pay For Northern Powerhouse*
Sky News: http://news.sky.com/story/1526967/singapore-cash-to-pay-for-northern-powerhouse

*Invest In Manchester, David Cameron tells Singaporean investors*
Thursday, June 30, 2015










> The Prime Minister's concept of a northern powerhouse took off today with most of the *Singaporean leadership saying they'd pour funds into northern England.*
> 
> Singapore's Government runs sovereign wealth funds worth $500bn (£320bn), amongst the biggest in the world.
> 
> Some of that money alongside private Singaporean investment is now heading to the M62.
> 
> Mr Cameron personally insisted on running the first ever northern powerhouse trade mission alongside his four-country trip to South East Asia.
> 
> He said investment in the North would be the “Government’s legacy”.
> 
> Mr Cameron said the football teams in northern cities helped raise awareness about the region.
> 
> In meetings with investors, the Prime Minister repeatedly invited them to look beyond London to Manchester, Leeds and Sunderland.
> 
> He said: "I want you to think again about investing in the UK."
> 
> The Prime Minister suggested that Singapore could provide a model for the Manchester-Leeds region.
> 
> Natalie Yong, a Singaporean investor particularly attracted by airports and high speed rail, told Sky News: "Singaporeans have already invested in London. Manchester and Leeds are the growth areas. Everybody is moving up there."
> 
> Investors met a delegation from the UK including tech businesses, the new interim super-mayor of Greater Manchester, Tony Lloyd, and the new leader of Leeds City Council.
> 
> Both cities listed a series of projects seeking hundreds of millions in foreign investment.
> 
> Business Secretary Sajid Javid said "I've already heard from people on this delegation that deals are being done because we have that Northern powerhouse."
> 
> Sky News asked him why investments in infrastructure and housing were being left to foreign investors and not funded by the Government.
> 
> He said: "This is complementary investment, we have investment from home from UK Government or business and we welcome investment from around the world."
> 
> It is the face of how the transformation of Britain's biggest cities will be funded: money not spent by a cash strapped British public sector, but by the cash-rich private sector of the east.
> 
> The Prime minister referred to how a Yorkshireman, Sir Stamford Raffles, built Singapore two centuries ago.
> 
> The Government now wants Singapore and other Eastern investors to build its northern powerhouse. The empire strikes back.


----------



## VDB

St John's Village
Apts + Retail | Midtown

*No. of apartments:* 57 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Allied London
*Floors:* 5-10

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842056​


Phase 1 of St John's Quarter has been submitted today, following the submission of an application involving the redevelopment of the Granada Building earlier this week.

This phase includes several apartment blocks. Each apartment will have an outdoor garden terrace, hence the strange shapes of each block. At street level they'll be small retail units aimed at start-up businesses and the streets themselves will be narrow to promote a vibrant neighbourhood feel.

Allied London are trying to attract families to live in the city centre with this development.

This is the whole St John's masterplan, you can see the "Village" phase 1 in the centre, while later phases include towers on the riverside.













The Village blocks:


----------



## geoking66

Beautiful. With all the investment flowing into Manchester, it's great to see some truly high-quality design and attention to detail on a larger scale.


----------



## VDB

UoM: Fallowfield Student Village
Student accommodation | South Manchester

*Number of beds:* 5000 | *Architect:* BDP | *Developer:* University of Manchester

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125968505#post125968505​


Details released today of UoM's new Fallowfield Student Village. They're basically redeveloping the Owen's Park Campus, meaning that the legendary Tower accommodation (infamous for student parties and drugs:nuts will be going.


----------



## WingTips

.Adam said:


> Good to see the Corn Exchange with a clear purpose and vision - out of interest are there any first time launches? i.e. any restaurants that don't already have an outlet elsewhere?



Not sure yet Adam, as I am not sure whether the final "line up" has yet been announced, but it will certainly be a great destination.


----------



## VDB

Metrolink Extension: Second City Crossing
Metro Line | Midtown

*Miles:* 1 | *Number of stations:* 3 | *Developer*: TfGM

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041

A new line for the City Zone running between St Peter's Square and Victoria on the below map:












Map of the (very short) new line:










Update by Paul62 yesterday:


----------



## Quicksilver

City looks like booming with constructions.


----------



## WingTips

Quicksilver said:


> City looks like booming with constructions.



It is..Manchester is really taking off...:banana::banana:


----------



## VDB

Alpha Place
Apart-hotel | Knott Mill, Midtown

*Floors:* 7 | *Rooms:* 53 | *Operator*: Blue Rainbow 

*Current Status*: Approved

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309#post121897309


(On the left) - block has been approved. today by Manchester Council.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Do we know if the Owens Park tower is going to be demolished implosion style, or dismantled slowly. Because my flat is like 100 yards from it, on this side of the toast rack.


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*

*Coming along nicely..*



Slow Burn said:


> Taken yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good when you can walk through to new Wakefield street.


----------



## VDB

Here it is! :banana:










*Manchester - August 2015 Development Update*


_________________________________________________________​

*Completed Projects*

- Melia Hotel | 12 floors | First Street
- 90 Princess St | 32 new apartments 
- First St | Plot 1A | Food Podium 
- MotelOne | 14 floor hotel | Piccadilly
- Renaker @ Royal Paragon Ancoats | 5 floor office extension
- First St Multistorey Car Park
- Beswick Community Hub & Connel Sixth Form | Beswick
- HOME Cultural Centre | First St 
- TRANSPORT | Reopening of Oxford Road subway
- TRANSPORT | Todmorden Curve
- Greater Manchester Pension Fund Offices | 3 floors | Droylsden
- FC United Stadium | Broadhurst Park | 5000+ seats | Moston
- Redevelopment of Ancoats Tower Blocks
- Upper Brook St | Resi Terrace | 3 floors, 13 4-bedroom apartments 
- Library Walk Link | St Peter's Square
- "Vimto" Apartments | Chapel St | 6 floors | 97 apts 
- Hazel Grove Station Multistorey Park & Ride 




*Currently Under Construction*

- X1 Salford Quays Phase 3 | 60 apartments | 6 floors 
- Manchester Victoria Station Redevelopment
- The Point | New Islington Phase 2 | 30 Apartments | 4 floors
- X1 Salford Town Hall | 125 new apartments
- TRANSPORT | Airport Station Fourth Platform
- Printworks facade redevelopment
- Salford University; Peel Park Campus | 5fl x 5 / 9fl x 7 / 7fl x 1 blocks
- King St Townhouse, Booth Street, Spring Gardens | 40 rooms
- Corn Exchange Redevelopment | Food & Retail
- NOMA | Public Realm Landscaping around Century House
- 56 Dale St Piccadilly | Refurbishment into 26 new apartments
- MAG World Logistics Hub, Enterprise Zone
- Etihad Stadium | 48,000 Seats | Expansion
- 8-10 Southern St | 2 four storey townhouses | Off Deansgate
- "House" | Urban Splash, New Islington, 44 family homes 2&3fls
- Bollin House | Apartments | Edge St Northern Quarter | 6 floors | 16 apts
- Salford Dock Office | Conversion to 67 apartments
- Chapel St / Caxton St, Salford | 9 Apartments | 6fl
- Caxton Hall | Chapel St | Conversion to 12 apartments
- Leigh>Salford>Central Manchester Guided Busway
- Abbey House Mosely St | External Refurbishment of office building 
- Freemasons Hall Bridge Street Redevelopment
- Cambridge St | 28 floors apartment block
- Oxford Street Cross-Town Bus Priority & New Cycle Lanes
- Drama Hub at Sharp Project
- White City Redevelopment
- Brunswick Redevelopment | £113m
- Jactin House, Ancoats | Conversion + New build offices | 38,000sqft
- Salford University Gateway, New Adelphi | 7 floors | Salford
- Greengate | 21 floors | Apartments
- Hanover House Refurbishment | Offices | 91,000sqft
- X1 Salford Quays Phase 2 | 2x6 floors | 120 apartments
- 40 Chorlton St | Village | 40 new serviced apartments
- Hat Box/ Milliner's Wharf Apartments | New Islington | 8 + 9 floors | 145 apts
- Angelgate/Tymarco Buildings | 2x19 floors | 434 Apartments
- Exchange Quay $10m redevelopment | New public realm, recladding
- Manchester Smart Motorway M60 J8 to J20
- 6 St Annes Square | Conversion to 9 apartments
- Hydes Brewery Hulme | Conversion to 73 luxury apartments
- Christie Hospital: Proton Beam Facility 
- Holiday Inn | Former Employment Exchange | Aytoun St | 8 floors | 300 rooms
- Maggie's Cancer Center | Christie | Norman Foster+Co
- X1 The Exchange | Salford Quays | 10fl, 140 apartments
- St Peter's Square Redevelopment + New St Peter’s Square station
- Trafford Golf Centre | Extension + new dinosaur themed adventure golf course
- Greengate | 31 floors | Apartments 497 apts (altogether)
- Lower Broughton | 3500 homes 
- One Spinningfields Offices | 20 stories | 300,000sqft
- Airport City Enterprise Zone
- Barnes Hospital | Cheadle | Restoration & New Apartments
- METROLINK | Second City Crossing; Victoria to Exchange Square
- City Suites/16 Chapel St | 17 storey apartment block | 263 apartments
- Corn Exchange | Boutique Hotel | 114 rooms
- XYZ Building, Spinningfields | Offices | 9 floors | 160,000sqft
- Salford New Bailey Office Block | 125,000sqft | 7 fl
- Manchester Science Park, Hulme | Redevelopment Masterplan
- Embankment 101 Office Block | 11 floors | 180,000sqft
- Motel One Cross Street | Commercial Buildings | 8 floors
- Redevelopment of Pendleton | Tower Blocks, new homes, etc
- X1 Eastbank (Phase 1) | 310 apartments | New Islington
- Cambridge St | 22 floors apartment block | 282 apts (altogether)
- Cambridge St | 15 floors apartment block
- Plot E2 Premier Inn MediaCityUK | New Hotel and 60,000sqft offices | 11 floors
- SEMMMS Manchester Airport Link Road
- Wilburn St | Block A | 21 floors, apartments | 500 apts (altogether)
- Wilburn St | Block B | 10 floors, apartments
- Wilburn St | Block C | 7 floors, apartments
- Wilburn St | Block D | 13 floors, apartments
- Number 2 St Peter's Square | 12 floors | 161,000sqft Offices
- Tariff St, Ian Simpson Architects | Piccadilly Basin | 91 apartments, 11 floors
- TRANSPORT | Bolton Transport Interchange Redevelopment
- New Roof, Barton Square Trafford Centre
- 1 Water Street | 28fl | 301 apartments
- METROLINK | Second City Crossing; St Peter's to Exchange Square
- TRANSPORT | Electrification between Manchester and Bolton (eventually the Lakes)




*Green Projects |* Site Clearance Ongoing, Construction Starting Soon

- Gazprom Energy | 7 floors | 187,000sqft | No. 6 1st St
- X1 MediaCity Phase 1 | 26 floors | 275 apartments
- Angel Gardens | 33 storey resi tower | 458 apartments
- 1 Ellesmere Street Castlefield | 3fl | Apartments | The Roof Gardens | 73 apts
- Cow Hollow Hotel | Newton St | Northern Quarter
- Redevelopment of UoM Precinct and Public Realm
- Plots H3 & H6 Airport City | Offices & Hotel 
- 8 King St | Corner of Deansgate | Conversion, 21 new apartments
- Urban Splash, Stubb's Mill Refurbishment | 30,000sqft commercial workspace
- Three-Star Hilton Garden Inn | Airport City | 8 floors 
- MBS Redevelopment | New 20fl Crowne Plaza Hotel | West Booth St
- 27 Cross Street | Conversion to 27 apartments 
- 16-18 King St | 5 apartments
- Montana House, Princess Street | Addition of two floors | 3 apts
- 2 Harter St, Conversion to 22 apartments | Off Princess St
- TRANSPORT | Ordsall Chord | Salford | Piccadilly-Victoria Direct
- Union St New Islington | 302 apartments | 8, 9 & 10 stories




*Blue Projects |* Planning Application Approved

- Axis Albion Tower Apartments | 28 floors | 173 apts
- Ancoats Dispensary Building Regeneration
- Arkwright House, Parsonage Gardens, Refurbishment
- Adelphi Wharf | Fortis Developments | 206 apartments (Phase 1)
- Palace Hotel Refurbishment | Oxford St
- North Parade, St Mary's Parsonage | Conversion to 71 apartments
- Former Stock Exchange | 4 Norfolk St | Conversion to 35-bedroom hotel
- Bloom St Apart Hotel Salford | 5 floors
- 52-60 Chapel St, Salford | Conversion to 10 apartments
- Custom House Furness Quay | Conversion to 60 apartments
- Bentink St/Chester Road | deTrafford | 162 luxury apartments | 12 floors
- Bracken House, Charles Street Conversion | 113 apartments
- Downtown | Salford | 4,7,10 & 15 floors, 372 apartments (counted as Cent Salford)
- Murray’s Mills | 124 apartments | new 5 storey block
- Siemen's Headquarters, Didsbury. | 140,000sqft offices, 90 homes
- Nuffield Health New Private Hospital | C. Manchester Hospitals
- Elisabeth Mill | Reddish | 150 apartments | DeTrafford
- Trinity | Blackfriars St | 17 + 13 floors, 380 apartments
- Astley & Bryom House | Offices | Quay Street | 14 floors
- Refurbishment of Royal Exchange | 7,038sqft offices
- Clippers Quay Phase 1 | 2x8 floors | 208 apartments
- Cleminson St/Phillip's Church | Salford | 36 townhouses
- Alpha Place Knott Mill | 7 storey apart hotel | 53 rooms 
- Lowry Theatre | New Entrance & Waterside Restaurant | £3m
- Victoria Mill, Droylsden | 131 apartments & town houses | DeTrafford
- Chapel Wharf | 995 apartments | 23/18/17/15 floors
- Assembly Tower | New 17 storey office block | Titan Investments | 175,000sqft
- New Bailey, Stanley St | Apartment Block | 11 floors, 90 apartments
- Middlewood Locks Phase 1 | Plot I | 300 apartments
- 3 St Peter’s Square | 12 floors | 160,000sqft





*Orange Projects |* Holding Planning Application

- Salisbury House, Conversion to 31 apartments | Granby Row
- George Leigh/Loom St Ancoats | 3 storey terraces | 20x4bed apartments
- Walkden Guided Busway | Disused railway south of Walkden-A580
- Green Quarter | 15 floors | 146 apartments 
- Overseas House | Deansgate/Quay St | 6 storey office extension | 52,000sqft
- "Forshaw Group" | 7fl apartments, Simpson St NOMA | 176 apartments
- 39 Tib St | 5 floors | 3 apartments
- Woden St/Ordsall Lane, Salford | 8 floors | 53 apartments 
- 58-60 King Street | Conversion to 7 apartments
- 64-66 King Street | Conversion to 8 apartments
- 86-88 Market St (above Barclays) | 15 apartments 
- 76-78 Great Ancoats Street | 14 floors | 134 apartments | 6,000sqft offices
- Basil House, Portland St | Conversion to 37 apartments 
- X1 MediaCity Phase 2 apartments | 275 apartments 
- Pomona Strand | 11 + 10 floors, 164 apartments
- Gore St, Salford Central | 3 blocks, 11-20 floors | 234 apartments + hotel 
- 28 Oldham St | Conversion to a 66 room hotel (above Dry Bar)
- Redevelopment of Granada Building | Grande Hotel and rooftop restaurant
- Granada site | New 8 storey office building, 4,200sqft | Rooftop pool 
- Bonded Warehouse | Redevelopment into offices, retail and market
- 11 York St | 8 storey office building 
- 5-7 Chapel Walks/| 26 Floors | 275 Tudor House | Conversion to 9 apartments
- Hilton Garden Inn | Emirates Stadium, Trafford | 150 beds
- Springfield, Salford | Urban Splash | 71 homes, 100 apartments 
- Ordsall Lane, Dyer St + Everard St | 220 apartments | 5+8 floors
- Bupa Headquarters | Harbour City, Salford | 145,000sqft | 6 floors
- St John's Quarter Phase 1 | Allied London | Village | 57 apartments 
- Citygate Court Mosely St | External Refurbishment of office building
- Former Moss Tavern Pub, Droylsden | 33 apartments | 4 floors
- Cornerhouse Conversion | Metropolitan University School of Theatre
- Manchester Science Park | 53,000sqft, Airport City Area
- New Islington Free School | New Islington
- Bank House Refurb and Reclad | Portland Street
- George Leigh St Ancoats | Former Morning Star Hostel | 22 apartments
- Shelter, 119 Princess St | 11 floors, 64 apartments
- Oxford Road station redevelopment 
- X1 MediaCity Phase 3 & 4 | 26x2 floors | 550 apartments
- Piccadilly Station | Platforms 15 & 16
- Westminster House Portland St | External refurbishment
- The Regent Site | New Office Block, Salford Quays
- King William St | Salford Quays | 12 & 8 floors | 300 student flats
- Peel Park Redevelopment | £2.1m | Salford 
- 10-12 Whitworth St | 35 floors | 5 Plus Architects, 327 apartments | 117m
- TRANSPORT | Metrolink Trafford Centre Line
- Trafford Waters | 3,000 apartments | 80,000sqft office space | Primary School





*Red Projects | *No Planning Applications, Not Likely To Begin Soon

- New Hotel and apartments Aytoun St | 1960s tower | Capital & Centric | Kampus
- Former Salford Crescent Police Station | Hotel, Restaurant & Apartments Conv. 
- X1 Eastbank “The Plaza” (Phase 2) | Great Ancoats St | 196 apartments
- Flatiron Building | NQ/Piccadilly | 114 bedroom easyHotel
- Norton Court | Greengate, Salford | 7 & 15 floors | 310 apartments
- Manchester University Fallowfield Student Village
- Museum of Science and Industry Expansion | $800m | New Exhibition Space 
- TRANSPORT | Salford Central Platforms 3, 4 and 5
- Clipper's Quay Phases 2 & 3 | 2x9 floors + 11 floors | 406 apartments
- One Manchester | Royce Road, Hulme | 66 two-bedroom apartments
- One Manchester | Leaf Street, Hulme | 100 new apartments 
- Cutting Room Sq/Hood St, Manchester Life | 30 apartments | 8 floors 
- Manchester Airport | Terminal 2 expansion, Terminal 3 Revamp | Megaplan
- Refurbishment of Newbank & Riverbank Towers, Salford
- Mayfield Masterplan | Piccadilly | 800,000sqft offices, 1,300 homes, 350 hotel beds
- The Sir Henry Royce Insitute | £250m
- Trinity Fields Masterplan | 3 tower blocks, 25-50 floors | 3000 apartments 
- The Factory Theatre | Former Granada Site
- Adelphi Manor Wharf Phase 2 | 320 apartments 
- St John’s Quarter Phase 2+
- Plot A5, Stanley St New Bailey | 11 Storey Apartment Block
- 2 Angel Square Offices | 10 Floors | 200,000sqft
- Pomona Docks Masterplan | Cornbrook Hub, 800 apartments 
- MMU: Redevelopment of Mable Tylecote Building, All Saints 
- Islington Wharf Phase 3 | 3, 3, 5 & 10 floors, 102 homes
- Murray Mills | Ancoats | 830 apartments, conversion, Manchester City FC
- Manchester Engineering Campus Development | £300m
- 3 Angel Square | 12 floors | 250,000sqft
- New Victoria | 150,000sqft office block | 17/22 stories resi towers | 475 apartments 
- Great Jackson Masterplan | 5-58 floors | 3,663 apartments | Vision 
- Oast House Site Spinningfields | 6,000sqft leisure & hotel | 8 floors
- Manchester Phoenix Arena | 3,000 seat-stadium/Ice Rink | City Centre
- St John's Place | 55 storey resi tower | 260 apartments
- Oxford Square, Former BBC Oxford Road Site | Masterplan
- Oxford Rd Station Surrounds | 66 apartments, Hotel, 300,000sqft office
- Middlewood Locks | 2,000 apartments | 750,000sqft commercial
- Former Gravity Tower | Store St | 500 apartments | 30 floors 
- Jackson's Row Masterplan




___________________________________________________​
*Crane Count​*
*Salford*
- Gateway New Adelphi Building, University (2 cranes)
- One Greengate (2 cranes)
- Wilburn Basin (2 cranes)
- City Suites (1 crane)
- 101 Embankment (1 crane)

*Salford Quays*
- Tomorrow (1 crane)
- X1 Exchange (1 crane)

*Piccadilly*
- Kennedy Building Ancoats (1 crane)
- Holiday Inn (2 cranes)
- Hat Box (1 crane)

*East*
- X1 Eastbank (1 crane)

*Victoria/North Central*
- Bollin House (1 crane)
- Cotton Building Spinningfields (2 cranes)

*Peter's Fields/South Central*
- Cambridge St (1 crane)

*TOTAL:* 19















___________________________________________________​
*Statistics & Analysis​*
As you know I do these every 3 months.

Here are the links to a few other Development Updates I've done over the past year or so:

May 2015: Click

February 2015: Click

November 2014: Click

August 2014: Click

May 2014: Click

February 2014: Click

November 2013: Click

August 2013: Click

June 2013: Click

March 2013: Click

January 2013: Click



- The number of completed projects (on which construction has stopped, including internal works, and the building or structure is occupied/open) has increased from 7 in May to 10 now in August 2015.

- The number of projects under construction (on which construction activity has begun, in the form of diggers, of drills or of cranes etc) has decreased very slightly; from 77 in May to 75 now. This has been bouncing up and down for about a year now, for instance it increased by a lot between February and May. See the graph below. 

- The number of projects which are 'Shovel Ready' (on which construction has a high chance of beginning by the next Update in three months time) has decreased: from 18 in May to 17 now. This is a good thing, as it means that sites are finally beginning to go from being clear to starting construction. The process of getting a project approved to getting it U/C also appears to be quickening. However, the Crowne Plaza at the Manchester Business School has had to move DOWN from Construction to Shovel Ready because it appears work here has stalled.

- The number of projects which have been approved planning stands at 30, up from 22 in May.

- Projects holding a planning application which hasn't yet been approved stands at 45, down from 47 in May.

- The number of "Red" projects (those which are masterplans or visions without a planning application, not including framework applications) has decreased by -7 since May to 38 - mainly due to projects such as St John's Phase 1 and X1 MediaCity Phases 2-4 being entered into the planning system, making them advance to Orange. 

*The graph below shows how this Development Update compares with similar ones all the way back to January 2013, effectively showing Manchester's economic recovery.*










- This year, for the first time, we started to get "inflation" - this means that there are now more projects with a planning application than actually U/C. This can mean two things: 1) either Manchester has a healthy pipeline of projects with which it can continue to be active with for the foreseeable future or 2) a lot of these projects don't happen and there's an oversaturation of the market which puts other tangible investors off, which would be bad. 

- You can see the staggering rise in the number of "UP" projects. This is unlikely to be as high next quarter, but it's still a good thing. It's worth pointing out that the vast majority of "UP" projects were those which were advancing into being Under Construction - such as the Hanover House refurbishment, One Spinningfields, Barnes Hospital Cheadle and One Water Street. This is, of course, very good for the local economy. 

- The number of "NEW" projects has fallen quite a bit and is generally quite sluggish. As we start seeing more and more projects starting construction, it would be ideal to also have a high number of "NEW" projects coming online at the other end, in order to sustain a constant stream of activity in Manchester in the future. The majority of NEW projects were those which were entered into the planning system this quarter - such as the latest phase of the Green Quarter - a new block envisaged to contain 146 apartments, and Peel's brand new monstrosity down at Pomona Island, two blocks (10 and 11 stories) containing 164 apartments overall.

- Sluggish growth in the number of projects U/C was caused by a high number of completions this quarter.

- TL;dr - we can see from the graph that Manchester has come a long way since January 2013. The number of projects U/C has nearly quadrupled, and the number of projects with a planning application has also increased by a similar amount. That the number of projects U/C and with a planning application always seem to be so similar is a mark of a very healthy economy - it means that for every development starting construction, one is gaining a planning application. It guarantees a constant stream of activity. 

Overall, another good three months for Manchester. The number of UP projects (i.e. ones which advance from, say, having no planning application to having a planning application, or being approved planning, or starting construction) has increased dramatically - from 46 between Feb-May 2015 to 77 between May-August. Generally, there is an overall trend of "mobilisation" as projects start to become U/C or projects which were previously "visions" or "masterplans" are starting to gain planning applications, thus becoming more likely to happen. This is the case recently with St John's phase 1. 




___________________________________________________​

*Apartments​*
Focussing on apartments, this is something that Manchester is doing very strongly at the moment. There must be a lot of demand to live in the city centre and surrounding area, this market is on fire. 

- There are currently 1,284 apartments U/C in Salford Central.
- There are 1,730 apartments U/C in Midtown*
- There are 387 apartments U/C in Salford Quays
- *There are 3,538 apartments U/C in total across the three areas.*

- There are currently 4,464 apartments in the City Centre which are either U/C OR have a planning application.
- There are currently 4,289 apartments in Salford Central which are either U/C OR have a planning application.
- There are currently 1,745 apartments in Salford Quays which are either U/C OR have a planning application.
- *Overall, there are 13,252 apartments in the four areas (including Trafford with Trafford Waters) which are U/C or have a planning application. Overall, this could lead to a population expansion of up to 40,000 people in the central areas over the next few years.*

*Midtown = the city centre and surrounding areas such as Ancoats, New Islington, Castlefield and the Universities

The graph below shows the massive growth in the apartment market in Manchester in the last few years:










- The number of apartments U/C in Midtown has only recently shot past Salford Central. 
- As you can see, there has been a rapid rise in the amount of projects with a planning application over the past year or so. 
- Salford holds the most planning applications for apartments, spurred on by developments such as Chapel Wharf (995 apartments) and Adelphi Wharf (206 apartments), however after years of sluggish growth Midtown is now catching up. 
- Number of U/C in Central Salford has fallen recently due to Vimto Gardens (97 apartments and homes) completing.



___________________________________________________​
*Tall Buildings (75m+)​*
Manchester is now beginning to reach into the sky yet again, and there's now so many skyscraper proposals that it's warranted a list in here!

In the 1990s, the city's tallest buildings were:

*1990s*
1) CIS (118m)
2) City Tower (107m)
3) Arndale Tower (90m)
4) Town Hall (87m)
5) Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)



Currently....

*Current*
1) Beetham (169m)
2) CIS (118m)
3) City Tower (107m)
4) New Wakefield St (106m)
5) Arndale Tower (90m)
6) Town Hall (87m)
7) Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
8) CJC (80m)
9) 3 Hardman St (75m)



When everything that is currently U/C or Shovel Ready is completed....

*Near Future*
1) Beetham (169m)
2) CIS (118m)
3) City Tower (107m)
4) New Wakefield St (106m)
5) Angel Gardens (106m)
6) No. 1 Spinningfields (92m)
7) Arndale Tower (90m)
8) One Greengate (88m)
9) Town Hall (87m)
10) X1 MediaCity (86m)
11) Cambridge St (83m)
12) Water St (82m)
13) Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
14) CJC (80m)
15) 3 Hardman St (75m)



And a little bit more fantastical.....

*Far future*
1) Great Jackson 1 (198m)
2) Beetham (169m)
3) St John’s Place (165m)
4) Great Jackson 2 (157m)
5) Trinity Fields 1 (152m)
6) Great Jackson 3 (132m)
7) St John’s Tower 2 (132m)
8) CIS (118m)
9) 10-12 Whitworth St (117m)
10) Great Jackson 4 (115m)
11) Great Jackson 5 (115m)
12) St John’s Tower 3 (109m)
13) City Tower (107m)
14) New Wakefield St (106m)
15) Angel Gardens (106m)
16) Trinity Fields 2 (100m)
17) Trinity Fields 3 (96m)
18) Axis (93m)
19) Middlewood Locks Plot I (93m)
20) No. 1 Spinningfields (92m)
21) Arndale Tower (90m)
22) One Greengate (88m)
23) Town Hall (87m)
24) X1 MediaCity x4 (86m)
25) Cambridge St (83m)
26) Trinity Fields 4 (83m)
27) St John’s Tower 4 (83m)
28) St John’s Tower 5 (83m)
29) Water St (82m)
30) Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
31) CJC (80m)
32) Astley & Byrom House (77m)
33) 3 Hardman St (75m)

Some day...........?












___________________________________________________​

*Offices​*
Office Space U/C in Central SALFORD/MIDTOWN: 1,055,000sqft
Office Space U/C in SALFORD QUAYS: 60,000sqft

Office Space w/ Planning App in Central SALFORD/MIDTOWN: 887,387
Office Space w/ Planning App in SALFORD QUAYS: 145,000sqft





___________________________________________________​

*And finally.....​*
This is a bit of a regurgitation and it actually needs updating from when I first posted it, but here is the Manchester Development Map!










:banana:


----------



## Quicksilver

VDB thats impressive analysis. I would say Manchester easily beats some much larger cities in Western Europe especially when it comes to high rise construction.


----------



## NMcClatchey

That's brilliant. Very excited for this.


----------



## Mr Cladding

It countunes to amaze me how Manchester has so many highrise buildings which date from the late 20th century but still retain thier original design and form. Unlike some of thier London counterparts.


----------



## WingTips

Superb update VDB many thanks for going to all the time and trouble compiling it.


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*

A Birds eye view...



paul62 said:


> From Beetham (30th July 2015)...


----------



## Bligh

Fantastic updates VDB mate.

Soon, Manchester will be regularly mentioned on the 'Best European Skyline' thread. The UK needs another Skyline!


----------



## WingTips

Bligh said:


> Fantastic updates VDB mate.
> 
> Soon, Manchester will be regularly mentioned on the 'Best European Skyline' thread. The UK needs another Skyline!



The way its going at the moment Bligh that could very well be on the Horizon ( pardon the pun)


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


Update by AC1


----------



## VDB

76-88 Great Ancoats
Apartments | Midtown

*No. of apartments:* 138 | *Floors:* 14 | *Developer:* Mulbury Homes | *Architect:* Tim Groom

*Current Status:* Planning app submitted

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176​


----------



## WingTips

*CitySuites *| Chapel St | Greengate | 54m | 17 fl | U/C...



AC1 said:


> Who can see a Core starting to make its presence felt???......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not then here is a zoomed in picture :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an even more zoomed in picture... :nuts:


----------



## WingTips

* Corn Exchange...*

More occupiers are now moving into the building...



neil081273 said:


> Banyan Bar and Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Zizzi
> 
> 
> 
> Pho
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Express looks about ready to open.


----------



## VDB

Norton Court
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 34 & 14 | *No. of apartments:* 310 | *Architect:* Jeffrey Bell

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126121138#post126121138


----------



## WingTips

VBD can`t work out where the above will be?


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> VBD can`t work out where the above will be?


Plot just north of One Greengate WingTips


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ fantastic stuff. I really like that design.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Mental.

What a town.

Uk's No2 city in doubt?


----------



## VDB

211 Trafford Road
Apartments | The Quays, Salford

*Floors:* 14 | *No. of apartments:* 133 | *Height:* 44m

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843435


Another newby:


----------



## 086756

*Chicago Style Buildings/Inspired by - Proposed/Approved*

Just a reminder of what we have to come.

*Proposed*

*Norton Court*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843464










*Whitworth Street West *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=914266&page=10










*St John's Place *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351808&page=64










*Trafford Road*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843435










*Store Street* (no planning app... yet)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488499&page=20










Approved

*Angel Gardens*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918










*Assembly Building*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527079&page=4


----------



## WingTips

JamieUK said:


> I predict that the majority would say the former.


Aficionados of that era of Architecture will probably love it...as always in life beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mr Cladding

WingTips said:


> Aficionados of that era of Architecture will probably love it...as always in life beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Eye of the beholder is the greatest gift you could give to an developer. That expression allows any developer to justify any high rise crap they may want to throw-up in a city.


----------



## jrb

Apologies if this has already been posted, but I Googled it under Oxygen Tower - skyscrapercity - Manchester, and nothing came up.

Selling now!



> *Oxygen Tower Manchester - Iconic, Tallest Residential Tower in Manchester City*
> 
> Located within a highly accessible location in close proximity to Manchester Piccadilly Station, the Northern Quarter and the main commercial core of the city centre, Oxygen is an iconic 31 storey residential tower and a landmark for a world-class city. Comprising 343 stylish apartments, eight townhouses, leisure and amenity facilities and sky gardens, Oxygen will be a beacon on Manchester’s skyline.
> 
> Oxygen Tower Manchester is unique. It's a vertical village. Family town houses engage the street. Above the town houses sit the amenity deck with swimming pool and spa, gym and community hall. Above the amenity deck are apartments to live with views across the City and towards the Peak District National Park. The town houses and apartments have full height window and balconies allowing the generous internal layout to be flooded with natural daylight.
> 
> The south west corner of Oxygen Manchester has been designed to accommodate a stepped allotment terrance. Grow your vegetables then nip in the pool for a soak. Under the allotments we have incorporated a coffee shop to get your morning fix.
> 
> Oxygen Tower steps up from 8 to 14 and up to 31 storeys. Roof gardens with party rooms to rent are situated on level 9 and 15. The roof gardens face the City and offer unrivalled views and sunsets.
> 
> Generous storage and parking provision allow Oxygen Tower Manchester to fit your lifestyle. 24 hour concierge and support from the on-site Oxygen team will be at hand.
> 
> Developer and Architect statements.
> 
> Great new buildings have never just happened. They are conceived, designed, developed and built by people of commitment and vision. Our team has been assembled with care from acknowledged experts in their field, each sharing a passion for the built environment of our great City."
> 
> Chairman
> Property Alliance Group
> 
> 
> "Oxygen is unashamedly high quality - both iconic and accessible. A new benchmark in urban living."
> 
> Jon Matthews
> 5Plus Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brochure. http://oxygenmanchester.com/downloads/Oxygen_Brochure.pdf
> 
> Various websites.(shades of how Axis has been marketed)
> 
> http://oxygenmanchester.com/
> http://www.oxygenmanchesterpiccadilly.com/
> http://www.mysgprop.com/oxygen-tower-manchester-uk/
> http://www.propertyfactsheet.com/properties/oxygen-tower-manchester/
> http://www.singaporepropertyforsale.info/
> Etc.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

When does Oxygen Tower start building?


----------



## VDB

MatthewDalrymple said:


> When does Oxygen Tower start building?


It'll be months to years yet, the building hasn't even submitted a planning application. It's hot off the press!


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Is there a separate thread yet as I already have 11 baseline shots (4 here) and I didn't even hit the canal bridge or Millbank street yet -


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^^^ Is this going to be the Site for Oxygen Tower?


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

WingTips said:


> ^^^^^^^ Is this going to be the Site for Oxygen Tower?


It definitely is in-between Store street and Millbank street, but still my awful sense of direction leads me to question myself. I stupidly left this one out which has a street sign on -


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Ignore


----------



## WingTips

OK thanks for that Matt..am sure VDB will be able to clarify matters.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The retail park just shut Mothercare, leaving the right hand side along with Argos empty which is where Sainsburys was supposed to go. Any ideas on what is going on?

(fracking windows 10 and onedrive is fracking me senseless, two thousand options over 500 different screens, all my deletes and edits and folder sorting gone so am going to be behind for a bit).

I really might kill microsoft. i have a 95Mb dl AND ul connection and it is still doing the stupidest things. I have to redo the last few days photos and there are over 1000 of them.


----------



## WingTips

Hope you get W10 sorted out Matt.


----------



## WingTips

*"LCCC gets consent for Hilton hotel"...*



> The development of a 150-bedroom hotel at Lancashire County Cricket Club operated by Hilton Garden Inn has been approved by Trafford Council.
> 
> LCCC will now begin a tender process to find a contractor for the project.
> 
> The four-star hotel at the corner of Brian Statham Way and Talbot Road would replace the current 68-bedroom hotel at the club’s Emirates Old Trafford site.
> 
> The architect on the scheme is Glasgow-based Ica.
> 
> The hotel will include a café, ticket office and pop-up bar. The planning application also seeks approval for external alterations to the rear of the ‘A’ viewing stand.
> 
> The total cost of the hotel redevelopment is expected to be in the region of £12m.
> 
> The Greater Manchester Combined Authority agreed to provide a £5m loan to Lancashire County Cricket Club from the Greater Manchester Growth and Growing Places funds earlier this year, with match funding secured from Trafford Council. The club also raised £3m through a retail bond launch.
> 
> The planning application was submitted by Deloitte.


- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/lccc-gets-consent-for-hilton-hotel/#sthash.3RpxRc37.dpuf


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

WingTips said:


> Hope you get W10 sorted out Matt.


I'm waiting for the lawsuit that MS will pre-empt with Win 10.1 that puts all the settings and privacy options together.


----------



## jrb

New video.

X1 Mediacity.

1 tower has sold out. 2nd tower is currently being marketed.

Pure property developer cheese. :lol:


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​

Pictures by Matthew Dalrymple

This thing is enormous!!


----------



## geoking66

^ Beautiful. I love seeing the overhead lines on the line to Salford Central as well...Manchester is really growing up (pun intended).


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Groundworks

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​

Picture by Matthew Dalrymple.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Does anyone know if these sites are going to be used for anything? I thought BUPA was building something but I think they are just renting something over the bridge. I googled but got nowhere.


----------



## WingTips

BUPA start their new offices in the second photo I think its next year.


----------



## blvd93

SomeKindOfBug said:


> I wish there was a more direct north/south line. Buses are fine up and down Oxford Rd but it's sparse everywhere else and you can go f yourself if you think I'm walking to east dids.


I'd like to see a Seoul-style bus highway down Princess Parkway.


----------



## WingTips

*"Bumper planning agenda for Salford"...*



> *As a sign of the development market continuing to gather pace, Salford City Council is set to approve 1,750 homes, and more than 150,000 sq ft of offices at its planning committee meeting next week*.
> 
> Council planning officers have recommended several schemes for approval ahead of the meeting on Thursday 3 September.
> 
> Projects include the construction of 1,100 apartments across four 26-storey blocks by X1 Developments and Knight Knox International.
> 
> The £200m X1 Media City scheme will be completed over four phases and is located on Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays.
> 
> Building work is being carried out by Liverpool-based Vermont Construction. Phase one will be made up of 275 flats which are due for completion in 2017. The development was designed by AHR. The scheme also includes 22,700 sq ft of commercial space.
> 
> The council is also expected to approve Peel Land’s proposals for a 145,000 sq ft six-storey office on the Regent site, which has been pre-let to Bupa.
> 
> Construction of the property, known as The Regent, should start in 2016. When completed, around 2,000 Bupa staff will relocate from the company’s current offices in the Anchorage and Victoria buildings.
> 
> On the site of the Bupa car park in King William Enterprise Park, Peel-subsidiary Tokenhouse Developments has outlined plans for a 300-apartment student accommodation scheme, across two blocks of between eight- and 12-storeys.
> 
> In Seaford Road, Rock Asset Management is due to deliver a £7.5m development of 80 homes on the former Vita site, while Watson Homes and City West Housing Trust has plans for 21 apartments and 80 homes as part of an £11m scheme at the former Willows Rugby Club.
> 
> At the former Mitchell Shackleton Vulcan engineering works, Bellway Homes has also put forward plans for the construction of 140 homes



- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/bumper-planning-agenda-for-salford/#sthash.Dy4wpRLq.dpuf


----------



## WingTips

*"£22m improvements to Salford homes progressing."..*


> *THE next phase of £22m of major improvement work to thousands of homes across Salford has begun*.A £1.9m investment scheme to revamp a further 250 properties in Seedley and Charlestown has now got underway following the transfer of 8,500 homes from Salford Council to housing association Salix Homes earlier this year.The work is the continuation of an ambitious two-year investment programme by Salix Homes, which will see 2,200 homes undergo £22m of much needed improvements including new kitchens, bathrooms, windows...


Full story..http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...ford-homes-progressing.html?news_section=4150


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ I love the Metrolink Lettered lines. It reminds me slightly of the NYC Subway.


----------



## TamaSuperstar

VDB said:


> 2 St Peter's Square
> Office | Central
> 
> *Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates
> 
> *Current Status*: Under Construction
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crane has gone up - one of two, apparently.


It's definitely going to be polarising, but if they pull this off and it surpasses the renders there's a real chance this project could actually be gorgeous. Lives and dies by the materials though.


----------



## Tellvis

WOW! St Peters square, stylish and classy..


----------



## WingTips

Tellvis said:


> WOW! St Peters square, stylish and classy..


When completed it will be a world class Public Realm, I am looking forwards to seeing it finished.


----------



## VDB

8 King
Apartments | City Zone

RightMove: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-51490756.html

*Now on sale!*
£260,000, 1 bedroom apartment​

King St/St Annes Square in Central Manchester is fast becoming the place to live, as these apartment conversions are showing. There's more under construction in another block down the street going for £275,000 - and some more at St Annes Square and Cross St. I reckon there's space in the City Zone for about 20,000 apartments simply by converting above-retail floor space like this, and conversions are always so popular.


----------



## WingTips

*Green light for development on former Salford Reds site...*

PLANNERS have given the green light to City West Housing Trust’s 103-home development – to be built on the former Salford City Reds’ rugby ground in Salford. The development is part of the landlord’s wider £140m investment to build 1,500 homes in the North West by 2018. City West’s latest plans will see 23 three-bedroom houses, 55 two-bedroom houses, 21 one and two-bedroom apartments and four two-bedroom bungalows built for affordable rent on the former Salford Reds’ turf at the Willows....

Full Story...http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...rmer-salford-reds-site.html?news_section=4150


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​


Update by Bylina


----------



## VDB

XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, City Zone

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093









Update by Slow Burn.



Slow Burn said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## VDB

One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​

Starting to make quite an impact now.....



Slow Burn said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Outwood Wharf
Apartments | Salford 

*Floors:* 6, 8, 18 | *Number of homes*: 246 | *Council:* Salford City

*Current Status*: Planning Application Submitted 

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126879666#post126879666
​
Quite out of the blue for a Sunday evening, 246 new apartments for a currently derelict area in inner Salford. 



yesevil said:


>


----------



## WingTips

Wow One Greengate will certainly be a landmark.


----------



## WingTips

*CitySuites On wards and Upwards..*



paul62 said:


> Yesterday...





pookey said:


> Some more from this week guys.





Slow Burn said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Bit of an update on what has been a pretty cool 24 hours in Manchester.

Firstly, it appears hyper-active property developer Renaker is planning Manchester (and the North of England's) tallest building - at 64 floors it should be just over 200m tall.



Burlington Bolshevik said:


> Apologies if this is discussed elsewhere on this thread, however a neigbour on our street works at Renaker. He tells me that the council are set to approve the Great Jackson St development within a few weeks.
> 
> The tallest tower in the project will be 64 floors and will be higher than the Beetham tower. However this contradicts the masterplan which states 58 (resi), unless the additional 6 floors cover restaurant, viewing gallery, plant floors etc??
> 
> I guess all will become clear soon!





And in addition to that, GMCA have revealed more of what they want from the government post-devolution. 

The stand-out policies are Greater Manchester is set to receive transport funding proportionate to London based on population size. 3 million vs 9 million dictates that GM will receive 1/3rd of London's allocation - by 2021.

They also want to receive funding to relieve the backlog of highways projects (is there any indication that this could include the Stockport- Sheffield road tunnel?)

£9m a year to fund a GM Business Advice Centre, and an additional £41m to fund an SME Growth Program.

Anyway, here's the full list - wonderfully summarised by WatcherZero.



> Underlying theme is self reliance and empowerment of citizens.
> 
> Transport ask is that pro-rata on economic size by 2021 Greater Manchester receives the same transport funding as London. They are also developing a proposal for match funding to address the backlog of highways maintenance.
> 
> For Higher Education they are proposing the 'Pankhurst Centre for Health Research and Innovation’, a health research university linked institution similar to that for developing carbon nanotubes.
> 
> On housing they are asking for the ability to borrow to fund house building and a tax on the increase in property value resulting from the granting of planning permission (e.g. an acre of pastoral land is worth £22,000 before planning consent and £500k afterwards). They are asking to withdraw from the New Homes Bonus, this government scheme which top slices local authority spending has cost GM authorities £142m in the last five years and they have only received £92m in return. Making better use of social housing stock, regulatory change to allow housing providers to offer shorter leases of adapted housing to allow greater frequency of assessment reviews, too much capital subsidised housing is being leased to people who don't need it they argue. Devolution of Stamp Duty revenues and ability to vary rates, they want to for example lower stamp duty on new build brown field sites and raise it on new build greenfield sites, they also want to offer more support to first time buyers.
> 
> Research into whether instead of subsidising/creating modal shift to green technologies through redistributive taxes it would be more efficient to instead spend the public money on the investment side, lowering the financing costs of initial installations and removing the ongoing financial payments hassle.
> 
> £9m per year to finance a business and foreign trading advice service to local companies and £41m over for years for growth loans to SME's.
> 
> Funding to move away from 'trials' and actually implement large public sector savings and reform programmes, e.g. to attract third party funding and allow full scale rollout of trials to all authorities rather than just one or two.
> 
> Government has asked GM to request a data sharing commission and legislation in the Cities bill modeled on New York allowing easier trading of public service information between agencies and clear the red tape of data protection, this would act as a trial which could be rolled out nationally.
> 
> The ability to raise a financial levy on companies that would fund careers advice and fund apprenticeships. They are also asking for more flexibility to design skills commissioning programmes and devolution of FE and EFA funding support for students to allow for example further education student loans.
> 
> Continued support for Summer Budgets agreement for development of proposals in relation to Child Services.
> 
> To build on Summer budgets devolving of 100% of business levys to allow the mayor to raise a 2p+ levy on businesses in consultation with business but without the need for a referendum. To move away from the referendum cap on varying council tax rates, reduce the council tax freezing rewards medium term uncertainty, tackle the various council tax student exemptions and reductions which cost £10m a year. Dialog over increasing the number of council tax bands.
> 
> The number of Hotel stays in GM has increased from 2m in 2003 to 6m in 2013, however more investment is required in business, culture and leisure. In partnership with London they want to work with the government to explore a hotel bed tax similar to those in US and Europe and implemented in the same way as local exemptions from Sunday trading laws with the money used to fund the tourism industry.
> 
> To pilot an APD holiday on long haul flights to and from Manchester Airport and in the long term to explore flexibilities with Government to financially incentivise more long haul flights from less congested airports.
> 
> 
> 
> So overall that's a very large amount of very small asks from Government not amounting to very much financially compared to what some other cities have been requesting.
> 
> 
> In regards Enterprise Zones, one was established at the airport and expanded last EZ round. The government is again asking for submissions though to a very tight timetable (submissions in August, final bids in mid September). The LEP is currently working up four possible bids; Life Sciences, Digital and Creative, Logistics, Town Centres. But because of the tight timescale no further information can be given at this stage (officers too busy working on the bids)


----------



## VDB

XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, City Zone

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093
​
Update by jrb:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

VDB said:


> Outwood Wharf
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Floors:* 6, 8, 18 | *Number of homes*: 246 | *Council:* Salford City
> 
> *Current Status*: Planning Application Submitted
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126879666#post126879666
> ​
> Quite out of the blue for a Sunday evening, 246 new apartments for a currently derelict area in inner Salford.


realy nice one


----------



## VDB

47 Houldsworth
Apartments | City Zone 

*Floors:* 13 | *Number of apartments:* 119

*Current Status:* Planning application submitted

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436




























Alongside *76-78 Great Ancoats St (approved)*



AJD1984 said:


> So I thought I'd see what this would potentially look like with the other apartment block proposed. They compliment each other. Looks pretty damn good


----------



## WingTips

*Search for lead architect of £15m Cathedral scheme...*

ARCHITECTURAL practices are being asked to tender to be the lead on the ambitious £15m Manchester Cathedral development project.On behalf of Manchester Cathedral, Manchester-based property consultant Dooley Associates is asking practices to submit proposals for a specific element of the project - namely the £7m West End Design Competition.Dooley has been appointed by Manchester Cathedral to work as project manager and quantity surveyor to co-ordinate and control 17 plus projects of work which will involve cost planning,

Full story...http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...f-15m-cathedral-scheme.html?news_section=4150


----------



## WingTips

*NuGen expands in Piccadilly Place*




> NuGen, the UK nuclear developer, has taken the whole 12,700 sq ft eighth floor of 3 Piccadilly Place in Manchester, in addition to the 16,200 sq ft seventh floor which it moved into earlier this year


.

- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/?rid=1#sthash.QWJ1iUqx.dpuf


----------



## WingTips

*One New Bailey | Salford Central | 33m | 8 fl | U/C...*

Coming along at pace now...



neil081273 said:


> Yesterday morning.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749473&page=6


----------



## VDB

XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, City Zone

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093









Piccies by Neil081273 showing cladding starting to crawl up the building:


----------



## Mr Cladding

It's truly inspiring and inspirational to see such regular and detail updates for many low rise schemes in Manchester , we generally turn our nose up and look down at any scheme which is less than 10 floors in London.


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Mr Cladding said:


> It's truly inspiring and inspirational to see such regular and detail updates for many low rise schemes in Manchester , we generally turn our nose up and look down at any scheme which is less than 10 floors in London.


Much thanks has to be given to VDB/Wingtips and all the photo contributions from fellow Manc forumers promoting such a fantastic range of developments, there's something special about the xyz building, cladding looks fantastic already, canny wait to see it finished!


----------



## Bligh

Darude Sandstorm said:


> Much thanks has to be given to VDB/Wingtips and all the photo contributions from fellow Manc forumers promoting such a fantastic range of developments, there's something special about the xyz building, cladding looks fantastic already, canny wait to see it finished!


Definitely agree. The MCR collective on here do a great job. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Thanks everybody 



Mr Cladding said:


> It's truly inspiring and inspirational to see such regular and detail updates for many low rise schemes in Manchester , we generally turn our nose up and look down at any scheme which is less than 10 floors in London.


Some of our low-rise schemes are our best schemes. There are a lot of buildings over 30 stories going up in Manchester at the moment they're erm.... architecturally questionable, shall we say


----------



## WingTips

Darude Sandstorm said:


> Much thanks has to be given to VDB/Wingtips and all the photo contributions from fellow Manc forumers promoting such a fantastic range of developments, there's something special about the xyz building, cladding looks fantastic already, canny wait to see it finished!


Many thanks Darude for your comments..VDB and my self work hard to keep it up to date and interesting..with so much development at the moment we are sometimes spoiled for choice as to what to update next...but we will keep them coming.


----------



## Kollaborant

like


----------



## PeterManc

Yes kudos to VDB and Wingtips - really good to see this thread doing so well. What pleases me is that (with a very few exceptions) there seems to be a commitment to high-density midrises as the city expands outwards - certainly eastwards and westwards. We could end up with a very large, high density expanded central zone of six stories and above, which would be very nice indeed. It is pretty exciting that we are able to accommodate the predicted population growth within this central core and in a sensible, high-density, European fashion. Personally, I would rather that any towers are - at least in the main - for offices rather than for residential.

And I agree that that XYZ building has a certain "je ne sais quoi" about it - at least in that render!


----------



## Jonesy55

Yes, good work on the update VBD, nice to see there is plenty in the pipeline, lets hope it continues!

Would be nice to see more redevelopment to the immediate North of the city centre, still plenty of warehousing dross around Cheetham Hill Road, Bury New Road. Also around Ardwick as you head out of town from Piccadilly Station.


----------



## WingTips

PeterManc said:


> Yes kudos to VDB and Wingtips - really good to see this thread doing so well. What pleases me is that (with a very few exceptions) there seems to be a commitment to high-density midrises as the city expands outwards - certainly eastwards and westwards. We could end up with a very large, high density expanded central zone of six stories and above, which would be very nice indeed. It is pretty exciting that we are able to accommodate the predicted population growth within this central core and in a sensible, high-density, European fashion. Personally, I would rather that any towers are - at least in the main - for offices rather than for residential.
> 
> And I agree that that XYZ building has a certain "je ne sais quoi" about it - at least in that render!



Thank you also PeterManc...:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Mulbury moves into city centre residential*
PNW: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...city-centre-residential/#sthash.9mHWxfC1.dpuf

*9 Nov 2015, 15:11*










> James Alderson has joined Manchester-based developer Mulbury from Arcadis to lead a new city centre residential development business.
> 
> Alderson will spearhead the developer’s recently launched Mulbury City division focused on private rented sector and other investor-backed housing development opportunities.
> 
> His past experience includes roles with Grosvenor, Gardiner & Theobald and Balfour Beatty while his project highlights include work on Liverpool ONE, Spinningfields in Manchester and the new Woburn Center Parcs.
> *
> Greg Mulligan, director of Mulbury Homes, said: “Our first PRS scheme at Port Street in Manchester’s Northern Quarter will be starting on site early next year and we have number of other city centre schemes in the land acquisition and planning stages.*
> 
> “James’s experience of handling major city centre development projects will be invaluable as we expand our Mulbury City offering.”
> 
> Mulbury was previously known for its social housing projects in partnership with housing associations.
> 
> Alderson said: “Opportunities to develop schemes under PRS and similar investor-backed housing models are growing, particular in Manchester, but also in other cities across the North. Mulbury has grown on the back of its desire to provide a range of solutions to housing need and we are well placed to help our clients benefit from these new opportunities.”
> 
> Mulbury was given planning permission in September 2015 for its development of 134 apartments on the corner of Port Street and Great Ancoats Street. The £30m development was designed by Manchester-based Tim Groom Architects.
> 
> The Lymm-based company is in discussions with several institutional investors interested in purchasing and letting the properties upon completion. *Mulbury also has plans in the pipeline for further city centre sites, as well as developments in Old Trafford, Castlefield and Salford.*


----------



## WingTips

*Meanwhile Over at MediaCityUK...*



flange said:


> A new restaurant/bar building has gone in for planning at Media City.
> 
> 
> 
> http://publicaccess.salford.gov.uk/...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NWCRJ5NPHC300


----------



## Birmingham

That looks fantastic.


----------



## WingTips

Birmingham said:


> That looks fantastic.


It is a world class development..home to the BBC,ITV, dozens of support and smaller production Co`s Bars, Restaurants, etc employing over 2500 people..not to mention of course the 1000`s of residents living in the Quays and MCUK.

More here for you...

http://www.mediacityuk.co.uk/

http://www.thequays.org.uk/


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Looks like Leeds


----------



## PeterManc

> the BBC,ITV, dozens of support and smaller production Co`s Bars, Restaurants, etc employing over 2500 people..not to mention of course the 1000`s of residents living in the Quays and MCUK

You left out the most important one: There's also a Booths...


----------



## WingTips

PeterManc said:


> > the BBC,ITV, dozens of support and smaller production Co`s Bars, Restaurants, etc employing over 2500 people..not to mention of course the 1000`s of residents living in the Quays and MCUK
> 
> You left out the most important one: There's also a Booths...


Ah yes, well spotted that Man ! in fact Booths MCUK is one of their best performing stores..


----------



## WingTips

*MediaCityUK...*

The next few months will see the opening of three new eateries..

Pret,Barrio Bar and Kitchen, ( Brazilian) and CAU Restaurant ( Argentinian)


----------



## VDB

Salford roundup












2 Liverpool
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 91 | *Floors:* 6 | *Developer:* Knight Knox

*Status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Crescent










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128219554#post128219554
























211 Trafford Road
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 133 | *Floors:* 14 | *Developer:* Knight Knox

*Current status:* Recommended approval

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057
















Bridgewater Gate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *Number of apartments:* 53 | *Retail space:* 96.7sqm

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125550184#post125550184
















Bridgewater Point
Apartments | Salford

*No. of homes:* 220 | *Floors:* 6 & 8 | *Developer:* Knight Knox

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126570828#post126570828
















Chapel Wharf
Apartments | Salford

*No. of homes:* 995 | *Floors:* 23, 18, 17 & 15 | *Developer:* Dandara

*Current Status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243356&page=54























City Suites
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 17 | *No. of Apartments:* 260 | *Developer*: Select Property Group

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071
















Clippers Quay Phase 1
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of apartments:* 208 | *Developer:* Amstone | *Architect:* Leach Rhodes Walker

*Current Status*: Site Clearance ongoing

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500


























Gore St
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 11-21 | *No. of apartments:* 375 | *Architect:* OMI

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128901454#post128901454

















Norton Court
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 34 & 14 | *No. of apartments:* 310 | *Height:* 110m | *Architect:* Jeffrey Bell

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126121138#post126121138















One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770


















The Crescent
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 5, 16, 21 | *No. of apartments:* 405 | *Developer:* FICM (Fred Done)

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Crescent










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128963773#post128963773
















Wilburn Basin
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3


















X1 Exchange
Apartments | Exchange Quay, Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 140 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940















X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

























Middlewood Locks Plots F, J & I
Masterplan | Salford

*Floors:* 6-9 | *No. of apartments:* 571 | *Developer:* Scarborough

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29















Tomorrow
Hotel & Offices | Salford

*Number of bedrooms:* 112 | *Office space:* 54,000sqft | *Developer:* Peel

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744576
















Bupa Headquarters
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *Office space:* 145,000sqft | *Occupier:* Bupa

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309


----------



## geoking66

Thanks for the recap! I like the addition of transport links as it helps show the different clusters of activity within Salford.


----------



## VDB

geoking66 said:


> Thanks for the recap! I like the addition of transport links as it helps show the different clusters of activity within Salford.


Thanks man, yeah the transport thing is a new idea of mine precisely to show where clusters of activity are forming


----------



## VDB

Okay this is turning into a bit of a spam I'm sorry - going to split City Zone up into two sections. These are the residential projects, office projects will be coming later.

City Zone roundup













10-12 Whitworth
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 35 | *Height:* 117m | *No. of apartments:* 327 | *Architect*: 5Plus

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231

















47 Houldsworth
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 13 | *Number of apartments:* 119 | *Developer:* Kildareman 

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport*: Piccadilly Gardens










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436

















76-88 Great Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 138 | *Floors:* 14 | *Developer:* Mulbury Homes | *Architect:* Tim Groom

*Current Status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport*: Piccadilly Gardens










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176















76-82 Oldham
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of apartments:* 72 | *Architect:* Hodder+Partners

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport*: Piccadilly Gardens










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128907123#post128907123

















Angel Gardens
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 33 | *Number of Apartments:* 458 | *Developer*: Caddick & Genr8

*Current Status*: Utilities

*Nearest transport:* Victoria http
://s27.postimg.org/8fwzx4b1r/nr_logo.png










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918


















Axis Tower
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *No. of apartments:* 173 | *Developer:* Property Alliance

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838


















Cambridge St
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 15-31 | *No. of apartments:* 282 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091






Green Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors: 15* | *No. of apartments:* 146 | *Architect: *BroadwayMalyan |
*Developer:* Lend Lease

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125207846#post125207846















Jersey St
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 7-8 | *No. of apartments:* 158 | *Developer: *Manchester Life

*Current Status:* Planning App submitted

*Nearest transport:* New Islington










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



































River St Tower
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 42 | *Apartments:* 430 | *Architect*: Simpson-Haugh | *Developer*: Forshaw

*Current Status*: Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127207412#post127207412


















St John's Village
Apts + Retail | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 57 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Allied London
*Floors:* 5-10

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842056


















Trinity Fields
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 1,500 | *Developer:* Allied London

*Current Status:* Proposal

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:


















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176
















Union St
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8, 9 & 10 | *No. of apartments:* 302 | *Developer:* Manchester Life

*Current Status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288
























X1 Eastbank, The Plaza
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 10 | *Number of apartments:* 201 | *Developer:* X1

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* New Islington










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125550184#post125550184





























New Victoria
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 475 | *Office space: 150,000sqft* | *Floors:* 17 & 22
*Developer:* Muse

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125803082#post125803082

















Oxford Square Phase 1
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 650 | *Office:* 400,000sqft | *Developer*: Bruntwood

*Current Status*: Pre-Planning/Vision

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881





















Whitworth St Corner
Masterplan | City Zone

*Developer:* Urban & Civic | *No. of aptmnts:* 238 | *No. of hotel bedrooms:* 148 | *Floors:* 11-14

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport*: Oxford Road










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128147612#post128147612


----------



## VDB

City Zone roundup - Offices (mainly)












Alpha Place
Apart-hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 7 | *Rooms:* 53 | *Operator*: Blue Rainbow 

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309#post121897309




















Hotel Indigo
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 14 | *Height:* 46m | *No. of Rooms:* 187

*Current status:* Site preparation

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440262&page=8

















2 Angel Square
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 11 | *Office space:* 145,000sqft | *Developer:* The Co-Operative

*Current Status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847325

















2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: *Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546





























3 Angel Square
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 13 | *Office space:* 250,000sqft | *Developer:* The Co-Operative


*Current Status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847325


















11 York
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *Office space:* 86,000sqft | *Developer:* Aberdeen Assett Management

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Market St










*Thread: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845660
















Astley & Byrom
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 14 | *Office Space*: 240,000sqft | *Developer:* West Midlands Pension Fund

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661033




























Hanover House
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 7 | *Office Space:* 91,000sqft | *Developer:* The Co-Operative

*Current Status:* Under Construction (refurbishment)

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1602359
















Lincoln House
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Office Space:* 113,500 | *Developer:* Marcus Worthington

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803


















Neo Bank House
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 15 | *Office space:* 52,000sqft | *Developer:* Bruntwood

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens Metrolink










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128793695#post128793695


















One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243


















XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, City Zone

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093


----------



## VDB

Well Trafford is hardly booming as much as its neighbours, but it's always good to see something different for once: 

Trafford roundup
















[email protected]
Apartments | Trafford

*Floors:* 10/11 | *No. of apartments:* 160 | 
*Developer:* Peel Holdings

*Current status:* Planning approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407723




















Element Warwick Road
Apartments | Trafford

*Floors:* 12 | *No. of apartments:* 89 | *Developer:* North Point Global

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Trafford Bar










*Website:* http://www.phd1construction.com/project/warwick-road/



















Metrolink Trafford Park (H) Line
Metrolink | Trafford

*Distance:* 5.5km | *No. of new stations:* 6 | *Developer:* TfGM

*Current status:* TTWA approval

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Map of new route and stations:



















Trafford Waters
Masterplan | Trafford

*Timescale:* 2017-2025 | *No. of apartments:* 3,000 | *Office space:* 750,000sqft | *Developer:* Peel

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Humpherey Park










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758724&highlight=trafford+waters



























Hilton Emirates Stadium
Hotel | Trafford

*Floors:* 6 | *No. of rooms:* 150 | *Operator:* Hilton Garden Inn

*Current status:* Planning application approved

*Nearby transport:* Old Trafford










*Thread:* https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...PDh3QB8qb_wSung2u_2R1OjA&ust=1449276222023037



















Altrincham General Site
Public services | Trafford

*Facilities:* Library & Health Centre | *Developer:* CityBranch

*Current status:* Planning application approved

*Nearby transport:* Altrincham

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792806&page=2


----------



## WingTips

Excellent round up VDB many thanks.


----------



## VDB

*Savills Report: The Future of Manchester*
December, 2015

*Savills website: *www.savills.co.uk
*Report website: *http://www.savills.co.uk/research_articles/141285/197282-0
*Report .pdf:* http://pdf.euro.savills.co.uk/uk/re...ht-the-future-of-manchester-december-2015.pdf












*Summary of points*​
- Manchester needs at least 3msqft of office space over the next 10 years in order to satisfy demand (I'd have said at least twice that amount is required as a bare minimum to be frank).

- 100,000 new homes need to be built (not sure if this is Manchester City or Greater Manchester).

- More professional jobs have been created in the North West over the last 12 months than in London - most of these jobs are in Manchester.

- 57,000 jobs have been created in Central Manchester since 2011. This is more than double the North West and UK average for job creation.


*Out of the top 10 northern local authorities expecting the highest jobs increase, 7 of these are in the Manchester area.*​
Oxford economics expects that 130,500 jobs will be created in the main 10 northern local authorities for jobs growth. Nearly 40,000 of these jobs (31%) will be created in Manchester City, and 76,500 (59%) will be created in Greater Manchester. The Manchester City Region will account for 78% (102,500) of jobs created in The North to 2025.








[/CENTER]




- Manchester office rents will hit £37psqft by 2017.

- The most expensive Central Manchester postcode is M1 (Piccadilly), where a two bed flat will cost on average £807pm.

- The cheapest Central Manchester postcode is M15 (Hulme), where a two bed flat will cost on average £682pm.




*Office Pipelines​*
- There is currently over *3.5 million sqft* office space either Under Construction or in planning in the Core business districts of Spinningfields and Peter's Fields.

- There is currently *3 million sqft* of office space in Planning in Salford Quays/MediaCityUK

- There is currently *1.5m sqft* of office space Under Construction or in Planning in Salford (New Bailey area).

- There is currently *5,475,000sqft* office space either Under Construction or in Planning across all of the City Zone.

- There is currently *10,175,000sqft* of office space either Under Construction or in Planning across all of Central Manchester (taking in the 3.5 miles between Salford Quays and Ancoats).




*Central Manchester Map*

(Bear in mind that Savills also know about schemes which we do not know about - so that 3 million sqft development out at MediaCity ("In Planning") could be something to get very, very excited about...


----------



## blvd93

VDB said:


> Cornbrook


Did I miss something?


----------



## VDB

Damnit! I meant to get rid of that. Think I must've just copied Deansgate-Castlefield's but accidentally left the National Rail symbol :lol:

If it's any constellation Cornbrook SHOULD be a National Rail station :yes:


----------



## VDB

*Hood St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone​
*No. of apartments:* 28 | *Floors:* 10 | *Developer:* Manchester Life | *Architect:* FCB Studios

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129092608#post129092608


----------



## VDB

*Union St* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8, 9 & 10 | *No. of apartments:* 302 | *Developer:* Manchester Life

*Current Status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288




















This has started construction:


----------



## RoosterCg

If we want to build a 'Northern Powerhouse'..a real 'Northern Powerhouse' then the UK Parliament should move to Manchester.

..that will do more in 5yrs than all the other talk put together in the next 50yrs and build a real, genuine rival to London in every sense,not to mention helping with UK national cohesion.

There is no real reason, apart from tradition why the seat of Government has to be in the Capital city anymore.

Modern transport links and high speed internet communications make the idea redundant in the 21st Century.


----------



## VDB

The old Labour leader (Milliband) suggested having an "English Senate" with England split up into several different 'states', each with their own devolved parliament. One Labour MP (can't remember his name) jumped on this and suggested the Senate should be located in Manchester.

You could perhaps have Manchester as the capital of _England_ but with London remaining the overall capital of _Britain._ But I'm not sure how many people would be happy about the idea of Manchester being the capital of England, and that certainly can't be viewed as a way to "balance up the economy" when there are so many other cities in England which would be equally deserving of that status


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: Deansgate Castlefield

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546




















Update by Neil081273:


----------



## VDB

*Hat Box* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8/9 | *No. of apartments:* 145 | *Developer:* FairBriar/Scarborough

*Current status:* Under Construction, nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* New Islington










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129101236#post129101236










Update by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


Second crane going up, captured by AboutToday?


----------



## VDB

Metrolink Extension: Second City Crossing
Metro Line | City Zone

*Miles:* 1 | *Number of stations:* 3 | *Developer*: TfGM

*Current Status*: Under Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041










The Victoria to Exchange Square section of 2CC opened today (Sunday).

The Second City Crossing will eventually run on to St Peter's Square, where it will help alleviate serious capacity constraints in the City Zone and enable trams to run more frequently into the other boroughs/suburbs:

Pics by Markydeedrop of the brand new Exchange Square station:







































New network map:


----------



## VDB

Manchester Airport Expansion
Airport | South Manchester

*Cost:* £1bn+ | *Timeframe:* 2015-2025 | *Predicted PAX:* 30 million 

*Current status:* Pre planning

*Nearest transport:* Manchester Airport

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584935








































*Airport awards key contract for £1bn transformation*
BDNW: http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...for-1bn-transformation.html?news_section=4150

*7th December 2015*



> DUTCH design and consultancy Arcadis firm, has landed a significant contract on Manchester Airport's 10-year £1bn transformation project.
> 
> Arcadis has been appointed by Manchester Airports Group as its sole managed service provider for the project, which will see Terminal 2 made the main and sole airport terminal.
> 
> This role gives the consultancy responsibility for the program management of the entire transformation, encompassing program and project controls, commercial, risk, value management and design guardianship as well as supporting MAG as the airport seeks to realize its significant capacity for growth.
> 
> Comprising a series of 60 enhancements, the airport's Transformation Program will increase passenger capacity from 20 million to 30 million passengers by 2025 through the expansion and reconfiguration of Terminal 2 to become the airport's primary terminal building, along with further improvements of Terminal 3 to cater for increased demand and an expanding flight schedule.
> 
> Arcadis, which did not put a financial value on the contract, said its program and project services team have been a framework supplier of project and commercial Services to MAG since March 2015.
> 
> The firm has experience on a number of international aviation projects, ranging from Sao Paulo, Lima, Abu Dhabi, Dublin, Changi, Hong Kong and Marseilles.
> 
> Arcadis UK chief executive Alan Brookes said: "With Manchester expected to play a significant role as one of the economic 'powerhouses' in the North of England, investment in infrastructure and transportation are key for the city and vital in terms of helping to accelerate growth potential.
> 
> "With major long-term projects of this nature, being able to offer certainty of outcome is integral for everyone involved and, as Arcadis, the fact that we can operate across the entire project lifecycle played a major part in our being awarded the contract."
> 
> Brad Miller, programme director at Manchester Airport, added: "We are investing £1bn in the 10 year program which will radically improve the passenger and airline experience at Manchester Airport.
> 
> "While we are just at the start of this transformation project, there is already a great sense of excitement about what will be delivered and how. The team and I are delighted to have appointed Arcadis to support us on this journey, as they have clearly demonstrated how they will bring value to the program."


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Square*
Tram stop | City Zone















The new station at Exchange Square has also created two new Lines; the I and the H. The I goes to Rochdale every 10 minutes and the H goes to Shaw every 10 minutes. This now gives Shaw and Oldham a service every 5 minutes throughout the day, alleviating capacity constraints on that line. 

Eventually, the Second City Crossing will allow trams to run on from Exchange Square to St Peter's Square, where trams will continue South to the Airport.


----------



## VDB

*Gateway House* | Piccadilly
Hotel/Retail | City Zone

*Detail:* Refurb of 1960s office | *Hotel rooms:* 182 | *Floors:* 8

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129139059#post129139059



















Redevelopment of Gateway House appears to have started. This will include the recladding of the external facade and redevelopment of the inside to convert it into a hotel:

Picture by Flange


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 11/16 | *No. of apartments:* 225 | *Architect:* AHR | *Developer:* Legal & General

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535











Phase 2 of Stanley St has now been approved, adding 135 more apartments to the scheme. The block on the right in the picture above is now at site clearance stage. There is a further block proposed to the left of the current site. 

http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/second-phase-of-new-bailey-prs-approved/


----------



## VDB

Hope you're all having an enjoyable Monday. If not, here's a gorgeous pic of the Manchester Central Reference Library by frankcerra on Flickr


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: St Peter's Square










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546


















Update by Slow Burn:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 10 | *Office space:* 196,000sqft | *Developer:* Ask

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059









Update by MatthewDarymple:


----------



## geoking66

^ That doesn't even look like Salford.


----------



## Jonesy55

It's only just in Salford, if the buildings ever collapsed part of the rubble would probably land in Manchester!


----------



## VDB

geoking66 said:


> ^ That doesn't even look like Salford.


Salford is currently under construction :lol:

But seriously, all the buildings in that photo weren't there a year ago :shifty:


----------



## dori1987

I have been living in manchester for 3 years and I think is not that nice like in the pic


----------



## Jonesy55

Thank you for your valuable and constructive opinion.


----------



## WingTips

geoking66 said:


> ^ That doesn't even look like Salford.


The Cities of Manchester and Salford are going through phenomenal transformations- probably more than any other City in the UK..hence the huge amount of content on these pages....and there`s more to come.


----------



## geoking66

WingTips said:


> The Cities of Manchester and Salford are going through phenomenal transformations- probably more than any other City in the UK..hence the huge amount of content on these pages....and there`s more to come.


I know and I'm loving it. That photo just really encapsulated the change for me.


----------



## VDB

55 Portland
Offices/Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 14 | *Hotel rooms:* 183 | *Operator:* Park Plaza

*Current status:* Planning Application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129304135#post129304135


Refurbishment of offices and a new build Park Plaza Hotel:


----------



## robhood

dori1987 said:


> I have been living in manchester for 3 years and I think is not that nice like in the pic


true :troll:


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 31 | *Height:* 102m | *No. of apartments:* 347 | *Developer:* Property Alliance

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* New Islington









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129307252#post129307252











Planning application submitted for Oxygen Tower.



> 110276/FO/2015/C2 | Demolition of existing buildings and erection of 12 townhouses and 345 (109 x one bed and 236 x 2 bed) apartments, ground floor commercial unit (243sq. m, Use Classes A1, A2, A3, B1 and D1) within a part 31, part 15, part 9 storey building, 77 basement and 20 surface parking spaces, 180 cycle parking spaces, ancillary tenant amenity facilities including outdoor communal amenity space at roof level above the 9 and 15 storey elements , associated hard and soft landscaping and other associated works including servicing access and 9 off site parking spaces. | Land At Store Street Manchester M1 2WB
> 
> D&A (141 MB):
> http://www.publicaccess.manchester.g...6-dsx-0001.pdf




Townhouses will be wrapped around the bottom of the tower:


----------



## Jonesy55

I'd rather see retail, restaurants etc at ground level than townhouses. To expand the city centre which I think would be beneficial for Manchester and other UK cities you need to have public usage type stuff along the street or else there is no reason for anybody other than the residents to walk down there. Once only the residents walk down there it becomes more suburban in atmosphere rather than a real part of the city centre.


----------



## VDB

Jonesy55 said:


> I'd rather see retail, restaurants etc at ground level than townhouses. To expand the city centre which I think would be beneficial for Manchester and other UK cities you need to have public usage type stuff along the street or else there is no reason for anybody other than the residents to walk down there. Once only the residents walk down there it becomes more suburban in atmosphere rather than a real part of the city centre.


This area (Piccadilly Basin) is already quite residential in character anyway - there have been apartments along the canalside here since the early 1980s.

The city centre is expanding in the way you mentioned (retail units, public realm) out towards Ancoats, NOMA, First St and St Johns. I can't see this area ever being part of the "city centre" really simply because it's quite out of the way. The city centre _is_ expanding, just not in this direction really.


----------



## VDB

Wilburn Basin
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3








​


Matthew Darymple's update showing a piling drill beginning on Phase 2 of Wilburn Basin:


----------



## VDB

Circle Square
Masterplan | City Zone

*Height:* Tallest 118m | *No. of apartments:* 650 | 
*Office:* 400,000sqft | *Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 36

*Current Status*: Pre-Planning/Vision

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​

Bruntwood have released new images of their proposals for the former BBC site on Oxford Road. The new project will be named *Circle Square.* Buildings will range from 15 to 36 floors and there'll be a large garden and public space in the middle.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ that development - especially in the square - reminds me of the Rockefeller Center in NYC. Lovely development!


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> ^^^^ that development - especially in the square - reminds me of the Rockefeller Center in NYC. Lovely development!


Which is EXACTLY what I said. I suggested an ice rink in Winter but I was seemingly shot down by the other Manc forum members :|

These last few days have been very exciting, can really feel the momentum building across Manchester recently.


----------



## VDB

*MediaCity Phase 2 |* Salford Quays
Masterplan | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 2,027 | *Developer:* Peel | *Architects:* Gillespies, Jeffrey Bell, AHR and others

*Current status:* Pre planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK







and Broadway









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129354723#post129354723





























*Plot C1/D1*

*Apartments:* 476
*Floors:* 20x2
*Architect:* AHR















*Plot D4*

*Apartments:* 180
*Floors:* 28
*Architect:* Chapman Taylor














*Plot C6*

*Apartments:* 439
*Floors:* 25
*Architect:* Chapman Taylor
















*Plot D3*

*Apartments:* 202
*Floors:* 30
*Architect:* Hodder+P















*Plot C4*

*Architect:* Jeffrey Bell



> Plot C4 will see flats, office studios and live/work space surrounding a contemporary garden square, with rooftop gardens. The public space will face the Orange building to the south, linking the new to the existing plots.


















*Plot C5*

*Architect:* Gillespies/Jeffrey Bell



> Plot C5 will be a focal point and destination public space, with a market-style, street food offering, dining areas and flexible event space. Surrounded by cafes and restaurants and with an easy pedestrian connection to the Metrolink stop, it will be a community hub with character.
















*Plot D5*

*Architect:* 5Plus



> The primarily residential building proposed for Plot D5 cleverly integrates podium parking for residents, with retail and leisure space on the ground floor, beneath a stepped sky garden with a gradual transition from public to private space. This stepped garden will face out towards the market and event space of Plot C5, helping to bind together the different elements of the next phase of MediaCityUK.


----------



## VDB

*One Regent |* Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *Cost:* £30m | *Apartments:* 301 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158


----------



## steppenwolf

I really hope that some of the many failings of Media City Phase 1 are not repeated in phase 2. They need to make a place people will REALLY want to spend time in - not another shiny collection of windswept spaces, bleak high rises and boring street life. From the looks of it, this is not better


----------



## blvd93

I really liked the big diagonal boulevard that was part of the older Oxford Road plan but that park might end up being even better.


----------



## VDB

Middlewood Locks Plots F, J & I
Masterplan | Salford

*Floors:* 6-9 | *No. of apartments:* 571 | *Developer:* Scarborough

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29











The first phase of Middlewood Locks, which will deliver 571 new homes to inner Salford, was approved today:













Plots F, J and I:


----------



## WingTips

Really like the look of the next phase of MCUK..


----------



## Karate_Kev

I like the look of the new MCUK, I think its a good idea for Manchester to develop a second 'centre' as I feel currently its mono-centralised structure impedes its progress as a truly big/international city. It seems to me that the worlds most well known cities all have five-ten distinct districts that could all lay claim to be a 'centre' of the city.


----------



## vfG

Imho it's not a matter of being a world class city but an issue that concern most of uk and us big cities... in France for example, second tier cities are not that big but they have dense and diversified city centres. They can appear bigger than they actually are... or at least bigger than same scale uk cities. Just Google map it : Marseille / Lille / Lyon / Grenoble / Nice and even Nantes or Rennes. In Italy or Spain it's even more impressive... 

Envoyé de mon SM-A500FU en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WingTips

*Reload this Page No. 1 Spinningfields | 20 floors | 92m | 300,000 sqft - Offices...*



jrb said:


> Today.





PotreroHill said:


> I picked my daughter up from the theatre here recently and the area around this plot is like a mini Chicago/Manhattan (I wished I'd taken my camera). The old building (from Quay Street) would've blocked this view.
> Spinningfields was lit up like a 'Pinterest Xmas lighting idea' and its entirely corporate and little in the way of 'architecture' but there's a chunky kitkat of civic pride seeing all this built in our City.
> It's probably the antithesis of what I like...but it's a joy wandering around Spinningfields at night (and it was thriving). That temporary bar (on the lawns) helps the area - any info (I may have missed) on whether it's staying one No.1 is built?





Chorltonred said:


> It's a really modern cityscape that is going to expand with St Johns and New Bailey. It's increasingly used in TV adverts to represent modern cities, no doubt boosted by our heavy media presence. It's great to see the city represented in this way as a modern forward looking city to sit alongside its historic side. I think this mingling of modern and historic is what Manchester does best architecturally; look at the view of Beetham from Castlefield for example. This big shiny beast of an office building will add to it!


----------



## WingTips

*Meanwhile around the corner at...*

*XYZ | Spinningfields | 38m | 9 fl | U/C*



jrb said:


> Today.


----------



## WingTips

*Cambridge Street | 83/63m | 29/21 fl | U/C...*



jrb said:


> What a ball ache! Will post the other pictures from my city centre construction roundup over the coming days.
> 
> Plenty more brick work/cladding has been added since my last update 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Cambridge Street.





jrb said:


> More from Today.
> 
> Cladding looking great.





jrb said:


>


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Bligh said:


> ^^^^ that development - especially in the square - reminds me of the Rockefeller Center in NYC. Lovely development!


It'll look great in the summer. I believe it's on a Wednesday next year.


----------



## PortoNuts

Good developments in general.


----------



## ferge

SomeKindOfBug said:


> It'll look great in the summer. I believe it's on a Wednesday next year.


A whole day? Someone is an optimist!


----------



## VDB

*Renaker dusts off West plans for Owen Street*
PNW: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...t-plans-for-owen-street/#sthash.qNtgKtmo.dpuf 
6 Jan 2016, 10:12	
Jessica Middleton-Pugh










> CQ Investments, a subsidiary of Renaker, is putting together plans to build 1,400 apartments across four “landmark buildings” designed by SimpsonHaugh & Partners, on a car park site to the South of Manchester city centre.
> 
> According to a leaflet promoting a consultation event taking place next week, the plans echo those previously proposed for Owen Street by Donal Mulryan’s West Properties, approved in 2008.
> 
> Also designed by SimpsonHaugh & Partners, then Ian Simpson Architects, the project featured five towers of between 14 and 49-storeys, made up of 1,200 apartments, a hotel and offices. However, after West Properties’ profits fell during the recession, the site was bought by Morgan Stanley in 2011 as part of the disposal of £216m of Mulryan’s assets by the Irish Government’s National Asset Management Agency.
> 
> In 2015, Owen Street was sold alongside two other prominent former West assets in Manchester, the Origin site on Princess Street and the Renaissance Hotel in Deansgate. London developer Urban & Civic bought the Princess Street and Deansgate assets.
> 
> Under Renaker’s plans, which are to be put on display next week as part of a pre-planning application consultation, Owen Street will feature four residential buildings made up of 1,400 flats, supported by an amenity building which will include a tennis court, swimming pool, cinema, gym, basement parking, cafes and restaurants. The properties will be surrounded by 95,000 sq ft of public realm.
> 
> According to the consultation invite, the development aims to be “of the highest architectural quality”.
> 
> The consultation will take place on 13 January at the GIA office, 2 Commercial Street, M15 4RQ, between 3pm and 7pm.
> 
> Deloitte is advising on the planning application.
> 
> Renaker was unavailable for comment when contacted by Place North West.


----------



## Mr Cladding

How can it be of the highest architectural quality , if they are using random cladding ?


----------



## PJH2015

Mr Cladding said:


> How can it be of the highest architectural quality , if they are using random cladding ?


That render was from the 2008 scheme; the new scheme is likely to be quite different. For a start there are a different number of towers, apartments and a configured layout from what we have gathered so far. Let's hope it's Beetham-esque


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: St Peter's Square










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546


















Updates by Paul62:


----------



## VDB

Circle Square Phase 1
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of student apartments:* 604 | *Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 18, 14 & 12

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​

Phase 1 of Circle Square, featuring student accommodation, has been approved today by Manchester City Council






















The rest of the site will be built in later phases.


----------



## VDB

Whitworth St Corner
Masterplan | City Zone

*Developer:* Urban & Civic | *No. of aptmnts:* 238 | *No. of hotel bedrooms:* 148 | *Floors:* 11-14

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport*: Oxford Road










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128147612#post128147612




























Whitworth St corner was approved today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

MediaCityUK Plots C1 & D1
Apartments | Salford

*Architect:* AHR | *No. of aptmnts:* 476 | *Floors:* 2x20

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport*: MediaCityUK










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129864888#post129864888





































Whitworth St corner was approved today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

Circle Square Phase 1
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of student apartments:* 716 | *Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 18, 14 & 12

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​


Looks like this may be starting construction. Photos by gasmanpopey:


----------



## VDB

Owen Street
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 43-62 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Renaker | *Height:* Tallest 202m

*Current status:* Pre planning application

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Renaker's new proposal has taken the city by storm - the 62 storey at 205m will be Manchester's tallest building.

Construction starts in June the day after they get planning permission apparently


----------



## PhilMCR

Manchester is going places! Amazing proposal, new tallest building in the UK outside London


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: St Peter's Square










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



















Photos by jrb:







































Pillars already in place:


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 15-31 | *No. of apartments:* 282 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​
Pics by Paul 62:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


Jrb update:


----------



## VDB

St John's Village
Apts + Retail | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 57 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Allied London
*Floors:* 5-10

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842056











Two more detailed renders of this proposal:


----------



## PortoNuts

The Owen Street projetc is huge. Manchester is really flying high.


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 11/16 | *No. of apartments:* 225 | *Architect:* AHR | *Developer:* Legal & General

*Current status:* Under construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535











Phase 1 has started construction


----------



## VDB

*One Regent |* Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *Cost:* £30m | *Apartments:* 301 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158









Construction update by Markydeedrop:


----------



## aquaticko

Greetings from the American Manchester! 

I'm just wondering, Manchester seems to be booming very intensely right now--is there any particular reason for it? Is it just a lot of pent-up demand finally being built for, is the metro economy doing particularly well, or is this all in anticipation/response to something different altogether?


----------



## VDB

Hey Aquaticko! Great to finally meet someone from one of our sibling cities! 

Manchester boomed quite a bit 10 years ago just before the recession. I think it's a mixture of all of what you said - pent up demand is definitely a contender just because we had a great fall in the supply of apartments during the recession, whereas demand only ceased for a year at most. Developers back then were cautious about investing money in the UK outside London, so now that the economy everywhere is stronger the money has started pouring back in again. 

But also with the London property market beginning to overheat/get ridiculous many see Manchester as a second alternative, so that's another source of investment however although property in the city is a guaranteed money maker I think many of us would rather our city not be made into a cash cupboard. 

There are other reasons. Manchester lies at the centre of the population cluster which makes up the north of England. There are about 12 million people living a 1h30 drive from the city, and businesses see this as a massive pull. We effectively have the largest talent pool in Europe, so locating a business here is very beneficial because you cover a huge chunk of the UK population. 

We've also been busy improving our international reputation, which goes much further than simply vanity, it's possibly the reason developers see us as an alternative to London. We've also been improving our transport networks. Our metro has trebled in size, we're speeding up trains to neighbouring cities and introducing longer, more frequent trains on the suburban trains. Again, businesses like this because it gives them what I like to call "green bling" - as in they benefit when a large percentage of their workforce commutes by "sustainable methods" such as public transport.

Other than that I like to think we're a big, vibrant city where people want to live and do business


----------



## aquaticko

Thanks for the info! I kind of figured it was a combination of all those factors, and Manchester is probably one of the pre-eminent "second cities" of the world (along with places like Busan, Osaka, Barcelona, Milan, Melbourne, etc.), so it would indeed make sense to have a second UK base in Manchester, whether as a residence or a place of business.

I have been following Manchester's transit development projects with some interest, mostly because the improvements seem so comprehensive and extensive. Combine that with the amazing boom the city is seeing now, some personal connections (my grandmother grew up in Bradford, and I've been to The North twice before), and being an American who's somewhat tired of being in America, I'll always have the "other" Manchester in my mind!


----------



## VDB

aquaticko said:


> Thanks for the info! I kind of figured it was a combination of all those factors, and Manchester is probably one of the pre-eminent "second cities" of the world (along with places like Busan, Osaka, Barcelona, Milan, Melbourne, etc.), so it would indeed make sense to have a second UK base in Manchester, whether as a residence or a place of business.
> 
> I have been following Manchester's transit development projects with some interest, mostly because the improvements seem so comprehensive and extensive. Combine that with the amazing boom the city is seeing now, some personal connections (my grandmother grew up in Bradford, and I've been to The North twice before), and being an American who's somewhat tired of being in America, I'll always have the "other" Manchester in my mind!


Thanks Aquaticko,

you should definitely come visit some time - I'd happily take you around.  Liverpool is also nearby and that's an equally amazing city with many grand buildings, museums - and is of course home to the Beatles (I would say that this depends upon generation but actually the Beatles are timeless - I love them and I was born in 1995). Together Liverpool and Manchester are worth the trip on their own - but the Lake District, Edinburgh and London are all (relatively) nearby


----------



## VDB

*Holiday Inn* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of bedrooms:* 340 | *Operator:* Holiday Inn 

*Current status:* Nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104803131#post104803131​


Holiday Inn on Aytoun St in Piccadilly is now nearly finished, the wraps are coming off

Pic by Accura:


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere |* The Disarelle
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8, 9 & 12 | *No. of apartments:* 232 | *Architect:* AEW

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32











Decent inner city plot filler proposed yesterday:































How it fits into the surrounding St George's/Disarelle (*Dis*trict-*ar*ound-*Elles*mere St) area. There are lots of developments proposed along this stretch at the moment, all of them very high quality (will probably do a general update for this area soon);


----------



## VDB

Bupa Headquarters
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *Office space:* 145,000sqft | *Occupier:* Bupa

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



















New renders of Bupa's SQ HQ:


----------



## VDB

*Pier 7 |* Waterfront Quay
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 700 | *Developer:* TH Real Estate | *Floors:* 7-16

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130188116#post130188116


----------



## VDB

Clippers Quay Phase 1
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of apartments:* 208 | *Developer:* Amstone | *Architect:* Leach Rhodes Walker

*Current Status*: Site Clearance ongoing

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500


















Update on the demolition of the former cinema on this site in order to build Clippers Quay (Stopfordian Dreamer)


----------



## VDB

*Salford Quays Development Round Up*

January 2016









_Photo source: fmj.com_​
Ahead of the mega development update, which I'll be posting at the start of February, here's a Salford Quays development round-up:

*Stats & Facts - Salford Quays*
Number of apartments U/C: 662
Increase in apartments U/C since Feb 2015: _+275_
Number of apartments in planning: 4,402
Increase in apartments in planning since Feb 2015: _+1,158_
Office space U/C: 60,000sqft
Office space planned: 145,000sqft





Clippers Quay Phase 1
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of apartments:* 208 | *Developer:* Amstone | *Architect:* Leach Rhodes Walker

*Current Status*: Site Clearance ongoing

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500





























MediaCityUK Plots C1 & D1
Apartments | Salford

*Architect:* AHR | *No. of aptmnts:* 476 | *Floors:* 2x20

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport*: MediaCityUK










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129864888#post129864888



















*Pier 7 |* Waterfront Quay
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 700 | *Developer:* TH Real Estate | *Floors:* 7-16

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130188116#post130188116



























X1 Exchange
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 11 | *No. of apartments:* 140 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120705940#post120705940

















X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Michigan Avenue, Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



























Tomorrow
Hotel & Offices | Salford

*Number of bedrooms:* 112 | *Office space:* 54,000sqft | *Developer:* Peel

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744576


















Bupa Headquarters
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 6 | *Office space:* 145,000sqft | *Occupier:* Bupa

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



























Dock Office
Apartments | Salford

*Cost:* £2m | *Number of Apartments:* 67 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130197519#post130197519


















211 Trafford Road
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 133 | *Floors:* 14 | *Developer:* Knight Knox

*Current status:* Recommended approval

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057


----------



## VDB

*Manchester - Tall Buildings Round Up*

(Buildings over 30 stories/80m)









_Photo source: MEN_​







10-12 Whitworth
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 35 | *Height:* 117m | *No. of apartments:* 327 | *Architect*: 5Plus

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231


















*Angel Gardens* | NOMA
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 33 | *Number of Apartments:* 458 | *Developer*: Caddick & Genr8

*Current Status*: Utilities

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918




















Axis Tower
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *No. of apartments:* 173 | *Developer:* Property Alliance

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838
















Owen Street
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 43-62 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Renaker | *Height:* Tallest 202m | *Apartments:* 1,400

*Current status:* Pre planning application

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140














































*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 31 | *Height:* 102m | *No. of apartments:* 347 | *Developer:* Property Alliance

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* New Islington









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129307252#post129307252



















*River St Tower* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 42 | *Apartments:* 430 | *Architect*: Simpson-Haugh | *Developer*: Forshaw

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport* Deansgate Castlefield:


















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127207412#post127207412


















Trinity Fields
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 1,500 | *Developer:* Allied London

*Current Status:* Proposal

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176

















One Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
















Norton Court
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 34 & 14 | *No. of apartments:* 310 | *Height:* 110m | *Architect:* Jeffrey Bell

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126121138#post126121138

















One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243

















St John's
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of apartments:* 2,400 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Allied London

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842056


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Incredible, if even 1/4 of these actually happen it will be unprecedented for any city in the UK outside of London (not to mention the exclusion of the mid-rise stuff like 2SPS, XYZ, 101 Greengate etc etc).

Onward and upward for Manchester!


----------



## benpicko

Looking forward to avoiding those eyesores if they're ever made


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

benpicko said:


> Looking forward to avoiding those eyesores if they're ever made


Good good.

Cities should look like cities.
Suburbs should look like suburbs.
Countryside should look like...

Tall buildings offend man who lives in cave?

Please post me your Kevin Mcloud inspired ideas.


----------



## Maximalist

Some nice modern towers here. Nothing sensational, but good quality towers.


----------



## benpicko

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Good good.
> 
> Cities should look like cities.
> Suburbs should look like suburbs.
> Countryside should look like...
> 
> Tall buildings offend man who lives in cave?
> 
> Please post me your Kevin Mcloud inspired ideas.


I've got no issue with tall buildings that aren't simply featureless glass prongs. All for change as long as it's change which adds to the beauty of the city rather than cynically ignores it in the name of 'progress'.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Yes but without this proposal we are left with a car park and warehouse units.

This is improvement, this is not replacing anything of any merit. Your point is not relevant to this site!

Manchester is building tall all around the edge of the core city.


----------



## VDB

Bridgewater Gate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 8 | *Cost:* £7.5m | *Number of apartments:* 53 | *Retail space:* 96.7sqm

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125550184#post125550184










All apartments at Knight Knox's *Bridgewater Point* scheme sold out within a matter of hours, so they've now launched Bridgewater Gate, just round the corner.


----------



## VDB

XYZ Building
Offices | Spinningfields, City Zone

*Floors:* 9 | *Office Space:* 160,000sqft 

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093










Pic by JBGee:


----------



## VDB

Embankment West
Apartments | Salford

*No. of apartments:* 694 | *Floors:* 32, 25, 12 | *Developer:* Select Property/Ask

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130347238#post130347238


----------



## ThreeFour34

exciting times for our city


----------



## VDB

Circle Square Phase 1
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of student apartments:* 716 | *Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 18, 14 & 12

*Current Status*: Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​



Pic by Slowburn showing groundworks on site at Circle Square:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 10 | *Office space:* 196,000sqft | *Developer:* Ask

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059









Update by Slowburn (Two Greengate also rising in the background)


----------



## VDB

Two Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​



Update by Slowburn:


----------



## VDB

City Suites
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 17 | *No. of Apartments:* 260 | *Developer*: Select Property Group

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071











Update by Slowburn:

Apart from the rail viaduct, none of the buildings in this shot were there 10 years ago. If we take away the building in the middle with the white 'sail' on top (Abito), none of the buildings in this shot were there _two_ years ago


----------



## VDB

*Holiday Inn* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of bedrooms:* 340 | *Operator:* Holiday Inn 

*Current status:* Nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104803131#post104803131​


Update by Slowburn


----------



## .Adam

Great to see Manchester booming, quick question how are the NIMBY mob in Manchester? In London we seem to have lost the plot with NIMBY groups everywhere denouncing every project as evil as if some Bond Villians lair was being constructed.


----------



## PeterManc

Lots of discontent abounds about Manchester losing its character, Adam (there was a fairly silly piece in the local newspaper about us Londonizing this week), but most of the taller buildings planned are on the periphery and in fairly derelict parts of town - replacing car parks etc - so not much even for the likes of me to moan about there. I think any redevelopment around Oxford Road Station is likely to galvanise people (there were plans a year or so that meant demolishing some nice Victorian boozers and the old Corner House building - and a lot of people got very cross - me included - so we'll see if these plans reemerge).

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...manchester-becoming-much-like-london-10797440


----------



## Karl1587

Is it just me who is really annoyed with the top right corner? Grrrr


----------



## VDB

I think Manchester is at the stage where it still _needs_ the development, AndyM. As others have said the city centre is surrounded still by car parks and derelict/unused land which everybody in the city recognises needs to be filled in. The difference here is that London has very little of this land and is a step ahead of Manchester in that many will argue London is already good/developed and doesn't necessarily need to develop more. 

There is an argument that we're losing our identity though, and recently quite a few red brick buildings (which are characteristically Mancunian) have been demolished to make way for shiny new buildings. Where this happens the locals protest because of the loss of beautiful/old buildings.

There is also the argument that many new buildings in Manchester are now being funded by Russians/Far Easterners - worryingly indicating that we're becoming a cash haven like London. What the Mancunian authorities need to avoid is providing apartments for rich people rather than locals, as happens in London. 

But generally the attitude towards development in Manchester is, for the time being, positive because most people here recognise that it needs to occur.


----------



## benpicko

.Adam said:


> Great to see Manchester booming, quick question how are the NIMBY mob in Manchester? In London we seem to have lost the plot with NIMBY groups everywhere denouncing every project as evil as if some Bond Villians lair was being constructed.


Is there any community in the world that's more of an echochamber than in architecture?


----------



## VDB

Guys it's time :banana:










*Manchester - February 2016 Development Update*


_________________________________________________________​


*Completed Projects*

- Chapel St / Caxton St, Salford | 9 Apartments | 6fl, £1m 
- TRANSPORT | Airport Station Fourth Platform, £23m
- Corn Exchange Redevelopment | Food & Retail, £30m
- Printworks facade redevelopment
- Salford University; Peel Park Campus | 5fl x 5 / 9fl x 7 / 7fl x 1 blocks, £81m
- NOMA | Public Realm Landscaping around Century House (Sadler’s Yard)
- Caxton Hall | Chapel St | Conversion to 12 apartments, £1m 
- Jactin House, Ancoats | Conversion + New build offices | 38,000sqft, £2m
- METROLINK | Second City Crossing; Victoria to Exchange Square, £11m
- Lowry Theatre | New Entrance & Waterside Restaurant | £3m
- Leigh>Salford>Central Manchester Guided Busway, £68m
- King St Townhouse, Booth Street, Spring Gardens | 40 rooms. £2m
- Exchange Quay redevelopment | New public realm, recladding, £10m
- Hope Mill | New Theatre | Pollard St, New Islington





*Currently Under Construction*

- Bollin House | Apartments | Edge St Northern Quarter | 6 floors | 16 apts, £10m
- X1 Salford Quays Phase 3 | 60 apartments | 6 floors, £3m 
- The Point | New Islington Phase 2 | 30 Apartments | 4 floors, £20m
- 56 Dale St Piccadilly | Refurbishment into 26 new apartments, £2m
- MAG World Logistics Hub, Enterprise Zone
- 8-10 Southern St | 2 four storey townhouses | Off Deansgate
- Holiday Inn | Former Employment Exchange | Aytoun St | 8 floors | 300 rooms, £5m
- Salford University Gateway, New Adelphi | 7 floors | Salford, £55m
- "House" | Urban Splash, New Islington, 44 family homes 2&3fls, £10m
- Salford Dock Office | Conversion to 67 apartments, £2m
- Abbey House Mosely St | External Refurbishment of office building 
- Freemasons Hall Bridge Street Redevelopment, £2m
- Cambridge St | 28 floors apartment block, £21m (altogether)
- Oxford Street Cross-Town Bus Priority & New Cycle Lanes
- “Tomorrow”, Premier Inn MediaCityUK | New Hotel and 60,000sqft offices | 11 floors, £20m
- Drama Hub at Sharp Project
- White City Redevelopment
- Brunswick Redevelopment | £113m
- Greengate | 21 floors | Apartments
- Hanover House Refurbishment | Offices | 91,000sqft
- X1 Salford Quays Phase 2 | 2x6 floors | 120 apartments, £2m
- Overseas House | Deansgate/Quay St | 6 storey office extension | 52,000sqft
- 40 Chorlton St | Village | 40 new serviced apartments
- Hat Box/ Milliner's Wharf Apartments | New Islington | 8 + 9 floors | 145 apts, £30m
- Angelgate/Tymarco Buildings | 2x19 floors | 434 Apartments, £77m
- X1 MediaCity Phase 1 | 26 floors | 275 apartments, £50m
- Cambridge St | 15 floors apartment block
- 1 Ellesmere Street Hulme | 3fl, The Roof Gardens | 73 apts, £9.5m
- Manchester Smart Motorway M60 J8 to J20
- Timekeeper’s Square | Salford | 36 townhouses, £15m
- Cambridge St | 22 floors apartment block | 282 apts (altogether)
- TRANSPORT | Bolton Transport Interchange Redevelopment
- 6 St Annes Square | Conversion to 9 apartments
- Wilburn St | Block A | 21 floors, apartments | 500 apts (altogether), £21m (altogether)
- Wilburn St | Block B | 10 floors, apartments
- Wilburn St | Block C | 7 floors, apartments
- Wilburn St | Block D | 13 floors, apartments
- Hydes Brewery Hulme | Conversion to 73 luxury apartments, £2m
- Christie Hospital: Proton Beam Facility 
- Maggie's Cancer Center | Christie | Norman Foster+Co. £6m
- X1 The Exchange | Salford Quays | 10fl, 140 apartments, £10m
- St Peter's Square Redevelopment + New St Peter’s Square station, £10m
- Trafford Golf Centre | Extension + new dinosaur themed adventure golf course
- Gateway House Redevelopment | Hotel, 182 rooms
- Greengate | 31 floors | Apartments 497 apts (altogether), £50m (altogether)
- Lower Broughton | 3500 homes, £500m
- Urban Splash, Stubb's Mill Refurbishment | 30,000sqft commercial workspace
- One Spinningfields Offices | 20 stories | 300,000sqft, £73m
- Airport City Enterprise Zone, £800m
- 1 Water Street | 28fl | 301 apartments, £30m
- Barnes Hospital | Cheadle | Restoration & New Apartments
- City Suites/16 Chapel St | 17 storey apartment block | 263 apartments, £3m
- Corn Exchange | Boutique Hotel | 114 rooms
- Bank House Refurb and Reclad | Portland Street, “Neo”, 52,000sqft
- XYZ Building, Spinningfields | Offices | 9 floors | 160,000sqft, £20m
- Salford New Bailey Office Block | 125,000sqft | 7 fl, £10m
- Manchester Science Park, Hulme | Redevelopment Masterplan, £60m
- TRANSPORT | Ordsall Chord | Salford | Piccadilly-Victoria Direct
- Embankment 101 Office Block | 11 floors | 180,000sqft, £56m
- New Bailey, Stanley St | Apartment Block | 11 floors, 90 apartments, £16m
- Motel One Cross Street | Commercial Buildings | 8 floors, 17m
- Circle Square | Phase 1 – Student Accom, 12, 14 & 18 floors
- Redevelopment of Pendleton | Tower Blocks, new homes, etc
- Union St New Islington | 302 apartments | 8, 9 & 10 stories
- X1 Eastbank (Phase 1) | 310 apartments | New Islington, £10m
- Adelphi Wharf | Fortis Developments | 206 apartments (Phase 1) (£76m, all phases)
- SEMMMS Manchester Airport Link Road
- Number 2 St Peter's Square | 12 floors | 161,000sqft Offices, £80m
- New Roof, Barton Square Trafford Centre
- TRANSPORT | Electrification between Manchester and Preston





*Green Projects | Site Clearance Ongoing, Construction Starting Soon*

- MBS Redevelopment | New 20fl Crowne Plaza Hotel | West Booth St
- Deansgate Station Refurbishment, £10m
- Manchester Engineering Campus Development | £300m
- Gazprom Energy | 7 floors | 187,000sqft | No. 6 1st St
- George Leigh/Loom St Ancoats | 3 storey terraces | 20x4bed apartments
- Refurbishment of Royal Exchange | 7,038sqft offices
- Bridgewater Point | Everard St | 207 apartments | 5+8 floors, £25m
- Westminster House Portland St | External refurbishment
- Chapel Wharf | 995 apartments | 23/18/17/15 floors
- Clippers Quay Phase 1 | 2x8 floors | 208 apartments, 
- Opposite the Apollo | 6 floors, 39 apartments (counted as city zone)
- Tariff St, Ian Simpson Architects | Piccadilly Basin | 91 apartments, 11 floors
- Angel Gardens | 33 storey resi tower | 458 apartments
- Cow Hollow Hotel | Newton St | Northern Quarter
- Bridgewater Gate | Woden St, Ordsall | 53 apartments, 8 floors, £25m 
- X1 MediaCity Phase 2 apartments | 275 apartments, £50m
- Plot A6 Salford Central | 16 stories, 135 apartments, Stanley St
- Redevelopment of UoM Precinct and Public Realm
- Plots H3 & H6 Airport City | Offices & Hotel 
- Three-Star Hilton Garden Inn | Airport City | 8 floors 
- 27 Cross Street | Conversion to 27 apartments 
- 16-18 King St | 5 apartments
- Montana House, Princess Street | Addition of two floors | 3 apts
- Bupa Headquarters | Harbour City, Salford | 145,000sqft | 6 floors
- 2 Harter St, Conversion to 22 apartments | Off Princess St
- River Street Tower | 42 floors | 430 apartments






*Blue Projects | Planning Application Approved*

- X1 Eastbank “The Plaza” (Phase 2) | Great Ancoats St | 201 apartments
- Trinity | Blackfriars St | 17 + 13 floors, 380 apartments
- Ancoats Dispensary Building Regeneration
- Palace Hotel Refurbishment | Oxford St
- Albert Vaults site, Salford | 8 floors | 24 apartments
- 76-78 Great Ancoats Street | 14 floors | 134 apartments | 6,000sqft offices
- North Parade, St Mary's Parsonage | Conversion to 71 apartments
- Former Stock Exchange | 4 Norfolk St | Conversion to 35-bedroom hotel
- Bloom St Apart Hotel Salford | 5 floors
- Norton Court | Greengate, Salford | 34 & 14 floors | 310 apartments, £50m
- Green Quarter | 15 floors | 146 apartments 
- Hilton Garden Inn | Emirates Stadium, Trafford | 150 beds
- Middlewood Locks Phase 1 | 571 apartments, plots F, I and J
- 52-60 Chapel St, Salford | Conversion to 10 apartments
- Coupland St/Burlington St Hulme | 4-9 floors | 277 apartments | Hodder+P
- Manchester University Owen’s Park Campus | 3000+ rooms student accom, ~6fl masterplan
- (New) Lincoln House | 12 floors, 113,500sqft office space
- Custom House Furness Quay | Conversion to 60 apartments
- 3 Angel Square | 12 floors | 250,000sqft
- 2 Angel Square Offices | 10 Floors | 200,000sqft
- 10-12 Whitworth St | 35 floors | 5 Plus Architects, 327 apartments | 117m
- EasyHotel, Bradley House | Dale St/Newton St, 116 bedrooms
- 11 York St | 8 storey office building | 86,000sqft
- Potato Wharf Phases 3 & 4 | 2x11 floors | 191 apartments
- Islington Wharf Phase 3 | 3, 5 & 10 floors, 101 apartments
- Redevelopment of Granada Building | Grande Hotel and rooftop restaurant
- Bonded Warehouse | Redevelopment into offices, retail and market
- 47 Houldsworth | Great Ancoats St, 13 floors, 119 apartments
- St John's Quarter Phase 1 | Allied London | Village | 57 apartments
- Cutting Room Sq/Hood St, Manchester Life | 30 apartments | 9 floors 
- 211 Trafford Road | 14 floors | 133 apartments | Salford Quays
- Bentink St/Chester Road | deTrafford | 162 luxury apartments | 12 floors 
- Bracken House, Charles Street Conversion | 113 apartments
- ↑UP Outwood Wharf | 18, 8 and 6 floors | 246 apartments
- ↑NEW 39 Tib St NQ | 5 floors, 3 apartments 
- Downtown | Salford | 4,7,10 & 15 floors, 372 apartments (counted as Cent Salford)
- Murray’s Mills | 124 apartments | new 5 storey block
- ↑UP↑UP Adelphi Manor Wharf Phase 2 | 383 apartments
- ↑UP Pomona Strand | 11 + 10 floors, 164 apartments (Trafford)
- ↑UP One Manchester | Leaf Street, Hulme | 100 new apartments 
- ↑UP One Manchester | Royce Road, Hulme | 66 two-bedroom apartments
- Siemen's Headquarters, Didsbury. | 140,000sqft offices, 90 homes
- Nuffield Health New Private Hospital | C. Manchester Hospitals
- ↑NEW- ↑UP Stay Inn Hotel, Trinity/Blackfriars Salford | 11 & 7 storey expansion
- Elisabeth Mill | Reddish | 150 apartments | DeTrafford
- Astley & Bryom House | Offices | Quay Street | 14 floors, 270,000sqft
- Axis Albion Tower Apartments | 28 floors | 173 apts
- 40 Swan Street | 9 floors, 109 apartments | New Cross
- Alpha Place Knott Mill | 7 storey apart hotel | 53 rooms 
- Victoria Mill, Droylsden | 131 apartments & town houses | DeTrafford





*
Orange Projects | Holding Planning Application*

- Whitworth/Princess Corner | 287 apartments, 148 hotel rooms, Urban & Civic
- Springfield, Salford | Urban Splash | 71 homes, 100 apartments
- Gore St, Salford Central | 3 blocks, 11-21 floors | 375 apartments (11 townhouses)
- Salisbury House, Conversion to 31 apartments | Granby Row
- Oxygen Tower | 8, 14 +31 floors | 343 apartments
- Simpson St/Ludgate St, Angel Meadows | 66 apartments, 6 floors 
- Royal Exchange External Redevelopment
- 4 Angel Court, Angel Gardens | 9 floors, 64 apartments
- Gresham Mill South Hall St Ordsall | 142 apartments, 7 floors
- Edinburgh Castle Pub, Ancoats | 6 floors, 21 apartments + reopened pub 
- 58-60 King Street | Conversion to 7 apartments
- Jersey St Ancoats | 7+8 stories, 158 apartments 
- 64-66 King Street | Conversion to 8 apartments
- Riverside House, Blackfriars Salford | 46 apartments, 7 floors
- 86-88 Market St (above Barclays) | 15 apartments 
- 2 Liverpool St Salford | Former Skills Centre, 91 apartments, 6 floors, KnightKnox
- Space Project Expansion, West Gorton
- The Crescent | Black Horse Inn pub, 405 apartments, 22,17 & 6 floors, Fred Done
- Basil House, Portland St | Conversion to 37 apartments 
- 76-82 Oldham St | 8 floors, 72 apartments, Northern Quarter
- Blackburn St/Silk St Salford | Former Hyde Park Pub, 4 floors, 38 apartments
- 28 Oldham St | Conversion to a 66 room hotel (above Dry Bar)
- Tameside Interchange: Metrolink/Rail/Bus | Ashton
- 56 Richmond, Village | 3 four-bedroom, 3 storey townhouses
- Graphene Engineering Innovation Centre | £60m 
- Granada site | New 8 storey office building, 4,200sqft | Rooftop pool 
- Store St | 13 floors, 34 apartments 
- 27-29 Ellesmere St Hulme | 232 apartments, 9,12 & 8 floors
- Citygate Court Mosely St | External Refurbishment of office building
- Kratos Site, Trafford | Holiday Inn Express, 6 floors, 220 rooms
- Former Moss Tavern Pub, Droylsden | 33 apartments | 4 floors
-“Element”, Warwick Road | 11 floors, 90 apartments | Old Trafford
- Cornerhouse Conversion | Metropolitan University School of Theatre
- Manchester Science Park | 53,000sqft, Airport City Area
- Embankment West | 694 apartments, 32, 25 & 12 floors | Select Property/Ask
- New Islington Free School | New Islington
- MediaCityUK Plot C1/D1 | 2x20 floors, 476 apartments | AHR Architects
- Shelter, 119 Princess St | 11 floors, 64 apartments
- Deansgate South, 53 apartments, 14 floors | Ombler Iwanowski Architects
- Oxford Road station redevelopment 
- X1 MediaCity Phase 3 & 4 | 26x2 floors | 550 apartments, £50m for each tower. 
- Piccadilly Station | Platforms 15 & 16
- Discovery Quay, King William St | Salford Quays | 12 & 8 floors | 299 student flats
- Peel Park Redevelopment | £2.1m | Salford 
- TRANSPORT | Metrolink Trafford Centre Line
- Pier 7 | TH Real Estate | 10 new buildings, 700 apartments, 8-18 floors
- Trafford Waters | 3,000 apartments | 80,000sqft office space | Primary School






*Red Projects | No Planning Applications, Not Likely To Begin Soon*

- New Hotel and apartments Aytoun St | 1960s tower | Capital & Centric | Kampus
- Former Salford Crescent Police Station | Hotel, Restaurant & Apartments Conv. 
- MediaCityUK Plot D4 | 28 floors, 180 apartments | Chapman Taylor Architects
- MediaCityUK Plot C6 | 25 floors, 439 apartments | Chapman Taylor Architects
- MediaCityUK Plot D3 | 30 floors, 202 apartments | Hodder+P Architects	
- Museum of Science and Industry Expansion | £800m | New Exhibition Space 
- TRANSPORT | Salford Central Platforms 3, 4 and 5
- Landmark | 13 floors, St Peter’s Square | 178,000sqft
- Hotel Indigo | 14 floors, Victoria 
- 55 Portland St, Office Refurb & new build 11 storey Park Plaza hotel 
- Meadows Bridge Salford Crescent | £820,000 
- Halle St Peter’s Church 1,450sqft extension, Ancoats
- Stockport Interchange Redevelopment 
- Manchester Airport | Terminal 2 expansion, Terminal 3 Revamp | Megaplan
- Owen St Tower 1 | Renaker, 62 floors, 202m
- Owen St Tower 2 | Renaker, 43 floors
- Refurbishment of Newbank & Riverbank Towers, Salford
- Mayfield Masterplan | Piccadilly | 800,000sqft offices, 1,300 homes, 350 hotel beds
- The Sir Henry Royce Insitute | £250m
- 100 Embankment | 165,000sqft office block, Ask Developments
- Trinity Fields Masterplan | 3 tower blocks, 25-50 floors | 3000 apartments 
- Plot V NOMA | Apartments, 14, 12 & 10 floors | Manchester Place
- St Michael’s, Bootle St | Apartments, 5* hotel, Offices, Retail, new Synagogue
- The Factory Theatre | Former Granada Site
- Owen St Tower 3 | Renaker, 48 floors (1,300 apartments in all 4 towers)
- Owen St Tower 4 | Renaker, 52 floors
- St John’s Quarter Phase 2+
- Land at Trinity Way/Greengate, Salford | 1190 apartments in 9 blocks
- Central Retail Park Redevelopment | Apartments, new retail, landscaping
- Pomona Docks Masterplan | Cornbrook Hub, 800 apartments (count as Trafford)
- 3 St Peter’s Square, 12 floors - Hotel
- MMU: Redevelopment of Mable Tylecote Building, All Saints 
- Great Northern Redev. | £300m, 97,000sqft office building + new skyscraper
- Manchester Firehouse | Allied London Redevelopment
- Etihad Stadium Expansion Phase 2 | 61,000 seats
- New Victoria | 150,000sqft office block | 17/22 stories resi towers | 475 apartments 
- Manchester Phoenix Arena | 3,000 seat-stadium/Ice Rink | City Centre
- St John's Place | 55 storey resi tower | 260 apartments
- £65m redevelopment of Manchester Arndale, Intu
- Oxford Rd Station Surrounds | 66 apartments, Hotel, 300,000sqft office
- Middlewood Locks | 2,000 apartments | 750,000sqft commercial
- Jackson's Row Masterplan






_____________________________

*Crane Count*​
*Salford*
- One Greengate (1 crane)
- Wilburn Basin (3 cranes)
- City Suites (1 crane)
- 101 Embankment (1 crane)

*Salford Quays*
- Plot E2 (1 crane)
- X1 Exchange (1 crane)

*Piccadilly*
- Kennedy Building Ancoats (1 crane)
- Holiday Inn (2 cranes)

*East*
- X1 Eastbank (1 crane)

*Victoria/North Central*
- Bollin House (1 crane)
- Cotton Building Spinningfields (2 cranes)
- Angelgate (1 crane)

*Peter's Fields/South Central*
- Cambridge St (1 crane)
- 1 Water St (2 cranes)
- 2 St Peter’s Square (2 cranes)
- 1 Spinningfields (3 cranes)

*TOTAL:* 24












_____________________________

*Stats*​
As you know I do these every 3 months.

Here are the links to a few other Development Updates I've done over the past year or so:

November 2015: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128259671&postcount=6503

August 2015: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126006955&highlight=development+update#post126006955

May 2015: Click

February 2015: Click

November 2014: Click

August 2014: Click

May 2014: Click

February 2014: Click

November 2013: Click

August 2013: Click

June 2013: Click

March 2013: Click

January 2013: Click



- The number of completed projects (on which construction has stopped, including internal works, and the building or structure is occupied/open) has increased from 4 in November 2015 to 14 now.

- The number of projects under construction (on which construction activity has begun, in the form of diggers, of drills or of cranes etc) has decreased again by -4, from 74 to 70. This is the 4th consecutive fall in construction activity, however the falls have been small - overall activity has decreased from 77 projects U/C in May 2015 to 70 now. Hopefully with all the new planning applications we're seeing come online we'll see a spike in activity soon.

- The number of projects which are 'Shovel Ready' (on which construction has a high chance of beginning by the next Update in three months time) has increased: from 23 in November to 26 now.

- The number of projects which have been approved has raced upwards after waves and waves of planning meetings in both Manchester & Salford. It now stands at 50, up from 36 in November.

- Projects holding a planning application which hasn't yet been approved stands at 47, down from 60 in November. This is due to a large number of approvals.

- The number of "Red" projects (those which are masterplans or visions without a planning application, not including framework applications) has increased from 33 to 42 now. This is mainly due to a wave of new proposals around MediaCityUK and Owen St.

The graph below shows how U/C, planning applications and others have changed over time. Notice how we're beginning to get "planning app inflation". Lots of planning applications are going in but the construction industry lags behind still. This can indicate a number of things: 1) there's a lack of construction resources stopping projects from rising out of the ground. This is a known problem in the UK at the moment... 2) there's still a post-recession hangover of low confidence in developers to deliver schemes....3) we may see an enormous spike in construction activity over the next year.














It's been a very exciting 3 months yet again. However this 3 months has differentiated itself from the other quarters of this recovery/post-recession period by being what we can define as an era of tall buildings. Skyscraper proposals defined Manchester pre-recession, we can only hope that they get built this time round. 

Renaker have now made the bold move of proposing what will be Manchester's tallest building if built. Number 1 Owen St will reach 200.5m into the sky, the first regional UK skyscraper to stretch above 200m (even if it is a shy peek above 200m at best!) There will also be several 130m+ buildings surrounding it. We also found out that the Great Northern Warehouse will be redeveloped with a Will Alsop-designed skyscraper sitting alongside it. 

At MediaCity, we've seen visuals of "Phase 2" which will be mainly apartment-based, incorporating over 600 new homes in total. Nearby, TH Real Estate lodged plans for up to 800 apartments at Waterfront Quay as part of their Pier 7 scheme. Recently Select Properties and Ask released plans for Embankment West; 694 apartments in buildings up to 32 stories high. 

We also saw plans released for Urban & Civic's Princess/Whitworth Corner which gained a planning application this quarter, alongside the 31-storey Oxygen Tower which will provide 343 apartments behind Piccadilly. 

It's been a bumper month for office space, with nearly 600,000sqft of office space being approved by Manchester City Council over Lincoln House and 2 & 3 Angel Square, while the City also approved the University's redevelopment of the Owen's Park campus.

Adelphi Wharf, phase 1 of Bruntwood's "Circle Square" project on the old BBC site off Oxford Rd and the Ordsall Chord have all started construction this quarter, however overall construction activity decreased yet again. There needs to be a real push to get schemes which have planning approval starting construction as there's clearly a block in the system at the moment, whatever it may be.




_____________________________


*Apartments*​
Another incredible three months for apartments.

- There are currently 1,901 apartments U/C in the City Centre
- There are currently 1,592 apartments U/C in Central Salford
- There are currently 885 apartments U/C in Salford Quays
- There are currently 146 apartments U/C in Hulme
*TOTAL U/C:* 4,095


- There are currently 6,127 apartments with Planning Applications OR U/C in the City Centre
- There are currently 6,245 apartments with Planning Applications OR U/C in Central Salford
- There are currently 3,064 apartments with Planning Applications OR U/C in Salford Quays
- There are currently 983 apartments with Planning Applications OR U/C in Hulme
*TOTAL:* 19,614


The graph below shows number of apartments U/C or holding planning apps over time.

Although the City Zone currently has the most U/C, there are more apartments holding planning apps in Central Salford which indicates that the focus for apartment construction in the future will be here. There's been a spike in apartments holding planning applications in Salford Quays in the past few months as a result of Pier 7 at Waterfront Quay, which will provide up to 800 apartments here. As Central Manchester and Central Salford heat up, Salford Quays too is beginning to warm, although still lags behind its neighbours in terms of apartments U/C. This will change in the near future with X1's enormous new scheme at MediaCityUK which will provide over 1,000 new apartments (phase 1 is now U/C). However Salford Quays is unlikely to catch up with the city centre/Salford Central in the foreseeable future as they each have over 4,000 apartments in planning.













_____________________________

*Offices*​
- There is currently 1,085,000sqft of office space U/C in Central Salford and Central Manchester
- There is currently 60,000sqft of office space U/C at Salford Quays

- 1,260,200sqft of office space is currently holding a planning application in Central Salford and Central Manchester
- 145,000sqft of office space is currently holding a planning application in Salford Quays

*TOTAL PIPELNE:* 2,520,200sqft





_____________________________

*Apartment Heat Maps*​
I wanted to explore which areas of the city were experiencing the highest activity in terms of new apartments U/C and proposed and see whether this correlated with average property prices in those areas and/or increases in property prices.

The map below shows apartments U/C in each district of the city.

The North western fringe (Salford through to Victoria) is clearly seeing the highest amount of apartments U/C at the moment. In Victoria, the numbers are totally dominated by the Angelgate scheme, which is providing 434 apartments to this area. However in Central Salford and Greengate, construction is dominated by several megaschemes: Renaker at Two Greengate, City Suites and Renaker at Wilburn St. 














The map below shows all apartments - those U/C, those approved, those holding planning applications AND those not holding planning applications (IF number of apartments is specified, with some schemes it simply states that "over 3,000 apartments will be provided", these vague schemes are simply not counted.

As with U/C, Central Salford and Greengate are still booming into the forseeable future. Many apartments in Central Salford will be provided by Middlewood Locks and Adelphi Wharf as well as smaller schemes, whilst in Greengate promises of 1,190 apartments along Trinity Way, Norton Court as well as rumours of a Renaker "One Greengate" project (to be revealed on Thursday) mean Greengate will remain a hive for apartment activity into the future.

The difference between the U/C and pipeline maps pops up in Castlefield/Peterloo. A low amount of construction is evident here at the moment, however into the future this area is promised a lot of major projects including Allied London's Trinity Fields, providing 3,000 apartments in several utopian skyscrapers around the river and Trinity Way, St John's at the old Granada site and Renaker at Owen St. This area will be home to all of Manchester's tallest buildings and is an area to watch into the future. 

Similarly Ordsall, which currently has 0 apartments U/C has 774 proposed for it. This area, sandwiched between Salford Quays, the city centre, Central Salford, Middlewood Locks, Cornbrook and Hulme has immense potential and, coupled with cheap property prices, will be another area to watch in the coming years.















In order to correctly assess which areas have potential into the future it's important to study property prices.

The map below details how Spinningfields and Castlefield/Peterloo are by far the city's most expensive property hotspots - each averaging over £1m according to Zoopla's ZED index. Piccadilly too will soon top £200,000 average prices, meaning the "traditional" city centre will all see prices of over £0.2 million.

Developers are currently concentrating on Central Salford and Greengate due to its astoundingly low property prices. However, as Greengate (which had a similar price to the rest of Salford just 2 years ago) has shown, this won't last for long. 















Finally, the below map is almost an invert of the previous (average property prices) map. This one shows property price increases in the year to Jan 30, 2016.

Central Salford and Ordsall, which have the lowest property prices of the entire city, are the areas which are becoming more expensive the fastest - with 7.6% increases across the M3 postcode in the previous 12 months. This is another reason that Ordsall is one to watch - an area which has low property prices, an unbeatable location, gigantic yields and very little proposals for apartments unlike her neighbours.














- The average price for a property across all Central Manchester districts at the end of January 2016 was £346,270. 

- Excluding the enormous skewing effect that M2 (Spinningfields & Castlefield have), this comes to £156,728.

- The average increase in property price across all CentManc districts comes to 5.8%

- Projecting into the future this means that the average price for a property in January 2017 will be £165,818 with currently cheap districts such as Central Salford and Ordsall catching up to the rest.





_____________________________

*Tall buildings*​
I don't think Manchester needs any introduction on tall proposals after the quarter we've had. An astounding number of new proposals for 100m+ buildings arguably takes us up to the total we had pre-recession. Here they all are, listed categorically in terms of height.

Firstly, here are the current tallest buildings:

1)	Beetham (169m)
2)	CIS (118m)
3)	City Tower (107m)
4)	New Wakefield St (106m)
5)	Arndale Tower (90m)
6)	Town Hall (87m)
7)	Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
8)	CJC (80m)
9)	3 Hardman St (75m)
_Source: Wikipedia_




Next, here are the tallest buildings after all the projects which are currently U/C or at shovel ready have completed (if you want, the "Near Future" talls):

1)	Beetham (169m)
2)	CIS (118m)
3)	City Tower (107m)
4)	New Wakefield St (106m)
5)	Angel Gardens (106m)
6)	No. 1 Spinningfields (92m)
7)	Arndale Tower (90m)
8)	One Greengate (88m)
9)	Town Hall (87m)
10)	X1 MediaCity (86m)
11)	Cambridge St (83m)
12)	Water St (82m)
13)	Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
14)	CJC (80m)
15)	3 Hardman St (75m)




Next, here are Manchester's talls after all the proposals and U/C projects have completed. 2022 perhaps? Or "Far Future"

1)	Great Jackson 1 (201.5m)
2)	Beetham (169m)
3)	St John’s Place (165m)
4)	Great Jackson 2 (158m)
5)	Trinity Fields 1 (152m)
6)	Great Jackson 3 (141m)
7)	St John’s Tower 2 (132m)
8)	River St Tower (125m)
9)	Great Jackson 4 (122m)
10)	CIS (118m)
11)	10-12 Whitworth St (117m)
12)	Norton Court (110.3m)
13)	St John’s Tower 3 (109m)
14)	City Tower (107m)
15)	New Wakefield St (106m)
16)	Angel Gardens (106m)
17)	Oxygen Tower (103m)
18)	Trinity Fields 2 (100m)
19)	Trinity Fields 3 (96m)
20)	Axis (93m)
21)	Middlewood Locks Plot I (93m)
22)	No. 1 Spinningfields (92m)
23)	Arndale Tower (90m)
24)	One Greengate (88m)
25)	Town Hall (87m)
26)	X1 MediaCity (86m)
27)	Cambridge St (83m)
28)	Trinity Fields 4 (83m)
29)	St John’s Tower 4 (83m)
30)	St John’s Tower 5 (83m)
31)	Water St (82m)
32)	Manchester One/Portland Tower (80m)
33)	CJC (80m)
34)	Astley & Byrom House (77m)
35)	3 Hardman St (75m)


Manchester's height graph:










Click here for higher resolution version






_____________________________

*Development Map*​
Be sure to check out my Development Map, which was featured in Place North West last month. It's the easiest way to visualise all of Manchester's proposals in my opinion.

*Click here (opens in Google My Maps)*


----------



## Mr Cladding

Fantastic summary VDB ! 

You are an invaluable asset to the Manchester SSC community


----------



## PortoNuts

Good to see there's lots of growth outside London as well. Manchester is a top city as well.


----------



## VDB

Thanks everyone 

Manchester University Engineering Campus
University | City Zone

*Cost:* £300m | *Developer:* Manchester University | *Architect:* Meccanoo

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013


----------



## Wigwam

just been blown away by the VDB update. 

should turn that into a blog. amazing


----------



## Jonesy55

Great work VDB!


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | Victoria
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 33 | *Number of Apartments:* 458 | *Developer*: Caddick & Genr8

*Current Status*: Utilities

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918









​
Angel Gardens tower is now fully funded, meaning it can start construction


----------



## VDB

> *Date announced for election of Greater Manchester’s first mayor*
> 
> The first-ever mayor of the Greater Manchester Combined Authority will be elected on Thursday 4 May 2017, the Government announced yesterday.
> 
> The first elections will take place on 4 May 2017, with subsequent elections in May 2020 and then every four years after that.


Full article at - http://www.localgov.co.uk/Date-annou...st-mayor/40238


----------



## VDB

*Stubbs Mill* | New Islington
Offices | City Zone

*Developer:* Urban Splash | *Office Space:* 22,500sqft | *Completion:* Summer 2016

*Current status:* Prep

*Nearest transport:* New Islington









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1808117

Redevelopment of currently abandoned mill into 22,500sqft of office space:


----------



## rjee

amazing job VDB! You should start a blog indeed


----------



## Jonesy55

Thought you might be interested in this little bit of research I did.

Median monthly rent for studio and 1-bedroom apartments around the train stations and tram stops of Greater Manchester. Prices taken from rightmove.co.uk today and yesterday.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Looking at this with London eyes and I want to cry.


----------



## VDB

Truly amazing map Jonesy - do you mind if I repost on the Manc transport forum?


----------



## Jonesy55

No problem at all, repost wherever you like. I did have to cheat a bit in a few areas, it's very difficult to find any small apartments in a few areas like Wythenshawe which is a sea of 2 and 3 bed council houses and also in some of the more rural parts right on the outskirts, so the boundaries for the searches had to be expanded more than in other places, but it gives a good idea of relative prices around GM I think.

Next up I'll do the same but for buying 3-bed properties, houses or apartments. There should be plenty of them everywhere I think so it should give a good guide.


----------



## Jonesy55

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ Looking at this with London eyes and I want to cry.


London is a different world in terms of housing prices compared with the rest of the UK, but then an average worker in London does take home something like £500-£600 per month more after tax than a typical worker in Greater Manchester or other provincial cities so out does balance out the higher costs somewhat.


----------



## Axelferis

Manchester looks ambitious 

But it is said that it's a boring city. Is it false ?


----------



## PeterManc

> Is it false ?

It's very false! Check out Paul 62's photos in the urban showcase forum - he chronicles life here very nicely (and there is loads of life here!)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798304&page=73


----------



## PeterManc

> a boring city

Paul's photos are much better than my words, but just to add as I have five mins to kill:
Manchester is a regional centre for about 3 million people, but the actual city centre is quite small - this makes for a VERY lively city by night and day. Where i live is busy all through the night.

For music, it's really as good as it gets in the UK - obviously.

For restaurants and eating places at the cheaper and middle end, it is also really good here. We lack Michelin star restaurants, but in terms of daily life that is not something you miss. 

Sports - it goes without saying that Manchester is as good as it gets for that! 

We have excellent museums and galleries too - some really important collections. 

And we have the best pubs in the country.

And it's still reasonably cheap.

Oh - great architecture - good mix of beautiful industrial buildings and contemporary architecture.

Most importantly, people are confident and happy here in general - which is great!

It's what you would call a fun town! Huge gay scene, for example.

No beach though.


----------



## Jonesy55

Axelferis said:


> Manchester looks ambitious
> 
> But it is said that it's a boring city. Is it false ?


Said by whom? :dunno: It depends what you want I guess, but there always seems to be plenty going on.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Aye, never heard boring before!

Rainy, cold, wet etc never boring!


----------



## VDB

55 Portland
Offices/Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 14 | *Hotel rooms:* 183 | *Operator:* Park Plaza

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129304135#post129304135


Refurbishment of offices and a new build Park Plaza Hotel:









55 Portland has been *approved* today at committee


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

stubbs mill looks sensational


----------



## PortoNuts

Manchester boring? Let's not even get into the music, football and industrial scenes and what they have given to the world.


----------



## Tellvis

One thing Manchester is NOT is boring, I have had some fantastic nights out in Manchester, makes me smile to think about them now...must visit again soon.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 44 | *Height:* 130m | *No. of Apartments:* 350 
*Developer:* Renaker | *Architect:* OMI

*Current status:* Pre planning

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



















http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...ate-total-to-2100-homes/#sthash.aOKiaUl8.dpuf


----------



## Axelferis

Boring for some football players who don't want to go there.
-I'm surprised that none Michelin Stars restaurants in the city ?! how is it possible for a great city?
London has a lot of them.
I know that Manchester has very high standards quality projects but i hope is not just a CBD at centre desert at night.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

It has the highest city centre population outside London.


----------



## Jonesy55

Axelferis said:


> Boring for some football players who don't want to go there.
> -I'm surprised that none Michelin Stars restaurants in the city ?! how is it possible for a great city?
> London has a lot of them.
> I know that Manchester has very high standards quality projects but i hope is not just a CBD at centre desert at night.


The city centre is always busy at night, there are many bars, restaurants, music venues, theatres etc.

It would be good to get some Michelin star restaurants in the city but they are not everything, there are many very good restaurants without Michelin stars.


----------



## PeterManc

> Boring for some football players who don't want to go there.

Quite a few decent players (and managers) seem to rather like it, I think, and you would be surprised at who is hanging out in the Northern Quarter pubs these days. I suspect those who don't like it are not so much bored as snobs - and so not the type you would want in your team!

It was the great historian AJP Taylor who said that Manchester is "the only place in England which escapes our characteristic vice of snobbery." I think this is still true. Which means that it ain't for everyone, but those who it is for tend to be the good ones! And it also means that people know how to enjoy themselves.


----------



## PJH2015

Axelferis said:


> Boring for some football players who don't want to go there.
> -I'm surprised that none Michelin Stars restaurants in the city ?! how is it possible for a great city?
> London has a lot of them.
> I know that Manchester has very high standards quality projects but i hope is not just a CBD at centre desert at night.


Living in Manchester city centre, I can tell you that it's far from deserted. We have a rapidly expanding city centre population (just look at the number of apartments being proposed to meet the demand), one of the largest growth rates for new restaurants and bars in the UK, and we are sat at the centre of a conurbation of 2.5 million people who regularly come into city from areas such as Bolton, Bury, Wigan, Oldham, Stockport, day and night. If anything it's too busy at weekends.

When you say footballers, I'm assuming this is when comparing Manchester to London or Madrid? Madrid has the weather that unfortunately Manchester will never have, and frankly there are few places in the world that could rival London as a place to live when money isn't an issue. There are actually quite a few football players at the big two clubs who are big advocates of the city, look at Juan Mata or Pablo Zabaleta. 

Manchester's volume of big projects are a symptom of the city's current success as a place to work, live and visit. I'd suggest a trip to see for yourself


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Most Stoke players call South Manchester/Cheshire home. 

One was on Talksport and made a passing comment about getting the train to training from Macclesfield "only a few stops".


----------



## VDB

Manchester forumer *AJD1984 *has created this mock photo of what the Greengate Embankment area of Salford will look like once *Exchange Court* (44 floors) and *Norton Cour*t (36 floors) have completed, alongside the U/C *Two Greengate* (31 floors).


----------



## jrb

Axelferis said:


> Boring for some football players who don't want to go there.
> -I'm surprised that none Michelin Stars restaurants in the city ?! how is it possible for a great city?
> London has a lot of them.
> I know that Manchester has very high standards quality projects but i hope is not just a CBD at centre desert at night.


Michelin Stars are not everything, Alex. Manchester has some very good Restaurants. 

Like most large cities, Manchester offers food from all over the World. 

It has the 2nd largest Chinese population and China Town in Britain. Only London's is bigger. It has the Curry Mile, in Rusholme. TBH, it's not as good as it used to be. Saying that , new and upmarket Indian Restaurants have opened up in the city centre. There are plenty of good quality Italian Restaurants in the city centre as well. You can get almost any national cuisine in Manchester if you know where to go. Here's a good selection from Manchester Confidential. http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/best-of-manchester/


----------



## jrb

As other's have pointed out, Manchester does not have good Weather. It suffers from continual great cloud, along with constant rain during large parts of the Year, mainly Autumn and Winter.(November to February) The only warm and mainly sunny Month's are from May/June through to September/early October. 

Footballers, their Wife's and Children, who have moved from warmer and drier climates find it (very) hard to adapt to these long spells of pour Weather. Basically they have no choice but to stay inside, whereas, in Spain and in other warmer countries, they would be outside enjoying the good Weather. 

TBF, most Mancunian's think our Weather is depressing, and we have lived with it throughout our lives. The plus point being, we love the Weather when it's good, don't take it for granted, and like most cities, it makes Manchester look even better. 

Of course the sea and a nice sandy beach would also be welcomed. :lol:


----------



## robhood

jrb said:


> Of course the sea and a nice sandy beach would also be welcomed. :lol:


Go to Liverpool for it :lol:


----------



## stop that

The Manchester clubs are two of the most attractive clubs for the best footballers in the world. This is the home of premier league, the top football league in the world, not some minor league like the french league 1 for example ,where I understand it really is difficult to attract even average players which can be frustrating, especially when the good french players have all left for England, Spain, germany, Italy and the other top leagues. :angel:


----------



## VDB

Two Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​
Update by Tony_H1:


----------



## VDB

Owen Street
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 43-62 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Renaker | *Height:* Tallest 202m | *Apartments:* 1,400

*Current status:* Pre planning application

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140





































A Summer start for Owen St according to iwillo, who has provided accurate tip offs regarding Renaker in the past.

Let's just keep one eye on the economy.



iwillo said:


> Some more Renaker news:
> 
> The car park lease is due to expire 7 March 2016. The site will then be cleared and archeological investigations will take place ready for a start soon after planning consent. The staff completing other Renaker projects are lined up to move straight on to this. As long as market conditions remaining favourable and nothing is found during the investigations, expect this to get underway this summer.


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

Loving the building boom in Manchester (and London as well). But as for the economy, 2016 isn't looking to be a good year economically speaking. While I don't think we're headed for anything close to a repeat of 2008 (well, I´m Icelandic so I certainly hope not!), a global recession looks like a real possibility. Would that delay/stop some of these plans? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VDB

Mr. Creosote88 said:


> Loving the building boom in Manchester (and London as well). But as for the economy, 2016 isn't looking to be a good year economically speaking. While I don't think we're headed for anything close to a repeat of 2008 (well, I´m Icelandic so I certainly hope not!), a global recession looks like a real possibility. Would that delay/stop some of these plans? Thanks in advance.


Think there's a building amount of negativity in the air at the moment but the problem with these things is that it often becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy:

1) People hear that there might be a recession soon
2) They stop spending as much money and start saving for upcoming recession
3) The decline in spending causes a recession

So while I'm not advocating ignorance I do think the media plays a part in economic downturns.

The economy runs in roughly 10 year cycles as well, so while it may seem like we're in the early days of the economic recovery, we're actually only 18 months away from it being a decade since the start of the last recession. Something to think about.

Think that an economic dip would possibly kill off quite a few of the proposed projects for Manchester, yes. The 2008 Recession was absolutely detrimental for Manchester and other UK cities - including London. Lots of skyscrapers were proposed only for the developers and, in many cases, architects behind them to collapse. The 2008 Recession will go down in history as one of the most catastrophic in human history - possibly even worse than 1929.

We will have another recession at some point, these things happen, but it's just a question of when, and how deep. What's vital for Manchester is that we make ourselves recession-proof. Developers still need to make money even during recessions, so if we can make Manchester somewhere 'safe' to invest money (whether the economy is booming or busting) - like London - then we should be safe. I think we're achieving that to a point - our infrastructure is much more up to date and vast than it was when the downturn happened, the global Manchester brand has improved too and we have lots of other infrastructure improvements on the way.


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

VDB said:


> Think there's a building amount of negativity in the air at the moment but the problem with these things is that it often becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy:
> 
> 1) People hear that there might be a recession soon
> 2) They stop spending as much money and start saving for upcoming recession
> 3) The decline in spending causes a recession
> 
> So while I'm not advocating ignorance I do think the media plays a part in economic downturns.
> 
> The economy runs in roughly 10 year cycles as well, so while it may seem like we're in the early days of the economic recovery, we're actually only 18 months away from it being a decade since the start of the last recession. Something to think about.
> 
> Think that an economic dip would possibly kill off quite a few of the proposed projects for Manchester, yes. The 2008 Recession was absolutely detrimental for Manchester and other UK cities - including London. Lots of skyscrapers were proposed only for the developers and, in many cases, architects behind them to collapse. The 2008 Recession will go down in history as one of the most catastrophic in human history - possibly even worse than 1929.
> 
> We will have another recession at some point, these things happen, but it's just a question of when, and how deep. What's vital for Manchester is that we make ourselves recession-proof. Developers still need to make money even during recessions, so if we can make Manchester somewhere 'safe' to invest money (whether the economy is booming or busting) - like London - then we should be safe. I think we're achieving that to a point - our infrastructure is much more up to date and vast than it was when the downturn happened, the global Manchester brand has improved too and we have lots of other infrastructure improvements on the way.


All very good points, the only thing I would have to add that it's of course not just the media, but the investors that become like deer caught in the headlight, and panic spreading among them. But then again, Wall Street has predicted 9 out of the last 5 recessions, so we'll just have to wait and see how things actually turn out.


----------



## JamieUK

There is a recession coming it's just a question of when. The UK has low interest rates which leads to borrow and spend but people can't borrow and spend for ever. What people are calling a 'boom' is more accurately a bubble.


----------



## VDB

*Iwillo* took these amazing photos from the top of the U/C Cambridge St:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​
Caiman update:


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing construction dynamism.


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​

Crane going up at Tower 1.

Update by Marni1971:


----------



## VDB

*Super sexy* new render of Urban & Civic's Princess/Whitworth scheme has been released:


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

That is the best building in Manchester. Wow.

Game over. Build not one more.


----------



## benpicko

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> That is the best building in Manchester. Wow.
> 
> Game over. Build not one more.


:lol: It's a better render of a building you can see in pretty much any thread on here recently.

Edit: Pretty sure you must be joking so that's gone right over my head


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

No joke. Matches current street form, then step back to go higher, with terraces.

Awesome.


----------



## sk327

When is One Spinningfields gonna be ready to occupy?


----------



## PJH2015

Just got a train into Oxford Road from the west, and the number and scale of projects we passed was immense. 

Within the space of two minutes we passed by Wilburn Street, One Regent, the Ordsall Chord site, One Spinningfields and XYZ, and then parked up underneath Cambridge Street. I then walked to work past a continuous line of buslane/ tram works and 2 St Peters Square and an office refurb on Moseley Street. Madness!


----------



## VDB

PJH - we should start running tours!


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​

Caiman update:


----------



## Mr Cladding

VDB said:


> PJH - we should start running tours!


I'd be more than happy to do something similar in London.


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: St Peter's Square










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



















Update by hella_good


----------



## VDB

Circle Square Phase 1
Masterplan | City Zone

*No. of student apartments:* 716 | *Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 18, 14 & 12

*Current Status*: Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road










Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881








​


Planning applications have been submitted now for the rest of the scheme (Phase 1 has started groundworks/early stages of construction already).

In this latest round of planning applications there is:

- Two new office blocks: 18 & 14 stories
- Two new 17 storey residential buildings
- A 36 storey residential building which will be over 100m+ in height
- A new public plaza/park in the middle

Pics:



AJD1984 said:


> 17 storey residential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 storey and 36 storey tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 storey and 18 storey commercial (fronting Oxford Road)


----------



## VDB

*Greengate, Salford*


----------



## VDB

Two Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 15-31 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770
​
This is enormous.

Update by jrb:


----------



## VDB

Wilburn Basin and One Regent rising.

Picture by jrb:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 10 | *Office space:* 196,000sqft | *Developer:* Ask

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059









Update by jrb:


----------



## VDB

Cambridge St
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 15-31 | *No. of apartments:* 282 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091
​


Jrb, the saint, has been busy this week:


----------



## VDB

*Holiday Inn* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of bedrooms:* 340 | *Operator:* Holiday Inn 

*Current status:* Nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
















*Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104803131#post104803131*​


Quite fond of this. Pics by JdR:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


Absolutely loving this at the moment.

Photo by Caiman


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 44 | *Height:* 130m | *No. of Apartments:* 350 
*Developer:* Renaker | *Architect:* OMI

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507​

A planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for another tall building - this time a 44 storey/130m resi tower. Norton Court at 36 floors will start rising soon to the right of Exchange Court in the photo below, and there'll be a new park to the left, to sit and admire all the 'scrapers :cheers:


----------



## ZeroOne

Has anyone got any info regarding Manchester's proposed "High line?" I saw somewhere that the stretch running from Potato Wharf through to MOSI, is being considered, though I have a feeling it has been considered for sometime?


----------



## Quicksilver

I feel that Manchester could be overheated with all these rest towers the same way as London now. I know that many investors switch to Manchester about year ago but margins are going down in Manchester as well.

Nevertheless, impressive staff going on.


----------



## JBGee

ZeroOne said:


> Has anyone got any info regarding Manchester's proposed "High line?" I saw somewhere that the stretch running from Potato Wharf through to MOSI, is being considered, though I have a feeling it has been considered for sometime?


Are you referring to St John's?

http://stjohnsmanchester.com/


----------



## ZeroOne

JBGee said:


> Are you referring to St John's?
> 
> 
> No, I was a fool. A mate on Facebook posted a BBC link and it seems neither of us checked the date, 2012! Shame though, would be great!


----------



## VDB

Brunswick Park
Park | City Zone

*Acres:* 4.5 | *Developer:* Manchester University | *Landscape Architect:* Planit-IE

*Current status:* Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249666










As part of the £1bn campus redevelopment, Manchester University will be creating a new park by closing and pedestrianising road which currently looks like this:











Much needed, and should focus a bit of attention on the University's main building:


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> Two Greengate


Absolutely massive.


----------



## VDB

2 St Peter's Square
Office | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer*: Fred Done Associates

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport*: St Peter's Square










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546
​

Pic by GShutty:


----------



## VDB

*One Regent |* Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *Cost:* £30m | *Apartments:* 301 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158










Alr1970's photo:


----------



## VDB

Manchester really appears to be booming right now


----------



## geoking66

Quicksilver said:


> I feel that Manchester could be overheated with all these rest towers the same way as London now. I know that many investors switch to Manchester about year ago but margins are going down in Manchester as well.
> 
> Nevertheless, impressive staff going on.


Not at the moment, but the market will begin to soften once some of them deliver. Even so, there's so much pent-up demand for housing from non-foreign investor sources that I don't see it having a huge dent until the overall economy peaks.


----------



## VDB

*Piccadilly Station Redevelopment *| Piccadilly
Mainline station | City Zone

*New platforms:* 8 | *Cost:* £1.6bn | *Modes introduced:* High Speed Rail (2) and High Speed Rail (3)

*Current status:* Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131403974#post131403974



























The Chancellor has announced funding for the £1.6bn redevelopment of Piccadilly station, including:

- Moving Chorlton St coach station to the station (and closing Chorlton St).
- Introducing retail in the undercroft, underneath the station (opening it all up)
- Moving Metrolink to the north of the station
- Building a new underground link for HS3 to run to Leeds through Manchester
- Building a new "Grand Arcade" to rival Kings Cross-St Pancras linking the current station with the new HS2 station which will be to the north (above Sheffield St).
- Getting the station ready for HS2's arrival

HS2 arriving ~2032 is the final piece of the jigsaw apparently, meaning we can expect most of this to happen "within the next decade".

More details and better renders to be released soon.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../revealed-1bn-vision-make-piccadilly-11040591


----------



## ZeroOne

By the beard of Zues!

This looks and sounds immense!


----------



## PortoNuts

Love this last one.


----------



## VDB

Axis Tower
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *No. of apartments:* 173 | *Developer:* Property Alliance

*Current Status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838









*Re-start on site for Axis*
PNW: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/re-start-on-site-for-axis/#sthash.P31M7AKV.dpuf

6 Apr 2016, 11:44	
Jessica Middleton-Pugh



> Property Alliance Group has resumed construction on its Axis site in Manchester city centre. Work on a 27-storey residential building begins almost a decade after plans for a tower on the Deansgate Locks plot were first approved.
> 
> Contractor Russells Construction has confirmed that it has started enabling works. Concrete drilling equipment and site cabins are now visible on the site.
> 
> Axis residential towerPAG and joint venture partner U+I, formerly known as Development Securities, initially began work on an 18-storey Axis office in 2007, with completion scheduled for 2009 before activity stalled.
> 
> The partnership were then granted planning permission for a reworked scheme in November 2014, replacing the office with a 27-storey residential building totalling 172 apartments.
> 
> At the time that consent was granted, completion was scheduled for autumn 2016.
> 
> However, the project suffered from persistent delays, which Property Alliance Group has said were due to negotiations with the Canal & River Trust, changing market pressures and construction material costs.
> 
> The development is now due to complete by the end of 2018.
> 
> JLL is the residential agent. 5plus is the architect.


----------



## PJH2015

To expand on VDB's post above, the Axis site is a tiny plot of land, next to the Rochdale canal and the tram lines approaching Deansgate Castlefield tram stop. It's also quite close to Beetham Tower, so this alongside 10-12 Whitworth Street West across the road (currently going through planning, recommended approve) should form a nice little cluster in future -








- Photo originally posted by Rolybling on the 10-12 WSW forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=914266&page=13








- Photo originally posted by Mez on the 10-12 WSW forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=914266&page=13


----------



## VDB

Thanks PJH.

Also;

*Owen Street |* Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 43-62 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson | *Developer:* Renaker | *Height:* Tallest 202m | *Apartments:* 1,400

*Current status:* Pre planning application

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140









​


Site clearance has begun.

This photo by Alex Roberts:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 10 | *Office space:* 196,000sqft | *Developer:* Ask

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria

















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059











Update by pjm on the Manc boards


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Life Bengal St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8/5 | *Number of apartments:* 199 | *Developer:* Manchester Life | *Architect:* FCB Studios

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131933188#post131933188




















A planning application for 185 apartments and 14 townhouses has gone in for Ancoats.


----------



## VDB

The Crescent
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 5, 16, 21 | *No. of apartments:* 405 | *Developer:* FICM (Fred Done)

*Current Status*: Approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Crescent









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128963773#post128963773










The Crescent has been *approved* by Salford City Council.


----------



## VDB

*H² HHR* | Castlefield Britannia
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8 | *No. of apartments:* 42 | *Developer:* Whitecroft Group

*Current Status*: Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131934484#post131934484


----------



## PhilMCR

The proposals keep on coming. I pretty much Cannot keep track anymore.


----------



## jrb

Posted by Flange via Place North West.



> Ask/Carillion earmarks Manchester Central plot for £300m project
> 
> 8 Apr 2016, 11:42
> 
> *Ask Real Estate and Carillion have bought a 1.74-acre site next to Beetham Tower, and is drawing up plans for a 750,000 sq ft mixed-use scheme designed by SimpsonHaugh & Partners*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The former Bauer Millett car showroom site is located next to the Beetham Hilton Tower and Manchester Central, next to the Metrolink tram line which runs between Deansgate-Castlefield and St Peter’s Square. The plot was sold by the family owners of the showroom.
> 
> A scheme on the site will be delivered in a partnership between Ask, Manchester City Council, Transport for Greater Manchester and Manchester Central.
> 
> *According to Ask and Carillion, early development proposals envisage a mix of uses comprising commercial offices, hotel, retail and leisure, residential and car parking which could total more than 750,000 sq ft to a value of around £300m*.
> 
> No images of the proposals were available.
> 
> Earlier this year, Ask announced that it had sold a majority stake in the business to construction giant Carillion, buying out founding Ask shareholders Andy Dodd, Ken Knott, Simon Bate, and Simply Red singer Mick Hucknall.
> 
> John Hughes, managing director of Ask, said: “Our new corporate relationship with Carillion, which was only completed in January, has given us the platform to move quickly to acquire this prime piece of real estate in the city centre.* I am looking forward to us working in partnership with MCC, TfGM and Manchester Central and evolving our exciting development proposals before submitting a detailed planning application later this year*.”


Me. 



> I'm sure not many of you know about or remember this flythrough?
> 
> The flythrough includes the old AXIS office tower proposal. Now change that to the proposed taller residential tower. Also add Cambridge Street and First Street, which aren't shown in the video. Then add Owen Street, which is onsite. The for fun add 10-12 Whitworth Street, and picture the Great Northern Warehouse redevelopment proposal, which includes another tower. Disclaimer. I'm trying to block out the proposed First Street tower in my mind. :lol:
> 
> Whitworth Street West is going to look really special if all these proposals see the light of day. And you know what, there's a really good chance that will happen in the current and on-going economic, residential, and office climate in Manchester.
> 
> One more thing. The 3 towers/blocks next to Beetham are all under Cloud 23. It's obvious isn't it. No building close by shall block the views of the city centre from Cloud 23 and above.(residential) Well done MCC.
> 
> The old proposal that never made it passed some renders and a flythrough video. But you can see the potential and impact of the proposal.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Amazing news ^^! I've always wondered about this and thought it ruined the density and building cohesion in that area, so it's fantastic to see it could be developed on in the coming years. I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## VDB

*One Regent |* Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *Cost:* £30m | *Apartments:* 301 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158










Update by Childzy:


----------



## PortoNuts

Some areas are getting very dense. That's great.


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 12 | *Office Space:* 113,500 | *Developer:* Marcus Worthington

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803








​


More images released of Lincoln House, which has changed its name to *125 Deansgate.*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

the bengal street one looking very, very good, exactly what manchester should be building. imposing, mancunian cohesive streetscapes, thats what expands city centre density.


----------



## stop that

Manchester's becoming one of the great cities, not just of britain but of europe.
With Birmingham, Glasgow, Edinburgh, Leeds and now also Liverpool growing and expanding there is a great resurgence of British cities going on, and this is at the same time as London's continued and increasing success, (the capitol is still booming more than ever). The old idea that we had to choose between either having a great London, and focusing/investing mainly in that city, or having Britain's other cities become more prominent with more investment, was a false choice, we can, and we are, having both, long may it continue.


----------



## JamieUK

If you go by the 150m+ definition does that mean the Owen Street's tallest building will be Manchester's 2nd Skyscraper or is any of the other proposals buildings 150+ for Man?


----------



## geoking66

Love 125 Deansgate. Simple but with quality design.


----------



## Bligh

Manchester is going to look absolutely stunning by 2020. Let's hope these visions and proposals go through!


----------



## jrb

Manchester :spam1: at it's best. It's a long one. 17 images. Click on the link for the design and Access Statement below the images and info.

Construction of a new engineering campus (MEC Hall) to provide facilities for higher education purposes including laboratory spaces, teaching space, lecture theatres and workshop space (Use Class D1). New extension to Oddfellow Hall to provide meet and teach rooms (Use Class D1) and partial change of use to include a new cafe / restaurant (Use Class A3) in Oddfellow Hall. New bridge link from the existing James Chadwick Building to the proposed MEC Hall and cafes / restaurants (Use Class A1 and or A3), public realm and landscaping works, cycle and disabled parking facilities, gas bottle storage areas, new servicing arrangements and associated highway and engineering works. 
The University Of Manchester Manchester Engineering Campus Boundary Street East Manchester 

Ref. No: 111758/FO/2016/C1 | Received: Fri 01 Apr 2016 | Validated: Mon 04 Apr 2016 | Status: Application Pending Consideration 


























































































































































http://www.publicaccess.manchester.gov.uk/associateddocs/selecteddoc.aspx?111758-dsx-0001.pdf


----------



## Sandblast

stop that said:


> So there's a unique situation applicable to British cities that other countries miraculously don't suffer from, sure


British cities have Victorian, Georgian and even further back, medieval 'hearts' and street patterns. You can't compare a traditional Victorian or medieval British city centre with say, a relatively modern US city or one of the newer Chinese city centres, or Dubai, etc, etc. What do you expect Manchester City Council to do .... demolish it's fantastic Town Hall & Central Library to make way for a couple of skyscrapers? Developers in British cities have to work with architecturally sensitive areas, to try and maintain some of the city's history and more importantly, it's identity and uniqueness .... which a lot of the cities being thrown up today do not have, unfortunately.


----------



## Jonesy55

stop that said:


> So there's a unique situation applicable to British cities that other countries miraculously don't suffer from, sure


No, it's not unique at all, I can't think of many European cities knocking down central areas to build skyscrapers, they build then as and when plots come available.

The simple fact is that Manchester and other UK cities tend to have large areas surrounding the core city centre which are available for development due to deindustrialisation and those are the sites which have the greatest need for new projects.


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803



Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Developer: Marcus Worthington

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Demolition contract for Lincoln House to make way for 125 Deansgate has been awarded


----------



## VDB

X1 MediaCity
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 4x26 | *Number of Apartments:* 1,036 | *Developer*: X1

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8

















​





Update by Marni1971. Core is rising at Tower 1 whilst piling has begun at Tower 4


----------



## VDB

*City Suites* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 17 | *No. of Apartments:* 260 | *Developer*: Select Property Group

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071










Update by AC1:


----------



## VDB

Wilburn Basin
Apartments | Salford

*Floors:* 7-21 | *Number of Apartments:* 500 | *Developer*: Renaker

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755376&page=3








​


New renders have been released of Wilburn Basin:





















The project is now listed on Rightmove with 3 bed apartments on offer for just over £365k.

Latest construction update was from Caiman last week:


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> *City Suites* | Greengate


What a sharp building. Terrific.


----------



## jrb

Renaker Twitter.

Wilburn Basin.










Water Street.










Flickr

New Islington, City Life










Taken from the Car park on Upper Brook Street.


----------



## VDB

*Crowne Plaza |* Hulme
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 20 | *Hotel operator:* Crowne Plaza | *Developer:* Manchester Business School

*Current status:* Under construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130975375#post130975375










Update by jrb


----------



## VDB

Circle Square
Masterplan | City Zone

*Developer*: Bruntwood | *Floors:* 12-36 | *Office space:* 390,000sqft
*No. of apartments:* 677 | *Timescale:* 2016-2025

*Current Status*: Phase 1 under construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881


















​


Update on Phase 1 of Circle Square from Hoist it Dave, who works on site:


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​


Progress update showing No1 Spinningfields is now up to the 4th floor:


----------



## miguelon

Is Manchester going to finally claim the Britain's Second City spot? 
Seems like its getting more development than Birmingham. 
Nothing against London, but Britain could use a alternative, adding competition, and being able to attract business elsewhere in the country.


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Floors:* 10 | *Office space:* 196,000sqft | *Developer:* Ask

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059










Update by Slow Burn:


----------



## VDB

miguelon said:


> Is Manchester going to finally claim the Britain's Second City spot?


Some would say we're already there


----------



## rjee

Manchester is better than Birmingham from all aspects hands down! Birmingham is the ugliest city in England... it only now started catching up with the rest of the British cities in terms of construction and development. No matter if Bham has a higher population by a really narrow margin, Manchester IS the 2nd City that instantly comes to one's mind when referring to the subject - let alone it's outperforming Bham is almost all cases.


----------



## cardiff

Manchester forumers obsession with Birmingham always smacks of a little brother trying to beat its bigger sibling. Manchester and Birmingham are great cities that are quite different to each other and have positives and negatives, and could learn from each other. In terms of second city status then its either size (Birmingham) or political power (Edinburgh). Manchester is doing things other cities can only dream of, i wouldnt worry about second city status and focus on all the great developments in the city, and the areas in which the city needs to improve.


----------



## PJH2015

cardiff said:


> Manchester forumers obsession with Birmingham always smacks of a little brother trying to beat its bigger sibling. Manchester and Birmingham are great cities that are quite different to each other and have positives and negatives, and could learn from each other. In terms of second city status then its either size (Birmingham) or political power (Edinburgh). Manchester is doing things other cities can only dream of, i wouldnt worry about second city status and focus on all the great developments in the city, and the areas in which the city needs to improve.


I think there's far too much going on in our city to be obsessing about others.

There is some vitriol between the cities, but there's no one set of forumers that are guiltier than others from what I've seen.

Time and time again the second city debate rears its ugly head, and time and time again I feel the need to point out that the second city argument hinges on individual peoples perceptions and opinions, there is no arbitrary way to prove it definitively (at least not one that's showing a clear leader at the moment). There is no plaque or official title to fight over, it's a pointless argument over who gets the equivalent of a silver medal.

Manchester is doing it's own thing at the moment, and it's doing it well. I'm happy enough with that, and I think most of the forumers are too. I personally don't get the sense there is any obsession with Birmingham or any of the other comparable cities.

P.S - I enjoy your contribution to the Best Modern European Skyline forum by the way, particularly the way you have been showcasing our regional cities recently. It's good to see us all represented


----------



## Bligh

cardiff said:


> Manchester forumers obsession with Birmingham always smacks of a little brother trying to beat its bigger sibling. Manchester and Birmingham are great cities that are quite different to each other and have positives and negatives, and could learn from each other. In terms of second city status then its either size (Birmingham) or political power (Edinburgh). Manchester is doing things other cities can only dream of, i wouldnt worry about second city status and focus on all the great developments in the city, and the areas in which the city needs to improve.


I think that the way the 'Greater Manchester' authority is being set up, the biggest airport in the UK outside of London, larger construction projects, more investment, larger cultural icons - in music, fashion, and sport, and much more says that Manchester will at some point become the Second City. To me, being able to vote for your own Major of Manchester - like the Major of London scheme - pretty much confirms it. 

I like Birmingham and it's my second home but I can certainly see MCR pulling away with this one.


----------



## VDB

*One Regent |* Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 28 | *Cost:* £30m | *Apartments:* 301 | *Developer:* Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158










Update by Childzy


----------



## RoosterCg

Too many pictures of sunny, blue skies in Manchester with these construction photo's.

They're a lie!!!

:wink2:


----------



## VDB

*Union St* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Floors:* 8, 9 & 10 | *No. of apartments:* 302 | *Developer:* Manchester Life

*Current Status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288



















Update by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## sk327

Do we know when we're gonna see renders for Manchester's HS2 station by any chance?


----------



## VDB

*2 Union St* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132263698#post132263698



Address: 2 Union St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: NC Homes


Floors: 7-10


Number of apartments: 40


Developer: Red Lion St Ltd

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens





















New apartment block launched in the Northern Quarter today:

Red brick with corten detail.


----------



## VDB

sk327 said:


> Do we know when we're gonna see renders for Manchester's HS2 station by any chance?


We've seen a few indicative renders but nothing solid just yet....

Bennetts associate's plans feature a "grand entrance" to the station off Piccadilly which involves the demolition of Gateway House.































ARUP released their plans more recently, scrapping the demolition of Gateway House in favour of a more "permeable" Piccadilly station, opening up the undercroft rail arches underneath the station to create a retail courtyard, with no "grand entrance" but rather multiple entrances which open up areas of the city which are currently blocked off by the monolithic station. I prefer these plans :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Archaeological remains of a pub have been found whilst doing groundworks for an apartment block off Great Ancoats St.

*The forgotten 200-year-old pub discovered under a Northern Quarter building site*

*Untouched bottles of brandy are among the haul from the former Astley Arms - which is set to be the site of a 13-storey building.*













> A 200-year-old underground pub has been discovered in Manchester city centre - along with bottles of brandy.
> 
> Archaeologists made the discovery of untouched bottles of booze and personalised crockery containing the former landlord’s name.
> 
> The find came during work to prepare for the building of a 13-storey skyscraper on the corner of Port Street and Great Ancoats Street.
> 
> As part of the planning process, archaeologists had to be brought in to dig underneath the proposed site. They discovered the hidden pub and as well as the remains of several houses.
> 
> Personalised plates of the landlord Thomas Evans - who owned the Astley Arms pub in 1821 - were recovered alongside including keys, pots for quills and pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the finds on the building site: From left, a stoneware bottle from J Moorhouse & Co, Hulme; a crockery set bearing the name of the Astley Arms and its first landlord, Thomas Evans; a glass bottle with the logo of a workman's arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Builders say they are stunned to discover the buildings dating back to the early 1800s, just a few years after Napoleon’s forces had swept Europe and when Manchester was still a modest market town.
> 
> James Alderson, site developer of Mulberry City which is carrying out the build, told the M.E.N.: “A lot of bottles have been found, maybe around 20. And three or four of them are full of brandy.
> 
> “We opened the cork on a few and you can still smell it.
> 
> “It’s amazing knowing there’s so much history at this site and it’s really exciting.
> 
> “I never expected this kind of thing to be found but we are really fascinated by it all.


----------



## VDB

*Element |* Old Trafford
Apartments | Trafford

*Floors:* 12 | *No. of apartments:* 89 | *Developer:* North Point Global

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Trafford Bar









*Website:* http://www.phd1construction.com/project/warwick-road/










Element is now 85% sold out.

Should be gaining approval from *Trafford Council* soon.


http://www.northpointglobal.co.uk/wp...March-2016.pdf
http://www.northpointglobal.co.uk/project/the-element/


----------



## VDB

*Hampton By Hilton* | New Cross
Hotel | City Zone

*Floors:* 7/9 | *No. of bedrooms:* 221 | *Architect:* Tim Groom

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria
















*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132343024#post132343024

















​


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 24 | * Office Space:* 300,000sqft | *Developer*: Allied London | *Height:* 92m

*Current Status*: Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122223243#post122223243









​

Update by Mr.cool showing the core at No1 Spinningfields rising above the skyline


----------



## Jonesy55

101 Embankment this afternoon...


----------



## VDB

Thanks Jonesy - you been in Manchester today?


----------



## Jonesy55

Yes, I was working out of our Manchester office today. Very weird weather even for Mancunian standards, nice sunshine quite warm in the morning, then freezing hail storm, then nice again! :dizzy:

Lots of Real Madrid fans in the pubs and bars today, they were singing in Sinclair's Oyster bar at lunchtime, by the time I finished work they were all over the place, mostly colonising the Wetherspoons around the city centre.


----------



## VDB

Same weather here in Newcastle today as well - except it snowed for about an hour as well.

Swear somebody has broken the UK weather machine!!!


----------



## steppenwolf

stop that said:


> Is this near Salford quays, I hope it is, otherwise it's another wasted tower that won't improve the skyline at all. There is a very simple concept, yet it appears to be so difficult for out planners to grasp, that you put your towers TOGETHER, in a CLUSTER to make what's called a SKYLINE. Random towers spread miles apart is the reason our regional cities have embarrassing skylines. Does this lack of planning foresight and city structuring never get talked about by urban planners.
> It's an absurdity to think these things aren't discussed, planed or organised. Our regional skylines show that this is clearly the case and there is no planning, structure or logic at all to our sorry bunch of city planners.
> Sorry for the rant but the way local city authorities seem to intentionally place our towers as far away as possible from other towers, isolated, this nonsensical disaster can't really be explained other than that the local authorities deliberately goes around making sure that no clusters or skylines ever form, so our cities remain looking a joke, it's bizarre


There's nothing 'embarrassing' about Manchester's skyline or its approach to locating tall buildings. Embarrassing would be losing the integrity of the very successful and attractive historic centre to make way for towers there. That's what you get in China - a situation they will begin to heavily regret very soon.

Manchester has an amazing density of fine grained complex buildings in the city centre which give it it's intensity. It's something to be worked with. Locating tall buildings at key public transport locations and away from the historic core is good planning. The skyline that results is broad, complex and beautiful.


----------



## stop that

Sigh, I'm talking about placing tall buildings next to the other, all ready existing, tall buildings, thereby preserving the historical core, instead of having randomly placed, isolated towers, all over the place interupting views from every angle, whilst also managing to not produce a coherent skyline.

As for your "The skyline that results" comment, lol, the skyline that results is not a skyline, thats tge problem. How great would Manchester look if all its tall buildings were clustered around the beetham.
We could have the best of both worlds, a preserved historic core and attractive modern skyline, instead we have the worst of both worlds, a compromised historic core and sparse incoherent skyline


----------



## Sandblast

Manchester has a wonderful Victorian centre, have you actually been to Manchester???

We've just emerged from a 7 year recession .... Manchester, and all of the UK's core cities will be planning for the next 10 years, and Manchester posters have shown you on this link what is planned for the next few years and the city has some *very* exciting proposals, including some tall buildings.


----------



## jrb

stop that said:


> Sigh, I'm talking about placing tall buildings next to the other, all ready existing, tall buildings, thereby preserving the historical core, instead of having randomly placed, isolated towers, all over the place interupting views from every angle, whilst also managing to not produce a coherent skyline.
> 
> As for your "The skyline that results" comment, lol, the skyline that results is not a skyline, thats tge problem. How great would Manchester look if all its tall buildings were clustered around the beetham.
> We could have the best of both worlds, a preserved historic core and attractive modern skyline, instead we have the worst of both worlds, a compromised historic core and sparse incoherent skyline


Stop that.

Stop that!


Time permitting Tomorrow, I will explain it to you.

You will get your clusters. But you will also get an explained Council policy on tall buildings/towers.


----------



## VDB

*Landmark |* Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Floors:* 14 | *Office space:* 178,000sqft | *Developer:* Castlebrooke

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26










Looks like something might be happening here. Civstu is 'inside' the company who own the site, and he has this to say:



civstu said:


> To keep you guys updated - This is now very much full steam ahead. Construction is due to commence in January. Demolition is due to start within the next few months. The current building is an asbestos showcase, so demolition is expected to take a considerable amount of time.



The 'current building' is the old Odeon Cinema. Its interior was destroyed intentionally by the owners some 10 years ago now, so that they could sell it on as a development site rather than as a listed building. With the (beautiful) interior destroyed it's a pretty worthless building:


----------



## jrb

Taken from the Embankment website. :drool:


----------



## VDB

Brunswick Park
Park | City Zone

*Acres:* 4.5 | *Developer:* Manchester University | *Landscape Architect:* Planit-IE

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road









*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249666











Planning application has now been submitted for a new park in front of Manchester University. The park will be created by closing off a road.


----------



## VDB

^^

The new park will provide vistas of this building, at Manchester University:


----------



## VDB

*XYZ Building* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093



Address: Hardman Boulevard, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 9


Office Space: 160,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Cladding has appeared as these photos by jrb show:


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Update by jrb - the site is now ready, construction should be starting soon:


----------



## jrb

With up to 10 towers going up in the next 5 years, there will be a massive change in Manchester's future skyline.












https://www.flickr.com/photos/10942...iHn-FN81Hf-GEFmnJ-GB7dNK-GECwms-GDP6M1-FLrRxq


----------



## benpicko

Bligh said:


> Interesting read on the 'Manchester's Future Skyline' article! I love the vision and I really do hope MCR gets the world-renowned skyline it deserves.
> 
> I was shocked by peoples responses in the comment section though! Lot's of pessimism.* It seemed that people couldn't get past this basic 3D Render! *
> 
> Great job guys.


Are there plans to make anything remotely exciting out of those bland cubes then or is this another case of the architect being all-knowing and the general public being tasteless and ignorant?


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: Former BBC Oxford Road site, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 12-36


Office Space: 390,000sqft


Cost: £750m


Timescale: 2016-2020


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






























Update by Matthew Darymple showing the first phase of Circle Square under construction:


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ wow, that's shot up so quick!


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the other pictures. My picture's post 787 onwards. Other picture's also posted.

Cambridge Street.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132647155#post132647155


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 43661.

Metrolink 2nd city crossing.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132648151#post132648151


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 934.

No1 Spinningfields.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132647773#post132647773


----------



## jrb

Wilburn Street.

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 290.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132648660#post132648660


----------



## jrb

St Peter's Square regeneration.(includes the Metrolink 2nd city crossing, and No2 St Peter's Square)

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 1238.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=576005


----------



## jrb

No2 St Peter's Square.

Click on the link for more Picture's. Post 1403.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132649268#post132649268


----------



## jrb

Water Street.

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 594.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132649499#post132649499


----------



## jrb

City Suites.

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 195.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132649719#post132649719


----------



## jrb

New Bailey Office block.

Sadly the Mark Addy Pub was destroyed by the floods earlier on this year.

Only 2 picture's.


----------



## jrb

New Bailey Apartments.

Not my favourite, but at least it's a filler on the edges of the city centre.


----------



## jrb

101 Embankment Office block.

Click on the link for more picture's. post 497.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132650370#post132650370


----------



## jrb

8 First Street Office block.

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 15



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132650514#post132650514


----------



## VDB

Amazing photos today thanks jrb


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks Plots F, J & I* | Middlewood Locks
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: Plots F, J & I, Middlewood Locks, Salford M5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of apartments: 571


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central








































Photo update by mr. cool. Middlewood Locks is an enormous grassy site on the very edge of the city centre. It's quite bizaare really.


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: LandThings


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 44m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay
































Planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for X1 The Gateway.



> 16/68181/FUL | Erection of a single building (part 10,14 and 21 storeys) providing 191no. One, two and three residential apartments, Commercial floor space (Use Classes A1/A2/A3/B1/D2 uses), ancillary residents gym and office, parking, landscaping and associated works. | Land Bounded By Trafford Road, Archie Street And Elmira Way 211 Trafford Road Salford M5 3DJ


http://publicaccess.salford.gov.uk/...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=O6SOVLNPIBG00



Full:













Materiels:


----------



## ZeroOne

VDB said:


> *X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15
> 
> 
> Architect: LandThings
> 
> 
> Floors: 21
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 191
> 
> 
> Height: 44m
> 
> 
> Developer: X1
> 
> *Current status:* Planning application submitted
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for X1 The Gateway.
> 
> 
> 
> http://publicaccess.salford.gov.uk/...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=O6SOVLNPIBG00
> 
> 
> 
> Full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materiels:




Can't wait to see this go up!


----------



## ZeroOne

Has anyone seen the plans for 67-73 and 75 Mosley Street? Its an empty office building right next to Manchester Art Gallery. It's actually, in my opinion, quite a nice building as it is. I hope they don't do too much to it, just a little refresh. The vis' atm is pretty shocking...early days yet.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Exchange Quay looks amazing. Very 'Manchester'.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

X1 The Gateway looks absolutely majestic, it's a toss up between this and Angel Gardens for my favourite future development.


----------



## jrb

PDF oroginally pisted by he-bloke.

Redevelopment value, £1bill-£2bill.

Click on the link after the last screen grab for more information, renders, etc.













































































































http://documents.manchester.ac.uk/display.aspx?DocID=28780


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Look at the _size_ of this site! It's absolutely tiny.

Update by AC1:


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ wow. It's crazy tiny. It's think it's a masterpiece of planning and engineering to put up a skyscraper in that space.


----------



## biosciemax

Thats exactly where they fit best!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Gonna miss Owens Park Tower.

That's a lie. I'm going to get some champagne for the demolition.


----------



## VDB

Trying out a new format for the tall buildings update - it's more colourful (  ) and gives more information about each individual project. It's also easy-to-see what status each tall building is at.

I'm hoping to switch the Development Update up to this standard by the next update in August, although as you can imagine it's a _mammoth_ task. There are literally hundreds of projects ongoing in Manchester right now: Under Construction/Approved/In Planning/Pre Planning.


_Notes_


 The dominance of Simpson-Haugh architects on our skyline. Manchester's 7 future tallest buildings will be designed by S-H.


 The dominance of the City Zone in the skyscraper rankings. Out of 43 buildings over 80m, 29 of them are in the CZ.


 Last year, Manchester had 10 buildings over 80m. Now, it has 12. By the end of Summer this will have risen to 16, by which point 1 Water St; Number 1 Spinningfields; and X1 MediaCityUK Towers 1 & 2 will have topped out.


 Manchester currently has 4 buildings over 100m. In the next few years, this is expected to rise to 22.


 Manchester currently has 12 buildings over 80m. In the next few years, this is expected to rise to 43.


 Residential is the main use for Manchester's tall buildings: proposed; under construction and pre-planning. Office is second.


 Owen St Towers 1 & 4 will, in the next few weeks, be approved by Manchester City Council - at which point they will change green to "Groundworks". (They are actually already at the Groundworks stage but because they still don't have Approval they can't advance past the Planning Application stage).


 Allied London is currently the most active developer of tall buildings in Manchester, with 11 (however just 1 of these is currently Under Construction). Renaker has three buildings under construction over 80m, and 8 in the overall pipeline. X1 have four buildings over 80m active, with two under construction; while Select have 3. 


 OMI is the architect with the most tall buildings under construction: with 3. Simpson-Haugh holds the most pipeline tall buildings: with 17.


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Update by Gshutty.

21 floors are now up - 7 more to go!


----------



## VDB

*Union St* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288



Address: Plots 1, 2 & 3, Union St, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 8, 9 & 10


Number of apartments: 302


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens New Islington































Update by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## openlyJane

Long term do you think that railings or fences may be put up around the canals? In trying to create a family friendly sort of community down that way - safety is paramount. I’b be very nervous about all of that open access water if I had small children.


----------



## VDB

openlyJane said:


> Long term do you think that railings or fences may be put up around the canals? In trying to create a family friendly sort of community down that way - safety is paramount. I’b be very nervous about all of that open access water if I had small children.


I'd like to think so, however surprisingly quite a lot of the canals around Manchester don't have railings - I don't recall any in Castlefield.

When I was growing up we lived near the Bridgewater Canal as it ran through Salford and used to go for regular walks up and down it - I remember standing "too near" to the water on several occasions but my Mum shouting "step away from the water!!!" was always enough to save me from joining the shopping trolleys at the bottom of the canal :lol::nuts:

There's a new primary school being built just across from this development, I imagine there'll be railings there.... whether this will be extended across the whole development I'm not sure...


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

The beach does not have railings.

Nah. Please leave well alone.


----------



## Justme

Thanks for the continued updates VDB. When I was in Manchester last week, the amount of construction seems breathtaking, and it is quite amazing what is still to come.


----------



## VDB

New modular homes on the canalside at New Islington.

A similar scheme will soon be underway in *Salford*























The interior. Each house has a garden, which is a really bonus in this part of the city:


----------



## jrb

Great Manchester 10K Run. Europe's Largest 10K, with 40,000 runners.(capped) 

Pictures screen grabbed from the BBC iplayer. Click on the iplayer link.

Includes new 2017 half Marathon route flythrough. 1:12:30 in.














































The top of Betham Tower is visible.



















St Peter's Square redevelopment, along with the Metrolink 2nd city crossing construction.





































The bottom 2 picture's show the excavated land where the Owen Street towers are going. The tallest being 200.5 metres/64 stories. The smallest being 122 metres.



















http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07czpmt/athletics-great-manchester-run-2016-2016-live-coverage


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Photo by Caiman showing the core rising at Tower 1


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> *Axis Tower* | Deansgate
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the _size_ of this site! It's absolutely tiny.


It's exactly where they look best. Tall buildings in tiny sites. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

PortoNuts said:


> It's exactly where they look best. Tall buildings in tiny sites. :cheers:





biosciemax said:


> Thats exactly where they fit best!



Indeed :cheers:


----------



## jrb

MEN.(old picture)





> *Manchester town hall is set to undergo a £250m overhaul which could see a boutique hotel, civic museum, shops and restaurants all be set up within the Grade I listed gem*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work to fix its ageing infrastructure, which will see the wiring, heating, wheelchair access, toilets, lifts and fire escape routes all brought into the 21st Century, will also allow council chiefs to open more of it up to the public.
> 
> The council first appointed surveyors in 2014 to look at the state of the town hall, which dates back to 1877, amid concerns its electrical system in particular was no longer fit for purpose.
> 
> Its wiring has not been upgraded to any great extent since the 1930s, while the landmark is also riddled with asbestos.
> 
> *In July council bosses are expected to consider proposals that would see a 50-year loan for around £250m taken out* - although the exact figure has not yet been finalised
> 
> They argue that without the work, which will take around three years, they would effectively have to board up or sell the iconic building.
> 
> Their plans would see much of the building still used for local authority staff, *but a substantial proportion of it also opened up to Mancunians*.
> 
> *Proposals include a small boutique hotel - depending in part on whether the listed interior is suitable - as well as a small museum to show off civic gems that have been presented to city leaders down the decades, some of them by American presidents and other major international figures*.
> 
> Preservation work would also be carried out on the original murals that still adorn its walls.
> 
> *Meanwhile the town hall’s cobbled courtyard, which is regularly used for film sets due to its Victorian feel, could potentially see small shops opened around its edges.*
> 
> Council chiefs also want to make it easier for people to get married in the landmark - as well as to hire it out for other events.
> 
> *Albert Square will also get resurfaced and upgraded so it can host more major events.*
> 
> The M.E.N. revealed earlier this month how an ‘urgent’ decision to move staff out of the upper floors of the town hall had been signed off immediately after the election amid concerns over the lack of modern fire escape routes.
> 
> *Those staff are being moved to Peter House, near the Midland hotel.*
> 
> *If agreed, the complete overhaul of the building would start from next year, with most staff moved out into the town hall extension nearby*.
> 
> Council chiefs stress the move will not only preserve the building for future generations, but eventually prove cost neutral over the course of the loan - because it will generate income and save money on heating in particular, which is still provided through the original antiquated cast iron pipes.
> 
> Deputy council leader Bernard Priest said: Deputy Council Leader Cllr Bernard Priest said: “The Town Hall is an icon of Manchester but it will be 140 years old next year and, while structurally sound, is starting to show its age. We’re reaching a point where significant elements are reaching the end of their natural lifespan and need attention soon to prevent decay and ensure modern safety and access standards.
> 
> “Detailed and specialist survey work has been carried out to assess the full condition of the Town Hall and the scope of works necessary to safeguard it for current and future generations and ensure it can play a role at the heart of the city’s life. These surveys and the assessment of options are ongoing. No final decisions have been taken and proposals will be presented to the Council’s Executive in July this year. Any scheme would be subject to Council approval.
> 
> “However, doing nothing is not a viable option and would mean that sooner rather than later we would have to stop using, and start mothballing, significant parts of this much-loved building.
> 
> “Carrying out even the bare minimum of essential works - for instance replacing ageing wiring and removing asbestos - to this Grade I-listed treasure would be a complicated, costly and large-scale process.
> 
> “If we’re going to need to do these things, with the disruption inevitably involved, it makes sense at the same time to look at other aspects where we can preserve the building’s heritage, make it more accessible to the public and generate more income from its role as a visitor destination.
> 
> *“We would also look to take the opportunity to improve Albert Square to enhance its role as a focal point for hosting popular events such as the Christmas Markets and Manchester International Festival*.
> 
> *“The one-off cost for this project would be met through long-term borrowing at low rates and would not impact on service budgets. We will aim to offset this through increased income from the building and savings on office space elsewhere as more staff can be accommodated in the refurbished building.”*


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: Former BBC Oxford Road site, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 12-36


Office Space: 390,000sqft


Cost: £750m


Timescale: 2016-2020


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






























Update by Matthew Darymple. We're now waiting for the other phases (including the tower) to start construction. Most phases will be complete by 2019 according to the plan so by the end of the year this area should be a very active construction site. :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> Thanks for the continued updates VDB. When I was in Manchester last week, the amount of construction seems breathtaking, and it is quite amazing what is still to come.


So did you find anywhere suitable to live?


----------



## Justme

Jonesy55 said:


> So did you find anywhere suitable to live?


Nothing confirmed. I may have a really nice place in Castlefield, right overlooking the canal and railway lines (next to The Wharf bar), but I don't know if I have this yet.


----------



## VDB

*GM mayor to get London-style bus powers*
PNW: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/gm-mayor-to-get-london-style-bus-powers/#sthash.xfR3Lbp9.dpuf

*23 May 2016, 12:18*​


> Transport leaders in Greater Manchester have welcomed the publication of the Bus Services Bill, a new piece of legislation which will enable an elected Mayor to franchise bus services.
> 
> The Bill, which proposes powers to allow Combined Authorities with an elected Mayor to franchise bus services, will enable Greater Manchester to create an integrated, London-style transport network with a simple fares and ticketing system and consistent quality standards.
> 
> Bus franchising, a model used in other global cities, including London, Sydney and Amsterdam, would enable Greater Manchester Combined Authority to take control of bus service planning with private operators contracted to run routes under a franchise agreement.
> 
> Cllr Andrew Fender, chairman of Transport for Greater Manchester Committee, said: “Under a franchised system the elected Mayor for Greater Manchester will have the ability to decide the routes, frequencies, timetables, fares and quality standards for bus services in the city region.
> 
> “This will help deliver a consistent, integrated transport network and make it possible for every passenger to use their tickets on any bus in Greater Manchester, as well as other forms of public transport.
> 
> “It will place the customer at the heart of Greater Manchester’s transport network and enable the reinvestment of funds back into transport.”
> 
> Greater Manchester currently has a deregulated bus system, where 80 per cent of services are provided on a commercial basis by bus companies. For these services the routes, fares, frequencies and quality standards are decided by the bus operators. Neither GMCA nor TfGM have any control over commercial bus services.
> 
> Bus services play a significant role in Greater Manchester’s transport network with over 267 million journeys in 2015. That accounts for 79% of all public transport journeys compared to 9% by train and 12% by tram. Despite a growing population and increased demand on the transport network, overall bus use in Greater Manchester has flat-lined in recent years.
> 
> The option to implement bus franchising powers was requested by GMCA as part of the Greater Manchester Devolution Agreement signed with the Government in November 2014. The power for an elected Mayor to choose to implement bus franchising has benefited from cross-party political support amongst Greater Manchester’s Leaders.
> 
> Interim Mayor of Greater Manchester, Tony Lloyd, said: “It is absolutely right that Greater Manchester should have the ability to decide what transport network it wants and needs to help support our city-region and its growing economy.
> 
> “Alongside other devolved powers over health, housing and skills, the powers outlined in the Bus Services Bill would allow our region to plan strategically for the future and ensure that transport links people with jobs, skills and education.
> 
> “The ability to strategically manage the transport network means a better deal for passengers and ensures that bus plays a full role as part of an integrated, reliable, safe, clean and affordable transport network. The Bus Services Bill is an important step in making this possible.”





*Greater Manchester's bus network - Facts*


 267 million journeys are made by bus in Greater Manchester each year: in fact more people use Manchester's bus network each day than live in the Leeds city boundaries. 


 79% of all public transport journeys across the City are made by bus.


 The Oxford/Wilmslow Road corridor through the South of the city is one of Europe's busiest bus routes - with buses arriving on average every 40 seconds.


 The bus network in Greater Manchester is run by a raft of different operators - all privatised. This makes it very difficult to travel from one side of the metropolitan area to the other. Today's Bill means that the Mayor and the City will have control over the bus network, allowing for regulation.


 The Mayor will, from 2017, have powers to decide routes, frequencies, ticket prices, and quality standards. Integrated ticketing will also be introduced between bus, Metro and rail. 


 This is part of a series of powers devolved from national government to the Manchester Mayor - including powers over health, crime, budgets, schooling, housing; and other modes of transport including Rail.


----------



## VDB

*Overseas investors queueing to put money into North*
BDNW: http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...o-put-money-into-north.html?news_section=4148

*24th May 2016*
*Nick Jackson - Deputy Editor, North West*​


> THE North West benefited from 98 foreign direct investment (FDI) projects in 2015 – the largest number in a decade – representing an increase of 118% on 2014 when the region attracted just 45.
> 
> According to the 2016 EY UK attractiveness Survey, Manchester continues to lead the way in the region and the North West is the fastest growing region in the UK for international investment.
> 
> The growth has resulted in a 190% increase in new jobs across the North West since 2014 to 4,026.


More - http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...o-put-money-into-north.html?news_section=4148


----------



## VDB

*Apartments Update 05/2016*



 There are currently 4,591 apartments under construction across the city.


 This will lead to a population increase of about 9,000 once complete


 There are 4,668 apartments at groundworks stage, waiting to start construction.


 Overall, there are 38,678 apartments in the entire pipeline - providing a population increase of about 55,000 people across Central Manchester.


 There are currently *135* active residential schemes across the city, the average number of apartments per scheme is 263.


 There are currently 30 residential schemes under construction, and the average number of apartments per U/C scheme is 153.


 The largest scheme currently U/C is Renaker's Two Greengate - with 497 apartments.


 The smallest scheme currently U/C is Beech Group's conversion of a building in Blackfriars, Salford: 4 apartments.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 24


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central
































Update by Caiman on a very grey day:













More images of how the project will look when complete.

The lobby:













There's also going to be a bar on the 24th floor:


----------



## VDB

*New Victoria* | Victoria
Offices & Residential | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133029654#post133029654



Address: Corporation St, Victoria, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 8, 20 & 25


Number of apartments: 520


Office Space: 150,000sqft


Developer: Muse and Network Rail

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























> *Plans in for £185m New Victoria*
> 
> 26 May 2016, 16:18
> 
> Muse Developments and Network Rail have submitted a planning application for a long-mooted mixed-use development next to Victoria station in Manchester, made up of three blocks delivering 500,000 sq ft of offices and apartments.
> 
> A masterplan has been designed by Sheppard Robson for the 2.5-acre site on Corporation Street, which is currently a surface level car park. The proposed development will feature a 150,000 sq ft eight-storey office, as well as two residential buildings.
> 
> As part of Network Rail’s commitment to unlock publicly-owned land to build homes, the 20- and 25-storey apartment blocks will deliver up to 520 one-, two- and three-bedroom flats.
> 
> Amenity space will include a gym, 24-hour concierge, communal residents lounge, cycle storage and a roof garden. Both buildings will be delivered alongside public space, landscaping and car parking.
> 
> Muse has earmarked the site for a large-scale development since 2007, with plans previously drawn up under the name Fish Dock.
> 
> Muse said it was working closely with partners Network Rail and Manchester City Council to ensure that the scheme complemented adjoining buildings, including Network Rail’s £44m redevelopment of Victoria Station, Manchester’s second largest mainline train station.
> 
> David Burkinshaw, development director at Muse, said: “This is an exciting time for this area of Manchester as a number of key developments are now coming to fruition. New Victoria presents a unique opportunity to deliver a landmark development next to the city centre’s prime leisure and retail attractions and one of the North West’s main transport hubs. New Victoria offers an unparalleled location and an outstanding development opportunity.”
> 
> JLL, Arup and Deloitte are advising.


https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/plans-in-for-185m-new-victoria/#sthash.xknpNClY.dpuf


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























Phase 1 rising, photo by Chrisyd:


----------



## PortoNuts

So good to see Manchester's dynamism. It's great to see a counterbalance to the investment and activity in Southern England.


----------



## VDB

*Tony Lloyd*

The latest development in the Manchester election race has seen Tony Lloyd announce that he will go against *Andy Burnham* to represent Labour in the Manchester mayoral election in April 2017.

Lloyd is currently the 'Interim' Mayor in Manchester - unelected, simply keeping the position warm until an elected mayor can be decided next year.











*Facts- Tony Lloyd*


 MP for Stretford, in the borough of Trafford, Manchester (1983-1997)


 MP for Manchester Central (1997 - 2012)


 Minister of State for Foreign Affairs (1997 - 1999)


 Chair of the Parliamentary Labour Party (2006 - 2012)


 Greater Manchester Police & Crime Commissioner (2012- current [the role will be dismantled and powers given to the Mayor in 2017])


 Is currently the incumbent Mayor of Greater Manchester, however he does not have the powers or the authority that the Mayor will have from May 2017, he's simply keeping the seat warm - and is unelected.


 Represents: *Labour.*


 Website: http://www.tonylloydformayor.com/





*Proposed policies*


 To integrate Manchester's transit networks and create a single integrated ticket for travelling across the metropolitan area.


 Ambition for a "Green Transport Plan".


 Introduction of a Greater Manchester Living Wage, which will include fair pay, good and safe working conditions, good industrial relations, and real apprenticeships for young people that lead to real jobs.


 Supporting the maintenance of a health service which is free at the point of use for every person in Greater Manchester, despite a national shift towards privatisation. Establishment of the Greater Manchester Health & Social Care plan, which will enable this.


 To make Manchester the greenest city in Britain through a series of public transport improvement projects, home insulation projects and supporting education initiatives.


----------



## VDB

*Cambridge St* | Little Ireland
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091



Address: 3 Cambridge Street, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: OMI


Floors: Tallest 31, smallest 15


Number of apartments: 282


Height: Tallest 83m


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road













Update by myself (for a change!)













Looks like there's a roof party going on on the stripy yellow building to the right there:


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Update by myself and Dandotco. The core of Tower 1 appears to be up to the 21st/22nd floor:


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square | *Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else planning app

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road


















































Update by Dandotco showing the cores rising on Phase 1a.


----------



## VDB

*Hulme Crowne Plaza* | Hulme
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130975375#post130975375



Address: 57 Booth St West, Hulme, Manchester M15


Height: 60m


Floors: 19


Number of hotel rooms: 210


Developer: Bruntwood & Manchester Business School

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






















Update by Matthew Darymple:


----------



## VDB

*Timekeeper's Square* | Trinity
Townhouses | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859879



Address: Cleminson Street, Trinity, Salford M3


Architect: Buttress Architects


Floors: 3


Number of townhouses: 36


Cost: £200m


Developer: English Cities Fund

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






























Update by VDB.

This area is a pretty tranquil part of the inner city. There are a few more townhouse-style developments like this planned, I hope we get thousands more! They're perfect for this part of town.































The area has lots of small parks, tree lined streets and relatively grand buildings:






















Including a few Georgian townhouses:


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Plot D4* | Salford Quays
Offices + Multi Storey Car Park | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot D4, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 8


Office space: 32,830sqft


Car park spaces: 1052


Cycle spaces: 250


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Plot C4* | Salford Quays
Apartments| Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot C4, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Jeffrey Bell


Floors: 25 + 13


Number of apartments: 286


Retail space: 12,557sqft


Live/work space: 35,249sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Market & Events Hall* | Salford Quays
Market and events venue | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot C5, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Jeffrey Bell


Market floorspace: 5,651sqft


Number of food and retail units: 10


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Plot C6* | Salford Quays
Market and events venue | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot C6, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 25, 15, 9


Height: Tallest 88m


Number of apartments: 345


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Plot B5* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot B5, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 18


Height: 94m


Office space: 296,591


Retail floorspace: 8.493sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Plot D5* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346458



Address: Plot D5, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 19


Number of apartments: 450


Parking spaces: 260


Retail floorspace: 18,180sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property and Legal & General Capital


*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


----------



## geoking66

Thanks for the MCUK updates, VDB! Absolutely fantastic and can't wait to see it get started.


----------



## PortoNuts

Stunning :applause:


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Updates by Marni1971 and Travelred

The crane is currently being jumped higher.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Updates by Caiman & VDB:


----------



## stop that

Salford quays.. flat landscape, surrounded by water, building plots all close together = perfect conditions to build an impressive cluster skyline


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

St Peter's Square redevelopment, No2 St Peter's Square office block, and the Metrolink 2nd City Crossing.

It's a busy part of town.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Don't like D5 at all, but the rest are quality.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Update by Caiman:


----------



## VDB

*OneTwoFive* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803



Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Developer: Marcus Worthington

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Demolition has now started on Lincoln House to make way for OneTwoFive.

From Twitter https://twitter.com/125Deansgate



> Soft strip demolition of the current Lincoln house building is now underway with @ForshawDemo #Manchester #Development


----------



## PEP_33

VDB said:


> *Exchange Court* | Greengate
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3
> 
> 
> Architect: OMI
> 
> 
> Floors: 44
> 
> 
> Height: 130m
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 350
> 
> 
> Developer: Renaker
> 
> *Current status:* Under Construction
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update by Caiman:


Blimey! Only seems like yesterday that this was just a proposal.


----------



## jrb

One Two Five video.






http://www.125deansgate.com/


----------



## jrb

A new website for London Road Fire Station.(already posted on the Manchester forum)




















http://londonroadmcr.com/


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by NQ.

Click on the link for the website.



> Some interesting info in this conditions variation.
> 
> They need to adjust pre-commencement conditions in order to get work started before the permission expires on 25/07/16.
> 
> Applicant UBH Manchester Ltd (Unique Boutique Hotels) seem to be partnering with funder CBRE Global Investors.
> 
> 112364/JO/2016/C1 | S73 application to vary the wording of pre-commencement conditions 6, 22 and 25 attached to application ref no 102607 to amend the trigger point for fully discharging these conditions to prior to the commencement of the main construction phase of works. | The City Building Site - Land Bounded By Corporation Street / Todd Street / Haliwell Street And Long Millgate Manchester
> 
> 3.1.3 The Applicant is currently proceeding to ‘financial close’ with the landowner [Co-op], the principal funder (CBRE Global Investors) and the construction contractor which will include the signing of the main construction contracts. This process is expected to be completed week commencing 4th July 2016, at which point the pre-construction works, including the commissioning of all the ‘up front assessment work’, will be undertaken. Letters of support to this development and the proposed programme on behalf of the landowner and the principal funder are set out at Appendix C.
> 
> 3.1.4 *The proposed programme of works envisage a 3 month ‘pre-construction phase’ including the commencement of the demolition works (40-44 Long Millgate) in mid-July 2016. The ‘main construction phase’ will commence in August 2016 and the development will be completed in July 2018*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hotelindigomanchester.co.uk/


----------



## jrb

No2 St Peter's Square.

Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

The powerhouse of the North. :cheers2:


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Update by alr1970:


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square































Update by purple_cat


----------



## VDB

Two new 40-storey towers for Manchester.




> *Ingall picks winner for PRS towers*
> 
> *14 Jun 2016, 11:27	*
> 
> Architecture practice, Denton Corker Marshall, has won a design contest held by Allied London to design three high-rise private rented residential towers in the St John’s neighbourhood, Manchester, totalling more than 900 apartments.
> 
> The towers will be DCM’s first major commission for Allied in Manchester since the distinctive Civil Justice Centre opened in 2007 at Spinningfields. DCM has also designed for Allied in London, at 20 Cannon Street and 28 Savile Row.
> 
> Michael Ingall, Allied London’s chief executive, commented: “Notwithstanding our historic and successful partnership with Denton Corker Marshall, they proposed the best architectural solution to a difficult brief. Designing residential towers in Beta cities like Manchester is a challenge within the context of our values, ‎so we required very experienced and thoughtful architects who understood our core objectives. We are bringing a new product to market and we can’t fall short of our design standards. DCM gave us a complete architectural solution that will be exciting and effective.”
> 
> James Sidlow, recently recruited to the Allied team from Deloitte, will head up the delivery of the new St John’s Living venture and brand.
> 
> Ingall added: “We are very serious about PRS. It is very well suited to the St John’s vision and we have an opportunity here to provide a great new product, ‎to a new market and create an asset class that delivers and sustains both service and value. We proved with the XYZ Building that to be successful you have to pay close attention to detail and we are delighted to be working with Denton Corker Marshall who share this passion.”
> 
> Sidlow added: “The heritage-rich St John’s site represents a new best-in-class city centre neighbourhood providing a place to live, work and play. Set at the heart of the neighbourhood, the two landmark PRS towers will take residential design into a new era. Working with Denton Corker Marshall, the towers will combine creative design, unrivalled city views, considered layouts, exciting communal accommodation all bound under a strong Allied London brand and management structure. For the growing young professional sector, the towers will offer an aspirational lifestyle within a unique setting, unsurpassed anywhere else in the city.”
> 
> The construction of the buildings is in line with the strategic regeneration framework designed by SimpsonHaugh & Partners for St John’s and approved last year, which established the principle of a series of tall residential blocks towards the west of St John’s and along the River Irwell.
> 
> A planning application is due to be submitted later this year. Allied said St John’s Living will begin construction in March 2017.
> 
> St John’s is the new project developing the Old Granada Studios site into a new neighbourhood that will be a place for people to live, work, create and play.


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133435857#post133435857



Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building


Number of apartments: 478: 160x1 bed and 318x2 bed


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited

*Current status:* Planning application submitted


*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly


----------



## ZeroOne

Those new builds look potentially decent! I quite like the wooden shack like portions on the roofs. I am not keen on the 60's tower block re-clad though.... I always felt that would bring this scheme down architecturally if not done well. I wished they just knocked it down and started again, or be more bullish with the refurb and make it look completely different from how it appears now.


----------



## VDB

*The Bund* | Salford Quays
Restaurant/Bar Unit | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241839



8 The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Reid


Use: As a cocktail bar run by The Alchemist


Number of covers: 100


Space: 4,850sqft


Developer: Living Ventures and Peel Land and Property


*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK























Renowed Manchester cocktail bar The Alchemist will be opening a new bar at Salford Quays.

A quick look at some of their other branches across the Greater Manchester area:


----------



## jrb

Bar the odd clanger, there's some good stuff being proposed ATM in Manchester.

Just in case you missed the CGI's up there. 

I like the PDF Design and Access Statement Docs, as you can always enlarge them without losing sharpness and quality. 

I appreciate it's just a knee-jerk reaction, but I'd love one of those roof houses.

Imagine chilling out on the roof terrace on a Summer's Evening, with the hustle and bustle of the Kampus and the Gay Village/Canal Street below you.


----------



## jrb

That's my lot for Tonight.  Up ED's Tomorrow. 

Click on the link below the skyline pictures for some more good shots, 360's, etc.

Note the X1 core on the Salford Quays aerial picture.

Great aerial shot of the now collapsed Weigh Bridge, and Library Walk. Click to enlarge both to full screen. Also a drone in Central Library.

Scroll>>>>>>>>>>



















http://www.360photosurvey.com/


----------



## PortoNuts

Love those modern brick buildings.


----------



## VDB

*20 years on - the Manchester IRA Terror Attack​*





*Manchester IRA bomb: Terror blast remembered 20 years on*
By Rumeana Jahangir
June 15, 2016​

It's been 20 years since the Irish Republican Army planted a 3,300lb bomb - the largest to be detonated in Britain since World War 2 - right in the centre of Manchester's shopping district. After giving police just over an hour to evacuate the vicinity, the bomb exploded - totally obliterating buildings adjacent, and smashing windows over a mile away.

Luckily, nobody was killed however hundreds were injured and local area hospitals were crowded for days following the event.

Due to the bomb exploding in the shopping area, mannequins fallen from shop windows were later mistaken for bodies in the rescue effort.

The bomb caused £700m of damage to the city centre, which was gradually rebuilt between 1997 and 2004. The bomb is regularly given as an explanation as to why Manchester began to redevelop at such a rapid pace at the beginning of the 21st century. 

Much of the money (about 95%) for Manchester's regeneration came from the EU - very little came from Westminster, as usual for places outside of London. 













The van the bomb was planted inside. The IRA rang a local TV station to warn of the bomb. This being normal IRA protocol, the TV station quickly rang the police.














Short clip about the bomb:









The aftermath. Entire swathes of the city were rebuilt off EU money. The UK government pledged very little because they didn't care about the North (which is still very much the case) - and is why it's important that northerners vote to stay IN the EU. 

































Warnings of a second bomb on the other side of town forced a wedding to be evacuated:















A postbox which survived the bomb intact, and is still there in the same position to this day:


----------



## VDB

*New Victoria* | Victoria
Offices & Residential | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133029654#post133029654



Address: Corporation St, Victoria, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 8, 20 & 25


Height: 78m, 62m & 30m


Number of apartments: 520


Office Space: 150,000sqft


Developer: Muse and Network Rail

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Planning application for New Victoria has now been submitted to *Manchester City Council:*


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## VDB

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 2 New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHMM


Floors: 11


Height: 51m


Office Space: 262,672sqft


Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft


Developer: English Cities Fund

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















App for a new 262,000sqft office block in Salford have been submitted to *Salford City Council* today.



> 16/68199/REM | Reserved matters application for the access, appearance, landscaping, layout and scale for the development of Plot B5/B6 for erection of an 11 storey building to provide circa 24,400sqm of B1 office floorspace and 833sqm of flexible commercial floorspace with associated ancillary facilities, servicing, access, landscaping and public realm, pursuant to outline planning permission 09/57950/EIAHY | Plot B5/B6 Of The Salford Central Masterplan Regeneration Area Approved Under Permission 09/57950/EIAHYB





Cladding:






















Entrance:


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Victoria Station development is a joke right? Must be the worst proposal in the UK?


----------



## ILTarantino

Manchester = boom!!


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Groundworks have now started on Bupa's new headquarters at The Regent, as this photo from Stopfordian Dreamer shows (X1 MediaCity Tower 1 being built in the background)


----------



## Mr Cladding

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Victoria Station development is a joke right? Must be the worst proposal in the UK?


May I refer you to Nova Victoria ?

Once a series of slender office towers and a new public square for Victoria station has been reduced to bulky groundscrapers.


----------



## VDB

100th page!! :cheers:


----------



## JamieUK

"The aftermath. Entire swathes of the city were rebuilt off EU money."

There is no EU money, it's are money. And we get less of it back then they take.


----------



## VDB

JamieUK said:


> "The aftermath. Entire swathes of the city were rebuilt off EU money."
> 
> There is no EU money, it's are money. And we get less of it back then they take.


And how much money do Northern taxpayers give to Westminster each and every year only for it to be spent in London, with no returns whatsoever for Northerners?

You think people in Newcastle, Manchester, Leeds and Liverpool have benefited from the fact Stratford has a 50m swimming pool? Have we befitted from the millennium dome? Will we benefit from Crossrail 1? Crossrail 2? The Northern Line extension to Battersea?

Of course not - but we still have to pay for it, and then we have to get on our knees and beg for a mere half a billion to revolutionise the Northern rail network. At least the EU operates on a federal concept where rich areas pay for poor areas to regenerate and become economically buoyant. The UK system operates off ensuring that rich areas get richer, and poor areas.....

Nah, lets have a referendum on Westminster please - cause I'm sick of my region being governed by a bunch of people who don't care that we exist.


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

UK Taxes go to London
EU Taxes for to the PIG states.

Either way. Manchester begs for self-funding Metrolink seed money after another referendum, this one was on Congestion Charging.

Almost every poster in here was for the Congestion Charging!

Hilariously for me, they were wrong.

This time round? No comment- likely thing is, until the class system is removed, the vote will have no affect either way.

Either side proposing closing down the UK's unique number of tax havens and dirty money from Russia/Middle East? Nope, thought not.


----------



## blvd93

Regarding the regeneration funding - in fairness to the Major government, there were one or two people who saw Manchester's potential and pushed for greater support. Michael Heseltine in particular draws a line from the regeneration of Hulme in the early 90s, to the rebuilding effort after the bomb and then to the devolution negotiations of Leese and co.

That's not to distract from the fact that the actual level of investment that the government put in was pathetic. EU money has been essential over the last 20 years and the Regional Development Fund in particular has been vital in getting many projects off the ground.

The money is only "our money" in the same sense as taxes are "our money" - in other words, it's not. Unless you want to waltz in to a hospital and complain why your hard earned pounds are being used to fund someone elses operation while you're perfectly healthy.


----------



## topographic

JamieUK said:


> "The aftermath. Entire swathes of the city were rebuilt off EU money."
> 
> There is no EU money, it's are money. And we get less of it back then they take.


Are money? Money spent on education is wasted it would seem.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

topographic said:


> Are money? Money spent on education is wasted it would seem.


Not really. Typing ererror and not checking your work are for publications. 

The message was understood, is that not want language is for?


----------



## VDB

blvd93 said:


> The money is only "our money" in the same sense as taxes are "our money" - in other words, it's not. Unless you want to waltz in to a hospital and complain why your hard earned pounds are being used to fund someone elses operation while you're perfectly healthy.


Quite - and such is the nature of socialism. Richer areas and people pay in so that poorer areas and people stand a chance - and what's wrong with that?

Compared to the UK system which takes money from everyone and everywhere in order to invest it into areas which are already wealthy and which already have well-developed infrastructure systems. 

I want IN the EU, and OUT of Westminster.


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing | *St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A














Amazing pictures by Freel07 showing St Peter's Square tram station coming together. Platform and new shelters are being craned in:






















The platforms come in prefabricated slabs which are craned into place:























These pictures by Mikemcniven show the new shelters at St Peter's Square tramstop:


----------



## topographic

:cheers:


Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Not really. Typing ererror and not checking your work are for publications.
> 
> The message was understood, is that not want language is for?


ARE-OUR

How is that a typing error.

is that not want language is for?

No, precisely the opposite, and if people want to make a point they should get the vital word right.


----------



## IThomas

I like London, it's obvious. However, I think that Manchester is the only city that may respond to the British capital. Is there someone that can make a list of the +100m towers completed/under construction/planned? Thank you


----------



## VDB

IThomas said:


> I like London, it's obvious. However, I think that Manchester is the only city that may respond to the British capital. Is there someone that can make a list of the +100m towers completed/under construction/planned? Thank you


Hi Thomas, thanks for this 

I'm in a bit of a rush (there's a pizza place and a pretty girl in Ancoats waiting for me :wink2 so I'll just leave this here:


----------



## topographic

IThomas said:


> I like London, it's obvious. However, I think that Manchester is the only city that may respond to the British capital. Is there someone that can make a list of the +100m towers completed/under construction/planned? Thank you


Couldn't agree more, after growing up in the area 40 years ago I find the buzz around Manchester/Salford absolutely great. Just need to re-do the abomination that is Piccadilly.


----------



## JamieUK

VDB said:


> Quite - and such is the nature of socialism. Richer areas and people pay in so that poorer areas and people stand a chance - and what's wrong with that?
> 
> Compared to the UK system which takes money from everyone and everywhere in order to invest it into areas which are already wealthy and which already have well-developed infrastructure systems.
> 
> I want IN the EU, and OUT of Westminster.


Socialism has only made the poor more poor in history. The Swiss have the best GDP per cap in Europe, are outside the EU and are the most free market capitalist in Europe.
Your second point is a criticism on the UK system, you know we aren't voting to enter the EU, we are voting to stay/leave. So the EU hasn't fixed the issues you have. We would have more money if we leave. But you can continue to call it EU money and be dishonest even though it's only part of the money we are getting back which they take.
Your last point about poor areas and rich areas, tell that to Greece. Tell that to the poor areas along the coast where fishermen have had their industry destroyed.


----------



## jrb

Live webcam of demolition for the new MECD Building. http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/

Also. Great shot of Circle Square, cranes, and the Manchester skyline.

Click on the link, then click on full screen for best view. Right webcam.

It's currently cloudy in Manchester. No rain though.

http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/mecd-project/mecd-site-webcam/


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

JamieUK said:


> Socialism has only made the poor more poor in history. The Swiss have the best GDP per cap in Europe, are outside the EU and are the most free market capitalist in Europe.
> Your second point is a criticism on the UK system, you know we aren't voting to enter the EU, we are voting to stay/leave. So the EU hasn't fixed the issues you have. We would have more money if we leave. But you can continue to call it EU money and be dishonest even though it's only part of the money we are getting back which they take.
> Your last point about poor areas and rich areas, tell that to Greece. Tell that to the poor areas along the coast where fishermen have had their industry destroyed.


The Swiss are a tax avoidance state. Set up and run to give Europeans an escape from wars & taxation. Essentially a corrupt state.

However, I agree with your points.


----------



## VDB

*M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436



Address: 47 Houldsworth Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: IDP


Floors: 13


No. of apartments: 119


Developer: Factory Estates



*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens























Update by SteKnight.

M-One Central has now started construction:


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks underway.

No piling rig onsite yet.

Click on the link for more pictures. Post 640




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=248338


----------



## jrb

Exchange Court.










Piling rig onsite.

Click on the link for more pictures.

Post 262.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133518090#post133518090


----------



## jrb

Demolition and opening up of the Medieval quarter/Chets continues.

Click on the link for the other pictures. Post 52.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133518354#post133518354


----------



## jrb

Stanley Street, New Bailey.

Click on the link for more pictures. Post 28



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133518582#post133518582


----------



## jrb

Wilburn Basin.


----------



## jrb

No2 St Peter's Square.

Click on the link for more pictures. Post 1067.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133518864#post133518864


----------



## jrb

Excavations of the foundations of the previous office proposal for the site continue.

It is now a 28 storey residential apartment tower.


----------



## jrb

Metrolink 2nd city centre crossing.

Click on the link for more pictures. Post 44044.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2203


----------



## jrb

Apparently a very famous football Manager coming to Manchester has bought the Penthouse Apartment, if true?

City Suites. 

Not the best CGI TBH.


----------



## PEP_33

jrb said:


> Apparently a very famous football Manager coming to Manchester has bought the Penthouse Apartment, if true?
> 
> City Suites.
> 
> Not the best CGI TBH.


Care to elaborate? Especially as there are two very famous football managers coming to Manchester.


----------



## jrb

No8, First Street.


----------



## jrb

Water Street.


----------



## jrb

PEP_33 said:


> Care to elaborate? Especially as there are two very famous football managers coming to Manchester.


Pep. If true?


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for 9 more pictures. Post 988 and 989.

Went on a site visit yesterday.

The crane is going to be jacked up again at some point. 

Building is 24 stories, including basement and plant.

300,000 sq ft.

Ground floor is double height. 

The atrium will be open to the general public walk through.

1500 glass panels will be used to clad the buildings. 

Think construction is expected to be completed by next May. 

The glass will have faint circles etched on it. The glass won't be clear. Think there will be 2 different very faint shades.

The rusty pieces of steel are just for support.(below) Currently supporting the steel overhang

D&D restaurants have taken the 19th floor. Indoor Trees will be incorporated into the restaurant.

Wish I'd wrote it all down.

The other's who went will remember more than I have.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133525889#post133525889


----------



## jrb

101 Embankment site visit. 

Click on the link for more pictures. Post 523.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133526518#post133526518


----------



## PEP_33

jrb said:


> Pep. If true?


I did read that he wanted to live in the city centre. Unlike Mourinho whose apparently looking a buying a castle in North Wales! :lol:


----------



## jrb

If things continue and pan out, we will see 3 towers in this shot/picture in the future.

The 2 Owen Street towers, and Deansgate South.

The picture was taken on the other side of the bridge, on top of the steps that lead up to the Deansgate Metrolink stop.

You can see the Atlas Bar in both pictures.


----------



## jrb

PEP_33 said:


> I did read that he wanted to live in the city centre. Unlike Mourinho whose apparently looking a buying a castle in North Wales! :lol:


I'm a bit surprised it's City Suites.

Only because another 2 or 3 towers are proposed to go up directly behind City Suites. Which in itself won't be finished until next Summer. That will mean if he see's out his 3 year contract at City he will have to live with the construction of those towers for the following 2 years, and the views, which aren't great on that side of City Suites, will eventually be blocked. He then has to sell the Penthouse Apartment if he'ss buying it.

TBF to City Suites, the finishes in the apartments look top notch. Very plush. I'm sure Pep will have his own idea's of how he want's his Aaprtment to look. 

Imagine Pep walking through the Arndale Centre. :lol: Sorry Pep, Manchester isn't Barcelona.


----------



## jrb

Mike(Ingall), can you plonk 2 or all 3 of your towers into the picture please.

Looking up Quay Street. Find Granada Studio on the render and picture. The building has a large banner on the side of it in my picture. In the render it has what looks like a glass walkway next to it.

That will give you a good idea of where the proposed towers will be located, and will sit in relation to Beetham tower.


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.

Picture taken from the 21st floor of Beetham tower.


----------



## jrb

Friday.

View from Beetham tower. 21st floor.

Wiburn Basin straight ahead. 
Water Street to the left.
Middlewood Locks. Land clearance to the right.
Stanley Street. Far right crane.
Salford Quay and Mediacity in the distance behind Water Street.
Salford Tower blocks to the right of Wilburn Street and in the distance.
Castlefield area to the left of the rail viaduct.
The proposed St John's proposal is planned for the area in-front of Middlewood Locks.


----------



## jrb

Factory Arts and Culture Centre.

£110mill.

Currently being designed by OMA Architects.

http://www.dezeen.com/2015/11/25/oma-wins-competition-manchester-arts-venue-the-factory/

Through the magic of my iPAD, and my long fingers, I've managed to enlarge and screen grab the only renders so far.

TBH I still don't get the building, and the connection between the different parts of the building.

Deep down I'm hoping the design/proposal will be something different when it's finally made public.

I appreciate it's Renderland, but note how small the People and Car's are in comparison to the white blob, which is bathing them in light at ground level.

I take it that's an Airship, or is it a massive gold cucumber?


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens | *N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 106m


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Groundworks have begun, car park closed, diggers on site, as this photo from IamTheStig shows.

The development company have submitted a planning application to *Manchester City Council* for permission to erect construction hoardings around the site for the duration of works - I guess once this is approved, which shouldn't take long, then full construction can begin.

:banana:


----------



## Quicksilver

Is it second tower above 100 at ground works now?


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Update by Childzy


----------



## VDB

By the way everyone if you want to see how Manchester is developing geographically, look no further than my Manchester Development Map  Updated regularly!


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*10-12 Whitworth St West | 117m | 35 fl | Prep*

Internal works appear to be taking place by a contractor called CPMS. Taken by me:























(reposted so that people don't miss out on knowing another 100m+ tower is on its way to the Manc skyline)


----------



## VDB

*34-44 Jersey St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* New Islington







































Update by cookoid_0 showing ongoing groundworks:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Wilburn Wharf | Wilburn St Basin | 21/13/10/8 fl | U/C*

Taken by me at the weekend:


----------



## Jonesy55

Unfortunately I think quite a few of these proposals will now end up being put on hold.


----------



## VDB

It's absolutely devastating Jonesy.

We can only sit tight and wait and see what happens, but I am utterly crushed and feeling very disappointed at my fellow countrymen & women right now.


----------



## PeterManc

I am with you VDB - though I am most sad for my many European friends here in Manchester and elsewhere.


----------



## Quicksilver

Jonesy55 said:


> Unfortunately I think quite a few of these proposals will now end up being put on hold.


Why, they are at least 10% cheaper for foreign investors now. Most likely base rate will go down to 0% which will increase local demand too... bright up people and look for new opportunities. EU wasn't building these towers, local companies had.


----------



## joeyoe121

Quicksilver said:


> Why, they are at least 10% cheaper for foreign investors now. Most likely base rate will go down to 0% which will increase local demand too... bright up people and look for new opportunities. EU wasn't building these towers, local companies had.


Uncertainly hits foreign investment (what funds these towers) fast and hard. Long term the UK will probably bremain a haven for foreign investment, as access to the common market isn't the only reason investors like the UK. However, short and medium term, we can probably expect investor confidence in the UK to slump while there is uncertainty about how good of a deal the UK will be able to negotiate with the EU, which in itself isn't a certainty, given the immense economic clout (approx. $20 trillion in 2015 figures) of the EU and their desire not to make an exit from the common market "easy and attractive".

Saying that, uncertainty and risk are never fixed variables in themselves, and can be pretty reactionary in the short term, so lets hope that once the dust has settled and the lack of confidence created by this insane volatility has waned, stabilisation, albeit with lower growth, may help stabilise confidence and keep Manchester's new skyline on track; i'll be keeping my croissants and bratwurst crossed, I wanna draw it!


----------



## VDB

*EU Referendum

Impact on Manchester*

Quite a few people on this thread and the London thread today, no doubt wondering what next for British cities post-Brexit.



 I'll re-iterate that we haven't actually left the EU yet, and these negotiations may take up to two years to finalise.


 Many of Manchester's property experts are assuming the status quo despite market frenzy.


 They say that the market tumble isn't necessarily due to Brexit, but rather due to a break in the norm - and the uncertainty that comes with it.


 A number of property developers delivering Manchester's largest schemes are sticking to it, saying the developments will carry on regardless (see below).


 Moda Living (developers behind Angel Gardens,) have stated they are "100% committed to delivering & operating a high quality rental platform across the UK"


 Micheal Ingall, (Chief Exec at Allied London, who is currently building No.1 Spinningfields and is also developing the St Johns district) has also stated it's "business as usual" for them.


----------



## Justme

My fingers also remain crossed. There are some really fantastic developments in proposal or planning stages at the moment that I would hate to see lost because of the xenophobes.


----------



## Quicksilver

On other hand uncertainty always pushes yields up which is bait for investors, epically if we are talking about market like UK.


----------



## PEP_33

Justme said:


> My fingers also remain crossed. There are some really fantastic developments in proposal or planning stages at the moment that I would hate to see lost because of the xenophobes.


52% of the UK population are xenophobes?

Blimey, your just as out of touch as Jeremy Corbyn and the rest of the Labour party.


----------



## Justme

PEP_33 said:


> 52% of the UK population are xenophobes?
> 
> Blimey, your just as out of touch as Jeremy Corbyn and the rest of the Labour party.


Well, that percentage says it all.

Incredibly sad, and I'm embarrassed even though I've only been living here for the last few weeks.


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## PEP_33

pjm0512 said:


> Embarrassing - I feel kicked in the stomach.
> 
> For anyone who disbelieves the 'Young-person-remain' theory, in my top set class of 32, 14-15 year olds, all 32 wanted to remain.


There's a reason the voting age is 18. That's generally the age when people are informed enough to make important decisions, obviously doesn't apply to all.


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Justme said:


> My fingers also remain crossed. There are some really fantastic developments in proposal or planning stages at the moment that I would hate to see lost because of the xenophobes.


I believe this highlights one of the very reasons we voted out in the first place, the ordinary person's views being dismissed because it doesn't fit with the left's agenda. We really need less of this kind of debate censorship and labelling in the UK in my honest opinion.

As for Manchester, I think it may suffer like most places early on due to the initial shock and uncertainty but after that I think it will roll on as it has been. *touches wood*


----------



## PEP_33

pjm0512 said:


> Oh absolutely, it would be anarchic to lower the age. However, this has been a referendum where protest voters have voted without the intention of Britain actually leaving.
> 
> But that's democracy, and the decision should be respected.
> 
> And as Ed said (was it Ed?), this is the beginning of the end for the United Kingdom. Not just Scotland, but in NI too.
> 
> However, I don't think Manchester should be affected too much. The majority of investment round here (Airport City etc.) is Chinese and shouldn't really be changed by the result. They've got their 20, 50, 100, and 200 year investment plans anyway.


I agree with the stuff re investment in Manchester. My hope is leaving the EU should make us more able to freely trade with the rest of the world, China, India etc. and Manchester has seemingly been a very attractive bet for this sort of investment.

Let's hope that continues to be the case.


----------



## LtBk

Going off-topic, but please explain how being a EU member preventing you from trading with other countries?


----------



## YingBlanc

LtBk said:


> Going off-topic, but please explain how being a EU member preventing you from trading with other countries?


The way I understand this argument LtBk is that members of the EU can only trade with countries that the EU made trade deals with. So say you wanted to trade with Peru for random example, but the EU has not made a trade deal with Peru. You cannot trade with Peru by yourself. That's how I understand this argument.


----------



## PEP_33

YingBlanc said:


> The way I understand this argument LtBk is that members of the EU can only trade with countries that the EU made trade deals with. So say you wanted to trade with Peru for random example, but the EU has not made a trade deal with Peru. You cannot trade with Peru by yourself. That's how I understand this argument.


Not quite. We are able to trade with every country but those the EU does not have a trade deal with we face high tariffs, restricting trade, China being an example.

As the EU has been woefully poor at negotiating trade deals and also has to cater for the views of 28 different countries, its a reasonable to suggest we will be in a better situation outside the EU, dictating our own terms of trade.


----------



## Jonesy55

YingBlanc said:


> The way I understand this argument LtBk is that members of the EU can only trade with countries that the EU made trade deals with. So say you wanted to trade with Peru for random example, but the EU has not made a trade deal with Peru. You cannot trade with Peru by yourself. That's how I understand this argument.


That's completely false I'm afraid, whoever has told you that was not telling the truth. Of course the UK can trade with Peru, you don't need a free-trade deal to trade, it just means there will likely be more tariffs and import quotas etc than with a country where there is a free-trade deal. Being in the EU does not means we cannot trade with non-EU countries, anybody who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## Quicksilver

Jonesy55 said:


> That's completely false I'm afraid, whoever has told you that was not telling the truth. Of course the UK can trade with Peru, you don't need a free-trade deal to trade, it just means there will likely be more tariffs and import quotas etc than with a country where there is a free-trade deal. Being in the EU does not means we cannot trade with non-EU countries, anybody who says otherwise is wrong.


Yes, but UK can't sign free trade agreement with Peru directly, it needs to be approved by 28 members. I believe this is what YingBlanc meant.


----------



## Jonesy55

But that is completely different to "We can't trade with Peru", of course we can trade with Peru. I've noticed many on the Leave side saying "The EU means we can't trade with x, y or z" so it's no wonder some of the public have picked up on that. If they mean "We can't sign our own free trade deal with x, y or z" them why not just say that?


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Jonesy55 said:


> But that is completely different to "We can't trade with Peru", of course we can trade with Peru. I've noticed many on the Leave side saying "The EU means we can't trade with x, y or z" so it's no wonder some of the public have picked up on that. If they mean "We can't sign our own free trade deal with x, y or z" them why not just say that?


Becuase the situation is nuanced and they think the electorate are voting on big issues.

I would say those affected by big issues would never change their minds so planting little seeds of doubt all over the place would win the swing voters. In the national elections the parties don't waste their efforts on dead seats etc.

For me all the doom talk is laughable. We have a colossal trade deficit with the EU. The 2nd largest and possibly most stable economy, if you assume German liability for the Euro, has left. I think their will be public crying but private talking.


----------



## Quicksilver

Jonesy55 said:


> But that is completely different to "We can't trade with Peru", of course we can trade with Peru. I've noticed many on the Leave side saying "The EU means we can't trade with x, y or z" so it's no wonder some of the public have picked up on that. If they mean "We can't sign our own free trade deal with x, y or z" them why not just say that?


Because it won't have desirable effect. Both sides were throwing quite questionable arguments. Most bizarre arguments from Remain side I've heard is that England, Wales and NI had to leave EURO 2016 because we are no longer in EU.


----------



## PEP_33

Quicksilver said:


> Because it won't have desirable effect. Both sides were throwing quite questionable arguments. Most bizarre arguments from Remain side I've heard is that England, Wales and NI had to leave EURO 2016 because we are no longer in EU.


What about Scotland......oh wait! :lol::lol:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Exchange Court | Greengate | 130m | 44 fl | U/C*

Update by me:


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26



Address: Oxford Street, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






















Looks like hoardings are going up around the old Odeon cinema building - which is due to be demolished to build Landmark:

Photos by AC1


----------



## VDB

*Ballymore brings stalled skyscraper site to market*

Place North West; Tuesday, June 28th, 2016


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*MANCHESTER | Middlewood Locks | Prep*


Taken by me from Beetham with my new zoom lens, I would advise clicking on the image then select 'view image' for a closer view.

As you can see, there is plenty of action on site: 



And what a transformation it will be:


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow. Huge site.


----------



## Bligh

Brilliant.


----------



## PEP_33

Going to be great!


----------



## sk327

So they're selling the Piccadilly Tower site? Does it really still have planning consent in place? (I know the article says it, but I'm just asking to verify). Exciting :banana:


----------



## VDB

Think permission has probably run out on it now sk327 because it was due to start in 2008 right before the property crash (in fact it did start). The new owners would have to re-apply for planning permission but if they use the same design I guess they could just re-use all the paperwork/blueprints etc?


----------



## VDB

*Timekeeper's Square* | Trinity
Townhouses | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859879



Address: Cleminson Street, Trinity, Salford M3


Architect: Buttress Architects


Floors: 3


Number of townhouses: 36


Cost: £200m


Developer: English Cities Fund

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Photo from Buttress Architect's website, found by nq;


----------



## VDB

*10-12 Whitworth St* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 35


Number of apartments: 327


Height: 117m

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Demolition crews have moved in on the building due to be demolished to make way for *10-12 Whitworth St.*

Photo by civstu:


----------



## jrb

City Suites.

Pep Guardiola has got the 17th floor Penthouse.


----------



## jrb

Exchange Court(44 stories), Renaker, Post Brexit.

Manchester is still open for Business.


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.

The overhang currently supported by temporary rusty steel supports.


----------



## jrb

The Royal Exchange Refurbishment.














































http://www.the-royal-exchange.co.uk/


----------



## VDB

Absolutely incredible photo update jrb :applause:


----------



## VDB

*34-44 Jersey St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* New Islington







































Update by jrb:


----------



## jrb

*London Road Fire Station Tour*.



> Post 1432 on wards. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274281&page=72


----------



## VDB

*Greater Manchester 2040 transport strategy out for consultation *

4 Jul 2016, 12:34​


> A draft copy of Greater Manchester’s transport strategy to 2040 has been released today, outlining the long-term plan for all aspects of travel in the city region, from local neighbourhoods to the access of global markets via Manchester Airport.
> 
> The strategy covers a series of priorities to be addressed in the city region over the next 25 years. These include a mix of projects which have already been committed to, as well as schemes listed as ‘ongoing’ within the strategy period, which will be subject to feasibility studies.
> 
> The transport strategy until 2040 has been released for a 12-week consultation period. Alongside, TfGM is also consulting on the delivery plan for the next five years. This includes:
> 
> 
> Business case development for road improvements around Port Salford and Manchester Airport
> 
> 
> Further development of Airport-Piccadilly HS2 route
> 
> 
> New link from A57 at Mottram Moor to A57 at Woolley Bridge
> 
> 
> Masterplans for improvements at National Hub stations
> 
> 
> A Piccadilly Hub masterplan
> 
> 
> A review of bus routing and interchanges
> 
> 
> Increasing Metrolink capacity from Manchester to Salford Quays
> 
> 
> Feasibility studies into tunnels under Manchester city centre to support rapid transit schemes, and orbital links
> 
> 
> Potential strategic park and ride
> 
> 
> Development of a Greater Manchester Highways Strategy Delivery Plan
> 
> 
> Integrated fares and ticketing system, and work with Transport for the North to develop cross-modal payment system across the North


----------



## jrb

Hotel operator secured for part of the 55 storey tower.

Click on the link below the render for the full article and more renders.

Allied London/Mike Ingall, St John's.












> Allied London secures hotel for St John’s tower
> 
> 4 Jul 2016, 11:33
> 
> Allied London has released a series of new images showing the latest designs for the St John’s neighbourhood, and has confirmed that Nadler Hotels will operate a 110-bedroom hotel from the tallest tower within the scheme.
> 
> - See more at: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...otel-for-st-johns-tower/#sthash.TqvuaduR.dpuf


----------



## jrb

Property Week.



> *Salford’s MediaCityUK is primed for the next stage in its evolution*
> 
> 1 July 2016 | By Mia Hunt
> 
> *MediaCityUK has been hailed as a shining light for the north, and it may soon shine brighter*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *£1bn has been earmarked for phase two*
> 
> The next stage in its evolution, a £1bn investment in phase two, is due to be brought forward after plans were submitted to Salford City Council last month.
> 
> The ‘reserved matters’ application - which will deal with the parts of the site not settled when the original outline planning permission was granted in 2006 - will encompass nine plots comprising 540,000 sq ft of offices, 1,800 apartments, retail and leisure provision, public spaces and a pedestrian promenade.
> 
> Now that MediaCity has established itself, what part will the plans play in its evolution?
> 
> The brainchild of Peel Land and Property, MediaCityUK revitalised the former Manchester Docks and played a significant role in the regeneration of Salford and Greater Manchester. When it opened in 2011, it brought 1.5m sq ft of commercial, residential, hotel and retail and leisure space to what had been an unloved and underutilised suburb.
> 
> *Success story*
> 
> Some doubted MediaCityUK would secure the calibre of tenants Peel aimed to attract; doubts soon quashed when a number of BBC departments relocated from London to Manchester. That landmark deal led to the flood of businesses and young talent that have taken up residence at the scheme since, cementing its reputation as a world-leading tech, media and creative hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An ‘experimental’ studio and office space*
> 
> While MediaCityUK’s success is well documented, Warwick Smither, a partner at Manchester-based property consultancy Cheetham & Mortimer - which is retained as the sole letting agent for the scheme’s retail and leisure elements - says it came as a surprise to many.
> 
> “Some individuals within the BBC were not particularly enamoured with the thought of moving ‘up north’, and in particular to what they perceived was a relatively poor area of Manchester,” he says. “The reality is a bright, shining example of regeneration.”
> 
> The scheme - now a 50/50 joint venture between Peel and Legal & General Capital - is continuing to evolve even before phase two takes shape, with three new buildings coming on stream. The 100,000 sq ft ‘experimental’ office and studio scheme, Tomorrow, is due for practical completion in July, while The Lightbox - which will deliver 238 apartments in a 19-storey tower overlooking the waterfront and Manchester’s skyline - is anticipated to launch in the first quarter of 2019. A new restaurant for The Alchemist is also in for planning.
> 
> *Picking up momentum*
> 
> “There is momentum in progress,” says Stephen Wild, managing director at MediaCityUK. “Peel built a high-profile destination and five years on it is hugely important that we set the framework to build on its success.”
> 
> The site’s former incarnation, Manchester Docks, was a thriving commercial hub employing 3,000 people before it spiralled into decline and closed in the early 1980s.
> 
> Peel’s vision from the very beginning was that the scheme should contribute to the wealth of Manchester and the wider area. It has succeeded in its goal. MediaCityUK’s total economic impact was £277m gross value added (GVA) in 2014-15 alone.
> 
> “When Peel invested £650m in the construction of MediaCityUK between 2007 and the end of 2010, there was an absolute determination for the economic benefits to be felt by local people,” explains Paul Newman, director of communications at MediaCityUK and Peel Media.
> 
> During the construction of phase one, Salford companies won contracts worth £93m and Greater Manchester businesses benefited to the tune of £230m.
> 
> *Steady growth[b/]
> 
> “There has been steady growth and there are now a total of 7,000 people living, working and studying at MediaCityUK,” says Newman. “The projections set out in the first masterplan in 2006 were that the site would eventually host 15,000 people - that was the original ambition and this year plans have been put in place to achieve that.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MediaCityUK is host to incubator space and more
> 
> The site currently plays host to 250 businesses and educational institutions including ITV, the University of Salford and a swathe of small and innovative tech companies. All are catered for, from incubator space in the famous Greenhouse to destination offices for the big players.
> 
> Wild says the operating costs, access to talent from strong local universities and the housing stock all contribute to occupiers’ desire for space.
> 
> “They feel they are better off located in a place where the operating costs are cheaper, where there are resources, where they can retain talent and where they can be part of a cluster of like-minded businesses,” says Wild.
> 
> “As the needs of our occupiers change, we’ll grow with them; that approach is important,” he adds.
> 
> According to Wild, Manchester has received international acknowledgement. He believes MediaCityUK is well positioned to maximise the global opportunity but that that opportunity will be further unlocked by the so-called ‘northern powerhouse’ and greater infrastructure and power capacity in the north.
> 
> If phase two is given the go-ahead - the plans are expected to be considered by the council in September - the hope is for construction to start on the first residential development in early 2017, with the rest delivered thereafter in what Wild describes as a “seamless process”.
> 
> “We have the right mix here to drive it forward and there is a self-fulfilling economic benefit,” he says. “We’ve outlined what we want to deliver in the next 10 years and we have a vision far beyond that.”
> 
> The creation of a successful media and tech hub at MediaCityUK has already had a huge impact on Greater Manchester and the wider region. The question now is whether phase two can build on its shining reputation and exploit the global opportunities that are coming its way.*


----------



## jrb

They got the location of Kampus wrong. I'll let them off for that glaring error.

Property Week.



> *Manchester's property recovery: 20 years after the bomb*
> 
> 1 July 2016 | By Helen Crane
> 
> *Ask any Mancunian where they were on the day the Provisional IRA detonated a truck bomb in the heart of the city on 15 June 1996, and they will no doubt have a story to tell*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomb blast, Corporation Street, Manchester*
> 
> Scene of devastation: 200 people were injured and buildings decimated by the bomb blast on Corporation Street - Source: Lynne Sladky/AP/Press Association Images
> 
> Although no one was killed, 200 people were injured in what was the biggest bomb blast in Great Britain since World War II. Having targeted Manchester’s infrastructure and economy, the IRA succeeded in its goal; what suffered most was the city’s main commercial and retail district, where 500,000 sq ft of shops and offices were destroyed, causing an estimated £700m worth of damage.
> 
> Contrast that with the Manchester city centre of today, where destruction has given way to construction and developers are clamouring to put up office, residential and retail schemes. The main concern for the property industry now is that there is still not sufficient supply to meet the exceptional levels of occupier demand.
> 
> What has happened over the past 20 years has been nothing short of a transformation - one that can in part be attributed to the events of that Saturday morning.
> 
> “Some people think the success of the city is entirely down to the IRA bomb, which in my view is completely wrong,” says Ken Bishop, development director at JLL in Manchester, who was working as head of office agency at DTZ in 1996. “But it placed us in a very fortuitous position and took down a very ugly and unloved part of the city centre.”
> 
> *Growth spurt*
> 
> When the bomb went off, development in the city was just getting started again after the 1989 recession. “In 1996, the economic prospects for Manchester and the UK were getting pretty strong,” says Bishop.
> 
> Thanks to the buoyant market, Manchester’s property industry was having a growth spurt. Savills had opened its Manchester office - its first outside London - just two months before the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kampus is in the north of Manchester*
> 
> “Manchester City Council called all the property companies to the town hall to see what we could do and how we could relocate businesses and tenants,” recalls Peter Mallinder, who still works at Savills as an investment director.
> 
> “It was quite exciting as it gave us something to get our teeth into straight away.”
> 
> Around 600 businesses were affected. Eight buildings were under construction at the time of the bombing, four of which were delayed by minor damage.
> 
> Two of these were Amec Developments’ (now known as Muse Developments) 100 and 101 Barbirolli Square; neighbouring buildings just outside the traditional city core, which between them cover 220,000 sq ft. They were completed in 1997, and Bishop says the unavailability of city centre space helped expand office occupiers’ horizons to slightly more far-flung locations.
> 
> Now, Manchester’s next wave of high-profile office schemes - including Ask Real Estate’s 101 Embankment and Muse’s One New Bailey - are on the very fringes of the city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Bailey*
> 
> “Barbirolli freed the shackles for developers,” Bishop says. “Following that, Allied London did Spinningfields and Argent did Piccadilly Place. I couldn’t have seen those schemes happening without Barbirolli.”
> 
> Adam Higgins, co-founder of developer Capital & Centric, which has just submitted plans for the £200m mixed-use Kampus scheme north of the city centre, agrees. “The area north of where the bomb went off became dead pretty quickly,” he says. “But that area was suddenly opened up and is now home to the Printworks.”
> 
> Manchester-based developers have led the development charge in the past 20 years, with Allied London topping the table having delivered 1.72m sq ft across nine buildings. Ask and Muse are in the top four, having delivered 600,000 sq ft and 467,000 sq ft respectively. And London-based Argent comes in second, having developed 850,000 sq ft across four buildings since 1996, although it is now planning to pull out of the city amid doubts about the level of returns it can achieve in the regions.
> 
> Some believe that the spread of the central zone could be taken further still. “Masterplanning needs to take place beyond the inner ring road to create sustainable neighbourhoods that link in with the whole,” says Allied London’s development director Graham Skinner.
> 
> *Leisure and placemaking*
> 
> Most in the industry agree that the transformation of leisure and retail spaces and the public realm was what really changed the face of the city and made it a more attractive place in which to live, work and visit.
> 
> Manchester City Council’s director of housing Paul Beardmore says placemaking has been high on the city’s agenda for the past 20 years. “Sir Howard Bernstein and Richard Leese have an ethos that we need to create somewhere that people will choose to be,” he says. “The starting block is always ‘what is the purpose of this place, and what do we want to achieve here?’”
> 
> One of the worst-hit buildings, and one of the key elements of the redevelopment masterplan that followed, was the Arndale shopping centre, then owned by P&O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arndale Centre: key to Manchester’s post-bombing redevelopment*
> 
> David Moore, head of the North West region at Lambert Smith Hampton but previously a founder at Tushingham Moore, recalls a large plastic football that had hung over the entrance to the JD Sports unit being blown off and landing at the opposite end of the shopping centre.
> 
> Despite the damage - which meant that retailers had to close temporarily - Moore says the subsequent redesign and recladding was a long time coming.
> 
> “The Arndale certainly needed work doing on it internally,” he says. “There were plans afoot to develop that area [before the bomb], but those plans were accelerated and we eventually ended up with a bigger scheme.”
> 
> It also cleared the way for Selfridges to be brought into the city, on a site adjacent to the Arndale, now called Manchester Arndale.
> 
> It previously housed a 1970s precinct-style urban square, which David George, partner and head of the Manchester office of Falconer Chester Hall Architects, described as “very poorly designed”.
> 
> “The whole development was quite uninviting and acted as a barrier disconnecting the city centre from the historic cathedral area and Victoria station,” he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLL’s Bishop says the city’s “unlovely” Renaissance Hotel, on which Urban & Civic is now delivering a 248-bed apartment scheme and a new hotel, is one of the last vestiges of the old city centre and was “symptomatic of that area “.
> 
> Few historic buildings were badly damaged, but Katie Tonkinson, head of the Manchester office of architect Hawkins\Brown (who hails from Manchester but was away at college during 1996), remembers the medieval Shambles pub being deconstructed, ready to be moved elsewhere.
> 
> “I do recall coming back to the city; little bits of it were particularly unrecognisable,” she says.
> 
> Tonkinson says work to make the city centre more attractive is ongoing. “We’re trying to accommodate more smaller units and fewer big-box retail aspects, making it a more walkable city,” she says, adding that, with more people coming into the city centre to live, a “high-street feel” is preferable to large, imposing schemes.
> 
> *Social pull*
> 
> The effect of these significant changes was to draw more people into the city centre to live. “Before the bomb, there were very few places you could go and eat or drink in the city centre,” says Savills’ Mallinder. “You were in Manchester to work and you’d go back to the suburbs to socialise.”
> 
> Mallinder also thinks the more lively city centre has encouraged graduates to remain, which in turn has strengthened the region’s economy.
> 
> In the 1980s, the number of people registered to vote in general elections in the city centre ward averaged around 70, but now that figure is closer to 20,000.
> 
> “A phenomenal amount of housing has been delivered after the bomb,” says Beardmore, adding that there is now little land left for new schemes without redeveloping commercial premises, leading to a preponderance of tall towers.
> 
> The masterplan produced after the bomb included Crosby Homes’ luxury 14-storey tower No 1 Deansgate, which has broken several residential records in the city, including being the home of the city’s first property worth £2m in 2002.
> 
> *The ringmaster*
> 
> The thread holding all these aspects together is the council, which Bishop says acted as the “ringmaster” after the events of 15 June. It set up development corporation Manchester Millennium to oversee the regeneration, and Alison Nimmo, now chief executive of The Crown Estate, was appointed as project director.
> 
> To this day, developers credit the dynamic duo of Bernstein and Leese with bringing investment into the city in the days following the bomb. “All of the masterplanning we do now almost stems from what we learned then,” he says.
> 
> “The one thing that differentiates Manchester from other local authorities is that we don’t do things ourselves in terms of development,” he adds. “Engagement with the private sector is absolutely key; we couldn’t have rebuilt the city centre without it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new No. 1 Spinningfields*
> 
> Agents say occupiers were not particularly scared off by the bomb, perhaps because, thankfully, no lives were lost. Nonetheless, Capital & Centric’s Higgins says the council went all out to get businesses back into the city, by speeding up the planning process, for example.
> 
> It was also a crash course in handling the large-scale regeneration schemes that are now commonplace in the city.
> 
> “Even though areas such as what is now Spinningfields were largely unaffected by the bomb, it enabled that to happen because it meant the council could handle difficult regeneration projects,” Higgins says.
> 
> Allied London’s Skinner attests to this. “Spinningfields was not easy to develop as it was benchmarked against the best in class nationally, and to some extent globally, with constant challenges made of designers, consultants and the delivery teams,” he says. “However, the partnership with the city council was a true partnership whereby help and assistance was made available.”
> 
> Debates will endure about just how much of a turning point 15 June 1996 was in the fortunes of Manchester. But given how far ahead the city is in terms of investment compared with its regional counterparts, it is clear it did not hamper the city’s progress. “It reflected the stoicism of the people,” Tonkinson concludes. “That’s what Manchester’s all about.”


Please note. Victoria Station has now been redeveloped.


----------



## johanik

The highrises should have gardens and enough parking space.


----------



## jrb

Click on the links for more information and renders.



> Allied London unveils plans for 'urban oasis' in Spinningfields
> 
> 15:28, 4 Jul 2016
> 
> By Shelina Begum
> 
> The Field at Hardman Square will be 'a celebration of green space' in the city and will include new bars and restaurants interlinked with footpaths and planted areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlliedLondon?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ls-plans-urban-11565235#ICID=sharebar_twitter


----------



## jrb

Renaker twitter.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*X1 Media City | Michigan Avenue | Salford Quays | 4 x 86m | 4 x 26 fl | App*


A close up shot of the site from a high vantage point, you can see clear progress on tower 2, with what appears to be a hole for where the core will go:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Owen St | Great Jackson St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | Pro*


Taken by me from Cloud 23, the 23rd floor in the 50 storey Beetham Tower:


----------



## PortoNuts

Victoria Station looks incredible, especially indoors.


----------



## Quicksilver

iamtheSTIG said:


> *Owen St | Great Jackson St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | Pro*
> 
> 
> Taken by me from Cloud 23, the 23rd floor in the 50 storey Beetham Tower:


I am confused. This supposed to be approved now?


----------



## VDB

^^

Yes. All of Owen St is now approved (as of last Thursday), with Towers 1 & 4 at groundworks. The digger you see in Stig's photo is digging away at the foundation for Tower 1.


----------



## jrb

Apologies if these actual renders have already been posted in this size? There's that much happening in Manchester atm, and the threads are so fast moving, it's hard to keep up with what has been posted and what hasn't.

St John's tower. 55 stories.

Our Studio: http://www.ourstudioltd.com/project/st-johns-place-marketing-cgi/


----------



## stop that

Fantastic momentum in Manchester, I really see it blossoming as a city now to become the hub city of the north, momentum seems to have reached the point of no return now. Will Birmingham put up a fight, they need a radical image change to do so, but it's not impossible, I'm hopeful for all of Britain's major cities but Manchester does seem to be out in front now by some margin.


----------



## PortoNuts

I would say it already is the hub of the North and will keep getting stronger.


----------



## mcr guy

Looks like laings have got the job for building the new terminal building at the airport.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/05/laing-orourke-bags-700m-manchester-airport-project/


----------



## Jonesy55

Let's just hope that the current crisis in UK commercial property funds finds a resolution soon or that will surely affect many projects currently in the pipeline.


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Photo update by Marni1971. Groundworks continuing....


----------



## jrb

MECD Twitter.

Various picture sizes. Various dates.




> https://twitter.com/uom_mecd



MECD site visit + Model + Link for more information and pictures.


*A SPECIAL SITE VISIT*



> Welcoming Professor Dame Nancy Rothwell, Vice Chancellor of the University of Manchester, to the Manchester Engineering Campus site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://social.shorthand.com/uom_mecd/n2uhky8JLc/a-special-site-visit


----------



## jrb

Pictures by Slow Burn.

Metrolink 2nd City Crossing, No2 St Peter's Square Office Block, St Peter's Square redevelopment.




























The scaffolding is also slowly coming down from Neo in the distance.


----------



## jrb

I make no apologies for the amount of pictures.

Pictures by Freel07. Credit to Freel07.

Some absolute cracking pictures of the Metrolink 2nd City Extension, and streetscape shots of Manchester city centre. :applause:



Freel07 said:


> Here is another set from 2CC taken today. Quite a few things of note that will be highlighted as we go.
> 
> On Cross Street the only real change at the Market Street end is that a start has been made on surfacing along the southbound side.
> 
> P1180787 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180925 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180928 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180924 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Otherwise not much change at this end.
> 
> P1180788 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Further along the southbound side between Cross Street Chapela nd King Street is fully surfaced now.
> 
> P1180795 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180800 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> And they are still preparing the foundations for the remaining section of the northbound side.
> 
> P1180797 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Over at Princess Street/ Albert Square the fencing has gone now alongside Albert Square and I made a note to try to locate the positions of the OLE masts.
> 
> First they are realigning the kerbs in Albert Square and have exposed another section of old track.
> 
> P1180802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now along Princess Street I think I have found the OLE pole sites. There are a number of patches of concrete in the paving and they seem to be opposite OLE bolts in the buildings across the street. The bolts are not easy to spot in these photos I am afraid.
> 
> P1180804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> This one is really hard to spot but the bolts are just to the right of the round topped window on the first floor.
> 
> P1180808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> I think these blue circles may have been made before the paving was lifted as one or two were very close together.
> 
> P1180803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Along Princess Street tracklaying is progressing well.
> 
> P1180809 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180816 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now into St Peters Square and as I entered the square this was what greeted me. Tree planting 2016 style.
> 
> P1180818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> More on this later.
> 
> As we were told at the weekend the 1CC northbound is now connected to Mosley Street once again.
> 
> P1180820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> The track slab in Mosley Street has been cleared of the single line rail fixings and looks ready for the new track.
> 
> P1180829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> A Start has been made on rearranging the OLE and the OLE single line connections have gone and some fixings transferred to permanent poles.
> 
> P1180828 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> I think the cantilevers are for section insulators here.
> 
> P1180827 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> A new headspan is just visible in this photo.
> 
> P1180834 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Back in the square now.
> 
> The new trees are appearing and there are now a number of new OLE poles on the Town Hall/Library side of the square.
> 
> P1180841 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> As I was standing talking to someone I knew a wagon appeared with another tree.
> 
> P1180850 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Quite a tight reverse alongside the platform.
> 
> P1180851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Off loaded
> 
> P1180881 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now they unwrap it rather like a Christmas tree.
> 
> P1180883 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> before pulling it upright, mind the branches on the OLE pole!
> 
> P1180888 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180892 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> In the air
> 
> P1180898 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180904 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Finally landed, the whole operation drew quite a crowd and was probably quite a good PR exercise as there were quite a few MPT guys answering folks questions.
> 
> P1180907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180909 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Each tree is anchored in its planting hole.
> 
> P1180918 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> This gives an idea of what the area may look like when finished
> 
> P1180915 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Anyway to more mundane matters now.
> 
> The shelters were gaining yellow cove panels
> 
> P1180844 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> There were a couple of guys working on the cross inside the scaffold tower.
> 
> P1180860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180862 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> and paving was being laid around the points on the southbound line.
> 
> P1180861 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180859 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Thales were wiring in a cabinet by Windmill Street.
> 
> P1180869 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> and work was ongoing on the foundations at the bottom of GMex ramp. I'm not sure what that great big hole is all about.
> 
> P1180873 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180875 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1180872 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Sorry this has been a long drawn out update.


----------



## VDB

*Cambridge St* | Little Ireland
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120941091#post120941091



Address: 3 Cambridge Street, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: OMI


Floors: Tallest 31, smallest 15


Number of apartments: 282


Height: Tallest 83m


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road













Photo by Mr.cool


----------



## PortoNuts

The Metrolink extension is very good news.


----------



## VDB

*Hulme Crowne Plaza* | Hulme
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130975375#post130975375



Address: 57 Booth St West, Hulme, Manchester M15


Height: 60m


Floors: 19


Number of hotel rooms: 210


Developer: Bruntwood & Manchester Business School

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






















Photo by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*100 & 101 Embankment | Greengate | 11 fl | U/C*

During my recent site visit, I managed to snap these photos of the cladding, which is to be in the lobby of these buildings. The tiles are composed of colour laminated glass, with frosted edges to enhance the curvaceous sides. Although they may give off the impression of being 'plasticy', this is definitely not the case. The panels are of top quality, and very heavy might I add!





One of the curved panels in contrast with a flat:


----------



## Quicksilver

Just come back from Nottingham and love the new extended tram there. Manchester tram looks even better. I wish more cities in the UK started to introduce tram systems. Well, goverment had to increase infrastructure spendings at some point, may be it will help.


----------



## VDB

Personally I think Nottingham's trams are far sexier than Manchester's (my mate Stig will vouch for that! :wink2 but Manchester's is a larger system which covers more ground. 

Manchester could learn a lot from Nottingham, I feel. Notts is a city which has a totally integrated public transport network - a "one ticket fits all" system which Manchester should look to. Currently, if you want to cross Manchester, covering a distance of 12 miles requires you to remortgage your house and sell your first born child as you negotiate many different bus companies, train companies and the Metro - all selling you their day saver tickets which aren't valid on other company's networks.

This is due to change at least with the buses when we get our Mayor in May next year, who will integrate the buses under one umbrella. The Metrolink is already owned by the city, so there'll be integration between Metro and buses, but I think we'll be in the 20s before we start to see integration with trains too.


----------



## Quicksilver

VDB said:


> Personally I think Nottingham's trams are far sexier than Manchester's (my mate Stig will vouch for that! :wink2 but Manchester's is a larger system which covers more ground.
> 
> Manchester could learn a lot from Nottingham, I feel. Notts is a city which has a totally integrated public transport network - a "one ticket fits all" system which Manchester should look to. Currently, if you want to cross Manchester, covering a distance of 12 miles requires you to remortgage your house and sell your first born child as you negotiate many different bus companies, train companies and the Metro - all selling you their day saver tickets which aren't valid on other company's networks.
> 
> This is due to change at least with the buses when we get our Mayor in May next year, who will integrate the buses under one umbrella. The Metrolink is already owned by the city, so there'll be integration between Metro and buses, but I think we'll be in the 20s before we start to see integration with trains too.


I meant, I love how Manchester tram passes past highrises and tight urban areas. The true pleasure for urbanist to watch. Nottingham has that as well but on the smaller scale.


----------



## Bligh

Quicksilver said:


> I meant, I love how Manchester tram passes past highrises and tight urban areas. The true pleasure for urbanist to watch. Nottingham has that as well but on the smaller scale.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Biased I know, but I must admit that Nottinghams trams are the best looking in the country in my opinion, they are so sleek and elegant looking. However, Manchester has the far superior network, it's almost too ambitious for the city layout which is why I support the idea of future routes going underground through the city. I love trams and I think they add character to a city, but there comes to a point where there's too much covering the streets and it ruins the original vibe which they give.

*Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside | 110/57m | 35/17 fl | App*

A photo of the site, taken by me on a lovely warm summers day:


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> *2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
> Offices | City Zone


Love the cladding.


----------



## neil081273

PortoNuts said:


> Love the cladding.


Walk past it every day. I really think this one is going to be quite special.


----------



## VDB

Apartments at South Village have gone on sale!!

3 bedrooms for £600,000.


----------



## jrb

Bigger render.



AJD1984 said:


> These are def a goer, no doubt about that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/allied-offers-new-look-at-st-johns/#sthash.UvNCJpLQ.dpuf


----------



## jrb

Click on the link and you'll find out.

Full screen(bottom right corner), Speakers on, press play. :drool:










https://knightknox.wistia.com/medias/csibv29axz


----------



## geoking66

VDB said:


> Apartments at South Village have gone on sale!!


That is gorgeous.


----------



## jrb

MEN. 

Article, pictures, video.



> *Inside Manchester's crumbling town hall*
> 
> 13:00, 13 Jul 2016
> By Jennifer Williams
> 
> Manchester council is gearing up to spend £330mill restoring the city's crowning glory. We went behind the scenes to find out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940341


----------



## VDB

*St John's Place* | St John's
Apartments + Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133808792#post133808792



Address: Quay St, St Johns, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 55


Number of apartments: 287


Height: 165m


Number of hotel bedrooms: 110


Hotel operator: Nadler


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:







































Interior images released.


----------



## 772877

VDB said:


> 3 bedrooms for £600,000.



:shocked:

Still think they're the nicest looking resi proposal right now anyway.


----------



## VDB

*Neo Bank House* | Piccadilly
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128793695#post128793695



Address: 9 Charlotte St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Cost: £8m


Floors: 15


Office Space: 52,000sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens























Wraps starting to come off from the roof down.

(Awful camera phone) photo by me.


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















Building one shooting up. Update by Chrisyd:


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134089870#post134089870



Address: 1 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































Update by Caiman


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square | *Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road































Planning app has gone in for the Circle Square marketing suite - which in itself isn't exciting however it includes an app for a new market offering independent retailers, street food, beverage and retail units underneath the Mancunian Way overpass.




> 112619/FO/2016 | Erection of a temporary three-storey marketing suite building with ground floor cafe/gallery (Sui Generis) and flexible marketing and commercial floorspace at first and second floor (Sui Generis) related access, landscaping and associated works. | New Broadcasting House Oxford Road Manchester M60 7HB


http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=O9F4TBBC6K000



The underpass as it currently sits. Oxford Road is a very busy thoroughfare leading to two of Manchester's universities, plenty of footfall in this area.














> *7.0 Future Phases*
> 
> The marketing suite is potentially the first phase of several that we are in the process of exploring for the adjacent land that runs underneath the Mancunian Way. The land is currently used as a car park that services both Oxford House and the soon to be demolished Armstrong House; with the delivery of both the permanent multi storey car park and temporary surface car park on the main site there will no longer be the requirement for this parking to be retained.
> 
> The proposals will create a vibrant street of prefabricated pods inhabiting the space under the Mancunian Way. The pods will adopt the same form and materiality as those used in the marketing suite. Creative lighting will be used to animate and refresh this currently underused and unwelcoming space. It is considered that these proposals will create a truly unique area within the city centre to complement and solidify the vision of Circle Square for the area.
> 
> These pods will provide space for independent retailers to provide a mixed offering that includes street food, beverage and retail that will aim to continue and utilise the ideas established within the design of the marketing suite. Links are also being explored with MMU School of Art about providing space where students can sell and exhibit their artwork.
> 
> The marketing suite has been designed specifically to integrate with and provide a gateway to this future phase when it comes forward. The future phase will be submitted as a seperate planning application when the concept and design is fully developed.





The plan (Mancunian Way podiums are the black & yellow blocks, so the market stalls are entwined within and around them).

Marketing suite is to the left.














Marketing suite


----------



## jrb

Gone!

Clearing up. 

Plenty of activity onsite.

Live webcam. (for those of you who enjoy demolition)










Click on the jwplayer live screen to expand.

http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/mecd-project/mecd-site-webcam/


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing | *St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A














Work is continuing on the Metrolink's Second City Crossing, enabling more trams to run across the city centre and increasing frequencies on lines across the metropolitan area.

As part of the works, St Peter's Square tram stop is expanding - from 2 platforms to 4 platforms. It will form one of the network's main interchanges betweeen trams going to Victoria (via Exchange Square) and Piccadilly. 

However this means the network has to be severed in half while the work at St Peter's Square takes shape.

Network map showing no trams running all summer between St Peter's Square and Market St/Piccadilly Gardens














However, the "E" line is also having track renewals, meaning the entire branch is closed off over Summer.















Photos by Freel07 showing tram works along Cross St in the City Zone:













Down John Dalton St:

























The new interchange station at St Peter's Square will have four platforms and mature trees growing out of the platforms:














Photos by Freel showing the trees being craned into place:









































Attracted quite a bit of public interest as you would expect!















The new shelters at St Peter's Square:













Metrolink is already the UK's largest light rail system, and as well as the Second City Crossing there will also be a further expansion to Trafford Park in the next few years, as well as planned expansions to other Greater Manchester suburbs - including Rose Hill, Glossop, Stockport and Wigan.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































New render


----------



## jrb

360 aerial drone footage of Manchester city centre. :drool:

Even though I know they are there, I'm quite shocked at the amount of ghost car parks at Piccadilly Basin, and next to it in the NQ. Thankfully property developers are now building on those ghost car parks.

That aside. 

You can see the development potential for Mayfield and the land to the left of Piccadilly Train Station, which will include the proposed Civil Service relocation, the redevelopment of Piccadilly Train Station, the HS3 and HS2 Train Station, London Road Fire Station, etc. Hopefully? 










Click on the link, circle around, zoom in and out, etc.

https://roundme.com/tour/58929/view/147372/

Great shot of the Etihad.










https://www.facebook.com/HaloVuePilot/videos/vb.168760890001122/511647532379121/?type=2&theater

*All drone footage and pictures from *http://www.halovue.co.uk/


----------



## VDB

*B.eat Street Mcr* | Great Northern
Food Market & Art Gallery | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392726



Address: Deansgate Mews, Great Northern, City Zone Manchester M2


Operator: Beat St Mcr


Attractions: Food stalls, pop up restaurants and an art gallery


Open until: 2am weekdays, 3am weekends


Manchester borough (Council): City Zone, (Manchester)

*Current status:* Open

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield



















*B.eat Street Manchester* has now opened as a permanent fixture on Deansgate Mews. It features multiple food stalls and bars, as well as pop up restaurants, a roof terrace and an art gallery.

MEN: B.eat Street Manchester launches new street food and booze project

Manchester Confidential: REVEALED | Beat Street Takes Shape In Great Northern

What's On Manchester: At the new Beat St food and drink project in Great Northern


----------



## VDB

*Manchester's Population |* Mid-2015

ONS: https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...etins/annualmidyearpopulationestimates/latest

Population estimate at 30th June 2015.



*Population of Manchester City*
_(Central Manchester and surrounding inner city only)_
*2015:* 530,292
*2011:* 503,000
*Growth:* +27,292 (5%)


*Population of Greater Manchester*
_(The ten boroughs, Manchester's actual size)_
*2015:* 2,756,162
*2011:* 2,682,500
*Growth:* +73,662 (+2.7%)


*Population of Manchester City Region*
_(City, suburbs and commuter belt)_
*2015:* 3,468,892
*2014:* 3,363,555
*Growth:* +105,337 (+3%)


*Population of Northern Metropolitan Area*
_(Counties surrounding Manchester)_
*2015:* 11,321,560


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at groundworks stage, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Photo update by Alex Roberts


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Update today by TamaSuperstar


----------



## VDB

*City Suites* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071



Address: 52 Chapel St, Greengate, Salford M3


Architects: Flanagan Lawrence


Floors: 17


No. of apartments: 260


Developer: Select Property Group


*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























Update by myself, today


----------



## jrb

City Suites.

Topped out.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central
































Update by TamaSuperstar


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing | *St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A















Second City Crossing hitting the final stages of construction now

Wonderful update by Johnny de Rivative.

St Peter's Square _(Number Two St Peter's Square under construction in the background)_









































Tramlines sweeping through *Albert Square:*














And down *Cross St:*


----------



## jrb

Less than a mile south of Manchester City Centre, opposite the university, sits the empty shell of the former Welsh Baptist Chapel. Czero is converting the Grade II* listed building into 87 studio apartments for a specialist fund.







































http://czero.com/welsh-baptist-chapel/


----------



## jrb

Take your pick.

MECD.(demolition)
Cambridge Street.(tower)
Circle Square.(Student blocks) 3 blue cranes.

Taken on Upper Brook Street.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the Upper Brook Street Car Park.


----------



## stephen albert

very well!


----------



## jrb

Some quick one's from Today.


----------



## VDB

*Union St* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288



Address: Plots 1, 2 & 3, Union St, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 8, 9 & 10


Number of apartments: 302


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington































Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

^^

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























The Manchester and the North's tallest building is now officially *Under construction.* A piling drill has arrived on site this morning.

Update by Civstu


----------



## jrb

Don't worry Mr Beetham, you won't be alone for much longer.

And you will always have a place in our hearts as Manchester's once tallest tower.


----------



## Justme

So is the 64 story building amongst the two that have now started?


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> So is the 64 story building amongst the two that have now started?


Yep the tallest (64 floors, 200.5m) and third tallest (48 floors, 141m) have now started construction


----------



## jrb

Link to the full slide show is here.










http://pt.slideshare.net/mobile/Pla...es-as-regenerators-ian-mcmanus-manchester-met


----------



## jrb

Justme said:


> So is the 64 story building amongst the two that have now started?


Yes, from what we know.


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## VDB

Depends if you count Russia and Turkey or not - if you do, it'll be the 41st tallest building. If not, it'll be 27th.

It'll be the UK's 5th tallest building


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay































Construction has now started on *Clipper's Quay.* A piling rig has appeared on site. Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer:


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

VDB said:


> Depends if you count Russia and Turkey or not - if you do, it'll be the 41st tallest building. If not, it'll be 27th.
> 
> It'll be the UK's 5th tallest building


EU Turkey yes- they spend £1bn blackmailing them just a few months ago.
EU Russia erm no

Nato- Turkey yes
Nato- Russia erm no

Geography Turkey erm no
Geography Russia yes, West of the Urals

Commonsense Turkey erm no
Commonsense Russia erm no

27th for me!


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






















X1 The Gateway is due to be *approved* by Salford City Council next week

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/knight-knox-and-x1-await-trafford-road-approval/


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Fantastic looking design!


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















More new internal renders have been released for No1 Spinningfields.


*Rooftop Terrace*













*Rooftop Bar/Restaurant*













*Lobby*













*Ground Floor Arcade Bar*













*Business Lounge*


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> Yep the tallest (64 floors, 200.5m) and third tallest (48 floors, 141m) have now started construction


Very cool. I walk past that each day to and from work (I live near the Wharf), so I'll be keeping a good eye on this. I am wondering when some more detailed rendering will be released, as I keep seeing the same ones which don't really show off the details too much. In fact, they always look a little generic, which is odd considering this will be such a significant building in the city and North.

Very excited about this development.


----------



## VDB

*Hotel Indigo* | Victoria
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134274689#post134274689



Address: Todd St/Corporation St Corner, Victoria, City Zone M4


Height: 46m


Floors: 14


Number of hotel rooms: 187


Developer: Hotel Indigo 

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Looks like groundworks have started on site at Hotel Indigo. The redbrick building (City Buildings) will be retained and redeveloped with a Marco Pierre White restaurant on the ground floor, whilst at the back (where the diggers are in *Tony H1*'s photo below) will be developed into a 14-storey rotund tower.


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> Very cool. I walk past that each day to and from work (I live near the Wharf), so I'll be keeping a good eye on this. I am wondering when some more detailed rendering will be released, as I keep seeing the same ones which don't really show off the details too much. In fact, they always look a little generic, which is odd considering this will be such a significant building in the city and North.
> 
> Very excited about this development.


There's plenty of renders available Justme! If it's detail you're looking for look no further than the planning app for blueprints, cladding detail, individual floor plans etc.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> EU Turkey yes- they spend £1bn blackmailing them just a few months ago.
> EU Russia erm no
> 
> Nato- Turkey yes
> Nato- Russia erm no
> 
> Geography Turkey erm no
> Geography Russia yes, West of the Urals
> 
> Commonsense Turkey erm no
> Commonsense Russia erm no
> 
> 27th for me!


Russia as a whole might not be fully Europe but Moscow certainly is, which is where all the towers are.


----------



## VDB

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 2 New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHMM


Floors: 11


Height: 51m


Completion: December 2018


Office Space: 262,672sqft


Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft


Developer: English Cities Fund

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Number Two New Bailey Square will be complete in *December 2018.* It's currently waiting for planning approval from *Salford City Council* before it can start construction.

New website has been launched: http://www.new-bailey.com/two-new-bailey-square.php



> After the success of One New Bailey attracting the leading international law company Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer as a long-term base for its Global Centre, ECf are proud to announce Two New Bailey Square - a 188,500 sq ft state-of-the-art of office development occupying a prominent position in both the overall New Bailey scheme and the city as a whole. Two New Bailey Square's design perfectly balances the characteristics of high quality sustainable office building with an honesty and integrity that will a provide truly unique development.
> 
> 
> - Grade A BREEAM "Excellent" (2014) Specification
> 
> - Large open floor plates up to 18,379 sq ft
> 
> - Floor designed to subdivide up to two
> - VRF heating and cooling designed to density of 1:8 sq m
> - Floor to ceiling height:
> - 3.6m (with exposed services)
> - 2.85m (with ceiling)
> - 150mm full access raised floors
> - Private outdoor terraces for each floor
> - Generous reception with integral café
> - Scope for multiple entrances
> - Basement with 50 car parking spaces available
> - Generous street level cycle facilities and shower with 102 bicycle spaces


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City
































Update by marni1971:


----------



## jrb

Picture by.......



AC1 said:


> Piling is going ahead right now! The machine is doing its thing and the site is very busy!


Had to post these again. :drool:


----------



## jrb

St Micheal's.

Residential tower, Hotel, Restaurants, Shops, etc. http://bcegi.co.uk/projects/st-michaels

Note the Spanish steps.



AJD1984 said:


> ^^
> 
> Slide 1 - bringing the Chinese pagoda element into building design? Rooftop plaza? Interesting. Need to see more before I can judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slide 4 - that's some view so must be some height to the building.





nq said:


> Website (nothing much yet):
> 
> http://st-michaels.com/
> 
> Twitter a/c? (locked, no tweets): @stmichaelsmcr


----------



## VDB

*Crusader Mill* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134370538#post134370538



Address: The Crusader Mill, Chapeltown St Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Originally built: 1830


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 201


Start date: May 2017


Completion: December 2018


Developer: Capital and Centric

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly





























Plans have been submitted to convert one of Manchester's largest remaining derelict mills into 201 apartments, as well as shops and creative businesses.



> *Plans in for Capital & Centric’s £50m mill conversion*
> 
> 27 Jul 2016, 11:14
> 
> The developer has submitted a planning application to transform a grade two-listed mill complex near Piccadilly station in Manchester into a £50m residential scheme, providing 201 one, two and three bed apartments.
> 
> The developer bought the 200,000 sq ft mills in an off-market deal with private landowner Shafiq Tufail at the end of last year.
> 
> Designed by Shedkm, the refurbished mills would include 200 apartments, with 126 apartments in the existing mill and a further 75 apartments in an adjacent new 10-storey building.
> 
> The cluster of warehouses is on Fair Street, Chapeltown Street, Congou Street and Baird Street. Some of the mills are linked, forming a central courtyard, which would be landscaped as part of the redevelopment.
> 
> The mills are partially occupied by a variety of businesses, including Rogue Studios which provides space for around 100 artists, alongside clothing manufacturers. However, large sections of the mills are vacant and falling into disrepair. An initial £4m would need to be spent in order to make the buildings safe.
> 
> The biggest mill is Crusader Works, built in around 1830 by Joseph Chessborough Dyer, co-founder of the Manchester Guardian Newspaper and the Bank of Manchester. The mills were initially used to produce machinery for the textile industry.
> 
> The area around the mills has been earmarked for the proposed high-speed rail terminal, which would extend the existing Piccadilly Station buildings and act as an anchor for the wider regeneration of the area.
> 
> Capital & Centric has built up extensive landholdings around the Piccadilly area of the city. Last month it emerged that the developer had bought the Place Aparthotel near to Piccadilly station, and is also in a partnership with Henry Boot Developments to deliver the £200m Kampus on Aytoun Street.
> 
> Adam Higgins, co-founder of Capital & Centric, said: “Crusader Works is one of Manchester’s forgotten treasures and has been neglected for too long. Our unique design led scheme will see the sensitive restoration of the mill using creative conservation designs to provide efficient and attractive living spaces and ensure the long term sustainability of the listed buildings. The apartments in the mill will allow its residents to experience many of the mill’s original features including the timber soffits and original brickwork and ironwork. The neighbouring new building is simple in its design so as not to detract from the impressive character of the mill.”
> 
> “Communities are vital to creating a positive and thriving home environment and we recognise the importance of providing a central place where people can come together, which is why we have invested a lot of time and energy in the design of the central courtyard area that is enveloped by the buildings. This will become a place that will allow residents to congregate and host events.”
> 
> Work is due to start on site next May with the first phase of the apartments to be ready for occupation towards the end of 2018.


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






























Detailing starting to appear on the side of 2 St Peter's Square


----------



## VDB

The new enlarged tram station in *St Peter's Square* is nearing completion, and will open in approximately one month

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/one-month-to-go-for-st-peters-square-tram-works/






















22 mature trees have been craned into place to make up the landscaping element of the station:


----------



## VDB

*River St Tower* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134381788#post134381788



Address: 1 River St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 42


Number of apartments: 430


Height: Tallest 125m


Developer: Forshaw

*Current status:* On Hold

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























New renders have been released of *River St Tower* by the architects: Simpson-Haugh.

This building has been on hold for months due to problems with the developer, hopefully these new renders signal that it'll finally go ahead


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

New render released of the Owen St giants.

That juxtaposition with the relatively low-rise, red brick buildings of Castlefield is just amazing


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay































Work progressing well at Clipper's Quay

Photo update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*St Michael's* | Peterloo
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134391006#post134391006



Address: Bootle St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Make


Floors: 31/21


Office Space: 135,000sqft


Hotel bedrooms: 200


Number of apartments: 150


Developer: Consortium with Gary Neville, Ryan Giggs, Brendan Flood, Manchester City Council

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square







































Information and renders have been released for Gary Neville and Ryan Giggs' regeneration of an entire city block in central Manchester, just next to Albert Square.

Place North West: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/pictures-neville-unveils-st-michaels-towers/

Manchester Evening News: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...gary-neville-st-michaels-development-11672817


----------



## VDB

^^

Two new renders released of the above


----------



## VDB

Manchester City Council had a planning meeting today, the following projects were *approved:*


*Toast Rack redevelopment* | Fallowfield
Apartments | South Manchester


 Developer: Generation 


 Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite and Sixtwo 


 Number of apartments: 210 


 Leisure and retail space: 27,000 sq ft 














*Bendix Street* | New Cross
Apartments | City Zone


 Developer: Balfour Beatty


 Architect: Hodder + P


 Number of apartments: 274















*Bentinck St* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme


 Developer: DeTrafford


 Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


 Number of apartments: 60















*Salford City Council* also met today. The following project was *approved:*


*X1 The Gateway* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford


 Developer: X1


 Architect: Coda Studios


 Number of apartments: 191


 Floors: 21


----------



## hugh

VDB said:


> *Owen St* | Great Jackson
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> New render released of the Owen St giants.


The slight curve there is a little similar to London's Millbank Tower.


----------



## VDB

*Blossom St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134316382#post134316382



Address: Blossom Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 8


Number of homes: 199 (185 apartments, 14 townhouses)


Completion: December 2018


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* New Islington




















Construction will start on Blossom St in the Autumn.

Place North West: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/manchester-life-prepares-to-start-next-site/

Manchester Life: http://www.mcrlife.co.uk/news


----------



## VDB

hugh said:


> The slight curve there is a little similar to London's Millbank Tower.


You're right! Hadn't noticed that before. 

Millbank is one of my favourite London skyscrapers, and New Labour HQ during the 1997 election :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059



Address: 101 Cathedral Approach, Greengate, Salford M3


Completion: July 2016


Floors: 10


Office Space: 196,000sqft


Developer: Ask Real Estate

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria




























Sunset update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Union St* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288



Address: Plots 1, 2 & 3, Union St, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 8, 9 & 10


Number of apartments: 302


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington































Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Piling has now finished at Exchange Court. Core due to start within weeks.

Update by Slow Burn, today.


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134089870#post134089870



Address: 1 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































Work continues on The Roof Gardens.

Update by Slow Burn, today


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Work rumbles on at this enormous site

Update by Toetallix


----------



## VDB

*Murray's Mills* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134436052#post134436052



Address: Murray St/Redhill St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 5 storey newbuild


Number of apartments: 124 (14x3 bed, 84x2bed, 24x1 bed)


Completion: Autumn 2017


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington











Conversion of enormous former mill complex in Ancoats to 124 apartments, including a newbuild 5-storey element which will contain 16 apartments..









































Photo update by Slow Burn, today


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City































Tower 1 rising. Tower 2 should start soon

Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Nearing full height, cladding beginning to be installed

Update by Slow Burn today.


----------



## VDB

*Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
University Building | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013



Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester M13


Architect: Mecannoo


Floors: 8


Floorspace: 837,000sqft


Cost: £300m


Completion: 2020


Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road




































[/CENTER]




Groundworks still ongoing. 

Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

Here it is folks.

Please forgive the fact that this is a total mouth/eyeful. It's been a very exciting three months!










*Manchester -August 2016 Development Update*
*Post-referendum edition*​


*Completed Projects*
_Projects which have completed since May 2016_

- Freemasons Hall Bridge Street Redevelopment, £2m
- 8-10 Southern St | 2 four storey townhouses | Off Deansgate
- 25 Cross Street | Conversion to 27 apartments 
- 56 Dale St Piccadilly | Refurbishment into 26 new apartments, £2m
- Cornerhouse Conversion | Metropolitan University School of Theatre-
- Redevelopment of UoM Precinct and Public Realm
- Bloom St Apart Hotel Salford | 5 floors
- Salford University Gateway, New Adelphi | 7 floors | £55m
- The Point | New Islington Phase 2 | 30 Apartments | 4 floors, £20m
- New Bailey Office Block | 125,000sqft | 7 fl, £10m
- X1 Salford Quays Phase 3 | 60 apartments | 6 floors, £3m
- X1 Salford Quays Phase 2 | 2x6 floors | 120 apartments, £2m
- X1 The Exchange | 10fl, 140 apartments, £10m 




*Currently Under Construction*

- "House" | Urban Splash, New Islington, 44 family homes 2&3fls, £10m
- South Manchester | MAG World Logistics Hub, Enterprise Zone
- Palace Hotel Refurbishment | Oxford St
- Cambridge St | 15 floors apartment block
- Bracken House, Charles Street Conversion | 113 apartments
- Embankment 101 Office Block | 11 floors | 180,000sqft, £56m
- XYZ Building, Spinningfields | Offices | 9 floors | 160,000sqft, £20m
- Cambridge St | 22 floors apartment block | 282 apts (altogether)
- Salford | Greengate | 21 floors | Apartments
- Residenza, George Leigh St Ancoats | 14 townhouses w/ gardens
- Salford Quays | Salford Dock Office | Conversion to 67 apartments, £2m
- Greengate | 31 floors | Apartments 497 apts (altogether), £50m (altogether)
- Wilburn St | Block A | 21 floors, apartments | 491 apts (altogether), £21m (altogether)
- Wilburn St | Block B | 10 floors, apartments
- Cambridge St | 28 floors apartment block, £21m (altogether)
- Oxford Street Cross-Town Bus Priority & New Cycle Lanes
- “Tomorrow”, Premier Inn MediaCityUK | 60,000sqft offices | 11 floors, £20m
- South Manchester | Drama Hub at Sharp Project
- “One Cross St”, Blackfriars St, Conversion to 4 apartments + roof garden
- Trafford | White City Redevelopment
- Brunswick Redevelopment | £113m
- City Zone | Hanover House Refurbishment | Offices | 91,000sqft
- City Zone | Overseas House | Deansgate/Quay St | 6 storey office extension | 52,000sqft
- City Zone | 40 Chorlton St | Village | 40 new serviced apartments
- City Zone | 121 Princess St | Conversion to 127 apartments, Beech Holdings
- Salford Quays | X1 MediaCity Phase 1 | 26 floors | 275 apartments, £50m
- City Zone | 105 Portland St | Conversion to 37 apartments, Beech Holdings
- Hulme | 1 Ellesmere Street Hulme | 3fl, The Roof Gardens | 73 apts, £9.5m
- Manchester Smart Motorway M60 J8 to J20
- Salford | Timekeeper’s Square | 36 townhouses, £15m
- City Zone | Deansgate Station Refurbishment, £10m
- TRANSPORT | Bolton Transport Interchange Redevelopment
- Salford | Wilburn St | Block C | 7 floors, apartments
- Morning Star Hostel | Ancoats, conversion into 20 apartments | 4 storey new build
- Salford | Wilburn St | Block D | 13 floors, apartments
- Salford | New Bailey, Stanley St Block 1 | Apartment Block | 11 floors, 90 apartments, £16m
- City Zone | X1 Eastbank (Phase 1) | 310 apartments | New Islington, £10m
- Hulme | Hydes Brewery Hulme | Conversion to 73 luxury apartments, £2m
- South Manchester | Christie Hospital: Proton Beam Facility 
- Holiday Inn Express, Trafford Park | Barton Dock Road, 6 floors, 220 bedrooms
- St Peter's Square Redevelopment + New St Peter’s Square station, £10m
- Trafford Golf Centre | Extension + new dinosaur themed adventure golf course
- Gateway House Redevelopment | Hotel, 182 rooms
- Bridgewater Point | Everard St | 207 apartments | 5+8 floors, £25m
- Salford | Lower Broughton | 3500 homes, £500m
- The Bund” | New Alchemist Restaurant/Bar unit at MediaCityUK
- Tamworth Neighbourhood Regeneration Phase 1 | Trafford, 26 apartments
- Urban Splash, Stubb's Mill Refurbishment | 22,500sqft office space
- One Spinningfields Offices | 20 stories | 300,000sqft, £73m
- City Zone | EasyHotel, Bradley House | Dale St/Newton St, 114 bedrooms
- South Manchester | Airport City Enterprise Zone, £800m
- Salford | Stanley St New Bailey Block 2 | 16 stories, 135 apartments
- City Zone | 2 Harter St, Conversion to 22 apartments | Off Princess St
- Welsh Baptist Church, Upper Brook St | Redev of derelict church to 73 apartments
- The Regent /1 Water Street | 28fl | 301 apartments, £30m
- Murray’s Mills | 124 apartments | new 5 storey block, Manchester Life
- Salford Quays | Clippers Quay Phase 1 | 2x8 floors | 208 apartments
- Barnes Hospital | Cheadle | Restoration & New Apartments
- Salford | Bridgewater Gate | Woden St, Ordsall | 53 apartments, 8 floors, £25m 
- Hulme | MBS Redevelopment | New 20fl Crowne Plaza Hotel | West Booth St, 116
- City Zone | Refurbishment of Royal Exchange | 7,038sqft offices
- Salford | City Suites/16 Chapel St | 17 storey apartment block | 263 apartments, £3m
- Corn Exchange | Boutique Hotel | 114 rooms
- Hilton Garden Inn | Emirates Stadium, Trafford | 150 beds
- Bank House Refurb and Reclad | Portland Street, “Neo”, 52,000sqft
- Pomona Wharf | 11 + 10 floors, 164 apartments
- City Zone | Westminster House Portland St | External refurbishment
- One Manchester | Leaf Street, Hulme | 100 new apartments
- City Zone | New Islington Free School | New Islington
- Exchange Court | 44 floors, 130m | 350 apartments, Renaker
- X1 MediaCity Phase 2 apartments | 275 apartments, £50m
- Middlewood Locks Phase 1 | 571 apartments, plots F, I and J
- Manchester Science Park, Hulme | Redevelopment Masterplan, £60m
- TRANSPORT | Ordsall Chord | Piccadilly-Victoria Direct
- City Zone | Owen St Tower 4 | Renaker, 43 floors
- City Zone | Gazprom Energy | 7 floors | 187,000sqft | No. 8 1st St
- Salford Quays | Clipper’s Quay Phase 2 + above | 614 apartments, Amstone, LRW
- City Zone | Motel One Cross Street | Commercial Buildings | 8 floors, 17m
- M-One Central, 47 Houldsworth | Great Ancoats St, 13 floors, 119 apartments
- Circle Square | Phase 1 – Student Accom, 12, 14 & 18 floors
- Owen St Tower 1 | Renaker, 62 floors, 202m, (1,300 apartments in all 4 towers)
- Redevelopment of Pendleton | Tower Blocks, new homes, etc
- New Union St New Islington | 302 apartments | 8, 9 & 10 stories, Manchester Life
- X1 Eastbank “The Plaza” (Phase 2) | Great Ancoats St | 201 apartments
- Salford | Adelphi Wharf | Fortis Developments | 206 apartments (Phase 1) (£76m, all phases)
- SEMMMS Manchester Airport Link Road
- Number 2 St Peter's Square | 12 floors | 161,000sqft Offices, £80m
- TRANSPORT | Electrification between Manchester and Preston




*Green Projects | Site clearance ongoing, Construction starting soon*
_Projects listed in red have been moved DOWN from construction in the past three months_

- New Roof, Barton Square Trafford Centre
- Angelgate/Tymarco Buildings | 2x19 floors | 434 Apartments, £77m
- Angel Gardens | 33 storey resi tower | 458 apartments
- Jersey St Ancoats | 7+8 stories, 158 apartments, Manchester Life 
- East Manchester | Elisabeth Mill | Reddish | 150 apartments | DeTrafford
- Riverside House, Blackfriars Salford | 45 apartments, 7 floors
- Manchester Engineering Campus Development | £300m
- Axis Tower Apartments | 28 floors | 173 apts
- Hotel Indigo | 14 floors, Victoria, 187 bedrooms, new restaurant at ground floor 
- Former Stock Exchange | 4 Norfolk St | Conversion to 35-bedroom hotel
- Salford Quays | Bupa Headquarters | Harbour City, Salford | 145,000sqft | 6 floors
- Downtown | Salford | 4,7,10 & 15 floors, 372 apartments 
- Sky Gardens | deTrafford | 162 luxury apartments | 12 floors 
- Springfield, Salford | Urban Splash | 71 homes, 100 apartments
- City Zone | Polygon St, Opposite the Apollo | 6 floors, 39 apartments 
- Trinity | Blackfriars St | 17 + 13 floors, 380 apartments
- Tariff St, Ian Simpson Architects | Piccadilly Basin | 91 apartments, 11 floors
- 10-12 Whitworth St | 35 floors | 5 Plus Architects, 327 apartments | 117m
- Hulme | One Manchester | Royce Road, Hulme | 66 two-bedroom apartments
- South Manchester | Plots H3 & H6 Airport City | Offices & Hotel 
- 125 Deansgate | 12 floors, 113,500sqft office space
- South Manchester | Three-Star Hilton Garden Inn | Airport City | 8 floors 
- City Zone | 16-18 King St | 5 apartments




*Blue Projects | Planning Application Approved*
_Projects listed in red have been moved DOWN from site clearance in the past three months due to inactivity_

- 76-88 Gt Ancoats/Port St | 14 floors | 135 apartments | 6,000sqft offices
- Chapel Wharf | 995 apartments | 23/18/17/15 floors
- Oxygen Tower | 8, 14 +31 floors | 343 apartments
- Ancoats Dispensary Building Regeneration
- Salford | Albert Vaults site, Salford | 8 floors | 24 apartments
- North Parade, St Mary's Parsonage | Conversion to 71 apartments
- Salford | The Residence | Greengate, Salford | 34 & 14 floors | 310 apartments, £50m
- City Zone | “Block 7”, Green Quarter | 15 floors | 146 apartments | Fortis
- Owen St Tower 3 | Renaker, 48 floors 
- Owen St Tower 2 | Renaker, 52 floors
- Salford | Gore St, Salford Central | 3 blocks, 11-21 floors | 375 apartments (11 townhouses)
- Salford | 52-60 Chapel St, Salford | Conversion to 10 apartments
- Salford | Pulpit Bank Place | 2 new townhouses, Project 3 Architecture
- Hulme | Coupland St/Burlington St Hulme | 4-9 floors | 277 apartments | Hodder+P
- South Manchester | Manchester University Owen’s Park Campus | 3000+ rooms student accom
- Salford | Gresham Mill South Hall St Ordsall | 142 apartments, 7 floors
- Salford Quays The Lightbox (Plot C1) | 20 floors, 238 apartments, AHR Architects
- Salford Quays | Custom House Furness Quay | Conversion to 60 apartments, Salford Quays
- City Zone | 3 Angel Square | 12 floors | 250,000sqft
- City Zone | 24-30 Brown Street | Redevelopment & reclad – 48,000sqft, Boultbee Brooks Real Estate, £6.5m, 5 floors 
- Hulme | 27-29 Ellesmere St Hulme | 232 apartments, 9,12 & 8 floors, Glenbrook
- City Zone | 55 Portland St, Office Refurb & new build 11 storey Park Plaza hotel
- Circle Square Blocks 2,3+4 | Offices, 18 & 14 stories, 390,000sqft 
- Circle Square Tower | Residential, 36 stories, 411 apartments 
- Circle Square MSCP | 1028 spaces, 10 floors
- 2 Angel Square Offices | 10 Floors | 200,000sqft
- Manchester Engineering Campus Hall | Ext. to Oddfellows Hall, Manchester Uni
- Salford | Salford University School of Engineering, Newton Building | £5m
- Warehaus Ancoats | OMI Architects, McCauls, Warehouse Conversion, George Leigh St, Radium St, Silk St | 25 apartments + 7 townhouses around a central courtyard
- Salford | 2 Liverpool St Salford | Former Skills Centre, 91 apartments, 6 floors, KnightKnox
- AC Marriott Hotel | Cable/Swan St New Cross | 9 floors, 172 bedrooms
- 11 York St | 8 storey office building | 86,000sqft
- City Zone | 121 Deansgate, Conversion to 215 room Leonardo hotel & reclad + addition of 2 floors
- Salford Quays | Potato Wharf Phases 3 & 4 | 2x11 floors | 191 apartments
- City Zone | 1st St Sth, 26, 23, 10, 8 floors | 624 apartments, nursery/doctors surgery, Ask/Patrizia, Callison RTKL architects
- Salford | The Crescent | Black Horse Inn pub, 405 apartments, 24,17 & 6 floors, Fred Done
- 58-60 King Street | Conversion to 7 apartments
- City Zone | Islington Wharf Phase 3 | 3, 5 & 10 floors, 101 apartments
- Salford | Affinity Tower 2, Riverside | 16 floors, 188 apartments | New Bailey, Salford
- Salford | Adelphi Wharf Phase 2 | 163 apartments
- Salford | Embankment West | 694 apartments, 32, 25 & 12 floors | Select Property/Ask
- Hulme | City Gardens | deTrafford, 86 apartments, 10 floors – Chester Rd/Bentinck St
- Salford Quays | X1 The Gateway | 21 floors | 191 apartments | Salford Quays, Coda Studios architect, £33m, ground floor retail unit
- 86-88 Market St (above Barclays) | 15 apartments 
- City Zone | Redevelopment of Granada Building | Grande Hotel and rooftop restaurant, 200 rooms
- St John Street Chambers, 2 St John St | Conversion of upper floors to 11 apartments
- City Zone | Hospital Corridor Link Bridge | Grafton, Sheppard R Architects, 130m long
- 64-66 King Street | Conversion to 8 apartments
- City Zone | Bonded Warehouse | Redevelopment into offices, retail and market
- Manchester Life Bengal St | 8/5 floors, 199 apartments, FCB Studios
- City Zone | Graphene Engineering Innovation Centre | £60m
- Simpson St/Ludgate St “Halo”, Angel Meadows | 66 apartments, 6 floors
- City Zone | South Village, St Johns | Allied London | 57 apartments
- Edinburgh Castle Pub, Ancoats “Cotton Square” | 6 floors, 21 apartments + reopened pub 
- Store St | 13 floors, 34 apartments
- Salford | 100 Embankment | 9 floors, 165,000sqft office block, Ask Developments
- City Zone | One Cutting Room Square, Manchester Life | 30 apartments | 9 floors 
- 11 Radium St | 4 & 6 floors, 27 homes (20 apartments, 7 townhouses)
- Whitworth/Princess Corner | 287 apartments, 148 rooms, Urban & Civic
- City Zone | 39 Tib St NQ | 5 floors, 3 apartments 
- 4 Angel Court, Angel Gardens | 9 floors, 64 apartments
- Wigan bus station redevelopment
- Adelphi Wharf Phase 3 | 224 apartments, 9 floors | Fortis
- East Manchester | Tameside Interchange: Metrolink/Rail/Bus | Ashton
- Schuster Annexe | 4-storey annexe to MU’s School of Physics and Astronomy
- Hulme | DeTrafford, “Block E” | Church Street/Arundel | 60 apartments, 11 floors
- City Zone | Bendix St | 10/8 stories, 274 apartments, Balfour Beatty | New Cross
- South Manchester | 25/33 Wilmslow Road, 54 apartments, 4/6 floors
- 76-82 Oldham St | 8 floors, 72 apartments, Northern Quarter
- Salford Quays | MediaCityUK Plot D1 | 20 floors, 239 apartments, AHR Architects
- Salford | Blackburn St/Silk St Salford “Mulberry Place” | Former Hyde Park Pub, 4 floors, 38 apartments
- Trafford | “Element”, Warwick Road | 11 floors, 90 apartments | Old Trafford
- South Manchester | Siemen's Headquarters, Didsbury. | 140,000sqft offices, 90 homes
- Hampton By Hilton New Cross | 7/9 storey hotel, 221 bedrooms | Tim Groom
- City Zone | Deansgate South, 53 apartments, 14 floors | Ombler Iwanowski Architects
- Circle Square Blocks 7+8 | 266 apartments, 2x17 stories
- South Manchester | Nuffield Health New Private Hospital | C. Manchester Hospitals
- Toast Rack Redev. | 210 aptmts, gym, newbuild 11fl block
- Brazennose House | 92,377sqft office space, 7 floors, Lincoln Square
- Salford | Stay Inn Hotel, Trinity/Blackfriars Salford | 11 & 7 storey expansion
- Affinity Tower 1, Riverview | 33 floors, 318 apartments | New Bailey, Salford
- City Zone | Astley & Bryom House | Offices | Quay Street | 14 floors, 270,000sqft
- 67-75 Mosely Street | New roof extension to create 7 floors, 60,000sqft office space, Boultbee Brooks Real Estate, PRP Architects, £16m
- South Manchester | Manchester Airport | Terminal 2 expansion, Terminal 3 Revamp
- Alpha Place Knott Mill | 7 storey apart hotel | 53 rooms 
- Victoria Mill, Droylsden | 131 apartments & town houses | DeTrafford
- City Zone | River Street Tower | 42 floors | 430 apartments





*Orange Projects | Holding Planning Application*

- X1 The Campus | 272 student flats, Frederick Road Salford University, 2x8 floors
- Salford Quays | Discovery Quay, King William St | Salford Quays | 12 & 8 floors | 299 student flats, Day Architectural, Pinnacle Alliance
- 24 Mount St (former Assembly Tower) | Redevelopment to 80,000sqft office space
- City Zone | 40 Swan Street | 9 floors, 109 apartments | New Cross
- Oldfield Road | 22 three-storey townhouses | ECF, Buttress Architects
- Trafford | Kratos Site, Trafford | Holiday Inn Express, 6 floors, 220 rooms
- The Place Aparthotel, Piccadilly | Redevelopment to include 59 new serviced hotel apartments, forming 166 in total. 
- City Zone | Royal Exchange External Redevelopment
- Yo! Home | New Islington, 6 floors, 24 apartments | Folding design, Glenn Howells 
- 28 Oldham St | Conversion to a 66 room hotel (above Dry Bar)
- Hatters Hostel, Hilton St | Redevelopment, new ground floor restaurants 
- Lindencourt House, 34 Charlotte St | Conversion to 12 apartments, China Town
- HoUse New Islington Phase 2 | 21 new houses, ‘Mansion HoUse’84 apts/2 blocks
- St John’s Place “Zone 3” | 17 floors, 88 apartments | Allied London, Simpson-Haugh 
- St John’s Place “Zone 4” | 4 floors, 12 apartments | Allied London, Simpson-Haugh
- East Manchester | Space Project Expansion, West Gorton
- Two New Bailey | Offices, 262,672sqft | 11 floors, 51m, AHMM Architects, ECF
- 36 Devonshire House | 42 apartments + 2 storey extension, Chinatown
- Basil House, Portland St | Conversion to 37 apartments
- South Manchester | Manchester Science Park | 53,000sqft, Airport City Area
- Salford Quays | MediaCity, new 5,651sqft market hall and events venue, Plot C5
- Closure of Brunswick Street to create Brunswick Park
- Granada site | New 8 storey office building, 4,200sqft | Rooftop pool 
- Hulme | H2, Ellesmere Street | 42 apartments, 8 floors
- Citygate Court Mosely St | External Refurbishment of office building
- New Victoria | 150,000sqft 8-fl office block | 20/25 stories resi towers | 520 apartments
- East Manchester | Former Moss Tavern Pub, Droylsden | 33 apartments | 4 floors
- TRANSPORT | Salford Central Platforms 3, 4 and 5 – station redevelopment + ticket barriers
- 2 Union St Northern Quarter | 7-10 floors, 40 apartments, NC Homes
- 86 Talbot Road, Old Trafford | 10 floors, 90 apartments, Tannen Group, LRW Architects
- Union, Albert Square | Bruntwood redevelopment – new 6 storey corner façade and external redevelopment | Bridge Architects
- St John’s Place “Zone 2” | 147 apartments, 7 floors, Allied London, Simpson-Haugh
- Former Salford Police Station, Crescent | Conversion to 117 apartments + 34 townhouses behind, STAMA developments & Property Alliance, £26m
- City Zone | Shelter, 119 Princess St | 11 floors, 64 apartments
- Pendleton House | Broughton Road Pendleton | Redevelopment of coroner’s court and construction of newbuild 6-storey building next door to form 69 apartments | Urban Vision
- The Silkworks | Conversion into 50,000sqft office space, £18m
- Salisbury House, Conversion to 98 apartments | Granby Row
- 2 Waterloo St, off Princess St | Beech Investments, conversion to 15 apartments 
- City Zone | Oxford Road station redevelopment 
- St John's Place | 52 storey resi tower, 168.4m, 287 apartments, Nadler Hotel, Allied London
- Salford Quays | X1 MediaCity Tower 3 | 26 floors, 275 apartments, £50m 
- Salford Quays | X1 MediaCity Tower 4 | 26 floors, 275 apartments, £50m
- Kampus | 478 apartments, 14-16 storey new buildings, extension of current Tower from 12 stories to 15 stories, new public space, 
- Piccadilly Station | Platforms 15 & 16
- Salford | Peel Park Redevelopment | £2.1m | Salford 
- Trafford | TRANSPORT | Metrolink Trafford Centre Line




*
Red Projects | No Planning Applications, Not Likely To Begin Soon*

- 42-50 Thomas St, Northern Quarter | 21 apartments, 5Plus, RED Partership
- MediaCityUK Plot D4 | Chapman Taylor, 1052 MSCP spaces, 8-storey, 32,830sqft office block
- 35 Houldsworth St | conversion of warehouse to 22 apartments 
- Middlewood Locks | 1,394 apartments (discounting first phase) | 750,000sqft commercial, FriarBriar International, Scarborough
- Mindel & Bloom, 11 Bloom St Village | Conversion to 78 apartments & roof garden | Beech Holdings
- CityView Salford | Regent Road | 27, 18 & 16 floors, 650 apartments
- Salford | Outwood Wharf | 18, 8 and 6 floors | 246 apartments
- “Flatiron” Tower, Manchester Metropolitan University | 30 floors, FCB Architects | Sidney St/Oxford Road (demolition of old MMU Union building)
- MediaCityUK Plot C6 | 27, 15 & 9 floors, 88m, 345 apartments | Chapman Taylor Architects
- MediaCityUK Plot C4 | 25+13 floors, 85m, 286 apartments, Jeffrey Bell
- MediaCityUK Plot B5 | 18 floors, 94m | 296,591sqft office space + 8,493sqft retail
- MediaCityUK Plot D5 | 21+17 floors, 286 apartments, 35,249sqft live/work and 12,557sqft commercial space | Jeffrey Bell architects
- Cornbrook Hub, 800 apartments (count as Trafford)
- Lincoln Square redevelopment | New landscaping + street furniture 
- Salford Qs | 111 Taylorson St | 23/15 floors, Hotel 204 rooms, 132 aptmts, 150,000sqft office
- Middlewood Locks Plot N | Former ITV Land, 250 apartments 
- Salford Quays | Pier 7 | TH Real Estate | 10 new buildings, 700 apartments, 8-18 floors
- Trafford | Trafford Waters | 3,000 apartments | 80,000sqft office space | Primary School
- MediaCityUK Plot D3 | 31 floors, 104m, 182 apartments | Hodder+P Architects, 433-space MSCP
- MediaCityUK Plot C3 | 5 storey, 25m , 97,962sqft office block | Chapman Taylor + Gillespies
- Museum of Science and Industry Expansion | £800m | New Exhibition Space 
- Halle Place | New Arndale food quarter, £11m, 25,000sqft redevelopment + new restaurants
- Deansgate Central Sky Park | 750,000sqft mixed use, Carillion & Ask Real Estate
- Central Village | St Johns, 250,000sqft enterprise cluster, 50 apartments, Allied London
- Manchester Town Hall redevelopment | museum & modernisation, £250m
- Landmark | 13 floors, St Peter’s Square | 178,000sqft
- Gt Ancoats St/Blossom St | 2 blocks: 8/9fl, 146 apartments, Mulbury Homes
- “The Skirt”, Spinningfields | Former Oast House, Levitt Bernstein
- X1 The Landmark | 186 apartments, “adjacent to Spinningfields”
- Meadows Bridge Salford Crescent | £820,000 
- Halle St Peter’s Church 1,450sqft extension, Anjercoats
- Castlefield Plot G | 24 apartments, 4 floors, Waterside Developments, GA Studio Ltd
- Hardman Square Boulevard, (former Lawn Club), Spinningfields
- Crusader Mill, Piccadilly | Conversion of mills + new 10 storey block | 200 apartments
- Stockport Interchange Redevelopment 
- UX Manchester | 1,000+ apartments, 200,000sqft office space, former Boddingtons
- Refurbishment of Newbank & Riverbank Towers, Salford
- Mayfield Masterplan | Piccadilly | 800,000sqft offices, 1,300 homes, 350 beds
- Trentham St/Ellesmere St, Britannia | 440 apartments, 6-16 floors | DeTrafford, Ollier Smurthwaite architects 
- The Sir Henry Royce Insitute | £250m
- Salford New Bailey, Zones A & C | 843 new apartments, mixed use masterplan, new parks and public spaces, 100m tower | English Cities Fund and AHR Architects
- Trinity Islands | 3 tower blocks, 25-50 floors | 3000 apartments 
- Plot V NOMA | Apartments, 14, 12 & 10 floors | Manchester Place
- St Michael’s | 31/21 floors, 135,000sqft office space, 150 apartments, 200 hotel bedrooms, new public space, restaurants, bars, shops | Giggs, Neville, Flood consortium, MAKE architects
- The Factory Theatre | Former Granada Site
- Lowry Outlet Mall redevelopment and expansion. New restaurants + new hotel
- St John’s Living | 2x40 storey towers, Denton Corker Marshall, 900 apartments
- Stockport Interchange Redevelopment | New ticket hall, glass walkway
- Land at Trinity Way/Greengate, Salford | 1190 apartments in 9 blocks
- Central Retail Park Redevelopment | Apartments, new retail, landscaping
- 3 St Peter’s Square, 12 floors - Hotel
- MMU: Redevelopment of Mable Tylecote Building, All Saints 
- Great Northern Redev. | £300m, 97,000sqft office building + new skyscraper
- Manchester Firehouse | Allied London Redevelopment
- Etihad Stadium Expansion Phase 2 | 61,000 seats
- Manchester Phoenix Arena | 3,000 seat-stadium/Ice Rink | City Centre
- Manchester Museum Expansion | £12.4m new “The Courtyard” extension, May 2018 start
- £65m redevelopment of Manchester Arndale, Intu
- Oxford Rd Station Surrounds | 66 apartments, Hotel, 300,000sqft office
- Jackson's Row Masterplan
- Piccadilly Station Redev. | £1.6bn, New retail, Underground NPR, HSR, HS3, coach station






_____________________________

*Crane Count*​

In the last update, I had hoped we would hit 30 by now. In fact we did actually hit 27. However, as is always the problem with Crane Counts, projects start nearing completion in quick succession so now we're back down at 22. However, we do have a lot of projects (big projects!) now just starting to gear up, so hopefully by November we'll hit 30?


*Salford*
- Wilburn Basin (1 crane)
- 101 Embankment (1 crane)
- New Bailey, Stanley St (1 crane)
- Adelphi Wharf (2 cranes)


*Salford Quays*
- X1 MediaCity (1 crane)



*East*
- Union St New Islington (2 cranes)


*Victoria/North Central*
- Motel One (1 crane) 


*Peterloo/South Central*
- 1 Water St (1 crane)
- 2 St Peter’s Square (2 cranes)
- 1 Spinningfields (3 cranes)
- 8 First St (2 cranes)
- Cambridge Street (1 crane)



*Universities*
Crowne Plaza (1 crane)
Circle Square Phase 1 (3 cranes)



*Total: 22 cranes* (August 1st, 2016)
















_____________________________

*Stats*​
As you know I do these every 3 months.

Here are the links to a few other Development Updates I've done over the past three years or so:

May 2016: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132476806&postcount=7403

February 2016: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130404295&postcount=7049

November 2015: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128259671&postcount=6503

August 2015: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126006955&highlight=development+update#post126006955

May 2015: Click

February 2015: Click

November 2014: Click

August 2014: Click

May 2014: Click

February 2014: Click

November 2013: Click

August 2013: Click

June 2013: Click

March 2013: Click

January 2013: Click





 I mentioned last week that this has been the single greatest 3-month period since I started recording Manchester's development progress three years ago.


 There are now 86 projects under construction overall - 6 higher than the previous record which was set in November 2014. Since then we had quite a few completions which brought the construction totals down.












 The number of projects holding planning applications (but which aren't under construction) is always on the rise, we seem to always have a pretty clear pipeline of projects in Manchester which ensures that construction will continue way into the future. The number of projects currently making their way through the city's various planning departments (including those waiting to start construction) now stands at 155. For some time this growth was far outstripping construction rates and it felt like there was a lot of hot air, but now construction seems to be rising and almost catching up. Hopefully this continues.












 The number of completed projects (on which construction has stopped, including internal works, and the building or structure is occupied/open) has decreased from 6 in May 2016 to 13 now.


 The number of projects under construction (on which construction activity has begun, in the form of diggers, of drills or of cranes etc) has increased again from 77 to 86. 


 The number of projects which are 'Shovel Ready' (on which construction has a high chance of beginning by the next Update in three months time) has decreased from 26 to 24, this is due to a high number of projects (18 in fact) starting construction. Hopefully in the next few months a number of projects which are currently Approved will start groundworks and move up a category.


 Due to an almost endless stream of planning committees by the various City councils, the number of projects Approved has risen from 58 in May to 86 now, matching the number of projects under construction. While this shows a healthy stream of pipeline projects, it's important we don't start getting too much hot air in this category - and that all these projects move up into the construction category speedily. 


 Projects holding a planning application which hasn't yet been approved stands at 45, a pretty large decrease from 56 in May. This is due to the aforementioned high amount of Approvals we've seen in the past few months.


 The number of "Red" projects (those which are masterplans or visions without a planning application, not including framework applications) has increased from 45 to 60 now. 




*Large-scale project news*


 Probably the largest development of the past three months has been work starting on Owen Street's towers 1 and 4. Back in May, all four towers at Owen St simply held a planning application. This was then approved at the end of June, and Renaker started on site pretty speedily. A piling drill arrived on site last week, signalling that Tower 1 (64 floors, 200.5m) and Tower 4 (43 floors, 141m) had started construction.


 Elsewhere, ECF have started construction on the second (16 storey) resi block at Stanley St in New Bailey, which will contain 135 apartments.


 As well as starting construction at Owen St, Renaker also didn't hang around with starting on site at Exchange Court. At 130m (44 floors), Exchange Court will be Salford's tallest building on completion.


 Scarborough have also started construction on their 571-apartment scheme down at Middlewood Locks, which will make up the first phase of this giant project.


 As well as construction starting on Towers 1 & 4, Renaker also gained approval from Manchester City Council for Towers 2 & 3 at Owen St, which will start construction next year.


 Approval was also granted down at Circle Square, allowing for the construction of 390,000sqft of office space, nearly over 600 apartments, public realm, a park and a car park with 1000 spaces.


 Ask and Patrizia gained approval for the second phase of the First St scheme, which will contain 624 apartments in a new development containing a 24-storey tower.


 Select Property and Ask gained approval from Salford City Council to build 624 apartments down at Embankment West. The tallest tower here will reach 35 stories (107m) into the sky above Greengate.


 Select Property also won planning permission to build nearly 600 new apartments on the Salford riverside in two new blocks. The tallest block, Riverview, will be Salford's second-tallest building at 111m.


 Allied London have submitting a planning application for St John's Place, which will contain over 600 apartments as well as offices. Another tall building is planned here - which will reach 52 floors (168m) into the sky, becoming Manchester's third tallest building.


 A planning application has been submitted too for Kampus, which will see the redevelopment of a tired area next to Piccadilly station, containing 478 apartments alongside new public realm, offices, bars, restaurants and shops.


 Early on in this quarter we saw Peel launch the second phase of MediaCity Phase 2 at Salford Quays. The impressive plans launched here feature over 800 apartments, nearly 300,000sqft of office space, a new market, public realm, skyscrapers, shops, bars and restaurants - and 1000 space car park. The scheme has been designed by a multitude of architects and will be delivered over the next ten years.


 Salford City Council have also revised upwards their ambitions for a small segment of land in the New Bailey development area. They now want 843 apartments here, new high quality public realm fronting the river, more shops and bars and a 100m "landmark" tower. 





_____________


*Categories*

*Apartments*

Summary of facts


 There are now nearly 2,500 apartments under construction in the City Zone alone, and nearly 3,000 apartments under construction in Central Salford.


 You can view the full list of apartments, quantity of apartments, planning status, borough, developer and architect by clicking this link. I won't post it here because it's really quite sizeable and I think this post has taken up enough of people's bandwidth already!!!


 Throughout all of central Manchester, just over 7,000 apartments are now on-site.


 Pipeline is also healthy - with nearly 2,500 apartment projects at groundworks stage and over 10,000 holding planning permission. Central Manchester's total pipeline apartments now stands at over 40,000, which is room for an extra 100,000 people.












 By 2017, Manchester city centre's population will hit 26,000; and the population of the area within two miles of the town hall will have hit nearly 180,000 (up from 162,562 in 2014). 


 If all projects currently planned are completed and filled then Manchester city centre's population will, in roughly 2024, be over 60,000 - up from 20,000 in 2014. If the same is true for all of central Manchester, including Salford, Salford Quays and Hulme, then the population there will hit 261,350 by the year 2024, up from 162,562 in 2014.


 _Bear in mind that these predictions are based on number of apartments and multiplying by average number of bedrooms and are not a scientific prediction._












 The most active property developer at the moment is Renaker, who have 2,320 apartments under construction across the city. They are also the most active in terms of total pipeline, with nearly 3000 altogether. X1, with 1,802 apartments in the pipeline, is the next most active. 











Who likes graphs?

HUGE upswing in the number of apartments under construction in the past three months - from ~4,500 to over 7,000 now. This has been caused by major projects starting such as Middlewood Locks and Owen St - look at the huge flick in starts in Salford and the City Zone.













This graph shows total apartments U/C and total apartments with a planning app. Those holding a planning app has slowed down due to the number moving up into the construction category, which is finally catching up.

A really amazing few months for apartments















*Hotels*

Summary of facts


 Okay so hotels isn't the most active area of Manchester's development at the moment, but it's still bumbling along at a pretty healthy rate.


 There are now over 632 hotel bedrooms under construction across the city.


 Pipeline-wise, there are over 3,100 hotel bedrooms planned but this is dominated by the City Zone, which mops up 2,609 of those. 











Full list:















*Offices*

Summary of facts


 Over 1 million sqft across all boroughs of central Manchester - over 800,000sqft of this in the City. 


 Pipeline is just over 7.6 million sqft, with 5.2 million of that in the City, and 1.3 million in central Salford.












Full list:















*And finally..... Tall Buildings*

Saving the best til last :banana:

Full list:














Promise they won't always be this big - as I said it's just it's been a packed three months so there's been a lot of information to chart!

Next update in November

Any mistakes/errors you've spotted please let me know

:cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Amazing stuff going on in MCR!


----------



## VDB

*Neo Bank House* | Piccadilly
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128793695#post128793695



Address: 9 Charlotte St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Cost: £8m


Floors: 15


Office Space: 52,000sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens





















Wraps are (slowly) coming off this.

BmanD summed it up perfectly



BmanD said:


> The slowest strip-tease in mancunian history...


:yes:

Photo update by myself this morning


----------



## AbidM

Bligh said:


> Amazing stuff going on in MCR!


I second this.


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook
































Looks like Glenbrook have secured funding for their scheme in Britannia Basin.

Constructed expected imminently.

*Glenbrook and Moorfield agree funding deal for Castlefield development*
MEN: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...enbrook-moorfield-agree-funding-deal-11690618










> The scheme will offer over 200,000 sq ft of accommodation across three buildings, ranging between eight and 12-storeys.
> A funding deal has been agreed for the development of over 200 apartments in Manchester city centre.
> 
> Property company Glenbrook has signed a £40m agreement with investment firm Moorfield to fund the development of its latest private rented sector (PRS) scheme at Ellesmere Street in Castlefield.
> 
> The joint venture has appointed GRAHAM Construction as main contractor to deliver the 232 unit scheme, which was granted planning consent by Manchester council in April.
> 
> Plans for multi-million pound project to house 300 student flats in two towers in the heart of Salford are approved
> 
> The scheme will offer over 200,000 sq ft of accommodation across three buildings, ranging between eight and 12-storeys.
> 
> Construction has commenced on site with completion scheduled for summer 2018.
> 
> Ian Sherry, director at Glenbrook, said: “Speed of execution is very important in this sector and we are pleased to have successfully purchased, achieved planning and secured a funding partner for Ellesmere Street well within a 12-month period, allowing us to make an immediate start on site.
> 
> A CGI of the development at Ellesmere Street in Castlefield
> “We believe the private rented sector to be resilient, a belief which has been underlined by our commitment to bring forward over 750 further units which are in design or planning stages across the North West.”
> 
> Charles Ferguson Davie, chief investment officer at Moorfield, said: “We are delivering new homes for renters in Manchester by focusing on design and service and are pleased to be partnering again with Glenbrook to deliver another fantastic place to live. The build to rent sector is in its infancy and we are proud to be at the forefront and helping deliver much needed housing supply in Manchester.”
> 
> Paul Beardmore, CEO at Manchester Place, the government/council partnership for high quality housing delivery, said: “The build to rent sector forms a fundamental part of Manchester’s wider residential strategy to deliver further housing to the city.
> 
> “We are delighted that Glenbrook and Moorfield have seen this opportunity and are now committed to delivering this scheme, which will continue the regeneration of this gateway area to the city.”
> 
> Designed by AEW Architects, the gateway scheme includes a co-working space surrounded by gardens, concierge facilities, a well-equipped gym, basement car parking with car hire facilities and plentiful cycle storage.





27-29 Ellesmere sits across the road from this scheme by DeTrafford Estates, which was launched last week:

Trentham Street


----------



## JamieUK

I adore the white framing on that Blossom St. It's amazing how that little touch make it look so good.


----------



## VDB

*10-12 Whitworth St* | Knott Mill
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 35


Completion: 2018


Number of apartments: 327


Height: 117m


Developer: Inhabit

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Site clearance is beginning at 10-12 Whitworth Street.

Old boarded up warehouse is being cleared out ready for demolition.

Picture by Chorltonred


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square































Tracing is going on thick and fast now, as these photos by AC1 from today show


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square































Update by *xxx_darthvader_xxx*

Cladding is going on thick & fast now. Meanwhile, down below, Metrolink are finishing up the platform and public realm at St Peter's Square station. By the end of summer the square will be fully reopened.


----------



## Justme

I am so looking forward to the square being finished! It will be such a nice spot in the city!


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> I am so looking forward to the square being finished! It will be such a nice spot in the city!


Me too Justme

I took this photo last year. Once the square is finished, there will be some bar/restaurant units opened in the arches to the right there (and also on the ground floor of the two office blocks opposite). This should help bring the area to life - although it's already a pretty busy area.

The trams make a huge difference here, and in their absence the square has felt quite quiet. When they start up again and the tram stop reopens, the square will feel really European! :banana:













With Albert Square (pictured) round the corner, this area will become a veritable feast of architecture for tourists


----------



## VDB

*New Islington* | Summary

New Islington is really starting to "fill up" and bulk out now. About 15 years ago, the area that is now New Islington was actually an (ex) council housing estate. This was cleared in the early 2000s and the council embarked on a massive project (for its time) of constructing new canals in the area, to give it some identity and to entice developers into the area.

The photos below show a comparison of the area in the year 2000 with roughly 2013/14

_Photo credit: Google Earth_













Now there are a variety of projects going up and proposed in the area. With the canals, parks and peaceful edge-of-city atmosphere, this area is starting to attract families who would have otherwise moved to the suburbs to have kids.

*New Union St* | New Islington


 Number of apartments: 302


 Developer: Manchester Life (the City Council's development company)


 Architect: Ollier Smuthwaite













Update by Matthew Darymple:

















*HoUSe* | New Islington


 Number of homes: 44


 Developer: Urban Splash


 Architect: Shedkm


 Status: complete

44 new waterside family homes with gardens. The houses are modular, and were built off-site before being assembled on-site. Now nearing completion, the houses are full. Urban Splash are now constructing a similarly-designed concept at a site over in Salford.

As someone mentioned yesterday, having a garden in any large British city is pretty luxury - so HoUSe sold out quickly despite being expensive (£350k to buy, £1,500 pcm rent).


























*Mansion HoUSe (Phase 2)* | New Islington


 Number of homes: 105 (21 townhouses, 84 apartments)


 Developer: Urban Splash


 Architect: Sixtwo

Following on from their success at HoUSe New Islington phase 1 (above), Urban Splash have now started on Phase 2 - which is currently making its way through the planning process.

Phase 2 introduces their "Mansion HoUSe" concept - which will be built in a similar way to the houses. This time, 1, 2 and 3 bed apartments with the same footprint size are "slotted" on top of each other to create blocks ranging from 3 floors to 6 floors, depending on demand. There'll be ground floor retail fronting the canalside, and more townhouses at the back.


























*Islington Wharf* | New Islington


 Completion: 2008


 Developer: ISIS Waterside Regeneration


 Website: Click

Islington Wharf phase one was completed by ISIS Waterside Regeneration (which wasn't such an unfortunate name back then) in 2008. It featured a tall (for the area) building and a new canalside apartment block. There was planned to be further phases however the recession took care of that














Once the recession had ended, construction began on phase two - Islington Wharf Mews - new sizeable canalside apartment blocks aimed at families, which has now completed and is fully occupied























This photo shows some of the New Islington development area, and how it is still mostly a building site:
















*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington


 Number of apartments: 101


 Floors: 3, 5, 10


 Developer: ISIS Waterside Regeneration

Following on from the two successful earlier phases, ISIS is now looking at starting phase 3, which is made up of 101 apartments in three different blocks.

Designed by JM architects, it follows along the same lines of trying to attract more families to stay and live in the city centre rather than heading out to the suburbs.

Islington Wharf phase 3 will sit across the canal from Islington Wharf Mews (so close you could string a washing line!)


























*Yo! Old Mill St* | New Islington


 Developer: Yo! Ltd


 Architect: Glenn Howells


 Number of apartments: 24


 Floors: 6

Yo! Ltd (of Yo!Sushi fame) are trialling a new folding home concept in New Islington, which uses fold-away furniture to create dual-use rooms. The living room becomes a bedroom by folding the bed out of the wall.

Again, this scheme will be modular. The apartment units will be built off-site, and then craned in and assembled on site. Essentially all the units are like container boxes which are stacked on top of each other


----------



## VDB

Labour have selected Andy Burnham as Labour's candidate for Greater Manchester mayor.

High profile - just what we need to lead regional devolution into its first era.


----------



## VDB

*Andy Burnham wins Greater Manchester Mayoral candidacy* | News

Andy Burnham will run for the Labour party in the Greater Manchester Mayoral race in May next year.


 Neither the Tories, Lib Dems or any other party have announced their candidacy yet


 Despite pockets of Toryism and Lib Dem-ism, Greater Manchester tends to vote overwhelmingly in favour of Labour


 This means that Burnham is likely to be Greater Manchester's first Mayor from May next year


 The election is on May 4th 2017


 Burnham is a high-profile political character after losing the Labour leadership race to Jeremy Corbyn in 2015.



_The Telegraph:_ Andy Burnham wins race to become Labour's candidate for Manchester mayor

_The Guardian:_ Andy Burnham is Labour candidate for Manchester mayor

_International Business Times:_ Andy Burnham elected as Labour's nominee for Greater Manchester mayor vote


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























Update by Caiman.

Floor plates are now reaching the 12th floor on the tower, 8 more floors to go.

Crane number 1 has been taken down, whilst on the other side cladding is now beginning to appear


----------



## Bligh

St.Peter's Square will be one of the most visually beautiful squares in Britain and possibly Europe.


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059



Address: 101 Cathedral Approach, Greengate, Salford M3


Completion: July 2016


Floors: 10


Office Space: 196,000sqft


Developer: Ask Real Estate

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Nearing completion. The crane has now come down and the last of the cladding is on.


----------



## VDB

*Federation House* | N.O.M.A.
Office conversion | City Zone


 Office space: 70,000sqft


 Contractor: Russels


 Developer: The Co-operative


 Completion: 2017

This building (pictured below) will be cleaned up and redeveloped into 70,000sqft of office space. Yet another Mancunian treasure brought back into use.

Place North West: Work begins to bring NOMA office back into use


----------



## VDB

*34-44 Jersey St* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington








































33-44 Jersey St has now started construction, a piling drill arrived on site yesterday.

Photo update by PJH2015


----------



## VDB

*2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone


 Number of apartments: 188


 Developer: Renaker


 Architect: OMI


 Planning app expected: August (as a target)


 Committee date: end of November (target)


 Floors: 21, 12, 8


 Height: 61m, 37.5m, 23m

Consultation event held this afternoon for a new apartment block on the Chester Road, South Central (right opposite the Owen St 'scrapers). Renaker are going for high end here, in reflection of the location (Castlefield). The apartments will all be larger than those recommended in the *Manchester Design Guide.* The 1 bedroom apartments will be 55sqm, 2 bedrooms at 90sqm, 3 bedrooms at 105sqm, whilst the penthouse apartments (3 bedrooms) will be 170sqm - with roof terraces (on the first photo). Good floor-to-ceiling heights throughout.

The building has been designed to define the Chester Road street boundary, with active frontages along the street there. The building has also been designed with the "beginning, middle, end" rule of Chicago school architecture in mind.

:cheers:


----------



## ferge

Really like the 2-4 Chester Road scheme, along with those that are down the road from it. Some really good quality midrise and lowrise housing stock on the cards for this part of the city. Also the city is also truly finding a style that suits the history and character of our part of the world whilst giving us a fresh, dynamic new look.


----------



## Justme

I like this one as well, and was wondering what was going to happen to this plot.


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Islands* | St John's
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875014&page=6



Address: Plots C & D, Trinity Way/Regent Road, St John's, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Child, Graddon, Lewis


Floors: 2x41 floors, 1x37 floors, 1x24 floors


Number of apartments: 1,233


Planning app submission: September 2016


Construction start: 2018


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central










Pre-planning consultation held today for *Trinity Islands,* which is part of the St Johns masterplan. 

There will be over 1,200 apartments set amongst 4 skyscrapers, as well as riverside parks, a landscaped bridge park, shops, bars and restaurants - and a new school.


----------



## benpicko

PJH2015 said:


> Yes


Could they possibly start creating buildings with that in mind then?


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square Plot 14 | *Little Ireland
Hotel/Car Park | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602369&page=55



Address: Plot 14, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 21


Number of hotel rooms: 150


Retail space: 2,806sqft


Car park spaces: 1100


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Pre-planning (rest of masterplan is Under Construction or approved)

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road











New hotel/car park proposal for Circle Square which will also have an energy centre installed into it to power this part of town. The energy centre will produce renewable energy, saving about 2,400 tonnes of CO2 every year, which is the equivalent of taking 570 family cars off the road 

:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Gateway House* | Piccadilly
Hotel + retail | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129139059#post129139059



Address: Station Approach, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Originally built: 1969


Number of hotel bedrooms: 182


Hotel operator: Staycity


Completion: 2016


Developer: LaSalle

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly





































The recladding of Gateway House outside Piccadilly station is now nearing completion with the wraps coming off.

This is an iconic building but for years it's looked tired and the upper floors have been uninhabited, it's now been turned into a Staycity hotel


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803



Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Developer: Marcus Worthington

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Scaffolding is now creeping up Lincoln House ready for its demolition to make way for *125 Deansgate.* This and the redbrick building adjacent will be demolished.


----------



## Justme

↑↑
That certainly is a major improvement.


----------



## PJH2015

benpicko said:


> Could they possibly start creating buildings with that in mind then?


Witty as your comment was, it's not really true. Other than the monstrosity above, they are


----------



## jrb

Taken Thursday. St Peter's Square even in it's current state is looking immense. Can't wait until it's completed. World class.

10 picture's split over 2 posts. Some picture's don't look straight. Had to put the camera over the metal fences.










Click on the link for 9 more picture's. Post's 1279 and 1280.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134735962#post134735962


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.










2 piling rigs now onsite. Plus tons of other machinery.










Click on the link for 7 more picture's.

Posts 1668 and 1669.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134736521#post134736521


----------



## jrb

Manchester skyline construction picture's.

14 in total.

Click on the link for the other 13. Posts 71, 72, 73.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901884&page=4


----------



## VDB

Salford has, for a long time now, been a forgotten corner of Manchester. But in the last few years it's started to rise (literally) and is now one of the city's hottest boroughs.

In the next few years, expect to hear a lot more from Manchester's second city.


----------



## VDB

*The power of democracy in the Mancunian planning system?*

*Trinity Islands* | St John's

In 2015, *Allied London* released some pretty exciting renders for two new interconnected utopian 'vertical village' skyscrapers on an edge-of-centre site in Manchester. It would contain over 1,000 apartments, new shops, bars and other amenities as well as a school all under one roof, with the towers joined by a garden bridge roughly 100m up.












Later on in the same year, these plans were made slightly more conservative. The towers were made into straight blocks, and there were now more of them. Rather than being interconnected they were to be joined at podium level, with private gardens.

There was still something decidedly utopian about the plans













Last week, Allied London presented their latest plans for the Trinity Islands scheme. Far more conservative, far less utopian and, for Mancunians - simply not ambitious enough.














After the consultation (Thursday, 11/08), Mancunians took to Twitter demanding a rethink
































But after all, this is what consultation events are for - and it's a damned good thing that Mancunians aren't settling for cheap architecture anymore! 

Mike Ingall - Allied London's chief executive - recognised this immediately to his credit












And then this morning....













So it looks like the scheme will be ramping back up in terms of ambition!! A triumph for democracy, architecture and placemaking in Manchester - and a clear message to other developers that the people of Manchester are starting to care more about the quality of new developments in Manchester.

:banana:


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























This morning's update by alex.roberts.

There are now two piling drills on site. It being such an enormous site, and eventually home to four skyscrapers, piling on this site is expected to take 5 months! So it's going to be the New Year before we see anything rising on this site (unfortunately).


----------



## JamieUK

They are really cracking on with the Owen street.


----------



## VDB

*St Peter's Square redevelopment *| Peterloo


 Redevelopment of public square 


 Expansion of Metrolink station (tram stop) from 2 platforms to 4 platforms to form an interchange between two central lines through the city.


 New public spaces


 Two large new office blocks totalling over 500,000sqft


 A redeveloped war memorial and Cenotaph for Manchester


 A redeveloped Central Reference Library.



The redevelopment of St Peter's Square has been a _long_ time coming, and officially began with the closure of the Central Reference Library (pictured below) in 2010, to allow for a four-year total redevelopment of the space. 














Inside the Wolfson Reading Room is the best clock I've ever seen!













Alongside the Central Library overlooking St Peter's Square, we also have the magnificent Midland Hotel:













.... and the Town Hall Extension, whose arches will be opened up into new cafe/bar/restaurant units once the square is complete:













Central Library reopened in 2014, and by that time Number 1 St Peter's Square was under construction opposite. It replaced the tired and derelict Elizabeth House.

Elizabeth House:














.... and its replacement, Number 1 St Peter's Square














Meanwhile, as Number 1 SPS was completing, work was starting on Number 2 SPS:














.... which looked like this today (photo update by AC1):














While all this occurred, work started on moving the 2-platform Metrolink station from the southern end of the square (right in front of the Library) to a new 4-platform interchange station at the north end of the square. 

Repaving the square also started to take place, and is now complete around much of the north-west side of the square.

The Metrolink stop is now beginning to look finished, and tram services will resume through here at the end of this month.

Photos by Slow Burn. Several dozen new mature trees have been planted around the station to help soften up the hard landscaping of the platform faces.































None of the photos used in this post are mine, except the one of the Central Library clock.

:banana::cheers:


----------



## VDB

*No. 8 First St* | Great Jackson
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134763920#post134763920



Address: No. 8 1st St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Fletcher Priest


Floors: 7


Office space: 173,600sqft


Ground floor retail space: 39,570sqft


Occupier: Gazprom Headquarters


Developer: Patrizia Immobilien AG, with the Greater Manchester Property Venture Fund (GMPVF)

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Quite a small project so this one has a tendency to be ignored.

Update by TamaSuperstar, today


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City































Floorplates on Tower 1 creep upwards.

Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square | *Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road
































Phase 1 now rising pretty quickly.

The rest of the phases will start later this year, the majority of buildings are part of Phase 2, including the 115m (36 storey) tower at the north side of the site.

Update today by TamaSuperstar:


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Piling drill has now arrived on site, indicating that construction has started.

Update by Stopfordian Dreamer.


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford M5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of apartments: 571 in first phase; 1,394 in other phases


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Update by me.

Two piling drills now on this enormous site to build the first phase, which will consist of 571 apartments. In total, 1,965 apartments will be built here - as well as retail, office space, bars, restaurants and plenty of public space on the canalsides.


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook






























After securing funding last week, Glenbrook have now started demolition on site at 27-29 Ellesmere St.

Update from their Twitter


----------



## VDB

*Whitworth St Corner* | Gay Village
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128147612#post128147612



Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Gay Village, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 238


Construction to start: Autumn 2016


Number of hotel bedrooms: 248


Developer: Urban & Civic

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road































Construction will start on Whitworth Corner in the Autumn, a contractor has been chosen and will be announced shortly.










*Urban & Civic reassures over Whitworth Street project*


----------



## Bligh

Great updates. I've said recently how much I love St.Peter's Square. Once completed I'm going to definitely head up to MCR to take some pictures.

Also @VDB - Sorry to do this on here, but are you familiar with the artist 'Rat Boy' from Essex?


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> Also @VDB - Sorry to do this on here, but are you familiar with the artist 'Rat Boy' from Essex?


Heard of him, why?


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> Heard of him, why?


you're on his website. 

http://www.ratboy.co.uk/ 

Go to the main website, click on the 'Scrapbook' option at the bottom, then click on the blue icon, and then select the 3rd picture on the scrapbook option. 

....I thought I recognized the guy in the picture hahahaha. :lol:


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> you're on his website.
> 
> http://www.ratboy.co.uk/
> 
> Go to the main website, click on the 'Scrapbook' option at the bottom, then click on the blue icon, and then select the 3rd picture on the scrapbook option.
> 
> ....I thought I recognized the guy in the picture hahahaha. :lol:


:lol: you had me all worried then! I wondered why the heck he would have a picture of me


----------



## Bligh

The picture on your display icon is definitely on the Rat Boy website.


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> The picture on your display icon is definitely on the Rat Boy website.


Yes it is but my display picture isn't me - it's Morrissey


----------



## Bligh

VDB said:


> Yes it is but my display picture isn't me - it's Morrissey


Oh wow... excuse my ignorance. hno:

I'm going to crawl into a small dark corner somewhere until another cool MCR update comes along... :lol:


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV. https://twitter.com/aerialvideotv

*Storage area to become 33 storey tower???*










Imagine that aerial shot in 5 years time, with the majority of Middlewood Locks completed, and up to, or more than 10 towers spread across the city centre.










You can clearly see how far the city centre is beginning to stretch out, with Middlewood Locks in the fore ground, Trinity Island, and St John's behind, Chapel Street & New Bailey to the left, Wilburn Basin & Water Street to the right, First Street far right(2 cranes), Greengate upper left, and the sprawling city centre going back. There's also still plenty of land around Middlewood Locks to buy and to redevelop.


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> Oh wow... excuse my ignorance. hno:
> 
> I'm going to crawl into a small dark corner somewhere until another cool MCR update comes along... :lol:


Haha no worries, actually I'm going to take it as a complement that you thought I looked like Morrissey


----------



## VDB

*M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436



Address: 47 Houldsworth Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: IDP


Floors: 13


No. of apartments: 119


Developer: Factory Estates



*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens






















Update by PJH2015.

According to the contractor, the core is now rising.



MoneCentral said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We are the contractor on the M-One project. It is great to see local residents taking an interest in the development.
> 
> There is a comment wanting to know more about the construction processes. What you see is indeed the core, twin lift shaft and stairwell which will also anchor the frame into as this progresses.
> 
> What you are seeing at the moment is the slipform shutters (very bottom) and working decks (two levels) being erected. This is a creeping shutter and over the coming weeks you will see this being jacked up into the air, forming the concrete core below. The working decks above allow the joiners and steel fixers to fit the openings and reinforcement beforehand and stay ahead of the pour. Youtube has a lot of timelapse videos of the process if you want to see more.
> 
> If you want to know anything else about the build feel free to ask us any questions.
> 
> Regards
> 
> M-one Central.


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay































Update by Stopfordian Dreamer.


----------



## VDB

*1 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134782185#post134782185



Address: 1 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 14


Office Space: 268,000sqft


Height: 60m


Completed: 2014


Cost: £60m


Contractor: Carillion

*Current status:* Complete

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square























Number 1 St Peter's Square was completed in 2014 at a cost of £60m. 

Last year it was sold for £130m, and now it's just been sold again - for £164m

If you needed more proof about how strong Manchester's property market is, there it is.

That's £569 per square foot, which is comparable to prices in most major cities around the world. 

One St Peter's Square sold for £164m


----------



## VDB

*Gateway House* | Piccadilly
Hotel + retail | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129139059#post129139059



Address: Station Approach, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Originally built: 1969


Number of hotel bedrooms: 182


Hotel operator: Staycity


Completion: 2016


Developer: LaSalle

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly






































A few updates from my office today (17/08)






















Solar panels arrived last week:


----------



## JamieUK

One annoying thing about Manchester, looking up recent videos of it on YouTube. Search Manchester recent videos and you get the football team... Then you get the great idea of adding city add then end of it. Yeah not such a good idea either.


----------



## blvd93

VDB said:


> *Gateway House* | Piccadilly
> Hotel + retail | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129139059#post129139059
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Station Approach, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
> 
> 
> Originally built: 1969
> 
> 
> Number of hotel bedrooms: 182
> 
> 
> Hotel operator: Staycity
> 
> 
> Completion: 2016
> 
> 
> Developer: LaSalle
> 
> *Current status:* Under Construction
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few updates from my office today (17/08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar panels arrived last week:


Hold on, do you work in 3 Piccadilly Place?!


----------



## VDB

blvd93 said:


> Hold on, do you work in 3 Piccadilly Place?!


I do yes :lol: 10th floor, Arcadis


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129307252#post129307252



Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 103


Completion: 2018


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly




























Ground testing going on at the Oxygen Tower site.

Demolition and construction workers have been spotted on site all week so it looks like this one's a goer.

Photos by Matthew Darymple


----------



## jrb

Love it!

Marmite?

Cambridge Street.


----------



## jrb

Water Strett. Salford. On the edge of the city centre.


----------



## jrb

Springfield Lane. Salford. Next to Grengate. On the edge if the city centre.


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Islands* | St John's

The saga continues!

Safe to say it looks like Allied London will be changing their plans for Trinity Islands to something more ambitious. *Manchester Shield* are an organisation set up in the previous few years to ensure that Manchester receives high quality and a high standard of development, and to ensure that developers are not profiting at its expense.

Screenshot by jrb


----------



## VDB

jrb said:


> Springfield Lane. Salford. Next to Grengate. On the edge if the city centre.





Thanks jrb.

Out of 22 townhouses in total, it looks like all but three have now sold (they went on sale about 3 weeks ago).

Found on Twitter, by AJD1984.


----------



## blvd93

VDB said:


> I do yes :lol: 10th floor, Arcadis


Oh that's so strange, I'm on the 6th floor at Arup.


----------



## VDB

blvd93 said:


> Oh that's so strange, I'm on the 6th floor at Arup.


Ah the lift always stops there on the way down, it's so annoying! :wink2:


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square | *Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road
































Update by Matthew Darymple on Phase 1, which is shooting up really fast now.

The other phases are due to start soon


----------



## VDB

*Trans-Pennine Road Tunnel* | The Pennine Hills
Motorway & tunnel | Between Manchester and Sheffield

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791674



 Report (121 pages): Click


 Cost: "in excess of £1bn for all options"


 Build time: 10 years


 Government road strategy period: 2020-2025

The government has, today, published its latest options on a new Trans-Pennine motorway, linking Manchester and Sheffield - which are apparently Europe's two largest cities not yet linked by a motorway.

They have shortlisted 5 options (down from a total of 36).

Map of the options. All routes will connect the Orbital M60 motorway (which loops around Manchester) with the M1













The problem with connecting Manchester and Sheffield in the past has been the Peak District National Park, which lies between the two cities. A motorway through here would never allowed, and it's clear to see why:































All options involve a tunnel so as not to damage the beauty of this area, and the tunnel itself is likely to be one of Europe's longest as a result of this.

A motorway between Manchester and Sheffield also links vast swathes of the Eastern United Kingdom (Lincolnshire, Nottinghamshire, Norfolk, Essex) with Manchester - and provides an alternate, potentially faster than the current M6, route to London.

:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Waldorf House* | Peterloo
Apartments, conversion | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134822516#post134822516



Address: Waldorf House, 5 Cooper St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 3D Reid


Floors: 5


Number of apartments: 16


Originally built: 1863


Developer: Wellington Pub Company

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






















An app has been submitted to Manchester City Council for the conversion of *Waldorf House* from a disused building with a nightclub on the ground floor, to 16 apartments. There will also be a roof extension to provide a 'lodge room duplex'



> 111932/FO/2016 | Change of use and conversion of building from offices (Use Class B1) and nightclub (sui generis) to residential use (Use Class C3) to accommodate 6 no. 1-bed apartments and 10 no. 2-bed apartments, together with extension at roof level and elevational alterations | Waldorf House 5 Cooper Street Manchester M2 2FW


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## JamieUK

"MANCHESTER has trumped London in the latest list of best cities to live in but Australian city Melbourne is still top of the table."

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/701870/London-Manchester-best-city-live-survey


----------



## VDB

^^ Thanks JamieUK

*Manchester Voted UK's most liveable city |* Global Liveability Ranking

The Independent: The most and least liveable cities of 2016 revealed

Sky News: Manchester A Better Place To Live Than London, Rankings Say

Insider Media: Manchester Climbs Liveability Rankings

Daily Mail: Manchester placed ahead of London in annual global liveability rankings



 Manchester voted world's 43rd most liveable city.


 It topped all British cities in the list.


 Manchester scored 88.8 in the list.


 One in five of worldwide city's ratings have declined due to terrorism, shootings and geopolitical tension.


 Worries that Brexit would affect next year's rankings in London and Manchester have been quelled by Mr Copestake - the Liveability Index's editor, who stated "London and Manchester both have a significant size and status that makes them very resilient to potential fallout."


 Manchester has risen up the list since last year due to improvements in transport and housing.


----------



## VDB

*Manchester to hold Olympics homecoming parade* | News

The BBC: Manchester and London to host Olympic celebrations

Manchester Evening News: The national Olympic 'welcome home' parade will be held in Manchester

Daily Mail: Manchester to stage homecoming parade for Olympic stars














> The success of Britain's Olympic and Paralympic stars is to be celebrated with events in Manchester and London, Theresa May has announced.
> 
> There will be a parade through the streets of Manchester and another event in the capital in October.
> 
> The prime minister said: "It will be a celebration fit for heroes - and rightly so, because that is exactly what they are."
> 
> Manchester City Council said the area "couldn't be more thrilled".
> Deputy leader Sue Murphy said: "We will be sure to show our athletes the meaning of celebration.
> 
> "The city has been a medal factory, pumping out golds as the home of British cycling and British Taekwondo.
> 
> "It's fantastic to see the product of years of hard work and training at the centres of excellence in east Manchester."
> 
> The decision to stage the parade in the north of England follows calls for it to be held outside the capital to reflect the contribution made by athletes from across the UK.
> 
> "Our athletes have performed heroics in Rio and their exploits have gripped the entire nation," he said.
> 
> "My team will continue to work with the government and sports chiefs to help develop plans for wonderful celebrations."
> 
> The success of Scotland's Olympians and Paralympians will also be celebrated with a special homecoming event at Heriot Watt University in Edinburgh on 28 September.
> 
> 
> *The northern powerhouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jason Kenny and fellow cyclist and fiancee Laura Trott live together near the Manchester Velodrome._
> 
> 
> Manchester is certainly basking in a golden glow from Rio with a host of the medal winners living and training in the area.
> *
> The Manchester velodrome training centre for Team GB's track cycling athletes, who have brought home 11 Olympic medals, *is based in the city with many of the team living nearby - including Sir Bradley Wiggins.
> 
> Jason Kenny, now one of Britain's most decorated Olympians, hails from Bolton in Greater Manchester while team pursuit gold-medallist Steve Burke comes from nearby Colne in Lancashire.
> 
> Taekwondo star Jade Jones, originally from Flint in north Wales, now lives and trains in Manchester.
> 
> Rower Matt Langridge, who won gold in Rio with the men's eight, was born in Crewe and grew up in nearby Northwich, Cheshire.
> 
> A number of athletes also bringing home medals live over the border in Yorkshire. The Brownlee brothers, diver Jack Laugher and cyclist Ed Clancy are all proud Yorkshiremen.
> 
> Mrs May said: "For the past fortnight, the people of the United Kingdom have been filled with pride as we've watched our Olympians take victory in so many sports with power, grace and control.
> 
> "In every discipline and at every stage, Team GB have shown the world what we're made of: determination, dignity and true sportsmanship.
> 
> "They haven't just made history; by showing just how far talent and hard work can take you, they have inspired the next generation.
> 
> "They have also shown the importance of supporting elite sport and that is something this government remains wholly committed to."
> 
> Smaller parades are expected to be held for individual athletes in their home towns.
> 
> The town council in Stone, Staffordshire, has said it will hold a parade for K1 slalom gold medallist Joe Clarke, 23, who will be hoisted aloft in his kayak on 29 August.
> 
> ITV is also planning to switch off all seven of its channels for an hour on 27 August to encourage people to take part in sport as part of the I Am Team GB campaign.


----------



## VDB

^^

Counting people born and based, if Manchester was a country on its own during this Olympics it would be third/fourth on the global medal table (17 medals).

Quite astounding for one city.


----------



## anorack 1

Don't tell Liverpool. :lol:


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Update by AC1 today. The canal towpath adjacent has been closed to allow for work to start on the amazing podium level, which features a Star Trek-style main entrance to the building:


----------



## VDB

*Neo Bank House* | Piccadilly
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128793695#post128793695



Address: 9 Charlotte St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Cost: £8m


Floors: 15


Office Space: 52,000sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens























Update by AC1, today


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Update by AC1

Looks like they're still digging down on this site, as you can see the piling has been done around the edges. Think we'll start seeing a core rising in about two months.


----------



## VDB

*Two Greengate* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770



Address: 2 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 15-31


Number of apartments: 497


Height: Tallest 88m


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction, nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* Victoria




















This building splits opinion on the Manc forums, now that it's nearing completion we get more of an idea of how it's going to look.

I think it's just a bit too messy - there's way too much going on. If it had all been one cladding system (e.g. brick) it would've look okay. It actually looks as though they've tried to merge about 5 different buildings into one.

Update by AC1 yesterday


----------



## VDB

Several of Manchester's Metrolink trams have been painted in rainbow colours, to celebrate Manchester Pride, which happens this weekend. It is the longest-running event of its kind in the country, and one of the oldest Gay Pride events in the world.

Photo by Mikemcniven


----------



## PhilMCR

Amazing updates from Manchester...Its absolutely storming ahead.

Its left all other Regional Cities behind as the acceleration continues.

#2ndCity


----------



## Quicksilver

Two Greengate | Greengate looks quite decent to me.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Here's hoping they choose something along Corridor B because depending on where they actually start and end the tunnel it will very likely connect Penistone with Broadbottom and I'm a ten year old child and that's hilarious.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Love me a good car park - 

https://flic.kr/p/KZgCXGhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Plans in for £100m Carrington regeneration
> 
> 22 Aug 2016, 17:54
> 
> HIMOR Group has submitted a planning application to Trafford Council for the first phase of its Future Carrington scheme, which includes 900 homes and up to one million sq ft of commercial space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential aspect of development at the 1,655-acre former Shell refinery has been named Carrington Village and will be made up of a mix of two, three and four bedroom homes. Land off Common Lane will be used for employment uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...carrington-regeneration/#sthash.TYFyWDbd.dpuf


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Manchester Confidential.

A mish-mash of picture's taken from No1 St Peter's Square.

Manchester Skyline, St Peter's Square, Metrolink 2nd city crossing, No2 St Peter's Square.

Click on the link for more pictures's.



> http://www.manchesterconfidential.c...ftopping-manchester-from-one-st-peters-square


----------



## VDB

*The Bund* | Salford Quays
Restaurant/Bar Unit | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241839



8 The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Reid


Use: As a cocktail bar run by The Alchemist


Number of covers: 100


Space: 4,850sqft


Developer: Living Ventures and Peel Land and Property


*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK





















Construction has now started on *The Bund,* which will feature a restaurant/bar run by Manchester-based operator *The Alchemist.*


----------



## Brummyboy92

Cant wait to have a good mooch around Manc this weekend, going to defiantly take a trip over to Media City this time as well. So much going on and so little time to see it.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Photo update by alex.roberts.

Two piling drills and two mobile cranes now on site - and raft foundations have also arrived this week which will enable them to start working on the tower cores once they're in place.


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## mileymc1

Manchester is a great place to visit now of course, but parts of the city just full of construction and building sites. The city is reinventing itself with new buildings, hotels, towers, apartments, area's and districts springing up everywhere. Defiantly the most booming city outside London... I'd imagine what what's happening in Manchester that it's undergoing more changes and improvements than most cities in Europe.

As mentioned great place to visit now but in another 5/6 years it will be completely different again. So much going on (for the better) at present and it a couple of years it will be magnificent!


----------



## VDB

^^

Yeah the city is a bit of a building site at the moment, almost everywhere you turn. I worry it's putting tourists off visiting cause it's a little unsightly but once the tram network is up and running again and all the roadworks are complete (will roadworks ever be complete?) then I think it's going to be a pretty top-notch place.

And with the skyscrapers in the background.... well, even better!


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


>


Just out of interest VDB, is there anything planned for that empty concrete yard behind this plot?


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> Just out of interest VDB, is there anything planned for that empty concrete yard behind this plot?


All part of the Great Jackson masterplan - Renaker own that site 

As part of the plan, it looks like that space is earmarked for something quite medium-density (middle U-shaped block)


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Didn't St Peters Sq turn out great? Very impressed every time I go through.


----------



## VDB

New-style bus stops starting to appear in central Manchester, which include wireless charging points, a roof garden and Wi-Fi built into the shelter.



















http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...er-news/britains-first-bus-stop-free-11790131



> These are Britain’s first ‘super shelters’ offering bus passengers free WiFi and mobile phone charging points.
> 
> The futuristic bus stops have been unveiled this week in Manchester city centre on Piccadilly just a few hundred yards from the train station.
> 
> Transport chiefs hope they will be able to lure more drivers onto public transport by ensuring they are able to stay connected throughout their jouney.
> 
> Passengers using the city centre stop will be able to plug their phones into USB charge points built into the shelter (although they’ll still need their own charging cables) as well as log into the shelter’s wifi hotspot.
> 
> And the shelter’s design is courtesy of legendary Madchester designer Peter Saville - co-founder of the legendary Factory Records - working in conjunction with design firm Aurel Design Urbain, bus group RATP, and ad firm JCDecaux.
> 
> Officials at Transport for Greater Manchester say that if the city centre shelter proves a hit, then the design could be rolled out across the whole region.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender, chair of the TfGM committee, said: “This is a really exciting and unique scheme for Manchester as this pilot shelter is the first of its kind in the UK.
> 
> “One of our key aims is to provide an improved public transport network that encourages more people to choose sustainable and more environmentally friendly ways to travel – especially in the city centre.
> 
> “Research indicates that improved public transport environments – with technology built in – encourage more people to use them and that’s what we’re testing out here.
> 
> ”We’ll be asking people who use this bus stop for their views over the coming weeks and more new services and facilities could be trialled here.”
> 
> "The shelter’s modular design means it can be adapted to fit other sites in Greater Manchester and offer different services if required.”
> 
> In addition, the digital advertising opportunities offer the potential to generate income for Transport for Greater Manchester which would be reinvested into public transport.
> 
> As consultant creative director to Manchester, Peter Saville is credited with giving the shelter an aesthetically pleasing and comfortable design and attractive dark wood ceiling.
> 
> The shelter is being funded by the Department for Transport.


----------



## VDB

*The Manchester Residential Quality Guidance* | Planning

Consultation starts today on new guidelines published by Manchester City Council "to demand design excellence in all new housing built in the city". They are not rules and will not be made law, however they are a set of strong recommendations which the council expects developers to use while designing new homes in Manchester.

Document is available for download: Link (.pdf)


Guidelines summary


 One bedroom flats should be at least 430sqft


 Floor-to-ceiling heights of 2.5m or more are strongly encouraged


 Making sure residential developments have good access to transport links


 New developments must animate the space around them and create/enhance public realm


 Designs must anticipate the impacts of climate change and extreme weather with efficient design and adaptability.


 Sufficient space, natural light, privacy and storage are essential for people to settle down and flourish.


 Ensuring proposals are delivered, to a high quality, with high design standards and high sustainabilityf


----------



## jrb

Today.

Large and new renders here.










http://www.fletcherrae.com/projects/city-view

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/property/plans-submitted-salfords-city-view-11794072


----------



## jrb

It really is a big site.

Shame it no longer has the height. What a gateway into the Quays the previous proposal would have been.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.










Proposal under construction.



















Previous proposal before the last economic and property crash.TBH I didn't like the cladding. Height was great.


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































Groundworks still ongoing

Photo update by purple_cat


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Didn't St Peters Sq turn out great? Very impressed every time I go through.


Indeed it did, and on a lovely summer's day like today it just seems to come alive. Can't wait for the trams to come back.

Number 2 St Peter's Square now taking shape. The cladding on here has taken about 3 weeks to get to this stage - very impressive.

Photo by AC1, showing Metrolink works in the foreground.














War Memorial:


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134089870#post134089870



Address: 1 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































For such a small scheme this really is taking ages to build.

Photo update by purple_cat


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate-Castlefield Metrolink station *| Knott Mill
Tram Stop | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125597497#post125597497



Address: Above Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Funding: ERDF


Number of new platforms: 1


Total number of platforms: 3


Cost: £10m


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Complete

*Nearest transport:* N/A



Update by Freel07. The new gardens/park beside the Metrolink station are now pretty much complete, and by the end of this weekend trams will be running through Deansgate-Castlefield station (as opposed to terminating there as now due to St Peter's Square being closed for redevelopment).

The blue fencing to the left is temporary































Following the redevelopment there are now three platforms at Deansgate-Castlefield:


----------



## VDB

*City View* | Ordsall
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134949365#post134949365



Address: Regent Road/Oldfield Road, Ordsall, Salford M3


Architect: Fletcher Rae


Floors: 27, 18 & 16


Number of apartments: 525


Cost: £150m


Height: 78m


Developer: Vivre Group

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























Vivre Group have submitted a planning application to *Salford City Council* for City View.

Place North West: Vivere progresses plans for £150m Salford PRS

Manchester Evening News: Plans submitted for Salford’s City View apartment development

SalfordOnline: Plans revealed for £150m City View Salford flats


Subject to approval work is expected to start in Spring 2018 (significant demolition is required on-site).


----------



## VDB

Looks like outline consent for MediaCityUK Phase Two next Thursday (01/09)











*Full consent near for £1bn MediaCityUK second phase *
PNW: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...ediacityuk-second-phase/#sthash.fui7pEl2.dpuf











> Detailed proposals for the £1bn expansion of MediaCityUK are due to be approved by Salford City Council’s planning committee next week.
> 
> Peel Media submitted the application for the next 10 buildings at Salford Quays in June. The developer was granted outline consent for the second phase of MediaCityUK in October 2006, and had 10 years to bring forward detailed applications for each building.
> 
> Overall, the expansion is expected to deliver 540,000 sq ft of offices, 1,800 apartments, retail and leisure, public spaces and a pedestrian street.
> 
> The buildings proposed at MediaCityUK are:
> 
> 97,000 sq ft office by Chapman Taylor
> 182 apartments and car park by Hodder & Partners
> 1,052-space multi-storey car park by Chapman Taylor
> 286 flats by Jeffrey Bell
> Market and event space by Jeffrey Bell
> 345 flats by Chapman Taylor
> 300,000 sq ft office by Sheppard Robson
> 450 apartments by 5plus
> 476 apartments in two blocks by AHR Architects
> In March, Peel accelerated its application for the residential scheme by AHR, which was approved and the apartments in the first building launched to the market for sale. A start on site is expected by the end of the year.
> 
> Chapman Taylor is masterplanner guardian, while Gillespies is the landscape architect. NJL Consulting is advising on planning.
> 
> At the same meeting on Thursday 1 September, Peel has also put forward plans for up to 132 houses across two plots in Boothstown. The proposed scheme at Vicars Hall Lane is on agricultural land, and forms the second phase of a wider residential development. The first phase of 60 homes was approved in 2014 and is currently on site.
> 
> Randall Thorp is advising Peel.


----------



## VDB

^^

Some of the buildings and streetscenes planned for MediaCityUK phase two:
































There's going to be a market and events hall in the middle, to cater to the 3,000+ people who will live in the immediate area:


----------



## geoking66

MediaCity phase 2 is amazing! I'm loving its version of the Scalpel in London.


----------



## Justme

^^ Really like the last render in MediaCity.

Thanks VDB by the way for answering my other question from a couple of pages back... (Great Jackson Masterplan). :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*2 St Peter's Square* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624546



Address: 2 St Peter's Square, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 161,000sqft


Height: 54m


Developer: Fred Done Associates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






























Update by me on a beautifully wet Mancunian evening.

The cladding is racing up now and will be finished within the next few weeks.


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Islands - the power of democracy in the Mancunian planning system!*

So to those who remember my post about Trinity Islands and how us Mancs weren't happy about the original proposal? If not, read all about it here.

These were our opinions after the consultation on Thursday August 11th:































The proposal in question:















Afterwards, Allied London chief exec Mike Ingall stated there would be a redesign, and today our prayers were answered.

This newest version is far more iconic and ambitious :banana:

Those skybridges :drool: and it looks like they have gardens/trees inside them too. Wonderful.



> @TrinityIslands some work in progress starting to get some X factor back @AlliedLondon




:banana:


----------



## ILTarantino

^^
Is it really better than the former proposal? :hm:
I really don't like those bridges...


----------



## Skabbymuff

all this development in Manchester is amazing. has anybody put together an up to date skyline render of what the city will look like with all the approved and proposed towers, id love to see that! only ones i can find are old.


----------



## VDB

Skabbymuff said:


> all this development in Manchester is amazing. has anybody put together an up to date skyline render of what the city will look like with all the approved and proposed towers, id love to see that! only ones i can find are old.


I did these last week


----------



## Bligh

I always come here and say this but Manchester is booming. I love how MCR has it's own personality and identity. 

I was thinking the other day it'd be cool if Manchester had it's own iconic busses to go hand-in-hand with the trams. Like modern yellow busses. That's just my 2-penny's-worth anyways. 

@VDB - Excellent updates mate.


----------



## PJH2015

Bligh said:


> I always come here and say this but Manchester is booming. I love how MCR has it's own personality and identity.
> 
> I was thinking the other day it'd be cool if Manchester had it's own iconic busses to go hand-in-hand with the trams. Like modern yellow busses. That's just my 2-penny's-worth anyways.
> 
> @VDB - Excellent updates mate.


I think thanks to the devolution powers the Mayor will have more control over bus transport as a whole, at the moment its a hodge podge of different franchises

Let's hope they're a fan of yellow


----------



## VDB

*Yo! Home *| New Islington
Folding apartments concept | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133194676#post133194676



Address: 88 Old Mill Street, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 6


Number of apartments: 24


Developer: Yo! Ltd

*Current status:* Rejected

*Nearest transport:* New Islington






















Yo! Home has been *rejected* by Manchester City Council, who felt that the apartments were too small to be fit for human habitat. 

Cllr Hugh Barratt is quoted as saying: "This is the 21st century, let’s have proper accommodation where people can enjoy a proper life."


Place North West: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/surprise-refusal-for-manchester-yo-homes/


----------



## VDB

*76-82 Oldham St* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128907123#post128907123



Address: 76-82 Oldham St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 6


No. of apartments: 100


Developer: Kempton Homes


*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens































Looks like groundworks are starting on *76-82 Oldham St.*



SteKnight said:


> Ground testing rig on site now. Construction is looking increasingly likely.


----------



## Titan Man

VDB said:


> *Yo! Home *| New Islington
> Folding apartments concept | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133194676#post133194676
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 88 Old Mill Street, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4
> 
> 
> Architect: Glenn Howells
> 
> 
> Floors: 6
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 24
> 
> 
> Developer: Yo! Ltd
> 
> *Current status:* Rejected
> 
> *Nearest transport:* New Islington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo! Home has been *rejected* by Manchester City Council, who felt that the apartments were too small to be fit for human habitat.
> 
> Cllr Hugh Barratt is quoted as saying: "This is the 21st century, let’s have proper accommodation where people can enjoy a proper life."
> 
> 
> Place North West: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/surprise-refusal-for-manchester-yo-homes/


To be honest, it doesn't look like something special, maybe they'll come up with a better project now.


----------



## Jonesy55

Bligh said:


> I always come here and say this but Manchester is booming. I love how MCR has it's own personality and identity.
> 
> I was thinking the other day it'd be cool if Manchester had it's own iconic busses to go hand-in-hand with the trams. Like modern yellow busses. That's just my 2-penny's-worth anyways.
> 
> @VDB - Excellent updates mate.


The old GM buses used to have orange as their brand colour I seem to remember. But maybe yellow to match the trams would be better for the future.


----------



## Justme

Bligh said:


> I always come here and say this but Manchester is booming. I love how MCR has it's own personality and identity.
> 
> I was thinking the other day it'd be cool if Manchester had it's own iconic busses to go hand-in-hand with the trams. Like modern yellow busses. That's just my 2-penny's-worth anyways.


You mean like this...  I don't like the idea of Orange at all, but Yellow is a great colour and works well on the trams and could also on the buses.

As for buses, I highly endorse the new ones used in London for three main reasons.

1) They already exist. 
2) They look great.
3) (and most important) they have a front, middle and back door. I just don't get why so many buses in the UK don't have a back door! Without this, it is so impractical, let alone the ones just with a front door so all people leave the same way as people arrive.


----------



## JamieUK

http://www.express.co.uk/travel/shortbreaks/704453/Manchester-top-game-says-Jane-Memmler

"Manchester has a distinctively creative edge generated by a population that clearly don’t want to live anywhere else."


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square | *Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






















Update by Stopfordian Dreamer:


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing | *St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A















St Peter's Square tram stop reopened today with four platforms. It will form the main interchange station for trams heading to Piccadilly & East Manchester and Victoria & North Manchester.

It's also set amongst some of Manchester's finest architecture, and is sure to be a very busy station once the Second City Crossing reopens and full tram services are resumed.

This photo from Jaga1920:














Some of my photos from today:








































Happy to report that trams are running past the Moseley St Art Gallery once again. For years this building, with the trams rumbling by in front, has been an 'icon' for Manchester.



















:cheers:


----------



## nosey

VDB - fantastic pictures


----------



## VDB

*10-12 Whitworth St* | Knott Mill
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 35


Completion: 2018


Number of apartments: 327


Height: 117m


Developer: Inhabit

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer. Old Victorian warehouse coming down to be replaced by 10-12 Whitworth:


----------



## JamieUK

When/if the axis building is built, i'd imagine you would see this building from the angle in that render.


----------



## VDB

Gorgeous shot of Moseley St with tracery pattern being added to Number 2 SPS. Art gallery to the left there.

Photo by AC1


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Trafford Park branch | *Pomona to the Trafford Centre
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Route: Crumpsall to Trafford Centre (section from Crumpsall to Pomona is existing)


Route letter: J


Number of new stations: 6


Distance of new track: 5.5km


Interchanges with National Rail: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield


Interchanges with existing Network: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Awaiting TTWA Approval

*Nearest transport:* N/A


Map of the new route and stations:














Video of the new line including artist's impressions:











The new Trafford Park branch will serve the city's *Trafford Centre* - which is the second largest shopping centre in the country and one of Manchester's largest visitor attractions. In turn, it will also serve *Manchester United*'s stadium at Old Trafford, the *Imperial War Museum* and *Trafford Park* - which is Europe's largest industrial estate and place-of-work for 35,000 people.


__________


Looks like site prep work has begun for the Trafford Park line, with vegetation clearance ongoing - several buildings are now being demolished to make way for the new line.

Photo update by Johnny de Rivative. The dockside here is riddled with low-density warehouses which are now being cleared away. When the tram finally arrives, this land will be prime development space for higher density buildings.























The tram line will run down this grass verge along the waterfront:














Before submerging into this old railway cutting:































Workers on-site already. The line still requires government approval but Metrolink look confident if they've already started putting workers on site!















The new tram line will join the existing network at *Pomona,* where provision for the Trafford Park line was made in 1999 when the Eccles branch was built - you can see it here where the rails to Eccles veer off to the side, but the railway grooves are in place for the line to Trafford Park to continue straight-on:
















Pomona is currently one of the quietest stations on the Metrolink network as it's on a dockland island which is still awaiting regeneration and development. It will soon become an interchange station between the lines to Eccles & MediaCityUK and the line to Trafford Park, with a tram to central Manchester every 4 minutes - hopefully this will spur its redevelopment? 












:banana:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Looks fantastic! It definetly looks a lot faster route than the other route highlighted on the map. Faster, straighter and simplified.

Once the other line hits Pomona, it's a right slug from there. Maybe this route will also be faster for people wanting to go to Media Cvity too, despite gaving to cross two waterways?

It does look fantastic though and the video did well in puttings things into perspective :cheers:


----------



## VDB

iamtheSTIG said:


> Looks fantastic! It definetly looks a lot faster route than the other route highlighted on the map. Faster, straighter and simplified.
> 
> Once the other line hits Pomona, it's a right slug from there. Maybe this route will also be faster for people wanting to go to Media Cvity too, despite gaving to cross two waterways?
> 
> It does look fantastic though and the video did well in puttings things into perspective :cheers:


Yeah the Imperial War Museum stop will definitely be a faster option to MediaCity from central Manchester than the current MCUK stop.

Hopefully it'll be as fast as the tram in that video! :nuts:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

What caught my eye was the potential for a loop around Salford Quays. With the area becoming incredibly dense, with the population to rise a substantial amount and a more cohesive development plan in place, this could become feasible. 

Potential routes:


Salford Quays Loop
Eccles - Trafford Centre // Trafford Centre - Eccles
City Centre - Salford Quays looping back

To save space, you could sink the Media City tram stop for it to tunnel under the Irwell. Replacing the current stop above ground could either be a continuation of the park fronting the water, or build some slender towers on the space for revenue.

My proposed loop extension:



My proposed views, utilising the spacer with either open space or a development. The development would bring much more life to the waterfront itself, as well as the green space with the bottom floors containing retail, bars restaurants, as well as continuing the cohesive street wall fronting the bay:


Open Space



Development



Open Space showing the tunnel



Development showing the tunnel


----------



## VDB

*Expo 2025: The World's Fair* | Manchester

Manchester will bid to host the 2025 Expo, also known as the World's Fair.

BBC News: Greater Manchester bids to host World Expo 2025

Manchester Evening News: Revealed - the extraordinary bid to bring Expo 2025 to Greater Manchester



 This will be the biggest event ever to be held in Great Britain in terms of visitor numbers.


 The event is estimated to cost £1bn


 20 million visitors are expected


 The Greater Manchester Combined Authority (leaders of the city & suburbs) have chosen Ashton Moss - a large expanse of space 5 miles east of the city - as a "suitable" location for the event.


 The event will be held in the Greater Manchester borough of Tameside, and it is hoped that it will spur regeneration efforts there.


 Ashton Moss is a 110-hectare site, close to Metrolink and rail links.


----------



## Quicksilver

Nice to see they are reusing old disused railway tracks. I wish they did it more elsewhere rather to simply turning them into pedestrian walkways at the best. So much efforts were put into railway 150 years ago and it's pity to see it's going to waste in some places.


----------



## VDB

Quicksilver said:


> Nice to see they are reusing old disused railway tracks. I wish they did it more elsewhere rather to simply turning them into pedestrian walkways at the best. So much efforts were put into railway 150 years ago and it's pity to see it's going to waste in some places.


Quite a few Metrolink extensions over the past decade or so have utilised Manchester's disused railway beds.

The South Manchester line (Didsbury branch) is all on old trackbed which was closed as part of the Beeching Axe in the 60s/early 70s.

What the trackbed looked like in 2009:














Where Chorlton station is now used to be the abandoned old Chorlton-cum-Hardy station, who's platform edge can be seen here on the right:














Chorlton station today:














Similar story up in North Manchester (Monsall station)

2009:













Today:














An old magnificent railway viaduct (the Smedley viaduct) was also brought back into use thanks to Metrolink conversion:












Today:


----------



## VDB

Also Stig - Salford council mooted an idea for a loopline a while back - their idea (quite different to yours of course) wanted to link the Eccles line with the Trafford Park line by extending the Eccles branch through to Barton-on-Irwell and then over a bridge into the Trafford Waters site. 

I can see the merits of joining MediaCity with the new line at Imperial War Museum North : faster services from MediaCity into central Manchester, direct links between the Trafford Centre/MediaCity/Salford Quays; improved connectivity etc.


----------



## Justme

iamtheSTIG said:


> Once the other line hits Pomona, it's a right slug from there. Maybe this route will also be faster for people wanting to go to Media Cvity too, despite gaving to cross two waterways?


It will definitely be faster. I was taking the X50 to MediaCity when the tram was out and on the few days that traffic was light, that was significantly faster. This shouldn't have any traffic problems up until the Imperial War Museum.

Hell, I walked home to Castlefield the other day and found it was as fast as taking the tram from MediaCity! That's how slow that tramline is. I often claimed it was the slowest train in the world, and if I can walk in the same time, then it probably really is.

It should also make it a lot easier to get to Trafford Center which right now is awkward even with the "express" bus.


----------



## VDB

^^

Yeah I live at Ladywell on the Eccles branch so whenever I take the tram in (rare nowadays because of the problems you mention) it was a thoroughly painful experience - going round corners at 10mph as the rails screech away, not to mention way too many stations.

The Airport line was going to be similar when it was in the planning stages - but then they realised how bad the Eccles line was and took out about a third of the stations planned in order to speed it up - that line isn't too bad.

The Trafford line was going to be a lot more bendy with a lot more curves when it was in the planning stages - but again they've listened to Eccles line passengers and have straightened it out (as the map above shows).

With Metrolink, it's the fast, segregated and heavy rail-like sections of the network which are the most popular with passengers - the Altrincham, Bury, East Didsbury and Oldham/Rochdale lines all receive much higher passenger numbers than the East Manchester, Eccles and Airport lines - and this is because these latter three lines struggle to compete with long-established bus routes which run alongside them. The Airport line does a little better because its 24hr service pattern is popular with late night/early morning flyers (and Airport staff).

For the foreseeable future it looks like Metrolink will go more in the direction extending onto converted heavy rail lines than tram lines (with the exception of the Trafford Centre line of course), because they're now looking into tram-train technology, which will allow the network to expand onto railway lines. This is essentially Metrolink going back to its roots - where it converted the Bury/Altrincham railway lines. 

There are a few possible candidates for conversion to Metrolink: the Rose Hill line, Glossop line and Wigan Wallgate (via Atherton) lines are looking like candidates for a new "Third City Crossing" network, and these lines create potential for branching off to other places in the future as well: such as Stockport, Hyde and Monton.


----------



## Jonesy55

Quicksilver said:


> Nice to see they are reusing old disused railway tracks. I wish they did it more elsewhere rather to simply turning them into pedestrian walkways at the best. So much efforts were put into railway 150 years ago and it's pity to see it's going to waste in some places.


At least with pedestrian walkways the routes are still there to be reconverted later, if you build housing etc on them then those potential paths for rail are lost forever.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: Tallest 64, smallest 43


Number of apartments: 1,400


Height: Tallest 200.5m


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Slurry/retaining wall construction is coming along at a rapid pace.

Photos by alex roberts:


----------



## VDB

New apartment block proposed on Red Lion St in the Northern Quarter.

Original planning application has been revised to add one more floor.

38 apartments


----------



## VDB

*Barnes Hospital Village* | Cheadle
Housing & Renovation | Stockport, Greater Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132812538#post132812538



Address: 7 Whitby Close, Cheadle, Stockport, Greater Manchester SK8 


Architect: Original hospital building: Lawrence Booth; New homes & renovation: Jeffrey Bell


Heritage Consultant: Turley


Completion: Early 2017


Local Authority: Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council


Developer: Henley Homes

*Current status:* Under construction

*Nearest transport:* East Didsbury































Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Stockport* | Greater Manchester

A little update on Stockport, a suburban borough in south east Manchester.

Stockport facts


 Population: 286,755


 Area (borough): 48.6sqmi (126.0 km2)


 Authority: Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council


 Train time to central Manchester (Piccadilly): 20 minutes (local train); 9 minutes (express train).




Due to quick train times to central Manchester, relatively cheap land and good governance, Stockport is now starting to ride the wave of a bit of a boom. 

All photos by TLX100.


*Stockport Exchange*


 Office space: 370,000sqft


 Hotel beds: 150


 Developer: Muse


 Cost: £145m














Now nearing completion:

























*Redrock*



 Cost: £45m


 Retail space: 75,000sqft


 Car park spaces: 360


 Developer: GVA, Stockport MB Council













Construction starting:















*Regent House*

Regent House's lower floors are being converted to a 86-bedroom Travelodge
















*Stockport Homes head office*

Stockport Homes are building a new HQ


----------



## Justme

I actually liked Stockport when I visited it a week or so ago. I loved the old Victorian streets heading up to the old market and the Viaduct looks cool. Just a pity about the horrid mall that covered up the river and the bus station. Perhaps one day those will be repaired.

All up though, a really nice place.


----------



## VDB

*First St South* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594502



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 26, 23, 10 & 8


Completion: 2019


Number of apartments: 624


Height: Tallest 86m, second 77m


Developer: Ask/Patrizia

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





































This proposal is very unpopular on the Manc forums, and you can see why uke:

Regardless, groundworks have now started. There'll be two new towers - one 86m (26 floors) and another 77m (23m), surrounded by a series of smaller residential blocks set around a residential and retail courtyard.

It'll bring 625 apartments to this area of town, which currently has well over 3,000 apartments planned and under construction:


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City
































Update by PeteVincent82 on a cloudy September morning....


----------



## ZeroOne

VDB said:


> *H²* | Hulme
> Apartments | Hulme
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135382313#post135382313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Former Manchester Regiment Pub, Hulme Hall Road, Hulme, Manchester M15
> 
> 
> Architect: Calderpeel
> 
> 
> Floors: 8
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 42
> 
> 
> Developer: Whitecroft Residential
> 
> *Current status:* Approved
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Cornbrook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H2* was *approved* at Manchester City Council's planning committee meeting on Thursday.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-manchester-gives-go-ahead-to-1250-homes/



Looked like activity on this site this morning. Not totally sure though, as a lot of construction projects going on around here. If it's Pochin's construction that are doing this project, then they look like they are site already for this project. 3 projects under construction in this area at one time makes things pretty congested!


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















This week's update by *AC1:*


----------



## Grimbarian

I'm liking the cladding on 1 Spinningfields, but it doesn't really seem too similar to the render


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV Twitter.

Same picture, enlarged via my iPad.

No1 Spinningfields.


----------



## VDB

Grimbarian said:


> I'm liking the cladding on 1 Spinningfields, but it doesn't really seem too similar to the render


Seems to be an ongoing thing in Manchester :lol: we see renders and artists impressions and then when the thing finally gets built the cladding looks _better_ than it did in the render!! :lol: 101 Embankment is another example


----------



## Grimbarian

We just have to hope the same thing happens to First Street South :lol:


----------



## VDB

Grimbarian said:


> We just have to hope the same thing happens to First Street South :lol:


Lol I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Little Londons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For Londoners fed up with outrageous house prices, an attractive alternative is to live and work in Manchester or Birmingham. They are Britain’s joint second-biggest urban areas, with around 2.5m people each, and they are on a roll. *
> 
> Birmingham claims to be the only part of Britain with a trade surplus with China. In the past decade the number of professional jobs in Manchester city rose by 50%. Both have a buzzing nightlife and cultural scene, too.
> 
> Small wonder Londoners are flocking. But a familiar spectre is following them up the M40 motorway: housing troubles.
> 
> A few years ago supply and demand of homes more or less balanced out, but now there is a shortfall of about 10,000 homes in Manchester city and 20,000 in Birmingham city, according to data from JLL, a property firm.
> 
> Since 2005 the housing stock in the greater Manchester and Birmingham areas has grown by just 6%, half the rate seen in inner London.
> 
> By London standards, property in both areas is cheap, but that is changing. According to the Resolution Foundation, a think tank, in recent years the rate of home-ownership in Manchester has dropped further from its peak than any other region.
> 
> The decline in Birmingham appears similarly large. Last year house prices in Manchester rose by 10%. Top-end office rents in Birmingham grew by one-tenth last year; it now costs just 15% less per square foot than it does in downtown Manhattan. (The City of London is still twice as expensive.)
> 
> Pricey property constrains the economy by making it hard for people to move to places where they are more productive. Manchester and Birmingham are supposed to be the engines of the non-London economy, so this is bad news for all Britain.
> 
> What is to blame? Some housebuilders are leery of urban markets outside London. In the 2000s they ploughed in, only to get their fingers burned in the crisis of 2007-08. Financiers are cautious too.
> 
> However, land regulation may play a bigger role. According to a recent paper by Christian Hilber and Wouter Vermeulen of the London School of Economics, alongside Greater London, scarcity of open, developable land is greatest in and around Birmingham and Manchester.
> 
> The cities’ large green belts—land whose only real function is to stop urban growth—hem them in. Manchester’s is five times the size of the city. Birmingham’s is smaller, but fiercely defended.
> 
> The city council has submitted a modest plan to put 6,000 homes on the green belt. The central government recently blocked the proposal after a local MP, worried about the reaction of his constituents, caused a fuss.
> 
> Local politics is also to blame. Birmingham and Manchester cannot hope to house all their workers themselves; neighbouring councils must assist too. However, councils in greater Birmingham with lots of Conservative councillors resent becoming dormitory towns for a fast-growing Labour part.
> 
> Trafford, probably greater Manchester’s best-off council (and its only Tory-controlled one), has seen almost no housing construction in recent years.
> 
> ...


http://www.economist.com/news/brita...le-londons?fsrc=scn/fb/te/pe/ed/littlelondons


----------



## jrb

Place North West.

Click on the link for more interesting CGI's.




> *How St Michael’s towers could look*
> 
> 27 Sep 2016, 11:04
> 
> As the pre-planning public consultation into the controversial towers proposed in Gary Neville’s development between Deansgate and Albert Square in central Manchester draws to a close, Place North West has produced a series of mock-up images to see how the new additions to the skyline might look if built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/how-st-michaels-towers-could-look/#sthash.Ms6s332k.dpuf


----------



## Axelferis

Is it so hard to pass from London to manchester?
How people feel after 2-3 years and London behind them?
It's intersteing to notice their desire to stay or the one to go back to the capital city


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






























This week's Clipper's Quay update by *Stopfordian Dreamer*


----------



## VDB

Axelferis said:


> Is it so hard to pass from London to manchester?
> How people feel after 2-3 years and London behind them?
> It's intersteing to notice their desire to stay or the one to go back to the capital city


Not sure I understand what you're asking Axelferis?


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road
































From Paul62's excellent Manchester thread on the Urban Showcase subforum


----------



## jrb

Video of crane being jumped.



> We’ve jumped up tower crane 1 (TC1) again from 84 metres to 108 metres high! This means we can now complete the steelwork to the east tower from level 16 upwards, then install the roof, building maintenance unit at level 20 and the plant room. It will also be used for high level cladding and removal of our third tower crane.
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/BAM-No-1-Spinningfields-851847781561026/


----------



## jrb

Watet Street, left. The smallest Wilnurn Basin block, right.

Taken from.the Glasgow bound sprinter train while moving.

Will post the other picture's when I get back..

Nice piece of Ordsall bridge section as well. More picture's of other parts of the bridge, and the works compound.


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

Back of the site.


----------



## VDB

*2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241021&page=13



Address: 2-4 Chester Road, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: OMI


Floors: 21, 12


Number of apartments: 188


Height: Tallest 61m


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:







































Renaker have submitted a planning application to *Manchester City Council* for 2-4 Chester Road, which can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Crane due on site at Exchange Court next month, according to forummer *Trent Dayne.*



Trent Dayne said:


> I had a look yesterday. Lots of concrete going in. The crane is due in October. Most of the diggers have gone but a mobile crane has been on site this week dropping the steel into the base plate.


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> *2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241021&page=13
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 2-4 Chester Road, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M15
> Architect: OMI
> Floors: 21, 12
> Number of apartments: 188
> Height: Tallest 61m
> Developer: Renaker




This is a nice spot, especially if you have the canal side. Balconies overlooking Castlefield, the rails and the city... and Castlefield/Deansgate is so close, you could almost spit on it.


Step downstairs and straight onto the canal area for a drink. 



I hope the entrance faces the canal side and not the street.


----------



## jrb

Driving up to the back Circle Square via Upper Brook Street.

Imagine what it's going to look like when the car park and tower are build. :shocked:


----------



## Jonesy55

VDB said:


> *Plans in for next phase of £700m Middlewood Locks*
> 
> 546 more apartments gone in for planning


Found this on average home prices in cities around the UK. Hopefully if all these apartments in the pipeline get built over the next few years supply will keep up with demand and prevent Manchester rising up the table much while having the very nice side effect of improving the housing stock for residents in the city. More better and central housing while maintaining reasonble prices should be a boost for the competitiveness of the economy when looking to attract investment and skilled employees.


----------



## jrb

2-4 Chester Road.

The red outlines are the 4 Owen Street towers.

The yellow outline is another proposed tower. Can't remember it's name.

The property developer behind this proposal is Renaker. Expect it to get built.

That view coming down Chester Road and from Old Trafford(for United fans) is going to look immense. A great advert, and a great Gateway into the city centre. 

I appreciate the renders look huge, but I decided to keep them at the same size

The link to the full application is below the renders.




































































































http://www.publicaccess.manchester.gov.uk/associateddocs/MCCList1.aspx?113870/FO/2016


----------



## jrb

AJD has just posted some more renders from the planning application. The last one is a cracker.



AJD1984 said:


> :drool:


----------



## VDB

*City Forest Park* | Irwell Valley

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135785415#post135785415



 New 800 acre park to be created from reclaimed industrial wasteland


 3 miles from central Manchester


 Numerous listed structures, railway viaducts etc.


 45km of paths cycleways


----------



## PortoNuts

It seems like every one of Manchester's projects is on massive scale!


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























Crane now fully up at Exchange Court.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Jonesy55 said:


> Found this on average home prices in cities around the UK. Hopefully if all these apartments in the pipeline get built over the next few years supply will keep up with demand and prevent Manchester rising up the table much while having the very nice side effect of improving the housing stock for residents in the city. More better and central housing while maintaining reasonble prices should be a boost for the competitiveness of the economy when looking to attract investment and skilled employees.


Interesting graph and thanks for posting it. 

I heard Brighton is allegedly on par with London house prices.


----------



## jrb

Greengate. Embankment West tower. (with City Suites residential and 101 and 100 Embankment offices)


----------



## jrb

It's Peel Holdings, so don't expect the proposal to look anything remotely like that. In fact, I'm expecting their usual pile of shite. 

Link originally posted by..........



Urmstoniain said:


> PLANNING chiefs are set to make a decision on a £1billion housing and business development proposal earmarked for land near the Trafford Centre.
> 
> The proposed Trafford Waters scheme - situated between the banks of the Manchester Ship Canal and Trafford Boulevard / Old Barton Road in Urmston – will go before Trafford Council’s planning committee on Thursday October 13.
> The bumper application would include up to 3,000 flats and 86,700sqm of commercial and office space, a 300-room hotel, 150-bed carehome and a primary school, catering for up to 420 pupils
> 
> http://www.messengernewspapers.co.u...rs_super_scheme_to_go_before_planning_chiefs/


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






























Now rising quickly.

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26



Address: Oxford Street, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square






















A planning app has gone in for the demolition of the old Odeon Cinema to build *Landmark,* which can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Hulme Crowne Plaza* | Hulme
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130975375#post130975375



Address: 57 Booth St West, Hulme, Manchester M15


Height: 60m


Floors: 19


Number of hotel rooms: 210


Developer: Bruntwood & Manchester Business School

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






















Photo update by *Toby Howard* on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*Downtown* | Ordsall
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579741&page=7



Address: 51 Woden St, Ordsall, Salford, M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: 15, 10, 7 & 4


Contractor: McGoff & Byrne


No. of apartments: 372


Developer: Villafont

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook























Looks like groundworks/ early stage construction has now started on this.

Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























Update by PAN75 today, looking down *Quay St.*


----------



## Jonesy55

Mr Cladding said:


> Interesting graph and thanks for posting it.
> 
> I heard Brighton is allegedly on par with London house prices.


The prices are not far off from what I've read and seen, maybe a bit less than Oxford/Cambridge but more than most other cities. Unfortunately wages for jobs in Brighton are not much different to wages in Manchester/Leeds etc which makes it particularly unaffordable. You can always commute to London from there to access the higher paid jobs but that will cost £300-400/month on one of the worst rail services in the UK which would eat up most of the higher salary for most people I think.


----------



## PortoNuts

Incredible work you've been doing here VDB. The amount of construction going on in Manchester never fails to amaze me.


----------



## VDB

PortoNuts said:


> Incredible work you've been doing here VDB. The amount of construction going on in Manchester never fails to amaze me.


My pleasure Porto, thank you for checking in


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook
































Update on the ongoing groundworks for this site on Glenbrook's Twitter page:


----------



## VDB

*Neo Bank House* | Piccadilly
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128793695#post128793695



Address: 9 Charlotte St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Cost: £8m


Floors: 15


Office Space: 52,000sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens























*Neo* is now nearing completion

Photo by Neil081273


----------



## PortoNuts

What an elegant glassy building.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Manchester Uni rebids £240m Fallowfield student village*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The University of Manchester has gone back to the market to rebid its major Fallowfield student hall project.*
> 
> *The vast Fallowfield student village at Owens Park is one of the University’s largest planned projects in its 10-year building programme.*
> 
> The first phase of the scheme was due to have started already, but procurement chiefs were forced back to the drawing board after the University’s three framework contractors submitted tenders substantially in excess of the budget.
> 
> At the time the project to build 3,000 student room was estimated at around £140m-£170m. Since then the scope and phasing has been changed.
> 
> In the latest prequalification notice for contractors, the project has been given an estimated cost band of £65m to £245m, depending on whether one phase or all three phased are awarded.
> 
> The present tender race is for the first phase of the student halls with the University hoping to attract five bidders.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-uni-rebids-240m-fallowfield-student-village/


----------



## jrb

ELocated on the edge of Ancoats. Great Ancoats Street.

Originally posted by.......



AJD1984 said:


> *Architect:* Tim Groom
> 
> *Developer:* Mulbury
> 
> D&A Statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Precedence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Massing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Local Area*


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV.


----------



## jrb




----------



## Quicksilver

What is happening to Axis Tower, if I am mistaken, the one by canal which has some issues with construction.


----------



## jrb

Quicksilver said:


> What is happening to Axis Tower, if I am mistaken, the one by canal which has some issues with construction.


Currently piling a retaining wall after the road collapsed on to the site.

As far as we know it's still going ahead.


----------



## jrb

Hotel alrredy signed up for the first 12 floors.

Mike Ingall and Allied London have a very good track record of delivering proosals.

Originally posted by..........



AJD1984 said:


> Hong Kong investors for St John's Place
> 
> 
> St. John’s Place: A Home on the heritage and history of Manchester
> 
> HONG KONG, 4 October 2016 – The award winning Allied London is developing a gateway building to the historic district in Manchester. St. John's Place derives inspiration from the original modern era towers of New York and Chicago, while perfectly fits in with its surroundings and the long standing heritage and history of the City of Manchester. The developer has appointed JLL as the sole agent and released the units for sales in Hong Kong. The asking prices of the flats start at £212,000 (HKD2.12 million). ​
> 
> Inspired by History
> 
> The 1830s Grade 1 listed warehouse, the Bonded Warehouse, and the UK's first passenger railway combined to form the backdrop for the new living village at St. John's and gives the building a certain degree of charm that only such a heritage can instil.
> 
> The 50-storey St. John's Place provides 287 units sized range between 412 and 2,730 sq. ft. The project has one, two and three-bedrooms units. Influenced by these early buildings, St. John's place is designed as an elegant and classic tower. Its form and shape is simple; its look is timeless; its materials are traditional, while its interiors, is made up of a series of natural materials.
> 
> The first ten floors will be the Nadler Hotel, one of the premier hotel operators in London's Soho district and an ideal partner in Manchester. Sitting above are several amenity floors, cafés, restaurants, health and wellbeing facilities, meeting areas, as well as rooms and spaces, exclusively for St. John's Place residents. Below sits the garden, a beautiful green space for a quiet retreat.
> 
> The top 12 floors contain the winter garden apartments where the outside comes inside providing an internal winter garden space to create a different experience.
> 
> Timeless Details
> 
> The same standards are applied to all apartment in the complex, be it small or large, each space shares the fine touches and attention to detail that Allied London is known for.
> 
> The living room is the focal point of the apartment, with iconic furniture and contemporary finishes. The kitchen has an open plan layout with dining connecting with the living room space, with beautiful durable quality materials in practical and innovative applications. The bedroom adopts luxurious and simple design of layouts, fabrics and finishes, while the bathroom uses handsome materials beautifully detailed. All of these considered design elements make the difference.
> 
> "We are creating a place to live for the future, but we are doing it a traditional way, in a way that people will value and see the quality and effort that's gone into making their new home", said Michael Ingall, Chief Executive of Allied London.
> 
> He continued, "St. John's will be a unique way to live the Manchester experience. Imagine a place that stimulates the senses. A sanctuary, an oasis, a secure home in the city – the place that enlivens you. Light, aspect, serenity. Relax among a rich tapestry of alleyways and courtyards or choose to live in style, elevated over Manchester's captivating skyline.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JSidlow9
> 
> http://www.jll.com.hk/hong-kong/en-...press_release_irp&utm_campaign=st_johns_place


----------



## hugh

Good looking building ... Classic modernism. Anyone know the estimated completion date?


----------



## jrb

hugh said:


> Good looking building ... Classic modernism. Anyone know the estimated completion date?


We think 2018/19.

Selling apartments now.

Another 2 PRS towers are proposed nearby in St John's.

You can see all 3 towers together in this render.


----------



## jrb

The MECD site a few weeks back. Show's the size of the site, more of it not on the picture, and the size of the 1 building that will eventually fill it.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.

3 levels of underground parking to be dug out first.

The land behind is also primed for redevelopment. It won't stay like that.

Latest update by......



alex.roberts said:


> Update from yesterday, they've dug down quite deep at the front of the site:


----------



## jrb

Quicksilver said:


> What is happening to Axis Tower, if I am mistaken, the one by canal which has some issues with construction.


Latest update picture by.......



Pendlemac said:


> Took this yesterday evening. Looks like the retaing wall isn't sheet piling after all.
> 
> Axis_site by Martyn Clapham, on Flickr
> 
> Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of the two big generators that are behind the fencing on the pavement of Whitworth Street West.


This is what the entrance/ street level should look like.


----------



## Mr Cladding

jrb said:


> We think 2018/19.
> 
> Selling apartments now.
> 
> Another 2 PRS towers are proposed nearby in St John's.
> 
> You can see all 3 towers together in this render.


Those towers on the right are horrid , what's with those windows.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Some child who though tetris tiny windows in the damp, dark UK was clever.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Some child who though tetris tiny windows in the damp, dark UK was clever.


There's an development in Birmingham , Arena Central i think uses that same derided cladding type.


----------



## jrb

Nipped into town this Afternoon.

Windows will eventually need to be sealed and cleaned.


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City































Update by Mattsqu


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* and *One Spinningfields* | City Zone

Update by Mattsqu:


----------



## jrb

No2 St Peter's Square(next to the recently completed No2 St Peter's Sauare), and the on-going redevelopment of St Peter's Square itself.

The glass cladding is now visible.

Today.


----------



## jrb

Many of Manchester's old buildings are Victorian red brick and terracotta warehouses.Ffirst picture.



















https://twitter.com/AndrewPBrooks

http://andrewbrooksphotography.com/image.php?ID=4536


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

2011 census had GM larger than Birmingham Metro by around 100k.

But regardless of current exact size (they're probably the same within error margins), GM is growing at three times the rate.

Population on this scale is a little nebulous though. Because there are so many ways to define a European city. There's Greater Manchester and Manchester City and the Greater Manchester Built Up Area and the Greater Manchester Metropolitan Area and the Greater Manchester Exclusive Economic Area and so on and so on. And they all have different borders and limits.

Unlike, say, an American city, which is clearly defined because beyond the city limits there's ten thousand miles of nothing. In Britain, every city is just towns that merged together over a thousand years.

It's fair, and accurate, to say that until the next census, they're the same size, just because of the near-infinite number of ways you can measure it - depending on your own bias.


----------



## JamieUK

I think they will become a point when you can't tell where Manchester ends and Liverpool begins.


----------



## VDB

*St Michael's* | Peterloo
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134391006#post134391006



Address: Bootle St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Make


Floors: 31/21


Height: 130m, 104m


Office Space: 135,000sqft


Hotel bedrooms: 200


Number of apartments: 150


Developer: Consortium with Gary Neville, Ryan Giggs, Brendan Flood, Manchester City Council

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square








































Hasn't yet been approved however it looks like perhaps internal demolition has now begun on the buildings due to be cleared to make way for the St Michaels scheme.

Photos by *Paul62.*


----------



## Jonesy55

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Birmingham's local authority area is just over 1 million, making it the largest local authority in Europe. The wider West Midlands county around Birmingham has a population of 2.8 million - slightly more than Greater Manchester.


Neither WM county nor GM county are that accurate as a measure Imo, Coventry is included in WM when it's really a separate mid-sized city while Wigan borough is pretty far removed from the bulk of GM Imo.

They are pretty much the same size I always think, not much in it either way. Manchester is growing more quickly in the core city though, I think the City of Manchester was up to 526,000 in 2015, another 1%+ growth for the year which is quite high by European standards.


----------



## geoking66

The St Michael's demolition rubs me the wrong way, which is irksome because I love the scheme in and of itself, but there are so many lots and crap buildings that could go instead.


----------



## VDB

*10-12 Whitworth St* | Knott Mill
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 35


Completion: 2018


Number of apartments: 327


Height: 117m


Developer: Inhabit

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Demolition continues on the building due to make way for 10-12 Whitworth Street.

Scheduled to be complete for the New Year but looks like it might be ahead of time.

Photo by SteKnight.


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> Difficult because all EU countries have different censuses at different times - not to mention varying methods to define what a city is.
> 
> The population of the City of Manchester (the bit in the middle of Greater Manchester) was *392,819 in 2001*, which had increased to *503,127 by 2011* - an *increase of 110,308 (22%)*, making Manchester the UK's fastest growing city and the third fastest growing local authority (after the London boroughs of Newham and Tower Hamlets). By 2014 it had expanded again, to *520,215.*
> 
> The city centre has seen unprecedented growth, from only a few hundred in the early 1990s to well over 22,000 now (and potentially 50,000 by 2021).
> 
> Greater Manchester (which engulfs the city, suburbs and some commuter towns) had a population of *2.4 million in 2001*, which rose to *2.7 million by 2011* and is now at *2.8 million.*
> 
> So I'm not sure how that compares to other European cities - but nearly 400,000 people in 15 years is quite a lot!
> 
> :cheers:


That is a lot, especially for a Western European city. London has grown more (something like 1.5 million in the last 15 years), but many cities in Europe are comparatively static.

That said, the figures are probably similar in western cities outside of Europe.

One thing to be careful when using city-proper figures is that growth may include large numbers simply moving around the urban or metro area. i.e. people hopping across the river from Salford to Manchester 50yards away are counted. I read somewhere that there has been significant movement from within the suburbs of Greater Manchester to the city center.

That said, 400,000 people adding to Greater Manchester is significant and many would come from the wider region as well as the EU.

I look forward to when this will cross the all-important 3million barrier.


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Birmingham's local authority area is just over 1 million, making it the largest local authority in Europe. The wider West Midlands county around Birmingham has a population of 2.8 million - slightly more than Greater Manchester.


Just a question here, what do you define as a local authority? This is something rather unique to the UK and I can't see any comparisons for instance in Germany.

Where I lived in Germany, the closest thing to a local authority there is a city proper (within that are suburbs or districts, but they don't have an authority of their own). In this case, the largest local authority in Germany is Berlin with 3.5 million, Hamburg with 1.7 million, Munich with 1.4 million and Cologne with 1 million. These figures don't include the surround urban or metropolitan areas.


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> One thing to be careful when using city-proper figures is that growth may include large numbers simply moving around the urban or metro area. i.e. people hopping across the river from Salford to Manchester 50yards away are counted. I read somewhere that there has been significant movement from within the suburbs of Greater Manchester to the city center.


Definitely something to consider, especially in Greater Manchester which has many such borders. I think in this instance using Greater Manchester as a whole is a better way of defining how many people are moving in rather than just moving around the metropolitan area. More people are definitely moving into the core of the urban area though, after many years of decentralisation and suburbanisation. The city centre's population has multiplied, and Wards such as Cheetham, Ancoats & Clayton and Hulme are now bulging at the seams (Cheetham has a population of 24,000 which is very high for a single ward). Think in future ward boundaries will change and we'll get lots of very small wards across central Manchester so that they all balance out.




Justme said:


> I look forward to when this will cross the all-important 3million barrier.


Me too! Perhaps in ten years if current trends continue?


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> Just a question here, what do you define as a local authority? This is something rather unique to the UK and I can't see any comparisons for instance in Germany.
> 
> Where I lived in Germany, the closest thing to a local authority there is a city proper (within that are suburbs or districts, but they don't have an authority of their own). In this case, the largest local authority in Germany is Berlin with 3.5 million, Hamburg with 1.7 million, Munich with 1.4 million and Cologne with 1 million. These figures don't include the surround urban or metropolitan areas.


Local authorities are council areas - so Manchester City Council run everything from Charlestown to the Airport and from the city centre to Openshaw; Salford City Council run everything from Adelphi to Walkden and from Clifton to Eccles; Trafford Council run everything from Trafford City down to Bowdon and from Priory to Carrington, &tc.

Local authorities in Greater Manchester:










Think what you are referring to with your German example sounds like our equivalent of the GMCA or GLA - Metro-wide authorities which encompass several different local authorities.


----------



## AWS

Does anybody know when the St Michael's project is set to be complete? I've read that the main bulk of both Circe Square (phase one) and the St John's area (St John's Place/St John's living/Village/Factory) will be complete by the fourth quarter of 2019. Also I've read that this is the projected finishing date for the Affinity project as well. If this is to be the case it will be very interesting to see how the city centre of Manchester will look in around three years time.


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> Just a question here, what do you define as a local authority?


It's basically the city/borough/county/district you live in, so in your case the City of Manchester, if you lived a few hundred metres away the City of Salford, in my case the County of Shropshire, if you are in London it's the borough you live in.

Note that some places (see Lancashire, Kent, Norfolk and all the other beige areas on the map below) have a two-tier setup with a county and a district below that. Most urban areas plus a few others and everywhere in Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland though only have the one level of Local Authority.


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City































Frame now going up - photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> Local authorities are council areas - so Manchester City Council run everything from Charlestown to the Airport and from the city centre to Openshaw; Salford City Council run everything from Adelphi to Walkden and from Clifton to Eccles; Trafford Council run everything from Trafford City down to Bowdon and from Priory to Carrington, &tc.
> 
> Think what you are referring to with your German example sounds like our equivalent of the GMCA or GLA - Metro-wide authorities which encompass several different local authorities.


Thanks for the definition. It seems that what I am referring to in Germany are then local authorities. There is no smaller councils than the ones I mentioned.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Government confirms backing for all of HS2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The whole HS2 high speed rail line including links to Manchester and Leeds is going ahead.*
> 
> *The Transport Secretary Chris Grayling yesterday confirmed that the government is committed to pressing ahead with HS2 to tackle the looming capacity crisis and to help boost jobs.*
> 
> He also confirmed construction would begin on the scheme in the first half of next year.
> 
> The Transport Secretary’s statement quashes speculation that the second phase north of Birmingham could either be delayed or cancelled.
> 
> Grayling said: “We need HS2 now more than ever.
> 
> “We need HS2 for the capacity it will bring on the routes between London, the West Midlands, Crewe, Leeds and Manchester as well as the space it’ll create elsewhere on our transport network.
> 
> “We need it for the boost it will give to our regional and national economies. And we need it for the jobs it will create, and for the way it will link our country together.”
> 
> He has also confirmed plans to make £70m of government funds available to support local communities and road safety along the route between London and the West Midlands.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/12/government-confirms-backing-for-all-of-hs2/


----------



## po8crg

New Manchester ward boundaries for end of 2017.


----------



## VDB

po8crg said:


> New Manchester ward boundaries for end of 2017.


Oh really? Do you have a map/any more information?


----------



## po8crg

VDB said:


> Oh really? Do you have a map/any more information?


Initial consultation concluded on 26 September: https://www.lgbce.org.uk/current-reviews/north-west/greater-manchester/manchester

Draft recommendations due in November, so we will see a new map then for the first time (the map on the link above is the current one). Consultation until late January, and then final recommendations in April.

SI implementing the new boundaries is likely to be September/October 2017, but will almost certainly be the final recommendations. There will be a vote in Parliament, but it's basically a formality.


----------



## jrb

Redevelopment of Manchester's Medieval Quarter,

Loads of plans and info.

Just a couple I picked out.

The stand alone hair salon opposite Victoria Station is going, to open up the view when you come out of Victoria Station.

The pedestrian bridge connecting the Cathedral Quarter to Embankment 101 and 100 is going to be a garden bridge.

Below is a plan of what the proposals are, or could be. The numbered information and proposals aren't very clear, but you can just make the words out.

Click on the link for the full PDF report. Interesting reading.



> Item 22 - Medieval Quarter Masterplan (203.95 KB, PDF)


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks Phase 1* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford M5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of apartments: 571


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Crane going up at Middlewood Locks.

Photo by yesevil


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






























Cores beginning to rise at Clipper's Quay.

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*London Road Fire Station* | Piccadilly
Redevelopment | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132826349#post132826349



Address: 11 Whitworth St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Original building: Woodhouse, Willoughby & Langam


Temporary Use: Events space/outdoor Summer cinema


Long-term Use: Apartments, restaurants, bars, market & events space


Local Authority: Manchester City Council


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly






































The courtyard at LRFS, pictured above, will be used for a Christmas Market and an ice rink over the Christmas period.

Manchester Evening News: Christmas market and ice rink to open inside London Road Fire Station



The event will be known as The Winter Gathering, will start on November 11th and will feature art gallery and performance space during the day with 'house-style' parties and DJ sets at night.

The main Manchester Christmas markets are a fair old walk from LRFS but the organisers of the event are hoping it will complement them, and drag footfall down to this area of town, which has traditionally been seen as on the very edge of the city centre.

There'll also be streetfood and an artisan market.


----------



## mileymc1

We all know Manchester is expanding and improving on a massive scale and very rapidly! The wonderful thing is that it's all going in the right direction. Sure there a few "meh" projects but that's normal.

Alot of places think building a few shiny towers makes it a city. Manchester is thinking way beyond that. Not only improving the city with many of those upcoming shiny skyscrapers but the massive developments for retail, businesses, offices, leisure, education, luxury accommodation, student accommodation, hotels, new parks etc... Way beyond the city itself as well with the outskirts really expanding and also re-developing. The metro link expansions. The airport expansions. The HS2 announcement. If Manchester really does get the Expo in 2025 it will be a complete game changer. We think things are booming now, trust me if this deal goes through... Prepare for an exhilarating ride until it arrives!


----------



## jrb

St John's towers, masssing CGI's.

Click on the link for more CGI's.

Originally posted by....



M60 said:


> Shots from the Townscape Assessment here:
> 
> https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2...-how-will-manchesters-newest-skyscraper-look/


And then......



mooned said:


> Thank you M60, can't wait to see these built!


----------



## PortoNuts

mileymc1 said:


> We all know Manchester is expanding and improving on a massive scale and very rapidly! The wonderful thing is that it's all going in the right direction. Sure there a few "meh" projects but that's normal.
> 
> Alot of places think building a few shiny towers makes it a city. Manchester is thinking way beyond that. Not only improving the city with many of those upcoming shiny skyscrapers but the massive developments for retail, businesses, offices, leisure, education, luxury accommodation, student accommodation, hotels, new parks etc... Way beyond the city itself as well with the outskirts really expanding and also re-developing. The metro link expansions. The airport expansions. The HS2 announcement. If Manchester really does get the Expo in 2025 it will be a complete game changer. We think things are booming now, trust me if this deal goes through... Prepare for an exhilarating ride until it arrives!


And it's well deserved. 

After so much time always listening to the doom and gloom of the North, it's fantastic to see its major city reinventing itself.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria





























A really, really, really deep hole


----------



## VDB

*Piccadilly station expansion *| Piccadilly
Tram Stop | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495517



Address: Piccadilly station, Station Approach, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M2


Owner: Network Rail


Rail companies operating: Transpennine Express, Virgin Trains, Arriva Trains North &tc


Funding: Network Rail, HS2 Ltd, UK Government, TfGM


Current number of platforms: 14 (+2 Metrolink) (ranked 15th in UK)


Planned number of platforms: 24 (+4 Metrolink) (ranked 1st in UK)


Cost: £1.6bn


Projects involved: Metrolink, High Speed Two, Northern Powerhouse Rail, Northern Hub

*Current status:* Pre-Planning (navigating through Government)

*Nearest transport:* N/A













Plans to make Manchester's Piccadilly station the UK's largest rail station moved a step closer yesterday as the government announced it was committed to bringing High Speed Two to Manchester.

Beforehand, Phase 1 of the line (between London and the West Midlands) had been confirmed, but now the strategic heart of HS2 (to link Manchester and London) has been confirmed.

But High Speed Two is not the only expansion planned at Piccadilly, as the diagram below shows. Currently, Piccadilly has 14 platforms - 2 through platforms which are elevated above the station, 12 terminus platforms for suburban and long-distance trains, and 2 Metrolink platforms underneath the station.













*High Speed Two (HS2)*

HS2 will bring an extra four terminating platforms to Piccadilly station - and will be added into a new train shed to the east (right on the diagram above) of the existing station. This area is currently an empty car park, and a back alley street (Sheffield St) will be transformed into a grand new atrium between the current station and the HS2 station. Retail, restaurants and waiting spaces will be added in underneath the HS2 platforms.


*Northern Hub*

The Northern Hub rail project will bring two new through platforms to Piccadilly station and will be added onto the south side of the station (on the left on the diagram above). These two new platforms will enable trains to run through Manchester from north to south, uniting not just the north and south of Greater Manchester but also helping to connect Northern England with central Manchester and Manchester Airport.


*Northern Powerhouse Rail (NPR)*

To complement the North-South axis of HS2, government has also proposed an East-West axis in the form of Northern Powerhouse Rail - forming a hub at Manchester Piccadilly. NPR will run from Liverpool to Newcastle and Hull via Manchester - with a tunnel underneath the Pennine Hills to Leeds. The route will run underground through central Manchester, with a 4-platform cavern station deep underneath Piccadilly.


*Metrolink*

Metrolink at Piccadilly will be doubled in size to four platforms and pushed further underground, underneath the atrium between HS2 and the mainline station for ease of access.


*Undercroft Retail*

The enormous cavernous space underneath Piccadilly station will be transformed into a retail, dining and waiting space - making good use of the enormous redbrick arches, and linking across the station's Atrium into the waiting/dining space underneath the HS2 platforms.



All in all, by the mid-2030s Manchester's Piccadilly station will be the UK's largest - and probably busiest - transport hub. Multiple different modes of transport will integrate and entwine here: Metrolink, suburban rail, regional rail, National Rail, bus & coach services and potentially even international rail. It'll be a multi-level, multi-access behemoth embedded into the very centre of Manchester.

:banana:


----------



## PEP_33

Weren't there plans to move the chorlton st coach station to Piccadilly too?


----------



## VDB

PEP_33 said:


> Weren't there plans to move the chorlton st coach station to Piccadilly too?


Yep - the coach terminal will combine with bus services moved over from Piccadilly Gardens to create a new local & national bus & coach interchange underneath the Northern Hub platforms (where the Fairfield St taxi rank is now)


----------



## ZeroOne

VDB said:


> Yep - the coach terminal will combine with bus services moved over from Piccadilly Gardens to create a new local & national bus & coach interchange underneath the Northern Hub platforms (where the Fairfield St taxi rank is now)


Hold on, are you saying the Stagecoach and Magic Bus terminal at Piccadilly Gardens will be moved to the train station?

Or am I being wildly optimistic?


----------



## Justme

Technically speaking many stations around the world add all platforms in and under a station when giving the total number as they are all technically train platforms. In this way, one could add the underground platforms in London's terminal stations when comparing with the new Piccadilly.

In fairness of course, it could also be argued that the metrolink platforms in Piccadilly could be added to Piccadilly's total as they are under the station and not on the street adjacent to it. (Then again, many may say that trams are not real trains anyway but guided buses, but I won't go there knowing how personal many Mancunians feel about their trams ;O)


----------



## Justme

jrb said:


> Redevelopment of Manchester's Medieval Quarter,
> 
> Loads of plans and info.
> 
> Just a couple I picked out.
> 
> The stand alone hair salon opposite Victoria Station is going, to open up the view when you come out of Victoria Station.
> 
> The pedestrian bridge connecting the Cathedral Quarter to Embankment 101 and 100 is going to be a garden bridge.
> 
> Below is a plan of what the proposals are, or could be. The numbered information and proposals aren't very clear, but you can just make the words out.
> 
> Click on the link for the full PDF report. Interesting reading.


I really like this development - at least how it is proposed. Sadly though I can't access the link in this post.


----------



## VDB

ZeroOne said:


> Hold on, are you saying the Stagecoach and Magic Bus terminal at Piccadilly Gardens will be moved to the train station?
> 
> Or am I being wildly optimistic?


Moving the local buses to Piccadilly station has been mentioned by TfGM - certainly makes sense in terms of integration, especially if they're rebuilding the National Express station at Piccadilly as well.




Justme said:


> Technically speaking many stations around the world add all platforms in and under a station when giving the total number as they are all technically train platforms. In this way, one could add the underground platforms in London's terminal stations when comparing with the new Piccadilly.
> 
> In fairness of course, it could also be argued that the metrolink platforms in Piccadilly could be added to Piccadilly's total as they are under the station and not on the street adjacent to it. (Then again, many may say that trams are not real trains anyway but guided buses, but I won't go there knowing how personal many Mancunians feel about their trams ;O)


In terms of National Rail platforms Piccadilly will be the largest train station in the UK by the mid-2030s. However, this does not take into account expansion at London terminals - e.g. Waterloo.


----------



## Vielleicht

If they are moving Metrolink in effect to the other side of the station, how does that change the way the tram line approaches from the London Road side?


----------



## jrb

Chethams, or Chets as it's locally known,is located right in the heart of the city centre. It's one of the oldest and most famous music schools in the UK, if not the World. Many of it's pupils come from all over the World. The new school next to the wider campus was built a few years back. The new Stoller music hall has just been finished. See below.



















http://www.manchester-architectural...chethams-school-of-music-new-building-latrest

Finished! :banana:

Another great addition to Manchester's growing music and cultural venues.

Link to the website at the bottom of the pictures.














































http://stollerhall.com


----------



## jrb

Breaking news.

Trafford Waters get's planning approval.

Click on the link below for article



> *Huge £1bn Trafford Waters development on banks of Manchester Ship Canal given go-ahead*
> 
> 20:55, 13 OCT 2016 UPDATED 20:56, 13 OCT 2016
> 
> BY ANDREW BARDSLEY
> 
> The scheme could create 5,000 jobs and will feature 3,000 new flats, nearly one million square feet of shop and office space, a hotel, a 150 bed care home, and a new primary school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...huge-1bn-trafford-waters-development-12023112


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the flythrough animation showing the route, stops, and attractions along the route.



> *The £350m Trafford Centre Metrolink line has been given the government green light.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The six new stops from Pomona will be Wharfside for Old Trafford, the Imperial War Museum North , Trafford Park Village, Parkway, EventCity and the intu Trafford Centre .
> 
> Work on the new line could start as early as Christmas and the route operational by 2020 - and transport bosses say it will transform the way people travel around the region.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...rolink-trafford-centre-line-approved-12021610


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Space Project phase two gets go-ahead
> 
> 13 Oct 2016, 10:01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning permission has been granted by Manchester City Council for a £14m expansion of the TV and film production complex at West Gorton, which will increase in size by 90,000 sq ft.
> 
> Across the 17-acre Space Project site, more than 90,000 sq ft of new buildings will be built for TV and film production and related support activities including a 30,000 sq ft stage.


----------



## jrb

Update on Trinity Island via Mike Ingall onTwitter.



> Michael Ingall ‏@michaelingall
> @trinityislandsmcr more work in progress, before the renders go on, but getting there, @alliedlondon


----------



## jrb

Business Desk North West.




> DEVELOPERS have given a flavour of what Rochdale’s £250m shopping and leisure development could look like, ahead of the submission of a planning application in the next few weeks.
> 
> While the final designs for Genr8’s Rochdale Riverside scheme have not yet been confirmed, the latest images give an idea of what it’s expected to look like.
> 
> The development is a key part of Rochdale town centre’s regeneration programme, which includes the re-opening of the River Roch and the construction of Rochdale Borough Council’s award winning customer service centre, library and office building, Number One Riverside.
> 
> High streets giants Next and M&S have already signed up to the scheme, with Reel cinema planning to open a six screen cinema in the development.
> 
> Council leader Richard Farnell, said: “This fantastic development will bring top high street names into Rochdale for the first time and give our early evening economy a much needed shot in the arm. A vibrant town centre with lots of shops and restaurants is something our residents have wanted for a long time and this scheme will deliver all this and more.”
> 
> The council-backed scheme will contain around 25 retail and leisure units, including restaurants and cafes.
> 
> An independent economic assessment of the scheme, which is set to be around 200,000sq ft in size, suggests that the proposed development will create over 1,000 permanent jobs and could be worth around £17m per year to the local economy.
> 
> The public will be given an opportunity to view the proposals at an exhibition to be displayed in Number One Riverside following the submission of the planning application.


----------



## jrb

It would be wonderful if all our warehouses in the city centre were converted to residential en-masse.

Business Desk North West.



> PERMISSION has been granted for a Grade II-listed shipping warehouse, which has lain largely untouched for almost 70 years, to be restored and turned into carbon-neutral homes in a £1.2m scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 Waterloo Street in Manchester city centre is one of three buildings which used to form factory and packing warehouse Transact House.
> 
> After snapping up the five-tier building for just less than £1m developer Stephen Beech, founder of Beech Holdings, will transform it by creating eight one-bed, three studios, two Duplex and four two-bed apartments.
> 
> Beech, 38, said the company would preserve the heritage of the building and that the scheme will complete within six months.
> 
> He said: “I am delighted that we have received planning permission for Number 2 Waterloo Street from Manchester City Council.
> 
> “We feel honoured to have the support of the council to restore this beautiful building for the enjoyment of many generations to come.
> 
> “Now that the development money has officially been allocated, we will focus our efforts to ensure new tenants can enjoy beautiful carbon-neutral homes within six months.”
> 
> He added that Number 2 Waterloo Street, which was built in 1880, gives an insight into the industrial revolution, with markings of workers’ clogs in the floorboards still visible on the upper floors.
> 
> “It’s a forgotten gem and has been a ‘ghost building’ for a long time,” said the Urmston born developer, whose firm takes unloved buildings in prime Manchester locations and develops them into apartments.
> 
> “You can literally see the last people who have walked there. There are dints from workers’ steel clogs which obviously chipped away at the floor.
> 
> “I love the building’s character, its huge windows, and that Beech Holdings will be restoring it while also retaining its unique character.
> 
> “We will invest £1.2m on Number 2 Waterloo Street’s transformation and are very pleased to be doing so as, otherwise, it would have just been allowed to crumble and decay.
> 
> “Our Beech Construction arm will bring this to market within six months, with the apartments boasting tall ceilings and open light living spaces.”
> 
> It comes after Beech Holdings – the parent company of Beech Properties and Beech Construction - recently landed a £30m revolving credit finance facility, after being advised by Clearwater International.
> 
> Carbon-neutral property developer Beech Holdings, which has a gross development pipeline of over £150m, also launched its headquarters on Oxford Street earlier this summer.


----------



## VDB

*Element* | Old Trafford
Apartments | Trafford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135441456#post135441456



Address: 7 Warwick Road, Old Trafford, Trafford M16


Start date: summer 2016


Completion: 2018


Floors: 11


Number of apartments: 90


Developer: Enviro/North Point Global

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Old Trafford





















Update from North Point Global's newsletter.


----------



## VDB

*10-12 Whitworth St* | Knott Mill
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125394231#post125394231



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 35


Completion: 2018


Number of apartments: 327


Height: 117m


Developer: Inhabit

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Site clearance almost complete.

Photo by Jabezlad


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26



Address: Oxford Street, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square























Some movement on site at Landmark - after the demolition contractor went into administration over the summer this site stalled for a bit, but it looks like demolition may now be underway.

Photos by Jabezlad


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for full size picture's. Click them.

The first link is the Ordsall Cord, and the second link is Aerial Video TV.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.










https://twitter.com/hashtag/ordsallchord?src=hash

Add another 10-15 towers in 5 years time. 










https://twitter.com/AerialVideoTV


----------



## VDB

*No1 Castlefield* | Britannia Basin
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136091844#post136091844




Address: Trentham St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 5/16


Number of apartments: 419


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Pre Planning

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook





















Information about *No1 Castlefield* has been released in a press release from the developers, DeTrafford Estates.



> Proposals for a new development of 419 homes in Castlefield at the south west gateway to the city centre have been submitted by DeTrafford Estates to Manchester City Council. No1 Castlefield is sited at the corner of Trentham Street and Ellesmere Street and plans envisage five blocks rising from five storeys to sixteen storeys at the rear overlooking the Bridgewater Canal.
> 
> The red brick façade at the front of the development complements the scale and appearance of the neighbouring buildings and acknowledges the heritage of local mills and the nearby Castlefield Conservation Area. The glass tower will form the backdrop to the site, crowned with private roof terraces.
> 
> The development is distinguished by its outdoor space, private balconies and communal roof gardens with broad passageways formed between the blocks providing a sense of space and access to an attractive public square.
> 
> Accommodation will comprise one, two and three bedroom apartments and two and three bedroom duplexes. Top floor duplex penthouses with roof gardens
> are a feature of the development while there are also innovative roof garden houses on some blocks, distinguished by their pitched roofs and access to private outdoor space. The scheme also allows for 148 underground parking spaces, with retail and commercial units providing active street frontages.
> 
> The site lies adjacent to Cornbrook Metro Interchange, a key transport hub, where there are plans for a new entrance to the station, a new hotel and associated commercial and retail development as part of the Cornbrook regeneration framework.


https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...195725/DeTrafford_Estates_The_Edge_Issue1.pdf


----------



## geoking66

^ Love it. Can't wait to see Cornbrook in full swing; it has so much potential.


----------



## VDB

geoking66 said:


> ^ Love it. Can't wait to see Cornbrook in full swing; it has so much potential.


This neighbourhood is definitely one to watch - an example of amazing architecture which will hopefully expand the city centre out this way.


----------



## VDB

*St John's Place* | St John's
Apartments + Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133808792#post133808792



Address: Quay St, St Johns, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 55


Number of apartments: 287


Height: 165m


Number of hotel bedrooms: 110


Hotel operator: Nadler


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:






































*St John's Place* was *approved* today at Manchester City Council's planning agenda committee.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-manchester-approves-distinctive-schemes-across-city


----------



## VDB

*Crusader Mill* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134370538#post134370538



Address: The Crusader Mill, Chapeltown St Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Originally built: 1830


Number of apartments: 201


Start date: May 2017


Completion: December 2018


Developer: Capital and Centric

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly






























The redevelopment of the *Crusader Mills* complex was *approved* today at Manchester City Council's planning committee meeting.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-manchester-approves-distinctive-schemes-across-city


----------



## jrb

I addition to VDB's post.

De Trafford newsletter. The Edge. Click on the link below article. More info on their other proposals.

Note the Water Street tower in the distance.



> THE EDGE
> 
> The Edge is a brand new quarterly newsletter providing insights into the world of DeTrafford Estates, our plans, the progress of our developments and the communities we serve. Read our first issue below or click the button to download it.
> 
> http://www.detrafford.com/news-press/2016/10/17/the-edge-detraffords-newsletter-issue-1


----------



## PEP_33

St John's Place is going to be amazing!


----------



## jrb

OK.

We've all been to European cities, especially capitals, and they all seem to have a stand alone tower, or towers that you make the effort to go and see. We'll these towers will be ours. Whether you are in favour of the towers or not, they will attract Mancunians, tourists, and visitors, who will ultimately go there to seem them, and wil end up using the bars, restaurants, and shops, regardless of the residential, hotel, and office aspects of the proposal.

Believe it or not, even though I'm against many aspects of this proposal, I think these two towers, due to their location 'shape', size, and colour, will eventually become iconic, and will be associated with Manchester. You could say Betham number 2, or Beetham number 3 after the 64 storey/200.5 Owen Street tower.(s)

Can any of you see where I'm coming from?( or is it the usual jrb guff?)

Via the magic of iPad. Enlarged, but not resized.

Marmite!


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> *St John's Place* | St John's
> Apartments + Hotel | City Zone


Terrific news! Manchester is really on a roll :applause:


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:






























Update by PJH2015.

Low-ground construction works still ongoing. It's going to be the New Year before we start seeing anything rising out of the ground here - imagine how large the hole needs to be to support 4 skyscrapers of this size!














You can just about see the retaining wall to the right of this photo:


----------



## VDB

*Greater Manchester Spatial Framework* | Planning 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136104680#post136104680

The draft version of the Greater Manchester Spatial Framework (GMSF), Manchester's version of the London Plan, was published overnight.

The GMSF will be the most important strategic document for Greater Manchester going forward - it's essentially our version of the London Plan. It encompasses all 10 boroughs in a joined-up and cohesive megaplan which will inform policy and all types of planning in Greater Manchester up to 2035. It will be adopted in 2018 upon Mayoral approval. 

The GM Spatial Framework draft document can be viewed by clicking this link.

Place North West have done a good summary of the plan which can be viewed by clicking here.


*Key points*


 227,500 new homes are needed across Greater Manchester by 2035 to support an expected increase in population of over half a million people.


 A "brownfield land first" approach. Regenerating town centres using the residential-led approach, and concentrating the majority of new housing into the urban core - nearly half of all housing allocations will be in Manchester, Trafford and Salford.


 26.3 million sqft of new office space, 55% of which (11.8 million sqft) will be in Manchester city centre.


 87.3 million sqft of industrial space.


 A major programme of green belt release - 4,887 hectares of green belt land (3.8% of the Greater Manchester total) will be allocated for housing development, and 55,000 family homes will be built on Green Belt land, mostly surrounding public transport hubs. 


 Bury will be the hardest hit borough in terms of green belt release - over 20% of its green belt will be taken out of protection, most of that on a major new housing development scheme at Simister Island, where the M60 meets the M66 and the M62 from Yorkshire.


 Creation of *Mayoral Development Corporations* to to be run by the Mayor to help deliver housing and employment on key sites, and to ensure that development in Greater Manchester is not at the whim of the free market. There will also be an Infrastructure Delivery Plan to ensure that the necessary infrastructure is provided where development takes place.


 Manchester City is expected to see the largest increases in economy and population and is therefore taking 24% of Greater Manchester's housing allocation (54,528 new homes, mostly in and around the city centre). Salford is next, taking 15% (34,080, again mostly in and around the city centre and Salford/Manchester border).


 This means the population of Greater Manchester will easily hit 3.4 million by 2035 (currently 2.8 million).


 Many developers and consultants across Manchester still believe the plan is not ambitious enough, and more allocations are needed to support Manchester's growing economy and aspirations.


----------



## VDB

Manchester is now the UK's third fastest growing city in terms of year-on-year growth, according to Cebr's City Tracker report.

http://www.propertyweek.com/data/mi...n-fastest-growing-cities-list/5085724.article


It came behind Cambridge and Milton Keynes, and ahead of Inner London with 2.5% economic growth.












In terms of employment growth, Manchester came third behind Milton Keynes and Inner London, with 1.6% growth.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















This week's No1 Spinningfields update by AC1.


----------



## Mr Cladding

With all these schemes by SimpsonHaugh and Partners , Manchester should really be called Manchester by SimpsonHaugh and Partners.


----------



## jrb

UOM new £350milll Engineering Campus.

You need to click on the MECD Twitter link below, and scroll down to the Tweet with the 3D virtual reality link. Once there click on the link, a rotating 3D box will appear, let the 3D virtual reality screen load, and off you go. Used on my iPad. Looks great. Not sure what i's like on a PC and using a mouse.

The first picture shows the site from a few days back after the royal visit. Flat, cleared, and ready to go.





































https://twitter.com/uom_mecd


----------



## jrb

Manchester University Business School Hotel.


----------



## jrb

First 1 of 3 X1 Mediacity towers going up.


----------



## jrb

X1 Mediacity.

First 2 towers have sold out and are onsite. 3rd tower is being marketed.

By Ric using Mincraft.



ric4397 said:


> And voila, we have all four towers and street scape rendered. Definitely makes a bigger impact than one building alone. Can't wait to see this completed.
> I think the street view at the bottom really gives a good impression of just how gigantic this project is when seen in person:


----------



## jrb

Murray Mills, Ancoats.

All the info about the Mills and the redevelopment are here.

http://www.heritageworks.co.uk/abpt-final/projects_mills.htm

Post and picture's by.......



cookoid_0 said:


> ^^Back of the decker mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^North end of the new mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peering into the basement at the south of new mill from murray street. Are they building the partition walls right up through the structure? Or is this just some reinforcement? Can't get mcc online to see the plans.


----------



## VDB

*Albert Vaults* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136141630#post136141630



Address: Former Albert Vaults Pub, 114-116 Chapel St, Greengate, Salford M3


Architects: Calderpeel


Floors: 8


No. of apartments: 24


Developer: Nuovo Property Group

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Small apartment block nestled in Salford's Greengate district has now started groundworks.

Photo by travelred


----------



## Justme

^^ 
Hmmm, no balconies and narrow slit windows on this building. Looks a bit bland to be honest.


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























No cranes on this one but it's flying up regardless!

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Update by Toetallix


----------



## Brummyboy92

The Owen Street development, are all 4 towers under construction?


----------



## VDB

Brummyboy92 said:


> The Owen Street development, are all 4 towers under construction?


Tower 1 (200.5m) and Tower 4 (140m) are currently U/C, whilst Tower 2 (158m) and Tower 3 (122m) are approved and part of a second phase due to start in 2018.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Exciting, cant wit to see those cores hopefully fly up.


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook






























Update by alr1970 showing the piling rig working away on this site


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






















*X1 The Gateway* has now started construction, a piling drill is on site.

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## jrb

***ALL SOLD*** O'Connor Bowden are delighted to present this stunning new development which offers investors the perfect opportunity to purchase off-plan units in the increasingly popular Manchester market. M-ONE CENTRAL has it all - A brand new 12 storey development with 119 one and two bedroom apartments, a rooftop garden and resident’s gymnasium. Rental demand for the area is extremely high and this, coupled with the high end facilities on offer within the building, will ensure that clients experience strong rental returns and minimum void periods at all times. Manchester is booming - Investors must not not miss out on one of the most lucrative developments the city has to offer!!










Drone footage.

M-One Central


----------



## VDB

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749488&page=5



Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 8


Number of apartments: 91


Construction start date: January 2017


Floorspace: 90,000sqft


Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly





























Groundworks have now begun on *Burlington House.*


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Salford's riverside regeneration continues.

Update by chrisyd754.














Part of a masterplan which will see thousands of new apartments built on what is currently quite a small surface car park on the edge of the city


----------



## jrb

VDB said:


> *Burlington House* | Piccadilly
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749488&page=5
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
> 
> 
> Architect: Simpson-Haugh
> 
> 
> Floors: 8
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 91
> 
> 
> Construction start date: January 2017
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 90,000sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group
> 
> *Current status:* Groundworks
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groundworks have now begun on *Burlington House.*


Video originally posted by Flange.

Full screen, 720 HD.


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.

First picture by............



Caiman said:


> Can't be long until the steel frame tops out now... the top of the core is no longer visible from my POV;


Bam Facebook page.

Added Today.


----------



## Quicksilver

6 towers above 100 m UC/Groundworks - amazing. Most of the European capitals can only dream about this and we are talking about non capital city here.


----------



## VDB

Thanks guys

Exciting times :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Airport* has just hit a new passenger record: 25 million in the twelve months to October. 

At certain times over the past year, the airport was handling 104,000 people per day.

The Airport was recently approved by US Homeland Security to have US Pre-arrival security clearance, meaning flight to the US from Manchester will be made far easier, allowing the Airport to further grow its long-haul offering.

The Airport is currently undergoing a £1bn expansion which will enable the Airport to handle 50 million passengers by 2025.


----------



## geoking66

Pre-clearance is the worst; it sounds great but it's a pain in reality. Abu Dhabi has been a mess with it.


----------



## PEP_33

Excellent as always VDB, brightened up my morning!


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Update by AC1


----------



## jrb

originally posted by....



JBGee said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before, from their brochure...


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Landmark* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136372535#post136372535



Address: 4 Liverpool Street, Middlewood, Salford M5


Floors: 5, 10, 14


Number of apartments: 190


Completion: 2018


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central
































X1 have submitted a planning application to *Salford City Council* for a new 14-storey, 190-apartment block in Middlewood.

Quite a daring proposal in terms of size, this location is about 1.5 miles from the city centre, and there are very few public transport options other than bus surrounding the site. This part of the city is developing quite quickly now with the Middlewood Locks development adjacent bringing nearly 2,000 new apartments to the area as well as canalside shops, bars and restaurants which will help link this area seamlessly into the city centre.

Certainly much better than the previous proposal for this site:


----------



## jrb

Timekeepers Square, Salford. 

With Manchester city centre in the distance.



Greedy Sheedy said:


> Any updates on this little project?




All now sold!

Posted on October the 26th.



> Buttress Architects ‏@buttressarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference a few months make; progress on @TimekeepersSq from June to October. Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## jrb

Click on the video for some nice drone footage. Including parts of the city centre skyline.

Adelphi Wharf, Salford, phase 1 and 2.










185479978


----------



## jrb

Another Tweet to indicate 100 is on it's way.

A couple of new Instagram picture's of 101.


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

Taken from Cloud 23, Beetham Tower.

Development descriptions below picture.










3 blue cranes in the distance. 

1st phase of Circle Square.










http://fcbstudios.com/work/view/circle-square

2 white cranes.

Office No8, First Street.










Small site with piling rig, next to the stand alone small building.

Axis.(excuse the guff)










Demolition site, white hoardings.

10-12 Whitworth Street West.










How 10-12 and Axis will look next to each other. Along with Beetham tower. Massing model.


----------



## marcojose

DELETED


----------



## jrb

No2 St Peter's Square

Originally posted by....



AC1 said:


> Today





Slow Burn said:


> Yesterday


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































27-29 Ellesmere now transitioning into construction


----------



## VDB

*Citu NQ* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135902051#post135902051



Address: 51 Church Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: IDP Group


Floors: 9


Number of apartments: 183


Start date: H1 2017


Developer: Factory Estates, Salboy

*Current status:* Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens






















Factory Estates have submitted a planning application to *Manchester City Council* for Citu NQ, it can be viewed here.

Plot filler for a site in the middle of the Northern Quarter which is currently occupied by a surface car park:


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Update by Slow Burn












This view will be great when all four are built


----------



## VDB

*City Suites* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071



Address: 52 Chapel St, Greengate, Salford M3


Architects: Flanagan Lawrence


Floors: 17


No. of apartments: 260


Developer: Select Property Group

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Update by Slow Burn - now nearing completion


----------



## VDB

*Million pound house sales rise in first half of 2016*

The number of million-pound properties in the south Manchester suburbs of Trafford and East Cheshire have risen - 31 homes in Trafford were sold for over a million, and 29 in East Cheshire, according to Lloyds Bank.


----------



## VDB

*Sawmill Court* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington







































Update by Slow Burn - crane up, another Manchester Life scheme roaring ahead!


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944006



Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens































Update by Slow Burn. Site clearance complete construction should be starting soon.


----------



## VDB

Since 1969, *Gateway House*, or the "lazy S" as it's sometimes colloquially known, has been an icon for Manchester - standing proudly at the "Gateway" to the city from Piccadilly station - Manchester's busiest rail terminal. It's possibly one of Manchester's greatest examples of modernist architecture.

In the 1970s:





















It's been looking tired for years but now it's finally been renovated, reclad and will open soon as a 182-bedroom *StayCity* hotel.

Photo from today, by Slow Burn:


----------



## VDB

*M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436



Address: 47 Houldsworth Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: IDP


Floors: 13


No. of apartments: 119


Developer: Factory Estates


*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens






















Update by Slow Burn, who deserves a pint after his efforts today!

This one is going up really quickly and (oddly for a building of this height) all without a tower crane!














This will be sitting next door to *76-88 Great Ancoats St* (pictured below) which should help to densify this part of town, whilst giving Great Ancoats St some definition/making a bit of a canyon out of it. Currently it's strewn with surface car parks and low-density buildings on either side


----------



## jrb

Cambridge Street.

Click on the link for 9 more picture's. Post 1006 and 1007.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136418374#post136418374


----------



## jrb

No8 office block, First Street.

Click on the link for 6 more picture's. Post 52.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136418537#post136418537


----------



## jrb

Gateway House refurb. To become a Hotel.


----------



## jrb

Bank House refurb. Now named Neo.

Taken from the horrible Portland Street car park.


----------



## jrb

Axis, site.

Last picture taken from the 22nd floor, Beethem tower.

The slab is going to be poured in the coming weeks.

Click on the link for 7 more picture's. Post 2074.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136418952#post136418952


----------



## jrb

10-12 Whitworth Street tower proposal site.

The white hoardings show how close Axis and 10-12 Whitworth Street will be to each other.

Plenty of activity onsite on Saturday. 

The Sun playing havoc with my picture's.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the 22nd floor of Beetham tower.

No1 Spinningfields.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street, Saturday.

Too many construction workers onsite to start climbing on the fences to take picture's. Which is a good thing in itself.


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks.

Salford towers in the distance.


----------



## PortoNuts

Such good stuff everywhere.


----------



## PinnerStar

Great to see Manchester on such a roll..it has immense potential.


----------



## jrb

Thanks.

Plenty more.

XYZ, Spinningfields.

Click on the link for 4 more pictures. Post 252










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136423425#post136423425


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.

Click on the link for 9 more picture's. Post 1329.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136423601#post136423601


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for more picture's. 

Post 94.

M-One Central.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1912821


----------



## jrb

Exchange Court, 44 stories, Greengate.


----------



## jrb

Murrays Mills, Ancoats.


----------



## jrb

Burlington House, Piccadilly Basin.


----------



## jrb

Springfield Lane, Irwell Riverside, opposite Exchange Court.


----------



## jrb

Have to say, this is my favourite development of 2016.

It looks great on the picture's, but close up it's even better. The quality of the glass, cladding, and repaired exterior car park brickwork is superb.

I really hope 100 get's built as well.

101 Embankment, Greengate.

Click on the link to see 2 set's of picture's. 14 in total.

Posts 678 and 679.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136424653#post136424653


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Cord, etc.

These picture's give you a true indication of what is currently taking place in Manchester.

Potty! :nuts:


----------



## VDB

This photo :applause:



jrb said:


> Immense!


----------



## jrb

City Suites. 




























Let's hope Embankment West see's the light of Day? exactly how it will sit in any future picture.


----------



## jrb

Slightly off topic.

Just in case you didn't know.

2 of Manchester's modern gems.

COOP HQ.



















CJC. Civil Justice Centre.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Those buildings are so nice.


----------



## VDB

Manchester's Piccadilly Gardens will be getting a £10m redevelopment, including new bars and restaurants, improved lighting on a rather shady part of the square, new trees and plants as well as raised grass areas.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Superb site overview photos from alex.roberts:

On the right there is the site for Tower D (140m, 44 floors) - concrete reinforcements going in and they have a concrete-pouring machine doing its thing there as well. Expecting the core to start rising here in the New Year.

Meanwhile, over on the left hand site of the site they're still digging down to base level for Tower A (64 floors, 200.5m). The huge mound in the middle there is where Towers B and C (50 floors, 158m and 37 floors, 122m) will be going in future - they are due to start construction in summer 2017.












Tower D (140m, 44 floors):


----------



## PinnerStar

Excellent!


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> Manchester's Piccadilly Gardens will be getting a £10m redevelopment, including new bars and restaurants, improved lighting on a rather shady part of the square, new trees and plants as well as raised grass areas.


Thanks VDB. The restaurant pavilion certainly looks better than the atrocity that is there now, but I can't see why they won't just remove it and return it back to a park? 

Any idea what the wall will look like from the transport end?


----------



## PEP_33

Piccadilly Gardens would be so much better if they could just move the buses elsewhere, quite where, I don't know though


----------



## VDB

PEP_33 said:


> Piccadilly Gardens would be so much better if they could just move the buses elsewhere, quite where, I don't know though


Think there's talk of moving the bus station to Piccadilly station (where the taxi rank on Fairfield St is now) as part of the redevelopment there


----------



## jrb

Cotton Field Wharf, New Islington.

Flickr.


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> Thanks VDB. The restaurant pavilion certainly looks better than the atrocity that is there now, but I can't see why they won't just remove it and return it back to a park?
> 
> Any idea what the wall will look like from the transport end?


Afraid these are the only renders we have at the moment, at least until a planning application is submitted


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate South* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1858701&page=2



Address: 10-12 Whitworth St, Knott Mill, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Ombler Iwanowski


Floors: 13


Start date: early 2017


Number of apartments: 53


Height: 43m


Developer: Knott Mill Securities

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Cute little development on the lower end of Deansgate has now started groundworks by the looks of it. To give context, this is just adjacent to where the Owen St towers are. Across the road, Renaker have also proposed another 21-storey building - so this area of town, which is currently wrought with surface car parks and post industrial empty land, is filling up pretty nicely:

Photo by alex roberts


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square Plot 14 *| Little Ireland
Hotel/Car Park | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602369&page=55



Address: Plot 14, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 21


Number of hotel rooms: 150


Retail space: 2,806sqft


Car park spaces: 1100


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Pre-planning (rest of masterplan is Under Construction or approved)

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






















Plot 14 at Circle Square has been recommended *approval* at Manchester City Council's planning committee meeting next week (17/11)

http://www.manchester.gov.uk/download/meetings/id/21999/item_12_-_new_broadcasting_house_oxford_road


----------



## VDB

*The Silkworks* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Atkinson St, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Northmill


Cost: £18m


Office Space: 50,000sqft


Developer: Henry Boot

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















The Silkworks has been recommended *approval* at Manchester City Council's planning committee meeting next week (17/11)

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-bm-bargains-bruntwood-and-boot-make-manchester-list/


----------



## RandomDude01

I love how every single city is starting to look like every scifi future city imagined.


----------



## jrb

X1 Mediacity, just visible, far right. At least another 2 similar towers in height, 26 stories, to follow. Maybe 3, depending on continued apartment sales.

Flickr.










The empty plot of land will be home to Bupa's new offices. Construction on-going.










Picture by........

Stopfordian Dreamer

Yesterday.



















Video's.












Salford Quays and Mediacity, with Manchester city centre in the distance.


----------



## VDB

*Central Sky Park* | Deansgate

The Central Sky Park plan was drawn up in 2010 but nothing ever became of it. It's now been re-launched with a similar framework so the shots below give a good indication as to what it'll look like:


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central























The sunrise across Manchester this morning, by Caiman.

Manchester's skyline looks "flat" at the moment, but give it a few years..... :banana:


----------



## jrb

Here you go!

Taken with my camera phone, so I could upload it asap.

Got plenty more picture's with my normal camera. Will add the over the coming day's.

Takem from the car park at Mediiacity.


----------



## jrb

We think, and hope, that isn't the finished exterior. :nuts: We think glass panels will be added on later. We bloody hope so. :lol:

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 850.

X1 Mediacity. 1st tower. 26 stories.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136565731#post136565731


----------



## jrb

Clippers Quay.

Click on the link for more picture's. Post 137 and 138










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136566537#post136566537


----------



## jrb

Planning Application.



> D&A 1
> 
> http://dctmviewer.salford.gov.uk/Stream/StreamFile.ashx?filename=DAAS 1211 Landmark - DandA Part 1.pdf
> 
> D&A 2
> 
> http://dctmviewer.salford.gov.uk/Pl...ASS_CODE=PLAN&Application_number=16/68977/FUL
> 
> Planning Application.
> 
> http://dctmviewer.salford.gov.uk/Pl...ASS_CODE=PLAN&Application_number=16/68977/FUL


XI Landmark website.



> Coming soon is X1 The Landmark. 191 luxurious units situated on a prime residential site adjacent to the Spinningfields district of Manchester City Centre. The Landmark offers an exciting mix of 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms apartments, together with 2, 3 and 4 bedroom townhouses. A double-height gymnasium, resident’s lounge, courtyard garden, spectacular entrance foyer and secure parking complement the spacious accommodation. This luxury development is within a 5 minute walk of the city’s central business district, bars, restaurants and high-end shopping areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.x1developments.com/future/x1-the-landmark/


----------



## biosciemax

Looks really good but should have a bit more space for shops and restaurants on the street level.


----------



## jrb

It's a bit sad when you get excited by hoardings. But on this occasion.

Originally posted by.....




AC1 said:


> The man is right. I got far too excited by these pieces of wooden board.



Click on the link for more CGI's.



> http://www.ourstudioltd.com/project/st-johns-place-marketing-cgi/


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks.




jrb said:


> Aerial Video TV Twitter


----------



## jrb

Manchester 2025?



> *The Man from Manchester*
> 
> CRTKL intern Brendan Todd talks Manchester, finding a career path and what it’s like to work at CallisonRTKL.
> 
> I have lived in Manchester most of my life. Despite a few brief stints traveling and once living in Italy, I consider Manchester to be my home. So, when I was given the opportunity to apprentice with Manchester Life, a residential developer, there was no doubt that I would accept.
> 
> This apprenticeship has given me incredible amounts of experience already. The program works as a placement rotation system in which each apprentice spends four months with each discipline over a two-year course while studying toward a foundation degree.
> 
> Thus far I have worked with a project management company, Mace Ltd, as an assistant project manager and with Eric Wright Construction, where I was working onsite for a project consisting of an office, hotel and extensive public realm. More recently I worked with a client, Manchester Life Development Company, gaining experience in the briefing and concept stage of projects as well as monitoring progress on current projects under construction.
> 
> But what you’re probably most excited to learn, is that I am currently on a four-month placement with CallisonRTKL. So far at CallisonRTKL, *I have been keeping a log of developments within Manchester and created a 3D model of ‘Manchester in 2025.’*
> 
> As I mentioned before, I grew up in this city and even studied here. It is this affinity with Manchester that makes my job so interesting and exciting. I get to work on projects that will change the skyline of the city for years to come, and the placement rotation system means I am able to work on all parts of the city within different job roles.
> 
> There are so many projects coming in the next 10 years that the city is soaring upwards and reaching new heights both culturally and physically. Projects such as the Owen Street Towers and St. Johns, which will be taller than the Beetham Tower, are truly inspiring.
> 
> CallisonRTKL, too, are working within a major development area, Greengate, on a landmark residential project, Embankment West as well as other PRS developments across the city. It is exciting to see the future plans for Manchester and how CallisonRTKL are striving for it to be the place to live, work and thrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.callisonrtkl.com/you-are-here/the-man-from-manchester/[/B]


----------



## VDB

*High Speed Rail Two* | Manchester
National Infrastructure Project| Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589282&page=353



Government has today confirmed backing for a new high speed rail line between Manchester and London. They've also backed a new line between Leeds and Birmingham. The stretch from Birmingham to London is included in Phase 1 and will be built first. 














Within Manchester, there will be three stations served directly by HS2 - Manchester Piccadilly, Manchester Airport and (in Greater Manchester): Wigan, which will be served by classic-compatible trains.

The approach to Manchester Piccadilly - in the centre of the city - involves the construction of an 8 mile (11km) rail tunnel.

By the time HS2 reaches the city in 2032, *Manchester Piccadilly* will be greatly expanded. The station currently has 14 platforms (16 including Metrolink), but by 2032 it will have 22 platforms (26 including Metrolink). 

The diagram below shows how the station will look. The new HSR platforms (4) are shown in green. In the early 2020s, two new through platforms will be added to the station and these are shown in the top left corner of the station on this diagram:












Meanwhile, four new Metrolink platforms will be built underneath the station to replace the two which are currently just beneath the concourse; and 2 new deep tube underground platforms will be added for 'Northern Powerhouse Rail', which will better link Manchester to Liverpool and Leeds.

Andy Burnham - who is the Labour party's candidate for Manchester Mayor - today addressed parliament and recommended placing more importance on NPR than London's Crossrail 2. NPR will deliver far more benefits than another Crossrail in London, but our government tends to favour spending lots of money in London whilst ignoring the rest of the country, so it will be interesting to see how they play this.

At *Manchester Airport,* a new 2-platform HS2 station will be built on fields at Davenport Green - just outside the airport facility. A new Metrolink line will be built linking Terminals 1, 2 and 3 to the HS2 Station.

:cheers:


----------



## Justme

^^ Thanks VDB, naturally that all looks good.

I wasn't aware of the deep bore tunnel plans to Liverpool and Leeds. Is there a link to how this will work in the city center?

I am also presuming that the designs shown for the new station addition are not the final look, but just a basic overview (as they are rather mundane and not as good as the earlier artistic suggestions).

Finally, am I correct in that there would be no direct HSR to Scotland when that end is complete? If so, that seems quite a disappointment if people in Manchester will have to change trains.


----------



## jrb

Piccadilly (Inacity) tower stalled 6 years ago after the last World and UK economic recession. But..........

Piccadilly Tower could still be on, in some shape or form.

From the HS2 report. Posted by Nerd Today.



> Site-specific constraints
> 
> There are three primary constraints on the site which have dictated how the scheme could be developed for construction:
> 
> •The East Manchester Metrolink extension.
> 
> •The proposed Inacity Tower development.
> 
> •Gateway House.
> 
> Metrolink dictates the concourse location and prevents the concourse being centrally located with the platforms above. *The proposed Inacity Tower development prevents the HS2 station from being located closer to the city*. In its current configuration Gateway House is somewhat of a barrier to intuitive wayfinding towards the city centre. While the HS2 station proposal works within these three constraints, further opportunity exists at detailed planning stages for improved integration of the HS2 station around these constraints.


----------



## jrb

It's still on the Ballymore Group website.

The site is up to date, and has updated news from this month.

Who knows?

http://www.ballymoregroup.com/project/detail/piccadilly-tower


----------



## jrb

It's still on the Ballymore Group website.

The site is up to date, and has updated news from this month.

Who knows?

http://www.ballymoregroup.com/project/detail/piccadilly-tower


Click on the link, and then on click on Piccadilly tower.

Other proposals have upcoming, and other proposals have past.



> Piccadilly Tower
> 
> Manchester
> 
> *Upcoming*
> Commercial
> Residential
> 
> http://www.ballymoregroup.com/project


----------



## jrb

New Tweet from Mike Ingall.



> Michael Ingall
> Michael Ingall – ‏@michaelingall
> 
> @TrinityIslands I only said to blow the bloody doors off


----------



## jrb

Insider media.



> *£150m Manchester gateway scheme nears*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans to build a £150m scheme with four towers rising up to 26 storeys high along a key approach into Manchester city centre are set to advance this week with councillors poised to approve the project.
> 
> The City View development, designed by architects' practice Fletcher Rae, consists of almost 500 flats and 37 three-bed townhouses across a 600,000 sq ft site on a corner plot at the junction of Oldfield Road and the A57 Regent Road.
> 
> It is envisaged that there would be a 26-storey, a 16-storey, a ten-storey and an eight-storey tower along with 150 car parking spaces and 200 secure cycle parking spaces.
> 
> Warrington-based developer Vivere Group is behind the private rented sector scheme, with councillors at Salford City Council recommended to approve the company's application as a meeting later this week.
> 
> A report to go before the local authority's planning committee said the loss of an employment site is "acceptable" as there is "more suitable available land elsewhere in the vicinity which better meets the needs of businesses".
> 
> The report added that £4m would need to be spent to revamp existing building on the plot, but the rent generated following the work would not make the project viable.
> 
> In recommending approval, Salford City Council's planners attached a series of conditions including that the applicant should make a £215,000 contribution towards open public spaces.
> 
> When the plans were lodged this summer, Fletcher Rae joint managing director Andrew Rae said the scheme offers a "viable and sustainable regeneration development" as well as linking to "existing community infrastructure and adjacent developments".
> 
> David Green, director of Vivere Group, added: "The City View development will tie in with the Middlewood Locks masterplan, the Whilburn Wharf project and the One Regent Road scheme.
> 
> "The site sits at the gateway of Manchester and will give a very impressive appearance to visitors and residents entering the city from the east via Regent Road."
> 
> Indigo Planning, JMP Consulting, Fabrik, Charles Andrews Consulting Engineers, REC, Christians and Alan Johnston Partnership are also working on the project.
> 
> If approved on Thursday (17 November 2016), work on City View is likely to start in the spring of 2017.


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> *Beech expands city portfolio with Castlefield project*
> 
> 16 Nov 2016, 11:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residential developer Beech Holdings has bought a prominent plot on the corner of Manchester’s Deansgate and Chester Road, with planning permission for 53 apartments, from a company led by property investor Bill Wrather.
> 
> Knott Mill Securities, of which Wrather is director, was granted consent earlier this year for a 13-storey tower, near to the Bridgewater Viaduct in Castlefield.
> 
> The building, designed by Ombler Iwanowski Architects, includes 53 apartments and a ground floor commercial unit. The flats are a mix of one and two-bedrooms.
> 
> Beech plans to implement the scheme as approved, and has started on site with clearance works. According to the company, it has also signed the contract for hoarding and civils works.
> 
> The plot lies on the edge of the Great Jackson Street regeneration area of Manchester, and is next to Owen Street, where Renaker is currently on site with its skyscraper cluster which will total 1,500 flats. Renaker recently put in a planning application for 188 flats in two buildings, also on Chester Road.
> 
> Turley advised Knott Mill Securities on the planning application.
> 
> Beech is increasingly active in Manchester city centre. Known for renovating unloved buildings in prime locations, the company delivers environmentally sustainable and efficiently designed apartments, targeted at young professional renters.
> 
> Beech Holdings owns £65m of residential housing stock in Greater Manchester, including several city centre buildings and another 120 properties in the region.


----------



## jrb

MEN.



> *Luxury apartments at iconic Dock Office almost complete*
> 
> The landmark building was constructed in 1927 by Harry Fairhurst and Son and the building became an integral part of Manchester Docks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...luxury-apartments-iconic-dock-office-12180357


----------



## jrb

Fortis Developments, Salford Quays.



> http://www.fortisdevelopments.com/releases/new-residential-property-venture-in-salford-quay


----------



## jrb

The Mayfield propsal, Piccadilly Station, and the proposed HS2 Station. 

Aerial picture, Artists impression, and model.

The question is, what to do with Gateway House, as it blocks the entrance to and from the proposed HS2 Station. When the whole area could be opened up, if Gateway House were to be demolished. Should it be?

Heads up to Urbnist for noticing it.

Not sure if either screen grabs are bigger via my iPad?

Screen grabs of the model alongside the recently released Artists impression of the Mayfield proposal.

Heads up to Urbnist for noticing it.

Not sure if either screen grabs are bigger via my iPad?

Screen grabs of the model alongside the recently released Artists impression of the Mayfield proposal.

Aerial Video TV.


----------



## jrb

4 cranes for Owen Street.

The highest will be over 200 metres tall. 

Originally posted by......

3 tower cranes are set to start going up this month on the site of Manchester’s tallest building.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-be-erected-for-manchesters-tallest-building/[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjm0512

----


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by markydeedrop.

Place North West.



> A public consultation is due to take place this afternoon, to gather views on Bruntwood’s proposed £60m extension of its Citylabs concept on Manchester’s Oxford Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development of Citylabs 2.0 and 3.0 will total 205,000 sq ft, and forms the first project under a strategic property partnership with Central Manchester University Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust, announced earlier this year at MIPIM.
> 
> Designed by architect Sheppard Robson, Citylabs 2.0 and 3.0 will provide high-spec office, laboratory and collaboration space on the CMFT campus on Corridor Manchester.
> 
> The £25m Citylabs 2.0 totals 90,000 sq ft of labs and offices. Subject to planning permission being granted, construction work will begin in autumn 2017, with completion expected in late 2018.
> 
> Citylabs 3.0 will span 130,000 sq ft and integrate the development of new buildings with the Old St Mary’s Hospital, a listed Victorian building. Construction is planned to start in summer 2018 and is due to be completed in 2020.
> 
> The £35m project includes the restoration of a currently unused former chapel on the site, which is ear-marked for a café/dining area with the potential for meeting room facilities, as well as extensive external landscaping and the provision of new gardens for Citylabs occupiers and other users of the hospital facilities.
> 
> The development, a joint venture between Manchester Science Partnerships of which Bruntwood is the majority shareholder, and CMFT, will take the total built on the site to 300,000 sq ft following the construction of the 95,000 sq ft Citylabs 1.0, which was fully let shortly after opening in 2014. Citylabs 1.0 was a refurbishment and extension of the former Royal Eye Hospital.
> 
> Once complete, the three-part Citylabs complex will have a development value of £150m.
> 
> The drop-in exhibition takes place today between noon and 7pm at Citylabs 1.0, Nelson Street, Manchester, M13 9NQ.
> 
> Additional images of the proposals will be on display, and members of the development team will be available to answer any questions.
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...abs-expansion


----------



## jrb

pjm0512 said:


> What show are the BBC screenshots from?


BBC North West Tonight.

Just checked. It's no longer available. 

The feature was about HS2. What I screen grabbed was the only parts of the report to show the model.


----------



## mileymc1

So many updates and both upcoming and ongoing projects in Manchester right now, crazy! I just hope they all are serious and go ahead. My run down anyway...

*Central Sky Park -* They need to make there mind up. Do or pass it to someone else. They having been talking about it for 5 years now. Hope this time it's full steam ahead... We'll see.

*St Johns Place -* No worries about this project. I am confident it will be nothing but amazing.

*Piccadilly Tower -* Found this funny. Hope I'm wrong and they are actually serious but I have VERY little hope for this project. I personally think they are pretending like it could still be on the cards, when they are really hoping for a big pay out from the government. They know the land would be a major asset to the HS2 project and are acting like they are going to put a skyscraper in their way so it will make them more eager to purchase for good money. We'll see.

*Gateway House -* My opinion would not to knock. Not pay Ballymore for there land but instead (and if possible) to put a big arch through the building. Solves the issues.

*City View Development -* I actually really like. Think it will look very impressive. Looking forward to this one fingers crossed.

*Trinity Islands -* It's changed so much, I'm lost.

*X1 Media City -* That better not be the final clad!!!


----------



## VDB

^^

Good run down mileymc1.

With Piccadilly tower I think this has been made increasingly likely with the announcement of HS2. That site will probably the most expensive site in the city in ten years, with Piccadilly station itself nearby: including HS2, long-distance trains, suburban connections, Metrolink, local/national bus/coach services and now murmurings from TfGM of a new Metro Underground network which will have a station at Piccadilly. Think a more office-based approach will become likely here. Currently the office block is small whilst the residential tower is 60 stories. We could see a 30/40 storey office tower with a 60/70 storey resi tower here, and maybe a few smaller blocks too.


----------



## VDB

One Spinningfields, seen by Caiman this lovely autumn morning


----------



## VDB

*City View* | Ordsall
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134949365#post134949365



Address: Regent Road/Oldfield Road, Ordsall, Salford M3


Architect: Fletcher Rae


Floors: 27, 18 & 16


Number of apartments: 525


Cost: £150m


Height: 78m


Developer: Vivre Group

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















CityView has been *approved* by Salford City Council today.


----------



## VDB

Business leaders in Manchester will ask the government to prioritise transport spending in the North of England over the next decade.

The UK is by far the most centralised country in the world when it comes to government investment: Londoners enjoy transport spending which is *six times greater* than spending in the North of England - a gap of *£1,600* per person, per year. The North has 15.1 million people compared to London's 8.7 million.

I welcome forumers in other countries - particular Germany - to comment on this and how dire a situation it is (and then we wonder why countries like Scotland want to break off from the UK :nuts


*Transport tops wishlist for Autumn Statement*


----------



## geoking66

Not disagreeing regarding the need for more investment in the North, but using the Greater London population figure is misleading. The larger London commuter belt is actually around 14m people, so they're comparable in population.


----------



## jrb

Manchester City Football Club Academy.

Along with a new Leisure Centre, new 6th Form College, and the new Manchester Institute of Health & Performance.

No new news, just up to date aerial shots of the CFA, the Etihad stadium, and the Collar and Etihad Campus sites/land around the stadium.

Click on the link below for the other 19 enlarged picture's.

Originally posted by Ric on Blue Moon.

This is what the site looked like before City redeveloped it, and made it the CFA.










Now.










https://www.mancity.com/news/first-...28762066#1afb7011-f8d3-41de-a994-78a0cbf15a08


----------



## jrb

Invicta House Office block redevelopment.

*APPROVED*



















Circle Square Hotel and car park.(combined)

*Approved* :banana:


----------



## jrb

*Approved*.

Green Quarter.


----------



## jrb

*Approved*.


----------



## VDB

*The Silkworks* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Atkinson St, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Northmill


Cost: £18m


Office Space: 50,000sqft


Developer: Henry Boot

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















New render has been released of the Silkworks


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing | *St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A

















Photos on a rainy Mancunian day by JdR.

The tram lines through Albert Square are starting to finish - 2CC is expected to open in the New Year, enabling a vast increase in capacity across the network. Some lines will have their number of services doubled :cheers:














Down John Dalton St:


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129307252#post129307252



Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 103


Completion: 2018


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly





























Update by AJD1984

Groundworks are now at an advanced stage - think this will probably be a 2017-starter :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Murray's Mills* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134436052#post134436052



Address: Murray St/Redhill St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 5 storey newbuild


Number of apartments: 124 (14x3 bed, 84x2bed, 24x1 bed)


Completion: Autumn 2017


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington











Conversion of enormous former mill complex in Ancoats to 124 apartments, including a newbuild 5-storey element which will contain 16 apartments..








































Work continues at Murray's Mills

Photos by Cwilko.


----------



## VDB

*M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126928436#post126928436



Address: 47 Houldsworth Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: IDP


Floors: 13


No. of apartments: 119


Developer: Factory Estates


*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens





















Photo by cwilko


----------



## VDB

*Sawmill Court* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington






































There are now two cranes erected at Sawmill Court.

Photo by Cwilko


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944006



Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens






























Groundworks complete at Smith's Yard, construction expected imminently.

Photo by Cwilko


----------



## VDB

Mancunians always know when Winter is approaching because (aside from more rainfall and temperatures lingering around 5C), snow appears on the Pennine hills to the east of the city

(Not my photo)

Oh - and Santa appears sat above Albert Square :lol:


----------



## Justme

mileymc1 said:


> *Gateway House -* My opinion would not to knock. Not pay Ballymore for there land but instead (and if possible) to put a big arch through the building. Solves the issues.


Interesting idea with the arch, but I personally think removing the building completely and opening it up is the best plan. That could lead to a wonderful entrance to both the city of Manchester and the new transport hub.

People arriving in Manchester would see a spacious new gateway rather than a crampt, enclosed space - it would make a huge difference.


----------



## Justme

geoking66 said:


> Not disagreeing regarding the need for more investment in the North, but using the Greater London population figure is misleading. The larger London commuter belt is actually around 14m people, so they're comparable in population.


Totally agree. And while I also don't want to downsize the need for more investment in the North (the need is huge), the fact is that London and the area surrounding it is just so damn important.

I've read a couple of studies that show the commutable range around London has over 18million as people are moving further out due to their housing crisis and high cost of accommodation. Couple that with the fact that London is one of the fastest growing and most important cities in the western world and it is clear that it needs transport investment.

That said, since I moved to Manchester, I have to agree that infrastructure here is also in much need of investment. It is far below what it should be for an area with this population (both the northern hub area and Greater Manchester) and as soon as anyone sees the state of the trains here, they have to agree that investment is desperately needed.


----------



## VDB

*The Factory Theatre* | St Johns
Theatre & performance space | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136676417#post136676417



 The Factory plot, St Johns masterplan, City Zone Manchester M2


 Architect: OMA


 Use: Theatre, art and musical events


 Home of the Manchester International biennial Festival


 Capacity: 7,000


 Completion: 2019

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:






































A planning app has been submitted to *Manchester City Council* for The Factory - a new theatre and performing arts space in the St John's District.


----------



## jrb

Factory.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link below for the Design and Access Statement. 151 pages.









































































D&AS http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...8F1DC5A9D4132A/pdf/114294_VO_2016--364413.pdf


----------



## jrb

This will be the future view looking towards Manchester city centre from the back of Middlewood Locks in Salford.

All the wasteland in the foreground will be Middlewood Locks. Currently on site.

The yellow outline is Willburn Basin(Renaker), which is nearing completion.

The green outline is the 4 Trinity towers.(Allied London)

The light blue outline is No1 Spinningfields(Allied London), which is currently onsite.

Think the purple and dark blue outlines are St John's Village midrise Apartments, and the Central Village 250,000 sq ft office block.(Allied London)

The red outline, and the CGI tower, are the 3 St John towers.(Allied London) The tallest red outline site has construction hoardings around it. No construction activity yet. A Hotel operator has already been signed up.

To the right of Beetham tower, and to the left and behind Wilburn Basin will be the 4 Owen Street towers. The tallest being over 200 metres/64 stories.(currently onsite)

Again, to the right of Beetham tower alongside Owen Street, will be Axis tower, and 10-12 Whitworth Street tower. Axis is onsite. The previous building on the 10-12 Whitworth Street site has been demolished. With construction Of the tower waiting to begin.

Amongst the above tower cluster will also be 2-4 Chester Road/Castlefield tower.(Renaker) Still going through planning.

To the left of the town hall will be the St Michael's residential tower, and the office tower.(Gary Neville & Co) Waiting on further developments after 2 public exhibitions.

Phew!

Apologies for something isn't quite right.


----------



## jrb

One of the St John's towers.

Originally posted by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> ^^
> 
> Docs up for DCM Tower 1 (copper clad) and Central Village. No D&A Statement as yet. Tower 1 is 115m high/36 storey.
> 
> Initially I wasn't keen on the design but I think the choice of colour works really well with the surrounding buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> Few screen shots of the verified views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:


----------



## VDB

*Central Village Enterprise Cluster* | St John's
Office/retail space | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136688343#post136688343



Address: Central Village Plot, St Johns, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 9


Office space: 197,000sqft


Retail space: 23,000sqft


Parking: 465 (underground)


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Planning app submitted

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




































A planning application for *Central Village* has been submitted to *Manchester City Council,* and can be viewed here.

Central Village will be targeting smaller creative-sector businesses, and there'll also be just over 23,000sqft of ground floor retail space spread over several small units to encourage independents to establish here. Should be a real incubator of enterprise and creativity.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Cord/curve, Twitter.

Click on the link for more picture's, video's, and Twitter links.

Ordsall Cord/curve, Twitter.





































https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/ordsallchord

Also.

Aerial Video TV, Ordsall Cord/curve aerial blog.

http://www.aerialvideo.tv/uncategorized/ordsall-chord/


----------



## jrb

Finishing touches are being made to 101 Embankment, the old arches/new car park, and the bridge that leads to 101 Embankment.



















:drool:


----------



## jrb

Some more screen grabs from the Factory planning App.

You can see from this picture what a massive impact Factory and St John's will have on the city centre skyline.


----------



## jrb

Cotton Square launched.










http://www.cottonsquare.co.uk/

http://www.cottonsquare.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/COTTON-SQUARE-SALES-BROX-V8.pdf

https://twitter.com/firststep_group


----------



## jrb

Anyone?

Six Two Architects.




> *Richmond Street - Manchester*
> 
> The site is situated in the Village area of Manchester City Centre, on Richmond Street which runs parallel to Canal Street. Set within the conservation area, the site is currently occupied by a three-storey building that will make way for three, four bed, four-storey townhouses.
> 
> The layouts invert typical domestic arrangements and locate the open plan kitchen and living areas above the bedrooms on the third floor, to maximise views across the city roofscape and give a closer link to a roof top terrace.
> 
> The primary material palette will be buff brickwork. This is in keeping with the extensive brickwork surroundings and the proposed design will extend the wide range of brick textures and colours visible in the locale. This is complemented by dark grey steel cladding on the top of the stair core which wraps around the 3rd floor rear and gable ends, seamlessly integrating with the roof terrace railings and trellis. The overall building volume is divided into its constituent parts by recessed bands. Vertically, these define the individual townhouses, and horizontally, the garage/entry podium from the habitable accommodation above. To further break up the volume at a scale which relates to the adjacent buildings, the brickwork mass is excavated to provide relief to the elevations and to express the internal spaces.
> 
> The scheme will create the best homes in Manchester!


----------



## jrb

New Hotel.




























http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...-DESIGN_AND_ACCESS_STATEMENT_REV_A-361181.pdf


----------



## VDB

Jrb some of those Factory images had already been posted previously! 

Think we should try and not post too many images because otherwise people just skim past them without appreciating it - and there's certainly plenty to appreciate about many Manc proposals!


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central

































First two phases progressing well - photo by Chrisyd














And Pan75:


----------



## Bartesque

Watching this thread with Interest


----------



## VDB

^^

Thanks Bartesque - if you have any questions ask away! 

New render released of *Trinity Islands:*


----------



## jrb

The new Special Exhibition Gallery at the Museum of Science and Industry in Manchester 



> November 2016
> 
> The new Special Exhibition Gallery at the Museum of Science and Industry in Manchester has been granted planning permission. The project comprises the refurbishment and adaptation of a Grade I listed railway station, warehouse and Grade II listed railway viaduct, with the addition of a new temporary exhibitions gallery and public entrance hall. These improvements will allow the Museum to create and bring world-class science exhibitions to Manchester.
> 
> Part of the Science Museum Group, The Museum of Science and Industry is situated on the site of the world's oldest surviving passenger railway station. The Museum is a globally important heritage site comprising some of the most important buildings of the modern industrial age.
> 
> Link to Museum of Science and Industry website website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carmodygroarke.com/Museum_of_Science_and_Industry/index.html


----------



## geoking66

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks Bartesque - if you have any questions ask away!
> 
> New render released of *Trinity Islands:*


It looks like the podium is now designed to create an active street wall rather than the tower-in-a-park concept. Exactly the type of design outcome I like to see.


----------



## VDB

geoking66 said:


> It looks like the podium is now designed to create an active street wall rather than the tower-in-a-park concept. Exactly the type of design outcome I like to see.


Yep agreed. In Rotterdam it's local planning policy that all buildings must have a podium which defines the street boundary, I think Manchester/London should adopt something similar.

To be fair it's not like the developers would protest - defining the street boundary means they get to develop as much of the site as possible :lol:


----------



## geoking66

VDB said:


> Yep agreed. In Rotterdam it's local planning policy that all buildings must have a podium which defines the street boundary, I think Manchester/London should adopt something similar.
> 
> To be fair it's not like the developers would protest - defining the street boundary means they get to develop as much of the site as possible :lol:


Haha exactly. Another city that's done a great job with this is Brisbane. A number of their new developments incorporate subtropical greenery at the base along with retail and laneways.


----------



## Sandblast

VDB said:


> Yep agreed. In Rotterdam it's local planning policy that all buildings must have a podium which defines the street boundary, I think Manchester/London should adopt something similar.
> 
> To be fair it's not like the developers would protest - defining the street boundary means they get to develop as much of the site as possible :lol:


Podiums?

Centre City Tower in *Birmingham* is on a podium ..... not sure many people like these buildings? This one is from the early 1970's.


----------



## VDB

^^

Good point - very fine line between badly-designed podiums which don't integrate well with the street, and well designed ones which do.

The trick behind a good podium is to not make it look as though there's a huge skyscraper lopped on top. 

But sometimes I love a good skyscraper than you can see all the way up from the street?


----------



## jrb

Salford Quays.


----------



## jrb

Click the link for drone footage.

Make sure you click HD.










https://knightknox.wistia.com/medias/b5hp9y5gzc


----------



## jrb

Slightly off topic.

Don't forget to add another 10-15 towers in the next 5-10 years in your imagination while watching the video's. 

Stick with this one. First Street car park. Been up there many times.






The next 2 are quality.


----------



## jrb

Talk about a chance find. :lol:


----------



## jrb

All Renaker footage.


----------



## jrb

S










https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/PlaceNorthWest/manchester-offices-briefing-ken-bishop-jll


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Photo by marni1971


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Update by Caiman - with the last two floors now going on, 1S is at its final height


----------



## VDB

*Manchester's future skyline*

I've updated my skyline model to reflect* Trinity Tower 1* - which at 203m will be Manchester's tallest building, shooting past the U/C 200.5m Owen St Tower 1.

Some shots:


----------



## Scottie Dog

Thank you for those views.


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129307252#post129307252



Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 103


Completion: 2018


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly














































Demolition continues down at the Oxygen site.

Photo by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*Sawmill Court* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* New Islington







































A wet construction site in Ancoats!!

Photos by Develo


----------



## jrb

MEN.



> *Landmark Northern Quarter building Hatters Hostel to get a luxury makeover*
> 
> The Hatters Hostel will feature 24 hour room service and a new diner and cocktail bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place where weary cash-strapped backpackers can rest their heads on a shoe-string budget - hostels are often synonymous with slumming it, but Hatters Hostel is set to change that with a major refurbishment of Hilton Chambers, which will transform the building into swanky hotel-standard accomodation.


----------



## VDB

*1 Spinningfields* doesn't really need an introduction anymore!

Photos from *About Today:*


----------



## cardiff

1 Spinningfields is a lovely building but looks a bit dumpy, a shame it isnt taller!


----------



## jrb




----------



## Vielleicht

I'm glad there are plans for something behind Two St Peter's, the gap between the One and Two currently makes it look incomplete and the buildings seem almost façade-like to the Square. If it gets approved, I think that extra density would really add to it.


----------



## mileymc1

Vielleicht said:


> I'm glad there are plans for something behind Two St Peter's, the gap between the One and Two currently makes it look incomplete and the buildings seem almost façade-like to the Square. If it gets approved, I think that extra density would really add to it.


Just wish it was a little bit upper class company. Nothing wrong with Motel One but we already have 2 in the city and this is a great location. Hyatt would have been a great option...


----------



## mileymc1

Looks a rather nice and good size design tho!


----------



## biosciemax

Manchester looks great in the cold an clear weather of the last few days.


----------



## VDB

biosciemax said:


> Manchester looks great in the cold an clear weather of the last few days.


Yeah I've been back from Newcastle since yesterday and in the crisp weather the city looks fantastic.

Mind you it was -3C when I left for work this morning :lol:


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road































Can see the Circle Square development site in this photo, posted by jrb


----------



## VDB

Also from Circle Square today, a new render of one of the office blocks proposed for the southern half of the site:


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:






























Ariel photo from *Ariel TV.*

The base of Tower D (on the left) is largely complete - and a crane has been erected this week to start working on building up the core. The size of the base here is absolutely huge and really gives an idea of the sheer scale of this building.

Meanwhile, on the right of the site (in the bottom corner) you can see the core for Tower A - which is a few months behind Tower D but should start rising soon.

An absolutely vast site which will be vast in height before long too :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Business Desk North West.



> AN £85m deal for the construction of phase one of the 24.5-acre Middlewood Locks development in Salford has been signed.
> 
> Real estate developer and investor Scarborough International Properties Ltd, and BCEG penned their deal.
> 
> The contract was signed by Kevin McCabe, chairman of Scarborough and Xing Yan, managing director of BCEG and was witnessed by Simon McCabe, deputy chairman and joint CEO of Scarborough.
> 
> Long standing partners from FairBriar Real Estate (the joint venture undertaking the scheme), Lawrence Chiang, COO of Metro Holdings Singapore and Michael Rex, director of investments of Hualing Group, Urumqi, China were also present.
> 
> The event marks a major milestone in the development of phase one, which will be completed in October 2018.
> 
> The first phases, which were granted detailed planning consent by Salford City Council in December last year, will comprise of 571 homes and associated commercial space, including convenience shops, restaurants, extensive new public realm including canal side footpaths and cycle ways to Manchester centre.
> 
> The first residents are expected to start moving in to the apartments in March 2018.
> 
> Kevin McCabe said: “We are delighted to have signed BCEG for the first phase of our Middlewood Locks development. This marks the culmination of many years of hard work and collaboration between all involved, both in the UK and China.”
> 
> Yan said: “We look forward to continuing our work with Scarborough on the development of this significant and strategic regeneration project.”
> 
> Chiang said: “The ceremony marks a significant milestone in our plans for the development of Middlewood Locks. This is a truly global endeavour.”
> 
> The Middlewood Locks development will deliver a new mixed-use neighbourhood which, in total, will provide 2,215 new homes and 900,000sq ft of commercial development space including offices, hotel, shops, restaurants, a convenience store and gym.
> 
> The scheme will have public green space and will be developed around three large basins of the Manchester, Bolton and Bury Canal which connects to the River Irwell and is a short distance from the central business district and retail amenities of Manchester city centre.
> 
> Phase ONE has a gross development value of more than £150m and is expected to create more than 300 jobs for the local region.





> Middlewood Locks RMA submitted
> 
> Middlewood Locks Phase 1 Reserved Matters application submission coincided with President Xi Jinping’s visit to Manchester as part of a four-day visit to Britain. Following hot on the heels of the announcement that Xinjiang-based Hualing Industry and Trade group have pledged to invest in the Scarborough Group scheme, it was also reported during the Chinese State visit that Beijing Construction and Engineering Group have been selected as preferred contractor.
> 
> Construction of the first phase of Middlewood Locks, which includes 550 new homes, commercial space and extensive public realm designed by Planit-IE, will start in early 2016.
> 
> P-IE worked with WCEC Architects to develop public realm proposals for Plots F, I, J and O. The latter of these is a purely landscape plot, incorporating the restored Manchester Bury Bolton Canal locks and establishing the development’s green spine. The landscape proposals put the ‘wood back into Middlewood’ and designs link to the site’s industrial heritage through material selection and usage.
> 
> Middlewood Locks forms an important gateway link between Salford and Manchester city centres. The development creates a new neighbourhood that will eventually bring 2,000 new homes to an area that has been vacant of significant residential uses since the turn of the 20th century.
> 
> http://www.planit-ie.com/middlewood-locks-rma-submitted/


----------



## jrb

Mulbury, Twitter.



> Mulbury
> Mulbury – ‏@MulburyUK
> 
> 13 hours
> 
> We're ready to go at Port Street. Hoarding is up and piling starts tomorrow. #NQManchester http://bit.ly/2fPBReU
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MulburyUK


----------



## jrb

Click on the link to see more lovely renders.

Great Ancoats Street 'is' finally becoming great again.

And will be even greater. Fingers crossed. (Ah, jrb??)



> http://timgroomarchitects.com/our_work/great-ancoats/


----------



## VDB

*XYZ Building* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093



Address: Hardman Boulevard, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 9


Office Space: 160,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Some shots from today by yours truly


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*MANCHESTER | Owen St | Great Jackson St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C*


A GIF I made using one of the renders form the planning application showing roughly what the future construction of the towers will look like:



(This took a rather long time to make :lol: )


----------



## towerpower123

Someone needs to stick a camera on that spot and see how closely you got it. Great work!


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:




























Photos of ongoing groundworks by pookey


----------



## VDB

Work is now underway to build 3 new platforms at *Salford Central station.* The station strategically serves Spinningfields, and the emerging New Bailey and Chapel St districts.

The total number of platforms upon completion will be 5- the station will form an interchange between Cross-City trains to Piccadilly, and trains to Eccles, Bolton and Liverpool. 

It's a nifty little station on the edge of the city.


----------



## VDB

*No1 Castlefield* | Britannia Basin
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136091844#post136091844




Address: Trentham St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 5/16


Number of apartments: 419


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook






























*DeTrafford Estates* have submitted a planning application for *No1 Castlefield,* it can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















Update by Caiman


----------



## VDB

*St Peter's Square regeneration* | Peterloo
Public space | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132595702#post132595702



Address: St Peter's Square, Peterloo, Manchester M1


Landscape Architect: Latz + Partners


Cost: £20m


Completion: summer 2016


Developer: Manchester City Council & Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* St Peter's Square












St Peter's Square now nearing completion.

Photos by Slow Burn

New fountain going in in front of 1SPS, still some paving to complete around here:













... and in front of 2SPS too:













Tram tracks at the other end of the square pretty much ready for the opening of the new line early next year:


----------



## VDB

*74-88 Great Ancoats St* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176



Address: 74-88 Great Ancoats St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 138


Developer: Mulbury Homes

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens


















_Picture credit: AJD1984_




Houldsworth St & 74-88 Great Ancoats St now rising.

Photo by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens *| N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Mobile crane has arrived on site at Angel Gardens, possibly to lift a piling drill into place.

Photos by GShutty


----------



## VDB

*UK City & Region Economic Forecast* | E.Y.


Manchester will be the UK's fastest growing city between 2016-19, according to a report by EY released today.


 The city will see GVA growth of 2%, compared to just 1.2% in the rest of the North West.


 The UK national average for this year is 1.5%.


 Greater Manchester will see the second highest growth of anywhere else in the UK: the other area being Reading & Thames Valley.











BusinessDesk North West: _Manchester beating Northern Rivals for GVA_

Manchester Evening News: _Manchester set to be fastest growing northern city_




> *GVA growth 2016-2019 *
> 
> Manchester 2.0%
> Leeds 1.7%
> Bristol 1.6%
> Cardiff 1.6%
> Edinburgh 1.6%
> UK average 1.5%
> Glasgow 1.3%
> Belfast 1.2%
> Birmingham 1.2%
> Liverpool 1.1%
> Sheffield 1.1%
> Newcastle 0.8%





> *Employment growth 2016-2019*
> 
> Manchester 0.7%
> Bristol 0.3%
> Edinburgh 0.3%
> Leeds 0.3%
> Cardiff 0.1%
> Glasgow 0.0%
> UK average 0.0%
> Belfast -0.1%
> Birmingham -0.1%
> Liverpool -0.2%
> Sheffield -0.3%
> Newcastle -0.4%


----------



## Justme

^^ Odd that London isn't on that list. Where does London sit?


----------



## jrb

MBS Redevelopment - Hotel & Executive Education Centre | Manchester University | 60m | 19 fl | U/C 

Beetham and No1 Spinningfields in the distance.

Click on the link for 7 more picture's. Post's 281 and 282.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136998987#post136998987


----------



## jrb

10-12 Whitworth Street.

Flat!

Ready for construction.

2 slightly different views of the proposal.


----------



## jrb

Axis tower.

Work on site continues after the retaining wall has been piled.


----------



## jrb

No8 First Street.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the 21st floor of Beetham tower.

The windows could do with a clean again.

Don't forget they've put paper across the windows during construction..


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> ^^ Odd that London isn't on that list. Where does London sit?


London is at 1.9% according to a piece on the same EY report here.

http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/business/reading-become-fastest-growing-economy-12265151

Reading leads at 2.5% per year, even that leading score isn't exactly fantastic by historical standards...

I would take all such forecasts with a heap of salt in any case, they turn out as often wrong as right. :laugh:


----------



## jrb

£297 a week!! https://www.vitastudent.com/locatio...square/vita-student-manchester-circle-square/ :nuts:

From 4 different locations.


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks and the Ordsall Curve rail line/bridge.

Salford tower blocks in the distance.


----------



## jrb

Manchester construction pick and mix.

Roll on 2017! :banana:


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.

Click ON the link for the other 20 picture's from around the perimeter of the site, spread over 4 posts.

Renaker have their own concrete factory onsite.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137002010&posted=1#post137002010


----------



## jrb

Compilation of shots from the 1st Street car park.

Apologies if some are a bit similar.

What a wonderful late evening it was. On the top level of the car park looking over Manchester city centre, as the Sun was setting on a clear and crisp Winter's Evening.

Click on the link for the other 5 picture's.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901884&page=8


----------



## jrb

2nd set.

Click on the link.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137002454#post137002454


----------



## jrb

Click on the link, and via it navigate to other UK cities.

Some Manchester examples.

Owen Street.



















Have some fun. http://vertexmodelling.co.uk/products/manchester-3d-model/ :banana:


----------



## VDB

*Lightwaves 2016* | Salford Quays

The annual Lightwaves event has returned to Salford Quays, and will be running until the 18th December. 9 artworks using light have been placed around the Quays and, in some cases, in the water.

Manchester Evening News: _Lightwaves will add a burst of colour to Salford Quays later this year_

Lightwaves Website: _http://quaysculture.com/current-projects/lightwaves-2016/_

Lightwaves Media Gallery: _http://quaysculture.com/media-library/video-gallery/_


Some photos of the event, from Flickr.


----------



## JamieUK

The daily banner is gonna leave a negative impression of greater Manchester.


----------



## VDB

JamieUK said:


> The daily banner is gonna leave a negative impression of greater Manchester.


It's terrible! We have no idea who submitted it hno:


----------



## VDB

*Great Northern Viaduct* | Castlefield

Fantastic - if small - news. One of Manchester's most iconic structures is being repaired, cleaned up, cleared of vegetation and is having a new drainage system instealled.



> Listed Building Consent for refurbishment works to the Great Northern Viaduct comprising installation of new drainage channels, replacement downpipes, clearing, cleaning and repainting of gullys, vegetation removal and brickwork repairs to the east abutment. Whilst the replacement works described above are being undertaken, the following work items will also be completed. -Works to address the blocked drainage gully outlets on the viaduct deck; mesh panels and 6C stone is to be laid over the newly cleared gullies after the pipe outlets have been cleaned and re-painted. -Clearance of debris and vegetation from the bottom chords of the main truss elements, with the drainage holes unblocked. -Removal of loose material on the columns and soffits of the main viaduct girders. -Brickwork repairs to the east abutment; including but not limited to the cutting out and replacing of spalled brickwork and re-mortaring of open joints.


http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=ODFKUTBCGUN00


----------



## Jonesy55

VDB said:


> It's terrible! We have no idea who submitted it hno:


A forumer from Liverpool perhaps? :laugh:


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133435857#post133435857



Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building


Number of apartments: 478 (160x1 bed and 318x2 bed)


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly














































Activity on site at *Kampus.*

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

The refurbishment of the *Royal Exchange* is nearing completion. There was already a theatre in the building, but they've now added over 16,000sqft of office space - and they've also redeveloped the retail units and retail arcade through the middle of the building, and added uplighting around the facade.

Photo by purple_cat.


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

*Manchester Climate Change Strategy* | 2017-2050











The city's authorities have set up a new agency tasked with reducing Manchester's impact on climate change.

Manchester Climate Change website: http://www.manchesterclimate.com/

Manchester Climate Change Strategy 2017-2050 report: http://www.manchesterclimate.com/sites/default/files/MCCS 2017-50.pdf

Green Growth: _Event: Manchester Climate Change Strategy 2017-50 launch_



 Manchester's ambition is to become a zero carbon city by the year 2050.


 This makes it one of the first cities in the world to subscribe to such a commitment.


 The Manchester Climate Change Strategy is one of the most ambitious climate change strategies to date, aiming to totally neutralise the city's environmental footprint.


 The strategy was officially launched on December 5th.


 Between 2014 and 2016, the city has reduced its annual CO2 emissions by 6,000 tonnes thanks to funding from the Greater Manchester Business Growth Hub.


 The city's authorities have also launched a Low Carbon Network, to promote local businesses over international imports - and to encourage the purchase of low carbon environmental goods and services.


----------



## ferge

I can't believe that image has been displayed, what an insult to Salford (and the UK in itself) complete misrepresentation of the area.


----------



## Jonesy55

Well to be fair large parts of Salford do look a bit like that, but the idea of a banner is usually to show the best looking shots of a city rather than the crappy parts! :laugh:


----------



## JamieUK

The Salford banner made it as the number 1 flop of the flop 15 banners, lol.


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook
































Crane now up on site, photo from Glenbrook's Twitter


----------



## Karl1587

JamieUK said:


> The Salford banner made it as the number 1 flop of the flop 15 banners, lol.



Can somebody post the pic? I missed it and I don't see the banners on my iPad and I'm curious... Cba firing PC up lol


----------



## Jonesy55

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20161211


----------



## jrb

Probably shouldn't be on there.

No new updates or news after 2 public consultations. Last Tweet on the St michaels website was in October. Nothing since. Looks like Gary & Co maybe having a major rethink after the public backlash. Interesting video. Timeline, cranes, towers rising.


195287963


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer

We're all really looking forward to seeing how they manage to squeeze a 93m tower on such a small site.


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay





















Quite 'off the radar' this one, so here's a construction update from X1's own drone footage.


----------



## Karl1587

Jonesy55 said:


> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20161211



Oh. My. Lord... There are no words


----------



## VDB

*Cornbrook Hub* | Cornbrook
Masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579741&page=7



Address: Cornbrook Hub all plots, Cornbrook, City Zone Manchester District 15


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 7-24


Authorities: Manchester City & Trafford MBC


No. of apartments: 100


Other amenities: a hotel, bars, restaurants and retail


Developer: Peel Land & Property

*Current status:* Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook











Despite not being a particularly impressive development, *Cornbrook Hub* represents the GMCA flexing its muscles and using its new powers for the first time. 

The GMCA is Manchester's new combined authority, which binds all of the city's ten boroughs together under a new Mayor, who will be elected in May 2017.

The Cornbrook Hub site straddles the boundary between Manchester City and neighbouring Trafford, which comes under a separate authority. The GMCA will be using its new powers to CPO (compulsory purchase order) land in this area to create a developable collective of sites to make it easier to deliver the Cornbrook Hub plan.

The plan also involves the redevelopment of Cornbrook Metrolink station - which sees one tram every 45 seconds into the City Zone, which is the main appeal of this area.


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester District 5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, other phases at various stages

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






























*Phase 2* of Middlewood Locks has been *approved* by Salford City Council today - allowing a further 546 apartments to be constructed at the site.


----------



## Roquentin

Justme said:


> I also don't see the fuss with the Starbucks promotion. We live in a free country. If you don't want to drink at Starbucks, don't drink there. Simple.
> 
> If Starbucks was in the Northern Quarter, I wouldn't go near it with so many alternative choices that suit me much better, and I suspect most people in the Northern Quarter would be the same.
> 
> But I don't like to force my taste in coffee upon everyone else in the world, so why would I stop anyone else from going there? Let market forces decide. This is coffee we are talking about, not hospitals. While I don't like the fact that Starbucks avoided taxes, I also don't like people who try to force their way of life onto others.


And that freedom extends to being able to tell a tax evading business to clear off too. Who has stopped anyone going to Starbucks? Who is forcing their taste in coffee on anyone? No one is standing outside the door blocking people going in and forcing them to go somewhere else.


----------



## VDB

*2 Union St* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132263698#post132263698



Address: 2 Union St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: NC Homes


Floors: 7-10


Number of apartments: 40


Developer: Red Lion St Ltd

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens





















The apartment block at *2 Union St* was *approved* yesterday by Manchester City Council.


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV Twitter.

Middlewood Locks.


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.

Picture's by.......



MatthewDalrymple said:


> https://flic.kr/p/Q48hPNhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/P3rwPRhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/QdMG97https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jrb

Pretty much where the first Owen Street tower of four is going to rise.

Flickr.


----------



## VDB

*Pier 7* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130188116#post130188116



Address: Waterfront Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: CJCT


Cost: £140m


Number of apartments: 700


Developer: TH Real Estate

*Current status:* Outline approval granted

*Nearest transport:* Salford Quays






























Looks like demolition may be starting on the industrial units at Media Village to make way for *Pier 7.*

Photos by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## jrb

The redevelopment of St Peter's Square is nearing completion.

Even on a miserable Winter's Mancunian Day, it look's good.

Roll on the Summer when when it's warm, clear, sunny, dry, all the plants and trees are in full bloom, and the square has been finished.

Picture's by.......



Slow Burn said:


> Also posted in the Metrolink Extension thread.
> 
> A few pics of St Peter's Square taken earlier today.<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />
> <br />


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay






























Early morning shot of the progress at *Pier 7* by purple_cat


----------



## VDB

*Motel One* have done a facade retention project on Cross St, demolishing the building behind the facade and replacing it with a hotel.

Progress photos by Slow Burn


----------



## LeedsG

wow, i like everything about it. You're lucky in Manchester... here in Leeds they approve skyscrapers and then investors back out. Manchester seems to get on with building them.


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















The Salford cityscape is beginning to fill up nicely.

Photo by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

LeedsG said:


> wow, i like everything about it. You're lucky in Manchester... here in Leeds they approve skyscrapers and then investors back out. Manchester seems to get on with building them.


Thanks LeedsG, I'm sure Leeds will start building 'scrapers soon as well :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*XYZ Building* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093



Address: Hardman Boulevard, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 9


Office Space: 160,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















Looks like XYZ is almost complete

Photos by Matthew Darymple and Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester District 5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, other phases at various stages

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






























Progress update at Middlewood Locks by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

Manchester's newly-rebranded *Principal Hotel* in last night's fog, taken by me


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve.


----------



## VDB

*Timekeeper's Square* | Trinity
Townhouses | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859879



Address: Cleminson Street, Trinity, Salford M3


Architect: Buttress Architects


Floors: 3


Number of townhouses: 36


Cost: £200m


Developer: English Cities Fund

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central































Timekeeper's Square today.

This site looks finished and occupied












Little bit more to do here:












I love how this blends with the Georgian townhouses already there:


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria






























Today at Exchange Court.


----------



## VDB

*Stanley St* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770535




Address: 1 Stanley St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 16


No. of apartments: 225


Developer: Legal & General

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






















Today at Stanley St


----------



## VDB

*No. 8 First St* | Great Jackson
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134763920#post134763920



Address: No. 8 1st St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Fletcher Priest


Floors: 7


Office space: 173,600sqft


Ground floor retail space: 39,570sqft


Occupier: Gazprom Headquarters


Developer: Patrizia Immobilien AG, with the Greater Manchester Property Venture Fund (GMPVF)

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:






































Today at 8 First St, photo by Dandotco


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central





















This weekend at 1 Spinningfields, photo by Caiman


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road






























This morning at Circle Square, by Dandotco


----------



## itom 987

Someone needs to update the skyscraperpage diagram for Manchester.

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=821


----------



## jrb

Fantastic aerial picture update of the Ordsall Curve works. Especially December. Click on the link for all picture's.

One of the new picture's










https://s29.postimg.org/42ymd9h13/dakota_deluxe_manchester.jpg


----------



## VDB

*Affinity Salford* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130928036#post130928036



Address: New Bailey St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Floors: 33 & 16


Number of apartments: 506


Height: Tallest 110.5m


Developer: Bruntwood & Select Property Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 groundworks, Phase 2 approved

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






























Groundworks have now started on Phase 1, workmen were on site today.


----------



## Jonesy55

itom 987 said:


> Someone needs to update the skyscraperpage diagram for Manchester.
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=821


SSP is a bit of a dead zone for cities outside North America, I've been trying to promote Manchester a bit by copy-pasting some stuff from here (with permission of VDB  ) but it does feel like flogging a dead horse at times!


----------



## VDB

Thanks Jonesey - I wouldn't even know where to start with updating SSP


----------



## VDB

*Mahiki* - who currently have bars in London and Dubai - will be opening a Manchester branch in spring 2017, near *Albert Square.* 

This follows news that *The Ivy* will also be opening in Manchester in 2017.


----------



## itom 987

I agree that the SSP forum isn't well represented globally due to there being multiple forums on the internet.

However, skyscraperpage is the only website that has diagrams - that should be kept up to date.


----------



## VDB

*Sky Gardens* | Britannia Basin
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131654346#post131654346



Address: 5 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 12


Number of apartments: 162


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Cornbrook































Today at Sky Gardens


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester District 5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, other phases at various stages

*Nearest transport:* Salford Central






























The sprawling construction site at Middlewood Locks


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Today at One Regent, taken from D-C Metrolink station


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Victoria



























Today at Angel Gardens, photo by GShutty:


----------



## ZeroOne

Has anyone got an update on that small development in Salford called something like the clock works? Small townhouses, light grey brick. Classy development. I was interested to see how it came out. It was just off Chapel Street


----------



## VDB

ZeroOne said:


> Has anyone got an update on that small development in Salford called something like the clock works? Small townhouses, light grey brick. Classy development. I was interested to see how it came out. It was just off Chapel Street


Timekeeper's Square? I went down there the other day 

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137245092&postcount=3118


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* starting to appear on the Salford Quays skyline


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 4 at Under Construction, Towers 2 & 3 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Deansgate Castlefield:





























Yesterday at *Owen St.*

Crane has been erected for Tower A - which will be Manchester's tallest building upon completion, at 200.5m


----------



## ZeroOne

VDB said:


> Timekeeper's Square? I went down there the other day
> 
> >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137245092&postcount=3118


Oh yes! Looks fantastic!


----------



## VDB

*74-88 Great Ancoats St* and *M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176



Address: 74-88 Great Ancoats St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Tim Groom/IDP


Floors: 14/13


Number of apartments: 257


Developer: Mulbury Homes/Factory Estates

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Piccadilly Gardens


















_Picture credit: AJD1984_




Photo update by Matthew Darymple. 

Piling ongoing at 74-88 whilst M-One Central is at a relatively advanced stage in construction.


----------



## VDB

edit


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status:* Phase 1 under construction, everything else Approved

*Nearest transport:* Oxford Road































Circle Square today.

Slate panel cladding


----------



## VDB

*Manchester* | 2016 round-off​









As the sun sets on 2016 I think it's high time for a little round-up of how far Manchester has come in the past 52 weeks.



In February, Renaker released plans for *Owen St* - a cluster of skyscrapers ranging from 122m to 200.5m. A planning application was submitted in April, and by June Towers 1 and 3 were under construction. In the New Year, we'll be able to start watching the cores for these two towers (200.5m + 140m) rise above the city.


2016 can be defined as a year of tall buildings: Renaker also started construction on *Exchange Court,* which will stand 130m above Salford upon completion. The core will start rising here in 2017 as well.


Bruntwood's enormous project at *Circle Square* has also started construction. In total, 677 apartments, nearly 1,000 student flats, 400,000sqft of office space, 150 hotel beds and over 1,000 car parking space will be provided here - as well as an enormous new public green and riverside park.


Ask Estate's project at *First St* has continued. In Q1 construction started on *Number 8 1st St,* which will provide a new headquarters for Gazprom, as well as 187,000sqft of office space. Meanwhile, groundworks have now started on *First St South* - which will provide 624 apartments in two 26 and 23 storey buildings, as well as a doctor's surgery and a nursery/preschool.


Amstone started construction on 820 new apartments down at *Clipper's Quay* in Salford Quays.


In other tall building news, construction started last month on MODA Living's 108m tower at *Angel Gardens,* whilst construction also started on Alliance Group's 93m *Axis Tower* scheme last month too. *Cambridge Street* (83m) and *Two Greengate* (88m) completed this year. Next year, construction will start on *Oxygen Tower* (103m), *10-12 Whitworth St* (117m), *St John's Place* (169m), *Circle Square Tower* (115m), and *The Residence* (110m).


*Manchester Airport* announced a £1bn masterplan to double the size of Terminal Two, bringing the airport's annual passenger count to 50m by 2030.


Earlier on in the year we saw Peel launch the second phase of MediaCity Phase 2 at Salford Quays. The impressive plans launched here feature over 800 apartments, nearly 300,000sqft of office space, a new market, public realm, skyscrapers, shops, bars and restaurants. The scheme has been designed by a multitude of architects and will be delivered over the next ten years.


Scarborough Development Co. started construction on Phase 1 of *Middlewood Locks* in Q2 - 571 apartments are U/C here, and SDC have just won approval for a further 546 apartments as part of phase two, which will start construction in the new year.


A shout-out has to go out to Manchester Life, who are now building 813 apartments around Ancoats. The development company, which is co-owned by the City Council, has over a thousand apartments in the pipeline for Ancoats/east Manchester - all of which should start construction in the New Year.


In transport news, the *Ordsall Chord* started construction, and will complete by December 2017. The Chord will enable trains to run direct between all of Manchester's central rail stations, opening up a major bottleneck in the city & region's rail network. Metrolink also won approval for the *Trafford Park line*, which will provide seven new Metrolink stations and link one of Europe's largest shopping centres to the network. Groundworks have already started on the line, and construction is expected to start in 2017. Meanwhile, work to construct a second tram line through the city centre is now nearing completion. The Second City Crossing (2CC) will open by the summer.


At the start of the year, there were just over *4,000* apartments under construction across central Manchester. Now, despite numerous completions, that number has now risen to *15,592.* In the city centre alone, there were nearly 2,000 apartments under construction at the start of 2016. That figure has now risen to 3,070. 


In February 2016, there were 19,600 apartments in the pipeline in central Manchester - a figure which has now increased to *40,302 apartments.*


At the start of the year, there was just over 1.1m sqft of office space across central Salford, Salford Quays and Manchester city centre - now there is 1.5m sqft, which doesn't seem like a huge rise but there have been several completions to account for. In addition, in February 2016, the amount of office space under construction OR holding a planning application across central Salford, Salford Quays and Manchester city centre was 2.5m sqft - a figure which now stands at *4.6m sqft,* so clearly plenty of construction in the office sector going into the future.


----------



## Scottie Dog

Does anybody have definitive details (up to date renders/plans) and commencement dates for work on the Terminal 2 extension?

Thanks in advance and a happy new year.


----------



## VDB

Happy New Year Manchester, 2017​


----------



## VDB

*75 Mosley St* | China Town
Offices & Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129304135#post129304135



Address: 75 Mosley St, China Town, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Stephen Levrant Heritage 


Floors: 7


Office space: 66,047sqft


Developer: Boultbee Brooks Real Estate

*Current status* 

Approved


*Nearest transport:* 






















Last week at 75 Moseley Street:


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Airport Terminal Two expansion* | Manchester Airport
Airport | South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137416932



Address: Manchester Airport, World Way, Wythenshawe South Manchester District 90


Contractor: Lang O' Rourke


Project manager: Arcadis


Improvements at Terminal Three, including US Pre-flight clearance


Passenger capacity: 25 million extra passengers annually


Cost: £1bn


Completion: 2024


Developer: Manchester Airports Group

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 


















































Scottie Dog said:


> Does anybody have definitive details (up to date renders/plans) and commencement dates for work on the Terminal 2 extension?
> 
> Thanks in advance and a happy new year.


Hopefully this answers your question.... 



Construction will start on the expansion of Terminal Two at Manchester Airport on the *25th January.*



Another Chaps said:


> I hear pilling work due to start around 25th January


----------



## Scottie Dog

Thanks VDB for that. I already subscribe to that particular thread and I believe that Chaps1954 had actually taken the start date from a post I had made on another Forum.

There have been very few updated renders of the proposed terminal extension and I had been hoping that somebody (maybe even you) might have more information. 

Thanks again for coming back with the link and every best wish for 2017.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 




















The core at *Exchange Court* is now above ground level. Now that the festive period is over, I think it's all systems go!

Photo by jrb.


----------



## Justme

Thanks VDB for the info on Manchester airport.

As a regular user of the airport (3x plus per month), the current one is... well... I don"t want to offend anyone here, but quite frankly horrid. 

The new plans for Terminal 2 look quite good, so I hope that they are at least as nice inside as T2 in Heathrow,or even better, T5. By nice, I also refer to a good UX as well.

I use terminal one most of the time in Manchester, so I wonder if the new T2 will cancel out the need for T1 and T3 or at least move some of the T1 and T3 aircraft over to the new T2.

Pity it will take around 7 years to finish this phase.


----------



## VDB

Scottie Dog said:


> There have been very few updated renders of the proposed terminal extension and I had been hoping that somebody (maybe even you) might have more information.


Ah here we go:


----------



## Scottie Dog

*VDB*

Many thanks

*Justme*

The plans are, once the extension is complete then Terminal 1 will be demolished - I remember it fondly from when it first opened in 1962, it was so modern at that time.


----------



## Justme

Scottie Dog said:


> *VDB*
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> *Justme*
> 
> The plans are, once the extension is complete then Terminal 1 will be demolished - I remember it fondly from when it first opened in 1962, it was so modern at that time.


Thanks Scottie Dog! That sounds great.


----------



## Scottie Dog

VDB might not have been but Scottie Dog certainly was!!!


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


Height: 82m


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport* 






















Update by OCMCR:


----------



## VDB

*Ordsall Chord* | Castlefield/Trinity
Rail bridge | City Zone and Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134143497#post134143497



Address: Between Deansgate and Salford Central stations, Manchester


Contractor: Mott McDonald


Length of new track: 1km


Number of upgraded stations: 1


Developer: Network Rail


Operator: Arriva Trains North, Transpennine Express, TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 

N/A

Shown on this map as the "Castlefield Curve":





















Today at the *Ordsall Chord* project.

Photos by OCMCR.












Supports for the rail bridge are now in place at both sides of the river, the bridge itself will be craned in over the next few weeks.













The bridge support on the Castlefield side:


----------



## VDB

*City Suites* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120589071#post120589071



Address: 52 Chapel St, Greengate, Salford M3


Architects: Flanagan Lawrence


Floors: 17


No. of apartments: 260


Developer: Select Property Group

*Current status* 

Under Construction, nearing completion


*Nearest transport:* 



















Almost done!

Today at *City Suites,* update by ric4397.


----------



## VDB

*Two Greengate* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121223770#post121223770



Address: 2 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 15-31


Number of apartments: 497


Height: Tallest 88m


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Complete


*Nearest transport:* 











Now complete.

Photos by ric4397:


----------



## VDB

Construction has now started on converting Manchester's former Stock Exchange to a 35-bedroom boutique hotel.

Photo by purple_cat:


----------



## VDB

*Ordsall Chord* | Castlefield/Trinity
Rail bridge | City Zone and Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134143497#post134143497



Address: Between Deansgate and Salford Central stations, Manchester


Contractor: Mott McDonald


Length of new track: 1km


Number of upgraded stations: 1


Developer: Network Rail


Operator: Arriva Trains North, Transpennine Express, TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 

N/A

Shown on this map as the "Castlefield Curve":






















Timelapse video of the work over the Christmas period:








> Between Sunday 18 December 2016 and Monday 2 January 2017 around 700 orange army engineers worked on the longest and most complex stage of the project to build the Ordsall Chord.
> 
> The Chord, which includes a 300-metre section of new track, will open up new direct routes to Manchester Airport from across the north and ease congestion, creating space for more trains to run. It will also link Manchester’s Piccadilly, Oxford Road and Victoria stations.
> 
> During this time 250km of new signalling cables have been commissioned – completing one of the most complicated signalling jobs of the last 40 years in the north west.
> The workforce worked around the clock to install:
> 
> 3km of new overhead wiring
> 
> 8 new sets of switches and crossings
> 
> 1km of new track installed
> 
> 9,000 tonnes of new ballast
> 
> Along with lifting 500 tonnes of new steel in to place for two new bridges
> 
> Martin Frobisher, route managing director for Network Rail said: “The benefits of the Ordsall Chord will be felt for generations by customers as far off as Newcastle, Hull, Liverpool and countless other great towns and cities in the north.
> 
> “The far-reaching vision of this railway upgrade in central Manchester reflects and builds on that showed by the Victorians in the early 1800s when they built the railway we are now seeking to maintain and improve.”


http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...-the-north-a-step-closer-after-christmas-work


More photos of the work from Purple_cat


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker
*Current status* 

Towers 1 & 3 Under Construction, Towers 2 & 4 Approved


*Nearest transport* 




















This morning's site update by alex.roberts:


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester District 5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status* 

Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved or holding planning apps


*Nearest transport:* 






























Yesterday at Middlewood Locks


----------



## VDB

*Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
University Building | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013



Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester District 13


Architect: Mecannoo


Floors: 8


Floorspace: 837,000sqft


Cost: £300m


Completion: 2020


Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 






































Today at the Engineering Campus.


----------



## jrb

Don't think this view of the model has been posted yet.

Axis and 10-12 Whitworth Street.

Axis is onsite. And 10-12 is now cleared.

Manchester Construction, a Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve.

Starting to take shape.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter


----------



## VDB

*Vita Circle Square *| Little Ireland
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137574851



Address: Block 2, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 18


Number of student units: 384


Retail space: 1,500sqft


Developer: Vita Student, Select Property

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted


*Nearest transport:* 










A planning application has been submitted to Manchester City Council for *Vita Circle Square.* It can be viewed here.

Some images from the planning application:





























This image shows how the block will slot in with the rest of the Circle Square masterplan (scheme shown bottom left). The blocks fronting the small river are already Under Construction - while the brown tower and podium - as well as the white block in the middle - will start construction mid-2017:


----------



## VDB

*Victoria Mill* | Miles Platting
Apartments | North Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137576994



Address: 10 Lower Vickers St, Miles Platting, North Manchester M40


Architect: George Woodhouse


Completed: 1869


Floors: 6


Number of apartments: 96 (29x1 bed and 67x2 bed)


Developer: Signature Living

*Current status* 

Pre-Planning


*Nearest transport:* 










Converson of a late-1800s mill buiding in Miles Platting into apartments, by Signature Living.


----------



## VDB

*Hotel Indigo* | Victoria
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134274689#post134274689



Address: Todd St/Corporation St Corner, Victoria, City Zone M4


Height: 46m


Floors: 14


Number of hotel rooms: 187


Restaurant operator: Marco Pierre White


Developer: Hotel Indigo 

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 




















Hoardings now going up at *Hotel Indigo.*

Photo by Freel07


----------



## VDB

*Dakota Deluxe Hotel* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968604



Address: 23 Ducie Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 137


Borough: Manchester City


Operator: Dakota Deluxe 

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted


*Nearest transport:* 










A planning application has been submitted for the *Dakota Deluxe hotel* in Piccadilly. It can be viewed here.


----------



## mileymc1

Two impressive hotel schemes, Keep them coming Manchester!


----------



## jrb

All credit to js1000. His work. :applause:



js1000 said:


> So I happen to have been working on a Manchester massing model and fortunately have a fantastic photo over Manchester from when I visited 1 Spinningfields recently (note, not the top floor). As I took the photo I pondered how less lonely the Beetham may look in a few years time. So I thought why not combine these to show the towers going up south of the city centre?
> 
> This is a fairly accurate visual representation. It's based off an OS map with towers correctly positioned and all towers have accurate plan dimensions so they are the right proportions.
> 
> If all four Owen Street towers get built (good chance) then it will be incredible:


----------



## AWS

Is the Whitworth Tower really going to take until 2020 to be complete? Also I was sure that the tallest of the Owen Street Towers is going to be complete in 2018. Is this correct?


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> *Victoria Mill* | Miles Platting
> Apartments | North Manchester


I love the idea of these old mills turning into apartments, but in the case of these big ones, how do the architects take into account all the windowless space deep inside? These are very wide buildings and generally speaking much wider than normal apartments.

Is there an internal courtyard we can't see from the renderings?


----------



## jrb

Posted by......




Folly said:


> First consultations boards including concept for welcome building by Hodder & Partners:
> 
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/gardens/pdf/Bridgewater/Bridgewater-Consultation-Boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/gardens/bridgewater/Designs-for-our-future-garden


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> I love the idea of these old mills turning into apartments, but in the case of these big ones, how do the architects take into account all the windowless space deep inside? These are very wide buildings and generally speaking much wider than normal apartments.
> 
> Is there an internal courtyard we can't see from the renderings?


I'm not sure about this one in particular, but yeah they usually have a big internal courtyard with a glass roof to let the light in.

Some examples from around Manchester:


----------



## jrb

1. Bottom left. Ordsall Curve.
2. Above that, part glass clad tower, No1 Spinningfields.
3. First 2 cranes far right, first 2 towers, Owen Street.
4. Second 2 cranes behind Owen Street cranes, No8 Office block, First Street.


GMP, NPAS, Barton.


----------



## jrb

XYZ, Spinningfields.

Some nice density around there.


----------



## jrb

Stanley Street, New Bailey, Salford.


----------



## jrb

No8, First Street.


----------



## jrb

Part's of St Peter's Square.


----------



## jrb

Not quite the same location, but not far off.

12 years.

2005.










2017. (Flickr)


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing* | St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* N/A











Fantastic photos by *Freel07* showing daylight testing on Metrolink's newest tram line through the city centre:






























Pulling into St Peter's Square, joining the rest of the network:












When it opens, the Second City Crossing will allow for much more capacity on the Metrolink network, allowing higher frequencies on some lines.

:banana:


----------



## VDB

*Project aims to grow a 'city of trees'*












> *A project aims to plant three million trees - one for every man, woman and child - in Greater Manchester over the next 25 years.*
> 
> These include reducing stress, improve air quality and the amount of time shoppers spend in retail areas.
> 
> The project is also testing how trees can reduce flooding in built-up areas.
> City of Trees director Tony Hothersall explained that the scheme had three main objectives.
> 
> "We are working with partners and landowners to identify parcels of land for tree planting," he explained.
> 
> He added that there was also a focus on street tree planting and in private gardens and parks.
> 
> "It is really about planting trees wherever it's appropriate to put trees," he explained, "what is really important is it's about the right tree in the right place."
> 
> Trees need to be a key feature of urban landscapes, say campaigners
> He explained the essence of Manchester's City of Trees project was to raise awareness among the public and policy makers of the role that trees can play in supporting and improving urban development areas.
> 
> "Greater Manchester wants to be a world-class city region. We have a lot of fantastic built development going on, but the natural environment needs to keep up with that," Mr Hothersall said.
> 
> "We've seen that as quite a good example in terms of a sort of cafe culture with one of my projects in Stevenson Square in the Northern Quarter in Manchester. The introduction of trees and general improvement of the environment there have actually led to a cafe culture developing from what was one of the, I suppose, harder environments in central Manchester."


----------



## VDB

*Green light for Princess Street hostel*


----------



## VDB

S/O to the day that God built Manchester all in one day.

That must've been a construction project to rival even Wood Wharf in London :lol:


----------



## JamieUK

And then he came back and did some extra work on it during the industrial revolution and it become the first modern city.


----------



## VDB

The fountains in *Piccadilly Gardens* have had a little upgrade.











Part of a redevelopment of the whole area


----------



## VDB

One of the arches on the Ordsall Chord has been craned onto the site today, and will be installed in the coming weeks.


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 






















Update this evening by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Wilburn Badin tower.
Ordsall Curve arch + part constructed bridge.
Middlewood Locks + 5 cranes.


----------



## jrb

The rusted steel cladding is now being attached to the new Ordsall Curve rail bridge.


----------



## jrb

A lovely bit of Spinningfields density.


----------



## jrb

All picture's and above from Ordsall Curve Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay





























Now 5 cranes at Clipper's Quay.

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Little Ireland
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123105881#post123105881



Address: All plots, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 305,630sqft


Developer: Bruntwood

*Current status* 

Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved


*Nearest transport:* 





























Progress at Phase 1, photos by AJD1984


----------



## VDB

VDB said:


> *Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500
> 
> 
> 
> Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5
> 
> 
> Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker
> 
> 
> Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 614
> 
> 
> Cost: £100m
> 
> 
> Developer: Amstone
> 
> *Current status:* Under Construction
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay




Another couple of photos of *Clipper's Quay* by Dandotco.


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV Twitter

Ordsall Curve bridge arches taking shape.










You can see the part built bridge at the top of the picture, which will eventually cross over the dual carriageway, and link up with the existing railway lines to form the curve, or as some call it the cord.

This is what the bridge looks like at ground level. Taken today.


----------



## jrb

No1 looking over at the Ordsall Curve.










More Ordsall Curve, Middlewood Locks, and Manchester skyline construction picture's will be posted tomorrow. Didn't have time today.


----------



## jrb

Water Street.

Waiting at the lights.

Quick, quick, mobile camera phone!


----------



## jrb

Taken from the front of phase 1 Middlewood Locks.(picture's to follow) 

Future phases of Middlewood Locks around the canal basin to follow.

First picture is a bit blurred due to zooming on my mobile camera phone.


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks phase 1.

And the new Wilburn Basin tower, and Water Street tower under construction, close by.


----------



## jrb

Clipper's Quay.

Salford Quays & Mediacity skylines already making an impact.


----------



## jrb

Piling rig is onsite. Construction thread please.(Manchester forum) 

12pm.










Live webcam. http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/mecd-project/mecd-site-webcam/










http://www.arup.com/projects/manchester_eng_campus_development/mecd_image_gallery


----------



## VDB

*St Michael's* | Peterloo
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134391006#post134391006



Address: Bootle St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Make


Floors: 31/21


Height: 138.5m, 105m


Office Space: 138,000sqft


Hotel bedrooms: 201


Number of apartments: 159


Other features: a new synagogue


Developer: Consortium with Gary Neville, Ryan Giggs, Brendan Flood, Manchester City Council

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport* 












A planning application has been submitted to Manchester City Council for *St Michaels* - a new office/resi and leisure development with a new synagogue.

The planning app can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker
*Current status* 

Towers 1 & 3 Under Construction, Towers 2 & 4 Approved


*Nearest transport* 




















Owen St site this morning, picture by alex roberts


----------



## GGJ16

^^ Amazing project St Michael's ! Keep up the great updates.


----------



## Justme

That St Michael's looks nice, but those steps really need escalators. Without that, it will be a dead space in the city. People in reality just don't like steps and there are a lot of steps here.


----------



## VDB

Agreed Justme, although the steps don't actually lead anywhere - just to a roof garden with lots of bars/shops around it. That's one of the issues people on the Manc forum have with this scheme; it's effectively a cul-de-sac in the centre of town.

The towers, however, are pretty decent - and it's nice to have a break away from the blocky-ness of Manchester's current tall proposals.

Another pic:


----------



## Quicksilver

This project could be a real game changer for Manchester. It's another class for regional city and you see these sort of projects in Asia cities only, like Singapore, KL of Seoul.


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133435857#post133435857



Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building


Number of apartments: 478 (160x1 bed and 318x2 bed)


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 







































Scaffolding being erected around the buildings due to come down at Kampus.

Photo by PAN75


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> Agreed Justme, although the steps don't actually lead anywhere - just to a roof garden with lots of bars/shops around it. That's one of the issues people on the Manc forum have with this scheme; it's effectively a cul-de-sac in the centre of town.


I agree that it is a very nice pair of buildings, and I can't fault the visual look of the retail area, but like you say, it is a cul-de-sac that goes nowhere, and to make it worse, it goes nowhere except up... To even kill it more, it's steps.

These rarely work. People need a reason to rise up in shopping areas, and unless there were dozens of shops at the top floor, it will probably flop. This isn't like Liverpool One which has that great garden on the top roof as that is only the 3rd floor and there are enough reasons to get to the second (or even top with the cinemas) and the huge space up there, not to mention the gentle rise from the waterfront and escalators.

This reminds me of the failed Zeilgallerie in Frankfurt (not to be confused with the successful My Zeil also in Frankfurt). The Zeilgallery had 7 floors of shops with escalators and lifts. At the top were restaurants, an iMax and the city's best (and free) observation point, and it still failed. Nobody would go past the 2nd or 3rd floor (as you can see by this photo: http://tinyurl.com/jj6darp) It flopped and despite being a modern shopping center in the very heart of the retail area, it was demolished last year.

Pity as I really like those buildings and think retail is great in this part of town, but....


----------



## jrb

It probably has been posted before. But if not.

It was posted, or more likely reposted on Vimeo 5 day's ago.

For those that haven't seen it.

200663478


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* and *One Regent* starting to bulk up the Manchester skyline.

Picture by Dandotco.


----------



## VDB

Splitting opinion on the Manc forum - the newly-completed *Cambridge St* development.

I think it looks sharp.


----------



## jrb

All CGI's by Planit-ie http://www.planit-ie.com/

All picture's by http://seanconboy.com/ Have posted 2. 

Click on the link to see the other CGI's.

St Michael's | Bootle St & Jackson's Row | 31/21 fl | Pre-planning 



















Post 1168 onwards. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747892&page=59


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























From Flickr, originally posted by jrb


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Dave.



SkyCam Media UK said:


> On Site Today for Aerial Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


And.



SkyCam Media UK said:


> As of today
> 
> Aerial Video
> 
> Dave


----------



## VDB

*North Central* | Angel Meadow
Residential | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137094354#post137094354



Address: 4 Angel Court, Angel Meadow, City Zone Manchester District 3


Architect: Cartwright & Gross


Floors: 9


Ground floor retail space: 4,736sqft


Number of apartments: 64


Developer: MyPad

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 






























Update at *North Central* by OCMCR.

Site clearance has now started


----------



## VDB

*AC Marriott* | New Cross
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136953247#post136953247



Address: 44 Addington Street, New Cross, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 9


Number of bedrooms: 172


Hotel operator: AC Marriott


Developer: Marriott Hotels Group

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 





















Groundworks continue at the *AC Marriott New Cross*.

Photo by OCMCR.


----------



## VDB

Manc forumer *AJD1984* has rendered the view south from Barbirolli Square in the next 5 years.

A view which currently looks like this...












Will look like this in a few year's time.

(all credit goes to AJD1984).

Towers shown:

Axis Tower (Under construction)
10-12 Whitworth St (groundworks)
Central Sky Park (planning app submitted)










:cheers:


----------



## VDB

*74-88 Great Ancoats St* and *M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176



Address: 74-88 Great Ancoats St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Tim Groom/IDP


Floors: 14/13


Number of apartments: 257


Developer: Mulbury Homes/Factory Estates

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 


















_Picture credit: AJD1984_



Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803



Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Developer: Marcus Worthington

*Current status* 

Groundworks


*Nearest transport:* 




















Demolition has recommenced on site at *125 Deansgate* - construction due to start in a few months.


----------



## Greg95100

Not bad. Good job.


----------



## nidave

Demolition of Piccadilly Gardens wall set to be given green light

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...set-12547559#ICID=Android_MENNewsApp_AppShare


----------



## jrb

New drone video's for Adelphi Wharf phase 3' Bridgewater Gate, Bridgewater point, and Green Quarter 7.

Click on the link to see all 4 drone video's.

Screen grabs taken from Adelphi Wharf Pase 3, and Green Quarter Q7. (which isn't very interesting ATM)




























https://vimeo.com/user50854910


----------



## jrb

You can see how close the city centre skyline link is getting between Manchester city centre and Salford.

Between Beetham Tower and Wilburn Basin.(brown tower, far right)

That gap will be/maybe filled in in the next 5-10 years by Owen Street, 4 towers, St John's, 3 towers, Trinity Island, 6 towers. 

TBH I will be surprised if all the towers see the light of day. But if the current positive economic conditions continue, the 4 Owen Street towers, and the 3 St John's towers will definitely get built. The question is how many of the 6 Trinity Island towers will get built? With Mike Ingall and Allied London behind the Trinity Towers proposal, I have very high hopes that all, or atleast some of the towers will get built.

You can see how close the city centre skyline link is getting between Manchester city centre and Salford.

Between Beetham Tower and Wilburn Basin.

That gap will be/maybe filled in in the next 5-10 years by Owen Street, 4 towers, St John's, 3 towers, Trinity Island 6 towers. 

TBH I will be surprised if all the towers see the light of day. But if the current positive economic conditions continue, the 4 Owen Street towers, and the 3 St John's towers will definitely get built. The question is how many of the 6 Trinity Island towers will get built? With Mike Ingall and Allied London behind the Trinity Towers proposal, I have very high hopes that all, or atleast some of the towers will get built.


----------



## VDB

*Citylabs 2 & 3* | Whitworth Park
Offices | South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137678756



Address: Old Saint Marys Hospital, Manchester Royal Infirmary Oxford Road, Whitworth Park, Manchester M13


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 7


Cost: £65m


Start date: Autumn 2017


Completion: Q1 2020


Office space: 200,000sqft


Developer: Manchester Science Partnerships

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted


*Nearest transport:* 










New renders of *Citylabs 2 & 3* in South Manchester have been released by Sheppard Robson architects.


----------



## VDB

*Adelphi Wharf* | Adelphi
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138122669



Address: 639 Adelphi St, Adelphi, Salford M3


Architect: Fortis


Co-developer: Knight Knox


Floors: 5-8


Number of apartments: 224


Developer: Fortis

*Current status*

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 





















Construction has now started on *Adelphi Wharf Phase 3,* meaning there are now nearly 600 apartments underway at this site - which is inner Salford.


----------



## jrb

MatthewDalrymple said:


> One pic (so far) from 1st Feb. You can see both the webcams on the building to the left!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/RbZgshhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Great picture , Matthew.

I would assume all development models such as this are true to scale. 

Compare the MECD in height and size to the Commonwealth Aquatic Centre.

Again, I think the model goes some way to explaining why the MECD is costing £350mill.


----------



## VDB

^^

*Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
University Building | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013



Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester District 13


Architect: Mecannoo


Floors: 8


Floorspace: 837,000sqft


Cost: £300m


Completion: 2020


Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:*


----------



## VDB

*HoUSe New Islington Phase 2* | New Islington
Townhouses & apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134149461#post134149461



Address: HoUSe phase 2 all plots, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Shedkm


Floors: Townhouses 3 floors, apartment blocks 6 floors


No. of homes: 104 (84 apartments, 20 townhouses


Completion: 2018


Developer: Urban Splash


*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport*











Looks like construction has now started on the latest modular housing scheme at New Islington. *HoUSe New Islington Phase 2 - "Mansion House"* will consist of two modular apartment blocks containing 84 homes, and the usual 3-storey modular townhouses which we've seen in phase 1.






























Piling drill now on site - photo by Matthew Darymple.


----------



## jrb

Anthony Bryant Photography And Drone Video.















http://www.anthonybryantphotography.com


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Ordsal Curve, including Wilburn Basin tower.

Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134089870#post134089870



Address: 1 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 





























*Roof Gardens* is due for completion in the summer.

Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Ordsall Chord* | Castlefield/Trinity
Rail bridge | City Zone and Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134143497#post134143497



Address: Between Deansgate and Salford Central stations, Manchester


Contractor: Mott McDonald


Length of new track: 1km


Number of upgraded stations: 1


Developer: Network Rail


Operator: Arriva Trains North, Transpennine Express, TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 

N/A

Shown on this map as the "Castlefield Curve":





















The bowstring arch for the *Ordsall Chord* will be lifted into place this week

Photo by Tony_H1


----------



## VDB

*The Upper Brook St Chapel* is being restored and converted into 73 apartments.

http://savingchapel.com/

The chapel in 2008:












Restoration update by Slow Burn:


----------



## sk327

VDB said:


> *74-88 Great Ancoats St* and *M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176


Didn't realise both of these are under construction. They will definitely make Great Ancoats street look more like a city road rather than a ring road. 

You may want to change the thread link though as it is for Old Granada.


----------



## VDB

*Brunswick Park* | University
Park | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974313



Address: Brunswick Street, Manchester University, City Zone Manchester M15


Landscape architect: Planit-E


Acres: 4.5


Developer: Manchester University


Cost consultant: Appleyard & Trew


Completion: H2 2018


*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 










Looks like work has started to close Brunswick St and turn the area into *Brunswick Park* - a new 4.5 acre green space for the university.

Photo by GShutty.











Before:











After:


----------



## VDB

*101 Embankment* | Greengate
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440059



Address: 101 Cathedral Approach, Greengate, Salford M3


Completion: July 2016


Floors: 10


Office Space: 196,000sqft


Developer: Ask Real Estate

*Current status* 

Nearing completion

*Nearest transport:* 











*101 Embankment* is now looking pretty complete. Photos from various Manc forumers.






















The new building sits at the gateway to one of the city's major peripheral regeneration districts, and as such it was advised that the scheme should provide an attractive ground floor street scene in order to knit the area in with the rest of the city.

The outcome of that is these retail units, as well as new paving and lighting underneath the railway viaducts.




















Sainsburys have signed up to occupy some of the retail units.


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=8



Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Towers 1 & 2 Under Construction, Towers 3 & 4 Approved

*Nearest transport:* Harbour City






























Today at *X1 MediaCityUK,* by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status:* Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* Exchange Quay





























Today's update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Trafford Park branch | *Pomona to the Trafford Centre
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Route: Crumpsall to Trafford Centre (section from Crumpsall to Pomona is existing)


Route letter: J


Number of new stations: 6


Distance of new track: 5.5km


Interchanges with National Rail: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield


Interchanges with existing Network: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status:* Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* N/A


Map of the new route and stations:












Work on the *Trafford Park line* is now firmly underway, with vegetation clearance having being largely completed.

Photos by Tony_H1.

This is where the new line will leave the existing network - just after *Pomona* station:











Vegetation clearance for the new riverside section:












It'll then run towards the waterside in this cutting:





















Vegetation has been cleared from the central reservation of Park Way to accommodate tram tracks:


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944006



Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status*

Under Construction


*Nearest transport* 





























Update by Slow Burn:


----------



## VDB

*Cotton Field Wharf* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128675288#post128675288



Address: Plots 1, 2 & 3, New Union St, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 8, 9 & 10


Number of apartments: 302


Developer: Manchester Life
*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport*




















Yesterday at *Cotton Field Wharf,* photos by Slow Burn.




















Bricks starting to be applied:


----------



## VDB

*One Regent* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129356158#post129356158



Address: 1 Water Street, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Floors: 28


No. of apartments: 301


Developer: Renaker


Cost: £30m

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




















Update by Slow Burn:











Cladding:


----------



## VDB

*Bupa Headquarters* | Salford Quays
Offices | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121897309&highlight=bupa#post121897309



Address: The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Chapman Taylor


Floors: 6


Office Space: 145,000sqft


Developer: Peel Land & Property Group

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

U+C confirm design competition for the Renaissance site on Deansgate.

Fingers crossed it's going to be fitting proposal for such an important location, right next to the retail core and Greengate.

Hotel.ocvupier will be secured. Hopefully a major retailer/s will be secured. And Apartments will sell for a premium due to their location.

All positives.



> *Urban & Civic asks for designs as Renaissance inches forward*
> 
> 6 Feb 2017, 09:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A design competition for the Renaissance hotel site on Manchester’s Deansgate is underway.
> 
> Developer Urban & Civic. which acquired the site in December 2014, expects to shortlist architects soon, a spokesman told Place North West.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/urban-civic-asks-for-designs-as-renaissance-inches-forward/


----------



## AWS

I have a feeling that a lot of developments of Manchester won’t go ahead. Recessions are predicted to happen in ten year cycles and next year will mark a decade since the global catastrophe of 2008. Thoughts anyone? Anything to assuage my pessimism?


----------



## VDB

*One Spinningfields* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693947



Address: Hardman Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 20


Height: 92m


Office Space: 300,000sqft


Developer: Allied London

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 




















Photos from Paul62's Manchester showcase thread.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link below the picture's and CGI's.

You can enlarge the CGI's to full screen and move them about so you can see all of them close up. Interesting.

*Bronze is the new black: Make changes colour of Neville and Giggs’ Manchester towers*




































































































https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk....article?blocktitle=Most-popular&contentID=-1


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by......



heijbs said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Islington Wharf Phase 3:
> http://www.ryderarchitecture.com/projects/islington-wharf-phase-3.htm


----------



## jrb

19 storey Manchester University Business School Hotel topped out.

Click on the link for the full article.



> *Alliance MBS hotel’s topping out at the University of Manchester’s £1billion campus redevelopment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thebiguknewsroom.co.uk/membe...of-manchesters-1billion-campus-redevelopment/


----------



## Mr Bricks

Nice renders, but those towers look like they belong in the 1970s.


----------



## VDB

AWS said:


> I have a feeling that a lot of developments of Manchester won’t go ahead. Recessions are predicted to happen in ten year cycles and next year will mark a decade since the global catastrophe of 2008. Thoughts anyone? Anything to assuage my pessimism?


Nobody knows what is around the corner. The '10 year cycle' method of predicting recessions is quite a simplistic way of looking at it and in reality it doesn't work like this. People are keeping a keen eye on Trump and Brexit when investing, but in Manchester activity appears to have accelerated since the EU referendum. Whether this is temporary or not remains to be seen.

Much of Manchester's development is being fuelled by residential schemes, and there is an acute housing crisis in this city (and in the UK as a whole) which will continue whether or not we go into recession. 

Manchester is also prepared to open its arms to any US refugees fleeing Trump, so this may increase demand in future :lol:


----------



## VDB

Jrb - re the St Michaels renders: try not to post such enormous photos..not everyone viewing this thread has as much bandwidth as we do and we want to make the thread as accessible/enjoyable as possible for everyone


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester District 5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status* 

Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved or holding planning apps


*Nearest transport:* 






























Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## WingTips

Middlewoood Locks pretty good...thanks for the update VDB.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

those giggs towers look awful shame a few brilliant buildings are being lost for them too. hope they get refused.


----------



## PEP_33

Lots of cranes around Middlewood locks...lovely jubbly!


----------



## WingTips

Well done to all as usual.


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26



Address: Oxford Street, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport* 



















Finally it looks as though demolition has started on site at *Landmark.* Last week an app went in for demolition of this building with the condition that the building must start construction once demolition was complete.

Photo by AC1


----------



## jrb

Planning application update posted by VDB.

Hotelier onboard.

Office refurb and new Hotel.

Comes under 55 Portland Street.

Covering letter.


----------



## jrb

St Michael's(2 towers, etc) debate still raging on the m/cr forum.

Make Architects Twitter.


----------



## VDB

New apartment block proposed in Manchester's China Town



VDB said:


> http://alliance-investments.com/project/manhattan-manchester/


----------



## VDB

*The Economist* has recommended moving Britain's capital city to Manchester in a bid to heal the wounds of divide which caused Brexit.

Being closer to the UK heartland - geographically and politically - would benefit the UK government by realigning it and bringing it more in tune with the population.

The article cites the need for the crumbling Palace of Westminster to be restored as the perfect opportunity to move Britain’s capital from London to Manchester, with the following benefits:-


 Spending £4bn on a simple refurbishment is totally abhorrent in times of austerity, and would represent yet another contribution to the government spending gap between London and the rest of the nation.


 London is overheated because many different sectors congregate there. Removing government would free up lots of space which could quickly be occupied by the private sector, and it would also take some of the heat off the capital city which would benefit Londoners in lower property prices.


 Manchester is at the geographic heart of the United Kingdom, making it much easier for MPs and other members of the public to access parliament.


 Manchester is much cheaper than London - so government office rents would be lower but also MPs and other government workers would benefit from lower property prices and lower living costs - as well as higher standards of living.


 Much of the reason the UK voted for Brexit was because much of the country's population feels disconnected from the Westminster establishment which currently operates Britain. Bringing the government closer to the people it claims to represent will make the population feel more connected but will also bring the government down to earth.


 London sees vast amounts of government spending when compared to other parts of the country. Just last week it was found that government spending on transport projects per head is £1,943 as opposed to £427 per head in the North. Moving government to Manchester would force MPs to realise how shockingly in need of investment the North's railway infrastructure is, which would better encourage them to make a difference.


For the full article, click here: http://www.economist.com/blogs/bagehot/2017/02/go-north


----------



## PinnerStar

It would be a revolutionary thing to do !why not? Get a hotel group to buy parliament and build a modern UK parliament in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Kampus.

Can't come soon enough.


----------



## hugh

Capital shift to Manchester? Why not?


----------



## Jonesy55

I can see the people of Liverpool being delighted by that!


----------



## cardiff

Totally silly to move the capital to Manchester, good idea to temporarily move parliament there, or any other city. 

Would it not make more sense to move it to a devolved capital like Edinburgh/Cardiff/Belfast as there are already facilities and infrastructure there? 

Or maybe move it to a historical city like York?

My view is it should be moved to Edinburgh, though depending on time frames the high speed rail line might give an indication of where its going.


----------



## Jonesy55

Moving parliament temporarily to another big city would just annoy the other big city rivals of wherever was chosen. Somewhere like York would be preferable I think.

Maybe we could make MPs live in Stoke-on-Trent for a few years, that's pretty central.


----------



## towerpower123

If they actually do move Parliament, it should be in a place where there is a lot of rail based mass transit available and planned for construction in the future. Much of Stoke-on-Trent is sprawling suburbia and would be a terrible location unless they were by the city center. Large cities like Manchester, Birmingham, Liverpool, and Leeds have the infrastructure capable of supporting Parliament and the enormous number of other offices that support them and have large downtown areas that would benefit, in terms of hotel stays and retail sales, from the move.


----------



## VDB

Jonesy55 said:


> Moving parliament temporarily to another big city would just annoy the other big city rivals of wherever was chosen. Somewhere like York would be preferable I think.
> 
> Maybe we could make MPs live in Stoke-on-Trent for a few years, that's pretty central.


As towerpower says I think it needs to be somewhere that already has the infrastructure in place. A parliament move would be an absolutely enormous number of people for a city to absorb - somewhere like York would feel swamped very quickly, and the fact that most of the city is a conservation area/WHS would make it very difficult to provide any modern facilities meaning it would all have to be put in some out-of-town location, which would just be a bit rubbish for the UK government.


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink: Second City Crossing* | St Peter's Square to Victoria
Tram line | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2041



Address: John Dalton St, Cross St and Exchange Square, City Zone Manchester M2


Contractor: MPact-Thales


Number of expanded stations: 3


Number of new stations: 1


Interchanges with National Rail: 1, at Victoria


Interchanges with existing Network: 2, at Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: Metrolink, Transport for Greater Manchester

*Current status* 

Complete

*Nearest transport* 

N/A













In the early hours of this morning, trams started running on the now-completed *Second City Crossing* tramline through Exchange Square.

The new line means increased frequency on some routes, and new cross-city connectivity.

Photos of the new line from early this morning by Freel07:

























































Picture of the new City Zone Metrolink map by mikemcniven, showing the G and H lines traversing on the new city crossing through Exchange Square:


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink Early Bird*

The new line through the city centre also means Metrolink have started running trams much earlier in the morning between the City Zone and South Manchester.

The *F* line will also now start running at 3.19am every 20 minutes until 6am (when the regular F takes over every 10 minutes) in order to serve late night clubbers and early morning flights from Manchester Airport.


----------



## VDB

The new Metrolink map (scroll >>>>) showing trams now running between *Victoria* and *St Peter's Square* via *Exchange Square.*

It is the G and H lines (from *Rochdale* and *Shaw & Crompton* down to *East Didsbury*) which will be using the new city centre line - every six minutes.











As mentioned earlier, the F line now runs from 3am onwards which provides late night clubbers and early morning flyers with a new night time connection between the City Zone and South Manchester.

Lastly, the new network pocket map and paper ticket from today, posted by Ashtonian:


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction


*Nearest transport:* 




















This week's *Exchange Court* update by Toetallix


----------



## Mr Cladding

Had a fantastic long weekend in Manchester, construction photos will be posted as an compliation in due course.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street. Today.

Picture's by........



alex.roberts said:


> You can see the diamond shape emerging...


----------



## VDB

*Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
University Building | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013



Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester District 13


Architect: Mecannoo


Floors: 8


Floorspace: 837,000sqft


Cost: £300m


Completion: 2020


Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 





































Update from the MECD site webcam, just now


----------



## VDB

*Affinity Salford* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130928036#post130928036



Address: New Bailey St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Floors: 33 & 16


Number of apartments: 506


Height: Tallest 110.5m


Developer: Bruntwood & Select Property Group

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 





























Today at *Affinity.*

Groundworks continue on Phase 1 (the smaller block), meanwhile fencing has gone up around the tower site which suggests demolition there is imminent.

Photos by Chorltonred


----------



## jrb

Revised Trinity Island proposal has be submitted.

Click on the link for the Design and Access statement.

Everything you need to know about the proposal will be in there.

1 screen grab.










Scale.












http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...73B9D2FDA422E3/pdf/115107_FO_2017--694306.pdf


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Islands* | St John's
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875014&page=6



Address: Plots C & D, Trinity Way/Regent Road, St John's, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Child, Graddon, Lewis


Floors: 67, 44, 40, 29, 29


Height: 219m, 155m, 128m, 109m, 94m, 94m


Number of apartments: 1,390


Retail/Commercial space: 103,635sqft


Other amenities: Food market


Construction start: 2018


Developer: Allied London

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 










A planning application has been submitted for *Trinity Islands.* It can be viewed here.

*Tower X* will be Manchester's new tallest building at *219m.*


----------



## RegentHouse

^^Absolutely dreadful. It reminds me of a prison like the Metropolitan Correctional Center in Downtown Chicago.


----------



## VDB

*44-48 Bridge St* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093



Address: 44-48 Bridge St, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: AHR


Floors: 8


Office Space: 43,648sqft


Developer: Vision Developments Ltd

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 










A planning application has been submitted for a small new office block at *44-48 Bridge St* in Spinningfields. It can be viewed here.

To the left of the old stone building:


----------



## VDB

Another picture of the *Trinity Islands* scheme


----------



## VDB

There's also going to be a double-height restaurant and observation deck on the 65th/66th floors of *Tower X* which will be the highest restaurant in the UK.


----------



## Justme

I really like the Trinity Towers. Gosh, 67 floors, so close to crossing the 70 story mark. What a pity they didn't do that.

Still trying to imagine exactly where it is as I'm at work and I don't have a link to VDB's awesome project map.

I like the green bits at different levels, reminds me of the Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt.

With so many people moving into the city center, I am totally mistified why there isn't a greater need for office towers there as well.


----------



## ILTarantino

Great. It's a good thing they cancelled those bridges between the towers (IMHO).


----------



## jrb

Justme said:


> I really like the Trinity Towers. Gosh, 67 floors, so close to crossing the 70 story mark. What a pity they didn't do that.
> 
> Still trying to imagine exactly where it is as I'm at work and I don't have a link to VDB's awesome project map.
> 
> I like the green bits at different levels, reminds me of the Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt.
> 
> With so many people moving into the city center, I am totally mistified why there isn't a greater need for office towers there as well.


Trinity Islands.

The 2 blue sections bottom right corner.










The blue section far left is St John's, also Allied London.

The large expanse of green with the canal basin is Middlewood Locks, currently on site.

In essence the city centre is now starting to stretch out in this direction, as well as other directions all the way around city centre.


----------



## jrb

Core on 1 of the 4 towers starting to rise at Owen Street.



Ribbit said:


> Taken a couple of days ago. Not sure what tower this is for but it was the most easterly one.





Toetallix said:


> Tower 4 at 140m ^^^ almost there myself on the tram I'm about to get several pics around the site, I have a silver cello with me if anyone sees me! I'll upload them shortly after when on the train.


Also at Exchange Court.



Ribbit said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for years and thought it was about time I contributed.


----------



## jrb

MEN.



> *Developer Allied London wants to bring back the former ITV Studios, which are going to become part of its new St John's Neighbourhood*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Granada Studios
> 
> The former studios at Granada will be back up and running, say developers.
> 
> Allied London has announced the creation of ALL Studios, which will provide studio space for TV, film and music production at the former ITV studios.
> 
> 
> Since acquiring Old Granada Studios in 2013, Allied London pledged to retain the heritage of the estate, which included the main studios.
> 
> As part of its plans, it will look to create a further 20 studios over the next two years, particularly for TV and music.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...historic-granada-studios-set-revived-12717251


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> I really like the Trinity Towers. Gosh, 67 floors, so close to crossing the 70 story mark. What a pity they didn't do that.
> 
> Still trying to imagine exactly where it is as I'm at work and I don't have a link to VDB's awesome project map.
> 
> I like the green bits at different levels, reminds me of the Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt.
> 
> With so many people moving into the city center, I am totally mistified why there isn't a greater need for office towers there as well.


Link to the Manchester Development Map:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=53.48217223962525,-2.248892786187753&z=15

Trinity Islands lies to the south west of the city, around the Regent Rd/Water St area


----------



## geoking66

Justme said:


> With so many people moving into the city center, I am totally mistified why there isn't a greater need for office towers there as well.


There is. Manchester's office vacancy is really low and core take-up was more than 620,000 square feet in Q4 alone. The issue is that office schemes take time and financing is still difficult, largely because of uncertainty.


----------



## VDB

geoking66 said:


> There is. Manchester's office vacancy is really low and core take-up was more than 620,000 square feet in Q4 alone. The issue is that office schemes take time and financing is still difficult, largely because of uncertainty.


Quite a few schemes are beginning to start speculatively now, rather than waiting for a pre-let. As the city centre heats up (prime rents are now achieving £34/sqft/pcm), outlying areas such as Salford Quays and South Manchester are starting to warm up too. Last year Salford Quays saw higher take-up than most British regional cities, so it's beginning to act like a city on its own.


----------



## Justme

jrb said:


> Trinity Islands.
> 
> The 2 blue sections bottom right corner.
> 
> The blue section far left is St John's, also Allied London.
> 
> The large expanse of green with the canal basin is Middlewood Locks, currently on site.
> 
> In essence the city centre is now starting to stretch out in this direction, as well as other directions all the way around city centre.


Thanks jrb and VDB. I am not going to hide my excitement here and hopefulness that this gets built! I may have complaints about Manchester, especially it's shopping, transport and overall cleanliness, but it is with no doubt a hell of an exciting city to live in with all these developments, and they show that all my gripes have very real chances to be solved in the future.


----------



## VDB

*Vita Circle Square *| Little Ireland
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137574851



Address: Block 2, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 18


Number of student units: 384


Retail space: 1,500sqft


Developer: Vita Student, Select Property

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport:* 










*Vita Circle Square* was *approved* today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Goods Yard* | St John's
Office/retail space | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136688343#post136688343



Address: Central Village Plot, St Johns, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 9


Office space: 197,000sqft


Retail space: 23,000sqft


Parking: 465 (underground)


Developer: Allied London

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport* 










*Manchester Goods Yard* was *approved* today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> Thanks jrb and VDB. I am not going to hide my excitement here and hopefulness that this gets built! I may have complaints about Manchester, especially it's shopping, transport and overall cleanliness, but it is with no doubt a hell of an exciting city to live in with all these developments, and they show that all my gripes have very real chances to be solved in the future.


I can see the transport and cleanliness gripes, but I've always found Manchester quite good for shopping. Mind you, I do live in a town of 70,000 so maybe I'm easily pleased for that.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve Twitter.

New picture's and links to video's. Link under the picture.










https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/ordsallchord?lang=en


----------



## Justme

What lovely weather in Manchester at the moment. I hate it when this happens when I'm out of town! Always enjoy a good bit of sunshine in the city. 

Just out of interest, will they cover the entire part of the new concrete arches in that rusty metal, or is this it? It looks a bit odd & incomplete to have just the top part rusty, with the rest exposed smooth concrete.


----------



## Jonesy55

Yes, I was there today, a lovely spring day! Saw the second city crossing in action for the first time and took a look at the Owen St site...


----------



## VDB

I keep meaning to say this but thank you so much to everyone who posts/likes in this thread! It's so great to see people from all around the world interested in Manchester's renaissance. After decades and decades of neglect it's uplifting to see people from far away places commenting positively on the city and its future. 

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## Lucasfsolari

I'm lovit


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944006



Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status*

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Progress at *Smith's Yard,* taken by MD


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.



> Image of Boutique hotel from the vid. Looks to be designed by FCB again with a groovy clad design.


Thanks for that AJD.

A bit more.

2 office blocks.

170,000 sq ft.
230,000 sq ft
400,000 sq ft in total.

The 230,000 sf ft office block has been brought to the market. Detailed talks with a number of occupiers. Because of the interest, the 170,000 sq ft office block has been brought forward and will be built at the same time as the 230,000 sf ft office block.

Close to naming both Hotel operators. Hotel on top of the 1000 space car park, and the Boutique Hotel AJD posted.

Working with the MMU, *retail and arts space will be built under the Mancunian Way*.
Working with MMU, and above the Mancunian Way, there will be a new major piece of public art, close to the new £30mill Screen School recently announced by Danny Boyle.

The proposal will be 2/3rds finished by 2019.

The select Properties residential buildings would have been built at the same time as the other buildings, but there will be too much construction activity on-site to be able to do that. 

Plot 12 will be the last plot to be built, and will be a major facility for the city of up to 300,000 sq ft.


----------



## jrb

*Well worth watching*.(Gary Neville)

On the brink with 2 internationally renound 5* international Hotel operators to brand the residencies.

Office.

21 floors of 7000 sq ft floor plates
15-20 multi-let schemes

Hotel.

Looking for £200 a night room rate for a 5* room. Current room rate £155.(probably an average)

Public space.

50% of the land.

Connectivity from Deansgate through to Albert Square, "*Absolutely critical*." "That has to be improved, and that is one of the refinements being made." 
"Bootle Street,* failed miserably on that side*." "Need to change what we are doing on Bottle Street." "We are doing as a team over the next few weeks." 
"Lower square and steps fantastic." "Upper square to be used 365 days a year."(hence the cover/roof)

1500 new jobs.

Proposal complete within 5-6years.


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Core progress by Dandotco:


----------



## jrb

*St John's - Allied London*

*Living at St John's*

4 residential projects.
Over 1000's units.(Trinity Islands 1400 units)
52 storey St John's tower.
Craft inspired South Village.

*Nickel & Dime PRS towers* 

36 stories each. Metallic cladding. 1 cast in Silver. 1 cast in Bronze.
610 apartments in total. 305 apartments in each tower.
1 & 2 bedrooms units.
Commercial space on the ground floor that runs out on to the riverside and on to the factory public realm.
Working with n operator in the USA, providing a 5* service. Book anything you want. It will get done for you.

*Albert Lofts*

100 units. Loft style living.
2 crafted buildings on the river front.
Waterside Restaurants and Retail units.

*St John's tower*(iconic)

The Gateway to St John's.
52 stories.
15 floors let to an international Hotel signed.
293 residential apartments for sale.(remaining floors)
Quadruplex apartments over 4 floors. On the top 4 floors. *£10MILL EACH*! :nuts:
Tower inspired by New York & Chicago.

South Village.
Built on the Coronation Street site.
61 units.
For sale.
Interest from Families moving out of 4 and 5 bedroom houses in North and South Manchester.

*St John's/Factory*.

Warehouse space capacity 5000 people.
Seated auditorium 1500 people.
From 2 years to a year round statement of culture.

*Enterprise*

*Old Granada Studio*.

1 World renowned Hotel group signed.
Production and recoding studios.
Event and performance spaces.
Bespoke co-working.
Contemporary apartments above.
Cafes, Bars, Restaurants.

*All Studios*

Culture and enterprise.
Creative industries.
20 studios by 2019.

*Manchester Goods Yard*

Commercial catalyst of St John's.
Myriad of work spaces.
Duplex apartments.
(no specific details)

*Bonded Warehouse*(the Ideas Warehouse)
Unique work spaces.
Artistic event zones.
Creative studio spaces.
Artisan shops and leisure.

*Globe and Simpson* (large video screen?)
State of the art innovation building.
Purpose built for *city quarters*.(?)
More innovative work space.



















Enterprise City launches on the 26th of April

Onsite start at St John's, September 2017.


----------



## VDB

*One Cutting Room Square* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136955046#post136955046



Address: 1 Cutting Room Square, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Floors: 9


Number of apartments: 30


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 





























Flying up! Photo by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*Sawmill Court* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127335480#post127335480



Address: 34-44 Jersey Street, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 7-8


Number of apartments: 158


Completion: 2018


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status*

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Matthew Darymple, another one flying up! A year ago Ancoats was full of derelict land and surface car parks but this is no longer the case as these developments are beginning to fill up the area


----------



## Levifajri

LOVE MANCHESTER


----------



## Slow Burn

A few pics taken whilst out and about in Manchester this morning:

Exchange Court | Greengate | 130m | 44fl | Residential





Will become this










Greengate (you can see Exchange Court growing in the centre distance)


----------



## Slow Burn

Another couple of nearby developments from the same developer, Renaker Build:

Wilburn Wharf, a fitting nod back to Manchester's industrial heritage. Red brick and more than a passing resemblance to the large warehouses that dominated the city 200 years ago. 



And One Regent, sitting next to the River Irwell on the Manchester/Salford border.


----------



## Slow Burn

Manchester's real true waterfront area is at Salford Quays, a couple of miles outside of the city centre, although give it a few years and the area will have practically being incorporated within the city centre given the pace of development at present.

The Imperial War Museum North


New waterside restaurant and bar, 'The Bund'









The NV Buildings


New offices for private healthcare provider, BUPA (centre)


The first of 4x 26-storey residential towers, X1 Media City




Another large residential scheme on the waterfront, Clipper's Quay


----------



## VDB

Thanks for the updates Slow Burn :cheers: Clipper's Quay is now coming on at some pace!!


----------



## jrb

Fantastic picture's. Brilliant update SB.


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF4745 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133435857#post133435857



Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building


Number of apartments: 478 (160x1 bed and 318x2 bed)


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 






































Demolition carries on at *Kampus*


----------



## urbannnn

Wow, just stumbled across this site, amazing amount of work you guys put in for this thread. Thankyou!!!!


----------



## VDB

^^

Thanks my friend, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF4802 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4793 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4764 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4761 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## Lunaazul

VDB said:


> *Kampus* | Piccadilly
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133435857#post133435857
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
> 
> 
> Architect: Mecanoo
> 
> 
> Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 478 (160x1 bed and 318x2 bed)
> 
> 
> Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space
> 
> 
> Commercial space: 30,214sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited
> 
> *Current status*
> 
> Groundworks
> 
> *Nearest transport:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition carries on at *Kampus*


Remind me VDB, is that monstrosity in the middle being demolished as part of the Kampus development?


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

No that's the one being reclad and extended.


----------



## ZeroOne

Bit of an odd one, but does anyone have copies of the following D&A Statements they could send me?

125 Deansgate
Kampus
Sky Gardens
Trinity Islands

Tried the links, but none of them appear to be working...


----------



## VDB

Lunaazul said:


> Remind me VDB, is that monstrosity in the middle being demolished as part of the Kampus development?


As SomeKindOfBug says that building will be staying but will (thankfully) be reclad. You can see it in this picture at the back in the centre:


----------



## Lunaazul

Ah yes. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## VDB

ZeroOne said:


> Bit of an odd one, but does anyone have copies of the following D&A Statements they could send me?
> 
> 125 Deansgate
> Kampus
> Sky Gardens
> Trinity Islands
> 
> Tried the links, but none of them appear to be working...


Hey Zero

Links to Design Access statements don't ever tend to work, it's something to do with the council website.

You have to actually go onto the planning applications for each development, click the "Documents" tab, and then search for the Design Access statement there (do a Control + F if it's a big list).

Tricky thing here though is that they don't always call it the Design Access statement. For instance, on 125 Deansgate it's called "Supporting Information", of which there are ten separate files. The D&A for 125 Deansgate can be found by clicking the "Supporting Information" nearest the top 

Sorry I can't provide a link as it just wouldn't work so would be pointless.

Here are the planning applications for each of the projects you mention, follow the instructions above to get to the D&A:

125 Deansgate - http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NUT7GBBC6K000

Kampus: http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=O6LL9IBC03O00

Sky Gardens: http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=OKY13VBCJ9900

Trinity Islands: http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=OKA38KBC03O00


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

urbannnn said:


> Wow, just stumbled across this site, amazing amount of work you guys put in for this thread. Thankyou!!!!


Second, wonderful work you guys are putting into this thread. I check it on a regular basis and always see something new.


----------



## PinnerStar

Yep thank you guys especially vdb and jeb you do a wonderful job..best thread on ssc!


----------



## jrb

jrb, jerb, jeb. Lov it! :lol:

Click on the link, and click on the picture to see full size picture.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.










https://twitter.com/aerialvideotv?lang=en


----------



## jrb

Manchester's current skyline peppered with cranes.

In another 5 years there could be another 10-15 towers on the Manchester skyline.










https://twitter.com/AboutMcr?lang=en


----------



## COLLINSCOV

Wow, Manchester is changing rapidly, must be the busiest for construction outside of London right now? Great thread people, keep us updated. Please to see a lot of residential towers as well as commercial.


----------



## jrb

Place North West




> *Dakota set for hotel consent*
> 
> 30 Mar 2017, 09:17
> 
> A Leeds-based developer’s first foray into the Manchester market is due to be approved by the city council, allowing for the construction of a 137-bedroom hotel in the Piccadilly Basin regeneration area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/dakota-set-for-hotel-consent/


----------



## VDB

52,000sqft of office space at *Neo* in the City Zone has completed construction, and is 75% let.


----------



## PortoNuts

A visit to this thread never fails to amaze me. Congrats on the great city you have there.


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF4892 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4883 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4830 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF4828 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

PortoNuts said:


> A visit to this thread never fails to amaze me. Congrats on the great city you have there.


Thanks!

Is there much going on in Porto, Porto? I never seem to see it in the projects and constructions subforum?


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve.

You will like these. 

Click on the link for the other picture's.

Some absolute crackers.


> http://www.matthewnichol.com/ordsallchord


----------



## jrb

Info courtesy of......



civstu said:


> There's a road closure in place alongside the site for this weekend. Hopefully we'll see the crane going up!





> 5plus, twitter.


Also, slight changes to the design/cladding/exterior of Axis.



Master_Builder said:


> Looks much better with the revisions. Notice how each floor is clearly lined on the facade now, opposed to double floor panels.


----------



## cardiff

So is the building being built over or next to the canal?


----------



## mcr guy

cardiff said:


> So is the building being built over or next to the canal?


Its being built to the left hand side of the metal deck on the small plot. The metal deck is only temporary for a storage area.


----------



## VDB

cardiff said:


> So is the building being built over or next to the canal?


It's going to lean over the canal slightly but the bulk of it will be built on the tiny site to the side











The Deck they've put in place is to give them more of a flat/"normal" construction site and means that if they drop stuff it doesn't land in the canal below :lol:


----------



## jrb

Nearly finished externally.



Caiman said:


> Another busy day and just a couple of gaps left to fill now...


----------



## jrb

Crane going up today at Axis. 

Picture's by.........



Develo said:


> Here we go!!!!!!
> 
> IMG_8887 by Develo pment, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8890 by Develo pment, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8888 by Develo pment, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8889 by Develo pment, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Oh yes! After years of waiting the Axis crane is finally up!

No8 First Street looking good as well.

Loads more picture's posted tomight or more likely tomorriw evening.


----------



## jrb

Cane city. Just some of the cranes. Picture's taken from tbe top of the First Street car park.


----------



## VDB

*WareHaus* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139142246#post139142246



Address: George Leigh/Radium St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: OMI


Floors: 4-6


Number of apartments: 32


Completion: 2018


Developer: McCauls

*Current status*

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 





























Work to convert another former mill in Ancoats have begun. *WareHaus* will provide 32 apartments and new-build townhouses, spreading Ancoats further into North Manchester.


----------



## Grimbarian

That mill has a lot of charm and character, hopefully that isn't lost in the redevelopment. Thanks for the updates VDB and jrb


----------



## Justme

I would like your post VDB... but I can't yet. That said, I do like it  Always good to see Ancoats develop. I wonder if it will ever get its own tram stop one day in the future.


----------



## AbidM

+1 Like from me, keep up the good work VDB and JRB, it's much appreciated.


----------



## jrb

Thanks.

Took well over 100 picture's on Sunday. 8 hours in town. Will upload the picture's in the coming day's.

Slate Wharf(white crane), Ordsall Curve(curved bridge +!rail line), Middlewood Locks(5 blue cranes + undeveloped land close by, including canal basin), Wilburn Basin(brown brick tower), Water Street.( grey brick tower)

And if all goes to plan over the next 5-10 years, that we know about, 3 towers at St John's, 1 private, and 2 PRS. Factory Cultural Centre next to them. On the other side of the bridge, Trinity Island, 6 PRS towers.

There are massing models CGI's of 1 tower at the far end of Slate Wharf, and 1 tower at the far end of Middlewwod Locks near to the city centre.


Aerial Video TV Twitter.


----------



## anorack 1

I know the thread is closed. Does anyone have an update on the Angelgate fiasco in the Irk Valley?


----------



## jrb

Picture of the cladding for Exchange Court, which is currently under construction.

Picture originally posted by Crispy Duck.

Posted by............



Master_Builder said:


> Looks even better than the render. :apple:


----------



## jrb

Found the full size drawings.(resized for SSC)

Click on the link for all the drawings.



> *RHS Bridgewater*
> 
> RHS Garden Bridgewater is a very remarkable site for an RHS garden. At one end, one of the most impressive terraced gardens in England, stepping down 20 m from the site of the historic Worsley New Hall to the lake. At the other, a magnificent eleven acre walled garden. In between 35 acres of woodland lying over deep,peaty, fertile soils. To the south, a long open area of parkland bounded on the south side by the Bridgewater canal. All within 20 minutes of the centre of Manchester.
> 
> The new Arrivals Building and its associated car parking are to be located on the southern edge of the site, outside the garden but giving ready access to both the walled garden and the historic house site. This approach avoids damage to the greatest asset: the structures, land form and mature trees of the garden.
> 
> The proposal for the immediate surroundings of the new Arrivals Building is intended to bring together a number of strands of the designed landscape in a single legible composition. In the broadest terms, as the visitor emerges into the garden, the walled garden is on the left and a new proposed lake is on the right. The new lake acts as a vital link between this area of the garden and the heart of the historic landscape formed by the Nesfield terraces and the old lake and also helps to deal with the considerable amounts of water in the garden.
> 
> In between the lake and the walled garden is a garden that links the two and helps to direct visitors to different parts of the larger garden.
> 
> The walled garden is the pièce de résistance of the first phase of RHS Bridgewater and is comprised of walled spaces from an outer walled garden enclosed by a low wall, through an intermediate garden which has a high wall on three sides to an inner space which has high walls all around. The intention is that the garden experience parallels the spatial one, becoming gradually more intense and also more colourful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomstuartsmith.co.uk/projects/work-in-progress/rhs-bridgewater





purple_cat said:


> Item in the M.E.N.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ter-news/brand-new-pictures-show-how-12831832


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by AJD.

Oxford Road, leading into and out of Manchester city centre.

Circle Square.



AJD1984 said:


> A more up-to-date render of the development with less glossy cladding.
> 
> Just look at that view (not sure if we have seen this one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the latest approved VITA proposal.


----------



## VDB

_The Guardian_ could be moving back to Manchester to save money.

*Guardian considers returning to its northern roots*



> The Guardian is “actively considering” moving back to Manchester in an attempt to save money.
> 
> Senior executives at Guardian Media Group have held “top secret” talks about moving the newspaper’s headquarters from north London back to its birthplace in Manchester, The Times has learnt.
> 
> Rent on its headquarters in Kings Place, near King’s Cross, has soared in recent years, and the newspaper started looking at other locations in London a year ago.
> 
> Insiders say that Kath Viner, the paper’s editor, is particularly keen on the move, which could happen within two years. *“Executives are actively considering a move to Manchester,” *one source said.
> 
> *Most editorial and administrative staff would be expected to move north, although a core of journalists, including political correspondents and some executives, would remain in London. *Those who refused to relocate would be expected to receive voluntary redundancy, the source said.
> 
> Insiders confirmed that discussions had taken place: “Many options are being discussed but no decision has been made. All options, including Manchester, are on the table.”
> 
> Guardian bosses are thought to be looking at the MediaCity in Salford, on the outskirts of Manchester. The BBC has relocated more than 3,000 staff there and ITV also has 750 staff at the growing media hub.
> 
> Channel 4 may also move out of London, to Salford or Birmingham, after Karen Bradley, the culture secretary, proposed last month that the broadcaster should leave the capital.
> 
> With better transport links in the next few years as part of the Northern Powerhouse project, the Salford media hub is fast becoming a credible and cheaper alternative to London.
> 
> The Manchester Guardian was first published in 1821 and stayed in the city for more than 140 years.
> 
> Guardian sources said office costs would still be expensive, but less than in London. “This all has to be weighed up before a decision is made,” one source said. “Some may want to move . . . The cost of living will be cheaper.”
> 
> A spokesman for Guardian News & Media said: “We are always looking at ways to reduce our cost base, including where different functions are located, but we have no plans to leave Kings Place at present.”


https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/guardian-considers-returning-to-its-northern-roots-brxbztwbh


----------



## scientist12

jrb said:


> Originally posted by AJD.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Road, leading into and out of Manchester city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Circle Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more up-to-date render of the development with less glossy cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that view (not sure if we have seen this one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the latest approved VITA proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't that overhang be a magnet for the rough sleepers currently under the mancunian way?
Click to expand...


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

VDB said:


> _The Guardian_ could be moving back to Manchester to save money.
> 
> *Guardian considers returning to its northern roots*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/guardian-considers-returning-to-its-northern-roots-brxbztwbh


Great news but they are a financial basket case. Would be the start of the London exodus, Manchester needs to build. They will come.


----------



## PinnerStar

That would be great..would be very symbolic move as well!


----------



## VDB

*Headquarters* | Crescent
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139340243



Address: Former Crescent Police Station, Chapel St, Salford M3


Architect: Annabelle Tugby


Floors: 6


Number of homes: 140


Total floorspace: 122,600sqft


Co-developer: STAMA


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 









___________________

Salford Council is due to approve *Headquarters* tomorrow - a conversion of the old Salford Crescent police headquarters which is currently empty. That building will contain 117 apartments, with a two-storey roof extension added, meanwhile 23 four-storey townhouses will be built on the land at the back.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

scientist12 said:


> Won't that overhang be a magnet for the rough sleepers currently under the mancunian way?


The tent city under Mancunian Way was closed like a year ago. The rough sleepers congregate over near the Printworks now.

Plus, there are better overhangs further in. The Palace and that archway near the stage door are pretty much always occupied.


----------



## sk327

This first render though!


----------



## jrb

10-12 Whitworth Street.



JabezLad said:


> Non-material amendments application approved 5th April.
> 
> http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=OMG1O0BC06N00
> 
> Hopefully should now be full steam ahead and for this tall also to appear over the horizon before the years out!


Yes, hopefully.

A bit of info about the exterior and cladding of the tower, taken from the D&A-S.

CGI's show the changes.


----------



## VDB

*Dakota Deluxe Hotel* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968604



Address: 23 Ducie Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 137


Borough: Manchester City


Operator: Dakota Deluxe 

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport:* 









____________________

*Dakota Hotel Piccadilly* was *approved* today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Britannia
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134089870#post134089870



Address: 1 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by purple_cat yesterday:


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by.........



PAN75 said:


> Here's the beast from my side,
> Pretty much done apart from the bottom


f


----------



## VDB

Shamelessly copied from the London forum :wink2:

*Key Facts*


 There are now 60 buildings proposed for Manchester which are above 20 floors/80m in height.


 Of these, four are above 50 storeys in height - with two of these above 60 storeys.


 The majority of Manchester's tall proposals are between 20 and 29 storeys (17 proposals) or 30-39 storeys (12 proposals).


 The postcode with the biggest highrise pipeline is M3, which has 18 buildings over 20 storeys in the pipeline, followed by M50 with 15.


 There are 40 buildings between 14 and 19 storeys in the pipeline, and the postcode with the highest number of these proposals is M1 with 13.


 There are 9 buildings over 20 storeys under construction in Manchester. 


*Location of tall buildings*










































*Breakdown of tall buildings by ward*

For the first time, wards on the periphery of the city centre such as Hulme, Ardwick and Longford are starting to reach to the skies as improved Metrolink connections make these areas viable city residential neighbourhoods.


----------



## Justme

Fantastic work as always VDB. Ever thought of a career in information architecture?


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> Fantastic work as always VDB. Ever thought of a career in information architecture?


Maybe as a back-up? Property development is where I wanna be though :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Manchester New Square* | Village
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128147612#post128147612



Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Gay Village, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 238


Construction to start: 2017


Developer: Urban & Civic

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport:* 








_______________________


*Manchester New Square* has been given £43m of mayoral funding from the GM Housing Fund.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/housing-fund-loans-to-urban-civic-fred-done-select-confirmed/


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peterloo
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307888&page=26



Address: Oxford Street, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M1


Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport* 




















Demolition continues on site at *Landmark.* Update by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.

Click on the link for the rest of the picture's. 13 in total.

Post 3035 and 3036.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386001#post139386001


----------



## jrb

Graphene Engineering Inn​ovation Centre 

169146609










Post 76. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386152#post139386152


----------



## jrb

Vita Student, Circle Square.










Post 270.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386291#post139386291


----------



## jrb

No8 First Street.










Post 121. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386404#post139386404


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields.



















Posts 1751 and 1752 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386523#post139386523


----------



## jrb

Slate Yard.










Post 162. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386727#post139386727


----------



## jrb

Axis Tower.



















Post 2478. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139386846#post139386846


----------



## jrb

Upper Brook Street Chapel.










Other picture's by..........



GShutty said:


> Oh yes, this is going to be lovely!
> 
> Upper Brook St Chapel (2) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> Upper Brook St Chapel (1) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Manchester University Business School Hotel.



















Posts 329 and 330. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139387061#post139387061


----------



## VDB

Looks like work may be gearing up on this handsome conversion/newbuild in Salford - 45 apartments. 

Photo by purple_cat


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 




















Update by purple_cat


----------



## jrb

River Street.










Post 905. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139401578#post139401578


----------



## jrb

XYZ, Spinningfields. Completed.

Guess what's in the bag and I'll give you a prize.


----------



## jrb

Exchange Court, Greengate.










Post 737. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139401801#post139401801


----------



## jrb

Manchester Business School Precinct redevelopment.



















Post 332. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139402307#post139402307


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 





























Today's update by Dandotco (on the right). Unusually, the core has risen before the crane on this one. Now that the core is at full height the crane will be erected to install the floorplates.


----------



## jrb

Manchester construction skyline picture's.

Taken from the 21st floor, Beetham tower.










Posts 198 and 199.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139402732#post139402732


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks. And the 1st of the 4 X1 Mediacity towers in the distance.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve bridge.










Post 2389. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139402983#post139402983


----------



## jrb

Looking at the city centre from Middlewood Locks.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve picture's. 28 picture's in total

Posts 2390, 2392, 2392, 2393.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139403582#post139403582


----------



## jrb

New CGI of the Fields and Pavilion proposal, Spinningfields.

Click on the link to access the April edition of the Allied London ALL magazine.

Click on the magazine for full screen, and see the CGI in full size. You can even zoom in on it. Page 16.

The magazine isn't a bad read either.










ALL Magazine Spring 2017. https://issuu.com/alliedlondon/docs/all_magazine_-_spring_2017_v17_-_da


----------



## VDB

^^

Thanks jrb.

Larger picture of *The Pavillion* at Spinningfields, which will house bars and restaurants overlooking Hardman Square in the heart of the business district


----------



## VDB

*St Peter's Square* looking fantastic in the Spring sunshine with the new trees beginning to sprout

Photos by Mr.cool


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















*Exchange Court* at sunset yesterday, take by Mr.cool


----------



## jrb

Just found this.

Current. 13th March 2017.



> On 13th March 2017 Davide Bello wrote:
> 
> Residential and cultural hub in Manchester
> 
> We're currently developing the design of a new mixed use complex in Manchester, which will feature space for restaurants, retail, offices and homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.levittbernstein.co.uk/sketchbook-ideas/mixed-use-scheme-in-manchester/


----------



## jrb

The Axis tower construction site from the top of First Street car park.


----------



## WingTips

Great updates as always.


----------



## hugh

Virgin Atlantic have just kicked off a new three flights a week service between Manchester and San Francisco. Apparently the first direct flight from the North of England to Northern Cal.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

You could make a case having a direct link to Silicon Valley is more important than a China link or the Heathrow link.


----------



## VDB

*Owen's Park* | Fallowfield
Student accommodation | South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1858447



Address: Manchester University Owen's Park campus, Wilmslow Road, Fallowfield, South Manchester M14


Architect: Sixtwo


Number of student rooms: 2,313


Floorspace: 15,000sqft retail


Contractor: Carillion


Developer: Manchester University

*Current status*

Approved

*Nearest transport*








_______________________


Carillion has been selected to deliver the *Owen's Park* redevelopment, which will start construction in the summer.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/university-of-manchester-picks-carillion-at-owens-park/


----------



## WingTips

hugh said:


> Virgin Atlantic have just kicked off a new three flights a week service between Manchester and San Francisco. Apparently the first direct flight from the North of England to Northern Cal.


I did cover this a few weeks ago..here you go...



WingTips said:


> *"Virgin Atlantic’s Manchester expansion takes off with inaugural flight to San Francisco"*
> 
> "Virgin Atlantic has kicked off “significant growth” this week at Manchester Airport with the launch of the first in a hat trick of long-haul services to the US.
> 
> This morning (March 28) saw the departure of the carrier’s inaugural service to San Francisco, the first ever direct route between the North of England and Northern California.
> 
> In addition to opening up a popular leisure destination for North West holidaymakers, the route has also been hailed as a big Northern Powerhouse boost for giving Northern tech businesses direct access to Silicon Valley.
> 
> Virgin Atlantic chief commercial officer Shai Weis marked the occasion alongside with Minister for International Trade Greg Hands and Manchester Airports Group’s chief exec Charlie Cornish by greeting guests ahead of the flight’s departure.
> 
> They three were joined by over 30 tech leaders from the North who travelled on the flight as part of a trade mission to Silicon Valley, where they will fly the flag for the Northern tech scene in meetings with representatives of California’s leading universities tech giants and venture capital funding community.
> 
> Virgin Atlantic’s Shai Weiss said: “We’ve been flying out of Manchester for over 20 years and today marks our biggest ever route expansion from the city.
> 
> “We want to offer our customers services to places they want to travel to and this summer, we’ll have 26% more seats out of the city than last year, cementing our commitment to Manchester and the Northern Powerhouse.”
> 
> MAG chief exec Charlie Cornish commented: “Virgin Atlantic’s commitment to Manchester Airport and its significant growth demonstrates the demand that exists for flights from the North to global destinations like San Francisco.
> 
> “The fact so many businesses from all parts of the North are joining the trade mission is testament to the role the private sector is playing in realising the Northern Powerhouse vision and I wish them all every success out in Silicon Valley.
> 
> “It is the perfect illustration of how direct connectivity to key markets like San Francisco will drive growth in high value sectors and help deliver the Government’s new Industrial Strategy.”
> 
> https://bdaily.co.uk/hospitality/28...s-off-with-inaugural-flight-to-san-francisco/


----------



## hugh

WingTips said:


> I did cover this a few weeks ago..here you go...


Got it. Cheers.


----------



## jrb

Manchester city centre future skyline.(this section)










Axis. 27 stories.
10-12 Whitworth Street West. 35 stories.
1 Deansgate South. 13 stories.
Owen Street. 64 stories. 50 stories. 44 stories. 37 stories.
River Street. 28 stories.
Slate Yard. 16 stories.
Wilburn Street. 21 stories.
Trinity Island. 67 stories. 41 stories. 37 stories. 26 stories. 26 stories.
St John's Place. 52 stories. 19 stories.
Central Sky Park. 40 stories.
2-4 Chester Road. 21 stories. 
No1 Castlefield. 16 stories.
Middlewood Locks?
Great Jackson Street?(*Renaker*)
First Street?

May have missed a proposal? And floor heights may be out? Stopped at 13 stories high. Gone off SSC Manchestr threads. 20 towers. :lol:


----------



## VDB

Some new renders of *Found Space.*


----------



## VDB

... and a render of Manchester's future skyline approaching from the south. The majority of the buildings shown here are under construction:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

When can we expect Owens Park Tower to come down? Gonna miss that place.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> When can we expect Owens Park Tower to come down? Gonna miss that place.


Possibly over the summer, sadly


----------



## VDB

*Manchester New Square* | Village
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128147612#post128147612



Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Gay Village, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 238


Construction to start: 2017


Developer: Urban & Civic

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport:* 









____________________________

Urban + Civic have selected LendLease to deliver *New Square,* which will start construction in May.


----------



## jrb

Clippers Quay.

Some great skyline shots as well.

720p HD is best.


----------



## VDB

*Ashton Old Baths* | Ashton-under-Lyne
Office space | East Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1858447



Address: Ashton Old Baths, Stamford St West, Ashton-under-Lyne, East Manchester OL6


Architect: Stephen Levrant Heritage


Originally built: 1870


Cost: £3m


Office space: 10,000sqft


Operator: Oxford Innovation


Developer: Tameside MB Council

*Current status* 

Complete

*Nearest transport* 









________________________

The reclamation of the formerly derelict *Ashton Old Baths* in East Manchester is now complete. The building is being used by start-up design, events, media and technology companies and is already 50% let.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/first-tenants-secured-at-ashton-old-baths/


----------



## Justme

^^Is there interior open to the public?^^


----------



## jrb

From the D&A S.

Central Sky Park highlighted amongst the other towers built, under construction or proposed.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Towers 1, 2 & 3 Under Construction, Tower 4 groundworks

*Nearest transport* 





























Update at *Owen St* by Toetallix.

*Tower 4*'s core is now at the 5th floor






















The core for *Tower 1* is 1/2 floors above ground:













The two cores together


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields, Twitter.

Glass cladding lifted into place and completed


----------



## VDB

Another edition of Manchester's Future Skyline.

This only really includes the tallest (100m+) buildings, none of the midrise stuff which will bulk up the skyline at the bottom is included - hence why it might look a bit like an old man's mouth in places.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

the renders dont do it justice because they make the towers looks like featureless grey boxes.

simpson knows how to do cladding. the shine, the surface details are so crucial and are what make beetham so iconic.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> the renders dont do it justice because they make the towers looks like featureless grey boxes.
> 
> simpson knows how to do cladding. the shine, the surface details are so crucial and are what make beetham so iconic.


Precisely. Really looking forward to seeing the real thing in a few years' time


----------



## JamieUK

At least we can look at the renders to get a good idea how they will fill the sky in the mean time.


----------



## jrb

Navigation House proposal.

Originally posted by......



VDB said:


> Schwing.
> 
> Don't think these have been posted?


----------



## Tellvis

The Manchester skyline will soon rival any in Europe, including London.
Keep it up Manchester!


----------



## jrb

MEN.



> *Mill to be turned into 200-luxury flats after £20m plan is approved*
> 
> Dilapidated Meadow Mill will be part of a ‘gateway’ development in Stockport town centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...er-news/mill-turned-200-luxury-flats-12894272


----------



## jrb

New BUPA health care office block, Salford Quays.

Picture by.......



marni1971 said:


>


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248338&page=29



Address: All Plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester M5


Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m for entire masterplan


Developer: Scarborough Group

*Current status* 

Phase 1 under construction, all other phases approved or holding planning apps

*Nearest transport:* 




























Update at *Middlewood Locks*


----------



## VDB

*Metropolitan University Arts & Media Building* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139526636



Address: Mabel Tylecote Building, Cavendish Street, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Allies & Morrison


Floors: 8


Cost: £250m


Number of apartments: 677


Floorspace: 96,000sqft


Developer: Manchester Metropolitan University

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 










Metropolitan University have submitted a planning application for their new *Arts & Media Building.* It can be viewed here.


----------



## anorack 1

Why is some of the info. in Spanish.


----------



## VDB

anorack 1 said:


> Why is some of the info. in Spanish.


All English for me anorack  you may have accidentally changed your language settings - if on Desktop website scroll right down to the bottom of the page and on the left you should see a drop down box. Select English from there


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Airport Terminal Two expansion* | Manchester Airport
Airport | South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137416932



Address: Manchester Airport, World Way, Wythenshawe South Manchester M90


Contractor: Lang O' Rourke


Project manager: Arcadis


Improvements at Terminal Three, including US Pre-flight clearance


Passenger capacity: 25 million extra passengers annually


Cost: £1bn


Completion: 2024


Developer: Manchester Airports Group

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 










Construction work will officially start on expanding and refurbishing Manchester Airport *Terminal Two* on Tuesday (April 18th).


----------



## anorack 1

VDB said:


> All English for me anorack  you may have accidentally changed your language settings - if on Desktop website scroll right down to the bottom of the page and on the left you should see a drop down box. Select English from there


 I am back on English, thanks for that VDB.


----------



## jrb

1 of the 2 Owen Street cores currently going up.


----------



## jrb

Holiday Inn Express.

Pass it on a daily basis. Now near enough finished. Paving and planting going in.

These picture's from the Bowmer & Kirkland‏ Twitter site are a few weeks old.

Won't win any Architectual awards, but it's a solid addition to Trafford City as it's been branded, and Event City, which is next door.


----------



## WingTips

*Clippers Quay at Salford Quays..another new Development....*



jrb said:


> Some great skyline shots as well.
> 
> 720p HD is best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> *Best viewed in Full screen HD.*


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Metrolink Rent Map 2017*
Digital Media Team.
https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/metrolink-rent-map-highlights-city-price-discrepancies/​

The 2017 edition of the Manchester Metrolink Rent Map has been released by DMT. It tracks how far rents have risen throughout Greater Manchester, most noticeably in the city centre and Salford. 


Summary


 Prices have gone up by an average of £108 since 2015 in the city centre, with the biggest increase in the area surrounding Victoria, from £677 to £812.


 Market Street has the highest average rent across the entire region, at £895.


 Rental prices in Langworthy, Salford, have risen by nearly £100, as that area begins to regenerate


 Prices along the line eastwards to Ashton have decreased, however, as have prices along the Airport line in South Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Please don't post the videos, as Skycam have asked us not to.

The holding page is the Renaker Owen Street video, dated 09/03/17. The 3 new Skycam videos are on the right side of the Youtube page, dated 17/04/17.

As per, HD and sound on. 

Some cracking skyline shots.




























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAneVwMzGJo


----------



## VDB

*Downtown* | Ordsall
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579741&page=7



Address: 51 Woden St, Ordsall, Salford, M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: 15, 10, 7 & 4


Contractor: McGoff & Byrne


No. of apartments: 372


Developer: Villafont

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport* 



















Groundworks continue at *Downtown*. Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Towers 1, 2 & 3 Under Construction, Tower 4 groundworks

*Nearest transport* 





























Crane is now going up at *Tower 2* (158m, 50 floors)

Photos by CCGE29 and Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 






































Crane now going up at *Angel Gardens.* Photo by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127157803#post127157803



Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Developer: Marcus Worthington

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 



















Demolition works continue at *125 Deansgate.* Update by Flange


----------



## VDB

*27-29 Ellesmere* | Hulme
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update at *27-29 Ellesmere St* by purple_cat:


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF5937 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5936 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5870 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5819 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5745 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5841 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5750 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















Update from today by OCMCR


----------



## VDB

*Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
University Building | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013



Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester M13


Architect: Mecannoo


Floors: 8


Floorspace: 837,000sqft


Cost: £300m


Completion: 2020


Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 





































Update from this evening by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

edit


----------



## VDB

*Erie Basin* | Harbour City
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966589



Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 15


Height: 60m


Number of apartments: 270


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport* 










Glenbrook has acquired funding to build *Erie Basin.*



> *Glenbrook completes third funding deal with Moorfield*
> 
> The developer has secured £50m in a forward funding agreement with Moorfield to develop a recently approved 270-apartment scheme in Salford Quays.
> 
> The Erie Basin project is for the build-to-rent market, and the 16-storey block will be built on the last available plot in the area, acquired from Peel Group.


----------



## JamieUK

That reminds me of the axis but 2 of them and shorter.


----------



## VDB

JamieUK said:


> That reminds me of the axis but 2 of them and shorter.


Good point, hadn't seen that before


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Reminds me of the Imperial War Museum North except square and tall and with vertical lines and there's two of them.


----------



## VDB

*Affinity Salford* | New Bailey
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130928036#post130928036



Address: New Bailey St, New Bailey, Salford M3


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Floors: 33 & 16


Number of apartments: 506


Height: Tallest 110.5m


Developer: Bruntwood & Select Property Group

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 




























Work continues at *Affinity Salford,* with a piling drill due on-site any day now.

Photo by GShutty


----------



## VDB

*74-88 Great Ancoats St* and *M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176



Address: 74-88 Great Ancoats St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Tim Groom/IDP


Floors: 14/13


Number of apartments: 257


Developer: Mulbury Homes/Factory Estates

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 

















_Picture credit: AJD1984_



Update by Matthew Darymple yesterday, while Great Ancoats St was closed for the St George's Day parade


----------



## jrb

Cladding going om No8 First Street.

Looks superb.

Picture's by........



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Some more of the black panelling is in now I saw this evening


----------



## jrb

Water Street.

Renaker, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

The roof of building 10, Circle Square.

Before.










After.










View from the roof.


----------



## jrb

Eastbank, Great Ancoasts Street.

Aerial picture is about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Quicksilver

Amount of flats gong up in Manchaster is just unbelievable.


----------



## jrb

Rumour that it was due to start soon. See quote. No picture yet.

The Residence, Greengate.(3rd Greengate tower to date) 34 and 14 stories. click on the link for more CGI's and a flythrough video.



















https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...IDcPGzgQRHLW4QNFGuUCA==&imgrc=SNV0dXfajlLEKM:

Posted by.......



Jjmoore1 said:


> Today on site they were putting a new fence all the way around the site. There were a few guys in suits and cameras and clipboards. The company name on the fence was 'Forrest Construction'. So looks like this is starting this week.


----------



## jrb

Oxygen Tower, Great Ancoats Street.

Admitedly not the best looking tower/proposal. Thankfully the cladding is now all 1 shade of grey, rather than the different shades of grey in the old CGI's.

With this and the Residence, etc starting, Manchester should hit 50 cranes either this year or early next year.






























Originally posted by.............



JBGee said:


> Piling to start w/c 22nd May according to Alliance's quarterly update email
> 
> 'Ground breaking' event on 18th May


----------



## VDB

*The Residence* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126121138#post126121138



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: Jeffrey Bell


Floors: 34 & 14


Height: 110m


No. of apartments: 310


Developer: Elliot Group


Cost: £70m

*Current status* 

Groundworks

*Nearest transport:* 




























Adding to jrb's post above, it looks like hoardings are now going up at *The Residence.*

Photo by Chorltonred


----------



## VDB

*Excelsior Mill site* | Hulme
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139090571




Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Advisor: Deloitte


Number of apartments: 115


Developer: Mulbury City

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport* 









_____________________

A planning application has been submitted to Manchester City Council for *Excelsior Mill,* it can be viewed here.


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

*Pier 7* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130188116#post130188116



Address: Waterfront Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50


Architect: CJCT


Manchester borough: Salford City


Cost: £140m


Number of apartments: 700


Developer: TH Real Estate

*Current status* 

Outline approval granted

*Nearest transport* 





































Demolition has begun on site at *Pier 7*

Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## WingTips

Over at the Ordsall project...



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Took my first walk through the area to-day. What I don't know about civil engineering would fill many libraries, but I was still bowled over by the overwhelming scale of it all!! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Pretty much confirms a start.

Place North West.



> Elliot Group’s Elliot Lawless said: “I spoke with several other developers about Forrest and only got glowing reviews. I went and checked out their work, spoke with sub-contractors and got consistently good reports so have been working alongside my project managers, WYG, to negotiate the deal for The Residence. I’m delighted to have them on board and to be cracking on.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/elliot-group-starts-on-first-manchester-scheme/


----------



## jrb

For those of you who like site clearance and plenty of piling. No construction yet.

MECD.

Timelaps-until-201703-25FPS

214480407


----------



## jrb

For those of you who haven't seen the Residence promotion video before. Has been posted before in the past. Quite a while back. 

Privacy settings protected. Click on the link for the video.

The Residence Manchester Waterside from Infinite 3DPLUS
1 day ago










https://vimeo.com/214694956


----------



## jrb

No8 Office block, First Street.

213993381


----------



## jrb

Place North West.




> *FEC confirmed for Manchester’s Northern Gateway*
> 
> 27 Apr 2017, 08:27
> 
> Far East Consortium International has been confirmed as the delivery partner for Manchester’s problematic Northern Gateway housing project.
> 
> Over the course of a decade, the £1bn scheme is expected to unlock over 300 acres of development land, bringing up to 10,000 new houses to a sweep of sites north of Victoria station, taking in New Cross, the Lower Irk Valley and Collyhurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/fec-confirmed-for-manchesters-northern-gateway/


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Towers 1, 2 & 3 Under Construction, Tower 4 groundworks

*Nearest transport* 





























This week's update from *Owen St* by Toetallix and alex.roberts

At *Tower 3* (44 floors, 140m), the core is now up to the fifth floor. 






















*Tower 1*'s core has now hit the first floor. 












The site of Tower 4 and the amenity building and public space is still in the process of being filled in with three levels of underground parking. Once this is complete, the towers will start rising much quicker


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















2nd crane is now up at *Angel Gardens*

Photo by AJD1984


----------



## VDB

*Citylabs 2 & 3*| Whitworth Park
Offices | South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137678756



Address: Old Saint Marys Hospital, Manchester Royal Infirmary Oxford Road, Whitworth Park, South Manchester M13


Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 7


Cost: £65m


Start date: Autumn 2017


Completion: Q1 2020


Office space: 200,000sqft


Developer: Manchester Science Partnerships

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport:* 








_____________________________


Citylabs 2.0 was approved today by Manchester City Council


----------



## GGJ16

^^ wow ! Those are beautiful renders... For one second I thought they were completed buildings


----------



## Justme

Thanks VDB for the explanation on why the Owen St Towers are going up so slowly. I walk past them every day and have begun to wonder why Tower 3 is stuck at the 5th floor. Your explanation solves that riddle


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF5954 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5955 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5966 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5967 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5973 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5976 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5983 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5997 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF6008 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6015 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6072 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6103 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6113 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6115 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6116 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6121 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6122 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF6123 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*Cornbrook Works* | Cornbrook
Apartments | Trafford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139622682



Address: Princess St/Chester Road, Cornbrook, Trafford, Manchester M16


Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 19, 16, 7, 7


Greater Manchester Council: Trafford MBC


Number of apartments: 323


Number of townhouses: 40


Developer: Bellward Properties Ltd

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 









___________________________________


A planning application has been submitted to Trafford Borough Council for *Cornbrook Works.* It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Excelsior Mill* | Hulme
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139090571




Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Advisor: Deloitte


Number of apartments: 108


Developer: Mulbury City

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport* 









________________________________


The architect at *Excelsior Mill,* Tim Groom, have changed the colour of the brick from light grey to red. New renders have been released reflecting that change.

The old proposal can be viewed here.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

VDB said:


> *Citylabs 2 & 3*| Whitworth Park
> Offices | South Manchester
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137678756
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Old Saint Marys Hospital, Manchester Royal Infirmary Oxford Road, Whitworth Park, South Manchester M13
> 
> 
> Architect: Sheppard Robson
> 
> 
> Floors: 7
> 
> 
> Cost: £65m
> 
> 
> Start date: Autumn 2017
> 
> 
> Completion: Q1 2020
> 
> 
> Office space: 200,000sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: Manchester Science Partnerships
> 
> *Current status*
> 
> Approved
> 
> *Nearest transport:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> 
> Citylabs 2.0 was approved today by Manchester City Council


Is that what's being built behind those big green hoardings that say 'The Future of Healthcare is Coming' just next to Chrysostom's church? Because someone has graffiti'd 'Then tell the Future of Healthcare to aim for my mouth' next to the worker's entrance and seeing that every morning on the way to work is the best thing about my day.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Is that what's being built behind those big green hoardings that say 'The Future of Healthcare is Coming' just next to Chrysostom's church? Because someone has graffiti'd 'Then tell the Future of Healthcare to aim for my mouth' next to the worker's entrance and seeing that every morning on the way to work is the best thing about my day.


:lol::lol:

Yes I think that's the site


----------



## VDB

Loving the glass roof on the new Terminal 2 

Honey cone-shaped, reflecting the symbol of Manchester (the Bee).


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport*





























Update from today by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

VDB said:


> Loving the glass roof on the new Terminal 2
> 
> Honey cone-shaped, reflecting the symbol of Manchester (the Bee).


The symbol of Manchester is the parka.


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> The symbol of Manchester is the parka.


Surely it's Bez?


----------



## VDB

*Halo* | Angel Meadow
Residential | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140038355



Address: 4 Simpson St, Angel Meadow, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: DLA Design


Floors: 6


Number of apartments: 66


Completion: H2 2018


Developer: Forshaw

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















Small apartment scheme in up-and-coming area has just started construction. This area has a very bright future. Beautiful old mills and warehouses in an easy grid street pattern with a huge (by Manchester standards) park on the doorstep.

Photo by Chorltonred


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

why does the top floor have darker bricks that's really triggering omg


----------



## VDB

The new 150-bedroom Hilton Hotel at the *Emirates Stadium* in Old Trafford is now nearing completion

Photos by OvloPhil


----------



## jrb

Master_Builder said:


> Unable to link the video direct, but there is a good drone vid on Twitter. Looking like it is really starting to near completion.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AerialVideoTV


Yes, great video.

Screen grabbed the end of the video via my iPad.


----------



## Justme

Are there balconies on each room overlooking the oval in that new Hilton Hotel? 

I really like the idea of that!


----------



## jrb

The much derided X1 Mediacity development, Salford Quays. Another 3 towers to follow. Just posted on the Manchster forum.

This might restore a bit of faith in the proposal?

View it in HD, if only for the panoramic views of Salford Quays.

1 side of the 3 floors looks like it has almost been reclad. At least that bodes well for the 3 floors on the other side of the tower which still have grey cladding on.

1 week ago.


----------



## VDB

*74-88 Great Ancoats St* and *M-One Central* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124993176#post124993176



Address: 74-88 Great Ancoats St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Tim Groom/IDP


Floors: 14/13


Number of apartments: 257


Developer: Mulbury Homes/Factory Estates

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 

















_Picture credit: AJD1984_



Photo by paul62:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Is there a map somewhere that would show all planned, approved and u/c projects in Manchester?


----------



## VDB

Mr Bricks said:


> Is there a map somewhere that would show all planned, approved and u/c projects in Manchester?


I run the Manchester Development Map. It has over 41,000 views and I've been told that many of the city's planners, developers, architects and consultancies have it bookmarked on their PCs!! 

:cheers:


----------



## VDB

48,000sqft of office space now U/C on Brown St at *St James Court*


----------



## VDB

Original photo by Johnny de Rivative.

Today












Tomorrow


----------



## VDB

*Clipper's Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500



Address: All Plots, Clipper's Quay, Trafford Road, Salford Quays, Salford M5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: Smallest 8, Tallest 15


Number of apartments: 614


Cost: £100m


Developer: Amstone

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport*




























Update by loweskid


----------



## Mr Bricks

VDB said:


> Tomorrow


When is tomorrow?


----------



## VDB

Mr Bricks said:


> When is tomorrow?


It's phased. For the tallest block on the right and the third tallest to the left of the orange block it's 2018/19, for everything else in that cluster it's 2019/20. 

For the cluster on the left it's probably about 2021.


----------



## jrb

Originally posts by........

Docs aren't up yet.

Click on the blue link to Place North West.



VDB said:


> *Angel Meadow plans submitted*
> 
> Schwing!


----------



## jrb

Originally posts by.......



AJD1984 said:


> And so another tower starts.


----------



## jrb

On this sad day.

Manchester's changing skyline 1 year on.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Some more images from Manchester today. Along with support from around the World. Thank you.


----------



## VDB

*New Little Mill* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139450300



Address: New Little Mill, Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Unknown as yet


Floors: 7


Architect: PRP


No. of homes: 68


Completion: 2019


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport*









______________________________

We carry on.

A planning application has been submitted for *New Little Mill* to be brought back into use as apartments. It can be viewed here.


----------



## InterMancStudent

Place North West: Vision set for green light with Bridge Street offices
https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/vision-set-for-green-light-with-bridge-street-offices/


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

*Manchester attack memorial* | St Ann's Square

The memorial for the 22 people killed in Monday's terrorist attack has been growing and growing. Yesterday at 11am the city held a minute's silence, as well as people across Britain. In Manchester, the silence was followed by applause and then the crowd broke out singing _Don't Look Back in Anger_ by Oasis.


----------



## VDB

*Angel Meadow Park* | Irk Valley
Mixed use | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140300414



 Angel Meadow Park all plots, Dantic St/Dulwich St, Irk Valley, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 40, 22, 17, 12 & 9


Height: 128m, 68m, 53m, 38m, 25m


Cost: £200m


Number of apartments: 756


Commercial space: 6,566sqft


Developer: Far East Consortium

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 








_______________________________

A planning application has been submitted by Far East Consortium for *Angel Meadow Park.* It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Rochdale Road proposal* | Angel Meadow
Mixed use | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140303701



 Realty Estates HQ, Rochdale Road, Angel Meadow City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Hodder + P


Floors: 15


Number of apartments: 100


Developer: Realty Estates

*Current status* 

Pre-planning

*Nearest transport:* 








____________________________

Renders have emerged of a new apartment block on the Rochdale Road to the north of the city centre


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Exchange Quay
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128217057#post128217057



Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford M15


Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## PinnerStar

Great stuff!


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















Cladding starting to go on at *Exchange Court.* Photos by Salfordmanc


----------



## jrb

The bomb vitctims will never be forgotten. But life has to continue.

Today.

The Great Manchester Run. 

40,000 runners.

Manchester Evening News.


----------



## jrb

5 Plus Architects, Twitter.

Angel Garden tower cranes. Looking from the NQ.


----------



## Tellvis

What an amazing city..


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129979140#post129979140



Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Towers 1 & 3 Under Construction, Towers 2 & 4 groundworks

*Nearest transport* 




























This week's *Owen St* update by Slow Burn

Tower 1's core is up to the 4th floor











Looks like work has started on the 5-storey podium block which will contain shops, bars, restaurants, a gym, swimming pool and rooftop tennis courts/roof garden. 











Meanwhile, Tower 3 (left) is now up to the 6th floor, with floorplates on the 3rd


----------



## jrb

Adelphi Wharf.

Fortis Developments, Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*One Cutting Room Square* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136955046#post136955046



Address: 1 Cutting Room Square, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Floors: 9


Number of apartments: 30


Developer: Manchester Life 

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*The Trilogy* | Hulme
Apartments | Hulme

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644429&page=32




Address: 27-29 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15


Architect: AEW


Floors: 8, 9 & 12


Number of apartments: 232


Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944006



Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester District 4


Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life

*Current status*

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























Update by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

What a bloody marvolues rebuild and refurb job they've done with the Church on Upper Brook Street.

Before.










Now.

Picture's by......



Slow Burn said:


> Looking lovely


----------



## anorack 1

Are Renaker constructing a river walkway at Owen Street?


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Anorack: from planning apps I believe that a piazza is being opened between the towers and the riverfront. I'm unsure if its steps towards the river, more knowledgable forum members can clear that up. All I know is the space looks huge - pretty much the size of exchange square I believe - with plenty of trees, seating and great paving quality too. Will be the location to see these towers hang over Manchester, true beasts.


----------



## jrb

The Axis core has started to rise! :banana:

Picture's by.......




Bricks & Mortar said:


> 2 weeks on from the last rise, the core is on its way up again.


There have been some ammendments to the cladding and configuration of the windows sincere the early CGI's were released. And we still don't know if the video Screen on the other side of the tower is still part of the finished tower or not.


----------



## jrb

Eastbank, Great Ancoasts Street.

I honestly didn't think it would be this big.

The warehouses across the road will eventually have to go.

And the onsite Gravity tower is just around the corner.


----------



## jrb

Downtown Apartments. 15, 10, 7, and 4 stories.

Site read for construction.

The city centre really is spreading outwards.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.










Not keen on It myself. Too fussy. But another filler on the border of Manchester city centre and Salford.


----------



## jrb

It is Peel, so I won't hold my breath




> Â £240 million plans revealedPlans for a £240 million plans Ryder Cup–standard golf course and huge housing development in Bolton have been revealed.
> 
> Peel Land and Property has just submitted a planning application to develop the Hulton Park Estate - including the creation of a championship golf venue, supporting facilities and over a thousand homes.
> 
> The 18–hole championship golf course has been designed by European Golf Design, and can cater for the largest golf tournaments, including the Ryder Cup, which requires the capacity and facilities to host the world’s media and around 70,000 visitors at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.golfpunkhq.com/news/article/240-million-plans-revealed


----------



## jrb

More glass cladding has gone on Exchange Court.

Picture's by.......



TamaSuperstar said:


> Yeah this is going absolutely ace isn't it.
> 
> Disclaimer: This cladding is so outstanding I might have to take a picture of it everytime I leave my flat.


----------



## geoking66

That Exchange Court cladding looks mint.


----------



## jrb

Forgot to post.

Deansgate South. A tiddler in comparison with it's neighbours.

Today.

Recommendation* APPROVE*

http://www.manchester.gov.uk/meetings/meeting/3014/planning_and_highways_committee

Recap.

Screen grab 2 shows the future skyline looking from that direction towards Manchester city centre.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

What is the scraper to the left of New Wakefield? 130m ish? Is that River Street?


----------



## VDB

*Thomas St Residences* | Northern Quarter
Offices & Hotel | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139968420



Address: 42-50 Thomas St, 7 Kelvin St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 5


Number of apartments: 21


Consultant: Arcadis


Developer: Indigo

*Current status* 

Planning application submitted

*Nearest transport:* 








__________________________

A planning application has been submitted for *Thomas St Residences.* It can be viewed here.




















7 Kelvin St will be redeveloped as part of the scheme:


----------



## InterMancStudent

@Uomo

It is just north of Renaker's Owen Street development

It's definitely not 130 m tall; it's 14 floors as far as I know


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

InterMancStudent said:


> @Uomo
> 
> It is just north of Renaker's Owen Street development
> 
> It's definitely not 130 m tall; it's 14 floors as far as I know


I mean't on the skyline diagram it shows a huge tower to the left of Student Castle...it has to be River Street?


----------



## VDB

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> I mean't on the skyline diagram it shows a huge tower to the left of Student Castle...it has to be River Street?


Yes it's River St


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918



Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2


Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick, Genr8 and Moda Living

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 





































Update by Toetallix. Looks like the core is now ready to start rising


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507



Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Salford M3


Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 



















Update by Toetallix today. A full row of cladding has now been applied which gives a good idea of what the rest of the tower will end up looking like


----------



## VDB

*44-48 Bridge St* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123638093#post123638093



Address: 44-48 Bridge St, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: AHR


Planning consultant: Lambert Smith Hampton


Floors: 8


Office Space: 43,648sqft


Developer: Vision Developments Ltd

*Current status* 

Approved

*Nearest transport* 








__________________________________


Plans for *44-48 Bridge St* have been approved by Manchester City Council


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838



Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1


Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport* 




























*Axis Tower* update by Toetallix


----------



## Mr Cladding

One of the developers of Angel Gardens (Moda Living) is now offering 100 Uber credits per month to it's residents, if they don't take their car park space.


----------



## jrb

:banana:

Property Week.



> Salford City Council has agreed to make a major commitment to two of the city’s landmark office developments, forward-funding one and taking a long lease at the other.
> 
> *At 100 Embankment - also known as 100 Greengate - the council plans to enter into a joint venture with current partners Ask Developments and Tristan Capital and will forward-fund the scheme in full. The gross development value of the building is thought to be about £100m.*
> 
> *And at Two New Bailey, which is being developed by Muse Developments and the English Cities Fund, the council is set to take a 25-year lease on the entire building.
> 
> Together, the new developments will comprise 350,000 sq ft of space.*
> 
> The investments were approved at a closed-door committee meeting last week, but have not yet been signed off by the city’s mayor due to the terror attack in Manchester.
> 
> Both located on the banks of the River Irwell, close to the border between Manchester city centre and Salford, they are the sister schemes to established grade-A offices One New Bailey and 101 Embankment, which were completed in 2016.
> 
> Welcome boost to Manchester office market
> 
> The council’s backing would effectively enable the schemes - both of which have planning permission - to come forward and would provide a welcome boost to the Greater Manchester office market.
> 
> After a flurry of development in recent years, there is now no new grade-A office space set to complete in Manchester or Salford in 2018. 100 Embankment and Two New Bailey are both set to complete in late 2019 or 2020.
> 
> Salford council is believed to be interested in investing in the schemes in order to facilitate the creation of new, high-quality jobs for the region.
> 
> A source close to the deals suggested that one option on the table was to use the offices - or parts of them - as flexible or affordable workspace for local companies, start-ups and incubators.
> 
> This would be in contrast to the approach taken at their sister schemes. The majority of the 125,000 sq ft One New Bailey office is occupied by magic circle law firm Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer, while insurance firm Swinton agreed to lease 101 Embankment in its entirety in October 2016.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.











Click on the link for more picture's. Post 3483 and 3484.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140668534#post140668534


----------



## jrb

No1 Spinningfields nearing completion.



















Picture by..........



Caiman said:


> Well, tomorrow is my last day in the Spinningfields office
> 
> This will probably be my last picture from this vantage point for a long time. Hopefully I will be able to come back at some point when the full exterior finish is complete.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street, Water Street, Wilburn Basin, Slate Yard, Ordsall Curve, Middlewood Locks, etc.


----------



## jrb

A few Manchester streetscape shots.


----------



## jrb

Pipeline of 2-4 Hotels beginning onsite over the next 12-15 months.





































HD + speakers on.

221235378


----------



## jrb

Costar.



> Cole Waterhouse has appointed CBRE to market No 1 Old Trafford, a key strategic residentially-led waterfront development in Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The regeneration of the address includes proposed plans to develop 354 river-view apartments, retail, communal gardens with roof terrace, as well as public realm works.
> 
> The residential hub includes 139 one beds, 211 two beds and 4 three beds, in 18-storey and 15-storey towers, sitting across the Bridgewater Canal from Old Trafford stadium.
> 
> It is adjacent to the route of the planned £350m Trafford Park Metrolink line and benefits from a new Wharfeside tram stop, with access to the city centre, the Northern Quarter, Spinningfields and Deansgate shopping centres.
> 
> Damian Flood, CEO of Cole Waterhouse, said: “We are looking forward to working with CBRE on our No 1 Old Trafford development. The location of this scheme and the proximity to the new Metrolink stop means buyers will have everything they need at their fingertips. We are bringing a vibrant new neighbourhood to Old Trafford and we have worked closely with our team to show what can be delivered in this location.”
> 
> Steven Verity, CBRE’s Northern Head UK Development and Residential Capital Markets, said: “To say this is one of the most exciting residential property prospects in Manchester is an understatement. No 1 Old Trafford is a key development in the sustained regeneration of Greater Manchester and the surrounding area, pivotal to both the commercial and domestic rejuvenation of the district.
> 
> “The strategic location, appealing waterfront setting and ease of accessibility to retail and commercial sectors of the City makes this an incredibly attractive development. It’s an ideal commuter location for the largest employment zone in Greater Manchester."


----------



## VDB

*Great Jackson Plot E* | Great Jackson
Apartments | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482431



Address: Plot E, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 32, 28, 16


Height: TBC


Number of apartments: 399


Completion: 2020


Developer: DeTrafford

*Current status* 

Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport* 








______________________

DeTrafford will soon be submitting a planning application for *Plot E* of the Great Jackson masterplan, involving the construction of three new buildings - tallest 32 floors - containing 399 apartments as well as 'Dutch-style' narrow streets down below with townhouses, retail, bars and restaurants at ground level too. The scheme complements the Owen St towers, currently under construction


----------



## VDB

*Royal Exchange redevelopment* | Victoria
Retail & offices | City Zone

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137524459



Address: Royal Exchange Corporation St, Victoria, City Zone Manchester M3


Architect: Bradshaw, Gas & Hope


Office space: 120,000sqft


Retail space: 100,000sqft


Office agent: Canning O'Neil


Developer: Trinistar Manchester

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Nearest transport:* 








_________________________


The *Royal Exchange* yesterday evening


----------



## VDB

*Altair* | Altrincham
Mixed use | Trafford, South Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414701



Address: Oakfield Road, Moss Lane, Altrincham, Trafford, South Manchester WA14


Cost: £70m


Retail space: 44,000sqft


Office space: 20,000sqft


Number of homes: 150


Developer: Nikal

*Current status* 

Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport*








_________________________

Renders have been released of *Altair,* a mixed-use masterplan in Altrincham, South Manchester


----------



## VDB

*Derwent St* | Ordsall
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007487



Address: Derwent St, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M50


Architect: DLA Design


Floors: 11/27


Height: TBC


Cost: £35m


No. of apartments: 183


Developer: Forshaw

*Current status* 

Pre-Planning

*Nearest transport* 








____________________________

Another tall building for Ordsall!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

There's so much space on the Salford side of things I expect a central core to shift that way as more highrises are built.


----------



## VDB

*Hulton Park resort* | Bolton
Golf resort | West Manchester

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140685631



Address: Hulton Park, Westhoughton, Bolton, West Manchester, BL5


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Number of acres: 1,000


Number of homes: 1,036


Hotel beds: 142


Cost: £100m


Developer: Peel Holdings

*Current status* 

Planning app submitted 

*Nearest transport*








___________________________


Plans have been submitted to Bolton Council for a new 1,000 acre golf resort with an 18-hole golf course, a hotel, spa, shops and cafes, academy, club house and over 1,000 new homes in West Manchester.

It's hoped that the new golf course resort will in future host the Ryder Cup.


----------



## AWS

Are we being led to believe that Plot E of the Greater Jackson framework will be completed by 2020 alongside the Owen Street towers? If so then in just three years this entire area will be changed beyond recognition. Keep up the good work VDB.


----------



## VDB

AWS said:


> Are we being led to believe that Plot E of the Greater Jackson framework will be completed by 2020 alongside the Owen Street towers? If so then in just three years this entire area will be changed beyond recognition. Keep up the good work VDB.


That appears to be the intention, yes

DeTrafford already have quite a lot of projects on the go and a large pipeline down the road from here so hopefully they can mobilise the muscle required to have all of their sites under construction at the same time.

There's a severe shortage of construction workers in Manchester at the moment, with some firms having 5+ year waiting lists


----------



## mileymc1

I think Manchester & London are really proving to the rest of Europe why Britain is so great. What's happening in both Greater Manchester & Greater London is unbelievable right now. It has to be the leading country in Europe at the minute for the biggest investment, construction, change and boom for the a capital city and the second city.


Would you say this is about correct? Over Madrid & Barcelona, Rome & Milan, Paris & Marseille?


----------



## jrb

Salford, close to the city centre.

Many of the large and empty plots that used to litter the area are being developed and built on. Eventually the whole area will merge into and become part of the city centre.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.(they do a sterling job)


----------



## jrb

mileymc1 said:


> I think Manchester & London are really proving to the rest of Europe why Britain is so great. What's happening in both Greater Manchester & Greater London is unbelievable right now. It has to be the leading country in Europe at the minute for the biggest investment, construction, change and boom for the a capital city and the second city.
> 
> 
> Would you say this is about correct? Over Madrid & Barcelona, Rome & Milan, Paris & Marseille?


As regards talls, yes. Maybe not Paris or Marseille? TBH I've never looked at the Marseille thread, but I know Paris is always building talls. But I would still stick with yes. 

There are plenty more towers planned for Manchester that haven't been made public yet. With other's waiting to be built due to the lack of construction workers in Manchester. I was told earlier this year there is at least 10 years of construction work in Manchester as long as the economy holds up and investors and buyers keep on buying the apartments.

Apartment prices have rocketed in Manchester over the last few years. Off plan buyers over the last few years have made a financial killing. Demand is still outstripping supply. If that continues, so will construction of the towers. 

At a guess there will be between 20-30new towers built in the city centre over the next 5+ years. 4 have gone up already. No1 Greengate, Cambridge Street, Wilburn Basin and Water Street. The Light Box, X1 Mediacity, X1 Salford Quays, Angel Garden, Exchange Court, Axis, Oxygen and Owen Street, 2 towers now, with another 2 towers to follow, are all going up now. The Residence is onsite as well. That's 11 towers. You can also include the MBS Hotel and No1 Spinningfields, which is an office block. There are also numerous midrise towers which we would have classed as towers a few years back in Manchester, but not anymore. There must be at least another 10 towers with planning approval and set to start soon, hopefully. 2-4 Chester Road, Deansgate South, St John's, Nickle and Dime - X2, GMEX tower(can't remember it's name), Circle Square, St Michaels X 2 is being redesigned, etc. TBH it's absolutely potty. And to be honest I've probably forgot some towers as well. :lol:

The Manchester skyline will look superb in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## jrb

Another CGI of the proposal looking at it from a different angle.

Posted by........



AJD1984 said:


> Lets hope DeTrafford continue there tower craze and buy some other plots around the city.
> 
> Another angle of "Manhattanchester" from Hulme Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/great-jackson-street-plans-go-on-display


----------



## jrb

Ed confirms the proposal.




VDB said:


> Movement on the Outwood Wharf site on this image originally posted by jrb
> 
> Surely a reserved matters app is due soon?





VDB said:


> *Outwood Wharf* | Adelphi
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967113
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Hulme St/Back Hulme St, Adelphi, Salford M3
> 
> 
> Architect: IBI
> 
> 
> Floors: 18, 8, 6
> 
> 
> Height: Tallest 56m
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 263
> 
> 
> Developer: Peterloo Estates
> 
> *Current status:* Outline planning consent
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Salford Crescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a thread.
> 
> Planning app has gone in for the increase in the number of apartments at this site - from 246 to 263 - to make the scheme more viable.
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder of some of the elements of this scheme.
> 
> Balcony detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower diagram (56m):


----------



## jrb

Latest Owen Street aerial drone video. 9th of June.

Click on the link for the video. HD and Enlarge for best viewing.

1 screen grab from the video.

You can see the 3rd core starting to take shape in the middle of the site.










http://www.renakerbuild.com/owen-st


----------



## jrb

Angel Gardens.

Picture's by Paul62 on Flickr.


----------



## jrb

Decent report on the proposal from Granada Reports.

Interviews with Neville and Hodder.

Before and after video into cgi merges of the new proposal.

Hodder.

"Gary would love it if both the Square and the roof top area is a place for families to go".

Click on link, then video, full screen.

http://www.itv.com/news/granada/upd...y-neville-on-controversial-development-plans/


----------



## jrb

Another one!

Sorry, no info yet.

Probably, the worst, if not the worst building in the city centre. Most, if not all of us on the Manchester forum have waited for this news for decades. It's finally going!! :banana:

Originally posted by.......



AC1 said:


> CEG (Commercial Estates Group) are holding a public consultation for the site of 20-36 High Street, Manchester on Wednesday 26th July 2017 between 3pm and 8pm.
> 
> Key bullet points:
> 
> • Deliver inspiring and high quality architecture.
> 
> • Provide vibrant independent shops, cafes, bars and stalls on the ground floor with attractive seating areas in a ground floor atrium.
> 
> • Improve access through this atrium, providing activity and new connections through to Birchin Lane and into the Northern Quarter, whilst simultaneously repairing the historic urbain grain.
> 
> • Create a safe, family friendly environment where families can live and visit with a well lit and appealing ground floor public plaza.
> 
> • Create an attractive and characterful area by improving the local environment.
> 
> They describe the site as being "dilapidated, constrained and reaching the end of its economic life."
> 
> The current buildings would be "too difficult and unviable to adapt", meaning definite demolition.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the plans. About time we saw this being redeveloped. This site has actually irritated me more than any other in central Manchester for its lack of redevelopment.


----------



## jrb

Middlewood Locks.

Digger onsite on another parcel of land. ?

Picture by......



Chorltonred said:


> Digger digging.


----------



## VDB

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 8


Number of apartments: 91


Construction start date: January 2017


Floorspace: 90,000sqft


Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group











Looks like work is starting at Burlington House. Photo by MatthewDarymple


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

Cranes.

Axis.

Owen Street X 2.


----------



## jrb

Flickr and a bit of iPad magic.

BUPA HQ, Salford Quays.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.

Picture's by.......



alex.roberts said:


> Beautiful evening for 14


----------



## VDB

*Altair* | Altrincham
Masterplan | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Altrincham

















Address: Oakfield Road, Moss Lane, Altrincham, Trafford, South Manchester WA14

Detailed information

Architect: Stephenson Studio


Cost: £70m


Retail space: 96,000sqft


Office space: 35,000sqft


Number of homes: 150


Developer: Nikal

Plans for Altair in Altrincham, South Manchester have been approved by Trafford Council


----------



## VDB

*X1 Manchester Waters* | Pomona
Apartments | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Pomona










Address: Pomona Island South, Trafford, Manchester M16

Detailed information

Architect: Falconer, Chester, Hall


Floors: 9, 11


Number of apartments: 216


Phase 1 of 2


Cost: £110m


Developer: X1

Plans for X1 Manchester Waters have been approved by Trafford Council


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living





























Angel Gardens tonight, by me


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker











Today's Exchange Court update by AC1


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens










Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life




















Construction update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 103


Completion: 2018


Developer: Property Alliance






































Oxygen Tower now looks to have started construction. Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Axis rising slowly. Update by AC1


----------



## jrb

Owen Street core already starting to make an impact. Axis core is under Beetham tower. Picture 2. Taken from First Street.

Picture 1 shows the varied buildings that make up part of the current Manchester skyline.

As you can see there are a lot of lovely Victorian buildings mixed in with new buildings.

Visit Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by AJD.



> The Olympian Portugal Street East Strategic Regeneration Framework (PSE SRF)has been published on the Manchester City Council website for public consultation. The PSE SRF is a significant masterplan to deliver up to 2,000,000 sqft of new homes and mixed use development within the wider HS2 Manchester Piccadilly Strategic Regeneration Framework. Work continues in parallel to progress a planning application for the first phase of the development which is expected to be submitted in Q3 2017.





AJD1984 said:


> *Architect:* 5plus
> 
> *Developer:* Olympian Homes Ltd
> 
> *Phase 1 (2017-2020)* – comprises plots A and B, which will deliver buy-torent residential with ground floor active uses; and, plot C which will be either residential or hotel.
> 
> In addition a major public space adjacent to plots A and B is intended to be progressed and delivered in tandem with Phase 1. Tishman Construction is the Joint Venture’s construction partner and is ready to start on site as soon as a planning permission is achieved.
> 
> *Phase 2 (2018-2021)* – comprises plots E and F and envisages two residential buildings. The ground floors of both buildings will include retail, café, restaurant/bars and other commercial units to maximise the active frontage to existing streets and the proposed new public spaces.
> 
> *Phase 3 (2018-2022)* – comprises plot G and is expected to consist of two residential buildings. As with Phase 2, the ground floors of both buildings will include retail, café, restaurant/bars, other commercial units to maximise the active frontage to existing streets and the proposed new public spaces.
> 
> At the time of writing, Plot D (the existing Aeroworks building) is expected to be retained for a later phase, rather than as an early phase of development, due to the existing quality of the commercial space. However, it is acknowledged that the HS2 Manchester Piccadilly SRF identifies the site for redevelopment, and that continues to be the long term strategy for the site. Re-development should come forward in a form that complements the density and place-making approach to the masterplan area as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS2 Manchester Piccadilly SRF Update: Portugal Street East Masterplan
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right – plot A (24 storeys) and plot B (31 storeys). Not final design.


----------



## jrb

Click on the lonk for all the proposals and details.




> PLANNING | Manchester poised to consent 2,500 city homes
> 
> 20 Jul 2017, 08:21
> 
> The council’s planning committee meets next week to consider one of the biggest agendas in recent years, with proposals including Allied London’s Trinity Islands and London Road Fire Station, Ask Developments’ Found Space, and the latest schemes from Manchester Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The committee is scheduled for Thursday 27 July.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-manchester-poised-to-consent-2500-city-homes/


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Cladding at Owen St is turning out to be a treat. Pics by AC1


----------



## PinnerStar

Class!


----------



## jrb

Gore Street.

Salford gateway scheme approved

21 Jul 2017, 09:32	

Sir Robert McAlpine is to start construction in September on a 375-home scheme bounded by Trinity Way and Chapel Street in Salford after amended plans were approved yesterday.










The Gore Street project, designed by OMI Architects for UK Land & Property, is a private rented sector scheme that also includes 9,361 sq ft of commercial and retail space. Four apartment blocks of between 11 and 20 residential floors will sit above two storeys of commercial space around a public square.










https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/salford-gateway-scheme-approved/


----------



## jrb

Latest Drone aerial footage of Vita Student, Circle Square.

Click on the link for the video.










https://mobile.twitter.com/circlesquaremcr/status/887247854829436928/video/1


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

That Gore St scheme is hideous


----------



## jrb

Even with the new builds and cores(just visible), they are hardly making a dent on Manchester's skyline, due to the city being built on a flat plain. Only when Owen Street and Trinity Island are built, matching and being taller than Beetham, will Manchester's skyline change, looking from afar.

Up to date picture. The Owen Street cranes are visible to the left of Beetham. So is the Angel Gardens core in-front of the COOP HQ. No1 Spinningfields is to the right of Beetham.(20 stories) The cluster of Greengate towers are and will be hidden behind City Tower and the Arndale tower. Water Street in Salford is visible, far left.

Flickr.


----------



## VDB

*Sky Gardens* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 5 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 12


Number of apartments: 178


Developer: DeTrafford




















Update from Sky Gardens by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## jrb

Nice cluster starting to form.

Hotel Indigo circular core has topped out. Angel Meadow core still has some to go.

Picture by......



Chorltonred said:


> From Chapel Street/Blackfriars. There will be a nice little cluster visible from here.


----------



## VDB

*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Islington Wharf Phase 3 all plots, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 3-10


No. of homes: 101 


Completion: Spring 2019


Developer: JM

New Islington Wharf Phase 3 has now started construction, a piling drill has been spotted on site.


----------



## VDB

*Landmark* | Peter's Fields
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport:










Address: Oxford Street, Peter's Fields, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Floors: 14


Height: 59m


Office Space: 178,000sqft


Developer: Castlebrooke











Landmark has now started construction. Update by Bricks & Mortar


----------



## jrb

Doing my monthly city centre construction.update.

Just a taster of what"s to come.

Quick one with my mobile phone. Got my camera.

Now.

Owen Street.


----------



## VDB

*Found Space* | Deansgate
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Central Sky Park all plots, Deansgate, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 40, 14


Office space: 241,800sqft


Retail space: 10,900sqft


Number of apartments: 375


Developer: Ask Real Estate

Found Space has been approved today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Islands* | St John's
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots C & D, Trinity Way/Regent Road, St John's, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Child, Graddon, Lewis


Floors: 64, 41, 37, 26, 26


Height: 213m, 155m, 128m, 109m, 94m, 94m


Number of apartments: 1,390


Retail/Commercial space: 103,635sqft


Other amenities: Food market


Construction start: 2018


Developer: Allied London

Manchester's new tallest building has just been approved by Manchester City Council. Tower X at Trinity Islands will rise 67 floors (213m) above the city, alongside other towers of 155m, 128m, 109m and 2x94m - which have all been approved as well.


----------



## Mr Cladding

The differing colour cladding makes it visually much more interesting, when compared to Owen Street.


----------



## PinnerStar

Another momentous day for Manchester!


----------



## jrb

Taken from the Sackville Street Building.










I will be adding my monthly construction update picture's tonight and tomorrow.

Keep on checking back.


----------



## jrb

Been waiting to take this shot/picture for months.

So when I finally decide to take it, it's pissing down. :lol:

Angel Gardens.


----------



## jrb

From the top of the MEN Arena car park.

More picture's of Exchange Court tomorrow. In the other folder.


----------



## jrb

Hotel Indigo.(core)


----------



## jrb

MBS Hotel.


----------



## jrb

Upper Brook Street Chapel.


----------



## VDB

Haha I forgot Oxygen tower! Silly me

It was a test to make sure you're all paying attention :shifty:


----------



## Jonesy55

VDB said:


> *Mackie Mayor-Smithfield Market* | Northern Quarter
> Market | City Zone
> 
> The old Mackie Mayor market building is being brought back to life into use as..... a market!
> 
> This will help uplift this area of the Northern Quarter, which is currently quite quiet. Should also hopefully spur on development of New Cross and finally allow development to start bleeding up into North Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refurb is happening by the same people who run the very successful Altrincham Market in south Manchester, which is pictured below


That will be a good addition I think, the Arndale food market is fine but Central Manchester could do with some more imo.


----------



## VDB

*Lampwick* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: www.manchesterlife.com/lampwick


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: New Islington











Address: Lampwick Site, Old Mill St, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 5-11


No. of homes: 213


Completion: 2019


Developer: Manchester Life











Looks like groundworks are now starting at Lampwick (slow news day :lol

Picture by MatthewDarymple


----------



## VDB

*Embankment West* | Greengate
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Embankment West, Chapel St/ Greengate, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 18, 18, 16


No. of apartments: 356


No. of aparthotel units: 147


Commercial space: 5,769sqft


Developer: Select Property Group

Select Property Group have submitted plans for Embankment West to Salford City Council. They can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1




















Update by MatthewDarymple


----------



## WingTips

Great to see Mackie Mayor Market being brought back to life.


----------



## WingTips

Meanwhile at MediaCityUK - Salford Quays development moves at pace for thw new BUPA building and X1...

QUOTE=MatthewDalrymple;142368230]Taken yesterday.

https://flic.kr/p/Yx5EHFhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/XvJeTghttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/XvJeUZhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/XvJePPhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/QUOTE]


----------



## VDB

Number 1 Spinningfields is practically complete. It is nearly 100% full and occupiers will begin their move in from October.

Photo by markydeedrop.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

VDB said:


> Number 1 Spinningfields is practically complete. It is nearly 100% full and occupiers will begin their move in from October.


With this in mind do you think that we will likely see a larger office tower proposal for Manchester in the foreseeable future? Would be great to see an office tower break the 120-130m mark.


----------



## mileymc1

Greedy Sheedy said:


> With this in mind do you think that we will likely see a larger office tower proposal for Manchester in the foreseeable future? Would be great to see an office tower break the 120-130m mark.


Mixed residential and office development just approved. 













The taller building (140m) is the resi part though. Think the office is around 60m which is the average with new office developments in Manchester at the minute. (Landmark St. Peters Square, One Two Five Deatsgate, Two New Bailey)


----------



## mileymc1

^^


St. Michaels was the tallest office scheme proposed in Manchester coming in just above 100m, but since has been scaled back due to complaints about the impact on the area. I think the new proposal is mainly focused on the hotel, residential, commercial and amenities. (Although still incorporating office but not as a tower)

Old proposal: 2 towers. 1 Residential/Hotel the other office.










New proposal: One tower, mainly residential/hotel.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Yeah I am aware of these proposals (although thanks for taking the time to show me  ), I was thinking something akin to 1 Spinningfields, 100% office. 

If 1S is basically 100% let then that shows confidence in the city, it would be nice for that confidence to manifest itself into something rather large and glassy. I also think that although Manchester's tower proposals are unbelievable and unprecedented for a regional city, it would be great to have some variety and not just PRS schemes.


----------



## VDB

Greedy Sheedy said:


> With this in mind do you think that we will likely see a larger office tower proposal for Manchester in the foreseeable future? Would be great to see an office tower break the 120-130m mark.


On a recent tour of 1 Spinningfields that some of us SSC'ers were treated to, the guy that took us round who was very high up in Allied London mentioned that they wished they'd made 1S taller. He said when it was in planning the city was only just recovering from the recession so they were quite cautious with how high to take it.

There are other newbuild office proposals in the city which are completing 50-60% full, and some struggling to get a pre-let, so perhaps that would dampen demand for a tall building. However, what 1 Spinningfields has shown, I think, is that high-profile buildings are popular with businesses, and are filled more easily than smaller blocks. I think most businesses prefer to be in a tall glass tower, probably purely for vanity reasons. So with that in mind maybe we will see a tall office (100m+) proposal in the city sometime soon...


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

I think a 150m+ office block would be a surprise and also not a surprise. Surprising in that nothing on that scale in UK regions to-date. Not surprising in that Manchester built two x100m office builds 40+ years ago and demand is through the roof.

If I was betting, then, subject to Brexit/economy worries, something should crop up soon just maybe too late in the cycle. A 150m + office build would be the next Manchester expansion phase, this being the 2nd epoch of mega development.

Commonwealthierera
Guardialoera
? era


----------



## WingTips

Clippers Quay Salford...

This large waterside development continues at pace...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> More from 15th September.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WingTips

Some skyline pics of Manchester...



Saul Silver said:


> A few I took yesterday in Lowton.
> Apologies for quality as they were taken on my phone whilst I was climbing a telecoms mast.


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















This week's update by MatthewDarymple


----------



## VDB

*University Academy 92* | Old Trafford
University | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Old Trafford










Address: UA92, Talbot Road, Old Trafford, Manchester M16

Detailed information

Number of students: 6,500


University space: 159,680sqft


Sports & leisure space: 41,000sqft


Hotel: 184 bedrooms


Residential: 154 units


Developer: University Academy 92

Plans have been released for a new university in Trafford, south Manchester. University Academy 92 will offer courses in sport, media and business and is being set up by members of Manchester United's class of 92.

UA92 is planned to have 6,500 students at its Talbot Road campus in Old Trafford. Trafford Council are using it as an opportunity to regenerate the wider Stretford area. 


BusinessDesk NW: Gary Neville and Class of ’92 launch plans for a university in Old Trafford


Manchester Evening News: Gary Neville and 'Class of 92' are opening a university


MancUnion: Gary Neville plans to open a university










Plans for the campus: 











Meanwhile, Trafford Council are already capitalising on the plans to bring about the regeneration of nearby Stretford:


----------



## VDB

*Bridgewater Wharf* | Ordsall
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: 257 Ordsall Lane, Ordsall, Salford, Manchester M5

Detailed information

Architect: Purcell


Ground floor commercial space: 13,904sqft


Floors: 7-10


No. of apartments: 924


Developer/s: Beaumont Morgan/NW Build Ltd

Bridgewater Wharf was approved by Salford City yesterday, subject to a £1m+ contribution towards riverside landscaping, amongst other things.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Owen St this afternoon. Update by markydeedrop


----------



## joeyoe121

Wahoo! I really like this one. *adds to vast list of buildings I would live in if I ever moved to Manchester*


----------



## hugh

Meadowside - good, 'simple' modernism.


----------



## anorack 1

What are the chances of Noma developing the Angelgate site? It would transform the area.


----------



## VDB

The completed 1 Spinningfields to the left, and Exchange Court in the distance to the right. Various other cranes included.

Photo by City Veteran


----------



## VDB

*Lincoln Square Peace Garden* | Spinningfields
Public space | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Lincoln Square, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Landscaping: Planit-IE


Architect: Manchester School of Architecture


Commissioned by: Friends of Manchester Peace Garden, MCC


The Manchester School of Architecture and Planit-IE have produced their winning design for the Manchester Peace Garden.

It will spearhead the redevelopment of Lincoln Square in the heart of the city.


----------



## Nick Holmes

wow! lovely buildings there in Manchester :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*No1 Castlefield* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Trentham St/Ellesmere St, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 5-16


Number of apartments: 419


Commercial space: 32,259sqft


Developer: DeTrafford

No1 Castlefield has been recommended for approval at next week's Manchester City Council planning meeting


----------



## VDB

*Arundel St* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Trentham St/Ellesmere St, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 35/10


Height: 115m


Number of apartments: 386


Developer: Logik

Andrew Flintoff's new development company are proposing to build another skyscraper in Castlefield


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Hey kids! Do you want to live in a studio apartment in some red-brick industrial mill conversion? Move to Manchester. IT'S ALL WE F'KIN HAVE.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Hey kids! Do you want to live in a studio apartment in some red-brick industrial mill conversion? Move to Manchester. IT'S ALL WE F'KIN HAVE.


I must be American. Am I missing the irony. It is ironic? You guys with that Monty Python. Erm. Am I laughing, should I be. Is the Office a documentary. Help!


----------



## VDB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Hey kids! Do you want to live in a studio apartment in some red-brick industrial mill conversion? Move to Manchester. IT'S ALL WE F'KIN HAVE.


Not sure what is meant by this.... the majority of apartments proposed for Manchester are actually two beds


----------



## VDB

*Hotel Indigo* | Victoria
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Height: 46m


Floors: 14


Number of hotel rooms: 187


Restaurant operator: Marco Pierre White


Developer: Hotel Indigo 











Update at Hotel Indigo. Photos by Freel07


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















The Owen St towers just starting to pierce the skyline. Photo by Develo, featuring an annoying lamp post!


----------



## VDB

*St Michaels* | Peter's Fields
Mised use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Bootle St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Hodder + Partners


Height: 39 floors / 134.5m


Number of homes: 170


Hotel beds: 200


Office space: 138,000sqft


Use: apartments, offices, retail, hotel


Developer: St Michael's Partnership

New renders have been released of the St Michaels project


----------



## delores

Manchester's very own Centrepoint 60 years later.


----------



## VDB

Some more renders of the above:


----------



## Mr.D00p

VDB said:


> *Owen St* | Great Jackson
> 
> 
> Completion: For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


I'm going to make a prediction here and it won't be popular but I suspect that one or both of these will have been put on hold in 2018.

They will still get built but not until the next property cycle, mid 2020's.

I hope I'm wrong, but I really do think that the current residential build bubble is very close to bursting.


----------



## mileymc1

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Victoria















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3
Detailed information

Architect: OMI
Floors: 44
Height: 130m
Number of apartments: 350
Developer: Renaker










Hasn't been an Exchange Court update in a while. 7 more floors until topped out. On completion it will be the tallest building in Salford, 
second tallest building in Greater Manchester and the *3rd tallest building in the country outside London. *







Credit - Pics = Ribbit & Post = VDB


----------



## mileymc1

Mr.D00p said:


> I'm going to make a prediction here and it won't be popular but I suspect that one or both of these will have been put on hold in 2018.
> 
> They will still get built but not until the next property cycle, mid 2020's.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I really do think that the current residential build bubble is very close to bursting.



Nobody knows what the future holds but in the last 2 years the developer Renaker has completed and sold Wilburn Wharft with 500 apartments. One Greengate with 500 apartments, Cambridge Street with a further 300 units and Regent Tower housing another 300. Those 4 developments alone mount up to 1,600 apartments. Exchange Court above is by the same developer and is soon to be topped off with residents moving in by 2019.

Owen Street is the biggest project in history outside the capital and of course things can go wrong at anytime. But if there was any developer currently in Manchester I'd put money on to complete this scheme on time without major issues, it would have to be Renaker.


----------



## cardiff

Exchange court has turned out really well.


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living





























This morning at Angel Gardens


----------



## AbidM

Angel Gardens 1<3


----------



## VDB

*Dakota Deluxe* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: 23 Ducie Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 137


Borough: Manchester City


Operator: Dakota Deluxe











Now under construction, photo by OCMCR


----------



## VDB

*Smith's Yard* | Ancoats
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens










Address: Blossom St/Bengal St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: FCB Studios


Floors: 14


Number of apartments: 185


Number of townhouses: 13


4 ground floor commercial units


Developer: Manchester Life




















Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## VDB

Update by Matthew Darymple


----------



## jrb

Might have time to post a few of my picture's later on.

Aerial Video TV.

Click on the link for before and after picture video.










https://mobile.twitter.com/AerialVideoTV/status/917697621191471104/video/1


----------



## jrb

As already posted, launch of St John's Place is on the 2nd of November.

2 different Twitter picture's featuring the model.

The first picture shows a marketing event.


----------



## VDB

*13 Blossom St* | Ancoats
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 13 Blossom St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 2x8


Number of apartments: 145


Advisor: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City











This morning at Blossom St, which is now under construction:


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker











Exchange Court this morning


----------



## VDB

121 Princess St refurb into apartments now complete


----------



## jrb

University of Manchester Business School Shopping Precinct redevelopment.

What a difference. 

Oxford Road has become a true vista into and out of the city centre.

From this










To this. 














































To come.


----------



## VDB

Manchester's Smithfield-Mackie Mayor Market in the Northern Quarter has reopened today after being derelict for decades. It now serves as a food hall for independent businesses, following on from the success of a similar venture in south Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Superb! :applause:

From this










To this.


----------



## jrb

Manchester Business School Hotel.

2 Hotel chains are sharing the same building.

Think the original black cladding is being striped and changed as it isn't fire resistant. think right is the new cladding, and left is the old cladding. Stand corrected on both.


----------



## jrb

MECD.

2 set's of 6.


----------



## jrb

Will post the rest of the picture's tomorrow. Only another 200+ to go. :lol:


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Two beats rising in the night. Photo by Crispy Duck


----------



## PinnerStar

This is unbelievable the whole city is being transformed! What a roll Manchester is on!


----------



## jrb

Hope you don't mind me posting my full sets?

All taken on Sunday.

2 sets of 6 picture's.

Axis.


----------



## jrb

Last 3 picture's taken from the 21st floor of Beetham tower.


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living





























Update by Toetallix


----------



## AWS

Finally!! http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/ramada-renaissance-really-ugly-manchester-13838715


----------



## towerpower123

Angel Gardens has a beautiful clear glass atrium and hopefully the final result will actually look like that instead of cheating with metal frames


----------



## JamieUK

Aww. That ugly building served to distract you from another ugly building, Premier Inn.


----------



## VDB

*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Islington Wharf Phase 3 all plots, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 3-10


No. of homes: 101 


Completion: Spring 2019


Developer: JM




















Progress update by MatthewDarymple


----------



## WingTips

AWS said:


> Finally!! http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...a-renaissance-really-ugly-manchester-13838715


Anyone throw any light on this ? as the link not working.


----------



## WingTips

Now its working.


----------



## jrb

3 screen grabs from the drone video. :drool:

Click on the link for the drone video.




























https://mobile.twitter.com/AerialVideoTV/status/925749153463926784/video/1


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Curve, Twitter.

Click on the link for more fantastic picture's, and videos.




























https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/ordsallchord?lang=en


----------



## jrb

Ram Shankar, Flickr.


----------



## WingTips

Excellent night time shot above...


----------



## jrb

Feels like NOMA is finally starting to take off after the initial burst with the new COOP HQ and then Angel Gardens.

Funding secured.

Insidermedia North West.



> Residential property developer Progressive Living has secured more than £8m towards the construction of a mixed-use scheme in Manchester's NOMA district.
> 
> North Central will comprise 64 residential units, ground floor retail space and basement parking.
> 
> Scheduled for completion in November 2018, it will comprise one- and two-bedroom apartments over nine storeys and is the latest in a series of developments in the same area as the Co-operative Group's £800m NOMA initiative gathers pace.
> 
> Progressive Living approached Assetz Property with the planning in place for North Central and as it eyed up both an exit strategy and funding to support the development. The team pre-sold the apartments in a matter of weeks, and based on these sales, Assetz Capital was able to lend 100 per cent of the development costs at £8.62m.
> 
> David Fairclough, director at Progressive Living, said: "We are delighted to work with Assetz on this project it seemed to make so much sense combining the sales and funding elements.
> 
> "We now look forward to completing the development, delivering much needed housing and contributing to the regeneration of the NOMA district."
> 
> Neil Roper, regional relationship director at Assetz Capital, added: "This new development is a fantastic opportunity for Progressive Living. We are proud to support the business with the funding required to get the project of the ground and once again spring life in to Manchester’s NOMA regeneration area."
> 
> http://www.cartwrightandgross.co.uk/projects/angel-court/


----------



## VDB

*Dakota Deluxe* | Piccadilly
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: 23 Ducie Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 137


Borough: Manchester City


Operator: Dakota Deluxe











Update by Matthew Darlymple


----------



## jrb

Not resized.

Hope it's clear?

Both picture's by Paul62, Flickr. 29th of October.


----------



## Quicksilver

Usually after floor 30 and crane jump those buildings star to make impact on skyline and people start to notice them.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Floor to ceiling heights look a bit more generous than the usual rabbit hutch high rise norm, which is good.


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

Play the before and after CGI/animation video.

Once it's played move the curser by your finger and mess about with the video.

3 screen grabs and video link.

Start, middle and end..




























https://mobile.twitter.com/virtual_planit/status/922781898044297217/video/1

Transformations.

Manchester and Liverpool) proposals.

http://virtual-planit.com/transformations/


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> There's no let up in demand for apartments in Manchester.
> 
> Light box, Twitter.


...


----------



## jrb

Angel Gardens tower. (alongside the COOP HQ and CIS tower)

Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Murray's Mills.














































Aerial footage.

Don't think it's recent, but gives a very good aerial view of Ancoats and the location every Manchester Life proposal. Click on the link and them on the drone video. To the right.

Part of the video. Cotton Field Wharf.










http://mcrlife.co.uk/murrays-mills-homes-in-ancoats-now-on-sale/


----------



## Birmingham

jrb said:


> Not resized.
> 
> Hope it's clear?
> 
> Both picture's by Paul62, Flickr. 29th of October.


Monstrous! What an addition to the city. Excited to see its impact once complete.


----------



## WingTips

The constantly changing skyline of Manchester...a very dynamic city...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Today.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/D61Efjhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/21c8o2xhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker











Exchange Court update by Matthew Darylmple


----------



## VDB

The Ivy are opening a restaurant in Manchester's Spinningfields district. Their new garden pavillion is now under construction in Hardman Square.

Photos by Matthew Darylmple


----------



## VDB

*Hotel Indigo* | Victoria
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Height: 46m


Floors: 14


Number of hotel rooms: 187


Restaurant operator: Marco Pierre White


Developer: Hotel Indigo 











Update at Hotel Indigo. Photos by MatthewDarylmple


----------



## JamieUK

I love how the quality of the glass makes these buildings look amazing, even though they have pretty simple shapes. I wish Jason Hawkes would do a fly over video of Manchester rather than London all the time.


----------



## VDB

Manchester Life gets £25m housing fund loan for Lampwick


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: Two new buildings 14/16 floors and extension of current 12 storey building to a 15 storey building


Number of apartments: 478 (160x1 bed and 318x2 bed)


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited




















Update at campus by alr1970. They're stripping the 'tower' back to the concrete and adding more floors to the top


----------



## VDB

*Trinity Blackfriars* | Blackfriars
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Trinity Way/Bury St/Blackfriars, Greengate, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 17, 13


Height: 54m, 42m


No. of apartments: 380


Commercial space: 9,688sqft


Developer: FICM




















Update by Matthew Darylmple


----------



## mileymc1

*Economy update:*












> The latest report shows that Manchester has the strongest housing market across any U.K city. The city registered annual house price growth of 7.3% year-on-year to the end of August which continues a trend which began back in 2014. Investors seem to be switching away from the London market, with Manchester now appearing more strongly on the radar. When you bear in mind that inner London has been the benchmark for the UK economy for decades, this is significant.
> 
> A report by Savills also adds more meat to the bone with confirmation that the take-up of office space in Manchester during the first half of 2017 was up 20% year-on-year compared to the same period last year. The tally for the first ten months of 2017 has been well over 1 million sq ft. In comparison with other U.K cities such as Birmingham which is just above half that amount, slightly over 600 thousand in the same amount of time. KPMG recently stated Manchester is the most exciting place in terms of business in Europe at present.
> 
> To add fuel to the fire, tourism has never been stronger in Manchester. One of Manchester's five star hotels "The Lowry Hotel", has achieved its best monthly income since it opened in 2001. October figures and the occupancy level exceeded 90 per cent. Chinese tourists has had a major boost thanks to the direct link with Beijing. Chinese tourist contribution to the region's visitor economy has doubled to £140 million per year. The number of Chinese students enrolling at the University of Manchester is double the rate of other UK universities.
> 
> Chinese president Xi Jinping announced that Manchester Airport had secured the UK's first direct service to China outside of the South East during his state visit to Britain in October 2015, and Hainan Airlines' flights began in June 2016. Now a newly released study, entitled 'The China Dividend: One Year In', has found that the connection is generating a significant economic reward or 'China Dividend' for the Northern Powerhouse. The route has carried 90,000 passengers between Manchester and Beijing, 15 per cent higher than forecast and prompting an increase in frequency to a daily service between the two cities. The value of goods exported by businesses across the North from Manchester Airport to China has increased by 265 per cent to almost £200 million per month.


Not to mention the changing skyline, only city outside London having 200m+ towers u/c, 
a billion pound airport expansion among many more achievements. The terrible tragedy 
this summer in Manchester has only made the city stronger and strive harder for greatness. 
Proud times!


----------



## VDB

Thanks miley

Great photo :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Axis tower.

Aerial Video TV.


----------



## VDB

*Affinity Living Trinity* | New Bailey
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: New Bailey St, New Bailey, Salford M3, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Floors: 33 & 16


Number of apartments: 506


Height: Tallest 110.5m


Developer: Bruntwood & Select Property Group




















Today's update by Matthew Darylmple











Tower site, crane base in place:











Meanwhile at the smaller block, the core has finished rising:


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Completion: 2019


Developer: Marcus Worthington











Today's 125 Deansgate update by Matthew Darylmple


----------



## WingTips

Work continues at pace on the Clippers Quay project ....



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Photos from yesterday & today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you realise how dense this area has now got!





jrb said:


> End of October.
> 
> ROC Consulting.


----------



## jrb

Cloud23, Twitter.










18 hours ago.


----------



## jrb

Ash Kapriyélov https://twitter.com/ash_kaprielov?lang=en http://ak-photo.co.uk/


----------



## WingTips

Another major project on the Quays forging ahead....X1 MediaCityUK



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403150&page=82


----------



## jrb

AJD,



AJD1984 said:


> Just as a reminder holder + partners tweeted this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think this has been seen either. For comparison,
> 
> Original cladding on tower shown in August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed cladding for tower shown in October


----------



## WingTips

Another project well on the way to completion are the new BUPA offices on Salford Quays...



jrb said:


> Flickr.





jrb said:


> Flickr.





Dandotco said:


> Today





markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


----------



## WingTips

A great photograph of the rabidly changing and growing skyline of Manchester City Centre



sprouty76 said:


> Hey. Not been on here for a very, very, very long time.
> 
> Got this from our office near Exchange Quay - sorry it wasn't taken with a better camera!


----------



## jrb

Taken 20 minutes ago from the White City roubabout/bridge. Unfortunately Exchange Court to tbe left is just out off shot behind the brick chimney. Owen Street really starting to impact on the Manchester city centre skyline. Mobile Phone Camera.


----------



## jrb

Picture's screen grabbed from the video via my iPad. Cropped and colour corrected as best possible via the iPad.

Click on the link and then enlarge and click on the video to play it. Sound on as well.

*Ordsall Cord Completion Video*




























https://mobile.twitter.com/networkrail/status/928603220066304001/video/1


----------



## jrb

Now, as the light fades on a November Autumnal Evening in Manchester. 

Click on the link and enlarge to full screen on you monitor or device.

MECD.










http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/mecd-project/mecd-site-webcam/


----------



## jrb

Manchester city centre spreading outwards.

Click on the link for a November Fortis developments drone video roundup.

https://vimeo.com/user50854910


----------



## Mr Bricks

The Owen Street developments seems to sit right next to a motorway that separates the city centre from the rest of the inner city. Are there any plans to get rid of this road? To turn it into a boulevard or something.


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: various, 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 1.2 million sqft


Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group


Work is now underway to deliver 400,000sqft of office space across two blocks at Circle Square. 

- *Place North West:* Work begins on Circle Square offices


----------



## VDB

*Wavelength* | Salford Quays
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: Navigation House, 1 Furness Quay, Salford, Manchester M50

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 7-22


Height: 67m


Number of apartments: 496


Commercial space: 2,486sqft


Developer: DeTrafford

DeTrafford Estates Group have launched Wavelength, a new mixed-use residential scheme at Salford Quays.

http://www.detrafford.com/wavelength-lp/


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

UrbInfo page: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Owen St Tower 4 viewed down Deansgate, photo by Rengars Rice


----------



## jrb

Mr Bricks said:


> The Owen Street developments seems to sit right next to a motorway that separates the city centre from the rest of the inner city. Are there any plans to get rid of this road? To turn it into a boulevard or something.


No.

It's the inner ring Road, which includes the Mancunian Way flyover.

An old aerial picture showing the Mancunian Way. With the district of Hulme on the other side.










Picture by Caiman.



Caiman said:


> Early light over Manchester this morning


----------



## Mr Bricks

jrb said:


> No.
> 
> It's the inner ring Road, which includes the Mancunian Way flyover.


At the rate the city is expanding that ring road is quickly going to become a nuisance to the surrounding city structure. I guess at some point they will have to rethink how that road i going to work. Interesting times for Manchester.


----------



## WingTips

*The Amazing Transformation of St Peter`s Square... *

*Has now created an Iconic Public Realm.* 

This is how it was done....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLBon2FBhpo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square Plot 14 *| Little Ireland
Hotel/car park | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Oxford Road










Address: Plot 14, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: 21


Number of hotel rooms: 150


Retail space: 2,806sqft


Car park spaces: 1100


Developer: Bruntwood











Groundworks ongoing. Photo by alr1970


----------



## jrb

Screen grab from the drone video. Click on the link to see the drone video.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.

*This is going to be an epic roof garden view from the Whitworth Street tower in Manchester*.










https://mobile.twitter.com/AerialVideoTV/status/930457411818872832/video/1


----------



## jrb

All Twitter.

Axis and Owen Street 










Owen Street.










Oxide, Port Street and Angel Gardens.










Eastbank.










Middlewood Locks


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1




















Update by Dandotco


----------



## jrb

Slight change of topic.

Business Desk North West and Vimeo.



> *City’s festive video tops a million views*
> 
> A festive video produced by Manchester City Council is giving its traditionally successful rivals made by retail giants John Lewis and Marks and Spencer a run for their money in YouTube views.
> 
> The film has topped a million views in four days since its launch.
> 
> It shows Manchester’s Santa struggling on the ice until kindhearted children take him by the hand and show him the ropes, only for other skaters including a ‘Manc reindeer’ to etch out a huge Manchester bee in the rink as the camera pulls out.
> 
> Intended to promote the Christmas season in Manchester and encourage families to visit and enjoy the city, the video has also tugged the heart strings of viewers following a turbulent year in the city following the Manchester Arena attack.
> 
> Manchester’s Christmas film was created collaboratively by the city council’s communications team and Flipbook studio.
> 
> Cllr Pat Karney, Manchester’s Christmas spokesperson, said: “Our Christmas video has broken all records and just shows how many people it has touched at an important time for the city.
> 
> “The festive season boosts the city’s economy by around £90m and is vitally important for retailers of all sizes – independent and high street alike.
> 
> “The animation touches the soul following turbulent times in the city this year, and it has really hit the mark with the millions of people who have watched and loved it.”
> 
> Andrew Lord, managing director and co-founder Flipbook Studio, said: “It was great working in partnership with the city council again for another year of festive, creative brainstorming.
> 
> “We were asked to devise a creative treatment and animation that was humorous, heart-warming, poignant and that incorporated the worker bee emblem of Manchester, which has this year come to symbolise so much more to many Mancunians.”
> 
> “We’re very proud of our home city and delighted that the animation has been so well received.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 242934883


----------



## VDB

*One Thompson Street* | New Cross
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Thompson St, New Cross, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Beech Design & Build


Floors: 9-15


Height: 50m


Number of apartments: 155


Office space: 289m²


Developer: Beech Design & Build

A planning application has been submitted for a new apartment building in New Cross. It can be viewed here.


----------



## WingTips

I wonder what the crane count is in Manchester and Salford at the moment?


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker











Today's Exchange Court update by markydeedrop


----------



## VDB

*The Square* | Sale
Mixed use | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-planning


Nearest transport: Sale










Address: The Square shopping centre, Sale, South Manchester, M33

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh | ExteriorArchitecture


Floors: Tallest 13


Retail floorspace: 3,400m²


Number of apartments: 205

Plans for the redevelopment of The Square shopping centre in Sale, south Manchester have been unveiled today.


----------



## jrb

Riverside Hous, New Bailey.




> This four storey new build will overlook the River Irwell towards Spinningfields and provide state-of-the-art office space with high quality finishes and unique features including a south-facing riverside courtyard
> 
> Schedule
> Ground 193	2,077
> Floor 1	300	3,234
> Floor 2	300	3,234
> Floor 3	237	2,551


----------



## VDB

*The Dye Works* | Ordsall
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Worral St, Ordsall, Salford, Manchester M5

Detailed information

Architect: DLA


Consultant: Litchfields


Floors: 2x8, 2x7


Number of apartments: 252


Developer: Forshaw Land & Property

The Dye Works in Ordsall has been approved today by Salford City Council. Work will start in the New Year.


----------



## VDB

*Embankment West* | Greengate
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Embankment West, Chapel St/ Greengate, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 18, 18, 16


No. of apartments: 356


No. of aparthotel units: 147


Commercial space: 5,769sqft


Developer: Select Property Group

Embankment West has also been approved today by Salford City Council.


----------



## jrb

Ordsall Cord, Twitter.


----------



## capslock

Ordsall C*h*ord 🙂


----------



## VDB

*No1 Castlefield* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Trentham St/Ellesmere St, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 5-16


Number of apartments: 419


Commercial space: 32,259sqft


Developer: DeTrafford

Plans for No.1 Castlefield have been approved by Manchester City Council.


----------



## jrb

capslock said:


> Ordsall C*h*ord 🙂



Ordsall C*h*ord.

Aerial Video TV Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*Metropolitan University Arts & Media Building* | Oxford Road
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Oxford Road










Address: Mabel Tylecote Building, Cavendish Street, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Allies & Morrison


Floors: 8


Cost: £250m


Floorspace: 96,000sqft


Developer: Manchester Metropolitan University

A contractor has been appointed to build Metropolitan University's new Arts and Media building, which will start construction early next year.


----------



## PortoNuts

The flow of projects never stops. Crazy. :applause:

Thanks for the updates guys.


----------



## WingTips

The construction rate in Manchester is pretty amazing.


----------



## VDB

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 8


Number of apartments: 91


Completion: 2019


Floorspace: 90,000sqft


Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group











Burlington House update from yesterday, by MatthewDarylmple


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Tall Buildings Study* | UrbInfo

UrbInfo website: Click
Full report: Click​
UrbInfo has published Manchester's first ever Tall Buildings Survey.

Key figures


 Manchester currently has 27 tall buildings over 80m/20 storeys in height.


 There are 61 tall buildings proposed for the city. 13 of these are currently under construction, with a further 6 starting construction soon. There are 23 more approved, and 6 currently making their way through the various council planning departments across the city.


 The city's tall buildings are dominated by residential use. 18 of Manchester's current tall buildings are for residential use; 8 for office; 2 for hotel and 1 for student accommodation. In the pipeline, 58 tall buildings are residential, 4 hotel, 2 office and 2 student accommodation. 


 The majority of Manchester's tall buildings have appeared over the past two decades. The 1960s saw the completion of 4 tall buildings, followed in the 1970s by 1. The 1980s saw 0 tall buildings as the city spiralled into decline, while the 1990s saw just 1 tall building completed. Then the 2000s saw 11 completed. While the 2010s have seen 9 completed so far, it is expected that this total will rise to at least 19 by the end of the decade.


 The majority of the city's tall buildings - present and future - are located inside the Metrolink City Zone area, Manchester's CBD, which will have 51 tall buildings in total by 2021. However, Salford Quays (21 tall buildings) and Central Salford (13) will form smaller clusters.









_Map showing tall building locations present and future, taken from the report._










_Graph showing tall building completions by decade_










_Graph showing precise years for completion of tall buildings, and projected completions._










_Pie chart demonstrating the status of Manchester's tall buildings proposals._










_Graph showing numbers of tall building in 2021 by district._










_The city's tall building use analysis, comparing the year 2000 with the year 2017._​


----------



## jrb

Posted on the 16th.

Flickr.

Clippers Quay.


----------



## gravesVpelli

What constitutes a 'tall' building in the eyes of a Mancunian? If the benchmark used is 80 meters then this presents a serious analysis.


----------



## jrb

gravesVpelli said:


> What constitutes a 'tall' building in the eyes of a Mancunian? If the benchmark used is 80 meters then this presents a serious analysis.


Personally I go off 100 meters.(for the UK)

To me.

Midrise.
Tower.
Skyscraper.

Manchester's benchmark has been set by Beetham tower. Long before that the CIS tower. Most people with an interest in SSC would class Beetham as a tower and not a skyscraper. So going by that analogy, anything just under and around the height of Beetham should be classed as a tower. Where that get's blurred in my opinion is the tallest tower at Owen Street and Trinity Island. Because of the substantial height increase over Beetham tower, you could possibly class them as Skyscrapers?(by UK standards) Maybe not? 

This will help you understand what's going on and where in Manchester City centre. Google the developments named. Not got time to include them all in the post. Apologies.

Probably from early Summer? You can see the current tallest Owen Street tower starting to make an impact. And the Ordsall Chord works on-going. Great views of the current empty plots on either side of the Irwell which will become or St John's and Trinity Islands. The other plots are New Bailey, Middlewod Locks, and Great Jackson Street.(next to Owen Street)


----------



## AbidM

Manchester looks rather organised and structured in the image unlike most other British cities which are urban sprawls, I imagine it had to be to benefit the manufacturing industries during the industrial age. Everything is linear-in-process in manufacturing, it's the most effective and efficient way of getting products off the production line to the distributor then to the consumer. I mean look at them roads!

Benefits of the modern world, good for building skyscrapers!


----------



## VDB

gravesVpelli said:


> What constitutes a 'tall' building in the eyes of a Mancunian? If the benchmark used is 80 meters then this presents a serious analysis.


The benchmark used in the report is buildings which are 80 metres or 20 storeys in height, whichever comes first


----------



## VDB

AbidM said:


> Manchester looks rather organised and structured in the image unlike most other British cities which are urban sprawls, I imagine it had to be to benefit the manufacturing industries during the industrial age. Everything is linear-in-process in manufacturing, it's the most effective and efficient way of getting products off the production line to the distributor then to the consumer. I mean look at them roads!
> 
> Benefits of the modern world, good for building skyscrapers!


We have lots of very straight roads linking the city centre to the surrounding hinterland as well. Hyde Road, Chester Road, Bury New Road, Liverpool Road (now the M602), the Kingsway and Wellington Road North being a few that I can think of. Probably something to do with the Romans, and the fact that Manchester's flat landscape makes it easier to plot straight roads on a grid-like structure.


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker











Today's Exchange Court update by Dandotco


----------



## jrb

Think. New CGI's of the Sir Henry Royce Institute. Manchester University.

Currently on-site. No piling rig yet.


Old.










New?



















http://www.nbbj.com/work/henry-royce-institute/


----------



## jrb

Picture by Battenfobs.

Looking, taken from Hulme? Salford towers in the distance.



battenfobs said:


>


----------



## WingTips

The new BUPA building Salford Quays..

An update...



Master_Builder said:


> Fair to say this has exceeded expectations.


----------



## jrb

A first look at Tonkin Liu's Tower of Light: a 40 m flue tower and a facade enclosing the new Vital Energi CHP Energy Centre.

1080p, full screen, to see detail.

244363656


----------



## VDB

*The Crescent* | Crescent
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: The Crescent, Salford M4

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 5 | 16 | 21


Height: 27m | 56.5m | 68m 


Number of apartments: 405


Retail space: 8,890 sqft


Developer: FICM, Salboy




















This evening's update by catsen, showing The Crescent is now under construction with a piling drill on site


----------



## jrb

Click on the link to see Matthew's other superb picture's.

Looking across New Islington, Ancoats, the NQ and beyond towards the city centre.



MatthewDalrymple said:


> It just came out like this naturally.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/DGRDobhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Sorry, forgot to post the link. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jrb

If only Peel didn't own Pomona.

The land next to the River Irwell and stretching back off the picture. Peel have sat on it for decades and have done nothing with it, while the city centre in the picture continues to expand. Any property developer with half a brain would have redeveloped Pomona by now into a marina, parks, waterside walks, apartments, boat houses, retail, leisure, etc. 

The first building in the picture is Peel's first attempt at an apartment block on Pomona, if can call it that? It looks more like a prison. In fact, it looks worse than a prison. It's f***ing s**t!. Sorry for swearing.










http://www.kevintimmonsphotography.co.uk


----------



## jrb

This picture posted today by Dandocto gives a great perspective of what the towers currently look like from Street level. The tallest tower, far right, is currently at 27 stories, with another 37 stories to go. :nuts: Put it another way. Double the current height and add another 10 stories. The smallest tower, left, is currently 1 or 2 stories taller, going off what Stumpey recently posted on the Owen Street thread. That leaves another 15 or so stories to go until it's topped out at 44 stories. Still to come are the 37 and 50 storey towers in-between the 2 towers currently under construction. When all 4 towers are built there will be 1508 apartments in total.



Dandotco said:


> Dandotco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic this :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone spotted the magic 30 on the core :lol:, I would imagine we could see a slowing of concrete pouring if we have a particularly cold icy winter :dunno:, which according to long range forecasts is on the cards this year
Click to expand...


----------



## VDB

A new Boxpark-style thing is coming to Oxford Road

Photos by Wub


----------



## WingTips

What is it exactly ?


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> What is it exactly ?


Retail units, restaurants and markets - another indie/boho/instagram pic/wavy hair/artisan/hipster shebang type of joint


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living





























Rising nice and quickly now, filling up another gap site! Update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> Retail units, restaurants and markets - another indie/boho/instagram pic/wavy hair/artisan/hipster shebang type of joint


:lol:


----------



## steppenwolf

Manchester has a problem at the edge of the historic city centre - walkable, inviting streets give way to really unattractive roads and streets lose their coherence. Anyone walking towards them just has no incentive to carry on and so it feels like opportunities to expand the city centre are being missed.

I wish new buildings would help create urban streets that are recognisably Manchester - warehouse scale buildings of 6-8 storeys with the open spaces and tall buildings towards the back of the block. At the moment it looks like too many tall buildings surrounded by open space are being built. 

I hope I'm wrong though?


----------



## jrb

Plans for Ancoats Retail Park redevelopment revealed.

Expect this to happen as ADUG/Abu Dhabi are funding it in conjunction with MCC.(Manchester Life)




M60 said:


> Whoooooop:
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/council-buys-central-retail-park-for-redevelopment/


----------



## VDB

steppenwolf said:


> Manchester has a problem at the edge of the historic city centre - walkable, inviting streets give way to really unattractive roads and streets lose their coherence. Anyone walking towards them just has no incentive to carry on and so it feels like opportunities to expand the city centre are being missed.
> 
> I wish new buildings would help create urban streets that are recognisably Manchester - warehouse scale buildings of 6-8 storeys with the open spaces and tall buildings towards the back of the block. At the moment it looks like too many tall buildings surrounded by open space are being built.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong though?


You're completely correct, and as the city centre's walkable core starts to increase (which it has been doing for years now), people are starting to wonder why we have a great big horrible ring road surrounding the city, effectively choking it. 

I live on the Ring Road, and it's a pain in the arse trying to cross it. There are several sets of lights, traffic islands. Can sometimes take up to 10 minutes to cross it. 

The council are aware of the issue though, and are re-doing certain areas in the next few years to provide wider pavements, better landscaping and more high quality crossing points to encourage pedestrian cohesion between the various inner city areas. Manchester will truly start to expand outwards when its inner city areas don't feel so separated from the city core.


----------



## jrb

Latest Owen Street Drone flyover is up. :banana:

Just one screen grab. HD. Resized. Colour corrected. Will post others after my tea.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from the video. Resized, colour corrected as best possible via the iPad. 2 set's of 5 picture's.


----------



## jrb




----------



## VDB

*Regent Road* | Altrincham
Mixed use | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Pre-planning


Nearest transport: Altrincham

















Address: Regent Road car park, Altrincham, Trafford, south Manchester WA14

Detailed information

Architect: Project 3 | Planit-IE


Floors: 3 | 4 | 6


Retail floorspace: 3,400m²


Number of apartments: 70


Developer: Citybranch

Plans have been released for some new apartments and several new retail units on a vacant car park plot in Altrincham, south Manchester


----------



## VDB

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Two New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Central Salford, Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Floors: 11


Height: 51m


Office Space: 262,672sqft


Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft


Developer: English Cities Fund

Looks like groundworks have now started on site at Two New Bailey

- *Place North West:* B&K prepares for start on Two New Bailey


----------



## WingTips

Great to see Altricham being regenerated.


----------



## jrb

Ecpxchange. Court.


10 screen grabsvia the iPad again. 2 set's of 5.


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Renaker, Twitter.










The view from Owen Street down Deansgate.


----------



## jrb

Peel and Glenbrook reveal Cornbrook hotel and resi plans

29 Nov 2017, 11:23	

The proposed Chester Road development by a joint venture between Peel and Glenbrook is likely to be 14 storeys tall at its highest point.










https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/peel-and-glenbrook-reveal-cornbrook-hotel-and-resi-plans/


----------



## VDB

^^ Vile



*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Axis rising alongside the Owen St towers. Photo by PotreroHill


----------



## VDB

*Exchange Court* | Greengate
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 3 Greengate, Greengate, Manchester, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 130m


Number of apartments: 350


Developer: Renaker

Today's Exchange Court update taken today by OpenlyJane


----------



## mileymc1

Exchange Court looking very classy. Has turned out well!

So am I correct saying it's the tallest building in Salford? 4th tallest building outside London? Tallest building in the U.K outside London City, Manchester City & the Liverpool area. Second (currently complete height) within the Greater Manchester province? Changing the list as follows for tallest buildings in the U.K as:

1) London
2) Manchester
3) L'pool
4) Salford
5) B'ham
6) Leeds


----------



## AbidM

mileymc1 said:


> Exchange Court looking very classy. Has turned out well!
> 
> So am I correct saying it's the tallest building in Salford? 4th tallest building outside London? Tallest building in the U.K outside London City, Manchester City & the Liverpool area. Second (currently complete height) within the Greater Manchester province? Changing the list as follows for tallest buildings in the U.K as:
> 
> 1) London
> 2) Manchester
> 3) L'pool
> 4) Salford
> 5) B'ham
> 6) Leeds


I don't think you can consider adding Salford as a separate entity if you don't consider adding Croydon/Canary Wharf/ or the City, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## VDB

*Spotlight on Manchester*
Savills UK

Link to report (0.5mb)

News

- *Place North West:* Affordability battle putting councils under ‘tremendous pressure’

- *BusinessDesk North West:* Manchester is booming ‘but needs more property development’

- *Savills UK:* Manchester is booming, but needs more property development across all sectors to meet demand, says Savills


Property agent Savills UK have launched a report on Manchester's property market, identifying several key issues:


 Despite many thousands of residential apartments currently being delivered, the city is still falling short of its housing needs by several thousand apartments each year.


 Savills state that older generations in Manchester are now looking to move into the city centre to be nearer to amenities, and so the next ten years will see demand for housing stock more suited to them. This will free up homes for families in the suburbs.


 As the city centre residential market overheats, suburban areas near transport nodes will start to see more high density residential development.


 James Evans, head of Savills Manchester, said: “Demand for grade A office stock is so high that it’s spilling into secondary stock and pushing up rents there."


 Longer term, Savills expect to see the core office market expand into areas previously seen as fringe such as Oxford Road, Irwell Corridor and the Ancoats area.


 The hotel development pipeline in Manchester and Salford is
expected to remain fairly well supplied, with 2,713 beds due for
delivery in 2018-2020. If all these beds are delivered over that period
then this will equate to a 20% increase in supply. 


 The City Council have traditionally had a restrictive view on student accommodation but it is now clear there is much pent-up demand. A revised planning policy for purpose-built student acommodation (PBSA) will be launched in early 2018, which will allow PBSA developments within well-planned areas of the inner city.


----------



## ILTarantino

What's the difference between Salford and Manchester?


----------



## VDB

ILTarantino said:


> What's the difference between Salford and Manchester?


Salford is one of the ten boroughs which makes up Greater Manchester:










"The City of Manchester" and "The City of Salford" are _technically_ separate cities, but really Salford - and the other ten boroughs - are in Manchester's metropolitan area.

It's like the City of London and Westminster, or Buda and Pest.


----------



## VDB

*Windmill Green* | Peter's Fields
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: 24 Mount Street, Peter's Fields, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Agents: TP Bennett


Floors: 7


Office Space: 80,000 


Completion: 2019


Developer: Fore Partnership





























Steelwork is now going up at Windmill Green. Photo by Keith Andrew


----------



## Mr.D00p

Real shame that Exchange court couldn't have broken the 150m mark.

I really do think that's the minimum height for a tower to have real presence on a skyline.


----------



## mileymc1

AbidM said:


> I don't think you can consider adding Salford as a separate entity if you don't consider adding Croydon/Canary Wharf/ or the City, it just doesn't make sense.




Yes, understand. I guess we can say it's the second tallest in Manchester (for now!).


----------



## jrb

1 year on.

Renaker (construction) don't mess about.

OMI, Twitter. https://mobile.twitter.com/OMIArchitects








]

Note the 2 Owen Street towers under construction in the distance. Eventually there will be 4 towers. Also, the Residence tower next to Exchange Court is now onsite.


----------



## jrb

Owen Street.

Think it was from Twitter? Can't remember now.


----------



## WingTips

I really like the look of this development. ..^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jrb

Picture by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> Braved the crowds and markets today then decided to brave the middle of Deansgate


----------



## jdh919

YouTube - Network Rail


----------



## WingTips

Great to see more History being made in Manchester.


----------



## VDB

*13 Blossom St* | Ancoats
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 13 Blossom St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 2x8


Number of apartments: 145


Advisor: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City











This morning at Blossom St


----------



## VDB

"Hatch" - Manchester's knock-off version of London's Boxpark - is now nearing completion. It will feature small, independent retailers, street food outlets and everything else you could possibly wish for to hipsterise your Instagram account

It's also underneath a motorway, which just ramps up the edgy/cool factor

https://bruntwood.co.uk/our-locations/retail/hatch/


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: various, 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 1.2 million sqft


Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group






































Circle Square site is now awash with activity


----------



## GB1

How many buildings are there going to be above 100m in Manchester city centre ie complete, approved and under construction ?


----------



## VDB

GB1 said:


> How many buildings are there going to be above 100m in Manchester city centre ie complete, approved and under construction ?


Complete - currently 4
Under construction - currently 7 (two of which have already breached the 100m barrier)
Approved - currently 11

So_ if_ (big if) all buildings currently approved for Manchester are delivered, Manchester will have 23 buildings over 100m

Not that impressive on a global scale, but when you consider the UK has traditionally been very conservative over tall buildings (village green preservation society and all that) it's quite a feat, and plenty more to come hopefully. We're a tiny country, there's only so much our cities can expand outwards before we have to start going upwards.


----------



## VDB

*Carpino Place* | Salford Crescent
Townhouses | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: Carpino Place, Oldfield Road, Central Salford, M15

Detailed information

Architect: Buttress


Number of homes: 22


Developer: English Cities Fund

Carpino Place is now nearing completion, delivering 22 new townhouses to the Salford inner city. Photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## VDB

*Roof Gardens* | Castlefield
Townhouses | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 1 Ellesmere Street, Castlefield, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Number of homes: 73


Developer: DeTrafford

Sticking with townhouses, in Castlefield, The Roof Gardens scheme is set to deliver 73 new homes to the inner city soon. Photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks* | Middlewood
Mixed use masterplan | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent

















Address: All plots, Middlewood Locks, Salford, Manchester M5

Detailed information

Architect: WCEC


Floors: 6-9


Number of homes: 2,215


Office space: 750,000sqft


Cost: £700m


Developer: Scarborough Group

Phase 1 of Middlewood Locks is now nearing completion, photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

The Ordsall Chord is now open, linking Manchester, Liverpool and Leeds straight through.

The 1st 2 picture's are from Place North West.

Click on the link for the article, which includes more picture's.

The 2nd 2 picture's are screen grabs via my iPad from videos on the Ordsall Chord Twitter page. Loads of video's on there.



















https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/gallery-first-trains-cross-ordsall-chord/



















https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/ordsallchord?lang=en


----------



## jrb

Yesterday.


----------



## jrb

Yesterday.


----------



## TamaSuperstar

There's something hilariously and depressingly British about a wonderful piece of engineering like the Ordsall Chord being shown off with a shitty Pacer flying over it


----------



## jrb

Kampus.

Sunday.


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Axis continues to rise. Photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

New Square.

Good to see this progressing well. Will make a huge and positive impact. The original proposal and site has been stalled for years.The final piece of the jigsaw for this area of the city centre.










Sunday.


----------



## VDB

Manchester forecast to be UK’s strongest performing city



> Manchester is forecast to be the UK’s strongest performing city until 2020, with its annual GVA (gross value added) and employment growth both top of the city league tables.
> 
> EY’s annual UK Regional Economic Forecast says that Manchester’s GVA will see a predicted annual increase of 2.4% between 2017 and 2020 – ahead of the capital and neck-and-neck with Reading – whilst employment growth will lead the pack at 1.2% a year, equivalent to almost 15,000 net new jobs.
> 
> The forecast also reflects an overall slowdown in the UK’s economic growth, particularly in the traditionally strong south.
> 
> Liverpool, meanwhile, will see GVA hold steady at 1.4% to 2020, although employment growth is expected to follow the general trend with a reduction in growth from 1% (2014 to 2017) to 0.1% (2017 to 2020).
> 
> Liverpool’s performance is much more closely aligned to the wider North West, which is predicted to have an annual GVA growth rate of 1.5% to 2020, with growth expected across all sectors except public administration.


----------



## jrb

Titled 'Deansgate Square'.

Time-lapse video.

Screen grab from the video.

Video under screen grab.

As per 1080p, full screen, settings bottom right corner.










246430447


----------



## VDB

*Outwood Wharf* | Crescent
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: Outwood Wharf, off Oldifled Road, Crescent, Salford M5


Detailed information

Architect: IBI Group


Floors: 5 | 16 | 21


Number of apartments: 263


Developer: Peterloo Estates

Outwood Wharf has now started construction, with a crane due on site today


----------



## VDB

Merry Christmas from Manchester to everyone. It's been a crazy year for a variety of reasons in Manchester, onwards to more crazy but positive things in 2018!


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

Christmas Day.

No1 and No2 Circle Square. Piling rig and construction equipment just in shot. Oxford Road.










Chester Road, leading into and out of the city centre.

A host of De Trafford Apartment blocks will line this route.

Ellesmere Street, City Gardens, Sky Gardens.


----------



## VDB

*Owen St* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

UrbInfo page: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Awesome long-distance shot of the Owen St towers from JabezLad today


----------



## VDB

Feast your eyes upon the cuboidarium that is Manchester's tall buildings, present and future.

Author: Master_Builder

(You might need your glasses)


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Axis update by Saleith


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by......



Master_Builder said:


> From the doorstep of St Georges Gardens. What a view that will be in a few years.
> 
> Photo courtesy of Jason Hindle Flickr.


----------



## jrb

https://www.warpandweftnq.co.uk

https://mobile.twitter.com/WarpandWeftNQ


----------



## jrb

Some new CGI's.
Click in the links for the brochure and website.





































https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...d8a4bec098/1496425813168/No1+Old+Trafford.pdf

https://www.no1oldtrafford.co.uk/welcome


----------



## jrb

Another one from Jason Hindle.


----------



## jrb

21st of December.picture update.

125 Deansgate. :drool:


----------



## JamieUK

Fire at Manchester. I believe this building
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4829582,-2.2369975,3a,75y,251.85h,102.21t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sNPJp-EYnXQHQIci_rRvH_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/898239/fire-Manchester-block-of-flats-city-centre-apartments


----------



## WingTips

A very Happy New Year to all on SSC, from all of us on the Manchester Forums.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the back of Middlewood Locks. Owen Street towers in the distance.

Took the last picture standing on the railway bridge wall, with a 30 foot drop on the other side. :lol:


----------



## jrb

Even though Owen Street will be taller, Beetham looks bigger and still dominates the Manchester skyline. 

Taken from the back of Middlewood Locks.


----------



## jrb

Edited.


----------



## jrb

Light Box, Salford Quays.


----------



## jrb

Edited the previous 4 Owen Street picture's as I resized then incorrectly and it made the towers looks taller and slimmer.(squashed)

2 more picture's.


----------



## jrb

BUPA's new Office, Salford Quays. And the 1st of 4 disappointing X1 Mediacity towers.


----------



## VDB

Thanks jrb. Public realm in front of BUPA HQ looks decent


----------



## jrb

Salford.


----------



## VDB

*Hampton by Hilton* | Angel Meadow
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Dyche St, Angel Meadow, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 221


Developer: Hilton Hotels Group

Groundworks have now started at the new Hampton by Hilton hotel in Angel Meadow


----------



## LtBk

Is there a lot of midrise apartments/flats being built in Manchester?


----------



## VDB

LtBk said:


> Is there a lot of midrise apartments/flats being built in Manchester?


Yes, there are more midrise (5-10 storeys) developments than there are highrise. I'll probably do a compilation at some point


----------



## WingTips

How many Hampton by Hilton will there be in the city on completion of the above ?


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> How many Hampton by Hilton will there be in the city on completion of the above ?


Four Hiltons - Deansgate, Old Trafford (Garden Inn), Airport, and this.

There are also two Hilton Garden Inns proposed for the Airport, so there will be six Hiltons in Manchester in a few years' time.

Does anyone know if there are any in any of the outer boroughs?


----------



## Bligh

Excellent updates MCR guys. It's always a pleasure looking through this page. Can't wait to see what 2018 brings to this City!

I may be biased but it seems that even the most small developments like the above Hilton Hotel scream 'Manchester' and quality.


----------



## VDB

A planning application has been submitted for a new 60,000sqft, 6-storey office block in Stockport, south Manchester.

Subject to planning approval, Muse hope to begin construction in the summer. This is the second phase of the Stockport Exchange development. The first phase of office space filled up within three months of completion



> Proposals revealed for 2 Stockport Exchange


----------



## Justme

Don't laugh, but I quite like Stockport. I think it has huge potential. 

I was looking through a document that showed the plans for the main street going through town and how they want to downgrade it from the current busy road to a narrower street. If this goes ahead it would make it so much more pleasant. Does anyone know if it is real plans or just "talk"?

I couldn't find the pdf masterplan, but this article refers to it: https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/wellington-road-revamp-proposed-for-stockport/


----------



## jrb

I love browsing Twitter trying to find new Manchester skyline picture's.

Oh my word!




























https://mobile.twitter.com/mrvikas


----------



## jrb

https://mobile.twitter.com/shalej


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

St Peter's feels like such a cauldron at times. So many talls looming over it.


----------



## AbidM

Looks like a painting, almost.


----------



## VDB

*Great Northern redevelopment* | Deansgate
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: All plots, Great Northern redevelopment, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh | Planit-IE | Will Alsop


Total public space: 80,000sqft


Number of apartments: 142


Retail & commercial space: 55,000sqft


Developer: Trilogy Real Estate | Peterson Group

Plans for the redevelopment of Great Northern Square and conversion of adjacent warehouse into apartments have been submitted for approval. They can be viewed here.

There will also be a new shopping and leisure street created, running parallel to Deansgate.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/shalej



Absolutely stunning pictures from jrb.....thanks for posting them.


----------



## VDB

*Bridgewater Wharf* | Ordsall
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: 257 Ordsall Lane, Ordsall, Salford, Manchester M5

Detailed information

Architect: Purcell


Ground floor commercial space: 13,904sqft


Floors: 7-10


No. of apartments: 924


Developer/s: Beaumont Morgan/NW Build Ltd

Bridgewater Wharf will start construction in the next few months, with completion expected in 2020.

- *Place North West: *Fortis targets 2020 completion at £67m Bridgewater Wharf


----------



## jrb

Ant on Twitter.


----------



## jrb

WingTips said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures from jrb.....thanks for posting them.


Apologies to everyone.

They aren't my picture's.

I don't take credit for another person's picture's.

I forgot to add 'picture's from Twitter'.

Apologies to the picture taker on Twitter. Wish I could remember who it was, but I trawl that many Manchester related Twitter pages, I would struggle to find it again.


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> Four Hiltons - Deansgate, Old Trafford (Garden Inn), Airport, and this.
> 
> There are also two Hilton Garden Inns proposed for the Airport, so there will be six Hiltons in Manchester in a few years' time.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any in any of the outer boroughs?[/QUOT
> 
> That gives Manchester a good coverage of Hilton's.


----------



## jrb

Credit to, and originally posted by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> I’ll post it here as it’s not confirmed. Hope this isn’t a competition entry because this is bloody gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.sixtwoarchitects.com/work/47
> 
> Hotspur Press site. MB and a couple of others mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it’s not where the tower is shown in the image below. That is on the empty plot next to this, so we could be in for another tower on that plot making a small cluster of 4 towers.


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> Feast your eyes upon the cuboidarium that is Manchester's tall buildings, present and future.
> 
> Author: Master_Builder
> 
> (You might need your glasses)


Wow that's a very impressive line up... Manchester and London certainly moving at pace with investment and development.


----------



## WingTips

Thank you for a such a Professional round up VDB ..amazing !


----------



## jrb

Please let it happen.

But, when an Architect includes it on their website, and the proposal is still under development and being kept secret, it normally means it isn't the winning submission. 

Where Penoy & Reprasad on the Urban & Civic shortlist?



> *Deansgate *
> 
> 
> Client
> 
> Manchester City Council
> Urban & Civic
> Completed
> 2017
> 
> 
> The Renaissance Hotel is situated on a three quarters of a hectare site – a spatially prominent and historically significant position at the eastern end of Deansgate. Facing the Cathedral and historical Medieval Quarter and along the edge of the retail district, the site is bounded by the river Irwell, which is a full two storeys below street level.
> 
> Our scheme aims to bring out what is most attractive and compelling about the site while fulfilling the client’s ambitious brief: 800 apartments, a hotel, retail and a new public space. It makes manifest the potential beauty of the river edge that has been long hidden, and connects places previously separate. A colonnade runs at ground and first floor levels along Deansgate, connecting Blackfriars and Victoria bridges, and through this colonnade will be glimpsed the river and the public terraces leading down to it. Two towers mark the two bridges and other apartments and the hotel above the colonnade play off the cornice line of Deansgate. The elevations are a composition in high performance glazing and terracotta with fins in an arrangement reminiscent of warp and weft on looms.
> 
> We have approached the making of what must become a distinguished, attractive building and place in the city by thinking about how they will be experienced from within as environment, from nearby as tactile encounter, from middle distances as part of an urban composition and from afar as part of the skyline – large scale modern buildings that people will love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.penoyreprasad.com/projects/deansgate/


----------



## WingTips

I concur...this would be stunning.


----------



## Bligh

My genuine reaction to the last picture was simply 'wow'. I love it


----------



## geoking66

Manchester is going gangbusters and I am _loving_ it.


----------



## steppenwolf

Looks great in this render, but in reality it would probably better if it stepped down towards the Cathedral and medieval quarter and then got taller towards Deansgate. The developers are trying to profit from the proximity to the most beautiful and historic views, but it will undermine the area for everyone else.


----------



## VDB

Agreed, not sold on these photos whatsoever. Just two great big hunking blocks plonked in an incredibly sensitive area. We need something a lot more thoughtful and incremental here, not just a hulking mass of skyscraper


----------



## jrb

Another new cracking tower proposal for Manchester.

Unlike the other one, which sadly won't be built, this is definitely a possibility.



AJD1984 said:


> Posted it on the Manchester Gossip page too but I think the location of it is here.
> 
> Ok so Tim Groom has just post this on twitter. He's being very mysterious but I think it may please some people. The design is very similar to one which has been proposed in New York recently.
> 
> I think its part of the Great Jackson Street framework (F3 foreground and G1 & G2 in background) 42 storeyish at it's tallest. The low rise on the left looks like City South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TimGroomArc


----------



## jrb

Quick update. Same CGI, but you'll like this. It's snowing.

It's snowing.

http://darcstudio.co.uk

MANCUNIAN TOWER
TIM GROOM ARCHITECTS


----------



## jrb

Another CGI found by.....



thewheel said:


> https://twitter.com/TimGroomArc/status/954420802354581504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't get too excited though, sounds like a concept.


But he does state......




> Tim Groom
> @TimGroomArc
> ·
> 4h
> Our take on a Mancunian Tower. More details coming soon. @Troyhodgson @TimGroomArc


So it's either this, or at least something possibly similar? Either way, with Tim Groom we will get something very good.


----------



## thewheel

steppenwolf said:


> Looks great in this render, but in reality it would probably better if it stepped down towards the Cathedral and medieval quarter and then got taller towards Deansgate. The developers are trying to profit from the proximity to the most beautiful and historic views, but it will undermine the area for everyone else.


I was surprised by this also, especially as (very) old proposals for this site did precisely that;

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101015374&postcount=414


----------



## WingTips

Very interesting concept....


----------



## WingTips

*A Quick Update on the Lightbox MediaCityUK.*..



Master_Builder said:


> What are the plans for this space further up from Lightbox? Diggers are busy at work.
> 
> I know there is a second Lighbox to go up, and I think a large car park but this is further up from those I think.





Keith_Andrew said:


>


----------



## VDB

*Erie Basin* | Harbour City
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Harbour City










Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 15


Height: 60m


Number of apartments: 270


Developer: Glenbrook




















Update at Erie Basin by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## VDB

Potentially another tower being proposed for the Great Jackson district. Tim Groom architects have tantalisingly shared this image


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> Potentially another tower being proposed for the Great Jackson district. Tim Groom architects have tantalisingly shared this image


I cant help feeling, that this building has a certain "New York" style and feel about it.


----------



## joeyoe121

Indeed, it has a similar vibe to David Adjaye's Lower Manhattan skyscraper proposal


----------



## Justme

That building really looks interesting!


----------



## WingTips

Another New Development On The Horizon...



Master_Builder said:


> *Cornbrook Hub Manchester Waters* | Castlefield
> Apartments/Hotel/Aparthotel | Manchester
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055992
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Cornbrook Hub, Castlefield, Manchester
> 
> 
> Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Hotel/Aparthotel; Sheppard Robson Residential
> 
> 
> Ground floor commercial space: 373sqm
> 
> 
> Floors: 11-15
> 
> 
> No. of apartments: 280 / No.of Hotel rooms: 242
> 
> 
> Developer/s: Glenbrook CB Limited and Peel Land (Intermediate) Limited
> 
> *Current status*
> 
> Planning application submitted
> 
> *Nearest transport*


----------



## jrb

A little gem on the corner of St Peter's Square is (finally) going to be refurbished.(No2 St Peter's Square next to it)

How it's going to look after the refurbishment.


> Boultbee Brooks Real Estate has submitted a planning application for 79 Mosley Street, the corner block between Manchester Art Gallery and 2 St Peter’s Square.
> 
> The developer intends to add a mansard single-storey extension to the grade two-listed building, which would give it four full floors of office accommodation totalling 19,021 sq ft, along with 5,049 sq ft of retail and leisure space at ground floor and basement level and flexible office-leisure space at ground floor of 2,820 sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/plans-in-as-bbre-seeks-sme-success-on-mosley-street/


----------



## jrb

MECD.

Hive of activity. 

Core is rising.

You can now make out one Owen Street tower directly behind the left crane.

Click on the link and enlarge to full PC screen. Does not working on mobile devices.










http://www.mecd.manchester.ac.uk/mecd-project/mecd-site-webcam/


----------



## WingTips

Typo


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> A little gem on the corner of St Peter's Square is (finally) going to be refurbished.(No2 St Peter's Square next to it)
> 
> How it's going to look after the refurbishment.


Great that this lovely old building is being given a new lease of life.


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Update by Develo


----------



## WingTips

Does anyone have a floor plan of these Apartments ? ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Master_Builder

WingTips said:


> Does anyone have a floor plan of these Apartments ? ^^^^^^^^^


http://axistower.com/plans/


----------



## VDB

*Warp & Weft* | Northern Quarter
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: 42-50 Thomas St, 7 Kelvin St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 5


Number of apartments: 20


Developer: Real Estate Group




















Thanks to Master_Builder for finding this. Looks like demolition has recommenced on site to build Warp & Weft


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *Warp & Weft* | Northern Quarter
> Residential | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Shudehill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 42-50 Thomas St, 7 Kelvin St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: 5Plus
> 
> 
> Floors: 5
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 20
> 
> 
> Developer: Real Estate Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Master_Builder for finding this. Looks like demolition has recommenced on site to build Warp & Weft


Wow...didn't realise this was happening in the NQ...nice addition I think.


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Airport expansion* | Manchester Airport
Airport | South Manchester

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Manchester Airport

















Address: Manchester Airport, World Way, Wythenshawe South Manchester M90

Detailed information

Contractor: Lang O' Rourke


Passenger capacity: 25 million extra passengers annually


Cost: £1bn


Completion: 2024


Developer: Manchester Airports Group






































MAG has shared more images showing progress at the expansion of Terminal 2


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: 14/16/15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited





























The first newbuild core at Kampus is now reaching full height. Update by alr1970


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *Manchester Airport expansion* | Manchester Airport
> Airport | South Manchester
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Manchester Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Manchester Airport, World Way, Wythenshawe South Manchester M90
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Contractor: Lang O' Rourke
> 
> 
> Passenger capacity: 25 million extra passengers annually
> 
> 
> Cost: £1bn
> 
> 
> Completion: 2024
> 
> 
> Developer: Manchester Airports Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAG has shared more images showing progress at the expansion of Terminal 2


I cannot believe how the quickly the Airport transformation programme is proceeding...excellent !


----------



## jrb

Picture by.......




SkyCam Media UK said:


> Todays View of Axis


----------



## jrb

New Tweet from Tim Groom Architects.

Originally posted by.....



AJD1984 said:


> Tim Groom twitter. Mancunian Tower concepts models.


----------



## jrb

Video originally posted but Battonfobs.

Picture screen grabbed from the video.

Owen Street drone video update. 25/1/2018.


----------



## jrb

The 2 Owen Street towers and the Axis tower.

Picture taken from close to St Peter's Square.

Flickr.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> The 2 Owen Street towers and the Axis towers.
> 
> Picture taken from close to St Peter's Square.
> 
> Flickr.


These now change the skyline of this part of the City completely, amazing.


----------



## jrb

WingTips said:


> These now change the skyline of this part of the City completely, amazing.


And now from Castlefield.

Owen Street is a game changer in every sense for Manchester City centre.


Taken from Castlefield by.......



yesevil said:


> Quick phone snap on Fri


----------



## WingTips

A really great residential development looking good...

QUOTE=MatthewDalrymple;144717225]Today.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/[/QUOTE]



AJD1984 said:


> ^^


Main thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468484&page=19


----------



## WingTips

Clippers Quay Salford Quays a large Development really coming on well...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Friday.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


Main thread ...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500&page=15


----------



## jrb

2 more cladding picture's, and the how they compare to the CGI's.

These are the best CGI's I could find showing the cladding and tower. 1

1 already posted by Ed, above.



Master_Builder said:


> 5plus Twitter. Fair to say, it has not disappointed.


----------



## jrb

OMI Architects, Twitter.



> OMI Architects‏ @OMIArchitects · Jan 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our scheme for Birtenshaw School, Bolton has been submitted for planning. Such a fantastic project to be involved with. Read more on the news section of http://www.omiarchitects.com
> @Birtenshaw @ArupGroup @ArupUKMEA @deplandscape
> 
> 26.01.18
> 
> BIRTENSHAW SCHOOL SUBMITTED FOR PLANNING
> 
> The application has been made on behalf of Birtenshaw, a charity that provides a unique range of services for children and young adults with special educational needs and disability across the North West.
> 
> The proposal will provide additional facilities for Birtenshaw School to educate children with severe learning disability, Autistic Spectrum Conditions, significant physical impairment and/or complex health needs and an early years service.
> 
> The scheme is comprised of 10 classroom suites, therapy accommodation, staff facilities, a hydrotherapy pool (including changing facilities) and a dining/sports hall, all arranged around a central landscaped sensory courtyard.
> 
> The new building is designed as a safe, secure, welcoming and supportive environment and will have a secluded and attractive layout with a positive focus on pupils within their teaching and therapy/play environments. The architectural design will also provide a therapeutic benefit: natural light, ventilation, space and outdoor amenity will be carefully controlled to produce a setting where pupils, carers and teachers feel valued.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> 2 more cladding picture's, and the how they compare to the CGI's.
> 
> These are the best CGI's I could find showing the cladding and tower. 1
> 
> 1 already posted by Ed, above.



This must be a very unique build.


----------



## VDB

Inner city infill in Castlefield. Photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## VDB

*Erie Basin* | Harbour City
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Harbour City










Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 15


Height: 60m


Number of apartments: 270


Developer: Glenbrook




















Update at Erie Basin by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## apologiesforthedelay

WingTips said:


> This must be a very unique build.


I'd be interested to know what Anti-Vibration systems they are using in this building given it's distance from the Tram Line.


----------



## jrb

Before and now.

Don't forget, there's another 2 Owen Street towers to come.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

Is the SSC site now up and running properly?


----------



## VDB

*SYNQ* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens










Address: 51 Church Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: IDP Group


Floors: 9


Number of apartments: 183


Start date: Summer 2017


Developer: Factory Estates, Salboy




















Today's update by paul62


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *SYNQ* | Northern Quarter
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 51 Church Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: IDP Group
> 
> 
> Floors: 9
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 183
> 
> 
> Start date: Summer 2017
> 
> 
> Developer: Factory Estates, Salboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's update by paul62


Where did this come from...WOW...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jrb

Cable Street, New Cross.


----------



## WingTips

The brick work looks good...^^^^^^


----------



## VDB

*13 Blossom St* | Ancoats
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 13 Blossom St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 2x8


Number of apartments: 145


Advisor: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City











Cores now rising at 13 Blossom St


----------



## WingTips

The second core of X1 MCUK rises rapidly....




MatthewDalrymple said:


> Friday 26th.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

> *Manchester's population is rapidly re-urbanising, UrbInfo study finds *
> 
> The population of Greater Manchester has grown by nearly 300,000 people since the year 2002, but that growth hasn't been evenly distributed across the region - with more central areas witnessing a population explosion while areas further out stagnate and decline.
> 
> Read more...


A gif produced demonstrating the difference in Greater Manchester's population distribution in 2002 compared with 2016. Notice how central areas have dramatically repopulated over the last decade and a half


----------



## jrb

Springfield Lane.


----------



## JamieUK

That first X1 looks good.... From a distance.


----------



## VDB

*Great Jackson Plot E* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plot E Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 32, 28, 16


Height: 96m, 78m, 54m


Number of apartments: 399


Number of retirement apartments: 50


Completion: 2020


Developer: DeTrafford

Plot E at Great Jackson St has been recommended for approval at next week's Manchester City Council planning meeting


----------



## jrb

Thankfully the pub has been saved and is being refurbished.

Black Friars.

Salboy, Twitter.




























https://s17.postimg.org/jvw2rve8v/IMG_1898.png

[img]https://s17.postimg.org/jvw2rve8v/IMG_1898.png

https://localblackfriars.uk/developers/


----------



## jrb

Picture by Ribbit.


----------



## jrb

Pavillion and Fields, Spinningfields.

Proposed for Bars and Restaurant. The Ivy, etc.

Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Interview with Ian Simpson is his apartment at the top of Bedtham Tower. Some city centre skyline shots.

Click on the link for the video.











https://mobile.twitter.com/SimpsonHaugh?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## TamaSuperstar

"Celebrity architect"


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Contractor chosen for £80m Rochdale Riverside
> 
> 1 Feb 2018, 11:15
> 
> Jessica Middleton-Pugh and Charlie Schouten
> 
> Willmott Dixon will start on Rochdale’s long-awaited £80m Riverside retail and leisure development next month after being appointed as main contractor by developer Genr8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on the project, which will add around 200,000 sq ft of restaurant, cafe, leisure, and retail space to Rochdale’s town centre, is now due to get under way on 26 February.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/contractor-chosen-for-80m-rochdale-riverside/


----------



## jrb

Business Daily North West.



> Greenlight for electrical manufacturer Selectric’s Salford residential scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical manufacturer Selectric is delivering 196 new homes in Salford.
> The company has secured the greenlight to develop a two-building residential complex at the junction of Ordsall Lane, Worrall Street and Oldfield Road.
> 
> The taller of the two blocks will reach nine storeys and sit roadside. The lower will be set back, at seven storeys, and wrap around a ground-floor courtyard with recreation space.
> 
> https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/...cturer-selectric-s-salford-residential-scheme


----------



## jrb

The view from inside my car yesterday heading towards the Etihad.

Shame anout the traffic in the way.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Manchester building boom hits new heights*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/01/30/manchester-building-boom-hits-new-heights/



> *Manchester is leading a regional city building boom driven by ambitious residential and commercial projects.*
> 
> *The latest Deloitte Crane Survey shows bumper growth for a second year in Manchester with 20 major residential projects and six major office schemes starting in 2017.*
> 
> Sustained strong growth means Manchester is enjoying a 60% jump in residential and 75% hike in office projects now under construction with most major high rise schemes.
> 
> The 11,135 residential units currently being developed represents the third year of sustained growth in the city despite rising construction costs and uncertainty in the market as a result of Brexit negotiations.
> 
> *Simon Bedford, partner at Deloitte Real Estate, said: “Manchester has firmly established itself as one of Europe’s fastest growing cities.*
> 
> “Backed by significant investor confidence, a strong business community, and an influx of new talent, the demand for property, particularly in the residential market, has never been more evident.”


----------



## VDB

*Trafford Park line*

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford


Contractor: MPact-Thales


New stations: 6


Distance of new track: 5.5km


National Rail interchanges: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield


Existing network interchanges: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Route map*











The first section of track has been laid on the Trafford Park line


----------



## VDB

*Vista* | Exchange Quay
Residential | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Pre-planning


Nearest transport: Exchange Quay










Address: Clipper's Quay, Salford Quays, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 34


Number of apartments: 216


Cost: £40m


Developer: Forshaw Land & Property

Proposals have been launched for a 34-storey residential tower at Salford Quays


----------



## WingTips

WOW ^^^^^^^^


----------



## geoking66

Canary Wharf-on-Irwell and I love it!


----------



## VDB

*Axis Tower* | Deansgate
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 19 Albion Street, Deansgate Locks, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 28


Height: 93m


Number of apartments: 173


Developer: Property Alliance




















Cladding has started to go up on Axis. Photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## VDB

Exchange Court tower has now topped out in Salford, with the whole project nearing completion

Photo by Ribbit


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> Exchange Court tower has now topped out in Salford, with the whole project nearing completion
> 
> Photo by Ribbit



Nice cluster there..


----------



## WingTips

purple_cat said:


> Went out last night a bit too early to get the 'post-supermoon' shot - this is what I got
> 
> IMG_0295 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> These are what I wanted (with some exaggeration on the size of the moon :lol
> 
> IMG_0295a by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> and
> 
> IMG_0295b by Claire Williamson, on Flickr


...


----------



## WingTips

*Fabulous Pictures of the Skyline...*



jrb said:


> A couple of sunset picture's.
> 
> 1st from last year.
> 
> I love Manchester, twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd one is by Nigel taken on the 28th of this Month. Flickr.
> 
> Shame it's not bigger.


----------



## jrb

I hope you don't mind me posting the full post and CGI's?

Why, because it's an absolute stunner. 

A bit of New York comes to Manchester.

Originally posted by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> *Developer:* Prosperity Capital Partners
> 
> *Architect:* Assael
> 
> 
> Bloody gorgeous this. :drool:


----------



## WingTips

Stunning ...^^^^^love the design, the finish ....


----------



## jrb

By GJMarshy.

More sketch-ups by GJM via the link below Post 5843.

The view towards Deansgate Square via Oxford Road.



> Just knocked some new sketch up models up. They’re pretty accurate, I’ve trawled through the plans to get the exact measurements. This should give an idea of how they’ll look complete on the skyline. It makes for some impressive views!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144933283#post144933283


----------



## WingTips

*"Crane survey shows Manchester is one of Europe’s fastest growing cities"*


"Cranes continue to dominate the Manchester skyline as residential development maintains its upward trajectory as one of Europe’s fastest growing cities, exceeding 2007 levels for the second year running.

According to Deloitte Real Estate’s Manchester Crane Survey, 20 new residential schemes started construction on site in 2017, just two less than the record-breaking 22 schemes the previous year.

The annual survey, now in its 17th iteration, reports a 60% increase in residential units under construction from the previous year.

The 11,135 units currently being developed represents the third year of sustained growth for the region despite increasing uncertainty in the market as a result of Brexit negotiations and rising construction costs.

Simon Bedford, partner at Deloitte Real Estate, said: “Manchester has firmly established itself as one of Europe’s fastest growing cities. Backed by significant investor confidence, a strong business community, and an influx of new talent, the demand for property, particularly in the residential market, has never been more evident.”

The report also noted major schemes breaking ground in the office sector. Six new developments brings the total office space currently under construction to over 1.5 million sq ft. This includes Circle Square (526,000 sq ft across two buildings) and Landmark (178,000 sq ft) both having begun construction in 2017.

The 973,780 sq ft of office space delivered in 2017 represents an increase of 75% on 2016 figures. Strong delivery is underpinned by increasing demand for office space, with take up across the city centre at 911,677 sq ft to Q3.

“New office construction is regarded as a key barometer for the economy, the real estate industry, and ultimately, Manchester’s benchmark in its mission to achieve status as a global city,” continued Bedford. “Manchester’s ability to attract commercial investment has not waned and businesses are demonstrating a desire to settle in the city.”

In direct correlation with the amount of office and residential floorspace being delivered and designed, retail and leisure has also seen a significant boost in activity in 2017. To meet demand generated by new residents and employees, 62,557 sq ft of retail and leisure space was delivered in the last 12 months, and the level under construction is double 2016 figures.

The hotel sector demonstrated a return to positive growth in room delivery following a minor slump after a year of peak deliveryin 2015 (638 rooms). Three hotel completions in the city centre include easyHotel’s budget Bradley House(115 rooms), Motel One’s second opening on Cross Street (302 rooms) and StayCity in Gateway House (182 rooms).

One education-related development commenced construction in 2017 – Manchester Engineering Campus Development (MECD). The £287m, 850,000 sq ft structure adjacent to the aquatics centre, will house 6,000 academic students in the engineering departments once it becomes operational in 2020.

Bedford concluded: “The results from this latest crane survey are hugely impressive for Manchester.

“The city has maintained a strong degree of momentum on the results from 2016, and the level of build in the city centre should be seen as a benchmark for cities looking to grow and develop.

“With the additional investment we are seeing from international markets such as South East Asia, Middle East, and the US, Manchester’s real estate market will continue to develop at scale, cementing the city’s position as a global destination for business, leisure, and education.”"

www.thebusinessdesk.com


Originally posted by jrb.


----------



## VDB

*One Thompson Street* | New Cross
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Thompson St, New Cross, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Beech Design & Build


Floors: 9-15


Height: 50m


Number of apartments: 155


Office space: 289m²


Developer: Beech Design & Build

One Thompson Street has been recommended for approval at Manchester City Council's planning meeting on Thursday, 8th Feb


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the full article.

Business Desk North West.



> *Masterplan for £850m Mayfield Park is out for public consultation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long-awaited draft strategic regeneration framework (SFR) for the creation of the £850m Mayfield area of Manchester, where ultimately HS2 will bring visitors to the city from across the globe, is out for public consultation.
> 
> The masterplan for the area near Piccadilly Station has been presented by The Mayfield Partnership – a joint venture between LCR, Manchester City Council, Transport for Greater Manchester and regeneration specialist U+I.
> 
> http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...erplan-850m-mayfield-park-public-consultation


----------



## WingTips

And a nice to know...



VDB said:


> Manchester has been ranked the seventh most exciting city in the world by a TimeOut poll
> 
> 
> 
> The cities:
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. Porto
> 3. New York
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. London
> 6. Madrid
> *7. Manchester*
> 8. Lisbon
> 9. Philadelphia
> 10. Barcelona
> 11. Edinburgh


----------



## PortoNuts

This thread is a treat for the eyes.


----------



## VDB

*Great Jackson Plot E* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plot E Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 32, 28, 16


Height: 96m, 78m, 54m


Number of apartments: 399


Number of retirement apartments: 50


Completion: 2020


Developer: DeTrafford

Plot E at Great Jackson St has been approved at planning committee today


----------



## VDB

This hot mess in the middle of the Northern Quarter was today *refused* at planning committee


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *Great Jackson Plot E* | Great Jackson
> Mixed use | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Approved
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Plot E Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Simpson-Haugh
> 
> 
> Floors: 32, 28, 16
> 
> 
> Height: 96m, 78m, 54m
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 399
> 
> 
> Number of retirement apartments: 50
> 
> 
> Completion: 2020
> 
> 
> Developer: DeTrafford
> 
> Plot E at Great Jackson St has been approved at planning committee today



This will make a great cluster in the CC.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

VDB said:


> Manchester has been ranked the seventh most exciting city in the world by a TimeOut poll
> 
> 
> 
> The cities:
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. Porto
> 3. New York
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. London
> 6. Madrid
> *7. Manchester*
> 8. Lisbon
> 9. Philadelphia
> 10. Barcelona
> 11. Edinburgh


A lot of those cities definitely have the same kind of vibe. Manchester definitely feels like the Chicago of Britain. And I'm glad to see Lisbon on there. Probably one of the best hidden gems of Europe.


----------



## mileymc1

VDB said:


>




The only downside to these is the possible lack of appreciation. They are fantastic but due to being surrounding by giants, They probably won't stand out as much if there where build around Piccadilly, Arncoats, Ordsall or Spinningfields. These are not small buildings by any means either, where talking 100m. Taller than One Spinningfields and Axis.


----------



## WingTips

Exchange Court...



honolulu bob said:


> This gives an idea of the impact EC is having when coming into town from Bury New Road. Even more imposing in real life. I'm liking this building more & more every time I see it.


Full thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895209&page=98


----------



## jrb

Original article and lead posted by AJD earlier Today.

As a City fan I can't wait to see what the plans are for the Etihad Campus surrounding the stadium. It's been a very long wait, with lots of rumours and false dawns, but it looks like we could be nearly there?

A very early massing concept.










The latest rumours revolve around a Manchester University Sports and Science institute for 5000 students, as well as Residential, Retail, Leisure, Hotels, etc.


----------



## jrb

Recap.

Stand corrected. 

Tower 4(right) is now at 40 floors, with another 4 floors to go until it tops out.

Tower 1(left) is at 39 floors, with another 25 floors to go until it tops out. :nuts:

Andy Finch, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

125 Deansgate, office block.

Posted by.....



AJD1984 said:


> Floor 3 just finished. This is going to make a massive impact on the Deansgate streetscape.


----------



## jrb

Love this picture of the Astley(left) and M-One Central(right) on Great Ancoats Street, by OCMCR.

Both cracking buildings, side by side, but such a contrast.


----------



## WingTips

*Barclays Bank is nearing a deal to prelet circa 600,000 sq ft in Manchester city centre in a move to create a North of England mega-campus.*

The bank is in advanced discussions to secure a new office hub at Mayfield, the 30-acre mixed-use regeneration project next to Piccadilly Station, the city’s main train station, which is to become an HS2 terminus in 2032.

CBRE is advising Barclays, which is understood to be planning to consolidate its Northern offices into the new hub. The £900m Mayfield project in Manchester is being delivered by developer U+I in partnership with LCR, Manchester City Council and Transport for Greater Manchester.

Major Barclays offices in the North of England include the 64-acre IT campus at Radbroke Hall in Knutsford, Cheshire, which is owned by the bank and accommodates 3,700 employees. The bank’s city centre offices include 80,000 sq ft at Ares Management’s 4 Piccadilly Place in Manchester; the British Airways Pension Trustees’ 20 Chapel Street in Liverpool, where it occupies around 8,000 sq ft; and 5 St Anns Street in Quayside, Newcastle, where it occupies the entire 35,000 sq ft office.

*Consolidation wave*

The move is part of a wider offices consolidation project by Barclays. In Glasgow, Barclays’ initial ambitions for a new hub have swelled – the bank initially set its sights on an office of 100,000 sq ft but is now looking to occupy more than 300,000 sq ft. It has been considering Drum Property Group’s Buchanan Wharf scheme on the south of the River Clyde whileScottish Enterprise’s long-held site at 220 Broomielaw would also have capacity for the requirement. The bank has also been exploring options for a 180,000 sq ft hub in the North East.

In the North West, Barclays began its search for a new hub last summer, initially exploring out-of-town options such as *Airport City Manchester.*

U+I was selected as development partner for Mayfield in September 2016, following a competitive procurement process.

An updated strategic regeneration framework for the site, reviewed by the city council’s executive on Wednesday, shows capacity to deliver up to 1.7m sq ft of offices, 347,000 sq ft of retail and leisure, 1,500 homes, 650 hotel bedrooms and a 6.5-acre park. In total the project is expected to support 10,000 jobs.

Fairfield and Baring Street

The Fairfield and Baring Street plots, adjacent to the station, have been identified as particularly appropriate for offices, with Baring Street earmarked as a “well-connected location for a commercial campus cluster in a series of flexible buildings”. Studio Egret West is the appointed architect for the project.

*The delivery of Mayfield is expected to be split into five phases, starting in 2019* with the transformation of the Mayfield Depot – an abandoned rail station that was once used as a Royal Mail parcel depot. Offices are proposed for above the depot with arches, with the former ticket hall used for shops, bars and restaurants.

When Mayfield’s regeneration was first envisaged by the city council in 2014, it was proposed as the location of a “civil servant campus of the North”. However, the site lost out on the Government Property Unit’s initial 175,000 sq ft requirement to Muse Developments, Legal & General and the Homes & Communities Agency’s New Bailey. Further government requirements for Manchester of up to 600,000 sq ft are expected to emerge via JLL but have not yet been confirmed.

Barclays and U+I declined to comment.

*Mayfield’s five phases*

*The Mayfield Depot*

An abandoned rail station that was once used as a Royal Mail parcel depot will be preserved. Offices are proposed for above the depot with arches and the former ticket hall used for shops, bars and restaurants. *It is expected to be delivered in 2021.
*
*Mayfield Park and Hoyle Street East*

An arc of tall buildings with a cluster of four residential towers proposed above a podium building. The tallest of the four buildings provides a “bookend” for the park. Delivery is expected in 2022.

*Hoyle Street West *

A family-orientated neighbourhood on the park’s southern edge. It is expected to provide a mix of houses, duplexes and medium-rise apartment buildings, along with community and private amenity space.

*Baring Street Campus*

A commercial campus cluster in a series of flexible buildings. The area is made up of four separate development plots, with two larger commercial buildings; a mixed-use building on Baring Street; and a smaller building on the south side of the River Medlock envisaged.

*Wyre Street *

The area could consolidate the western part of the site by adding new buildings, structures and open space. It is also a key gateway to Mayfield, and could be enhanced with landscaping and a commercial pavilion on the Fairfield Street/London Road junction

Phases outlined below. Source: egi article posted by cwilko.


----------



## WingTips

Cotton Field Wharf moves along...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Some pics of a new front sign from the 9th Feb and the in between areas being worked on from the 2nd Feb and then the whole thing even more close up than last time because that is what the people wanted.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24fgJE8https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24fgQkBhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/G7pF8Ahttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

New update on the St John's proposal.

Late January update from OBI Property. Makes interesting reading. And includes a new small office space cgi.

Posted by Will Lewis

Posted 24 January, 2018 OBI BLOG



> *ENTERPRISE CITY… IT’S TIME THE TALE WERE TOLD*
> 
> In our opinion, what’s going on right now within the St John’s neighbourhood is one of Manchester’s business success stories.
> 
> Enterprise City was officially launched in April 2017, but has already been coming together on the ground for three years – this community isn’t a “visioning” exercise, or some distant concept to be aimed for – it is already a reality, with a strong inventory in place, a vibrant community of makers and thinkers that is growing stronger all the time. St John’s is the district where all this is happening.
> 
> St John’s is a neighbourhood in the truest sense, rooted in Manchester’s heritage of creation and invention. It’s the perfect place for ideas to flourish, a place that’s intrinsically knitted into the fabric of the city, an inspirational innovation district without boundaries. This is an area ripe with history, and is synonymous with an industry and iconography that helped make Manchester famous.
> 
> Some headline facts and figures: St John’s is a new neighbourhood connecting modern industry, modern living and modern socialising. *There will be 2 million sq ft of development across 18 buildings*, with thousands of people living, working and creating in the area.
> 
> *Soho House Group are already signed up for a 210-bed hotel in the refurbished Granada Studios office building*, with a rooftop pool amid the stand-out features – *there’ll also be a ten-storey residential block to join it. A contractor will be appointed by summer*.
> 
> Make no mistake, 2018 is going to be a big year for Enterprise City, *with completion of works at the Bonded Warehouse and the exciting new refurbishment of the ABC building where another 80,000 sq ft of contemporary designed workspace will be delivered before the end of the year*. At each stage of the Spinningfields cycle, Allied London have always been the first to set the trend in workspace design in Manchester, constantly raising the bar for the city – and ABC promises to again provide something fresh, innovative and new!
> 
> *2018 will also see the commencement on-site of two iconic new workspace buildings in the 100,000 sq ft Globe & Simpson HQ and the New York themed Manchester Goods Yard – a flexible 200,000 sq ft building arranged over three main workspace wings, capable of being inter-linked*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is Enterprise City…..? This is a community of creativity, opportunity and innovation. Spinningfields is the corporate backbone of the city and Enterprise City is the backbone of modern industry. This is where industry will be connected and it’s already happening….For a start, the famous TV studios are still a hive of activity – there’s been a bit of Peaky Blinders and Snatch action amid all this. You may have seen that the events programme at OGS has been busy too – intentionally themed around the “Enterprise” sectors – the area is abuzz with ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s something genuinely different emerging here too in the shape of sector-specific co-working spaces, with areas being set aside so that entrepreneurs and thinkers in fashion, media, tech, ‘making’ can flourish. This has been happening now for three years. Enterprise City has started and will only get bigger and more exciting for Manchester. Look out for the rise in Enterprise Works & Social and continued growth of OGS Works & Social.
> 
> This is the setting for the next chapter of the Manchester story to unfold. We’d be happy to tell you more about it, any time.
> 
> https://obiproperty.co.uk/enterprise-city-its-time-the-tale-were-told/


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Completion: 2019


Developer: Marcus Worthington











OneTwoFive's core is now rising. Photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## Kathycarthy

Really looking forward to this build. Glad to see more concidered architecture in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Taken from under Hulme Bridge, which spans the Mancunian Way,

Twitter.


----------



## jrb

It could be a marmite moment when Axis is finished.

Close up of the cladding and window.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Landmark* | Middlewood
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: 4 Liverpool Street, Middlewood, Salford M5

Detailed information

Floors: 5, 10, 14


Number of apartments: 190


Completion: 2018


Architect: DK


Developer: X1




















Core and steelwork continues to rise at X1 The Landmark. Photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## PortoNuts

Always loved these cores standing alone as a reminder of big buildings to come.


----------



## WingTips

Cippers Quay Salford Quays...



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today


This is one very big development...looks good, and certainly an eye catcher.


----------



## jrb

Both worth keeping a eye on the coming Months and Years as the city centre rises.

Cloud 23, Beetham Tower/Hilton Hotel. Staying there in the future. Book a room facing Deansgate Square.



















20 Stories(Spinningfields), Twitter.

St Michael's tower will be visible as it goes up in the future.


----------



## WingTips

A Birds eye view of Middle Locks shows the size and scope of this development.



Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## VDB

*125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Glenn Howells


Floors: 12 


Office Space: 113,500 


Completion: 2019


Developer: Marcus Worthington











Update at OneTwoFiveric4397


----------



## mileymc1

New render for approved upcoming Manchester apartment scheme. 4 blocks *94m/32 floors*, *78m/28 floors and 54m/16 floors.* 
Completion date 20/20, 400 apartments with many targeted and focused towards retirement city living.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the new picture's and video.

Place North West.



> GALLERY I Images released as Axis reaches landmark
> 
> 28 Feb 2018, 15:46
> 
> To mark the first year of work on the project, a video and a series of new images showing construction of the Axis Tower in Manchester have been released by contractor Russells Construction, developer Property Alliance Group and architect 5Plus.
> 
> The timelapse and aerial drone photography show a number of key building elements now in place at the site in Whitworth Street, including some of the main architectural features which will be evident when the 29-storey apartment block is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/gallery-i-images-released-as-axis-reaches-landmark/


----------



## VDB

*Sky Gardens* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: 5 Ellesmere St, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 12


Number of apartments: 178


Developer: DeTrafford




















Update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

New CGI's of the Tower of Light. 

Going to be an interesting Metrolink ride in the future. CGI 4.



Master_Builder said:


> New visuals.


----------



## jrb

Manchester's changing skyline.

Picture's by Tomasz Kozak

More great picture's of Manchester.

Click on the link below.




























http://kozakphoto.com


----------



## m4rcin

^^:drool:


----------



## WingTips

Superb pics above.


----------



## jrb

More cracking Drone picture's from Prof. Vikas Shah MBE and his Cat.





































https://mobile.twitter.com/MrVikas


----------



## WingTips

Thank you for all the amazing Photos, truly an amazing City.


----------



## WingTips

More of Middlewood Locks...Plots F,J,and I...



Master_Builder said:


> Whittam Cox Twitter
> 
> Looks like the tower crane is going up at Landmark so image is prob a couple of weeks old. Still cant be long to go before we see work commence on Phase Two.


----------



## Axelferis

the potential is great .
I think Manchester will pass Birmingham onde day to become the n°2


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## mileymc1

Axelferis said:


> the potential is great .
> I think Manchester will pass Birmingham onde day to become the n°2




Take your mess elsewhere. :baeh3:


----------



## PinnerStar

mileymc1 said:


> Take your mess elsewhere. :baeh3:


He's French he's not to know lol


----------



## WingTips

Clippers Quay Salford Quays...continues t pace...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Sunday 25th Feb.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## InterMancStudent

PinnerStar said:


> He's French he's not to know lol





mileymc1 said:


> Take your mess elsewhere. :baeh3:


No need to patronize the guy, everyone should feel welcome here 

I don't wish to reopen the age-long "second city" debate, so I'll keep it nice and short: Whilst Manchester has overtaken Birmingham in a number of ways (Bigger Airport, higher foreign direct investment, etc...), in the minds of tradionalists, Birmingham is still the second city

I think some (Freindly) competition between the two cities is healthy. I hope, one day, we can have big, powerful cities up and down this country, it can't all be about London!!!


----------



## jrb

InterMancStudent said:


> No need to patronize the guy, everyone should feel welcome here
> 
> I don't wish to reopen the age-long "second city" debate, so I'll keep it nice and short: Whilst Manchester has overtaken Birmingham in a number of ways (Bigger Airport, higher foreign direct investment, etc...), in the minds of tradionalists, Birmingham is still the second city
> 
> I think some (Freindly) competition between the two cities is healthy. I hope, one day, we can have big, powerful cities up and down this country, it can't all be about London!!!


Yes. In public it will always be referred to as the '2nd City'. TV, Press, Social Media, etc. Due to it's population size. But in reality. :wink2:

Moving on.

Mike Ingall, CEO, Allied London, teasing again via Twitter.

Trinity Islands, Enterprise City, 500,000 sq ft Office proposal.




> Really liking this to expand


Other diagrams posted by........




Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## jrb

Twitter.

Axis going up.


----------



## jrb

100 Greengate.

Posted by.......



js1000 said:


> Don't think this has been posted on here


----------



## WingTips

Looking good! ^^^^


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Gateway* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: DK Architects


Floors: 21


Number of apartments: 191


Height: 62m


Developer: X1




















Update by MatthewDalrymple. Frame is still rising and cladding is starting to go on


----------



## VDB

*X1 MediaCityUK* | Harbour City
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Harbour City










Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford, Manchester M50

Detailed information

Architect: AHR


Floors: 4x26


Height: 4x86m


Number of apartments: 1,036


Cost: £200m


Developer: X1











Tower 1 is now complete while Tower 2 still rises. Photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## Axelferis

mileymc1 said:


> Take your mess elsewhere. :baeh3:


???


----------



## VDB

*Erie Basin* | Harbour City
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Harbour City










Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 15


Height: 60m


Number of apartments: 270


Developer: Glenbrook




















Another update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

More picture's via the link.



















https://www.instagram.com/rjmshoots/?hl=en


----------



## WingTips

Still On Salford Quays | MediaCityUK...

The Regent New offices for BUPA



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 25th Feb.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/227KhgJhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/GJSJiJhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24NWkxChttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/227Kh4Ehttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/GJSJbEhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

A Panoramic shot of the Changing City of Manchester...



mirkl said:


> Thought I'd share this drone shot of Deansgate Square, taken from Hulme Park last week


----------



## mileymc1

Axelferis said:


> ???




I'm only having as we like to call it in the U.K some "friendly banter". Joking basically. The second city of England can be a touchy subject with some people, really being fuelled by the media and politics the past decade. Manchester & Birmingham are a lot closer in terms of size, population, economy and rivalry than Frances next big cities Marseille & Lyon. There are pros and cons for both districts when compared against each other. Birmingham historically was always viewed as the "so called" second city of the U.K, however the majority of the country now refer Manchester as being the next main city after London. To make the most of it, there is no official title. Lots of articles online if your interested in googling them. Just don't take any offence to my comment, I wasn't being serious. It's a pretty pathetic conversation that I find really amusing!


https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/more-people-think-manchester-uks-12433529


----------



## PortoNuts

WingTips said:


> Clippers Quay Salford Quays...continues t pace...


What a nice, well balanced development. Great stuff.


----------



## WingTips

PortoNuts said:


> What a nice, well balanced development. Great stuff.


Yes I agree, it sits well amongst the other buildings. The Quays| MediaCityUK 
are growing rapidly, with new Residential buildings being built, new Bars, Restaurants opening constantly, and of course home to the Lowry theatre, named in honour of the world famous Painter, L S Lowry. 

If you want to know more about the area...

http://www.mediacityuk.co.uk/

http://www.visitsalford.info/quays.htm

http://www.thequays.org.uk/


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Deansgate Square Towers (left and centre) and Axis Tower (right) steadily rising. :cheers:

Manchester Rising by Richard Francis, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 8


Number of apartments: 91


Completion: 2019


Floorspace: 90,000sqft


Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group











Update by Slow Burn


----------



## WingTips

Very nice City Centre development... ^^^^6


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: 14/16/15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited





























Progress at Kampus. Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*SYNQ* | Northern Quarter
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens










Address: 51 Church Street, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: IDP Group


Floors: 9


Number of apartments: 183


Start date: Summer 2017


Developer: Factory Estates, Salboy




















Another plot filled! Today's update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Halo* | Angel Meadow











One of the city's smaller construction projects. Update by Slow Burn


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square...*

*And up they go...this is one very very tall build !...One of the tallest under construction in the UK at the moment.*



Master_Builder said:


> ^^^^ From Q-Park First Street Rooftop. Lots of activity on East Tower (Tower 2).
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> At base.
> Deansgate Square....this is one very very tall build, one of the tallest in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Tower (Tower 3).





Slow Burn said:


> From Portland Street. Today.
> 
> DSC00261 by City Guy, on Flickr





SkyscraperSuperman said:


> A high-rise line steadily forming. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Manchester Rising by Richard Francis, on Flickr





MatthewDalrymple said:


> 28th Feb.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/23Rj7aQhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/





Master_Builder said:


> OMI Twitter


Main thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=307


----------



## TSK27M

Who says Britain is just the BLOATED capital, hey? Great stuff!


----------



## TamaSuperstar

Fabulous drone video of Britannia Basin and some skyline:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zGmh-Rpn4I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PinnerStar

Fantastic stuff! What an amazing last 20 years Manchester has had!


----------



## Mr.D00p

Manchester should start pushing hard to host Parliament when it vacates the Palace of Westminster next decade for renovations...as they have just voted to move out whilst its done, which will take years longer than they think and run massively over budget..

..the buggers have got to go somewhere, bound to be an enormous gravy train for the location of their temporary home


----------



## jrb

On the way to the Etihad for tonights CL match.


----------



## mileymc1

Mr.D00p said:


> Manchester should start pushing hard to host Parliament when it vacates the Palace of Westminster next decade for renovations...as they have just voted to move out whilst its done, which will take years longer than they think and run massively over budget..
> 
> ..the buggers have got to go somewhere, bound to be an enormous gravy train for the location of their temporary home




Many people within parliament, politics, public and media think this would be a good idea also. In reality, I personally can't see it happening. If everything was finished in Manchester then possibly but at the rate it's going, the city is only going to be a massive construction site for at least the next 10 years.


The renowned town hall has just closed for a 6 year major and expensive refurbishment. One of Europe's current largest airport expansion won't be finished until around the same time. Dozens of towers, developments, brand new regions, expansions of current areas, extended transport links (metro) etc... Planned over the next 10 years. Not to mention HS2. With the current state of the city and the promises of tomorrow, I don't think it would be ready until close to the 10 year time frame. 


Manchester is already ahead of certain European capitals but at the rate it's going, in 10 years time Manchester will be up there along the elite. 100% worthy and ready to take over as temporary capital.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wouldn't it be a huge blow to Manchester's working class identity? Housing the posh people from the south.


----------



## PinnerStar

Mr Bricks said:


> Wouldn't it be a huge blow to Manchester's working class identity? Housing the posh people from the south.


not really...Our MP's come from all over Britain.


----------



## VDB

*St Michaels* | Peter's Fields
Mised use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Bootle St, Peterloo, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Hodder + Partners


Height: 40 floors | 140m


Number of homes: 189


Hotel beds: 216


Office space: 147,691sqft


Use: apartments, offices, retail, hotel


Developer: St Michael's Partnership

St Michaels has been approved by Manchester City Council today


----------



## VDB

*Great Northern redevelopment* | Deansgate
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: All plots, Great Northern redevelopment, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh | Planit-IE | Will Alsop


Total public space: 80,000sqft


Number of apartments: 142


Retail & commercial space: 55,000sqft


Developer: Trilogy Real Estate | Peterson Group

Plans for the redevelopment of the Great Northern warehouse have been approved by Manchester City Council


----------



## VDB

*Renaissance site* | Deansgate
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Renaissance Ramada Hotel, Deansgate, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Glenn Howells


Hotel bedrooms: 250


Floors: 45 | 22 | 11


Number of apartments: 600


Cost: £200m


Developer: Urban & Civic

Plans have been released for the redevelopment of the Renaissance Hotel site on Deansgate


----------



## VDB

*Piccadilly Gateway* | Piccadilly
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: Piccadilly Station, Piccadilly, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Office space: 2,881,499 sqft


Retail space: 273,134 sqft


Number of apartments: 5,000


Hotel rooms: 250


Developer: Various

Plans have been released for the redevelopment of Piccadilly station and the area surrounding it ahead of HS2 and the arrival of Northern Powerhouse Rail.

The plans include integrating Metrolink and Northern Powerhouse Rail into an underground alignment with provision for eastward expansion of Metrolink, combined with a redeveloped Piccadilly station and millions of square foot of commercial, residential, hotel and retail floorspace in the surrounding area.











The arches underneath the station will be opened up for retail and restaurants











A brand new 'internal street' will link the existing station with the HS2 station, while escalators will link this concourse with Metrolink and NP Rail underground


----------



## geoking66

That HS2/NPR hub and regeneration massing looks gorgeous! Very St Pancras.


----------



## WingTips

Wow wow wow Manchester does it again...!!! Looks amazing !


----------



## mileymc1

These proposals just don't stop coming! Must be madness over at Greater Manchester planning offices. 


Overjoyed at St. Michaels, have a sneaky feeling this will go on to a future symbol and icon of Manchester. The new Piccadilly stations plans looks amazing. It's going to be huge and tastefully done. Only disappointment has to be the Renaissance site, the plot and the city deserves better. Back to the drawing board please. Lacking on quality, design and height.


----------



## WingTips

The new Bupa Offices Salford Quays ...a look inside....



jrb said:


> Nice.


https://youtu.be/9g3ZRVI6HlI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQaa9M4AHqI ( Interactive)


----------



## jrb

Trafford City as it's now known has numerous leisure attractions for all ages. Chill Factore, iFLY, Sea Life, Oxyengen Free Jumping, Lego Land, Delano Falls Adventure Golf, Trafford Golf Centre, Lucozade Power League, Event City, etc. https://traffordcity.co.uk

Now there's a new addition coming.



> Project Canyon Planned for Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An innovative new indoor adventure centre may be coming to Manchester! Plans have been submitted for "Project Canyon" to be created near Manchester's Trafford Centre. Activities would include indoor canoeing, canyoning, caving, deepwater surfing, zip wires, ice and rock climbing.
> 
> Urban Legacies have submitted a full planning application to Trafford Council to convert part of the DW Sports & Fitness Centre building next to the Chill Factore ski slope for this exciting new development.
> 
> An accompanying design and access statement by architect Benoy said: "Project Canyon is designed to become one of the most exciting all-year-round leisure and activity destinations."
> 
> https://publicaccess.trafford.gov.u...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=P08LURQLMNQ00
> 
> The internal CGI's aren't of the proposed Trafford City venue.
> 
> http://www.urbanlegacies.com


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Trafford City as it's now known has numerous leisure attractions for all ages. Chill Factore, iFLY, Sea Life, Oxyengen Free Jumping, Lego Land, Delano Falls Adventure Golf, Trafford Golf Centre, Lucozade Power League, Event City, etc. https://traffordcity.co.uk
> 
> Now there's a new addition coming.


This looks really cool !!


----------



## WingTips

Back to Salford Quays...and Clippers Quay continues at pace..



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today


Main thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500


----------



## jrb

125 Deansgate.

Originally posted by......



Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## jrb

100 Embankment.

Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

Rather her than me !!! ohh that's high.


----------



## VDB

*Trafford Park line*

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford


Contractor: MPact-Thales


New stations: 6


Distance of new track: 5.5km


National Rail interchanges: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield


Existing network interchanges: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Route map*











Update on progress on the Trafford Park line by Freel07











Along the river, the trackbed is being laid on the right while a new riverside walkway is being built on the right











The site of the future Wharfside station











The future site of Imperial War Museum station











The road here has been narrowed to include a segregated tram route











Here the route runs in the middle of the dual carriageway











Rails in place in Trafford Park











And finally a photo of the future terminal at Trafford Centre


----------



## Jonesy55

A couple of pics I took yesterday. Owen St continuing to rise behind Beetham Tower and cladding appearing on Axis.


----------



## tuten

Looking over this thread I'm stunned by the amount of development occurring in Manchester. I think it's the only city outside London I could consider living in. 

While the new towers look great, I think what the city needs (purely in terms of image) in a Shard esque architectural gem that will stand out from the crowd. Hopefully one day she'll get it!


----------



## WingTips

There are many other projects still in the pipeline, have a look on the main construction threads for ideas of things still to come, not forgetting of course the £1bn transformation project taking place right now at the airport.


----------



## PortoNuts

WingTips said:


> There are many other projects still in the pipeline, have a look on the main construction threads for ideas of things still to come, not forgetting of course the £1bn transformation project taking place right now at the airport.


Manchester got it right by not overlooking the expansion of infrastructure while there's a construction boom. That's often neglected because people forget a boom is not just about building towers.


----------



## jrb

Perhaps I'm kidding myself as it want it to look great, but the cladding on Axis does look great. 

Like most I had my doubts about the cladding and colours being used via the CGI's, but they work.

Can't wait for the big screen to be fitted, and for the remote to be used to switch it on. :lol:

Another great Office building/development.

125 Deansgate cladding teaser.

Picture by......



TamaSuperstar said:


> It's more muted IRL - the awful weather and oddly placed fence doesn't help it's look today but it's quite smart.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Mr Bricks said:


> Wouldn't it be a huge blow to Manchester's working class identity? Housing the posh people from the south.


They might gain some perspective on what the rest of the country is like.

There's a future for Britain with a devolved English parliament and that will only ever be hosted in Manchester if it's not an adjunct to the one in London.

Plus, worst case scenario: Boris Johnson works in Manchester on a regular basis which makes it much more convenient for me to spit on his face in the street. It's a real pain to take the train down to London just to spit on Boris Johnson's face. Moving him up north would be a huge time saver.


----------



## jrb

Twitter.



> *From UAE to Salford - Maple help transform hexagon vision to reality*
> 
> A design inspired by an Abu Dhabi skyscraper, and brought to life in the prototype area of Maple’s Stockport factory, will soon be making a big impact on Salford’s skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’re working with Morgan Sindall and architects AHR on a dramatic façade for a new multi-storey car park.
> 
> Made up of individual ‘kite-shaped’ aluminium panels, striking 3D hexagons will cloak the new building, which will be a far cry from the ugly concrete car parks of the past.
> 
> However, with imaginative concepts comes complex manufacture. So, Maple’s technical design team has been working closely with the architects since May 2016 to agree design and colour, and the intricacies of fixing and installation. Samples were created, reviewed and refined in our factory to avoid the costs and delays of making changes on site.
> 
> As with AHR’s original design in United Arab Emirates, the façade will provide solar and glare protection ― from all angles ― but still allow light to enter the building.
> 
> The project is due for completion in December 2018.
> 
> http://www.maplesunscreening.co.uk/news-and-insights/salforda2?hs_amp=true&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Mr Cladding

They have the same thing on a car park in Sheffield don't they?


----------



## jrb

Virtual Planit, Twitter, 8th of March.

May have already been posted?

New CGI?

Virtual Planit. They did the previous proposal CGI's and flythrough video.

Just checked the St Michael's website and it's still has a holding page.










https://mobile.twitter.com/virtual_planit


----------



## jrb

For those of you who are interested, Manchester at MIPIM next Week.

Click on the link for the Manchester Programme. Some very interesting presentations coming up. Hope and think we will get new info on various proposals next Week. http://manchesteratmipim.com/events-diary

One's to watch out for.

Day 1.

13/03/2018 15:45 - 16:00
Airport City Manchester: Embracing a Changing Future

Day 2.

14/03/2018 15:30 - 16:15
Abu Dhabi United Group & Manchester City Council: East Manchester's Next Chapter

Day 3.

15/03/2018 15:45 - 16:00
St. John's & The Factory


----------



## jrb

Sent to me by a friend.

Couldn't do anything about the reflections. Got 2 more picture's. Will post them. Got a video. Will try and post it.


----------



## WingTips

Superb pics...


----------



## WingTips

A few more from Clippers Quay Salford Quays..



Slow Burn said:


> A few pics taken yesterday
> 
> DSC00329 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00330 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00292 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*New Square* | Village
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Village, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 351


Completion: 2020


Developer: Urban & Civic




















First crane has now gone up at New Square


----------



## jrb

Not quite the same perspective from the different drone positions, but you can clearly see how Manchester City centre is growing and becoming more dense.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

For any of you thinking of coming to Manchester this Summer?

Another coloured Bee showcased.

"Most of these symbols are derived from heraldic emblems contained within the city's official heraldic achievement, which was officially adopted when the Borough of Manchester was granted city status in 1842. Notably, the motif of the worker bee has been widely used to represent the city as a symbol of industry.

This summer, in celebration of Manchester’s heritage & diverse cultural offerings, up to 85 super-sized �� sculptures will be displayed across the city for 9 weeks 










https://mobile.twitter.com/beeinthecitymcr


----------



## jrb

Posted by AJD.

New CGI from Mike Ingall, CEO, Allied London

Trinity Island.

Tower 67 stories.

Office Block, 500,000 sq ft.



AJD1984 said:


> Here we are peeps. Elevated gardens. Sure as hell doesn't look like Manchester!!
> 
> The cladding to the towers looks to have improved too.
> 
> Can always rely on Mike to brighten our day by posting a shiny new render pre Mipim presentation. :banana: Stunning!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/michaelingall


----------



## jrb

Close up of a picture of the model via my iPad. And a link to the article below it.

More and bigger picture's of the model posted by AJD and Master Builder, via the SSC link. Includes picture's of the proposed new bridge.

University of Salford Masterplan.










https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/development-sought-for-the-crescent-project

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146325073#post146325073


----------



## jrb

MECD.

This Afternoon.


----------



## jrb

Plenty of activity on site Today.

Sir Henry Royce Institute.


----------



## Jonesy55

jrb said:


> For any of you thinking of coming to Manchester this Summer?
> 
> Another coloured Bee showcased.
> 
> "Most of these symbols are derived from heraldic emblems contained within the city's official heraldic achievement, which was officially adopted when the Borough of Manchester was granted city status in 1842. Notably, the motif of the worker bee has been widely used to represent the city as a symbol of industry.
> 
> This summer, in celebration of Manchester’s heritage & diverse cultural offerings, up to 85 super-sized �� sculptures will be displayed across the city for 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/beeinthecitymcr


Saw a golden insect being wheeled around by Harvey Nicks last week, I wondered what it was!


----------



## WingTips

Lightbox MediaCityUK now taking shape nicely....



Slow Burn said:


> Few more from yesterday
> 
> DSC00322 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00321 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00316 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00315 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00313 by Slow Burn, on Flickr





Slow Burn said:


> Today
> 
> DSC00324 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Astley and Byrome House refurb.

Purchased by Allied London.

Due to Allied London concentrating in St John's, Trinity Island and London Road Fire Station, as well as recently compleating No1 Spinningfields, Allied London decided not to demolish the building and to build something new, but to refurbish it. The building will be demolished in the future, and will eventually be replaced by a new building.

The building itself is on Quay Street, on the edge of the proposed St John's, and across the road from Spinningfields.

It will be called ABC (across the road-ish from XYZ) and will house a mixture of design, art, film, fashion and technology companies. 




civstu said:


> Just to point out; it looks like the architect is trying to emulate the original facade of the building in their proposals. Big winner for me (if they clean the concrete that is)


----------



## jrb

Flickr.


----------



## jrb

The first picture is a screen grab from a short drone video on Twitter.

Sorry, a bi pt blurred.

The second picture is from Flickr.


----------



## WingTips

Excellent pics..


----------



## WingTips

*Developer hails “massive milestone” at Middlewood Locks*

The chief executive of the developer behind Middlewood Locks in Salford has hailed the "massive milestone" that will be achieved later this year when the first residents take occupation and discussed the company's vision for the scheme.

The project, located on the edge of Manchester city centre, has planning consent for about 2.5 million sq ft of residential and mixed use development, including 2,215 new homes, and 900,000 sq ft of commercial space, incorporating offices, a hotel, and retail and leisure uses.

Simon Marshall, the chief executive of the project's developer Scarborough Group, said the first residents are set to take occupation in May or June.
"It will feel like a massive milestone when we've got people living there," he said. "We've got line of sight to 1,200 apartments, which is just over half of the total we're consented for.

"It's about creating place; along with the apartments, there's landscaping and a canal running through the development. That sets the stage for further residential and commercial projects.

"There's a hotel coming forward and we're in discussions with commercial occupiers."

Scarborough Group is bringing forward the scheme with joint venture partners Metro Holdings of Singapore and the Chinese Hualing Group. Beijing Construction and Engineering Group International is the main contractor.

Marshall said the involvement of overseas investors on its projects showed the degree to which Northern cities are now on the map internationally.
He said "We're part of a three-way joint venture in Salford with Chinese and Singaporean investors and our construction partner is one of the World's biggest contractors. Thorpe Park also has a minority Chinese backer. Sheffield is perhaps the most interesting as the scheme is financed by our Singaporean partner.

"The UK, and the North of England in particular, are really important areas for them and they're keen to invest and partner on projects there."
Marshall also hailed the success of Scarborough Group's mixed-use Thorpe Park scheme in Leeds, which is developing in partnership with Legal and General.

He added: "It's going to be a big year with the opening of the retail and leisure element and the construction of the new road. There's also the new railway bridge, which will in turn create a platform for a new station.

"We're creating 400,000 sq ft of new retail and leisure space and improved transport connections. In turn, that will help with the 900,000 sq ft of office space still to come. This will have a ripple effect on this part of Leeds."



Maxants said:


>


----------



## jrb

Deansgate Square Timelapse

Deansgate Square is a ground-breaking development bringing new levels of style and sophistication to the heart of the Manchester. Four iconic glazed towers will rise as high as 64 storeys into the Manchester skyline, providing 1508 luxury apartments and exclusive penthouses, some featuring private winter gardens.

260066112


----------



## jrb

Manchester Airport HS2 Station, CGI's and flythrough video.

If you can be bothered, as it's the MEN, which is full of adds, surveys, etc. It's crap.




























https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...manchester-airport-hs2-train-station-14424392


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Deansgate Square Timelapse
> 
> Deansgate Square is a ground-breaking development bringing new levels of style and sophistication to the heart of the Manchester. Four iconic glazed towers will rise as high as 64 storeys into the Manchester skyline, providing 1508 luxury apartments and exclusive penthouses, some featuring private winter gardens.
> 
> 260066112


This will be one of the best Residential developments in Europe...truly outstounding.


----------



## Justme

WingTips said:


> This will be one of the best Residential developments in Europe...truly outstounding.


Depends what the apartments will be like. None have balconies, so on beautiful summer days there will be no personal outside space. The flats not on corners will only have windows on one side so they will be dark - especially if on the northern side.

And considering new apartments in general (at least according to a recent article I have read) are smaller now than ever in Manchester, and figures that generally show England has the smallest homes in Europe, perhaps not.

Don't get me wrong, I like all the new skyscrapers being built in Manchester, and at least these two look alright with a nice facade, I can't imagine living in them - and I've lived in highrise apartments before. I once spent many years on the 18th floor, but the apartment was a corner one (all were in that building) had two balconies, one a terrace that was 30square meters (larger than most living rooms in Manchester) and other features like underfloor heating - without being called "luxury" like so many of these tiny, balconyless shoe boxes we see here.

Looking to buy a new place now and would I consider this building? Not at all. Perfect location, great views, but at least from the way it looks now, unpleasant apartments.


----------



## Jonesy55

Nice summer days in Manchester being 10/365 that might not be a priority. 

But yeah, I would imagine people buying or renting apartments there will be paying extra for the location/image of the project and would get much more for their money elsewhere.

If you are looking for more space indoors and outdoors for similar money then it's still the case I think that you would be better off with a semi-detached house in Chorlton or somewhere similar. You just won't have the city centre on your doorstep.


----------



## WingTips

Clippers Quay Salford Quays...



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Photos from today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Is the bridge tower being saved? Converted into a tiny apartment maybe?
> 
> Also anyone know any of the shops which are to open in the retail space here? I'm hoping my lunch time options will expand!


Main thread..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762500&page=16


----------



## jrb

Adelphi Wharf.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.

Before, on-going.

Note Wilburn Basin and Water Street in the distance. 2nd picture.


----------



## Justme

Jonesy55 said:


> Nice summer days in Manchester being 10/365 that might not be a priority.
> 
> But yeah, I would imagine people buying or renting apartments there will be paying extra for the location/image of the project and would get much more for their money elsewhere.


I understand your point about the weather, but for many, that makes a balcony even more valuable. If sunshine is at a premium, it's nice to make the most of it when we have it.

Also, Manchester's northern altitude also benefits this as the sun can stay around so long in summer evenings.

Finally, such balconies are hugely popular in other wet/cold northern European cities, from northern Germany through to Scandinavia. Finland, Denmark, northern Germany and Sweden do not have better weather than Manchester, but most modern apartments there have lovely, large balconies and part of the Scandinavian lifestyle (hygge) embrasses outdoor lifestyles at home and the use of a balcony. 

I can certainly imagine the upper floors not being suitable unless they have large glass barriers to block the wind, but no balconies would be a big barrier for me and I suspect many buyers. But since these are intended really for just short term rents, it may not be a big factor.


----------



## TSK27M

The houses on the other side just look wrong to me.They do not back onto the water and just seem to have landed from much further OUT into the suburbs...


----------



## WingTips

*"MIPIM | FEC eyes hotel ‘in every major city’"*

15 Mar 2018, 13:55 Charlie Schouten in Cannes 

"Far East Consortium directors Gavin Taylor and Tom Fenton have outlined the group’s ambitions to deliver their first UK hotels outside London, alongside being in the market to buy a car park portfolio worth as much as £500m.

*The Hong Kong-headquartered, multi-national company has already made its first foray into Manchester with MeadowSide, a £200m residential development, and has also been named Manchester City Council’s partner to bring forward the £1bn Northern Gateway, which will provide more than 10,000 homes.*

Taylor said the company was focussing on a number of different areas for its next project, including more residential, property portfolios, multi-modal transport interchanges and hotels.

He revealed FEC had come second in a bid for the Macquarie European Infrastructure Fund’s 100% stake in car park operator NCP, losing out to Japanese consortium Park24, but added the company was looking at further acquisitions of equal size in car parking real estate, eyeing deals of between £400m to £500m.

FEC’s £200m proposals at MeadowSide
Another key area for the developer and investor is hotels; the company operates its five-star Dorsett brand at two sites in London, but is casting its eyes further north to bring the brand to other major cities.

“We want a hotel in every major city in the UK, but whether we do that new-build or through acquiring existing portfolios, we’re not sure,” said Taylor.
“We are looking at some portfolios but the market being the market, it’s quite hot, so the opportunity to add value there isn’t significant.
*
“That being said, we can definitely see something in gearing some of these hotel operations to an Asian product. If you look at Manchester, for example, there isn’t a four or five-star offering that’s geared towards East Asia – in fact, there isn’t a four-or-five star product that’s geared full stop.”*

*Two sites in Manchester are currently earmarked for a five-star hotel: St Michael’s; and the Renaissance strategic regeneration framework area on Deansgate. *Taylor also confirmed the developer had been looking at other cities in the North for its hotel offering, including Liverpool.

*Taylor also highlighted transport interchanges as one of the developer’s key areas of interest, and said the company would “love to be involved” in the plans in and around Manchester’s Piccadilly station.*

“If you look at some of the projects we’ve delivered in China, it’s all focussed on light rail, with a level of retail and residential above it, with car parking alongside, which ticks a number of boxes for us, and if you throw a hotel in there, there are synergy opportunities,” he said.

“We’re not interested in doing the civils; as a core business we wouldn’t touch that but we would possibly joint venture with another party.”

Residential opportunities are also on the radar for the company, and Taylor said FEC would “love to do a Northern Gateway equivalent in Liverpool”.
*FEC outlined its plans for Manchester’s £1bn Northern Gateway at MIPIM,* and Fenton said there could be opportunities to replicate that model in other cities.

MeadowSide is also progressing at pace, with five contractors shortlisted for the first phase of the £200m project.

*Fenton said the group hopes to have a show home constructed on the site by the summer to showcase the potential development to owner-occupiers.
“There is definitely demand for owner-occupiers within the city centre; Scarborough have shown that by what they’re doing at Middlewood Locks in Salford,” he said.*

“They have a product that’s almost ready, and at that point you can get owner-occupiers through the door, it’s tangible, and they can make decisions in the next six months.

“When we’re so far out, it’s difficult to get owner-occupiers to commit realistically at this stage as completion is two years away; they might not know their circumstances in two years’ time.

“That’s the problem with development and particularly at the scale we operate at; there’s a huge amount of upfront investment and risk before you even start to see people committing.

“The Northern Gateway is a good thing for us insofar as we can split things down into different developments and minimise risk.”

Taylor concluded: “We realise we need to grow sustainably, and we can’t just go and make false promises that we’re going to come and save the day. That’s why it’s about strategic deals rather than one-off transactions.”"

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/mipim-fec-eyes-hotel-in-every-major-city/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease and McLaren win £1bn Manchester St John’s scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...d-mclaren-win-1bn-manchester-st-johns-scheme/



> *Allied London has confirmed its construction partners to deliver the ambitious £1bn high-rise St John’s scheme in Manchester.*
> 
> As tipped in the Enquirer, Lendlease is on board to focus on the new-build element of the 6 acre St John’s masterplan, while McLaren Construction will act as refurbishment delivery partner.
> 
> Enabling works will start in the next few weeks to prepare the way for Lendlease to start work on a landmark 52-storey tower of private flats and the Globe & Simpson work space building located next to it.
> 
> Lendlease will also later build two further towers, the 36-storey Nickel and Dime buildings. Designed by Denton Corker Marshall, these include 610 apartments.


----------



## jrb

2 big Office proposals forwarded funded and ready to start onsite this year.



> Aviva forward funds next New Bailey office
> 
> 20 Mar 2018, 08:46
> 
> Aviva Investors has agreed to forward fund the development of Two New Bailey Square, the 190,000 sq ft office in Salford for £113m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purchase was undertaken on behalf of the Lime Property Fund as part of its continued investment into high quality, long income real estate in the UK.
> 
> The development, which is expected to complete by the end of 2019, is being underwritten by Salford City Council who have taken a 25-year lease.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/aviva-forward-funds-next-new-bailey-office/





> Forward funding confirmed at 100 Embankment
> 
> 19 Mar 2018, 10:29
> 
> Ask Real Estate, Tristan and the Richardson family have signed a forward funding agreement with Salford City Council, which will see the joint venture partners develop 100 Embankment at Greengate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is scheduled for delivery in early 2020.
> 
> The nine-storey 166,000 sq ft office building will sit alongside its sister building, 101 Embankment, which is now the headquarters of Swinton Insurance Group.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/forward-funding-confirmed-at-100-embankment/


----------



## jrb

TBH not a great fan of this looking at the initial CGI's. I'll have to wait until it's built. But a very decent filler on the Salford side of the city centre. Shame about the height drop.



> Derwent Street Forshaw
> 
> Construction start due ‘within weeks’ on Derwent Street tower
> 
> 19 Mar 2018, 09:49
> 
> Forshaw Land & Property Group said its construction arm is set to begin work shortly on a £35m residential building on Derwent Street, Salford, after overhauling previous proposals which the developer felt were “underwhelming”.
> 
> Salford City Council last week approved the proposals, submitted by planners Lichfields on behalf of Forshaw. DLA Design is the architect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development will be made up of a mix of 180 one, two and three-bedroom apartments, in a part-21, part-14 and part-11 storey building. Amenities include a gym, community room and commercial unit. The scheme has dropped in height from when it was first proposed, from its highest at 27 storeys.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/construction-start-due-within-weeks-on-derwent-street-tower/


----------



## jrb

Picture's by Mark.

A friend.


----------



## jrb

Clifford Stead, Flickr.

Click on the link for more picture's. Also Axis.




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/cliffordstead/


----------



## jrb

Axis.

Clifford Stead, Flickr.


----------



## jrb

Can I put it into perspective.

The tallest apartment block is 18 Stories high. Look at the scale , the length, and the bulk of each block of apartments proposed.

Piccadilly 111 is 18 stories high












> Preparatory work started in February on the first phase, which comprises 216 apartments in two blocks. The second phase includes 526 apartments across three blocks, which will be 14, 16 and 18 storeys tall. https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/x1-presses-on-with-fresh-manchester-waters-application/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/x1-presses-on-with-fresh-manchester-waters-application/


And to be fair to Peel, for once I think those apartment blocks look great. 

I note with interest and excitement Pomona will be a lush meadow according to that Perl CGI.


----------



## gravesVpelli

100 and 101 Embankment have a streamlined appearance that resembles some of the 1980/90s buildings in Houston (a good thing). I hope the clad in reality will reflect as high quality as that city and of the renders but I have certain doubts.


----------



## JamieUK

I don't see why 100 wouldn't look as good as 101.


----------



## WingTips

I really like the look of this development... fits in well with the flow and shape of the water.


----------



## jrb

Another good Salford proposal.

Red brick and good balconies. Can't go wrong with that really.



AJD1984 said:


> Well I certainly didn't see this coming. Hopefully it will go ahead. Obviously the planning app hasn't been withdrawn so thats a positive sign at least.
> 
> Next phase of £100m Outwood Wharf revealed
> 
> 22 Mar 2018, 11:15
> 
> IBI and developer Endeavour have submitted a planning application for the second phase of Outwood Wharf in Salford, including three blocks ranging between 23 and eight storeys in height.
> 
> The proposals include 296 residential units split across the blocks, the tallest of which reaches 23 storeys in height. One block is split between 10 and eight storeys in height, while the third reaches eight storeys.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/next-phase-of-100m-outwood-wharf-revealed/
> 
> *Architect:* IBI Group
> 
> *Developer:* Outwood Developments 2 Ltd
> 
> Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders


----------



## Jonesy55

gravesVpelli said:


> 100 and 101 Embankment have a streamlined appearance that resembles some of the 1980/90s buildings in Houston (a good thing). I hope the clad in reality will reflect as high quality as that city and of the renders but I have certain doubts.





JamieUK said:


> I don't see why 100 wouldn't look as good as 101.


Yeah, with 101 already competed I would think 100 will simply use the same materials, it would look a bit stupid if not.


----------



## mileymc1

This is what happens what you have a sick day and are about to crack with up with boredom.... I know many of you probably won't go 
into the actual Manchester Construction page so here's a rundown on talls.

At present there are twenty buildings above 100 meters under construction, in planning or preparing for planning within Greater Manchester. 
In comparison to Dubai, New York or Hong Kong this list isn't that impressive but for a U.K city it's a massive achievement. Even as a non 
capital European city it's sitting nicely only behind Frankfurt, Istanbul, Milan, St. Petersburg & Rotterdam.


Here is the twenty high-rises happening around Manchester City.

*#20*









*#19*









*#18*









*#17*









*#16*









*#15*







AND...









*#14*









*#13*









*#12*









*#11*









*#10*









*#9*









*#8*









*#7*









*#6*









*#5*









*#4*









*#3*









*#2*































*#1*












*Other honourable mentions below 100m*


----------



## mileymc1

I only posted one of the Trinity Towers because we know due to the recent press release the scheme has changed, the 213m building however will remain.


----------



## WingTips

Great compilation...^^^^^


----------



## WingTips

Axis more and more cladding being added...



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Saturday 17th.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/25ovj6zhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/22D7RzA


Main thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838&page=166


----------



## VDB

Fantastic work Miley :applause:


----------



## jrb

Savills Manchester.

MEN article on Manchester's changing skyline.

It's not a bad effort by the MEN for once.










https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...chester-skyline-set-transformed-even-14547680


----------



## Justme

It is nice... is it missing Axis xxx?


----------



## Bligh

Justme said:


> It is nice... is it missing Axis xxx?


Nope it's there. Second red tower on the right. :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

*Meanwhile back over at Salford Quays....*

*Ontario House Undergoes Changes....*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today and it's all systems go at Ontario house!!





Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today at Ontario house!


----------



## WingTips

*"Tech investment growing faster in the North than anywhere else in Europe, research reveals"*

*"Tech companies in the North have attracted investment at a faster rate than anywhere else in Europe over the past five years, exclusive research commissioned by Prolific North has revealed.*

*Private equity investment in the region's tech sector has grown by 619% in the period between 2012 and 2017,* ahead of the Netherlands (586%) and London (424%).

*Deeper analysis of the new data, compiled by Tech Nation from Pitchbook source data and supported by Hiscox, reveals that Manchester is the key performer within the region, with tech investment growing at 668% over the 2012-17 period.*

In terms of actual levels of investment, the North attracted a total of £482m in 2017, placing it fourth within the whole of Europe, behind London (£2.4bn), Germany (£1.48bn) and France (£1.09bn) and ahead of the Netherlands (£75m), Spain (£354m) and Ireland (£249m).

*Broken down to the city level, Manchester (£292m) is bettered only by London, Paris (£565m), Berlin (£456m) and Stockholm (£360m).* The other leading European cities were Amsterdam (£212m), Dublin (£117m), Madrid (£66m) and Helsinki (£57m).

*Manchester also saw the number of deals grow at a quicker rate than anywhere else in Europe over the 2012-17, up 228%* compared to London (189%) and Germany (51%), with the North as a whole seeing a 114% rise.

*The exclusive research confirms that while London remains the European powerhouse of tech investment, the North as a region with Manchester as its main driver is now indisputably a serious player in the eyes of capital investors.*

*Indeed, there are now 31 private equity firms in Manchester with a further three rumoured to be opening this year.*

This compares historically to six to eight firms in the city over the previous two decades or so.

Recent multi-million pound investments from private equity firms have included Salford software platform PowerLinks, Manchester-based SaaS company Pimberly and Manchester data analytics company Peak.
Leeds-based Pharmacy2U has also recently raised £40m, while Leeds-based XR Games has received a $2.6m in seed investment and Hedgehog Lab in Newcastle has picked up a £1m injection.

Henri Egle Sorotos, Senior Insights Manager at Tech Nation, said: "These figures are extremely exciting for Manchester and the North and suggest tech is increasingly powering the economy of the wider region. It bodes well for the future.""

https://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/dig...r-north-anywhere-else-europe-research-reveals


----------



## WingTips

*And still on Salford Quays...*

*X1 The Gateway | 211 Trafford Road | 62m | 21 fl | U/C *



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today and the bottom 2 floors seem to be an office for the construction people now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Very shiny....





Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843435&page=16


----------



## jrb

Look!

Not the towers under construction, but the  (Sun) in Manchester.

Picture by Markydeedrop.









,


----------



## WingTips

Once completed I think the above will look stunning reflecting the Sunshine.


----------



## WingTips

*These New Icons Looking Great In the Manchester Sunshine....*



Ribbit said:


> Some from this lunchtime.
> 
> Walking in front of me at one point were a load of French teenagers plus some adults heading down Deansgate, presumably on a school trip. Some of the kids were pointing towards Beetham and the Deansgate Square towers and there seemed to be general excitement and awe ('sacré bleu', 'le gasp'). It's great to see people from abroad dropping in on our fine city on one of it's finest days and admiring all our towering skyscrapers.





markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


----------



## Axelferis

Man skylines didicated to cubism ?


----------



## Mr Bricks

Almost looks like Australia in the above pics.


----------



## jrb

Cladding is fantastic.

Angel Gardens.










Picture by Matthew.


----------



## jrb

Axelferis said:


> Man skylines didicated to cubism ?


Manc skyline dedicated to New York and Chicago.

Manchattan.


----------



## jrb

Tomasz Kozak, Flickr.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/10942...4f3b6a-22PAMNS-24pCCDh-25u92M8-25oJVPJ-FLL2Nc


----------



## WingTips

^^^^Superb!!!


----------



## PinnerStar

Amazing pics real shame Tony Wilson isn't around to see whats happening!


----------



## TSK27M

PinnerStar said:


> Amazing pics real shame Tony Wilson isn't around to see whats happening!


Sure he would be happy about it all..Hope watching from above.


----------



## WingTips

*The £1bn TP at MAN Continues at Pace....*



Scottie Dog said:


> Taken on Tuesday 17th April, this is my latest offering for the MAN-TP Project. It is also my last for a couple of weeks due to holidays (yes, I'm taking time off!!).
> 
> 
> 
> View from T1 car park across to T2 apron and the new Pier 1
> 
> 
> The end of Pier 1
> 
> 
> Pier 1 with partial cladding
> 
> 
> T2 extension steel work - looking towards the apron
> 
> 
> Looking down towards the end of the T2extension
> 
> 
> The end of Pier 1 and the link-bridge to the node
> 
> 
> View from Staff West car park across the concrete for new taxiway Lima
> 
> 
> T2 extension steel work
> 
> 
> Another view down the side of the T2 extension
> 
> 
> T2 extension steel work
> 
> 
> Glazing and cladding on Pier 1
> 
> 
> Pier 1 node, with the current terminal in the background
> 
> 
> New "Super 7"multi-story car park
> 
> 
> The Project Office - such an amazing combination of port-a-cabins
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of the side of the T2 extension, with the link corridor on the right and the new car park on the lect
> 
> 
> End of Pier 1 with new taxiway Lima concrete in the foreground
> 
> 
> Link Corridor looking towards T2, with Pier 1 off to the right
> 
> 
> Another general view down the west side of Pier 1 with all 6 nodes visible
> 
> 
> T2 "Super 7" multi-story car park


----------



## mileymc1

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Piccadilly















Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 8
Number of apartments: 91
Completion: 2019
Floorspace: 90,000sqft
Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group










Took a while to get out the ground but it's flying up now! Update thanks to MatthewDalrymple


----------



## mileymc1

*Gore Street Development* | Salford Crescent 
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Salford Central Station















Address: Gore Street, Salford, Greater Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: OMI Architects
Floors: 22, 15, 13
Number of apartments: 375
Townhouses: 11
Commercial space: 9,500sqft
Completion: 2020
Developer: UK Land & Property











Another plot that has had different proposals over the years finally being developed. Above is an older render, since the Grenfell Tower fire planning has been approved to change some of the cladding panels with brickwork. Pics by - jrb and Chorltonred


----------



## jrb

It's a beautiful beast. ^^

Could have gone in the Adelphi Wharf thread(MCR forum), but the drone video contains some nice Manchester skyline construction shots.

Don't forget, 1080p in the settings. Little cog.










http://www.fortisdevelopments.com/properties/adelphi-wharf-phase-three


----------



## TSK27M

Minor point,but think Gore street is M3 and isthat area really still The Crescent?


----------



## jrb

Pavillion and Fields, Spinningfields.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.










https://mobile.twitter.com/aerialvideotv?lang=en


----------



## WingTips

* Plots F, J & I | Middlewood Locks | 9/8/7 fl | U/C ...*
*
This development really coming together really well.*



TamaSuperstar said:


> These are very very smart.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=147638597


----------



## jrb

Manchester Confidential.



> *Scientologists :shifty: renew plans to convert Old Trafford distillery*
> 
> PLANS to convert the Grade II listed Duckworth’s Essence Distillery in Old Trafford into a new religious centre for the Church of Scientology appear to back on, with a new application submitted to Trafford Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://confidentials.com/mancheste...d-plans-duckworth-distillery?id=5ae07913abc4f


----------



## jrb

City Tower, Twitter.

That curved roof building has always annoyed me. It's so out of character with the surrounding buildings.


----------



## WingTips

*Axis | Albion Street | 93m | 27 fl | U/C* 

*Work continues at pace on many many projects in Manchester, one of Europe's fastest growing Cities...*



paul62 said:


> Taken 19/04/18


To support this Massive investment in Manchester, the Airport (MAN) is also seeing a £1bn transformation project in the Airport that will see it World Ranking. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528390&page=30


----------



## mileymc1

jrb said:


> That curved roof building has always annoyed me. It's so out of character with the surrounding buildings.



I think it's great that Manchester along with London is leading the way for skyscrapers and modern skylines across the country. No other city 
is progressing to this level as of right now. However as mentioned, to date it's all very boxy and square. My opinion is we need more curves, 
shapes and bold buildings. St. Michaels will stand out as a game changer, we do need more variety though. Especially since Manchester is being 
branded as one of Europe's leading cities. There is ALOT going on across Greater Manchester but that also means a lot to live up to!


----------



## JamieUK

Looks like the Axis building is going to look better than I was expecting.


----------



## Justme

The Axis building will look nice from the outside, but personally a bit grim from inside. There appears to be so few windows and they are so narrow. Manchester isn't exactly the brightest city on the planet so we need big windows to bring in light.


----------



## JBGee

Justme said:


> The Axis building will look nice from the outside, but personally a bit grim from inside. There appears to be so few windows and they are so narrow. Manchester isn't exactly the brightest city on the planet so we need big windows to bring in light.



Some of the windows are wider than others. They are all fully floor to ceiling (no surrounds or vents). The units with the thinner windows have the large East facing glazed elevations too.


----------



## WingTips

*Some photos of the various Cranes involved in several of the Construction Sites around the City...*



City veteran said:


> This evening.


*And just some of the many Cranes involved in the huge £1bn redevelopment of Manchester Airport (courtesy scottie dog airport thread)..*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528390&page=30


4 Tower cranes start to make their presence


5 Tower cranes now look down on Terminal 2


----------



## jrb

125 Deansgate.

It's going to be an absolute massive beaut of an office block.










Posted by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> Ground floor almost complete with rebar.


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Airport City expands plans for £180m hotel district
> 
> 24 Apr 2018, 10:55	Charlie Schouten
> 
> Holiday Inn and Ibis Budget have been confirmed as operators for two seven-storey buildings at Airport City’s £180m hotel district as main contractor Beijing Construction Engineering Group International prepares to start work early next year.
> 
> The two hotels adjacent to Terminal 2 are worth a combined £80m and are being brought forward by Manchester Airport Group, BCEGI and the Greater Manchester Pension Fund for hotel consortium P1 Hotels after a £30m investment by MAG, BCEGI and the fund.
> 
> The largest will be the Holiday Inn at 280 rooms over six floors, and the building will also include a roof terrace overlooking the airport’s airfield, as well as a restaurant on the ground floor.
> 
> Ibis Budget’s hotel includes 262 rooms over seven floors.
> 
> A planning application for both buildings has now been submitted and construction is due to start in early 2019, with completion scheduled for the first quarter of 2021. The development is expected to create around 250 jobs.
> 
> The two hotels form part of the Airport’s wider £180m hotel district. Plans for a £100m development of two further hotels opposite the Airport’s train station were submitted late last year and approved in February.





AJD1984 said:


> New image complete with branding. Starts on site early 2019.


----------



## jrb

The first picture pretty much replicates the CGI, bar the landscaping and other buildings to come.

Middlewood Locks, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

And so it has started. The 50 storey tower core is rising.

To give some perspective of how the 50 storey will sit and compare to the other 3 towers.










Picture's by Matthew.


----------



## Justme

So that's the third tower started or is it the forth?


----------



## VDB

Justme said:


> So that's the third tower started or is it the forth?


Third


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

VDB said:


> Third


But the 2nd tallest?:nuts:


----------



## VDB

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> But the 2nd tallest?:nuts:


I thought Justme was asking how many towers are under construction in total at this site, rather than which number the tower is

This is "Tower 2" - the second tallest - which is starting construction. However it's now known as East Tower


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Tower A,Tower 1, North Tower.. 

we should just stick to Big Boy, Lanky Larry, Middling Mike and Stumpy Shortfellow.


----------



## jrb

Deansgate Square. April construction update. Drone.

Screen grab and the video, via vimeo. Watch in HD.










266652514


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> I thought Justme was asking how many towers are under construction in total at this site, rather than which number the tower is
> 
> This is "Tower 2" - the second tallest - which is starting construction. However it's now known as East Tower


You were indeed correct. Third tower under construction is what I wanted to know. 2nd tallest is an additional bonus answer :cheers:


----------



## jrb

I know it's breaking the law, but......

Some great skyline shots.

2 screengrabs from the drone video. 

Go to the HD setting in the cog as usual.


----------



## AbidM

It should have been at least 3 minutes long!


----------



## Quicksilver

City is impressive on that video!


----------



## jrb

Sorry. It's one of those stupid long YouTube url's, and I can't find the url within it to post the video.

Click on the long url link under the screen grab to see the video. Again, click on HD via the cog.

100 Greengate. April, update.










https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_co...FooucVzTuvt5p1sEH-WG6j5obbSAHSgaxIbytS57zmvjQ


----------



## jrb

Picture from Dave at SkyCam Media UK. Resized.

100 Greengate and the inner city ring Road is the edge of the city centre. On the other side is Strangeways and all the wholesale warehouses and car parks. Developers are already eyeing up those car parks and proposals are comimg forward.


----------



## WingTips

*The Sky Gardens | Manchester Gardens | Chester Road | 12 floors | U/C *

*QUOTE=Master_Builder;147823071*

*FAA Installations on Facebook
*
*PROJECT NEARING COMPLETION*

Client: Pochin's Construction Ltd
Project: Sky Gardens, Manchester

"From starting our works back in November 2017, we are now into the final weeks of this 7 month project for Pochin's Construction Ltd.

Although no partitioning works have been carried out on this project, we have racked up a contract sum in excess of £270k made up purely of passive fire protection works.

Our scope of works have included intumescent painting to the structural steelwork on basement and ground floor levels as well as the perimeter steelwork on all external elevations using Sherwin Williams solvent based paint. We have also applied a decorative sealer coat to the full floor of exposed basement steelwork.

We have installed infills within the SFS head tracks using ablative coated fire batt, to heads of the structural beams to suit the metal profile deck and the steel mezzanine beams over 5 floors to suit fire strategy plans issued.

Huge credit to the lads on here for sticking it out, away from home for the full duration of the project. "








[/QUOTE]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827810&page=10


----------



## WingTips

*Ordsall riverside development plans *

*Another devolpment taking shape...*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Yesterday from the tram


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*And so another of the new Iconic Towers starts to rise....*



Keith_Andrew said:


>





City veteran said:


> Today - third tower in context, rising nicely. Floor 47 showing on South tower core.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809137&page=5


----------



## jrb

As usual brilliant Drone picture's from Vikas Shah MBE. :applause:

Especially the last picture. :drool: 














































https://mobile.twitter.com/MrVikas


----------



## WingTips

The second photo of "Spinningfields" captures how the new "financial district" of Manchester is rapidly expanding.


----------



## hugh

Whoa ... Deansgate Square is a real game changer for Manchester.


----------



## jrb

And we're off again! :banana:





> *Builder appointed for major city centre development*
> 
> Property developer Select Property Group has appointed Sir Robert McAlpine for the construction of its latest developments in ‘Embankment West’, a mixed-use neighbourhood in Manchester city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team of construction workers are currently on-site and works have been progressing since October 2017.
> 
> Located on the former site of Exchange railway station, Embankment West is already home to Select Property Group’s CitySuites development of luxury serviced apartments, which opened its doors in January 2017.
> 
> The site will also comprise a second development, CitySuites 2, along with two residential buildings from Alderley Edge-based Select Property Group’s ‘Origin Homes’ brand – Laurence Place and Exchange Point.
> 
> Embankment West will also be home to a number of office and retail units, including plans for at least two new restaurants.


http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/nort...er-appointed-city-centre-property-development


----------



## jrb

The planning Application for the proposed Crown tower has gone in.

Click on the link for 19 screen grabs form the D&AS.

Some absolute cracking CGI's.

Post 31 onwards.

Crown Street | 152m | 52 fl | Pro




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147955975#post147955975


----------



## jrb

Picked up by AJD.

Wavelength, Salford Quays.

Previous design.










New design.



AJD1984 said:


> Amendment to application went in in January 2018.
> 
> Tower stands at 27 storeys (78.5m). Much better design IMO for this site. Includes lots of green roofs and planters which animate the facade.


----------



## jrb

A new CGI posted by AJD, showing Crown, and 2-4 Chester Road on the right, which is currently onsite, but facing a delay. Not stalled. Deansgate Square is out of shot on the left.




AJD1984 said:


> Renaker galore mockup. Obvs the sun will only shine on one of the buildings (just incase someone wants to point that out).


----------



## WingTips

*100 Greengate | 130m | 44 fl | U/C *

*Another major new development taking shape well...*




Ribbit said:


> This morning. The glazing looks good even under a dull sky.





Ribbit said:


> This morning. The glazing looks good even under a dull sky.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=147978405


----------



## WingTips

*100 Greengate | 130m | 44 fl | U/C ...*

*More shots of this new landmark....*






honolulu bob said:


> This afternoon from the banks of the Irwell near Strangeways... it's got some real presence this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All quiet on The Residence plot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody else was grabbing a few shots down there too with some proper camera gear, anyone on here?





MatthewDalrymple said:


> https://flic.kr/p/22V54Qshttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/25iJza9https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

The TP of MAN is really moving along fast ^^^^^


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Development Update, May 2018*

*Overview*

At the start of May 2018, there are more apartments, more hotel beds and more office space under construction in Manchester city centre than ever before. Central Salford is also breaking records for apartments under construction, currently standing at 5,696 (compared to 6,941 in Manchester city centre). Meanwhile, there are 2,235 apartments underway in Salford Quays, which has been flatlining since last summer. 

But although the City Centre and central Salford are in hot competition over apartments underway, the City Centre dominates supply of offices and hotel beds - with over 1.3 million sqft of office space, and 1,106 hotel beds under construction in Manchester city centre compared to just 13,000 sqft of office space and 0 hotel beds under construction in central Salford. 

In general, there are more projects under construction across the study area, (which includes central Manchester, central Salford, Salford Quays, Hulme and parts of Trafford), than ever before. However, the number of new projects coming forward has continued to fall - indicating that Manchester's construction boom may be slowing down. 











*Residential*

It has been the fourth consecutive quarter of rapid growth in number of apartments under construction in the City Zone, Manchester's city centre. The number has almost doubled from 3,535 in May 2017 to 6,941 today. In the last three months alone, that number has jumped by 955 from the last development update in February. Despite growth slowing down in Central Salford there are still 350+ more apartments under construction there than there were in February.

Several major residential schemes have contributed to this staggering growth. In the City Zone, Affinity Living started construction on 677 apartments at Circle Square, while Manchester Life started on site at Vesta Street in New Islington, which will deliver 171 apartments. Meanwhile in Salford, work started on 375 apartments at Gore Street, designed by OMI. 












In Hulme, there are now 854 homes under construction, which has increased by 273 since February 2018 due to construction starting at Salboy's Burlington Square scheme. Meanwhile in south Manchester, Galliford Try have started construction on 105 apartments at their scheme The Clockworks, which is on Princess Road in Moss Side. 

The residential pipeline across Manchester also remains healthy, and there are now 20,279 homes with a planning application but not yet under construction - 832 more than in February 2018. This takes the total pipeline to over 36,300 homes, over 3,300 more than in February. The star performer has been Central Salford, which now has a pipeline of nearly 11,000 apartments either under construction or submitted for planning approval - up from 9,600 in February 2018. There has been a number of new major residential planning applications submitted in Central Salford over the past three months, including 296 apartments at Phase 2 of Outwood Wharf which includes a 23-storey tower, 156 apartments at phase 2 of Urban Splash's HoUSe development at Springfield Street, while nearby Salix Homes - Salford's social housing provider - have submitted a planning application for 108 social-rented apartments at Canon Green, off Blackfriars Street. Countryside Living have also submitted a planning application for the final piece in the regeneration of Broughton, with 299 apartments in six blocks ranging from three to five storeys proposed there. 











There has also been an upswing in residential planning applications in North Trafford, where X1 Developments have submitted a planning application for phase two of X1 Manchester Waters, which includes three staggered blocks ranging from 14 to 18 storeys, containing 526 apartments. This complements phase one of the same scheme, which is now at groundworks stage and will eventually be home to 216 apartments in two similarly staggered blocks of nine and 11 storeys. These two key schemes indicate that the regeneration of Pomona Island might be finally starting to gain traction. 











After a lull over the past year or so it now looks as though Salford Quays' residential pipeline might be kicking back into action, with a planning application submitted by Forshaw for a 34-storey tower near Clipper's Quay. Designed by Simpson-Haugh architects, Vista will contain 216 apartments and will be Salford Quays' tallest building at 107 metres. 

But despite very strong supply, house prices across the city have accelerated in growth since February. Central Salford is, again, the star performer - with growth of 7.71%, or £12,963, in the last 12 months. Growth in North Trafford has also been strong, and that area has witnessed the highest price growth in the study area. The cheapest place to buy property in inner Manchester remains Salford Quays, where average prices sit at just over £163,000 but have increased by £11,400 in the last 12 months. 












*Commercial*

As with the February update, commercial pipeline activity remains confined to the City Zone - Manchester's key central business district. Amount of office space under construction here is now higher than ever before, with over 1.3 million sqft of space under construction. Worthington Group's key commercial scheme at 125 Deansgate is now rising out of the ground, while Barings Real Estate started construction on their 178,000 sqft scheme at Landmark, near St Peter's Square, last autumn. Bruntwood are also well underway at Circle Square, where they're delivering 390,000 sqft of space - Manchester's largest under construction commercial scheme. 

Allied London have also submitted a planning application recently for the redevelopment of Astley & Byrom House, on Quay Street. Rebranding the building 'ABC', They propose to add 8,202 sqft to the existing building by adding an additional storey to the roof, together with refurbishing the existing offices, adding new events spaces, opening several new retail units on the ground floor - and potentially opening a cinema at the site.

However, outside of Manchester city centre, the picture remains more subdued. Bupa are finishing off their new 145,000 sqft headquarters at Salford Quays, while the tiny redevelopment of Riverside House in central Salford, which will deliver just over 13,000 sqft of space, is currently Central Salford's only office scheme under construction.

This is changing, however. English Cities Fund are preparing to start construction on their 262,672 sqft scheme at Two New Bailey, while HMRC have announced that they'll be taking 157,000 sqft at nearby Three New Bailey, which is currently having a planning application prepared with hopes to start construction next year. 











In total, there is now 10.7 million sqft of office space proposed for Manchester - with 4.7 million sqft holding a planning application or under construction. For a full breakdown of all office schemes across Manchester, with or without a planning application, click here.


*Hotels*

The hotels pipeline is also dominated by the City Zone, and hotel developments in Hulme and North Trafford have completed in recent months. In total, there are 6,184 hotel beds proposed across Manchester, with 5,195 of these located in the City Zone - Manchester's city centre. All 1,106 hotel beds under construction across the city are located here. 

There are 147 hotel beds with planning approval at City Suites 2, in central Salford - and 255 hotel beds proposed to be spread across two new hotels in North Manchester - 135 at the Irish World Heritage Centre and a further 120 at Holiday Inn Express Central Park. 


*To finish...*

With more apartments, more office space and more hotel beds currently under construction in Manchester city centre than ever before, it is certain that Manchester is currently riding the peak of its property boom, which has been years in the making. 

However, the number of new projects announced has yet again been subdued in the three months to the beginning of May, with just 26 new projects coming forward compared with this time last year, which is also the two-year average. In addition the number of projects stepping forward has also slowed down to just 52 this quarter, compared with 91 in May 2017 and a two-year average of 72. Of this 52, 17 projects have started construction since February, and 11 projects have gained planning approval. 

See more Manchester research
See the Manchester Development Map


----------



## jrb

The PL trophy parade stage halfway down Deansgate, with Beetham tower and one of the Deansgate Square towers behind it.

The stage is normally outside the town hall, but the town hall is currently closed as it's having a full refurbishment.

MEN.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks for the comprehensive update VBD...excellent


----------



## WingTips

*100 Greengate | 130m | 44 fl | U/C *

*Our Roving Reporters have been out and about in the glorious weather....*




markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





Ribbit said:


> ^^ To the left of the bridge you can see the scaffolding for the demolition work in preparation for Embankment West (pictured below.) I couldn't see a separate thread for that, I guess it'll get one soon.





markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895209&page=111


----------



## WingTips

Scottie Dog said:


> This week's update, courtesy of PlaneTalk. Please do not copy these images to any other site of forum - please respect this request.


*The scope of the MAN TP is amazing, plus the speed at which the programme is taking place is superb.*


----------



## WingTips

*Fantastic views of some of the construction taking place in Manchester at the moment...*



jrb said:


> Unfortunately the Hilton Hotel corridor windows(on the 21st floor) are filthy. Hence the visible marks on the picture's. Come on Hilton, clean your windows.
> 
> Plenty of cranes, though. :banana:


----------



## jrb

So.

I've been eyeing up this car park for ages. :grandpa:
Couldn't get on it though. 
I'm walking back to the car, passing the car park, and I notice the automatic gate is open. :naughty:
In I wondered. :nono:
Had a look around. :shifty: 
Went to the porta cabins. :?
Not a sole insight. :colgate:
So, after a quick look around I decided to go for it, and up the car park I went. :runaway:
Once I reached the top of the car park this happened...... :angel:









































































After taking the picture's, and when I got back to the automatic gates, they had closed. mg: :wtf: 

Let's just say, I had to climb over 2 set's of 6ft+ fences to get out, and in the process I nearly.... :goodnight


----------



## jrb

Manchester, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## Quicksilver

All those surface carparks hopefully will be filled soon too. This is major plague for British cities - surface carparks in prominent spots.


----------



## Scottie Dog

Taken yesterday on my monthly walk-about.









General view, as always, across from the top of T1 multi-storey car park with Pier 1 in the background.









Now to the top level of T2 car park with the new car park growing larger with each day. To the left is part of the T2 extension.









T2 extension is getting wider.









And it now has floors and other structures within it.









There is still room for the extension to gain depth as it does not yet match the old building.









The size the extension is starting to become apparent in this shot.









There is still possibly a little space for the extension to expand to its right as there is apparently a road to run between it and the new car park. In the background can be seen the link connector from Pier 1.









A walk down beyond the car park extension allows this view with the Terminal extension directly in front. To the right is the link connector between Pier 1 and the terminal.









Not a lot has changed since I photographed this view last month. There is however an idea of size when look at the workers on the nearest Node.









Similar to an earlier view, but with a better idea of the length of the link connector.









Looking across from the Staff West car park towards the end of Pier 1, with new taxiway Lima concrete in the foreground.

This was my final photo - before a 'jobsworth' told me that photography was not allowed due to security. This will be taken up in the hope that I will gain official approval for future visits.


----------



## jrb

These picture's give a good indication of Manchester's future skyline to come.

Flickr. Supreme-B.

Manchester Growing Skyline 

This city will change very quick over the next 2-5 years. The skyline is changing already! This was taken from Oldham. We have the best views over Greater Manchester! No questions. haha



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/27451...3rvEBS-24MAas6-251NnUN-266Jabt-24Hsa1e-GnwirV

Just to add. Another 2 tall towers going up between the current 2 Deansgate Square towers. Angel Gardens currently going up next to the CIS tower. The Residence currently going up next to 100 Embankment. The Circle Square tower currently onsite. And probable towers going up include St John's, St Michael's, etc. Up to a further 10-15 new towers that will have an impact on Manchester's changing and future skyline.


----------



## jrb

GreatvCity Games/Great Run Manchester(Tomorrow), Twitter.

Click on the link for more picture's and a video.



















https://mobile.twitter.com/Great_Run


----------



## jrb

The Great Manchester Run, Today.

The UK's largest city centre Great Run.

30,000 Runners run 10K or less to raise money for numerous charities.


----------



## jrb

Probably one of the best SSC Manchester skyline picture's ever.

Take a bow.......



loweskid said:


> From the trig point on **** Hill, on the western side of Bleaklow, above Glossop. Hollingworth in the foreground, Mottram Cut in the dip on the ridge in the middle distance. Harrop Edge with the masts on the left. As the crow flies - 14 miles to the city centre. Taken on Monday 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]_DSC4588 by Vincent Lowe, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Ha.. apparently I used a rude work, it's C o c k Hill.


----------



## joeyoe121

That is a sensational picture!!!


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Local firm named on St Peter’s extension
> 
> 18 May 2018, 08:00
> 
> HH Smith has been appointed as main contractor for the £4.2m extension and refurbishment of the Hallé’s rehearsal and performance space at St Peter’s in Ancoats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As project manager, Mace handled the procurement process and appointment, and agreed contracts with the Whitefield-based contractor last week.
> 
> The build programme is expected to last 15 months and will eventually see an extension comprising 12,000 sq ft added to the 1859-built, now deconsecrated church. Procurement was started in August last year.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/local-firm-named-on-st-peters-extension/


----------



## jrb

A bit of background to this proposal.

It ties in with Allied London's and MCC's pitch for Channel 4. Rumours are that Channel 4 will get a new building as part of the wider St John's masterplan, if Channel 4 pick Manchester? Not to be confused with Peel/Mediacity and SCC, who are also pitching for Channel 4, as part of Mediacity phase 2.


Business Desk North West.



> *Iconic TV studios to be given new lease of life*
> 
> The former Granada Television Studios in the Castlefield area of Manchester are to be given a new lease of life.
> 
> The studios are being redeveloped and will be turned into a new creative, digital and cultural hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The former TV studios will be retained and refurbished to provide a unique suite of multi-functional filming, production and studio facilities.
> 
> All Studios, Allied London’s studios business, will operate the space and has already signed up Peaky Blinders, Safe, Wanderlust and Snatch to film at the studios.
> 
> Allied London’s chief executive Michael Ingall said: “This is a second consent for the building and is important as it will enable us to now realise our more defined and focussed plans to revive theformer home of ITV and transform the iconic studios in to a new creative, digital and cultural hub.
> 
> “We are now going to greatly expand the TV/Film studios activity to create something that will have national prominence through our All Studios platform.
> 
> “Our ABC and Bonded Warehouse projects, due for completion this year, will form a big part of this cluster and both encourage use and promotion of the studios and are already attracting big names in the media industry.
> 
> “Our vision with St. John’s and the unique inventory at Enterprise City is to build a sustainable new creative, tech and digital cluster for Manchester.
> 
> “Development on the first phases of Enterprise City in St. John’s has begun with ABC and Bonded Warehouse, and OGS will follow this summer.
> 
> “With our inventory plus the surrounding Factory arts centre, All Studios, adjoining plans for MSI, and links to Piccadilly through the Fire Station, St Johns is without doubt going to be a special place and our most diverse and successful development to date.”
> 
> A new nine-storey building will replace the old annex building and will include shops, workspace and flats.
> 
> Construction on the project is due to start next month.


----------



## wakka12

jrb said:


> Place North West.


I love stylish little infills like this that enhance the streetscape


----------



## jrb

Update on the Factory proposal via Palace North West.

Click on the link for larger CGI's.

Originally posted by Markydeedrop.



> Architect OMA has submitted a revised planning application for The Factory, Manchester’s new £110m arts centre, with changes proposed to the building’s façade alongside a number of internal alterations.
> 
> Plans were originally submitted for the building in October 2016 and approved in January 2017, but following extensive consultation with Manchester City Council, the building’s end-user Manchester International Festival, and other partners, three key areas have been overhauled.
> 
> The updated planning submission includes a reduction in scale and seating capacity for The Factory’s theatre, which is being cut from 1,600 seated to 1,520. Meanwhile, the orchestra pit is being increased to house up to 80 musicians, up from 60.
> 
> OMA said the changes to the seating capacity were made after a review with national theatre operators, with the changes to provide “a more intimate relationship between audience and performers and a more appropriately scaled, improved theatre house”.
> 
> This has also led to a change in size and shape of the proposed theatre, with the updated designs revealing a “back-to-basics” theatre shape, compared with OMI’s original concept.
> 
> The building’s truck lift also now sits on the exterior of the building, as opposed to inside it as originally conceived. It will be built from concrete and clad in expanded steel mesh.
> 
> This change has allowed the plant room to be moved from ground level, freeing up space for additional public realm.
> 
> Other changes to the facades are focussed on the north and south elevations. These were originally planned to include glass but this has now been removed, as the architect argued the inclusion of glass was “contrary to the majority of the internal use” with the glass needing to be blacked out 90% of the time for performances. These facades will remain corrugated concrete.
> 
> There have also been a series of minor modifications made to the layout including changes to the offices and support area near the foyer, but the architect described these as “not significant to planning consent”.
> 
> Laing O’Rourke is lined up as main contractor on the scheme, having been procured under the North West Construction Hub under a two-stage appointment in 2016. They are currently working under a pre-construction services arrangement and is expected to sign the contract in the coming weeks, ahead of construction starting in the summer.
> 
> The project is due to complete in the first quarter of 2020 with a view to being launched in September 2020. Allied London is acting as development manager for the project, which has been supported by £78m from the Treasury and £7m of Lottery funding.
> 
> The professional team also includes Deloitte as planner; Buro Happold as structural and facades engineer; Gardiner & Theobald as project manager; BDP as services engineer; Charcoal Blue as theatre consultant; Level Acoustics and Vibration as acoustic engineer; Vectos as transport consultant; WSP as fire engineer; Deloitte as planner; and Planit IE as landscape architect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/gallery-updated-designs-revealed-for-the-factory-2/


----------



## Justme

^^ I sort of like that waterfront promenade there above.

The overall architecture looks somewhat on the meh side, but hopefully it looks better in reality.


----------



## WingTips

Where exactly is the location of this?


----------



## jrb

It's one year Today since the Manchester Arena bomb killed 22 People. Many of the victims were Children attending the Ariana Grande Concert.

Manchester has been holding special events throughout the Day to remember the 22 people who sadly and needlessly died. https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk

Manchester's cranes come to a stand still during Today's minute's silence, and either point towards the MEN Arena, or up to the sky as a mark of respect.










This Evening outside the Town Hall.


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

*X1 The Gateway | 211 Trafford Road | 62m | 21 fl | U/C *

*Cladding now be applied to the development*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today


----------



## jrb

Hotspur Press Mill second public consultation this Afternoon.

Boards to be uploaded later.

Looks very promising.

First faint CGI of the proposal posted by......



AJD1984 said:


> ^^
> 
> They are the old boards from the last consultation. The new boards will be uploaded later.
> 
> Hero image from the site has been updated. Looks like they are going for something similar to Kampus.


----------



## jrb

More CGI's of the Hotspur Press proposal.

Click on the link for more CGI's and the boards.



Master_Builder said:


> Zoomed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2091561


----------



## jrb

You may not agree with this kind of thing, bar the last 2 picture's, but it does make for dramatic skyline picture's. Saying that, 1 slip and it's all over. 

Instagram.


----------



## Axelferis

If they don't make a better shape for future buildings i can't imagine Manchester become as exciting as other UK future skylines


----------



## mileymc1

Manchester *COREchester*



mileymc1 said:


> *X1 The Landmark* | Middlewood
> Residential | Salford
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Salford Crescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 4 Liverpool Street, Middlewood, Salford M5
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 5, 10, 14
> Number of apartments: 190
> Completion: 2018
> Architect: DK
> Developer: X1


*Core* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *125 Deansgate* | Spinningfields
> Offices | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 125 Deansgate, Spinningfields, City Zone Manchester M1
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Glenn Howells
> Floors: 12
> Office Space: 113,500
> Completion: 2019
> Developer: Marcus Worthington


*Core* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *Kampus* | Piccadilly
> Masterplan | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Mecanoo
> Floors: 14/16/15
> Number of apartments: 478
> Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space
> Commercial space: 30,214sqft
> Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited


*Cores* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
> Mixed use | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Simpson-Haugh
> Floors: 50
> Height: 158m
> Number of apartments: 1,400
> Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020
> Developer: Renaker


*158m Core* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *13 Blossom St* | Ancoats
> Residential | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 13 Blossom St, Ancoats, City Zone Manchester M4
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Tim Groom
> Floors: 2x8
> Number of apartments: 145
> Advisor: Deloitte
> Developer: Mulbury City


*Cores* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *The Crescent* | Crescent
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Salford Crescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: The Crescent, Salford M4
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: 5Plus
> Floors: 5 | 16 | 21
> Height: 27m | 56.5m | 68m
> Number of apartments: 405
> Retail space: 8,890 sqft
> Developer: FICM, Salboy


*Core* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *New Square* | Village
> Mixed use | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Village, City Zone Manchester M2
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Simpson-Haugh
> Floors: 11-14
> Number of apartments: 238
> Completion: 2018
> Developer: Urban & Civic


*Cores* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *Landmark* | Peter's Fields
> Offices | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Oxford Street, Peter's Fields, City Zone Manchester M1
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 14
> Height: 59m
> Office Space: 178,000sqft
> Developer: Castlebrooke


*Cores* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *Gore Street Development* | Salford Crescent
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Salford Central Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Gore Street, Salford, Greater Manchester M3
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: OMI Architects
> Floors: 22, 15, 13
> Number of apartments: 375
> Townhouses: 11
> Commercial space: 9,500sqft
> Completion: 2020
> Developer: UK Land & Property


*Core* :bow:












VDB said:


> *Vita Circle Square *| Little Ireland
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137574851
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Oxford Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Address: Block 2, Circle Square, Little Ireland, City Zone Manchester M2
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley
> Floors: 18
> Height: 60m
> Number of apartments: 384
> Retail space: 1,500sqft
> Developer: Vita Student, Select Property


*Core* :bow:












> *Manchester University Engineering Campus* | Brunswick
> University Building | City Zone
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844013
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Oxford Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 2,018 East Booth St, Brunswick, City Zone Manchester District 13
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Mecannoo
> Floors: 8
> Floorspace: 837,000sqft
> Cost: £300m
> Completion: 2020
> Developer: Manchester University & Balfour Beatty


*Cores* :bow:












> *Trinity Blackfriars* | Greengate
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760331
> 
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Salford Crescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Trinity Way/Bury St/Blackfriars, Greengate, Salford, Manchester M3
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: 5Plus
> Floors: 17 | 13
> Height: 54m | 42m
> Number of apartments: 380
> Retail space: 9,688 sqft
> Developer: FICM


*Core* :bow:












mileymc1 said:


> *Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
> Apartments | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Nearest transport: Shudehill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Haus Collective
> Floors: 33
> Height: 108m
> 7 ground floor commercial units
> Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts
> Number of apartments: 458
> Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living


*Core still got a long way to go* :bow:












> *Affinity Salford* | New Bailey
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130928036#post130928036
> 
> Address: New Bailey St, New Bailey, Salford M3
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Denton Corker Marshall
> Floors: 33, 16
> Number of apartments: 506
> Height: Tallest 111m
> Completion: 2021
> Developer: Bruntwood & Select Property Group


*Cores about to rise again soon* :bow:










All pictures takes over the last couple of days and weeks. Credit goes to everyone over at the very active Manchester thread. 
Above is only a taste of developments rising. So many more projects further along and nearing completion. Dozens in groundwork's 
and planning. Some great smaller schemes going on outside the city also.


----------



## jrb

Axelferis said:


> If they don't make a better shape for future buildings i can't imagine Manchester become as exciting as other UK future skylines


TBH there's nothing wrong with Manchester's evolving skyline. If and when all the towers are built, it will resemble a boxy *mini* New York or Chicago skyline.

Shaped towers are expensive to build in the UK, and are not viable in UK Regional cities. Or if they are, the profit margins a very small. All or the vast majority of talls in UK Regional cities will be block shaped.

Salford Quays and Manchester City centre.

Click on the cog, and then on HD.


----------



## jrb

The 4th tower, at 37 Stories, will start rising soon. Screens going on. See picture below. The 50 storey tower is currently at 5 stories. The 44 storey tower has topped out. The 64 storey tower is now at 51 Stories.

Renaker are a construction machine.

Breakdown by........



Stumpey said:


> Priscilla QOTD and others report South Tower (1) now showing floor 51. Some great pictures this week can’t wait for the plastic film to be removed and the glass glimmering in the sun...
> 
> I now make the height over 159.7m.
> 
> Two milestones passed with that last floor rise...
> 
> 1. South Tower is now higher than Beethams roof height and only 9.3m to surpassing Beetham completely at 169m.
> 
> 2. The other milestone, South Tower is now second tallest on my list of buildings outside London having overtaken Blackpool Tower at 158.1m as per below:
> 
> 1. Beetham Tower 169m
> 2. South Tower (1) 159.7m
> 3. Blackpool Tower 158.1m
> 4. BT Tower Birmingham 152m
> 5. West Tower (4) 140.4m
> 6. West Tower Liverpool 140m
> 7. Exchange Court 130m
> 
> Rankings for Manchester and Salford.
> 
> 1. Beetham Tower 169m
> 2. South Tower (1) 159.7m
> 3. West Tower (4) at 140.4m
> 4. Exchange Court 130m
> 5. CIS Tower 118m
> 6. 17 New Wakefield at 109m (or 104,106or111m)
> 7. City Tower at 107m
> 
> That last floor rise took 6 days.
> 
> Another 13 floors (+penthouse, + roof) or 40.7m to go.


Picture by........



alex.roberts said:


> Taken yesterday, screen going up on that tower:


----------



## jrb

Picture by......



Caiman said:


> Tonight


----------



## symmetry

Don't know if anyone's watched Million Pound Menu on the BBC on Thursdays. You can catch up on BBC iPlayer. It's got some good vistas of Manchester city centre.


----------



## Justme

symmetry said:


> Don't know if anyone's watched Million Pound Menu on the BBC on Thursdays. You can catch up on BBC iPlayer. It's got some good vistas of Manchester city centre.



I've been watching and agree that the cut scenes of Manchester are excellent. Really shows Manchester in good light.


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*And Upwards they go !!*



ric4397 said:


> Someone mentioned the film on the inside of the windows previously. The windows themselves are actually already quite dusty currently, so without the film and with a clean, they'll really shine.


----------



## JamieUK

I get a vibe that so many projects in Man are starting to come together. When Google Maps updates it's 3D model it's gonna be a huge change.


----------



## mileymc1

Just got back to Manchester this evening. Without going into to much detail or making it a sad post, just couldn't be in the city this time of year. Done a post yesterday but have been away for the past 10 days, keeping away on purpose.

If you know Manchester, I was at the bottom of the steps coming out of the Arena this time last year with my little sister from the Ariana concert. Walking through the train station hearing a loud blast, screams, smells and smoke behind me... Horrific. I genuinely wonder everyday why I was so lucky to be 60 seconds ahead of time?

To many across the world including the U.S.A, United Emirates, Russia, China etc... 200m+ towers probably mean nothing. To me, seeing all these towers rise show the power in Manchester. Especially since May 2017, it's a major statement. Proves a city united. Rising from the ashes, rising from tragedy, rising from hate and proving it's a city that can not and will not be defeated. 

Towers, economy, money, nothing replaces the lives of innocent people. Especially 22 children. I am proud that the city has however not gave in to terrorism. Manchester Rises.


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox / MediaCityUK / 19 fl / 238 Apts / u/c *


*Construction moves along well at this Stunning New Waterfront Development...*



ric4397 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=7


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by AJD.

Click on the link for more CGI's and info.

Love the large retail units. Got a European city streetscape feel about it.

Is that really Salford?

Plot E7/E8 | Chapel Street |

Plots E7 and E8 for erection of a mixed use development comprising four blocks of up to 7 storeys to provide 167 apartments and 11 townhouses (use class C3), 1,333sqm of ground floor commercia space.


----------



## mileymc1

Top cities outside London with office take up for the first part of 2018. No major surprises tbh.












http://www.gva.co.uk/media/29098/the-big-nine-q1-2018.pdf

**edit** Glasgow numbers are pretty impressive!


----------



## WingTips

*Oxid House | 47 Houldsworth Street | 13 fl | U/C *

*Oxid House is now making its presence felt in the City...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Last week. Probably my second last set of photos of this as it is just about done :-(
> 
> Found something interesting in the side street round the back (pics on flickr). It's still in my decaf green tea/coffee cupboard.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912821&page=18


----------



## jrb

Should see a start on demolition on the current buildings onsite soon, to make way for the new proposal.

Approved.



> Co Living | Echo Street | 88/69/50m | 26/19/13 fl | Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...er-news/vimto-park-london-road-flats-14729844


----------



## jrb

Goes to Planning. Minded to approve.



> Phase 2, Outwood Wharf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for the second phase of the huge Outwood Wharf development look set to be approved.
> 
> The application is described as "landmark" in a planning statement submitted to Salford City Council and concerns a vacant plot bound by highways on three sides and Hulme Street.
> 
> Proposed is a three-tiered scheme of eight, ten and 23 storeys, which the largest aspect incorporating a crown feature on its upper two floors, whereby a series of duplex apartments are set back behind an expressed brick frame.
> 
> https://sccdemocracy.salford.gov.uk...- Outwood Wharf II - Hulme Street Salford.pdf


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 1st March and 27th May.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/23qRfMPhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27wESu1https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=357


----------



## WingTips

*Clippers Quay | Salford Quays | 11/10/10/9/9 fl | U/C*

*This very large development still moving at pace*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today from various angles around the site


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox / MediaCityUK / 19 fl / 238 apts / u/c *

*This New Iconic Development Looking Good.. *



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


----------



## Quicksilver

Good streetscape!


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

Tony Woof.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_...-JkrMoo-GLUarz-254R3M6-25kExVm-25kfdhb-JhbCxA

Anthony Mottram.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/antho...-JkrMoo-GLUarz-254R3M6-25kExVm-25kfdhb-JhbCxA


----------



## jrb

Astley House refurb back to it's former glory, and to ABC has started.

Picture by OCMCR.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dn Sq. 5018 more in album on Flickr.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Instagram.


----------



## WingTips

*No1 & No2 Circle Square | 18/14 fl | 76/59m | U/C *



jrb said:


> Leading property developer, Bruntwood has broken ground on the first two commercial buildings at its landmark £750m Circle Square joint venture development in Manchester.
> 
> Designed for innovative 21st Century businesses, the buildings are due to be completed in early 2020. They have been designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios and will be built by contractor, John Sisk & Son Limited.
> 
> Standing at 14 storeys and 17 storeys tall respectively, the buildings will provide a combined total of 400,000 sq ft of space for progressive businesses across a range of sectors, including digital and technology.
> 
> The workspaces will be highly energy efficient Grade A, BREEAM “excellent” standard, featuring floor-to-ceiling height glazing to maximise the light, raised-access flooring and full air-conditioning.
> 
> They will feature Bruntwood’s latest innovative workspace designs, which include collaborative coworking, studios and social spaces. Bruntwood will also offer a dedicated programme of social, health and wellbeing and business support events led by a designated community engagement manager.
> 
> The buildings form phase one of the planned 1.2m sq ft commercial offering at the new city centre neighbourhood and take their design inspiration from the surrounding grand Victorian warehouses, while inside a lofty contemporary industrial feel has been carried through.
> 
> Bradley Topps, Head of Transactions and Asset Management, Bruntwood said: “Circle Square will be a city centre neighbourhood like no other and we are thrilled to begin the construction of these commercial buildings.
> 
> “Situated in the heart of the Oxford Road Corridor, the new workspaces will be ideally located for customers looking to access the world class academic research and development facilities located on the doorstep and, all just a few minutes’ walk from the city’s key transport links and commercial district.
> 
> “Businesses wishing to join this unique community as early as 2018, can take up space in the newly refurbished Manchester Technology Centre which will be re-opening in Spring 2018.”
> 
> Guy Fowler, Managing Director UK North & Major Projects said: “Sisk is proud to have been selected by Bruntwood to deliver this important development in such a key location within the City. It has been an enormous privilege to work closely with the Bruntwood team to help develop the logistics strategy for this prime development and we look forward to utilising our extensive commercial experience in the creation of this new and important neighbourhood in Manchester”
> 
> The buildings will be centred around 250,000 sq ft of beautiful public realm, comprising more than 1,000 plants and flowers,180 semi-mature trees and much needed open, inviting green space in the middle.
> 
> Significant development work has already taking place on-site and by early 2020 over 60% of the masterplan will be complete. Select Property Group’s two Vita Student buildings opened last month, with over 400 students moving on to the scheme.
> 
> Work is taking place this autumn to clear a significant piece of land on the Circle Square site. Demolition contractors will remove Armstrong House and the Mancunian Way spur, which will be the location for one of the hotels and a large multi-storey car park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bruntwood.co.uk/news/bruntw...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


*Now starting to rise...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Today.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045589&page=3


----------



## jrb

Manchester New Square core going up opposite Canal Street. 

Might have a drink in the exact location when I go into town next.

Cracking view. :cheers:

Picture by....



Master_Builder said:


> Paul 62 on Flick


----------



## WingTips

*The £1bn TP At MAN Really Moving At Pace...*



Scottie Dog said:


> This week's updates are courtesy of PlaneTalk. Please do not copy to any other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Pavement Quality apron will become, if I have read the files correctly, the area where the temporary stands 901 & 903 will be placed.
> 
> As well as all of the obvious work taking place, there has been major ongoing work within Terminal 2 to replace/renew the baggage system.


----------



## Justme

I can't help but thinking this is possibly the least inspiring airport construction this century.

It looks like a factory distribution center, not a modern airport. It's a tin shed.


----------



## Quicksilver

Justme said:


> I can't help but thinking this is possibly the least inspiring airport construction this century.
> 
> It looks like a factory distribution center, not a modern airport. It's a tin shed.


Didn't want to make this comment myself but totally agree. Especially if you compare it to everything else what is happening in the city.


----------



## WingTips

*Fortis Quay | Salford Quays | 90/56/44/33/27m | 26/17/13/10/8 fl | u/c *

*Another Development On the Quays Taking Shape...* 



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Got some better photos today as the pilling rig & crane was still on site, so I decided to go around the site for a closer look....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then went on the tram past the site for an even closer look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Pile highlighted there


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947803&page=11


----------



## jrb

Manchester Hyperloop.

Manchester Station.

Posted on Vimeo 7 day's ago.

272564356


----------



## jrb

Another small step to completion of the 1st tower.

Picture's by......



TamaSuperstar said:


> You can see the plastic coming off the inside of the lower floors now.


----------



## WingTips

These really are Iconic !!


----------



## WingTips

*Kampus | Aytoun St | 16/16/15 fl | U/C *

*I so look forwards to seeing this completed ...*



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711296&page=31


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> I can't help but thinking this is possibly the least inspiring airport construction this century.
> 
> It looks like a factory distribution center, not a modern airport. It's a tin shed.


Yeah, I think the airport expansion is looking like it will be 'functional' rather than 'spectacular' :|


----------



## WingTips

*Trafford Park Metrolink Update...*

*Our Roving Reporters Have Been Out and About Again...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> A quick shufty then j. Lots of noisy activity on top at Pomona but all behind screenage just now . . .
> 
> 2018-06-05 002 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> The main development seems to have been the building of the embankment at the bottom section of the descent :-
> 
> 2018-06-05 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 011 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 012 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 017 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 031 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 032 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 050 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 051 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 059 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 065 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-06-05 064 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2388


----------



## mileymc1

*Back On Top?*

Rather a big deal for Manchester today as the 63rd crane was erected! This is not including the half a dozen over at the airport or any around Stockport, Bolton, Altrincham or Bury.

Before the global rescission 2007 Manchester was an up coming modern, rebranded city with hives of activity. New multi million districts underway, first ever real skyscraper outside London standing at 160m just completed. Things was on fire... Until the _"credit crunch"_ hit. Soon after the cranes disappeared rapidly, current proposals where cancelled, new proposals where scarce and buildings that where under construction came to a halt. Within a short period 63 cranes dropped down to 3.

Over the last 3 years things has sky rocketed again. As proven today, we are *BACK* up to 63 cranes! Amble proposals pouring in, dozens under construction and countless in planning, about to start or preparing for planning. At least another 10 cranes are expected to be erected over the next couple of weeks. Manchester already has more than any U.S city including New York or Chicago!

Have a look at the chart below and watch this space as another massive milestone will be reached over the next couple of weeks.










VDB has been keeping a great chart and record for years, everyone at the Manchester thread has to give him credit for his hard work. Much appreciated VDB!


----------



## Quicksilver

Impressive and I believe this time growth is a bit more sustainable unless economy is hit in the big way. Property prices are cooling down, BTL are cooled down big way but still this is doesn’t harm activity in any visible way. May be it’s a real decentralisation shift from London this time.


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C*
*
A great shot from Marky...*



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


----------



## WingTips

*ABC | Quay Street | 12 fl | Refurb...*
*
A major refurb is taking place with this project...*



Master_Builder said:


> A few more images from the docs.





OCMCR said:


> Progress as of today....





jrb said:


> Inside the building.
> 
> Twitter.





Master_Builder said:


> If they can get the rest of the building to scrub up like that, this is going to look brand new.
> 
> ABC Twitter


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661033&page=13


----------



## Justme

Hang on...

Is that a new cinema? Will it be like Home, an arthouse one or a blockbuster one like in the printworks.

I hope it is another arthouse cinema... a city the size of Manchester deserves more than one arthouse cinema in the city centre... (the cinema facade looks great by the way)


----------



## jrb

TBH we're getting to a point where it might be easier for everyone who views this thread to go straight to the Manchester Construction page thread which is updated every single day. There are 3 pages and 105 threads in total, so far. :nuts: We just can't keep up with the all the construction going on. We'd have to spend all day on this thread just to update it. :lol:

Anyway. Stick this link in your favs for a quick look. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=969 We'll definitely keep on updating this thread when possible.


----------



## jrb

Justme said:


> Hang on...
> 
> Is that a new cinema? Will it be like Home, an arthouse one or a blockbuster one like in the printworks.
> 
> I hope it is another arthouse cinema... a city the size of Manchester deserves more than one arthouse cinema in the city centre... (the cinema facade looks great by the way)


There's a rumour that Everyman Cinema might be on the cards. Can't remember exactly where I read it, but nothing coming up on Google.


----------



## WingTips

*Angel Gardens | NOMA | 108m | 35 fl | U/C *

*This City Centre Development progressing well... *



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918&page=74


----------



## jrb

Manchester Instagram.

Taken this Afternoon.

You can see the storm clouds over South Manchester heading North.


----------



## jrb

Posting so much ATM. There's a reason. Again, can't remember if I posted these?99% sure I haven't?

If you want to see what the roof of the tower looks like, Alamy preview picture's.

Note the big roof hole/space in the atrium roof. Trust me, it's huge. The atrium will blow everyone away.


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester's New Tallest Building *


Word on the forum is that the South Tower element of Owen St has now surpassed the height of Beetham Tower (169m), making it our *new tallest building*! Still some way to go before it hits 200m, but already having a massive impact on the city skyline! 

Credit to Gshutty for the photos - 



















included this photo as it's from the north side of the city (opposite end) showing just how considerable the visual impact is and how it ties in with other high rise developments around the city. Both Beetham Tower & No1 Spinningfields were designed by Simpson Haugh, as well as Owen St. The tower closest in this image is 100 Greengate (130m) designed by OMI -


----------



## Scottie Dog

Here is my weekly update of the MANTP project taken from PlaneTalk. Please respect my request not to copy this to any other forums or threads. Thank you.



























Of interest is the reference to Taxiway Kilo stopbar. This of course is partial confirmation of my suggested naming of taxiways in my post of 10th June.



























Judging by the width of this structure I suspect it may be the interior of the Link Connector between the new terminal and Pier 1.


----------



## WingTips

*Chapel Wharf | 69/53/50/44m | 23/18/17/15 fl | U/C*

*Looking Good...*



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243356&page=76


----------



## WingTips

*"Manchester has been ranked as the best performing city in the UK – outside of London – for attracting foreign direct investment projects."*

*"Manchester has been ranked as the best performing city in the UK – outside of London – for attracting foreign direct investment projects.*

There were 45 FDI projects in 2017 and 43% of those were in the North West.

The North West recorded its highest number of FDI projects over the past decade, with a 17% increase in projects in 2017 compared to the previous year – up from 90 to 105.

The region gained the third largest number of projects in the UK, behind London (459) and Scotland (116), according to EY’s 2018 UK Attractiveness Survey.

The number of jobs secured by investments in the North West region in 2017 has more than doubled compared to the previous year (from 3,498 to 7,035) and marks the highest number of jobs secured in the region this decade.

Four North West towns or cities make the top 20 ranking by volume of investments, with Manchester, Liverpool, Warrington and Salford all making the cut.

*Manchester continued to dominate the North West in terms of attracting FDI with 45 projects in 2017,* but this figure was only up by 2% on 2016. Liverpool conversely had a less successful year than in 2016, falling to 17th place with a decline in projects of 10%.

Warrington out-performed neighbouring Liverpool, securing 10 projects and ranked joint 13th for UK FDI in 2017. Salford shares its 20th ranking with six other locations, securing 6 projects each.

The leading sector in the North West in 2017 was digital – also the leading sector for the UK as a whole. Digital projects across the region accounted for 19 projects in 2017 – a rise of 19% on 2016.

The second most popular sector in the North West was business services, with 13 projects in 2017. Although, in 2017 business services saw a decline of 32% compared to 2016 when 19 projects were recorded from the sector.

*Bob Ward, Managing Partner at EY in the North West said: “While Manchester’s inward investment figures stand out head and shoulders above all other cities outside London*, the fact that Liverpool, Warrington and *Salford *also make the top 20 as significant locations attracting serious inward investment is also a major cause for celebration.

“The Northern Powerhouse message is one that plays well on the international stage and the North West, along with our near neighbours in Yorkshire and the North East, is seeing that translate into record levels of investment across a broad spectrum of sectors and importantly into jobs.

“The North West achieving the third highest number of investment projects in the UK (outside of London) last year tells a standout success story of the Northern Powerhouse and gives us solid foundations as we continue to work towards rebalancing the UK economy.” "

Originally posted by jrb.

Source...Business Desk North West.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the Arundel Street Planning Application.










PS. Will upload the screen grabs Tomorrow Morning on the Manchester Forum. And on here.  Too late now in the UK. 23.22pm.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

With River Street my spreadsheet says that is 28 building over 80m+ built or under construction in GM. Is this right?

Owen Street	200.5
Beetham Tower	169
Owen Street	158
Owen Street	140
Exchange Court	130
Owen Street	122
Co-Op	118
Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside	110
Oxygen	109
City Tower	107
Angel Gardens	106
New Wakefield	106
River Street	95
Axis	93
1 Spinningfields	91
Arndale	90
Media CIty Blue	90
Furness Quay	90
Greengate2	88
Town Hall	87
Michagan Gardens (1/4)	86
Michagan Gardens (2/4)	86
Cambridge Street	83
Water Street	82
The Heart	82
North Tower	80
Manchester One	80
CJC	80


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



Master_Builder said:


> Latest drone video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=96&v=IfkG2YPKaVE



...


----------



## jrb

A very small section of the Manchester Day Parade which celebrates the city every year with a theme.

We're a good looking bunch us Mancunians. :lol:

Deansgate, looking towards you know what. 

Note: The crown is no going on. 2 panels in this picture.

Flickr.










PS. In town Tomorrow, so I will try and do my next Monthly update.


----------



## mileymc1

*The big 10 regional cities with most investment throughout 2017.*












> 10) Newcastle - £50 million
> 9) Sheffield - £54 million
> 8) Aberdeen - £99 million
> 7) Leeds - £127 million
> 6) Cardiff - £289 million
> 5) Bristol - £396million
> 4) Edinburgh - £411 million
> 3) Glasgow - £453 million
> 2) Birmingham - £599 million
> * 1) Manchester - £917 million*
> 
> Full report on 2017 stats for each city viewed below.
> 
> http://content.knightfrank.com/rese...nal-cities-office-market-report-2018-5298.pdf


Thanks to markydeedrop


----------



## WingTips

mileymc1 said:


> *The big 10 regional cities with most investment throughout 2017.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to markydeedrop


Wow Manchester investment is Phenomenal !!


----------



## WingTips

* Erie Basin | Salford Quays | 60m | 15 fl | U/C *

*This Waterside development now really taking shape... *



Dandotco said:


>


----------



## Quicksilver

WingTips said:


> Wow Manchester investment is Phenomenal !!


And this is just commercial, you can double it with residential too.


----------



## jrb

Insidermedia.



> Plans to build two huge towers in Manchester – one of which would stand at 51-storeys – have been recommended for approval with the proposals considered to be a "striking landmark development" at an "important gateway site".
> 
> The application is earmarked for land bounded by Chester Road, Mancunian Way and the former Bridgewater Canal offices. DQ Investments(Renaker) is the applicant with SimpsonHaugh, Deloitte, Chris Burnett Associates and Ambiente, among others, working on the scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed are two 51-storey and 21-storey towers, which would be connected by a two-storey podium. The pair would comprise 664 apartments. Of this total, 481 would be in the taller of the two structures, with the other accommodating 168.
> 
> Also included would be 664 cycle spaces and 260 car parking spaces, as well as 7,160 sq ft of commercial space, a swimming pool and gym.
> 
> https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/approval-nears-for-huge-manchester-towers


----------



## jrb

St Michael's get the go ahead. 



> Government confirms St Michael’s all-clear
> 
> 21 Jun 2018, 07:43
> 
> The controversial Manchester city centre development is to go ahead after Secretary of State James Brokenshire notified the St Michael’s Partnership that the application will not be called in for a public inquiry.
> 
> Due to its proximity to Manchester Town Hall and the city’s civic quarter, the £200m scheme attracted fierce criticism, with the initial proposal, featuring two towers, being withdrawn before the scheme was redesigned by Hodder + Partners.
> 
> Hodder’s reworked proposal, approved by Manchester City Council in March, features a single 39-storey tower. The scheme will include a five-star 216-bedroom hotel and 189 apartments, along with 148,000 sq ft of office accommodation, 33,000 sq ft of leisure space including a rooftop terrace and a boutique hotel in the former Bootle Street police station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/government-confirms-st-michaels-all-clear/


----------



## jrb

The CGI is just a concept. Plans for the site are still to be made public.

Insidermedia.



> Work on a huge residential-led scheme earmarked for the outskirts of Manchester city centre could take a huge step forward in August with demolition works on the retail park currently located on the site scheduled to start, Insider can reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The acquisition of Central Retail Park completed in November last year. The deal was said to be the largest ever residential land purchase in the city centre.
> 
> TH Real Estate was behind the sale to Manchester City Council, which has earmarked the area for development in partnership with Manchester City's owner Abu Dhabi United Group (ADUG).
> 
> https://www.insidermedia.com/inside...formation-to-move-ahead-with-demolition-works


----------



## jrb

The first piece of cladding on No8 First Street has gone on.


----------



## jrb

Bonded Warehouse, St John's.




























And.


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> PLANNING | Towers head bumper Manchester agenda
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-towers-head-bumper-manchester-agenda/


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Bonded Warehouse, St John's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.


I am very much looking forwards to seeing the redeployment of this site.


----------



## jrb

Original post by.....



Master_Builder said:


> The lowrise block along Miller street has reached full height. Image courtesy of Lee Wilkinson on Twitter.


----------



## jrb

One of the worst looking buildings in Manchester City centre is thankfully going.

New update by Master Builder.

No images of the proposal yet. Public exhibition next Week.

Can you believe that some People wanted to retain the building. :lol:



Master_Builder said:


> Bold and distinctly Manchester. I like the sound of that. Excited about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.highstreetmanchester.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Ancoats Retail Park. Closed off and ready to be bulldozed. :banana:

That's some serious amount of city centre land.

Let's hope the city council and ADUG/Abu Dhabi have some ambitious proposals for what is effectively a blank canvas. Manchester Life's(MCC/ADUG) proposals have been a bit underwhelming so far. Quantity over quality.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Worth keeping an eye over the coming Weeks and Months.

St Michael's, Twitter. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=116926309

St Michael's website. https://st-michaels.com Sure it's the previous URL? Holding page changed. About to go live?



> St. Michael's
> @stmichaelsmcr
> ·
> 19h
> 
> Our £200m vision for St Michael’s off Deansgate on Jackson’s Row will be realised. It will contribute more than £80 million in gross value added to the local economy and £147m in government tax revenues over ten years.


----------



## WingTips

*Clippers Quay | Salford Quays | 11/10/10/9/9 fl | U/C *

*Cladding still be fitted, but not too long now until completion...
*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size here.


----------



## jrb

Mart, Instagram. 

The rapidly changing skyline of Manchester


----------



## symmetry

^^^ I think they're maybe using this corner building as a reference point for that new development on High Street.


----------



## delores

It's nice to see a building in Manchester that addresses the roof of a building as apposed to the predictable flat roof of most tower designs. Definitely a move in the right direction.


----------



## jrb

James Sidlow, Twitter.

St John's tower, Marketing Suite, No1 Spinningfields.

Opening next Week. https://stjohnsmanchester.com/the-tower/


----------



## jrb

Eccles is Salford.

Picture by.....



Saul Silver said:


> From Eccles, yesterday.


----------



## VDB

^^

The sky looks almost like a watercolour painting


----------



## jrb

Not a sight you will see often. The very top/roof of one of the Deansgate Square towers. You can see the crown cladding of the tower to the right, and a fixing bracket bottom left

Manchester, Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















Update by GShutty


----------



## jrb

Slightly off topic, but should look great.

No doubt it will start raining from the 23rd of July onwards.

Prolific North.



> Sundae Communications will be handling the press and publicity for this summer’s major Bee In The City art trail in Manchester[/b].
> 
> The agency has been retained by Wild in Art to promote the trail, which will see *100 Bee sculptures placed around the city between July and September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://beeinthecitymcr.co.uk
> 
> After which they will be auctioned off to raise money for the Lord Mayor of Manchester’s We Love MCR charity.
> 
> “Bee in the City is such a brilliant initiative and we couldn’t be happier to have been chosen to be part of this important campaign. We love celebrating our wonderful city and sharing such brilliant news about Manchester with the local, national and international press,” said Fiona McGarva, managing director of Sundae Communications.
> 
> The bees have all been designed by different artists and include the likes of Hilda Bugden, I Wanna Bee Adored and Hac Bee Enda. Sundae also developed a partnership with Liam Gallagher to create a Rock ‘n’ Roll Bee alongside artist Julie Dodd. This was placed at Parklife, receiving global coverage.
> 
> “We’re delighted to be working with Sundae Communications on Bee in the City. They have an excellent track record in delivering campaigns for the Manchester creative scene and wider cultural sector, and they are passionate about the importance of creativity,” added Sally-Ann Wilkinson, director of Wild in Art.
> 
> The bee pictured and in the film is Sundae's own creation, the Summer Sundae Bee, designed by Manchester artist Lei-Mai LeMaow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Not been monitoring the forums loads these days but glad to see you have posted on here again VDB. Obviously appreciate all the input from others, but your posts are always easy to digest, provide some context and are nicely formatted.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Axis Tower, 28 storeys, 173 apartments, Deansgate.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Instagram, Manchester.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Landmark, 13 storeys, office block, St Peters Square.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/#

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Circle Square, bunch of different buildings (student accom, hotel, office blocks, car park), no idea what is currently being built, Oxford Road.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester New Square, 3 x 12 to 15 storey blocks, 351 apartments plus retail, Canal Street West.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C* 

*Onwards an Upwards go these New Icons....In Glorious Sunshine... *



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Kampus, part refurb/part new build, 500ish rental apartments, retail and leisure space, Canal Street East.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dn Sq
4 x 123, 92, 83.5 and 3 storey towers
13 apartments, 144 townhouses and 3 x Waitrose
Ordsall
Ugly as sin.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Windmill Green, 7 storeys, entrepreneurial hub/grade A offices, rooftop bee sanctuary, opposite convention centre.

https://flic.kr/p/28UKeirhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/28QqZvhhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/28UKegnhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/28UKec4https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

*MAN £1bn TP Update...*



Scottie Dog said:


> Another week and another set of updates courtesy of PlaneTalk to whom full credit is given. Please do not copy to any other site or forum.


----------



## WingTips

*Just some of the many Dozens of Cranes in Manchester at the moment...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> https://flic.kr/p/24QavaUhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LtBypUhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Some Instagram crackers.




















[


----------



## WingTips

The UK`s Newest Iconic Buildings Are Stunning.


----------



## wakka12

They are very lovely..it seems nearly like a coin toss whether these big towers will look good or not..very lucky such prominent ones look this good, because they'll be around a while !


----------



## WingTips

wakka12 said:


> They are very lovely..it seems nearly like a coin toss whether these big towers will look good or not..very lucky such prominent ones look this good, because they'll be around a while !


No coin toss....these are stunning. "!!


----------



## wakka12

WingTips said:


> No coin toss....these are stunning. "!!


I know that these towers are, the ones pictures above..I meant with a lot of the tall buildings across UK going up now, bit of a coin toss whether they'll look good or not, a lot of low quality ones, and its great that these very prominent ones in manchester look fantastic


----------



## WingTips

*Plots F, J & I | Middlewood Locks | 9/8/7 fl | U/C *

*Nearing Completion and looking good....*




OCMCR said:


> Three from today showing the landscaping coming along as the first phase of construction comes towards a close....
> 
> The most prominent building to the front of this phase as you come from Trinity Way is branded Charcoal. Which alongside the image of another block called Iron gives us an indication to the naming theme here.


----------



## WingTips

*Hotel Indigo | City Buildings | Corporation Street | 46m | 14 fl | U/C *

*Another New Hotel in the City Centre Construction Now Well Advanced...*



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today and I love the old building at the front. This is definitely the best view of it.


----------



## Quicksilver

I like projects in Manchester but the round hotel looks very cheap and will age badly too.


----------



## jrb

Place North West.

Click on the link below the map for the full article.



> SPECIAL REPORT | HS2 arrival heralds opportunities and disruption
> 
> 10 Jul 2018, 11:16
> 
> At a consultation teeming with interested locals and property owners – but perhaps surprisingly, no protestors – HS2 has outlined its route into Manchester via the airport, while a number of major pinch points, and possible development opportunities, have been identified.
> 
> HS2’s approach into Piccadilly station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...arrival-heralds-opportunities-and-disruption/


----------



## WingTips

*Oxid House | 47 Houldsworth Street | 13 fl | U/C *

*Nears Completion...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 2nd July, front units.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27oFeu8https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## Bligh

Oxid House looks amazing. I love the materials used and the little open space at the bottom. Great


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | Media City | 19 fl | U/C *

*A quick update...*



jrb said:


> Instagram.


----------



## jrb

Could have gone in the Economic/Office thread.

Click on the link for an interesting article about the funding and delivery of the proposal.



> *Qiagen takes Citylabs 2.0 as life sciences campus*
> 
> 11 Jul 2018, 15:44
> 
> Charlie Schouten & Nicola Byrne
> 
> *Qiagen is expected to take the entire 92,000 sq ft Citylabs 2.0 development in Manchester* as “a world-leading precision medicine campus,” ahead of contractor Sir Robert McAlpine starting on site in the autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Robert McAlpine has been chosen as main contractor and will work alongside project managers BuroFour and Gardiner & Theobald to deliver the building by summer 2020, with a start on site expected in either September or October this year.
> 
> *Qiagen already has a presence in Manchester off Lloyd Street North, but estimated the new campus would create up to 800 new jobs*.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/qiagen-takes-citylabs-2-0-as-life-sciences-campus/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> *FEC plans ‘landmark’ tall buildings in £1bn Northern Gateway*
> 
> 11 Jul 2018, 11:41	Charlie Schouten
> 
> Far East Consortium and Manchester City Council have outlined sites within the 15,000-home Northern Gateway, running from Victoria Station to Queens Park, which could host “landmark” tall buildings, according to a newly-released regeneration framework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As part of its strategic regeneration framework for the site, FEC has outlined where tall buildings could be developed. These include sites along the River Irk; a site just outside Victoria Station on the Northern side of the railway arches on the station’s approach; and sites opposite Angel Meadow.
> 
> A map suggests the area, which has been split into seven neighbourhoods, will see buildings up to 16 storeys in height with “opportunities for distinctive landmark buildings with a focus on height” highlighted, particularly around Angel Meadow, St Catherine’s Wood, and the Green Quarter.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/fec-plans-landmark-tall-buildings-in-1bn-northern-gateway/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> University consults on digital school
> 
> 12 Jul 2018, 10:13
> 
> Manchester Metropolitan University will today host a public consultation session over its plans for a £35m School of Digital Arts facility at the All Saints campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SODA will house subjects including film, animation, UX design, photography, games design and Artificial Intelligence.
> 
> MMU said that the building itself is to be future-proofed, able to respond to changes in tech, and will contain a digital innovation lab, open workspaces, green screens, edit suites, screening space, a media gallery, sound and music studios and production studios.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/university-consults-on-digital-school/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> *Bruntwood eyes 2020 completion for Didsbury Technology Park*
> 
> 11 Jul 2018, 10:30
> 
> Bruntwood is aiming to complete Didsbury Technology Park, featuring more than 155,000 sq ft of office space, by 2020 after securing a £3.3m loan from the North West Evergreen Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruntwood is working with Manchester City Council, Siemens, and PJ Livesey to deliver the project on nine acres of the Siemens Campus off Princess Road.
> 
> The loan will be used to support the first phase, featuring a 20,000 sq ft office building designed by architect Sheppard Robson, which is being built by contractor North Midland. Featuring floor plates of up to 7,000 sq ft, the building is being marketed by Cushman & Wakefield and JLL.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/bruntwood-eyes-2020-completion-for-didsbury-technology-park/


----------



## jrb

Not much there ATM, but officially under construction.

Hotel and car park, Circle Square.



alr1970 said:


> Piling is about to start:
> 
> Circle Square MSCP and Hotel by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Very nice.

Instagram.



















https://www.windmillgreen.com


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

100 Greengate, 44 storeys, 349 apartments, Salford.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

4 proposals go before planning today.

Click on the PNW link below for full details.

Think 3 New Bailey offices for HMRC will fly through. :yes:



> *PLANNING | ECF dominates Salford agenda*
> 
> 13 Jul 2018, 08:33
> 
> The Three New Bailey office building pre-let to HMRC and plans for a Buttress-designed residential scheme on Chapel Street are the stand-out items facing Salford’s planning committee next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wavelength, Furness Quay
> Eaton Works
> Plots E7 and E8, Chapel Street
> Three New Bailey
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/planning-ecf-dominates-salford-agenda/


----------



## jrb

Gore Street, Apartments.


----------



## jrb

Sir Henry Royce Institute



















http://www.royce.ac.uk/


----------



## jrb

Pavilion & Fields, Spinninfields.


----------



## jrb

Chapel Wharf, Apartments.(Dandara) uke:


----------



## WingTips

*"Booking.com signs up for £100m campus at St John’s"*

*"Tech company Booking.com will be one of the key anchor tenants for Allied London’s £1bn St John’s Quarter in Manchester after taking 222,000 sq ft at the Goods Yard on a 12-year lease.*
*
The company will consolidate four offices into the new site, which is due to host 1,500 staff initially, with 200 new roles due to be added “as soon as possible”.*

Manchester Goods Yard features three 10-storey offices; contractor Lendlease has already started enabling works and is due complete the build by 2020.

Along with fit-out of the offices and additional staff, Booking.com said the campus represented a £100m investment in the site over 10 years. The offices will be the e-commerce company’s global headquarters for its ground transport division.


*Ian Brown, chief executive of Booking.com’s transport division, said: “We are committed to the city of Manchester and to its future as one of Europe’s largest and most important tech hubs. We plan to develop Manchester Goods Yard into one of the most exciting and dynamic workplaces in the UK,"*

Michael Ingall, chief executive of Allied London, added: “We have formed a great working relationship with the senior management at Booking.com,
which has enabled us to reinforce the company’s commitment to Manchester.

“Enterprise City at St. John’s provides vital infrastructure to creative, digital and tech companies, across 10 buildings in total. We’re proud to be working with companies such as Booking.com at Enterprise City, ensuring the cluster will have an international role in the tech and media sectors.”

OBI Property advised Booking.com on the deal, while Allied London represented itself. Will Lewis, director of OBI, said: “We have been working with Booking.com for a number of years and this is certainly one of Manchester’s major success stories in recent times.

“The growth of the business has been remarkable and this transaction represents the largest office letting in the city for some 16 years. It proves Manchester, as a city, has the infrastructure and talent pool to support the growth of global enterprises on an international scale.

The wider St John’s quarter features 18 new-builds stretching between Water Street, Liverpool Road, and Quay Street. These includes a 54-storey residential tower, a 30-storey co-living and commercial tower; Nickel & Dime, twin residential towers stretching to 36 storeys; and South Village, eight eight-storey mixed-use buildings.

Lendlease is delivering these buildings and is expected to complete construction in 2026.

The professional team on St John’s also includes architects Denton Corker Marshall and Chapman Taylor; structural engineer Curtins; M&E consultant Crooks Walker; and principle designer Orsa."

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/booking-com-signs-up-for-100m-campus-at-st-johns/

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987731


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

Cranes and the whole site. Hence 3 picture's.


----------



## jrb

Taken from the 21st floor of Beetham Tower. 

The windows definitely need cleaning.


----------



## jrb

Kampus.


----------



## jrb

New Square.

Steel arriving.




























From the Canal Street side/bar balcony.


----------



## jrb

Deansgate Square from Castlefield.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

125 Deansgate, 12 storey office block, Deansgate.

5th August.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

*Landmark | Oxford Street | 59m | 14 fl | U/C*



jrb said:


>



Really taking shape now...


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Chapel Wharf, 4 towers, 12 to 22 storeys, 995 PRS apartments, Chapel Street.

5th August.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *100 Embankment* | Greengate
> Apartments | Salford
> 
> *Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 2 Chapel St , Greengate, Salford M3
> 
> 
> Architect: Flanagan Lawrence
> 
> 
> Floors: 9 floors
> 
> 
> Office Space: 165,000sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: Ask Real Estate
> 
> *Current status:* Planning app submitted
> 
> *Nearest transport:* Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning app submitted today for 101's sister project:
> 
> 
> 
> http://publicaccess.salford.gov.uk/...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=O6C0XJNPIA000


*Posted 8/8/2018...*



GShutty said:


> ^^ This is the first development in the city (I think), by the Ask/Richardson partnership, post Ask/Carillion. The same partnership that will hopefully deliver the GMex, 'Found Space', development, which is IMHO one of tgd most exciting and significant of all the citys' development pipeline. Let's hope this one is a raging success for them. Another important piece of the jigsaw at this end of the city.
> 
> Hopefully we will soon see some significant progression with the Medieval Quarter landscaping?
> 
> Slow Burn? :cheers:


*Posted 8/8/2018...*



Accura4Matalan said:


> Couple of shots from yesterday afternoon. Just ground prep at the moment.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920223&page=5
...


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Local Blackfriars, 17 and 13 storey, 380 rental apartments and townhouses, completion Sept 2019, Trinity Way.

5th August.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Kampus, 500ish rental apartments and retail space, Canal Street East.

5th August.

https://flic.kr/p/27d4swNhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/27d4sKyhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/MQmtkmhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester New Square, 351 for sale apartments, 7 retail/restaurant units, Canal Street West.

5th August.

https://flic.kr/p/MQnTpShttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/29XTvBrhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/29XTvwBhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

*Clippers Quay | Salford Quays | 11/10/10/9/9 fl | U/C *

*Looking good...*



purple_cat said:


> Early this morning
> 
> 20180809_072758 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr





Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> As seen yesterday


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dakota Deluxe, 9 storeys, 137 rooms, Piccadilly Basin.

4th August.

https://flic.kr/p/MRgJymhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/29UvCk9https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/29YMtxchttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Manchester, absolutely crane potty.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dakota Deluxe Manchester, 9 storeys, 137 rooms, Piccadilly Basin.

10th August.

https://flic.kr/p/2ab64zShttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/299RwPWhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/299RwZLhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/LuoNCnhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Blossom Street, 8/7 storeys, 143 apartments/townhouses + retail space, Great Ancoats Street.

13th August.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

https://flic.kr/p/LuDjxKhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## gravesVpelli

Manchester looking more like Britain's answer to 'Chicago' as London is to 'New York City'. Some of these new builds are good but the streets look so grim. Much more needs to be done to urban landscaping to break away from the British blight on most of UK's city streets. The roadscape is so dismal and soul-destroying.


----------



## AbidM

The "roadscape" is the best bit about Manchester renaissance.


----------



## Justme

gravesVpelli said:


> Manchester looking more like Britain's answer to 'Chicago' as London is to 'New York City'. Some of these new builds are good but the streets look so grim. Much more needs to be done to urban landscaping to break away from the British blight on most of UK's city streets. The roadscape is so dismal and soul-destroying.


Agreed. I notice a huge difference in streetscape maintenance between Manchester and London (or many other Northern cities as well).

Our city needs to maintain our streetscapes better.


----------



## Scottie Dog

*Manchester Airport Transformation Programme *

Due to having my house totally rewired, and the resulting lose of wifi etc, I'm running late with updates. Here however are details from last Friday's PlaneTalk(to whom full credit is given), Issue 55. My usual request applies in so far as asking that the images are not copied to any other forums etc.


----------



## PJH2015

Scottie Dog said:


> *Manchester Airport Transformation Programme *
> 
> Due to having my house totally rewired, and the resulting lose of wifi etc, I'm running late with updates. Here however are details from last Friday's PlaneTalk(to whom full credit is given), Issue 55. My usual request applies in so far as asking that the images are not copied to any other forums etc.


I didn't realise the full programme of works (including refurb of the existing Terminal 2 building) will not be complete until 2024, that's a long time!


----------



## WingTips

*Clippers Quay | Salford Quays | 11/10/10/9/9 fl | U/C *

The first phase of Apartments are now available to rent... *
*



AJD1984 said:


> Urban Bubble twitter


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester New Square | 49/46/39m | 14/13/11 fl | U/C *

*And Up She Goes....*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 20th August.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/





MatthewDalrymple said:


> A few from the 16th I forgot.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27yBwKyhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Lys4H2https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27yBwFAhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467853&page=81


----------



## WingTips

*Vesta Street | Manchester Life | 9/8/7/3 | U/C*


*A smaller ,but none the less well positioned Development...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 13th August.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/297LQPLhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989177&page=4


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



SOMtastic said:


> Looks like we have 64





GShutty said:


> Deansgate Square, from various vantage points: :cheers:
> 
> #64:
> 
> Deansgate Square (1) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> From the back of the Green Quarter:
> 
> Deansgate Square (6) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> From Cheetham Hill Road:
> 
> Deansgate Square (5) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> From the top of Waterloo Road:
> 
> Deansgate Square (4) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> Set back with church:
> 
> Deansgate Square (3) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> From Platt Lane, Fallowfield:
> 
> Deansgate Square (2) by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr
> 
> You can just see the smaller of the two towers peeking between One Spinningfields and Hardman Square:
> 
> Skyline by G Shuttleworth, on Flickr


….


----------



## Skabbymuff

So impressed by Manchesters drive for a real skyline. No other city is aiming for this in the UK outside of London. Manchester is set to look amazing!


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C *

*Cladding Now Being Applied*



Dandotco said:


>


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=8


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*The New Icons Continue...*



MarkO said:


> From 42nd floor of Beetham this afternoon


----------



## WingTips

*X1 The Gateway | 211 Trafford Road | 62m | 21 fl | U/C *

*Looking Good with Cladding ...*



Dandotco said:


>


----------



## WingTips

*Plots F, J & I | Middlewood Locks | 9/8/7 fl | U/C *

*Looking Fantastic !...*



loweskid said:


> _DSC1013 by Vincent Lowe, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1014 by Vincent Lowe, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1007 by Vincent Lowe, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942949&page=16


----------



## Justme

^^ That is looking almost like it's worth visiting. Would this be somewhere easily accessible once the park around the Ordsall Curve is opened? Or would there still be a huge road/railway in the way?


----------



## jrb

Flickr.



> Ian Clarke
> 
> Manchester 10 miles out
> 
> Walking around Gorse Hall in Stalybridge and in the gaps between the trees, presented with a view of the ever changing skyline of Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/12654...BKTss-26VtNqQ-28ezPme-29xea3b-28w8jvY-29AnpSM
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Bou
> 
> Oldham Mills, Boundary Park, And Manchester’s high rise buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/15643...LKieY-27LK3Xw-299qpd4-2awpX3z-2as5DwA-29qVs2q


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



rolybling said:


> 2018-08-28_12-38-00 by roly bling, on Flickr[/QUOTE


----------



## Scottie Dog

*MANTP Photos*

A quick update for today, taken from Issue 56 of PlaneTalk - to whom full credit is given. Please do not copy to any other forums or threads.




































w/c 27th August 2018









w/c 17th September 2018


----------



## jrb

Sir Henry Royce Institute.





















Front.



















Back.










Top.










http://www.royce.ac.uk/


----------



## jrb

Missed the tip of the crane. :rant:


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

Taken from the portable cabins viewing platform.

Had to wait until the Security Guards locked up and went home. :wink2:

Core for the tower.


----------



## jrb

Unite student tower.

Somebody left the gate open and I walked onsite. :lol:

Silver one.


----------



## jrb

A slow burner, this one.

MMU, Arts and Humanities Building.


----------



## jrb

MECD.

Fact. Stood upright it would be taller than Beetham tower.

Front.



















Back.










Can't fit it all into the picture. Black steel frame to the left, out of shot.


----------



## jrb

Circle Square really is going to be something special, and will have a massive impact on Oxford Road. MCC need to sort the paving out though.

Bit of solar flare on the last pic.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Downing Tower, 32/10/5 storeys, 807 student rooms, SimpsonHaugh designed, corten steel and dark blue back-painted glass rainscreens.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Angel Gardens, 34 storey main tower and two smaller blocks of rental apartments, New Cross.

1st Sept. Bit behind here.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Posted Today by SkyCam Media UK, via their new drone.

If you want to see the full size picture’s and more detail, click on the link below



















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152575964#post152575964


----------



## mileymc1

Even without all the future planned developments, neighbourhoods and towers. What is currently under construction and what has been built over the past five years has changed the city completely. From 2012 to now has seen some of the biggest changes across the region in decades! We thought we had it good in the mid 2000 boom, nothing compered to what's happening right now. Almost 70 cranes just within a small city core is pretty impressive.

Every inch of the city being utilised is wonderful ways. Diversity of skyscrapers, mid rise and restoring of historic buildings. A mixture of new homes, new offices, new hotels, new student apartments, new student neighbourhoods, regeneration of run down neighbourhoods, new concert venues, arts buildings, laboratories, schools! Expansion of metro lines, upgrades on railway lines and of course one of the biggest re-developments in Europe over at the airport which is currently in full swing. 

What also is nice to see, the effect from the city that has been spilling over into New Islington, Salford, Trafford, Stretford and even places like Hulme etc...

Great pics above!


----------



## jrb

Never thought I’d see a bigger construction boom than the previous one in Manchester. How wrong I was. 

Sick Group, Twitter.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Burlington House, SimpsonHaugh, 11 storeys, 91 apartments, Piccadilly Basin.

17th Sept.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Chapel Wharf, 995 PRS apartments, Salford.

Sept 17th.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

9th Sept. East side of the city centre, including Angel Gardens.

https://flic.kr/p/2bs9cuPhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Local Blackfriars, 17 and 13 storeys, 380 PRS apartments, Trinity Way, Salford.

17th Sept.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Proposed. Swan Street. 32 stories.

Originally posted by.....



JabezLad said:


> Some screenshots from the D&A:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a very decent addition to the Cityscape - even if it is on the wrong side of the Inner Ring Road!


----------



## jrb

Local crescent.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.



















Behind Local Crescent is Outwood Wharf.


----------



## jrb

Pavillion and Fields, Spinningfields.

The landscaping is not the same as the initial CGI. Some changes there.

D&D a London Restaurant company with be located in the building.

Yesterday.


----------



## jrb

Taken Yesterday.

Deansgate.










From the GNWH footbridge.










13th floor visible on the 50 storey tower.


----------



## jrb

As promised.

Taking off from Manchester Airport, flying to Bilbao, on Friday 28th of September










And as luck would have it the Easy Jet Pilot(thank you) flew close to Manchester city centre. 

Etihad stadium, top right, just in shot, city centre, Salford Quays, Mediacity, Old Trafford, and Trafford Park.










A bit further on, more of Trafford Park, and passing clouds.


----------



## jrb

Demolition for the St John’s proposal. https://stjohnsmanchester.com

Twitter.


----------



## jrb

another stunning Office development in Manchester is taking shape. The Terracotta on 125 Deansgate is living up to expectations.

Picture's by.......



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 10th Oct.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2axpu9Hhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/NaL7UDhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/PMSJn7https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2axpu42https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/[/QUOTE


----------



## jrb

Picture’s like this by Paul62 on Flickr show the enormous impact Deansgate Square has had on Manchester city centre and the surrounding streets. 

Click on the link for the full-size picture and other picture’s by Pau62.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/15973...QsX4q-2aP32KL-N9JRfR-2awprmp-2aP2HHy-2awpmGe/


----------



## jrb

Plot 9a, First Street, Offices & Hotel, 17 floors.

Click on the link for more CGI’s.

Posted by AJD.



jrb said:


> *Architect:* 5plus
> 
> *Developer:* Ask Real Estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2127502


----------



## VDB

> *CEG submits plans for £79m High Street replacement*
> 
> CEG has moved forward with its proposals for a New York-style replacement for 20-36 High Street in Manchester by submitting a planning application for the project, set to feature 361 apartments and a mezzanine space for retail and leisure.
> 
> The developer has held two consultations on the project, first in July 2017 and then in July this year, and has now put in its planning application for the under-used site, which sits opposite the Arndale Centre.The proposals by CEG and architect FCB Studios, the development is set to include 361 flats, in a mix of one, two and three bedrooms, alongside 12,000 sq ft of units for retail and leisure, built around a central, partially covered public plaza known as Stationer’s Court. The plaza would cut through the scheme in a cross shape, connecting to High Street, Church Street, Bridgewater Place and Birchin Lane.


----------



## joeyoe121

Love both of these, especially the New York style one!!


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

The High St replacement looks sublime and is for me, the best resi proposal I've seen anywhere in the UK since I started coming to this site. 

Manchester is just on another level and it's absolutely awesome to see. Hopefully some good public spaces, landscaping and just general tidying up of the city and it really will be world class.


----------



## jrb

Greedy Sheedy said:


> The High St replacement looks sublime and is for me, the best resi proposal I've seen anywhere in the UK since I started coming to this site.
> 
> Manchester is just on another level and it's absolutely awesome to see. Hopefully some good public spaces, landscaping and just general tidying up of the city and it really will be world class.


There’s loads going on mate. Currently onsite and proposed. Off the top of my head. There are more.



> The £350mill restoration of Manchester Town Hall, including Albert Square has begun. The Town Hall and Albert Square will be closed for about 4 Years.





> Lincoln Square.





> Great Northern Warehouse redevelopment.





> St John’s district, including the Park. Currently onsite.





> Circle Square





> Pavilion and Fields, Spinningfields.
> 
> Click on the link for up to date Picture’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999958&page=12





> Middlewood Locks.





> Northern Gateway, North of the city centre.





> Deansgate Square.





> Grrengate Park.





> Mayfield.





> New Landscaping of the Medieval Quarter.
> 
> Originally post by.... AJD1984, Courtesy of flange and a reminder of the original masterplan
> 
> Planning application now online for the new landscaping around the Cathedral.
> 
> Land Bounded By Manchester Cathedral, Deansgate, Walkers Croft And The River Irwell Victoria Street Manchester M3 1SX
> 
> Public realm works to create a new public amenity space (Phases 1A, 1B and 1C) comprising the creation of a public square in front of Manchester Cathedral, areas of new paving, amenity planting, raised lawns, tree planting, street furniture, lighting and to include opportunities for the integration of future public art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original masterplan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phasing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From,
> http://www.manchester.gov.uk/download/downloads/id/24177/medieval_quarter_srf_2016.pdf (18.22 MB)





> And if you need to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city centre, Salford Quays is a 10 minute tram ride away.(an old aerial picture)





> New Islington next to Ancoats is somewhat of a hidden gem. So much so I’m looking to live there in the future. Sadly it’s off the tourist and visitor map. Or should that be thankfully?


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Remarkable stuff, thanks for the info.


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: 14/16/15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited

More renders have been released of the Kampus project.


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

20-36 High Street.

A thing of beauty. Opposite the beast.(the Arndale Centre) What a dramatic comparison. 

Taken from the planning Application.

Post this Morning by AJD.



AJD1984 said:


> [resize]


----------



## jrb

Just posted by......



AJD1984 said:


> Cheers for the heads-up VDB.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ambiente_i
> 
> It's a stunner! Looks like Stephenson Studio and a better one of theirs. Either way I hope it's real. I've enquired. Looks to be ten floors. I'm thinking hotel due to the style.


----------



## delores

Absolutely love 20-36 High Street. Definitely a nod to the past but that's no bad thing, and the mansard style roof is a real understanding of the context within Manchester done in a very attractive contemporary way.


----------



## JTA

jrb said:


> Just posted by......


I absolutely loathe that Piccadilly Hotel proposal and am genuinely surprised that people on here are complimenting it. It's one of the blandest, cheapest looking proposals Manchester has had in a long time and I hope it never sees the light of day. Boring materials, ugly windows, cheap and generic retail front at street level. It's not attractive at all and within 5 years will look extremely dated. Plus it completely ruins the flow of old buildings on Newton Street and that row on Piccadilly. It doesn't improve the street or area at all, I think I would prefer they just clean up and extend the current building. I don't think I could possibly hate it any more than I do and hope it gets a MAJOR revision before being submitted.


----------



## JamieUK

I don't like it either. It's a defo downgrade in a key location. oh well.


----------



## jrb

Amazon creating 600 Tech jobs in Manchester.
Hanover Building currently being refurbished for Amazon.




> *Amazon creates 600 technology jobs in Manchester*
> 
> The US online retailer is to open its first office in Manchester, with room for 600 new jobs in the Hanover Building in the city’s Northern Quarter – once the headquarters of the Co-operative Group.
> 
> Doug Gurr, the UK manager for Amazon, said the UK was “taking a leading role in our global innovation”.
> 
> “These are Silicon Valley jobs in Britain, and further cement our long-term commitment to the UK,” he said.
> 
> Amazon said the new Manchester team would work on research and development, including software development and machine learning.
> 
> Gurr said: “Manchester was at the heart of the industrial revolution and has a fantastic history of innovation. The city offers an incredibly talented workforce and a budding tech scene with some of the most exciting, fast-growing tech companies in the UK situated here.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/18/amazon-creates-600-technology-jobs-in-manchester


----------



## mileymc1

Arundel Street Update:

One of the better projects *REFUSED* at planning today. Mainly due to the height and scale of the tower being proposed within a conservation area.

Such a shame, stunning building!


----------



## Pennypacker

Conservation area? What are they conserving? An urban motorway and commieblocks?


----------



## mileymc1

The new and the old. Great pic thank to OCMCR


----------



## jrb

Not checked Vikas Shah’s MBE, Twitter page, for a while. And once again his drone picture’s never disappoint. https://mobile.twitter.com/MrVikas

2 set’s of 6.


----------



## jrb

2nd set of 6.


----------



## jrb

St John’s demolition and ground works continue.

Picture by Aerial Video TV Twitter.

Post by......



Master_Builder said:


> This will give us all an idea where the buildings will be located on the site.


----------



## VDB

*One Thompson Street* | New Cross
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Thompson St, New Cross, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Beech Design & Build


Floors: 9-15


Height: 50m


Number of apartments: 155


Office space: 289m²


Developer: Beech Design & Build




















Demolition on site is nearly finished. Photo by monkey_tennis


----------



## VDB

*MediaCity Phase 2 Plots D5, C6 & B5* | Salford Quays
Mixed Use | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: MediaCityUK










Address: MediaCity Phase 2 Plots D5, C6 & B5, Salford Quays, Manchester M50

Detailed information

Architects: Chapman Taylor, Jeffrey Bell, Sheppard Robson


Number of storeys: 27 | 23 | 21 | 17 | 15 | 9


Number of apartments: 572


Office space: 296,591 sqft


Live/work space: 35,249 sqft


Developer: Peel Holdings





























Demolition has nearly completed on site at MediaCityUK Phase 2. Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer:


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft


Floors: 52 | 22


Height: 153m | 67m


No. of apartments: 665


Developer: Renaker

New images have been released of the Elizabeth Tower, which is currently under construction.


----------



## VDB

*Manchester Goods Yard & No1 Grape Street* | St Johns
Commercial | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Manchester Goods Yard & No1 Grape Street, St Johns development area, Manchester, M3

Detailed information

Architect: Denton Corker Marshall | Cartwright Pickard


Floors: 11 | 10


Office space: 341,447 sqft


Developer: Allied London

After Booking.com announced plans to move their headquarters to Manchester Goods Yard over the summer, Allied London have gone back in for planning to rearrange the building and double the amount of office space proposed.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by....



AJD1984 said:


> Not seen this before. All the approved proposals including Hotspur Press


----------



## Quicksilver

Some sort of Le Defance is forming.


----------



## jrb

125 Deansgate.

Terracotta cladding looking superb.

Originally posted by.....



AJD1984 said:


> 125deansgate.com


----------



## VDB

*Fortis Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: Furness Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architect: Bowman Riley


Floors: 27, 17, 13, 10 and 8


Height: 90m, 56m, 44m, 33m, 27m 


Number of apartments: 593


Cost: £200m


Developer: Elite City Living (Beaumont Morgan & Fortis)





























Core rising at Fortis Quay


----------



## VDB

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Two New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Central Salford, Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Floors: 11


Height: 51m


Office Space: 262,672sqft


Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft


Developer: English Cities Fund




















Progress at Two New Bailey:


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: various, 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 1.2 million sqft


Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group






































Progress at Circle Square, photo by markydeedrop











And from Twitter:


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Floors: 14/16/15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214sqft 


Developer: Aytoun St Developments Limited















































Lots of activity down at Kampus. Photos by markydeedrop


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C* 



jrb said:


> Instagram.


*Looking very sleek*


----------



## VDB

*Riverside House* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Riverside House, New Bailey Street, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Office space: 13,207 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 2,206 sqft 


Developer: English Cities Fund




















Windows being delivered at Riverside House


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *Riverside House* | New Bailey
> Offices | Salford
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: N/A
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Salford Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Riverside House, New Bailey Street, Salford, Manchester M3
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: AHMM
> 
> 
> Office space: 13,207 sqft
> 
> 
> Ground floor commercial space: 2,206 sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: English Cities Fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows being delivered at Riverside House



I very much like the style of this development.


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C *





TofuCity said:


> Really beginning to make an impact around here and bulking up the MediaCityUK skyline!


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=8


----------



## VDB

*X1 Manchester Waters* | Pomona
Apartments | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Pomona










Address: Pomona Island South, Trafford, Manchester M16

Detailed information

Architect: Falconer, Chester, Hall


Floors: 9, 11


Number of apartments: 216


Phase 1 of 2


Cost: £110m


Developer: X1




















Update from Cornbrook station by markydeedrop


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

AC Marriott, 9 storeys, 172 rooms, New Cross.

18th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Landmark, 13 storey office block, Oxford Street.

17th Nov.


----------



## gravesVpelli

I admire the fortitude Manchester is showing in its frenzy of construction, but why do most of these projects have to look so cheaply veneered, with temporary-looking plastic panelling and that awful out-of-sinc floor structure (now a dated idea and never good). As one of the UK's major cities I would expect a degree of quality in the fabric than we are seeing. All a disappointment.


----------



## jrb

gravesVpelli said:


> I admire the fortitude Manchester is showing in its frenzy of construction, but why do most of these projects have to look so cheaply veneered, with temporary-looking plastic panelling and that awful out-of-sinc floor structure (now a dated idea and never good). As one of the UK's major cities I would expect a degree of quality in the fabric than we are seeing. All a disappointment.


:?

Plastic panelling? Out of since floor structure? Etc.

I think you will find most of Manchester’s new developments are predominantly brick, glass, stone, and terracotta. Yes, there are some developments that are still using panelling, but not that many. Try here and have a look through the threads. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=969

You also have to remember Manchester isn’t London, New York, Paris, Sydney, etc. So property developers and their Architects have to cut their cloth accordingly, otherwise there is no return on their development and investment.

125 Deansgate. Office block.

Now.

Had to screen grab the picture’s via my iPad, so they aren’t that sharp. Zoomed in on the cladding.

Link to the time-lapse website below.



















https://125deansgate.com/gallery/timelapse/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester New Square, 3 x 15 to 12 storey blocks (plus one restaurant block), 351 apartments, Canal Street West.

17th Nov.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*St John's* | Deansgate
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click

Website: Click


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: St Johns Development Zone, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Floors: 4 | 5 | 8 | 16 | 36 | 52


Office space: 443,747 sqft


Number of homes: 1,054


Ground floor commercial space: 131,654 sqft


Developer: Allied London


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall | Simpson-Haugh
























































Groundworks have started at St Johns, photo by yours truly.


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker




















East Tower (50 storeys, 158 metres) is now on the rise. The core is up to the 18th floor. Meanwhile, North Tower (37 storeys/122 metres) is just coming out of the ground. Photo by sab89


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Circle Square, homes, retail and commercial space, plus a hotel and MSCP. Located on Oxford Road.

17th Nov.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## Justme

Not only do I really like the facades and exterior of the St John's development, but this is one of the few apartment interiors I have seen in these new highrise apartments in Manchester that seems to have a decent size living room that's lovely and bright.

Could that even be a large balcony at the end?


----------



## AbidM

Manchester is making that money! (Rolls of the tongue quite well! actually) ^ Ps. I agree the apartment looks splendid.


----------



## WingTips

*"There are an unprecedented number of cranes on the city centre skyline. This is everything being built"*



jrb said:


> Nice picture in the MEN.


*"The cranes on Manchester's skyline seem to be multiplying by the day. Here we run down the biggest projects currently under construction"*

Full story...https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...recedented-number-cranes-city-centre-15435809


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Sir Henry Royce Institute for Advanced Materials, £150m, 9 floors, located at University of Manchester Engineering Campus.

17th Nov.


----------



## WingTips

*"GCHQ picks Heron House for Manchester base"*

*"GCHQ is understood to have signed a 15-year lease for office space at Heron House in a move that could create hundreds of new jobs in Manchester.*

The Government intelligence and security organisation announced in April this year it was planning to open a base in the city in 2019, although details of the size of its requirement were understandably kept under wraps.

GCHQ is now understood to have taken a lease on part of Heron House, a 96,000 sq ft building owned by the council and managed by Bruntwood which sits opposite the Town Hall and Albert Square. *A refurbishment designed by architect 5plus and contractor Kier is currently under way.*

The exact amount of space that GCHQ has taken in the building is currently unknown, although fit-out of the space is understood to be ongoing.

Papers due to go before Manchester City Council next week confirm a 15-year lease has been agreed with a “specialist occupier” for Heron House, with an agreement completed on 15 November. This will ensure building works are completed in time for GCHQ to take occupation in the middle of 2019.

Manchester City Council had previously asked for £5m from the Greater Manchester Combined Authority to develop 12,000 sq ft of Heron House as a cyber innovation hub, as part of the Government’s wider £1.9bn National Cyber Security strategy.

GCHQ’s network of sites in the UK currently includes headquarters in Cheltenham, offices in Bude in Cornwall, and Scarborough. The organisation works alongside MI5 and the Secret Intelligence Service, known as MI6.

A Manchester City Council spokesman said: “It would be inappropriate for us to comment on speculation about the end user or users of Heron House.” GCHQ was contacted for comment."

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/gchq-picks-heron-house-for-manchester-base/


----------



## VDB

*Gore Street* | Central Salford
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Gore Street, off Chapel St, Central Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 22 | 15 | 13


Number of homes: 375


Ground floor commercial space: 7,825 sqft


Developer: ECP Holdings Ltd




















Update from Gore Street by Chrisyd


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Angel Gardens, 34 storeys, New Cross.


18th Nov.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## cardiff

Looked decent in the renders but has turned out much better! Another great tower for Manchester and hopefully will mean the completion of the square/park there.


----------



## jrb

21 stories, Twitter.










Cloud 23, Twitter.


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living




















Another Angel Gardens update - this time from GShutty


----------



## VDB

*Excelsior Works* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Advisor: Deloitte


Number of apartments: 108


Developer: Mulbury City





























Core now rising at Excelsior Works


----------



## anorack 1

Did anybody catch the Radio 4 programme Friday 23rd 11am. About the development that's happening in Manchester. The fastest growing city in Europe. apparently the new name for the city is Manhattenchester. Well worth a listen on catch up.


----------



## Rob197588

uhuh.Same as they call Rotterdam Manhattan at the Maas and Frankfurt am Main Mainzhattan.With Brexit Manchester is very unatractive to move to from abroad so rubbish


----------



## mileymc1

Rob197588 said:


> With Brexit Manchester is very unatractive to move to from abroad so rubbish


You might want to check you facts, since the referendum Manchester has only been getting stronger! Many of the investors from overseas mainly Asia & the Middle East. At the time of the referendum there was 22 cranes within the Manchester skyline. As of today there is close to 90 around Manchester with 75 of those in the city centre alone. 

Manchester is praised by millions of people across the globe. Regardless of Brexit, Manchester is in no way, shape or form an _"unattractive"_ city to live or visit.

Run along...


----------



## Skabbymuff

> You might want to check you facts, since the referendum Manchester has only been getting stronger! Many of the investors from overseas mainly Asia & the Middle East. At the time of the referendum there was 22 cranes within the Manchester skyline. As of today there is close to 90 around Manchester with 75 of those in the city centre alone.
> 
> Manchester is praised by millions of people across the globe. Regardless of Brexit, Manchester is in no way, shape or form an "unattractive" city to live or visit.
> 
> Run along...


I agree with you that this guy is wrong, but on a global scale, I think you need to re-check what you think Manchester is about / considered. Personally, I'm so happy for another city (Manchester) in the UK to be embracing skyscrapers! I'm very excited to see the future skyline of Manchester. I'm also really hoping Birmingham is next. It's time for the UK as a whole to catch up imo!


----------



## VDB

*Hampton by Hilton* | Angel Meadow
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Dyche St, Angel Meadow, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 221


Developer: Hilton Hotels Group






































Update by MatthewDalrymple at the Hampton by Hilton Angel Meadow


----------



## jrb

Trafford Shopping Centre roundup.

Barton Square redevelopment.










Metrolink extension along Barton Dock Road. Both ways. Looking through the green glass of the pedestrian bridge. And the 3 car showrooms under construction. BMW, Mini, Land Rover, Jaguar.


----------



## jrb

Kampus, Twitter.



> this is Little David Street, closed to the public for decades, open today for restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People ask us why we’ve saved the tower, it’s all about the waffle ceilings


----------



## mileymc1

Skabbymuff said:


> But on a global scale, I think you need to re-check what you think Manchester is about / considered.



I'm not talking about economy, skyscrapers or business. In general people from all over the world recognise Manchester for it's world famous football clubs, have visited the city or have heard about the place.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The Lancastrian, 10/8 and 8/6 storey, 274 apartments plus retail space, New Cross.

18th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Axis Tower, 28 storeys, 173 apartments, Deansgate.

17th Nov.


----------



## Quicksilver

don't like. Not even near the renders and I guess it will age very badly too.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester University Engineering Campus Development.

17th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Quicksilver said:


> don't like the above. Not even near the renders and I guess it will age very badly too.



Wrong. True dat.


----------



## jrb

Amazing light reflections on the towers.

Instagram.


----------



## WingTips

*Meanwhile Over At MediaCityUK....*

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C *



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=9


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1


Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 111m


Completion: 2021


Developer: Property Alliance








































On site at Oxygen Tower this week


----------



## AbidM

The real question is, how much towers does Manchaester want(?)!


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The Lume, 19 storey, Crowne Plaza (212 rooms) and Staybridge Suites (116 rooms), Oxford Road.

17th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Kampus, 450k sq ft, 500ish apartments, retail space, Canal Street East.

17th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Windmill Green, 7 storey office block, Mount Street.

17th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Screen being put up at Axis Tower, 28 storeys, 173 apartments, Deansgate.

26th Nov.


https://flic.kr/p/2dcjkv2https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## Justme

MatthewDalrymple said:


> Windmill Green, 7 storey office block, Mount Street.
> 
> 17th Nov.


I saw a van parked behind the building next to this, the Theatre Royale and they were lugging bags of cement into it. Does anyone know if there are new plans to renovate the beautiful old theatre?


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Riverside House, 4 storey office block, New Bailey/Spinningfields.

26th Nov.


----------



## VDB

*Hotel Indigo* | Victoria
Hotel | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Complete


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Height: 46m


Floors: 14


Number of hotel rooms: 187


Restaurant operator: Marco Pierre White


Developer: Hotel Indigo 

Hotel Indigo Victoria is now complete, as is the adjacent restaurant in the refurbished _City Buildings._

Photos by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Hotel Indigo and Mamucium Restaurant, 14 storeys, 187 rooms, Victoria Station, now open.

18th Nov.


----------



## VDB

*Murray's Mills* | Ancoats
Residential | Central

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Murray's Mills, Ancoats, Manchester M4

Detailed information

 Number of apartments: 124


 Developer: Manchester Life


 Architect: FCB Studios


 Planning consultant: Deloitte

Scaffolding is coming down on the rejuvenated Murrays Mills complex. Photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## mileymc1

Upcoming developments that are in planning with decisions due on or before 13th December.



> *Hotspur House* | 2 Glouscester St
> Residential | Manchester Central
> *Website: http://hotspurpress.co.uk/*
> *Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=148616245#post148616245]
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning Application Submitted
> Address: 2 Gloucester Street Manchester
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Hodder & Partners
> Floors: 28
> Height: 89m
> Number of apartments: 171
> Developer: Mcr Property Gp, Elmloch





> *9a First Street* | 9a First St
> Office/Hotel | Manchester Central
> *Website: https://www.firststreetmanchester.com/space/*
> *Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2127502
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning Application Submitted
> Address: 9a First Street Manchester
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: 5Plus
> Floors: 17
> Height: 64m
> Office space: 160,000 sq ft (floors 0 - 11)
> Number of hotel rooms: 205 (floors 11 -17)
> Developer: Ask Real Estate





> *Toyoko Inn* | 12-16 Piccadilly
> Piccadilly | Manchester Central
> *Website: https://www.toyoko-inn.com/sp/eng/index*
> *Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644426&page=12
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning Application Submitted
> Address: 12-16 Piccadilly
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Stephenson Studio
> Floors: 23
> Height: 74m
> Number of hotel rooms: 356
> Developer:





> *Manchester Goods Yard* | St John's
> Office/Commercial | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click
> Website: Click
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks/Planning
> Nearest transport: St Peter's Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: St Johns Development Zone, Manchester M3
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 11
> Office space: 4750,000 sq ft
> Developer: Allied London
> Architect: Denton Corker Marshall | Simpson-Haugh





> *Airport City Zone Phase 1* | Manchester Airport
> Office | Ringway
> 
> Relevant thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352473&page=20
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning Application Submitted
> Address: Airport City Enterprise Zone, Manchester M90
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 6 | 6
> Office space: 184,000 sq ft
> Developer: The Hut Group (THG) development
> Architect: 5Plus


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Can't remember the name, 14 to 8 storeys, 135 rental apartments, Ancoats.

18th Nov.


----------



## VDB

*The Copper Works* | Greengate
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Exchange Square










Address: King Street, Greengate, Salford, Manchester M3


Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 14 | 7


Number of apartments: 104


Developer: Bradley Manor Ltd

A planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for The Copper Works. It can be viewed here.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Local Blackfriars, 17 and 13 storeys, 380 rental apartments and townhouses, Trinity Way.

26th Nov.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

100 Embankment, 9 storey office block, Greengate.

26th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

MSCP, 9 storey, 633 spaces, 0 penthouses, Stanley Street.

26th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Crusader Mill, part refurb, part new build, 201 apartments, East Village.

26th Nov.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Chapel Wharf, 4 x 23 to 15 storey blocks, 995 rental apartments, Chapel Street, Salford.

26th Nov.























https://flic.kr/p/2dk4m74https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

100 Greengate, 44 storeys, 349 apartments, Salford.

26th Nov.


----------



## delores

It would of been great if the scheme emulated the small, interesting brick and gold building instead of resorting to the predictable Simpson esq glass curtain wall monolith with that gold ( but looks green) inlay.


----------



## VDB

*Michigan Avenue* | Salford Quays
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Outline application submitted


Nearest transport: Broadway










Address: Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Manchester M50


Detailed information

Architect: Jeffrey Bell


Floors: 41 | 31 | 24 | 18 | 14 


Number of apartments: up to 1,500


Commercial space: up to 24,219 sqft (A1-5, B1, D1 and D2)


Developer: Tokenhouse, Peel Land & Property


An outline planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for another residential development at Salford Quays. It can be viewed here.


----------



## Justme

^^ Jesus Christ. With all these apartments going up, we'll need far more infrastructure in Salford Quays. There is very little as it is right now.


----------



## VDB

*Downing Tower* | Great Jackson
Student | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: River Street site, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15


Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 32 | 10 | 15


Number of student bedspaces: 791


Height: 92 metres


Completion: 2020


Developer: Downing Students






















Core rising at Downing Tower. Photo by GShutty


----------



## jrb

(Tonkin) Tower of Light start this Month or next Month.

Design changes.(not detailed yet)

Budget doubled.



> Manchester’s Civic Quarter Heat Network, featuring a Tonkin Liu-designed ‘Tower of Light’, is set to get under way, although the project’s budget has nearly doubled in the last 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## VDB

*Meadowside* | Irk Valley
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Meadowside, Irk Valley, City Zone Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 40, 22, 17, 12 & 9


Height: 128m, 68m, 53m, 38m, 25m


Cost: £200m


Number of apartments: 756


Commercial space: 6,566sqft


Developer: Far East Consortium






































A busy site down at Meadowside


----------



## TorATD

JamieUK said:


> That's planned for a very classy area. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4849728,-2.2394197,3a,25.5y,198.04h,71.6t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s-UTyl0o3u13cQtRJ3jqP2Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


And yet there will be people in Manchester who object to this due to it being a loss of "character". The area needs this, I like it especially the retail units all along the tram stop.


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

South Tower at Deansgate Square has now topped out, while East Tower (158m) is starting to rise. Photo by rooftopkingss


----------



## VDB

*Fortis Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: Furness Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architect: Bowman Riley


Floors: 27, 17, 13, 10 and 8


Height: 90m, 56m, 44m, 33m, 27m 


Number of apartments: 593


Cost: £200m


Developer: Elite City Living (Beaumont Morgan & Fortis)





























The core has now topped out at Fortis Quay. Photo by Master_Builder


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living

Update at Angel Gardens, photo by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## Quicksilver

Amazing city transformation, from underdog to one of the most dynamic cities in Europe. Envy is all around, as many people don't understand how and why haha


----------



## jrb

Latest SkyCam Media Deansgate Square Drone Video.(ofiginally posted by battenfobs)

Click on the link below the screen grab for the video.

Red cog and click on HD-1080p for best video.










https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_dkQMQk65kE


----------



## jrb

Local Crescent, Salford.


----------



## VDB

*Great Northern redevelopment* | Deansgate
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning application submitted


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: All plots, Great Northern redevelopment, City Zone Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh | Planit-IE | Will Alsop


Total public space: 80,000sqft


Office space: 146,000 sqft


Number of apartments: 12


Retail & commercial space: 55,000sqft


Developer: Trilogy Real Estate | Peterson Group

The Great Northern Warehouse will now be converted to 146,000 sqft of Grade A office space, instead of 130 apartments as was originally proposed.

*Place North West: *Offices replace resi at Great Northern


----------



## SOMtastic

edit


----------



## WingTips

*More on Fortis Quay, Salford Quays...*



Master_Builder said:


> ^^ It's looking tall. In fact the core is now on L26 so has now reached maximum height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 305000223


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947803&page=12


----------



## jrb

Flickr.

Picture by Mirkl.

25th of November.

The 3rd tower under construction in the picture will be 50 stories high. The 4th 37 storey tower also under construction is hidden from this view point.

Click on the link for larger picture's, up to 9253x3962












https://www.flickr.com/photos/mirkl...7qR6ff-28Zmh8y-MX6kH5-289pPX3-27M4dLC-27kFbFk


----------



## VDB

*1 Church Street* | Eccles
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: N/A

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Outline planning application


Nearest transport: Eccles







| Eccles Interchange










Address: 1 Church Street, Eccles, Salford, Manchester M17

Detailed information

Number of storeys: 23


Office space: 146,000 sqft


Number of apartments: 270


Planning consultant: NJL


Developer: Silverlane

Plans have been unveiled for a 23-storey tower in Eccles, west Manchester


----------



## VDB

*Beelines* | Citywide
Cycling infrastructure | Greater Manchester

Relevant thread: Click here

Map of all proposals: Click here

Website: Click here

Information


Miles of new segregated cycleway: 1,000


New safer road crossings: 1,400


Cost: £1.5bn

Transport for Greater Manchester and Chris Boardman, Manchester's new walking and cycling commissioner, have kicked off the first phase of their £1.5bn 'Beelines' plan to deliver over a thousand miles of safe, segregated cycle routes to Manchester. Some of the biggest projects are outlined below.

You can see a map of all Beeline proposals by clicking here.

Chorlton Cycleway

A new 4-mile cycle route connecting central Manchester with Chorlton, south Manchester






























Trafford Road Cycleway

A new segregated cycleway through Salford Quays, together with junction and pedestrian improvements












Chapel Street Cycleway

A new segregated cycleway through central Salford, including junction and pedestrian improvements


----------



## WingTips

This cycle plan looks very ambitious.


----------



## cardiff

While i applaud the safety and idea, the look is awful and garish!


----------



## wakka12

Yeh it looks a bit like a childrens playground, I dont see the need for the bright green, cycle lanes function perfectly well all over the world with tarmac !


----------



## Mr Bricks

Why does road planning seem to be so difficult in Britain? That is one ugly overcomplicated mess.


----------



## joeyoe121

In reality it'll probably blend in quickly with surroundings once the climate and a few storms wear it in


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square Plot 14* | Oxford Road
Hotel & Car Park | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road










Address: Plot 14, Circle Square, Oxford Road, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of storeys: 12 | 18


Number of hotel bedrooms: 150


Number of parking spaces: 1,100





























Construction has now started at Plot 14. Photo by markydeedrop


----------



## VDB

*Metropolitan University Arts & Media Building* | Oxford Road
University building | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road










Address: Mabel Tylecote Building, Cavendish Street, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Allies & Morrison


Floors: 8


Cost: £250m


Floorspace: 96,000sqft


Developer: Manchester Metropolitan University





























On site at MMU Arts & Media. Photos by markydeedrop


----------



## wakka12

Wonderful  Beautiful statue


----------



## VDB

*Brazennose House* | Deansgate
Office/mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate

















Address: Brazennose House site, Lincoln Square (off Deansgate), Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 7


Office space: 92,377 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 10,032 sqft (A1-3)


Developer: The Prudential Assurance Company




















Demolition has almost completed at the site of the old Brazennose House, photo by alex.roberts


----------



## VDB

*Hallé St Peter's extension* | Ancoats
Theatre | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Hallé St Peter's Church, Cutting Room Square, Ancoats, M4

Detailed information

Architect: Stephenson Studio


Cost: £4.3m


Floorspace: 400 sqft


Use: Theatre and performance space


Developer: The Hallé Orchestra




















The expansion of the Hallé Orchestra's performance space in Ancoats has now begun. Update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## JamieUK

That Brazennose House will be a huge improvement over the ugly long building that was there before. The area where the above extension is been built has changed a lot going by the 3D model of Google, compared to their more up to date street views. The 3D models must be 4 years out of date and a lots changed since then.


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



OCMCR said:


> A few from today...


…

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=439


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

Update at Deansgate Square by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## cardiff

The last few posts really show brutalism is back with a vengeance!


----------



## VDB

From Rijay Parmar


----------



## AbidM

Oh hell yeah, Manchester!


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft


Floors: 52 | 22


Height: 153m | 67m


No. of apartments: 665


Developer: Renaker











A marketing video has been released for Elizabeth Tower


----------



## hugh

AbidM said:


> Oh hell yeah, Manchester!


Giving an extra 'like' for your unmitigated f*** off enthusiasm.


----------



## Justme

How great is it that this corner will get another 50+ tower. We're getting our first cluster outside London!


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*Great night time shot...*



TamaSuperstar said:


> Renaker city


----------



## JamieUK

Gorgeous photo man.


----------



## jrb

5plus, Twitter, Today.

Axis, but you can see the third 50 storey DS tower on the rise.


----------



## jrb

Epilepsy alert.

All deleted


----------



## jrb

..


----------



## VDB

*Embankment West* | Greengate
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Embankment West all plots, Greengate, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 18 | 18 | 16


Ground floor commercial space: 5,769 sqft (A1-A4)


Number of apartments: 356


Number of hotel bedrooms: 147


Developer: Vita Group





























Cranes starting to go up at Embankment West.


----------



## jrb

Rob Wilson, Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Parts of the Manchester construction skyline.

Instagram.


----------



## jrb

Shard-on said:


> There are genuinely no redeeming qualities to those monstrosities. A crime against planning and design.


I can't even bring myself to look at the thread on the Manchestet forum. They are utterly shit. And there's 4 of them. The property developer has got away with murder, changing the cladding, if you can call it claddng, and Salford City Council and their planning Department have let the developer do it. All around it's been a f*****g disgrace, and the developer and the council should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## wakka12

Why do city councils even allow that to happen?Like they have nothing to lose by just ensuring the developers uses higher quality cladding? Developers shouldnt be allowed to build something of inadequate quality just to improve profit margins, instead citizens of cities have to look at horrible buildings for decades because of lack of enforcement by a council. Its just a major problem worldwide that could be so easily and quickly rectified


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Sky Gardens, 12 storeys, 170ish apartments, Castlefield.

19th Dec.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester Continues on the Up...*



VDB said:


> What do we think to this then?
> 
> Manchester has more tall buildings proposed and under construction than any other city outside London
> 
> Data from Emporis


----------



## WingTips

*Angel Gardens | NOMA | 108m | 35 fl | U/C *

*Now really making its presence felt...*



McrB said:


> Today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779918&page=90


----------



## jrb

Took this from the Etihad bridge last night.

Used my mobile, so not sure how clear it is. 

The amount of red crane warning lights is amazing.

In the Colin Bell stand on Sunday. Affords a full 180 view of the city centre skyline. Game starts at 2.30pm, so hoping to get some Day and Night shots of the skyline.


----------



## jrb

Looking massive from Hulme.

Instagram.


----------



## symmetry

JamieUK said:


> Go back in time 10 years and show a person that photo and say, this is Manchester in the future. They will say, no way. Is it 'eck as like.


Go back just over 20 years ago and you're in the middle of the decrepit Hulme Crescents. Crazy times.


----------



## jrb

These lads have got a death wish. Roof Top Kings.

Click on the link for the video.










https://www.instagram.com/p/BsKy_wqHl7i/?hl=en


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*Superb photos of the New Icons...*



mr.cool said:


>


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=444


----------



## VDB

*100 Embankment* | Greengate
Commercial | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 100 Embankment, Greengate, Salford, M3

Detailed information

Architect: Flanagan Lawrence


Floors: 9


Office space: 165,000 sqft


Developer: Ask Real Estate




















100 Embankment on its way up:


----------



## VDB

*11 York Street* | Spring Gardens
Commercial | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Market Street










Address: 11 York Street, Spring Gardens, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: AHR


Floors: 8


Office space: 80,000 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 12,572 sqft (A1-3)


Developer: Aberdeen Assett Management




















Demolition is almost complete at 11 York Street:


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> The video, produced by Ed Howe of UrbInfo for Place North West, shows the city’s skyline in 2025 from a range of views, including the route into the city from Airport Hotel, Oxford Road, and Old Trafford.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/video-manchesters-skyline-in-2025/


Respect to the Ed Howe! :master:


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Place North West.
> 
> 
> 
> Respect to the Ed Howe! :master:


Well worth watching...:cheers:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

City Gardens, 11 storeys, 109 apartments, 3 retail units, Chester Road/Castlefield.

19th Dec.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Motel One/StayCity, hotel/aparthotel, 8/12 storeys, 328/256 rooms, St Peters Square.

8th Jan.


----------



## JamieUK

Hopefully it doesn't end up looking as bad as the renders.


----------



## jrb

Aerial shot of the massive St John's and Factory sites.

A whole new city centre district.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.

Posted by......



AJD1984 said:


>


----------



## jrb

Factory site.



AJD1984 said:


> Two crane bases.


----------



## jrb

London Road Fire Station is going to look stunning when it's fully refurbished.

LRFS, Twitter.



> Cleaning up for Christmas:
> 
> What a difference on the ornate terracotta facade of LRFS.
> 
> We've sensitively treated the exterior with a high pressure steam cleaner and its worked wonders on this sculpture.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Duet, 2 linked 16 storey blocks, 270 rental apartments, Salford Quays.

14th Dec.


----------



## jrb

20 Stories Instagram.

Crane on it's own is for the 52 storey Elizabeth tower.


----------



## jrb

Ernest.

Circle Squate.

22nd December.










Aerial timelapse video.

18th December.

https://mobile.twitter.com/circlesquaremcr/status/1075042553735589892


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Gore Street, 22/15/13 storeys, 375 rental apartments and townhouses, Salford.

Finally getting round to the pics from 19th Dec, stupid xmas.


----------



## VDB

*Lampwick* | New Islington
New Islington | East Central

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Lampwick site, Old Mill Street, New Islington, Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Callison RTKL


Floors: 6 | 10


Number of apartments: 213


Ground floor commercial space: 5,382 (A1-3, B1, D1)


Developer: Manchester Life











Looks as though groundworks have started at Lampwick. Photo by MatthewDalyrmple


----------



## jrb

Rodger Ellis, Flickr.

9th of January.


----------



## jrb

PNW + screen grab from PDF. Link below 



> The Christie outlines vision for Paterson building replacement
> 11 Jan 2019, 11:18	Charlie Schouten
> The Christie has launched a consultation on its proposed plan to replace the Paterson building, which was severely damaged by a fire in 2017, with a potential *270,000 sq ft “world-class cancer research facility*”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...nes-vision-for-paterson-building-replacement/
> 
> https://www.patersonspfconsultation.co.uk/downloads/spf-document.pdf


----------



## VDB

The publishing of the Greater Manchester Spatial Framework on Monday was tied up with an integrated '2040 Transport Strategy'. The two documents represent Manchester's planning and transport authorities working together to produce a joined-up vision for how public transport can expand and improve alongside the growth of the city.

Greater Manchester Spatial Framework (GMSF) | 2040 Transport Strategy​


The Metrolink network will more than double in size, with extensions proposed to Warrington, Wigan, Hyde, Glossop, Heywood, Hale, Hadfield, Rose Hill, Marple, Hazel Grove, Cheadle, Middleton and Port Salford; using new technologies such as Tram-Trains to enable the network to share sections of track with the National Rail network, enabling a quicker and easier conversion from rail to Metrolink.

16 new rail stations are proposed on the existing railway network - and a comprehensive Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) network is also proposed, to build on the existing and successful Leigh-Manchester BRT, which opened in 2016.

A crucial aspect of funding the 2040 Vision will come from developers. The GMSF allocates 200,000 new homes and over 50 million sqft of employment space across the region. Most of this will be on brownfield land around the core of the city (50,000 new homes will be in the city centre itself, together with 16 million sqft of office space). However, some land will be on green belt - on sites near Metro and rail lines which will be released upon the adoption of the GMSF this year. These sites will require a developer contribution towards expanding the Metrolink network and providing other bits of infrastructure.

Here is the 2040 vision map:











I've also produced an interactive map of all the proposals which I'll be updating whenever more information is made available on certain projects:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_TiHZ9TEDGzS37nHUdkkcVz2dptKIRlF&usp=sharing


----------



## jrb

Official, via Mr Ed Howe.




VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Adding that, and other amendments, the crane count is now on *77*
> 
> So we're starting to tickle the prospect of *80* cranes


----------



## jrb

Found it on Instagram. Uploaded it to Vimeo. :colgate: Enjoy! (speakers on)

Video by http://detailcreative.com/indexy.php

Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/d_e_t_a_i_l/

310809112


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft


Floors: 52 | 22


Height: 153m | 67m


No. of apartments: 665


Developer: Renaker











Update by markydeedrop


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Trilogy, 12/9/8 storeys, 232 rental apartments, Castlefield.

19th Dec.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Windmill Green, 7 storey office block, Mount Street/City Centre.

14th Dec.


----------



## devastasian

*2019-01-11 Manchester skyline*


Manchester-2019-01-11-13-45-24 by Devastasian, on Flickr


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Crusader Mill, refurb of Crusader Works plus new block, 201 apartments, East Village.

16th Dec.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Islington Wharf Locks, 10/5/3 storeys, 101 apartments and townhouses, New Islington/Ancoats.

16th Dec.


----------



## WingTips

*Big Yellow Warehouse | Water St | 92,000 sq ft | U/C*

*Construction of this continues at pace...*



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079141&page=3


----------



## cardiff

Bit of an odd, anywhere development to post, but why is it not yellow?


----------



## mileymc1

*Almost 1.8million sq ft of office space taken across Manchester in 2018*

Could 2019 break that record? Over 100,000 sq ft has been taken up within the first 15 days of the year! 



> _*Record year for Manchester offices as deals reach over 1.7m sq ft
> *_
> The city enjoyed a record year of office take-up in 2018 with more than 1.75m sq ft taken over 314 transactions, surpassing the previous record of 1.33m sq ft set in 2014, according to the Manchester Office Agents Forum.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/record-year-for-manchester-offices-as-deals-hit-1-7m-sq-ft/


*
More records being smashed in Manchester as the "Crane Count" creeps close to 80!*


----------



## hugh

cardiff said:


> Bit of an odd, anywhere development to post, but why is it not yellow?


It's part of the new irony.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Local Crescent, 22/16/6 storeys, 399 rental apartments and 7 townhouses, Salford.

19th Dec.


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



Master_Builder said:


> Closer look at that paving courtesy of Hardscape England.


…

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=446


----------



## WingTips

*100 Greengate | 130m | 44 fl | U/C *

*"Salford’s tallest residential skyscraper sold to European investor"*

"Salford’s tallest residential building has been sold to a pan-European real estate investment manager for an undisclosed sum.

100 Greengate, a 44 storey development for the private rented sector, will comprise 349 homes, including one, two and three bedroom apartments.

The building will offer residents facilities including a gym, a concierge service, residents’ lounge and a rooftop landscaped garden. 

The development rises above the Greengate district - the historic heart of the old city of Salford - which is being transformed from a barren expanse of car parks into a clutch of high rise apartment blocks.

Construction is due to complete in early 2019.

Residential developer Renaker Build sold the site to Europa Capital with its joint venture partner, Atlas Residential.

Europa Capital has invested in or developed over 7,000 bed spaces across PRS and student accommodation in key UK and continental European locations since 2012.

The completed development in Salford will be managed by Atlas Residential, a major US operator, which has acquired and managed over 70,000 apartments in the US and has established a UK residential platform of 851 units to date.

*Hugo Black, partner at Europa Capital, said: “This acquisition not only builds on our existing track record in UK PRS but presents a compelling opportunity to invest in one of the fastest growing cities in the UK with a thriving economy and an expanding population.*

“There is a significant demand for new homes in the city and we look forward to working closely with Atlas Residential to bring an attractive residential product to the market in wider Manchester.”

Jonathon Ivory, managing director at Atlas Residential, said: “We are excited to be extending our management footprint to what will be our second community in Greater Manchester.

“100 Greengate will provide our team with another opportunity to deliver 1st class customer service to future residents seeking a home in this increasingly vibrant city.

“This acquisition is consistent with our theme of participating in urban residential regeneration activity in key cities throughout the UK and we very much looking forward to working with Europa Capital to unlock the value of this property.” 

Daren Whitaker, Renaker Build’s managing director, added: “The deal demonstrates the strength of the local market, the extremely high quality of our product and the commitment to the city region that institutional investors are prepared to make.

“It also gives us great confidence as we take forward our plans for the regeneration of the wider Greengate area, which will ultimately create a new destination for locals and visitors alike.”

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895209&page=116

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...-tallest-residential-skyscraper-sold-15685201


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Vesta Street, 9/8/7 storeys, 171 homes, New Islington.

16th Dec.


----------



## mileymc1

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Shudehill








Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective
Floors: 33
Height: 108m
7 ground floor commercial units
Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts
Number of apartments: 458
Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living












Coming along nicely and really starting to make a statement within this area. Amazing pics per usual thanks to MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

Instagram.


----------



## jrb

Instagram.

Circle Square.


----------



## jrb

Instagram.

Angel Gardens.


----------



## jrb

Deansgate Squarw from Castlefield.

Instagram.


----------



## jrb

Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Renaker property developer and construction company.

HD via the red cog. Sound on.

Skycam Media UK.

1 hour ago.

Click on the link below the screen grab.










https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q9pXcTmQ81c


----------



## jrb

Crown and Elizabeth.

2nd crane being erected over the Weekend for the tower.

Originally posted by.......



MCRcitizen said:


> Taken today from 27th floor of Tower B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One inside liftshaft


----------



## jrb

The massive Circle Square Office cores. 2 seperate Offiice blocks.

Originally posted by......



TamaSuperstar said:


>


----------



## jrb

Sir Henry Royce cladding going on.


----------



## jrb

Today.

MECD.


----------



## mileymc1

*Downing Tower* | River Street
Student accommodation | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road








Address: River Street, Great Jackson, City Zone Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 32 | 10 | 5
Number of student bedspaces: 807
Height: Tallest 92m
Developer: Downing Student



















Downing Tower progressing at speed. Decent height this at 92m.

Other student tower news: Unite Tower now starting to rise out the ground at 95m and Student Castle received planning permission Q4 2018 at 169m.










Fantastic pic by - SkyCam Media UK


----------



## mileymc1

*Local Blackfriars* | Greengate
Residential | Salford
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Victoria Station








Address: Trinity Way/Blackfriars Rd, Salford
Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus
Floors: 17 | 13
Heights: 53m | 43m
No. of apartments: 380
Developer: Salboy










This development isn't any spectacular but decent enough for the busy corner location. Turning out pretty okay, restoring the old pub (listed building) is always welcomed. That does look great. Just look at that background *density* and all the construction happening in the first picture. 

_(Also note, not in the picture but further left is the Angel Gardens, CIS, Arndale & 100 Greengate cluster. Crazy stuff!)_



















More amazing shots thanks to SkyCam Media UK[/URL]


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Weavers Quay, 10/4 storeys, 201 rental apartments, New Islington.

8th Jan.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

19th Dec. L to R - Adelphi Wharf, Deansgate Square, Local Crescent, Outwood Wharf, X1 The Landmark (not in all pics).


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Axis and Deansgate Square.

18th Dec.


----------



## VDB

*Core, Brown Street* | Spring Gardens
Offices | City

Relevant thread: NA

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Complete


Nearest transport: Market Street










Address: Core, 24-30 Brown Street, Spring Gardens, Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: PRP


Office Space: 44,000 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 44,261 sqft (A1-3, B1)


Developer: Boultbee Brooks Real Estate

Boultbee Brooks has now completed construction at Core, Brown Street


----------



## jrb

It’s fair to say Manchester now has a skyline.

Instagram.


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> And a bonus shot of Deansgate Square through this morning's fog


*
Fantastic photo of these new Icons.*


----------



## VDB

*New Square* | Village
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Village, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 238


Completion: 2020


Developer: Urban & Civic

Progress at New Square. Update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

Slightly off topic.

Lewis’s Department Store, 1890. Where Primark is now.










If it wasn’t’t for the blitz, and if all or most of those buildings on Deansgate were still standing, Deansgate would be one of the grandest routes in the UK and Europe.

Click on the link before the picture’s for Manchester past Instagram. Loads of picture’s and videos.




























https://www.instagram.com/manchester_past/


----------



## wakka12

Be interesting to know how many were destroyed because of the blitz rather than moronic demolitions, sadly probably much more lost because of the latter


----------



## VDB

The government have announced their support for the next wave of Metrolink expansion. TfGM and the Mayor will work up detailed proposals to present to the Department for Transport in the summer.

- *Gov.uk:* Grayling and Burnham hail Greater Manchester tram network as model for new opportunities

- *Insider Media*: Government backs Metrolink expansion plans

- *Manchester Evening News:* Transport Secretary wants to see the expansion of Greater Manchester's Metrolink


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37


Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m


Number of apartments: 1,400


Completion: for Tower 1 & Tower 4: 2018. For Tower 2 & Tower 3: 2020


Developer: Renaker

Deansgate Square and the Manchester skyline by GShutty


----------



## jrb

Another cracking looking tower.

Angel Gardens.

Picture’s by.......



GShutty said:


> Handsome! :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Instagram.

Blurred screen grab picture from the video. 5 videos in total. The 3rd video is immense.

Link under the screen grab.










https://www.instagram.com/zhongdachen8252/


----------



## jrb

Manchester Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

*Some Great Atmospheric Photographs of both Axis And Deansgate Square...*



jrb said:


> Instagram.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=451


----------



## Mr Bricks

Those last two are a bit Bladerunnerish.


----------



## WingTips

Mr Bricks said:


> Those last two are a bit Bladerunnerish.


Could be... Yes


----------



## mileymc1

*Gore Street* | Central Salford
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Salford Central








Address: Gore Street, off Chapel St, Central Salford, Manchester M3
Detailed information

Architect: OMI
Floors: 22 | 15 | 13
Number of homes: 375
Ground floor commercial space: 7,825 sqft
Developer: ECP Holdings Ltd




















Pushing ahead quickly this one, updates thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield















Address: 2-4 Chester Road, Castlefield, City Zone Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: OMI
Floors: 21, 12
Number of apartments: 188
Height: Tallest 61m
Developer: Renaker


Another development starting to get underway! Picture thanks to MatthewDalrymple

_(This is the on the small site between the canal and road. Core at the back is for the Elizabeth & Crown tower 158m)_


----------



## VDB

*Riverside House* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Riverside House, New Bailey Street, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Office space: 13,207 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 2,206 sqft 


Developer: English Cities Fund











Update at Riverside House by Slow Burn


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

A typically restrained set of pics of DnSq, taken in the fog on 23rd Jan., some heavily messed around with for my amusement.


----------



## WingTips

*Axis | Albion Street | 93m | 27 fl | U/C*

*Nears Completion with the Big Screen Operational...*



Slow Burn said:


> Today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443838&page=206


----------



## astropa

Love the four Deansgare towers, but I’m not sure about Axis. They seem to have built it ridiculously quick, so you can come to your own conclusions there. Wonder how long the screen will last before it’s needs replacing?


----------



## Aaron Indie

----------


----------



## Aaron Indie

Sorry, double post.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Burlington House, 11 storeys, 91 apartments, Piccadilly Basin.

27th Jan, fins and balconies.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Angel Gardens, 35 storeys, 466 rental apartments, New Cross.

24th Jan.


----------



## jrb

Watch the intro video.

Christopher Dee.

http://www.christopherdee.co.uk

360 on Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BphKpbYFg7o/


----------



## VDB

*Gallery Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Gallery Gardens plot, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16


Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 20 | 13 | 13


Number of apartments: 366


Developer: DeTrafford

Developer DeTrafford have released their plans for Gallery Gardens in Cornbrook


----------



## mileymc1

*MediaCity Phase 2 *| Salford Quays
Mixed Use | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks
Nearest transport: MediaCityUK








Address: MediaCity Phase 2, Salford Quays, Manchester M50
Detailed information

Architects: Chapman Taylor, Jeffrey Bell, Sheppard Robson, 5Plus
Number of buildings: 10
Number of apartments: 1,871
Office & retail space: 600,000 sq ft
Total area covered: 2.3 million sq ft / 19 Acres
Total cost: £1 billion
Developer: Peel Holdings






















Media City has permission to more than double in size with a £1 billion development which is now underway. Construction on plots D5 & D4 to commence this spring.


*D5:* Orange/red buildings

Number of storeys: 19 | 15
Number of apartments: 450
Retail/Leisure space: 18,180 sq ft
Architect: 5Plus
Developer: Peel Holdings
Planning consultant: NJL Consulting
*D4: *Car park building with MediaCityUK signage

Number of storeys: 11
Number of car parking space: 1,052
Office space: 33,000 sq ft
Live/work space: 10,800 sq ft
Architect: Chapman Taylor
Developer: Peel Holdings
Planning consultant: NJL Consulting


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dakota Deluxe Hotel, (and Eider House residential development coming in surrounding area), 9 storeys, 137 rooms, Piccadilly Basin.

27th Jan.


----------



## jrb

Tim Groom weaves his Architectual magic again.

Originally posted by.......



AJD1984 said:


> New proposal in Salford from Tim Groom ready for submission. :drool:
> 
> Tim Groom Twitter


----------



## jrb

Toyoko Inn Hotel. 23 stories.

SSL, Twitter.



> stephenson STUDIO
> @SSL_Architects
> ·
> Jan 17
> We are pleased to announce that our proposal for Toyoko Inn today received planning permission


----------



## TSK27M

Those who passed that NCP carpark, just up the road, should be sectioned....This however is a great new addition to Piccadilly...


----------



## d33206hg

3032 3051 3014 3044 DSCF7189 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF7255 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF7249 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF7209 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

_Salford Quays Updates:_

Many updates from Central Manchester however other developments further afield sometime receive less attention. So much to keep up with at the minute! 
Plenty going on across at Salford Quays. A little update of what's under construction with the latest pictures.

*Erie Basin* | Harbour City
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Harbour City








Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson
Floors: 15
Height: 60m
Number of apartments: 270
Developer: Glenbrook










Pictures thanks to Dandotco

























*Lightbox* | MediaCity
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: MediaCity








Address: Lightbox, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: AHR
Floors: 19
Height: 71m
Number of apartments: 479
Developer: Peel










Pictures thanks to Dandotco and MatthewDalrymple















*Fortis Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Salford Quays








Address: Furness Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Bowman Riley
Floors: 27, 17, 13, 10 and 8
Height: 90m, 56m, 44m, 33m, 27m
Number of apartments: 593
Cost: £200m
Developer: Elite City Living (Beaumont Morgan & Fortis)




























Pictures thanks to Dandotco and MatthewDalrymple
















*X1 The Gateway* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Salford Quays








Address: 211 Trafford Road, Exchange Quay, Salford, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: DK Architects
Floors: 21
Number of apartments: 191
Height: 62m
Developer: X1












Pictures thanks to MatthewDalrymple 















*X1 MediaCityUK* | Harbour City
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Harbour City








Address: 1 Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Salford, Manchester M50
Detailed information

Architect: AHR
Floors: 26
Height: 86m
Number of apartments: 1,036
Cost: £200m
Developer: X1












Pictures thanks to MatthewDalrymple








Upcoming projects due to start this year _(hopefully)_ around the Quays:


*Wavelength* | Salford Quays
Residential | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning Approved
Nearest transport: Salford Quay








Address: Furness Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite
Floors: 27
Height tallest: 80m
Number of apartments: 421
Developer: De-Trafford




















*Michigan Avenue* | Salford Quays
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Outline application submitted
Nearest transport: Broadway








Address: Michigan Avenue, Salford Quays, Manchester M50
Detailed information

Architect: Jeffrey Bell
Floors: 41 | 31 | 24 | 18 | 14
Height: Up to 150m
Number of apartments: up to 1,500
Commercial space: up to 24,219 sqft (A1-5, B1, D1 and D2)
Developer: Tokenhouse, Peel Land & Property











*Vista* | Exchange Quay
Residential | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning Approved
Nearest transport: Exchange Quay








Address: Clipper's Quay, Salford Quays, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 34
 Height: 117m
Number of apartments: 216
Developer: Forshaw Land & Property


----------



## WingTips

Great update miley.


----------



## jrb

Affinity Living, Circle Square.

RJMshoots, Instagram. Link below.



















https://www.instagram.com/p/BsOtBkZH5Lg/


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Affinity Living, Circle Square.
> 
> RJMshoots, Instagram. Link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsOtBkZH5Lg/


Those are great photographs..


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by AJD.

Leonardo Hotel | Adair Street | East Village | 14 fl | Pre



AJD1984 said:


> I got sent this the other day. One of the images from the consultation.


----------



## jrb

Twitter.

Angel Garden, right. COOP HQ, left.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Weavers Quay, 10/4 storeys, 201 rental apartments, New Islington Marina.

27th Jan.


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft


Floors: 52 | 22


Height: 153m | 67m


No. of apartments: 665


Developer: Renaker






































Core rising at The Crown, with a crane now up at the Elizabeth Tower site so we expect to see that start to rise soon. Photo by markydeedrop


----------



## VDB

*11 York Street* | Spring Gardens
Commercial | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: Market Street










Address: 11 York Street, Spring Gardens, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: AHR


Floors: 8


Office space: 80,000 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 12,572 sqft (A1-3)


Developer: Aberdeen Assett Management




















The site at 11 York Street is now cleared ready for construction to begin


----------



## VDB

*The Lightwell* | St Ann's
Residential | City

Relevant thread: NA

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Complete


Nearest transport: Exchange Square










Address: The Lightwell, above St Ann's Arcade, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: APT Design


Floors: 4


Number of apartments: 21


Developer: DTZi

Conversion of the formerly empty space above St Ann's Square to apartments has now completed with the scheme being marketed as The Lightwell.


----------



## WingTips

*Meanwhile back at Salford Quays...*

*Duet | Erie Basin | Salford Quays | 60m | 15 fl | U/C* 

*Feb 2nd 2019*



Dandotco said:


>


*Feb 16th 2019...*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Seen from behind yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then up high behind it





Dandotco said:


>


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966589&page=9


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

mileymc1 said:


> At 201m the South Tower is the tallest building outside London and the 9th tallest in the U.K. (soon to be 11th)


It's the 5th tallest completed building in the UK (unsure if you were including under construction?): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_Kingdom

In any case, it's taller than One Canada Square's two companions in Canary Wharf, so quite some height.


----------



## blvd93

jrb said:


> 2-4 Chester Road. Renaker.
> 
> OMI Architects. Link below with more CGI’s.
> 
> I’ve been told the cladding will be top notch.


It'll need to be because white in this location is risky.


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C*



purple_cat said:


> Here I go again. part 2 of who knows how many (although some will be posted in the Elizabeth Tower thread)
> 
> 20190221_133013 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> 20190221_131315 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> 20190221_131205 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr


*And fact you may or may not have known...*



MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> It's the 5th tallest completed building in the UK (unsure if you were including under construction?): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> In any case, it's taller than One Canada Square's two companions in Canary Wharf, so quite some height.


----------



## mileymc1

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> It's the 5th tallest completed building in the UK (unsure if you were including under construction?): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> In any case, it's taller than One Canada Square's two companions in Canary Wharf, so quite some height.




I did make actually make a mistake, my apologies. It's currently the *8th tallest building in the U.K*, however soon to be 10th.


It was the 5th tallest when topped out in August 2018. Since then Newfoundland (220m), Landmark (233m) and 22 Bishopsgate (278m) all in London have either topped out or passed the 201m mark. South Quay Plaza (215m), Wood Wharf (205m) both again in London are shooting up and will soon pass 201m.


It was the tallest fully residential building in the E.U when topped out but again, some of the above will have now overtaken that. In any case 200m+ is a massive achievement for Manchester. Only a handful of other non capital European cities have achieved this. (Milan, Frankfurt, St. Petersburg, Turin & Wrocław)


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

John Sisk & Son, Twitter.




















https://mobile.twitter.com/SiskGroup


----------



## jrb

Dino Moutsopoulos.










https://mobile.twitter.com/Dinoatwork


----------



## jrb

Pauli Loukola, Twitter.

Looking towards part of the city centre from Salford.










https://mobile.twitter.com/PauliLoukolahttps://mobile.twitter.com/PauliLoukola


----------



## VDB

*Excelsior Works* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Advisor: Deloitte


Number of apartments: 108


Developer: Mulbury City




















Excelsior Works update by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Picture by MCRcitizen.

Elizabeth tower.(+ 2-4 Chester Road)


----------



## VDB

*X1 The Landmark* | Middlewood
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: 4 Liverpool Street, Middlewood, Salford M5

Detailed information

Floors: 5, 10, 14


Number of apartments: 190



Architect: DK


Developer: X1




















Update at X1 The Landmark by Slow Burn today


----------



## VDB

*Downtown* | Ordsall
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Woden Street, Salford M5

Detailed information

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Floors: 4 | 7 | 10 | 15


Number of apartments: 372


Ground floor commercial space: 3,000 sqft


Completion: 2020


Developer: Villafont











Update at Downtown by Slow Burn today


----------



## WingTips

I really hope the Councils with the appropriate agencies clean up the Canals, and tow paths in these areas, and make more of a feature of them as in other European Cities,


----------



## jrb

Always one to keep an eye on.

Mr Vikas Shah-MBE. https://mobile.twitter.com/mrvikas?lang=en https://vikas.work

:master:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Embankment West, 18/18/16 storeys, residential.

23rd Feb.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Always one to keep an eye on.
> 
> Mr Vikas Shah-MBE. https://mobile.twitter.com/mrvikas?lang=en https://vikas.work
> 
> :master:



Some amazing Photography, its great to see Manchester from a different perspective.


----------



## VDB

WingTips said:


> I really hope the Councils with the appropriate agencies clean up the Canals, and tow paths in these areas, and make more of a feature of them as in other European Cities,


Agreed Wingtips :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley


Floors: various, 12-36


Height: tallest 115m


Number of apartments: 677


Office space: 1.2 million sqft


Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group





























Circle Square's cores and cranes by 0161Manchester


----------



## WingTips

its still staggering the number of Cranes involved in construction in the City Centre.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

100 Embankment, 9 storeys, office block, Greengate.

23rd Feb.


----------



## WingTips

MatthewDalrymple said:


> 100 Embankment, 9 storeys, office block, Greengate.
> 
> 23rd Feb.



This will be an incredible addition to that side of the City.


----------



## jrb

https://deskgram.net/vfaphotography


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Weavers Quay, 10/5 storeys, 201 rental apartments, New Islington.

14th Feb.


----------



## jrb

11 York Street. 



Master_Builder said:


> Kier construction Twitter.





> Steknight. Today. Piling rig now onsite.


OBI Property.




























https://obiproperty.co.uk/properties/11-york-street/


----------



## jrb

Mad times in Manchester, atm. Could be another tower?

Article from PNW.

Originally posted by ADJ.



> *Premier Inn deal triggers next phase at First Street*
> 
> 25 Feb 2019, 10:30
> 
> Ask Real Estate, in partnership with the Richardson family and Patrizia, has exchanged on a pre-let agreement with Whitbread for a 200-bedroom Premier Inn hotel at First Street, Manchester, with Bam confirmed as contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premier Inn is the first confirmed tenant in the new building at First Street and will occupy floors 12 to 16, with 160,000 sq ft of offices on floors one to 11. The new building will also feature winter gardens on each of the office floors, replicating the winter gardens at No. 8 First Street, together with open staircases to connect floors and a triple height reception space. The hotel will benefit from a separate entrance and lift core.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/premier-inn-deal-triggers-next-phase-at-first-street/


From the same article.



> Completion of this deal means a second JV between Ask, the Richardsons and Whitbread will be triggered for the redevelopment of the existing Premier Inn Deansgate Locks hotel site, adjacent to First Street, *with a separate 480,000 sq ft mixed-use scheme*.
> 
> A planning application for this development is expected to be submitted to Manchester City Council in May.


Goodbye, you pile of breeze block shite! :wave:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Angel Gardens, 35 storeys, 466 rental apartments, New Cross/Northern Quarter, summer.

21st Feb.


----------



## WingTips

*Duet | Erie Basin | Salford Quays | 60m | 15 fl | U/C *



Slow Burn said:


> A few more of Duet from yesterday
> 
> DSC02073 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02069 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02068 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02066 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02065 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02064 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966589&page=10


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Cotton Square, 23 apartments and townhouses, bit of retail space, Ancoats.

21st Feb.


----------



## jrb

Kampus update, via Kampus, Twitter.














































Kampus, Twitter. https://mobile.twitter.com/kampusmcr?lang=en

*KAMPUS IS COMING…AND HERE’S WHAT WE’VE BEEN UP TO!*

http://kampus-mcr.co.uk/kampus-is-comingand-heres-what-weve-been-up-to/


----------



## VDB

*Express Building* | Ancoats
Offices | East Central

N/A

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Express Building, Great Ancoats Street, M4

Detailed information

Originally built: 1939


Architect: Sir Owen Williams


Floors: 7


Office space: 77,600 sqft


Developer: Wittington Investments

Originally built in 1939, plans have now emerged for the redevelopment of Manchester's Grade-II listed Express Building.


----------



## jrb

And we're off!

Affinity Living, Riverview.



Chorltonred said:


> All sorts going on this morning, looks to be properly back underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link for the Broadgate Group sales brochure PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thebroadgategroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Riverview-Broadgate-brochure-21.pdf


----------



## VDB

*Back Turner Street* | Northern Quarter
Residential | City

Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Back Turner Street, M4

Detailed information

Architect: Jon Matthews 


Floors: 17 (tallest)


Planning consultant: Euan Kellie


Ground floor commercial space: 1,755 sqft (A1-4, B1, D1)


Developer: Salboy

A planning application has been submitted for Back Turner Street. It can be viewed here.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The Residence, 34/14 storeys, 300 rental apartments, Greengate/Salford.

23rd Feb.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## JamieUK

Looking at street view, that gap is in dire need of filling and what's better to fill a gap than a good tower.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

UNITE Tower, 32 storeys, 603 student apartments, New Wakefield Street.

24th Feb.


----------



## WingTips

ohh tall !


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The Lancastrian, 10/8 & 8/6 storeys, 274 rental apartments, Oldham Road, New Cross.

23rd Feb.


----------



## WingTips

*Back to MediaCityUK...*

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C*

These are looking really good...



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





Slow Burn said:


> I know that these are about as generic a design as you can get but I really do like them.
> 
> 
> DSC02077 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02078 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02076 by Slow Burn, on Flickr





Dandotco said:


> Today, the balconies finish it off nice, not bad this one


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=10


----------



## gravesVpelli

MatthewDalrymple said:


> Cotton Square, 23 apartments and townhouses, bit of retail space, Ancoats.
> 
> 21st Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour of more flats etc but couldn't they have created something a little more inspiring. These really are dreary and quite forgettable.


----------



## WingTips

I think they blend in with the area rather than make a statement.


----------



## wakka12

Something can blend in and be high quality and well designed. No excuse for thoughtless cheap tat


----------



## WingTips

Would have to see it in the "flesh" to make a decision, but I cant say it particularly offends me.


----------



## wakka12

Yeh its certainly not the worst, its grand. I just find it annoying when somebody says not everything needs to be statement in response to somebody calling a buildings design bland. As if we are so inundated with amazing design building proposals that we have to tone it down a bit, when its pretty much the opposite situation

Theres just nothing wrong with aiming sights a bit higher


----------



## WingTips

Ill let you know once I've seen it for real.


----------



## symmetry

Looks more like a 90s office block in a small town


----------



## VDB

*Church Street* | Eccles
Residential | Salford

Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Eccles Interchange







| Eccles










Address: Church Street, Eccles, Salford M17

Detailed information

Architect: Jeffrey Bell


Floors: 23 | 6 | 4


Planning consultant: NJL


Developer: Silverlane

A planning application has been submitted for a 23-storey residential building in Eccles, west Manchester. It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Old Brewery Gardens* | Strangeways
Mixed use | City

Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: Dutton Street, Strangeways M4

Detailed information

Number of apartments: 556 


Commercial space: 38,000sqft 


Number of storeys: 26 | 23 | 17 | 12 


Developer: Prosperity Capital Partners


Architect: Assael


Planning consultant: Deloitte

Plans for Old Brewery Gardens have been approved by Manchester City Council.


----------



## WingTips

* Hampton by Hilton | Sharp Street | 7/9 fl | U/C *

*A new development we haven't given too much attention to on this part of the forum, but now making its presence felt...* 



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





Slow Burn said:


> Yesterday
> 
> DSC01936 by Slow Burn, on Flickr





MatthewDalrymple said:


> 21st Feb.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417200&page=12


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Chapel Wharf, 23/18/17/15 storeys, 995 rental apartments, Chapel Street/Salford.

23rd Feb.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

NottsUK said:


> Manchester is looking truely incredible... ! Great city





Saul Silver said:


> Not sure where to post this but the development (on the eye) that Manchester is currently experiencing is alien for UK standards of late.
> I work all over the UK as a telecomms engineer which allows me to visit pretty much every UK city (bar NI) throughout the year. No British city is modifying itself as drastically as Manchester and I include London too, which has imo cemented it's skyline (Shard, Gherkin, T42, Heron etc).
> I kid you not compared to 2 years ago our city looks unrecognisable from some vantage points in and around the ring road. Deansgate square, despite being incomplete, has transformed the view of the city from afar.
> Best part is we are still building more.


:applause::applause::applause:

...


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Affinity Living Riverside, 17 storeys, 188 rental apartments, Salford.

23rd Feb.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Landmark, 13 storey, office block, St Peters Square.

23rd Feb.


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *

*A great shot...*



jrb said:


> The Instagram post stated.
> 
> Back in Manchester.
> 
> DS is already becoming synonymous with Manchester. A new and true landmark for the city.
> 
> Imagine what that view will look like when the 50 storey tower in-between the 40 and 64 storey towers is also built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BuinpGyHqzM/?hl=en


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=462


----------



## jrb

trident rider said:


> This is epic - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sStsJFA0HNo


Screen grabbed from the video.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Dakota Deluxe, 9 storeys, 137 rooms, Piccadilly Basin.

24th Feb.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Burlington House, 11 storeys, 91 apartments, Piccadilly Basin.

24th Feb.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Oxygen Tower, 31/14/8 storeys (or thereabouts), 345 apartments and 12 townhouses, Piccadilly Village/Ancoats.

23rd Feb.


----------



## WingTips

Good to see Picc Village coming alive again.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Circle Square, Oxford Road.

24th Feb.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*Christie Hospital expansion* | Withington
Hospital | South

Relevant thread: N/A

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Burton Road







| West Didsbury










Address: Paterson Building, Christie Hospital, Wilmslow Road M20

Detailed information

Architect: BDP


Floors: 8


Hospital space: 220,000 sqft


Planning consultant: Turley


Developer: The Christie

Plans have been revealed for the Paterson Building, part of the expansion of south Manchester's Christie Hospital


----------



## Justme

Is this the area that was damaged by the fire?


----------



## VDB

*No.1 Old Trafford * | Old Trafford
Residential | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Pomona







| Wharfside (from 2019)










Address: Wharf End Road, Old Trafford, Trafford M16

Detailed information

Architect: 5 Plus


Completion: 2018


Floors: 15/18


Number of apartments: 354


Developer: Cole Waterhouse (TW) Ltd











Update at No.1 Old Trafford from the architects


----------



## Justme

^^ I like the idea of this, but wow, I didn't realise how the metrolink there and that retaining wall would completely cut off the riverfront. While it doesn't show it in the renderings, the overhead tram cables would be nearly at eye level as well.

Waterfront in most cities is considered the gems of the urban area. Why do we shit on them so much?


----------



## VDB

^^

To be fair that wall was already there. Metrolink are usually very good at landscaping - I'm confident they'll do up the waterfront, and the trams passing by will provide passive surveillance


----------



## VDB

*Bridgewater Wharf* | Ordsall
Residential | Central Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: 257 Ordsall Lane, Ordsall, Salford, Manchester M5

Detailed information

Architect: Purcell


Ground floor commercial space: 13,904sqft


Floors: 7-10


No. of apartments: 924


Developer/s: Beaumont Morgan/NW Build Ltd





























Some new images have been released of the Bridgewater Wharf development


----------



## Justme

^^ Wow, screw all balconies. What a pity for those lovely summer evenings after work to sit south facing overlooking the waterfront.

Sometimes my breath is taken away by shortsightedness. :bash:


----------



## VDB

*The Watergardens* | Salford Quays
Leisure | Salford

Relevant thread: NA

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Salford Quays







| MediaCityUK










Address: Lowry Embankment, Salford Quays M50

Detailed information

Architect: Chapman Taylor


Planning consultant: WYG


Developer: Peel Holdings


Commercial space: 27,609 sqft (A1, A3)

Salford Council has recommended approval for The Watergardens


----------



## VDB

*IQ Echo St* | Piccadilly
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: Echo St/Granby Row, Piccadilly, Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson


Floors: 13 | 19 | 26


No. coliving apartments: 403


No. student accommodation apartments: 94


Other amenities: Nursery


Developer: iQ




















Groundworks have started at iQ Echo Street. Photo by jrb


----------



## WingTips

* OneTwoFive | 125 Deansgate | 49m | 12 fl | U/C *




jrb said:


> 125 Deansgate time-lapse.
> 
> Probably from Yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://125deansgate.com/timelapse-gallery/


...


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester New Square, 15 to 12 storeys, 351 apartments, 7 retail units, LendLease & SimpsonHaugh, Canal Street West.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*Barton Square* | Trafford City
Retail, leisure | Trafford

Relevant thread: NA

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: (from 2020) Event City










Address: Barton Square, Trafford Centre, Trafford City M17

Detailed information

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Retail space: 110,000 sqft


Cost: £75 million


Completion: 2020


Developer: Peel Holdings





























Construction continues at Barton Square


----------



## WingTips

*Fortis Quay | Salford Quays | 90/56/33m | 26/17/10 fl | u/c *

The redevelopment of this site continues at pace...



Master_BuildeFortis Quay | Salford Quays | 90/56/33m | 26/17/10 fl | u/c r said:


> They're making good progress here. Now two piling rigs working away at Grapnel.
> 
> 321202631


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947803&page=13


----------



## mileymc1

*Unite Tower1-5* | Oxford Road
Student accommodation | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Groundworks
Nearest transport: Oxford Road








Address: 1-5 New Wakefield St, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 32
Height: 95m
Number of student units: 603
Commercial space: 1 unit
Developer/Operator: Unite










Unite Tower is the smaller grey block on the above render. The core is visible to the left of the below picture. Pic thanks to MC Construction Twitter.


----------



## mileymc1

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley
Floors: various, 12-36
Height: tallest 115m
Number of apartments: 677
Office space: 1.2 million sqft
Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group










Core for the 36 story making an impact - MC Construction Twitter.


----------



## jrb

ID Manchester. Innovation District.

Manchester University.

£1.5billion, North Campus, city centre.

Link to the video originally posted by Master Builder.

CGI screen grabbed from the video.



Master_Builder said:


> From Assembly Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 323123894


----------



## VDB

*Jodrell Bank* | Holmes Chapel
Telescope | Cheshire

Relevant thread: NA

Website: Click


Basic information

Status: Complete


Nearest transport: Goostrey










Address: Jodrell Bank Discovery Centre, Macclesfield SK11

Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of antennas: 4,000


Cost: £100 million


Completion: 2019


Developer: University of Manchester | Cheshire East Council

Jodrell Bank in Cheshire has been chosen as the headquarters for the Square Kilometre Array, the world's largest radio telescope


----------



## VDB

*St Michaels* | Peter's Fields
Mised use masterplan | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Bootle St, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Hodder + Partners


Height: 40 floors | 140m


Number of homes: 189


Hotel beds: 216


Office space: 147,691sqft


Use: apartments, offices, retail, hotel


Developer: St Michael's Partnership

A contractor has been appointed for St Michael's, which will start construction this year


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> *retty Little Thing plots 65,000 sq ft Ancoats HQ*
> 
> 14 Mar 2019, 11:45	Neil Tague
> 
> Online fashion business Pretty Little Thing has submitted plans to redevelop Ancoats Works into its new headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advised by Jenkins Design Services, PLT has lodged an application for change of use from general industrial uses to offices at the Pollard Street site, which has been vacant since May 2016 – prior to this it was occupied by Springbank Flowers, which has relocated to Monsall Road.
> 
> The proposal for the development includes the extensive repair of the existing building envelope, full thermal upgrade, the addition of two floors to the warehouse to add 26,200 sq ft of office space.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/pretty-little-thing-plots-65000-sq-ft-ancoats-hq/


----------



## TSK27M

Other parts of Greater Manchester surely need a bus station like that proposed for Stockport?! Fantastic!


----------



## symmetry

I find this a rather bizarre development.

This reminds me of a 60s sprawling plaza type development (apart from the colour). Expecting Thunderbird One to fly out of there.

Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

The link from the train station, in that image, must happen. Broad, curved with a stunning arch.... it has to happen.


----------



## VDB

*Anaconda Cut* | Greengate
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 100 Greengate, Salford M3

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Floors: 44


Height: 140 metres


Number of apartments: 349


Developer: Renaker

Anaconda Cut has now completed construction










Resident's lounge on the 43rd floor


----------



## VDB

Plans have been revealed for the pedestrianisation of Stevenson Square. Part of TfGM's tranche four investment in walking and cycling infrastructure. The plans can be viewed here.


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C* 

*Looking superb...*



Dandotco said:


>


----------



## symmetry

WingTips said:


> *Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking superb...*


Wouldn't look out of place in Miami


----------



## jrb

Picture by, and credit to......



mirkl said:


> Updated shot of Deansgate Square, taken this morning from Hulme Park
> Beetham now totally obscured from view!


----------



## jrb

Business Desk North West.



> *New images revealed of £200m city centre development*
> 
> Developer Far East Consortium (FEC) is offering potential residents first sight of apartments and townhouses at Mount Yard, the latest phase of its £200m MeadowSide residential scheme in central Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprising one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments and townhouses with prices starting from £197,950, Mount Yard is the latest phase of the MeadowSide development of 756 homes across four residential blocks overlooking Angel Meadow Park, the largest green space in central Manchester.
> 
> FEC is inviting potential residents of Mount Yard to a launch event, on Saturday, April 6, at the MeadowSide marketing suite on Irk Street, beside Angel Meadow Park, where they can tour a two-bed show apartment and see new computer-generated images and updated site details.
> 
> Unlike the contemporary design of other residential blocks at MeadowSide, Mount Yard will feature traditional brick to complement surrounding mills and factory conversions, inspired by the area’s Victorian and industrial heritage.
> 
> It will boast sustainable designs using recycled and re-used materials combined with contemporary techniques, glass facades, red brick and steel.
> 
> Landscaped external areas will feature recycled concrete and timber, new walkways, masses of new planting, a lighting scheme and landform terraces for places to relax and enjoy views of the park.
> 
> The 12-storey Mount Yard is being delivered by Greater Manchester-based Bardsley Construction, with completion due in late 2020.


Better and bigger CGI’s, originally posted by.........



Master_Builder said:


> A couple of new images I believe from FEC group.


----------



## mileymc1

*Local Blackfriars* | Greengate
Residential | Salford
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Victoria Station








Address: Trinity Way/Blackfriars Rd, Salford
Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus
Floors: 17 | 13
Heights: 53m | 43m
No. of apartments: 380
Developer: Salboy










Local Blackfriars bringing a splash of colour to Salford




















Pictures thanks to SkyCam Media UK


----------



## mileymc1

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Shudehill








Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective
Floors: 33
Height: 108m
7 ground floor commercial units
Pool, spa, gym, concierge, tennis courts
Number of apartments: 458
Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living

A refreshing view of Angel Gardens on a grey, dull Manchester day. Cladding creeping to a finish. 
CIS across the way, once the counties tallest building standing proudly at 118m since 1962.










Picture thanks to Thepeaman


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester`s Crane Skyline...*

*No Other UK City Apart from London is Experiencing Such Investment.

Manchester One of Europe's fastest growing Cities.*



JabezLad said:


> Viewed from the Christie Car Park, 20th March 2019:-


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by......




AJD1984 said:


> *Angel Square | NOMA | 50m | 11 fl | Pre*
> 
> Boards are up. I was assured the building will be greener. The renders were produced quickly for the consultation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.noma-engage.com/wp-cont...90325_Banner-4-Angel-Square_-FINAL-AW-WEB.pdf


----------



## anorack 1

The Ducie Bridge will be going at last.


----------



## jrb

2 new CGI’s via Instagram.

Albert Vaults is under construction.

May have already been posted?



> Calder Peel, Instagram.
> 
> 3 hours ago.
> 
> calderpeel_architects
> H² Apartments
> Working with our client Whitecroft Group, we produced a bold and contemporary design for this development of 42 luxury apartments in Manchester’s Castlefield district. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvgSvdoHFxp/


Calder Peel Architects, Instagram.

1 day ago.

This CGI hasn’t been posted on the thread yet.



> calderpeel_architects
> Albert Vaults
> An exclusive development for Novo Property Group its consist of 25, one and two bedroom apartments, superbly located in the heart of Manchester. Designed for city living, Albert Vaults offers an enviable combination of style and convenience, providing a stylish retreat for those looking to work, play and relax in this Powerhouse City.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/calderpeel_architects/


.


----------



## VDB

*New Square* | Village
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Village, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 11-14


Number of apartments: 238


Completion: 2020


Developer: Urban & Civic

Progress at New Square. Update by Slow Burn


----------



## ferge

That's the old design for the Vaults scheme, JRB. The under construction design is red brick.


----------



## jrb

ferge said:


> That's the old design for the Vaults scheme, JRB. The under construction design is red brick.


Thanks.


----------



## jrb

London Road Fire Station refurbishment.

This Morning.


----------



## WingTips

*Kampus | Aytoun St | 16/16/15 fl | U/C*

*The size and scale of this City Centre Development is huge... *



Slow Burn said:


> From Chorlton Street
> 
> DSC02338 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02337 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> Aytoun Street
> 
> DSC02333 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> Minshull Street
> 
> DSC02334 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02335 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711296&page=37


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C *



jrb said:


> Saved the picture, but deleted the tab link. Think it was Twitter?
> 
> Person on Twitter. Thanks.


…

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=476


----------



## WingTips

*100 Embankment | Greengate | 9 fl | U/C *

*This development really taking shape very quickly...
*


markydeedrop said:


> Taken today





GShutty said:


> Three to add to MarkyDD's recnt pics: :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920223&page=8


----------



## WingTips

*Weavers Quay | Manchester Life | Old Mill St | New Islington | 10/4 fl | U/C*


*Another waterside development nears completion...*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Sunset, 6th April.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2exEkzLhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950923&page=11


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen St | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C* 



Slow Burn said:


> Today
> 
> DSC02569 by Slow Burn, on Flickr





Slow Burn said:


> Taken this morning from the Hulme Arch
> 
> DSC02723 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=477


----------



## mileymc1

*City Gardens* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield















Address: Chester Road, Hulme, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite
Floors: 11
Number of apartments: 86
Number of ground commercial units: 3
Developer: DeTrafford













Another development from Manchester based DeTrafford starting to come together. Pic by Slow Burn 




]


----------



## mileymc1

*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: New Islington








Address: Islington Wharf Phase 3 all plots, New Islington, City Zone Manchester M4
Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects
Floors: 3-10
No. of homes: 101
Completion: Spring 2019
Developer: JM










The renders where terrible with this, wasn't sure how it was going to turn out. Absolutely looking great though, really taking shape! More fantastic pics by Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Hotel & MSCP* | Oxford Road
Hotel & Car Park | City
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: N/A
Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road








Address: Plot 14, Circle Square, Oxford Road, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley
Number of storeys: 12 | 18
Number of hotel bedrooms: 150
Number of parking spaces: 1,100




























Who said Manchester doesn't have shapes? Carpark being cladded, hotel to be constructed above. Pics again thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*4 Angel Square* | NOMA
Offices | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Coming soon

Basic information

Status: In Planning
Nearest transport: Victoria















Address: 4 Angel Square Corporation Street Manchester M4 4DU
Detailed information

Architect: SimpsonHaugh
Floors: 11
Office Space: 237,000
Ground Retail Space: 8,000
Completion: 2022
Developer: Hermes Investment Management/MEPC

New planning application submitted for a large Grade A office building within the city centre. View application here


----------



## VDB

*St George's Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: St George's Gardens, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16


Detailed information

Number of storeys: 11


Number of apartments: 59


Ground floor commercial space: 904 sqft (A1-4, B1)


Developer: DeTrafford


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite





























Looks like St George's Gardens is on the rise. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

Also thanks for all your updates while I've been away miley, much appreciated


----------



## mileymc1

VDB said:


> Also thanks for all your updates while I've been away miley, much appreciated


Learned from the best


----------



## mileymc1

Happy to see some developers are thinking outside the _"box"._ To many square developments have gone up in Manchester over the past couple of years, nice to see some shapes!
Pics thanks to MatthewDalrymple 

*Burlington House* | Piccadilly
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Piccadilly















Address: 20 Tariff St, Piccadilly, City Zone Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 8
Number of apartments: 91
Completion: 2019
Floorspace: 90,000sqft
Developer: TCS, Highgrove Group


----------



## WingTips

*No1 & No2 Circle Square | 18/14 fl | 76/59m | U/C* 

*This major City Centre development forges ahead...*



Slow Burn said:


> 5 May
> 
> DSC02699 by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> Evolution of the Street by Slow Burn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC02697 by Slow Burn, on Flickr





Slow Burn said:


> +1
> 
> DSC02694 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045589&page=8


----------



## VDB

*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: Islington Wharf Phase 3 all plots, New Islington M4


Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 3-10


No. of homes: 101


Completion: Summer 2019


Developer: JM

Update by MatthewDalrymple


----------



## VDB

*Downing Tower* | Great Jackson
Student | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: River Street site, Great Jackson, Manchester M15


Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 32 | 10 | 15


Number of student bedspaces: 791


Height: 92 metres


Completion: 2020


Developer: Downing Students






















Update at Downing Tower by Dandotco


----------



## VDB

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Two New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Floors: 11


Height: 51m


Office Space: 262,672sqft


Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft


Developer: English Cities Fund











Progress at Two New Bailey. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Riverside House* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central










Address: Riverside House, New Bailey Street, Salford, Manchester M3

Detailed information

Architect: AHMM


Office space: 13,207 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 2,206 sqft 


Developer: English Cities Fund











Riverside House is now coming together. Photo update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Trafford Park line*

*Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford


Contractor: MPact-Thales


New stations: 6


Distance of new track: 5.5km


National Rail interchanges: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield


Existing network interchanges: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square


Operator: TfGM

*Current status* 

Under Construction

*Route map*











An update on the Trafford Park line by Freel07.

This is the point where the Trafford Park line leaves the Eccles line at Pomona. It will be joined up this weekend:











Everything's coming together:




















Landscaping going in alongside the canal:





























Wharfside tram stop:




















Imperial War Museum tram stop:











Village tram stop:











Tracks into Parkway tram stop:




















EventCity tram stop:




















And the terminus - for now - at the Trafford Centre:


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

12th May. 125 Deansgate, 12 storey office block.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester New Square | 49/46/39m | 14/13/11 fl | U/C*

*This huge City Centre Development forges head.... *



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 12th May. I decided to go and get some new pics of this, despite not getting even one single comment about the crop on my last set.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467853&page=95


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Windmill Green, 7 storey office block.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

8 First Street, 7 storey office block.


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

* Sky Gardens | Manchester Gardens | Chester Road | 12 fl | U/C *



GShutty said:


> Chester Road looks better all the time both as you enter and exit the city: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevated view of St George's Island/Greengate:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827810&page=17


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

POPWorks, 5 storeys, 28 apartments, Ancoats.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Islington Wharf Locks, 10/5/3 storeys, 101 apartments and townhouses, New Islington.


----------



## jrb

Fast forward to 7 minutes for Deansgate Square, Crown, Elizabeth Tower.

Fast forward to 10 minutes for Manchester New Square.

Watch in HD. Red cog.


----------



## VDB

*City Gardens* | Castlefield
Apartments | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Chester Road, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 11


Number of apartments: 86


Number of ground commercial units: 3


Developer: DeTrafford













Update at City Gardens by Master_Builder


----------



## jrb

MCRcitizen said:


> Still warm:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HL-Hhbz_R0


Screen grabbed from the Drone video.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Deansgate Square, 64/50/44/37 storeys (or close enough), 1508 apartments, Deansgate.


----------



## VDB

*Anco&Co* | Ancoats
Residential | East

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 13 Blossom Street, Ancoats, M4

Detailed information

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 145


Number of storeys: 2 x 8


Ground floor commercial space: 4,069 (A1-5, B1, D1)

Anco&Co is now nearing completion with wraps coming off. Photos by Master_Builder


----------



## mileymc1

*2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
Apartments | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield








Address: 2-4 Chester Road, Manchester M15
Detailed information

 Developer: Renaker
 Architect: OMI
 Planning consultant: Deloitte
 Number of storeys: 21 | 12 | 8
 Height: 61 m | 37.5 m | 23 m
Number of apartments: 188




























Groundworks ongoing, crane has been installed. Going to be stunner this! Pictures by Master_Builder


----------



## mileymc1

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley
Floors: 12 to 36
Height: tallest 115m
Number of apartments: 677
Office space: 1.2 million sqft
Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group





































One of Manchester biggest developments continues at pace. Terracotta cladding starting to appear. Tower core topped out, several companies already signed up. 
Amazing pics from the fantastic Master_Builder


----------



## mileymc1

*Fortis Quay* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Salford Quays








Address: Furness Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Bowman Riley
Floors: 27, 17, 13, 10 and 8
Height: 90m, 56m, 44m, 33m, 27m
Number of apartments: 593
Cost: £200m
Developer: Elite City Living (Beaumont Morgan & Fortis)



















Will make a statement across the Quays this one. Photo by Master_Builder


----------



## jrb

Some crackers from 0161 Instagram.

At various times of the year.














































Picture shop. https://www.etsy.com/shop/0161?section_id=23500043

0161 . https://www.instagram.com/0161manchester/


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by......



timo said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DTFilmProducer/status/1138205537756176385


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for more picture's. Includes picture’s of the tower model.



> On Saturday, we welcomed the very first public visitors to our Crown Street project in Manchester. It was great to be able to show investors from around the world around the plot and its show apartment. Even the weather didn't dampen the excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BykefYTpM03/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Oxygen Tower, 31 storeys, 360ish apartments and townhouses, New Islington/Ancoats.


----------



## Skabbymuff

What's the potential for a real supertall in Manchester? For a 300m, or many or even a 300+ potentially in the future? I ask this as I see here so much action in Manchester, and feel like its the beginning only. Also, London is unfortunately stuck with height restrictions due to the airports, and this looks like something that won't change in the near future, which is sad for the London skyline. Does Manchester have similar height restrictions in place? If not, I can see a very bright future for real tall skyscrapers here?


----------



## jrb

Skabbymuff said:


> What's the potential for a real supertall in Manchester? For a 300m, or many or even a 300+ potentially in the future? I ask this as I see here so much action in Manchester, and feel like its the beginning only. Also, London is unfortunately stuck with height restrictions due to the airports, and this looks like something that won't change in the near future, which is sad for the London skyline. Does Manchester have similar height restrictions in place? If not, I can see a very bright future for real tall skyscrapers here?


Probably never.

The £ numbers wouldn’t stack up in Manchester for such a tall tower.

No height restrictions. 

Rumours are that a tower, taller than the 201 metres/ 64 storey high Deansgate Square tower is moving forward.


----------



## PJH2015

Skabbymuff said:


> What's the potential for a real supertall in Manchester? For a 300m, or many or even a 300+ potentially in the future? I ask this as I see here so much action in Manchester, and feel like its the beginning only. Also, London is unfortunately stuck with height restrictions due to the airports, and this looks like something that won't change in the near future, which is sad for the London skyline. Does Manchester have similar height restrictions in place? If not, I can see a very bright future for real tall skyscrapers here?


I genuinely think that Manchester will have the UK's tallest tower in the future, as long as Manchester continues to be an attractive place to invest and London's height restriction stays in place

JRB is right though, I can't see it happening anytime soon unless someone comes along with enough money to want to do it to make a statement. It would also have to be a big, mixed use development like the Shard because I can't see any single sector (commercial, hotel, apartments) being able to fill 300m+ of floor space


----------



## jrb

The Manchester forum was invited to a St John’s and Enterprise City update presentation by Mike Ingall, CEO of Allied London, last night. It was held at No1 Spinningfields. 

Like other forum members I managed to grab a few picture’s of the Manchester construction skyline.

Sorry. Camera phone. And shooting into the Evening Sun.(first 3 picture’s)


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft


Floors: 52 | 22


Height: 153m | 67m


No. of apartments: 665


Developer: Renaker






































Cladding has started to appear on The Crown


----------



## mileymc1

*Artisan Heights* | Oxford Road
Student accommodation | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road








Address: 1-5 New Wakefield St, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 32
Height: 95m
Number of student units: 603
Commercial space: 1 unit
Developer/Operator: Unite






















Gone under the radar a little this one. Progressing well though, a quirky looking design rising from the back streets. Pics thanks to jrb


----------



## jrb

Just posted this on the Manchester, Greengate, thread.

The White Box Architects Twitter page states 10th of May, but no year. However, I’m assuming the dates with no year starting from the 9th of January are from this year. Tweets after the 9th of January are from 2018. 

Information via the links.

Any guesses on the height of the Greengate tower? It looks an absolute monster. 



> WhiteBoxArchitecture
> @_WhiteBox_
> ·
> 10 May
> A little something we've been working on with our friends at Cheshire Estates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cheshire-estates.com/
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/_WhiteBox_


Also. Salford.

3 Day’s ago.



> *No1 Albert Street*
> 
> whitebox_architecture
> Nearly ready for planning in Salford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzijIwKBzII/
> 
> https://www.cheshire-estates.com/pdf/1 Albert Street.pdf


----------



## WingTips

*"The best cities for buying property outside London*

Last month, the Office for National Statistics revealed that more people left London in 2018 than any other year on record. Admittedly, they only started collecting data back in 2012. Nonetheless, high property prices and crime are causing Londoners to exodus in search of serenity and a mortgage that doesn’t see them sobbing into their pillow each night. With that in mind, we’ve put together a list of some of the best places outside the capital to consider moving without losing a sense of being at the heart of things.

*Manchester*

Most Macunians would argue their city is superior to the capital in every way, but Manchester is still the closest thing to London you’ll find in the UK. The BBC moved much of their operations here some years ago. Channel 4 are soon set to follow up north to neighbouring Leeds. The northern powerhouse is beginning to look more and more like a reality and Manchester is very much at the centre of it. Prices are going up rapidly in the city centre, but there are still bargains to be had. Other interesting spots include the rapidly regenerating Salford Quays and Chorlton, one of Manchester’s most upscale neighborhoods. An abundance of bars serving prosecco on tap here. Something you never knew you needed, but obviously do.

A new build 1 bed flat in Salford Quays, home to the BBC and Lowry Gallery:

5 bed in Chorlton, Manchester’s poshest vicinity, for a fraction of the equivalent in London."

Full story...https://life.spectator.co.uk/articles/the-best-cities-for-buying-property-outside-london/


----------



## jrb

Quick overview if anyone is interested? :sleepy:

Directly below is Crown Apartments, 22 stories. Behind that is Elizabeth Tower Apartments, 52 Stories. Along Chester Road, after the large roundabout, on the right hand side are the 3 different De Trafford Apartment blocks, The 2 large cores far left, are Cornbrook Works Apartments, 19, 16, 7, and 7 Stories. Far distance, next to the water/River/Pomona, is X1 Waters, 5 Apartments blocks, 18, 16, 14, 12, and 10 Stories. Far right distance is Salford Quays and Mediacity. Right of the Church will be Arundel Street, Apartments, 23, 11, 9, and 8, Stories. Just received planning permission.











https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz0SHfunWeS/


----------



## WingTips

*And still the City Continues to Grow...*



jrb said:


> Flickr.
> 
> Ian Clarke.
> 
> Pink City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/12654...-TJHCd7-S5yFsX-2eB9WBW-2eAr8tj-TDhu2N-2fGRKpy


----------



## jrb

Manchester’s growing skyline.

A few years back, only Beetham tower would have been visible in this picture. It would have stood alone. Not anymore.

Instagram, via.JBG



JBGee said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz3jhihh9fn/?igshid=10v4q0uiro72o


Hope you don’t mind JBG?

gilmour_27
A city that doesn’t stop growing and I fell in love with it at the tender age of 9 years old and it’s always been on my list to move here and finally did four years ago and Manchester gave me a 2nd chance at life new friends and meaning again and I never turn my back on this place, I have lived in many places but Manchester you simply are the best and I bloody love you










PS. To the left of the tallest DS tower, Elizabeth Tower, 52 Stories, is currently under construction, but the concrete core isn’t visible yet. But you can see the Crown core, 22 stories.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from ADMR’s (MCR form member) latest and brilliant Drone video.

Watch in HD.


----------



## jrb

St John’s and Factory.(cores, concrete + Steel)

Picture by.....



Slow Burn said:


> New crane. Today


----------



## jrb

Mini Deansgate Square update via Instagram.

All 3 picture’s by the mancuk.

Click on the link for more great Manchester (City centre) picture’s.

https://www.instagram.com/the_mancuk/?hl=en


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Flange.



flange said:


> Not gossip anymore.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/therme-reveals-plans-for-trafford-wellbeing-resort/
> 
> Plans have emerged for a *28-acre “wellbeing resort”* on the site of EventCity in Trafford, operated by leisure development giant Therme Group.
> 
> Therme builds and operates facilities across the world, including Therme Bucharest, the largest thermal leisure resort in Europe.


Not the Proposed Trafford one.


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C* 

*The first block nears completion...*




Dandotco said:


> Window reflections from the Holiday Inn tower next door


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957878&page=12


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen Street | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C* 



VDB said:


> *Images have been revealed of the interiors of some of the resident's amenity areas at Deansgate Square:*
> 
> The Resident's Lounge and Tea Room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the lobbies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Club Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident's swimming pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident's gym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On-site sports hall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoga studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And massage parlour, free for residents:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=493


----------



## mileymc1

*Therme Wellbeing Resort* | Trafford City
Leisure | Trafford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning
Nearest transport: Trafford Metro Line








Address: Phoenix Way Off, Barton Dock Rd, Manchester M41 7TB
Detailed information

Site Area: 28 acres
Total floorspace: 620,000 sq ft
17 swimming & treatment pools
8 gardens and lakes
Cost: £175 million
Completion: 2022
Developer: Therme Group






























> *Galaxy*
> 
> Fun, Relaxation and Wellbeing for All
> 
> Galaxy is the fun, family area of Therme with entertainment for both adults and children. Galaxy offers something for everyone by blending fun, relaxation and healthy activities.
> 
> The main features of Galaxy include waterslides, a wave pool, relaxation areas and steam rooms plus indoor and outdoor pools.
> 
> Galaxy is a tropical paradise where visitors can enjoy a refreshing drink or healthy meal among an exotic palm tree plantation.
> 
> Culture is core to wellbeing and Galaxy will regularly host music and art events, giving a complete wellbeing experience for mind, body and spirit.
> 
> *Palm*
> 
> A Moment of Calm Among Nature
> 
> Palm is a peaceful relaxation zone dedicated for adults only (16+). It includes indoor and outdoor relaxation pools, mineral baths, steam rooms and other natural water-based treatments providing many health benefits.
> 
> Palm will also be a place where visitors can enjoy fusion cuisine from around the world and fresh dishes, vitamin juice bars and other healthy choices.
> 
> Connection to nature is a fundamental need of wellbeing and the perfectly balanced ecosystem of Palm, including outdoor gardens, provides a moment of calm in a tranquil green environment.
> *
> Elysium*
> 
> Luxury & Discovery in the UK’s Largest Thermal Spa
> 
> Elysium is a place to rediscover the beauty of life in the UK’s largest luxury spa. Exquisitely designed saunas, steam rooms and mineral therapy pools take visitors on a journey, discovering the historical and global traditions of the thermal spa.
> 
> Essential to the Therme experience are guided sauna sessions led by ‘Aufguss’ masters. Entertaining and varied ‘Aufguss’ themes help visitors to maximise the mental and physical benefits of thermal therapy.
> 
> Beautifully planted gardens surround Elysium, giving an area for outdoor activities and simply relaxing among nature.
> 
> *Genesis*
> 
> Tailored Wellbeing Therapies
> 
> Genesis provides individually tailored therapies to enhance mental and physical wellbeing such as relaxation and sports massage, LED and infrared therapy, cryo-saunas, vitamin and mineral pools and treatments to enhance circulation and skin health.
> 
> A variety of the latest treatments are available within the bright and airy structure, which includes luxurious gardens and green spaces.
> 
> The wide range of Genesis treatments can be tailored to create a programme suitable to every individual, regardless of age or need.
> 
> With guidance from a highly trained team of wellbeing specialists, the whole experience combines to create a holistic environment of wellbeing.


----------



## VDB

*Mansion HoUSe* | New Islington
Residential | East

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: New Islington Canalside, M4


Detailed information

Developer: Urban Splash


Architect: Shedkm


Number of apartments: 120


Number of townhouses: 34


GF commercial space: 5,425 sqft




















Construction has started at Mansion HoUSe. Photo by tootdood


----------



## VDB

*52-58 Thomas Street* | Northern Quarter
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: 52-58 Thomas Street, M4


Detailed information

Developer: Agecroft Investment Company


Architect: GA Studio


Number of apartments: 26


Number of storeys: 3 | 5 | 6

Plans for 52-58 Thomas Street were approved by Manchester City Council today.


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


>


It looks nice, but why are balconies still so pointlessly small in the UK. This trend changed 15 years ago in Europe to larger balconies, big enough so the whole family can fit on a table and have a BBQ outside.

Balconies don't need to be huge, but they need to be big enough to actually do something


----------



## WingTips

*Construction in Manchester One of Europe's Fastest Growing City Continues at Pace... *



jrb said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0OJEIant4D/


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901884&page=36


----------



## jrb

Uploaded to Youtube 50 minute’s ago.

HD. Red cog. Full screen, if possible? No sound.

The cloud reflections on DS look fantastic.


----------



## jrb

For those of you who like cranes and crane construction.

Speeded up video.

Factory. April.

HD. Red Cog.


----------



## jrb

I think Manchester has got a skyline by UK and possibly European standards?










https://www.instagram.com/p/B0gsK2dlE0I/


----------



## Jillestalin

^^ The amount of cranes in Manchester right now is impressive
It is one of the European cities with more construction considering its extension :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Jillestalin said:


> ^^ The amount of cranes in Manchester right now is impressive
> It is one of the European cities with more construction considering its extension :cheers:


It is in fact one of the fastest growing Cities in Europe.


----------



## mileymc1

*100 Embankment* | Greengate
Office | Salford
*Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130506507#post130506507

Address: 2 Chapel St , Greengate, Salford M3
Architect: Flanagan Lawrence
Floors: 9 floors
Office Space: 165,000sqft
Developer: Ask Real Estate
*Current status:* *Under Construction*
*Nearest transport:* Victoria



























These have turned out much better than the renders! Update thanks to Slow Burn 


DSC03017[/URL] by Slow Burn[/URL], on Flickr
DSC03016[/URL] by Slow Burn[/URL], on Flickr
DSC03020[/URL] by Slow Burn[/URL], on Flickr
DSC03024[/URL] by Slow Burn[/URL], on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

*Two New Bailey* | New Bailey
Offices | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction
Nearest transport: Salford Central








Address: Two New Bailey Square, New Bailey, Manchester M4
Detailed information

Architect: AHMM
Floors: 11
Height: 51m
Office Space: 262,672sqft
Ground floor retail space: 8,966sqft
Developer: English Cities Fund










More office space shooting up in Manchester! Pic thanks to Slow Burn

DSC03040 by Slow Burn, on Flickr

DSC03039 by Slow Burn, on Flickr

DSC03041 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

*Cornbrook Works* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Cornbrook








Address: Cornbrook Works, Cornbrook, City Zone Manchester M16
Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom
Floors: 19 | 15 | 7 | 7
Number of apartments: 363
Developer: Brickland



















Bulky developments like this really pushing the centre further out. Pic again thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Gore Street* | Central Salford
Residential | Salford
Relevant thread: Click here[/URL]
Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Salford Central








Address: Gore Street, off Chapel St, Central Salford, Manchester M3
Detailed information

Architect: OMI
Floors: 22 | 15 | 13
Number of homes: 375
Ground floor commercial space: 7,825 sqft
Developer: ECP Holdings Ltd




























Progress being made over on Gore Street. Once again, great pics thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*New Square* | Village
Mixed use | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Piccadilly








Address: All plots, Whitworth St/Princess corner, Village, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 11-14
Number of apartments: 238
Completion: 2020
Developer: Urban & Civic

A plot that was vacant for far to long, decent development in a great location. Pics thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*St George's Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Basic information

Status: Construction
Nearest transport: Cornbrook








Address: St George's Gardens, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16
Detailed information

Number of storeys: 11
Number of apartments: 59
Ground floor commercial space: 904 sqft (A1-4, B1)
Developer: DeTrafford
Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite
































DeTrafford taking over this stretch, several of their developments under construction. Once again, amazing pics by SlowBurn


----------



## mileymc1

*The Crescent* | Crescent
Apartments | Salford
Relevant thread: Click here[/URL]
Website: Click here[/URL]

Basic information

Status: Groundworks
Nearest transport: Salford Crescent








Address: The Crescent, Salford M4
Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus
Floors: 5 | 16 | 21
Height: 27m | 56.5m | 68m
Number of apartments: 405
Retail space: 8,890 sqft
Developer: FICM, Salboy




















Once a completely dead area now transformed. Hoardings for Atelier on the left on the below pic, a beautiful new development just about to start also. Chapel Street is only getting better and better. Pics credit to the amazing Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Excelsior Works* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Under construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 9


Advisor: Deloitte


Number of apartments: 108


Developer: Mulbury City




















Thanks to Slow Burn for this update


----------



## jrb

Post 827.

Large CGI of Crown Street looking towards it, heading out of Manchester city centre. Too big to post on here, TBH. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161202624#post161202624


----------



## WingTips

*100 Embankment | Greengate | 9 fl | U/C *



markydeedrop said:


> Taken today


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920223&page=10

...


----------



## VDB

*MediaCityUK Phase Two* | Salford Quays
Mixed use | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Groundworks


Nearest transport: MediaCityUK










Address: MediaCityUK Plots B, C, D, E, Salford M50

Detailed information

Architects: Chapman Taylor | Sheppard Robson | 5Plus | AHR | Hodder + Partners | Jeffrey Bell


Adviser: NJL


Number of apartments: 1,800


Office space: 540,000 sqft


Developer: Peel Holdings

Peel Holdings have secured funding to build phase 2 of MediaCityUK.


*Place North West:* Peel secures £292m for MediaCityUK expansion


*Business Desk North West:* MediaCityUK growth ambitions boosted by new £292.5m loan deal


----------



## Roquentin

The second phase of Media City is looking like an improvement. Looks a bit too much like Croydon at the moment...


----------



## jrb

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0y3VjTDCgI/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Food hall and music venue planned for NOMA
> 
> 5 Aug 2019, 11:41
> 
> Charlie Schouten
> 
> Hermes has revealed plans to convert New Century Hall in Manchester into a food hall, music venue, and creative college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working with architect Sheppard Robson, Hermes has put forward the proposals for the grade-two listed building, which will be occupied by a single tenant operating the college, venue, and food hall, with the venue set to host a variety of concerts with a capacity of around 1,000.
> 
> In total, the building will provide nearly 50,000 sq ft of mixed-use space; the basement will be a purpose-built college with the capacity for 400 students, with the ground floor to be used as an 8,000 sq ft food hall and informal meeting space.
> 
> Above, the main music hall will be used by the college and also covers around 8,000 sq ft.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/food-hall-and-music-venue-planned-for-noma/


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> Chapel Street gets HIF money for next phase of masterplan
> 
> 5 Aug 2019, 14:44
> 
> Jessica Middleton-Pugh
> 
> Homes England has granted £1.2m from its Housing Infrastructure Fund to back the development of 178 homes at English Cities Fund’s Chapel Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scheme being funded is on plots E7 and E8 within the Salford Central masterplan. Recently named Atelier, the project will be made up of four seven-storey blocks totalling 167 apartments, a row of 11 townhouses, and eight commercial units. The architect for the project is Buttress.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/chapel-street-gets-hif-money-for-next-phase-of-masterplan/


----------



## jrb

Andrew Brooks https://mobile.twitter.com/AndrewPBrooks
@AndrewPBrooks
·
Jul 31

Zooming out of a very detailed photograph of #Manchester & #Salford.

Taken around 8 miles from the city center on Werneth Low near #Stockport

& I’ve made a version available online that lets you zoom in & explore all the fine detail of this photograph

https://www.easyzoom.com/imageaccess/29732ada3d2f40dbb3abf52d084e8a3b


----------



## GB1

liking the progress but this city still has a long way to go before it even resembles a major city


----------



## anorack 1

It could start by doing something about the state of the footpaths in the centre. If you have mobility problems there appalling. Councillor Pat Carney lives in the centre, does he walk round in blinkers?


----------



## wakka12

GB1 said:


> liking the progress but this city still has a long way to go before it even resembles a major city


Well I hope you dont mean just in terms of producing more high rise buildings because theres bigger problems within Manchester.Namely car dominance, landscaping and public realm and provision of more green spaces and trees.


----------



## mileymc1

GB1 said:


> liking the progress but this city still has a long way to go before it even resembles a major city




That depends on what you are comparing the city with. Manchester can't be compared with global cites like New York and Shanghai. Manchester can't compete with capital European cities like London, Moscow and Paris. However, when you look at non capital major European cities, Manchester is up there within the top rankings. I assume the only non capital European cities ahead of Manchester would be Barcelona, Frankfurt and Milan...


----------



## Justme

mileymc1 said:


> That depends on what you are comparing the city with. Manchester can't be compared with global cites like New York and Shanghai. Manchester can't compete with capital European cities like London, Moscow and Paris. However, when you look at non capital major European cities, Manchester is up there within the top rankings. I assume the only non capital European cities ahead of Manchester would be Barcelona, Frankfurt and Milan...


Interesting that you didn't include London as a global city, but it is and is considered in the same league as NY.

As for the other cities, I would disagree. It feels a lot more accurate to look at it from this perspective: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globalization_and_World_Cities_Research_Network


----------



## wakka12

Justme said:


> Interesting that you didn't include London as a global city, but it is and is considered in the same league as NY.
> 
> As for the other cities, I would disagree. It feels a lot more accurate to look at it from this perspective: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globalization_and_World_Cities_Research_Network


Well going by that list then he would be correct then that theres not many cities in europe above manchester apart from most capital cities. Just Milan, Frankfurt, Barcelona, and missing Dusseldorf, Hamburg


----------



## PJH2015

GB1 said:


> liking the progress but this city still has a long way to go before it even resembles a major city


----------



## TSK27M

GB1 said:


> liking the progress but this city still has a long way to go before it even resembles a major city


Think such an important city/conurbation, in a country the size of the UK, with such a strong local/regional economy , as well as the history that Manchester has, make it a "MAJOR CITY"...


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

The GB1 geez has been giving it large on London forum too, seems troll like.

Wouldn’t say Manchester has a ‘long way’ to go at all. Green space and public realm will improve over time. The city as been going through deindustrialisation for over forty years (50’s-90’s) so I imagine given another decade or two worth of investment it’ll be banging at the door of Europe’s elite. 

Not to mention a £1 billion airport transformation, new Metrolink and rail investment (both on local and national scale), various new companies setting up shop in the city such as Amazon/BT etc. 

I could go on.


----------



## jrb

..


----------



## TorATD

It needs more people for a start, midweek evenings are like a ghost town. I've been to tiny villages in Spain that are more vibrant, It also needs more to do than drink and shop.

Also the public realm, roads and pavements are inferior to almost everywhere, Wakefield, Bradford, Bolton, Stockport even. The council tax takings must be huge but where is the money? It's not being spent in the suburbs either.


----------



## JBGee

TorATD said:


> It needs more people for a start, midweek evenings are like a ghost town. I've been to tiny villages in Spain that are more vibrant, It also needs more to do than drink and shop..



Did you start writing this post in 1995 ?


----------



## GB1

Darude Sandstorm said:


> The GB1 geez has been giving it large on London forum too, seems troll like.
> 
> I'm not a troll, because my comments aren't beaming with praise, doesn't make me a troll. Currently Manchester is ranked as a beta city and my comment was that it has some way to become a major city ie alpha city or as our politicians keep promising to make Manchester the northern powerhouse. As for my London post, all I said was it was a bit quiet maybe because of brexit as before when I visited the forum it was full of new projects daily. So stop trying to exaggerate about my comments.


----------



## cameronpaul

Sorry Mancunians but there are far too many cheap, poor looking new buildings going up in the city. You would think people would learn from the mistakes of the 1960`s and 70`s but sadly it seems not to be the case. There are a few good projects but generally they are bland and generic. Glass, metal boxes of no distinction unlike the great buildings of the city`s 19th/early 20th c. past. Of course this is not limited to Manchester in the U.K.


----------



## paulw3726

anorack 1 said:


> It could start by doing something about the state of the footpaths in the centre. If you have mobility problems there appalling. Councillor Pat Carney lives in the centre, does he walk round in blinkers?




Too many rocking paving slabs / trip hazards
Big ponds show where drains not kept clear

Especially round Piccadilly Gardens / Portland St


----------



## mileymc1

*IQ Echo St* | Piccadilly
Residential | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Groundworks
Nearest transport: Piccadilly















Address: Echo St/Granby Row, Piccadilly, Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson
Floors: 13 | 19 | 26
Height: 50m | 69m | 89m
No. coliving apartments: 403
No. student accommodation apartments: 94
Other amenities: Nursery
Developer: iQ



















In other news, as some developments finish others begin. Groundworks well underway at Echo Street. Photo by Stopfordian Dreamer


----------



## WingTips

TorATD said:


> It needs more people for a start, midweek evenings are like a ghost town. I've been to tiny villages in Spain that are more vibrant, It also needs more to do than drink and shop.
> 
> Also the public realm, roads and pavements are inferior to almost everywhere, Wakefield, Bradford, Bolton, Stockport even. The council tax takings must be huge but where is the money? It's not being spent in the suburbs either.


You always try and mention Leeds or some other Yorkshire town in your posts, really no need to do that, this is a Manchester thread.


----------



## blvd93

TorATD said:


> Also the public realm, roads and pavements are inferior to almost everywhere, Wakefield, Bradford, Bolton, Stockport even. The council tax takings must be huge but where is the money? It's not being spent in the suburbs either.


Yeah, about that...

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...thern-cities-been-hammered-austerity-15739876


----------



## astropa

wakka12 said:


> Well going by that list then he would be correct then that theres not many cities in europe above manchester apart from most capital cities. Just Milan, Frankfurt, Barcelona, and missing Dusseldorf, Hamburg


And Munich of course which is probably the top non capital city in Europe. Manchester ranks alongside Lyon, Stuttgart, Valencia and closer to home Edinburgh and Birmingham. 
Couldn’t find Leeds on that list which surprised me, maybe it’s my eyes or an oversight by the page creators.


----------



## WingTips

astropa said:


> And Munich of course which is probably the top non capital city in Europe. Manchester ranks alongside Lyon, Stuttgart, Valencia and closer to home Edinburgh and Birmingham.
> Couldn’t find Leeds on that list which surprised me, maybe it’s my eyes or an oversight by the page creators.


Sorry astropa BHAM does not rank along Manchester at all, I think your intention here to promote BHAM rather than discuss the merits of Manchester.


----------



## mileymc1

astropa said:


> And Munich of course which is probably the top non capital city in Europe. Manchester ranks alongside Lyon, Stuttgart, Valencia and closer to home Edinburgh and Birmingham.
> Couldn’t find Leeds on that list which surprised me, maybe it’s my eyes or an oversight by the page creators.




Milan, Frankfurt, Zurich and Barcelona all rank before Munich in that order. Manchester has always ranked above Birmingham, however Birmingham has been jumping up the list over the years. Leeds is classed as a "High sufficiency city" ahead of Liverpool and Newcastle. The full list in order is here:


https://www.lboro.ac.uk/gawc/world2018t.html


----------



## jrb

Watch in HD, 720p, red cog.

Manchester Skyline time-lapse, 3 day’s ago.


----------



## Justme

Coming into Trafford Bar today, I noticed that the old factory on Skerton Rd (bordered by Elisnore Rd) being knocked down. https://tinyurl.com/yxuk9rq9

Does anyone know if there are plans for this site?


----------



## jrb

Some new picture’s from the Bruntwood and Circle Square, Twitter page.

Click on the link for a new time lapse video. 2 hours ago.





































https://mobile.twitter.com/circlesquaremcr


----------



## jrb

The RHS plan to create a stunning new 62 hectare (154 acre) garden in the heart of the North West in Salford is now well under way and it will open to the public in 2020










The Welcome Building is taking shape.



















https://mobile.twitter.com/hodderpartners?lang=en

Loads of updated pictures and (drone) videos on the on-going work onsite. Keep on scrolling down via the link.




























https://mobile.twitter.com/rhsbridgewater?lang=en


----------



## jrb

Place North West



> *Work set to begin at Leonardo Hotel*
> 
> 14 Aug 2019, 11:49	Jessica Middleton-Pugh
> 
> Capital & Centric has appointed Bowmer & Kirkland to start on site at the 275-bedroom Leonardo Hotel on Adair Street, Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowmer & Kirkland will manage demolition, site investigation and enabling works, and is due to begin imminently.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/work-set-to-begin-at-leonardo-hotel/





> Taken from the Stephenson selected projects 2019 PDF. http://www.stephenson-studio.com/wp...hensonSTUDIO_SelectedProjects-2019SECURED.pdf
> 
> Ignore the first left image.


----------



## jrb

Place North West.



> *Start nears for Northern Quarter apartments*
> 
> 14 Aug 2019, 11:50
> 
> Charlie Schouten
> 
> Around two-and-a-half years after the scheme secured planning permission, work is due to get under way to build a mixed 10, six, and four-storey development on Manchester’s Red Lion Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mixed-use site will include the retention of the façade of the former Bull’s Head pub on Union Street, while the remainder of the site will be cleared to create a residential building ranging between six and 10 storeys, along with an interconnected four-storey building, and around 2,000 sq ft of commercial space on the ground floor.
> 
> The blocks will include 38 apartments, all of which have been pre-sold. Contractor Gemdale is on board to deliver the project with Gary Usherwood Associates as architect.


----------



## jrb

Drone video originally posted by Battenfobs.



battenfobs said:


> Latest from SkyCam Media
> 
> https://youtu.be/D1GT9pvTTkQ


A few screen grabs via the iPad.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Hulmelad.



Hulmelad said:


> Av a butchers at this folks.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...r-47-storey-tower-as-huge-site-comes-forward/


*Salford Quays set for 47-storey tower as huge site comes forward
*
19 Aug 2019, 15:27	

Charlie Schouten

Fresh proposals have been revealed to transform a swathe of Salford Quays to deliver more than 1,400 residential units and 485 hotel bedrooms in buildings of up to* 47 storeys*.


----------



## wakka12

Looks like that will be a very architecturally interesting area !


----------



## jrb

Disappointingly Manchester has dropped down to 76 cranes. :lol: Waiting on a part built new 1 to be confirmed.

Picture by.....



purple_cat said:


> Crane City today
> 
> IMG_5743 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

wakka12 said:


> Looks like that will be a very architecturally interesting area !


The public exhibition for the proposal is on the 28th. 

Managed to enlarge the small CGi at the bottom of the PNW article with my iPad.

Hope the CGI is clear on your device?


----------



## Roquentin

jrb said:


> Originally posted by Hulmelad.
> 
> 
> 
> *Salford Quays set for 47-storey tower as huge site comes forward
> *
> 19 Aug 2019, 15:27
> 
> Charlie Schouten
> 
> Fresh proposals have been revealed to transform a swathe of Salford Quays to deliver more than 1,400 residential units and 485 hotel bedrooms in buildings of up to* 47 storeys*.


Looks like Rotterdam


----------



## jrb

Roquentin said:


> Looks like Rotterdam


Yes. Will know more next Week.

This Afternoon.

Chester Road.

From Old Trafford into Manchester city centre.


----------



## jrb

Metrolink Extension.

Trafford Centre stop.
Pomona Island.
Salford Quays.

This Afternoon.


----------



## jrb

More info on Cotton Quay, Salford Quays.

Originally posted by.....



yesevil said:


> Invite to the consultation with additional pics and some more info:





flange said:


> More renders.





Master_Builder said:


> From the website. http://cottonquay.info/cotton-quay-proposals/



https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...-new-waterside-neighbourhood-salford-16786784[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrb

Deansgate Square.

Picture’s taken in August on different Day’s.




























https://mobile.twitter.com/davidmoran6323


----------



## jrb

After a lot of rumours, and a very public row between the owners of the Manchester Arena (City centre] and Manchester City Council, American company Oak View have confirmed they want to build a new (20,000+) capacity indoor arena close to the Etihad stadium. No images yet.



> *US investors confirm they do want to build a new arena next to the Etihad - and start consulting residents*
> 
> Following a row between the council and Manchester Arena over the prospect of a rival venue in Eastlands, American firm Oak View has confirmed it is now working on plans for exactly that - and intends to go out to consultation this week
> 
> Global investors have confirmed they ARE looking to build a major new entertainment arena next door to the Etihad - and are planning to start consulting residents on the idea this week.
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ews/investors-confirm-want-build-new-16786596


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Yellow cladding arrives at Crusader Mill and The Phoenix, New build & Refurb, 201 apartments, East Village.

19th Aug, in some very heavy rain.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## InterMancStudent

jrb said:


> After a lot of rumours, and a very public row between the owners of the Manchester Arena (City centre] and Manchester City Council, American company Oak View have confirmed they want to build a new (20,000+) capacity indoor arena close to the Etihad stadium. No images yet.


Great news if you ask me. A new Eastlands arena would drive growth in that area and allow for the eastward expansion of the centre.

I hope the public doesn't fall for the scaremongering tactics (death of city centre trade, etc..) being employed by the M.E.N arena owners, who clearly know do not want their old and run down offerning to go up against a more modern and hopefully better built one. 

Now if only United (One of the biggest football teams in the world!) could bother to regenerate the Old Trafford/Wharfside area, the we could have a large urban centre bookended by the city's two biggest football grounds. How wonderful would that be!


----------



## jrb

Manchester has come a long way from it’s general perception of being a grey, dirty and an industrial city.  Unfortunately Manchester can’t get rid of the ‘Rainy City’ tag. :lol: Even though it’s currently 24 degrees, sunny, with a blue skies. 










Rebuilding Manchester, Twitter. Lot’s of old picture’s showing how the city has changed over time.

https://mobile.twitter.com/rebuildingmcr


----------



## WingTips

Great photo ^^^^^^^


----------



## VDB

*Artisan Heights* | Oxford Road
Student accommodation | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road










Address: 1-5 New Wakefield St, Manchester M2


Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of storeys: 32


Height: 95m


Number of student units: 603


Developer/Operator: Unite

Update at Artisan Heights, yesterday:


----------



## Mr.D00p

Everytime a new photo of Manchester with blue skies and sunshine is released, it instantly becomes a sought after collectors item..


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Brickwork at Oxygen Tower, 33/16/10 storeys, Ancoats/Piccadilly.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Islington Wharf Locks, 10/5/3 storeys, New Islington.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


https://flic.kr/p/2hii7rXhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## mileymc1

*The Residence* | Greengate
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Victoria















Address: Greengate, Salford M3 7NS
Detailed information

Architect: Jeffrey Bell, Falconer Chester Hall
Floors: 34
Height: 110 metres
Number of apartments: 303
Developer: Elliott Group










Struggling to keep up with all these highrises U/C across GTR MAN. After a slow start, The Residence is starting to rise. This development will sit right 
next door to the recently complete and taller neighbour _"Anaconda Cut". _Pictures thanks to Ribbit


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Kampus, 500ish apartments plus retail and leisure space, Canal Street.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

River Street Tower, 32/10/5 storeys, 807 student rooms. Last pic is where the cladding was.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*1 & 2 Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: Plots 1 & 2, Circle Square, Oxford Road, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of storeys: 18 | 14


Office space: 390,000 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 53,292 sqft (A1-4, B1, D1, D2)


Developer: Bruntwood




















Update at 1 & 2 Circle Square by hussla


----------



## Justme

Has the London Rd Fire Station development been put on hold? 

I've read something recently that suggested this but gave no details


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The whitish one at Circle Square.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*Oxygen Tower* | Piccadilly
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 49 Store Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M1


Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 31


Number of apartments: 347


Height: 111m


Completion: 2021


Developer: Property Alliance













































Update on site at Oxygen today, by Slow Burn


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Manchester New Square, 3 blocks, 350ish apartments, 7 retail units, Canal Street.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Deansgate Square, 64/50/44/37 storeys, Deansgate.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

The tall red one at Circle Square.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/ 


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## WingTips

*Lightbox | MediaCityUK | 19 fl | U/C* 

*These stunning Apartments nearing completion...*



Slow Burn said:


> I love these so much! Lets get 2 more on order to fill that gap
> 
> DSC04016 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04021 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04020 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04018 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04017 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=162494150


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Number of storeys: 14 | 16 | 15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214 sqft 


Developer: Capital & Centric 






































Update at Kampus by Slow Burn


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Crusader Mill and the Phoenix, East Village.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## VDB

*Addington Street* | New Cross
Residential | East Central

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Addington Street, Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: Hawkins \ Brown


Number of storeys: 6-9


Number of homes: 80


Developer: Far East Consortium

A planning application has been submitted for Addington Street. It can be viewed here.


----------



## WingTips

Amazing photography...^^^^


----------



## Make it so n1

Klaus diggy, I've looked at the numbers and I can tell you that there are more 100m+ towers under construction in Manchester than Frankfurt, in fact there are more 100m+ towers under construction in Manchester than all of Germany combined


----------



## mileymc1

KlausDiggy said:


> Do you have any proof for your statement ?
> 
> I can not speak for Barcelona or Rotterdam, but I think Manchester and Frankfurt are at the same level of construction activity.


I couldn't find any count for Frankfurt, would be interesting if you could shed some light. But as I said, in terms of ongoing construction. Manchester seems to be a lot busier.

Cranes in the Barcelona skyline : 17 
Cranes in the Rotterdam skyline: 21
Cranes in the Manchester skyline: 76

Frankfurt???


----------



## jrb

River Street, student accommodation, 32 stories.

Some crackers via the link. Worth a look.



















https://www.instagram.com/kennethjamesphotography/?hl=en

PS. As you can see from the picture’s, Manchester sits on a very flat plain, with the Pennine Hills in the distance.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Elizabeth Tower & Victoria Residence, 52/22 storeys, apartments, Deansgate/Castlefield.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Circle Square, Hotel and MSCP.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Cornbrook, 15/14 storeys, 280 rental apartments.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


  


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


  


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## KlausDiggy

Make it so n1 said:


> Klaus diggy, I've looked at the numbers and I can tell you that there are more 100m+ towers under construction in Manchester than Frankfurt, in fact there are more 100m+ towers under construction in Manchester than all of Germany combined


Then your numbers were wrong. lol

*Frankfurt* 

*Completed 2019*

Marienturm | 155m | 37fl
WinX | 110m | 30fl

*Under Construction / Topped Out*

Tower ONE | 191m | 49fl
Omniturm | 190m | 45fl
Grand Tower | 172m | 47fl
One Forty West | 145m | 40fl
Spin Tower | 128m | 31fl

*Ground Works*

Four 1 | 228m | 59fl
Four 2 | 173m | 47fl
Four 3 | 120m | 30fl
Four 4 | 100m | 22fl
99 West | 106m | 26 fl


*Other cities in Germany* 

*Berlin*
Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Ground works
East Side Tower | 142m | Ground works

*Düsseldorf* 
Upper Nord Tower | 125m | Ground works

*Bonn* 
Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | U/C


*Total: 16*


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Owen Street	200.5	Topped Out
Beetham Tower	169 Finished
Owen Street	158 Topped Out
Elizabeth Tower	152 Under Constructon
Owen Street	140 Topped Out
Exchange Court	130 Finished
Owen Street	122 Topped Out
Co-Op 118 Finished
Affinity Living Circle Square	116	35	Under Constructon
Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside	110	35	Under Constructon
The Residence	110	34	Under Constructon
Oxygen	109	33	Under Constructon
City Tower	107	30	Finished
Angel Gardens	106	Finished
New Wakefield	106	Finished


*So underconstruction list?*

Elizabeth Tower	152 Under Constructon
Affinity Living Circle Square	116 Under Constructon
Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside	110	Under Constructon
The Residence	110	Under Constructon
Oxygen	109 Under Constructon

*Topped Out List*

Owen Street	200.5	Topped Out
Owen Street	158 Topped Out
Owen Street	140 Topped Out
Owen Street	122 Topped Out


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (Completed, T/O, U/C)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 228m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
*Omniturm | 190m | 2020*
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
*Four 2 | 173m | 2023/24*
*Grand Tower | 172m | 2020*
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
*One Forty West | 145m | 2020*
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017 
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 120m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022*
*Four 4 | 100m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43*


*Proposed*

Millennium Tower side | ???
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Polizeipräsidium | ???
Grand Central | 140m
Messeeingang Süd | 110m


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

So Manchester still smashing it in European terms currently


----------



## Bapsandrolls

Guys, why on earth are you filling this thread with a fight over Frankfurt & Manchester towers under construction? I come here to see updates, if people want to argue about Manchester's success then so be it, but it's just fueling a pointless conversation blocking-up this amazing thread.


----------



## VDB

*2 & 3 Angel Square* | N.O.M.A.
Offices | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Victoria

















Address: 2 & 3 Angel Square, N.O.M.A., Manchester M4

Detailed information

Architect: AHR


Floors: 11 & 12


Office Space: 458,308 sqft


Ground floor retail space: 9,057 sqft


Developer: NOMA


Plans for 2 & 3 Angel Square have been submitted to Manchester City Council for approval. They can be viewed here.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Never thought I'd find such a nice and handy list of Frankfurt projects in the Manchester thread.


----------



## mileymc1

*Brazennose House* | Deansgate
Office/mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate















Address: Brazennose House site, Lincoln Square (off Deansgate), Manchester M1
Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus
Floors: 7
Office space: 92,377 sqft
Ground floor commercial space: 10,032 sqft (A1-3)
Developer: The Prudential Assurance Company



















Another office development rising. Pretty gorgeous this one!

Pic thanks to MatthewDalrymple


----------



## jrb

Manchester, Twitter.





































https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/manchester?lang=en


----------



## WingTips

*"Jungle experience to open at Lowry Outlet..."*










*"A 27,000 sq ft indoor activity centre themed around TV show ‘I’m A Celebrity’ is due to open at the Lowry Outlet at MediaCityUK next year.*

The site will be part of the mall, close to the Vue cinema and ITV Studios, and is set to feature the Base Camp, Croc Creek, and Snake Rock. Guests will compete and face obstacles and challenges in order to collect stars, in a similar style to the celebrities competing on the programme.

The partnership between Lifestyle Outlets, which owns both the Lowry Outlet and Gloucester Quays, and *ITV is part of the wider masterplan and £26m regeneration of the Lowry Outlet.*

The project was granted planning permission in March this year, and work has begun on The Watergardens, converting the southern waterfront into a leisure destination with a 30,000 sq ft restaurant serviced by a new Metrolink line. Both are set to open next year.

Jason Pullen, managing director of Lifestyle Outlets, said: “The ‘I’m a Celebrity Jungle Challenge’ will be the first of its kind in the UK. I am confident that the experience will be a huge draw for people across the North West and beyond as they look to get closer to the action of this iconic TV show.”

James Penfold, controller of partnerships for ITV, said: “The ‘I’m A Celebrity… Jungle Challenge’ is a one of a kind, multi-sensory adrenaline adventure. It brings together the heart and soul of the hugely celebrated series.”"

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/jungle-experience-to-open-at-lowry-outlet/


----------



## Make it so n1

Doesn't change the fact that Manchester has more 100m+ towers under construction than Frankfurt. And "ground works" don't make me laugh lol


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Manchester, Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/manchester?lang=en


Some great sunset photos there...


----------



## jrb

There were a lot of rumours about a new indoor arena for East Manchester, close to the Etihad stadium. Then OVG confirmed they were looking at building a new indoor arena in Manchester.

A public fallout between the owners of the Manchester arena (in the city centre) and the city council thrn followed. http://www.manchester-arena.com/you...vastate-manchester-city-centre-economy/11600/

Now 4 public exhibitions are going to be held for the new arena. The location, design, capacity, etc of the new arena isn’t known yet. But the rumours suggest the arena will be built close to the Etihad stadium, on the wider Etihad Campus, and the capacity of the new indoor will be 20,000+. 

Originally posted by Mancini Manus Domini on Blue Moon.

Eastland Arena.

Click on the link below for more info. Doesn’t include any arena designs or details.



> OVG.
> 
> INTRODUCING PROPOSALS FOR A POTENTIAL NEW ARENA IN EAST MANCHESTER
> 
> Consultation Phase One Invitation – Have Your Say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eastlandsarena-consult.com/


----------



## mileymc1

_Recently completed!_



*Duet* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Completed
Nearest transport: Harbour City








Address: Erie Basin, The Quays, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson
Floors: 15
Height: 60m
Number of apartments: 270
Developer: Glenbrook
Turned out pretty decent this one! Pics thanks to Dandotco 























*The Lightbox & Green Rooms* | Media City
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Completed
Nearest transport: Harbour City








Address: MediaCityUK, Blue, The Quays, Salford M50 2EQ
Detailed information

Architect: AHR Architects Ltd
Floors: 19
Height: 72m
Number of apartments: 476
Retail/Commercial space: 8,000 sq ft
Developer: Bouygues UK
Miami meets Media City? Pics thanks to Dandotco and Slow Burn 






















*Islington Wharf Phase 3* | New Islington
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Completed
Nearest transport: New Islington








Address: Islington Wharf Phase 3 all plots, New Islington M4
Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects
Floors: 3-10
No. of homes: 101
Completion: Summer 2019
Developer: JM
Another decent addition. Pics thanks to MatthewDalrymple


----------



## Make it so n1

Amazing all these towers going up in Manchester, more than most capital cities in europe


----------



## jrb

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3iCY8RHgNs/


----------



## jrb

As you come up to Great Jackson Street. Which includes Deansgate Square, Elizabeth Tower and Victoria Residence.

Yesterday Morning from the car.










Uncroppef. With Beecham tower behind the Van.


----------



## jrb

Cornbrook Works.










http://timgroomarchitects.com/our_work/cornbrook-works/


----------



## jrb

Conrnbrook Apartments. Directly opposite Cornbrook Works.

Cornbrook and Chester Road into the city centre have seen huge amounts of residential development.

Just to give you an example. Originally posted by AJD. Gallery Gardens. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2049664&page=3


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Matkydeedrop.

LCC Cricket Ground expansion.



markydeedrop said:


> Tweeted today by @AnneDuffield1


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by AJD.

*Gallery Gardens | Manchester Gardens | Chester Road | 18/12/10/8 fl | Pro*



AJD1984 said:


>


----------



## jrb

Kampus.(going a bit Dutch)


----------



## mileymc1

As some developments come to completion, others get going. Lots of new developments just breaking ground. Including the latest wave of hotels!



> *Plot E7/E8* | Chapel Street
> Apartments | Salford
> Relevant thread: Click here
> Website: _N/A_
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Salford Crescent & Salford Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Plot E7/E8, Chapel Street, Salford M4
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Buttress
> Floors: 7
> Number of apartments: 167
> Number of townhouses: 11
> Retail space: 15,000 sq ft
> Developer: English Cities Fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toyoko Inn* | 12-16 Piccadilly
> Piccadilly | Manchester Central
> *Website: *Click here
> *Thread: *Click here
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Address: 12-16 Piccadilly
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Stephenson Studio
> Floors: 23
> Height: 74m
> Number of hotel rooms: 356
> Developer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Leonardo* | Piccadilly
> Hotel | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click
> 
> Website: NA
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Adair Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M4
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 14
> Number of hotel bedrooms: 275
> Completion: 2021
> Developer: Capital + Centric
> Hotel operator: Fattal Hotel Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Union Square* | Northern Quarter
> Apartments | City Zone
> Relevant thread: Click here
> Website:_ N/A_
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Under construction
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 2 Union St, Northern Quarter, City Zone Manchester M2
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: NC Homes
> Floors: 7-10
> Number of apartments: 37
> Developer: Red Lion St Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maldron Hotel* | Oxford Road
> Hotel | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: NA
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Oxford Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 60 Charles Street, M1
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Simpson-Haugh
> Planning consultant: Deloitte
> Number of hotel bedrooms: 278
> Number of floors: 16
> Hotel operator: Maldron
> Developer: Catalyst Capital LLP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meininger Hotel* | Great Ancoats
> Hotel | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click Here
> 
> Website: NA
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Great Ancoats Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M4
> Detailed information
> 
> Floors: 12
> Number of hotel bedrooms: 212
> Developer: Harrison Developments
> Hotel operator: Meininger Hotel Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tribeca House* | Northern Quarter
> Office | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: N/A
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Groundworks
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 27 Dale Street, Northern Quarter M1
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Falconer Chester Hall
> Floors: 6
> Office space: 23,484 sqft
> Ground floor commercial space: 6,620 sq ft
> Developer: Kamani Property Group


----------



## Tellvis

Great stuff!


----------



## GiordanoBruno

Damn... Manchester is really changing its image,the amount of projects going on is really impressive,better than many european capitals
Keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Virtual Tour of Factory, Cultural Centre.

Took 1 screen grab.

4 tours.










https://roundme.com/tour/429511/view/1494643

https://mif.co.uk/thefactory/


----------



## jrb

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.

Aerial Video TV
@AerialVideoTV
·
Oct 9
Bring on The Factory in Manchester/Goods Yard/St John’s.










https://mobile.twitter.com/AerialVideoTV

Chapman Taylor.



















https://www.chapmantaylor.com/news/...global-transport-hub-at-manchester-goods-yard

Factory. Cultural Centre.










The Goods Yard. Offices.










St John’s.

Please note: There have been huge changes to the St John’s masterplan since this cgi from the St John’s flythrough was posted. The St John’s residential Tower has been cancelled. In it’s place will be an office tower. Other parts of the St John’s masterplan have either been cancelled or revised, with other buildings and proposals taking there place.


----------



## VDB

*Gallery Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Gallery Gardens plot, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16


Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 18 | 10 | 8


Number of apartments: 366


Developer: DeTrafford

Plans for Gallery Gardens have been submitted to Manchester City Council for approval. They can be viewed here.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by mcr guy.

Proposed new indoor arena next to the Etihad Stadium.



mcr guy said:


> Web site is
> https://www.eastlandsarena-consult.com/


Aerial image showing the proposed location of the potential new arena.










A very early stage indicative sketch of what a new arena at the Etihad Campus could look like.


----------



## jrb

Alamy.

The link below is protected for some reason.















































https://www.**********/


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

Alamy.

The link below is protected.










https://www.**********/


----------



## jrb

Nigel Follow
Manchester Skyline 
13th October 2019 and the setting autumn sunshine casts its glow on the ever changing Manchester skyline










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hughe...NePhM-2gNe4di-2gLWBsj-2gyhNKm-2gyig4E-2gyifGY


----------



## Make it so n1

When all the under construction towers are built that picture will look so different


----------



## jrb

Another tower proposal. 

Originally posted by AJD1894 and Darude Sandstorm.

*Downing Living | First Street South | 136/68/47/28m | 44/21/15/9 fl | Pro*



AJD1984 said:


> Thanks to the guy from SimpsonHaugh and the lady from Deloitte.
> 
> - Fritted glass on all buildings to break up the surrounding brick buildings.
> 
> - Circular fritted glass is the favourite though I did suggest hexagonal
> 
> - Slightly curved tower.
> 
> - Tower is on Medlock Street (top left) facing Premier Inn site
> 
> - Raised landscaping with two commercial units and a gym underneath
> 
> - Looks like the tower has a sloped roof. It does not.
> 
> - Green terracotta tiles are being considered for ground level to tie in with landscaping
> 
> - Stepped low/mid-rise residential with residential terraces
> 
> - Tower will be flat faceted (like Greengate Park Tower and Anaconda Cut)
> 
> - Darker cladding facing Medlock Street against lighter cladding on shorter blocks.
> 
> - Started off as a rectangle and evolved to give maximum light to landscaped area
> 
> - Planning app due early/mid November
> 
> - Start on site June/July
> 
> - Boards in final pic are previous scheme





Darude Sandstorm said:


> I went along for a few minutes after work.
> 
> The largest tower is 44 stories. The facades look of quality, with green tiling covering around the greenery and public realm (which is pleasantly extensive) and glass for the tower. Sorry I forgot pictures regarding cladding samples but, imo, they were good!
> 
> People from Downing say that the plot fronting the road from the roundabout has had plans in the works for an office development. The council own the plot adjacent - couldn’t get much out of them regarding those plans.
> 
> Says they want planning sorted in spring next year, with view to starting construction in Summer. Completion 2023.


----------



## jrb

I’m not a great Apple fan, but I do love their iPads. You can do so much with them.

Anyway, back to topic.

Damn, that will be 1 sexy Manchester City centre skyline (in UK terms) driving along the Mancunian Way.

Screen grabbed from the PNW article and CGI. Link https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/downing-plots-2020-start-for-44-storey-co-living-tower/


----------



## mileymc1

*Trafford Park line*
*Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944

Address: Pomona, Trafford Park Road, Village Way, Parkway & the Trafford Centre, Trafford
Contractor: MPact-Thales
New stations: 6
Distance of new track: 5.5km
National Rail interchanges: 2, at Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield
Existing network interchanges: 4, at Pomona, Cornbrook, Victoria and St Peter's Square
Operator: TfGM
*Current status* 
 Under Construction

*Route map*









As Manchester Metro pushes towards 50 million passengers a year, it's under more stress than ever. This new 6.5km line is due to open next year connecting the Trafford Centre and Trafford Park with easy access for Event City, Manchester United FC, ITV Studios, Imperial War Museum and South Salford Quays. Upon completion Manchester Metro will be the U.K's largest over ground metro with 99 stations, 8 lines and 106 km of tracks. _(66 miles)_ Updates and pictures thanks to: Freel07


----------



## jrb

The first picture shows were Mayfield is and begins, to the bottom left of Piccadilly Train Station, and where the HS2 station will go, to the right of Piccadilly Train Station, if HS2 ever arrives? 

CGI’s of the Mayfield proposal below. With a link to the Mayfield thread. CGI’s posted by Flange.

Picture’s from the the Manc, Instagram.





































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599383&page=54










https://www.instagram.com/the.manc/


----------



## jrb

Remove the crane and that’s pretty much the view of Axis tower and the Deansgate Square towers from St Peter’s Square. :banana:










https://www.instagram.com/the.manc/


----------



## AbidM

There's so much potential for Mayfield to be Manchesters King's Cross.


----------



## Quicksilver

I really hope HS2 doesn't get cancelled. Many people say it's an overpriced vanity project but I don't think so. It's very important project for cities like Birmingham and Manchester and it's really going to push them into different league. I am happy to go with another 5 years of "austerity" to get HS2 completed.


----------



## Justme

Quicksilver said:


> I really hope HS2 doesn't get cancelled. Many people say it's an overpriced vanity project but I don't think so. It's very important project for cities like Birmingham and Manchester and it's really going to push them into different league. I am happy to go with another 5 years of "austerity" to get HS2 completed.


Instead of austerity, would you be happy to pay more tax to finance HS2 and other rail developments?

I definitely would :cheers:


----------



## jrb

Trafford is one of the 10 districts that make up the Greater Manchester conurbation.

As you will probably know, it’s the home of ‘Trafford’s biggest Football Club’, Manchester United. :wink2:

Click on the link for the rest of the article



> *Brentwood and Trafford advance plans for Kellogg’s site
> *
> 5 Nov 2019, 10:21
> 
> Charlie Schouten
> 
> Trafford Council and Bruntwood will showcase proposals to bring a leisure centre, up to 750 homes, a hotel, and 200,000 sq ft of offices to the nine-acre site opposite Lancashire County Cricket Club’s Emirates Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the initial masterplan, being drawn up by Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, Avison Young, and Planit-IE, the partnership will submit an application for up to 200,000 sq ft of offices and education space; 750 residential units; a primary school of up to 75,000 sq ft; a 48,000 sq ft local centre; an hotel with 100 bedrooms; and a 6,500 sq ft energy centre, along with public open space.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/bruntwood-and-trafford-advance-plans-for-kelloggs-site/


----------



## Quicksilver

Justme said:


> Instead of austerity, would you be happy to pay more tax to finance HS2 and other rail developments?
> 
> I definitely would :cheers:


Only if they throw 3rd Heathrow runway into this and connect high speed rail to Heathrow


----------



## mileymc1

*Cornbrook Works* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Cornbrook








Address: Cornbrook Works, Cornbrook, City Zone Manchester M16
Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom
Floors: 19 | 15 | 7 | 7
Number of apartments: 363
Developer: Brickland










Smaller developments like this taking shape across _"town". _Major updates on the MAN forum all thanks to Slow Burn


















[/resize]


----------



## mileymc1

*2-4 Chester Road* | Castlefield
Apartments | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield








Address: 2-4 Chester Road, Manchester M15
Detailed information

 Developer: Renaker
 Architect: OMI
 Planning consultant: Deloitte
 Number of storeys: 21 | 12 | 8
 Height: 61 m | 37.5 m | 23 m
Number of apartments: 188



















Although not Renakers tallest development, this will be by far there most exclusive. This development is being marketed as _"high quality luxury living"._ These apartments will be finished to an extremely high specification and will come at a price. Pictures thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*St George's Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: NA
Basic information

Status: Construction
Nearest transport: Cornbrook








Address: St George's Gardens, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16
Detailed information

Number of storeys: 11
Number of apartments: 59
Ground floor commercial space: 904 sqft (A1-4, B1)
Developer: DeTrafford
Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


































DeTrafford taking over this stretch, several of their developments under construction. Once again, amazing pics by Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Excelsior Works* | Castlefield
Apartments | Hulme

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Cornbrook








Address: Excelsior Mill site, Britannia Basin, Hulme, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom
Floors: 9
Advisor: Deloitte
Number of apartments: 108
Developer: Mulbury










Turned out even better than the renders. Hopefully the developer _"Mulbury"_ has something else planned for Manchester very soon. Each of there developments has been little gems. Pics thanks to Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft
Floors: 52 | 22
Height: 153m | 67m
No. of apartments: 665
Developer: Renaker



















Even looking great on a grey, miserable Novembers day. Cladding is just class on this! Pictures thanks to who else but Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Artisan Heights* | Oxford Road
Student accommodation | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road








Address: 1-5 New Wakefield St, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 32
Height: 95m
Number of student units: 603
Commercial space: 1 unit
Developer/Operator: Unite



















This will fit in well with it's other quirky neighbours. Core to the right is Affinity Living, Circle Square at 116m. Another great shot by Slow Burn


----------



## mileymc1

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield















Address: Owen St, Great Jackson, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 64, 50, 44, 37
Height: 200.5m, 158m, 140m, 122m
Number of apartments: 1,400
Developer: Renaker










Might as well post a Deansgate Square update while I'm at it. Manchester's newest icons. Credit to: Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

A bit of a Factory roundup.

GShutty posted a link yesterday to the first Youtube video.















































The Factory Manchester - major construction milestone reached as Manchester named second most creative city in Europe https://www.cbi.org.uk/media/3679/12527_creative-industries_hyperlinks.pdf










One of the biggest developments of its kind in Europe, and commissioned by Manchester City Council, The Factory will be the permanent home of Manchester International Festival (MIF). 

MIF will commission and present a year-round programme at the venue featuring artists from around the world, as well as bringing jobs and training opportunities for people from across the city. 

https://secure.manchester.gov.uk/ne...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn

Jared Allen
@Jared1Allen
·
7 Nov
South wall box truss and 125 tonne proscenium truss going in #TheFactoryMCR lifted by 1800 tonne crane on a very tight site. Logistics at its best by the site teams!!





































https://mobile.twitter.com/Jared1Allen










Manchester City Council
@ManCityCouncil
·
8 Nov
Love culture? You will love #TheFactoryMCR - one of the biggest developments of its kind in Europe and under construction right now in the ❤ of Manchester. 





































https://secure.manchester.gov.uk/ne...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn


----------



## jrb

Same Instagram post, 2 separate pictures. Managed to merge them. Hence the arrows and slight colour difference. 










And.










https://www.instagram.com/matshort/?hl=en


----------



## maxxe

^^

Edited it out.


----------



## mileymc1

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Mixed use masterplan | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under construction
Nearest transport: Oxford Road















Address: All plots, Circle Square, Oxford Road, City Zone Manchester M2
Detailed information

Architect: Fieldon Clegg Bradley
Floors: various, 12-36
Height: various, tallest 116m
Number of apartments: 1,700
Office space: 1.2 million sqft
Retail and leisure space: 100,000 sqft
Number of hotels: 2
Number of bedroom: 387
Number of car parking spaces: 1,000
Developer: Bruntwood, Select Property Group
Development cost: £750 million



































































































The largest mixed used private development outside London continues at pace. All credit to Slow Burn for more fantastic pictures


----------



## mileymc1

*Landmark* | Peter's Fields
Offices | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: St Peter's Square







| Oxford Road








Address: Oxford Street, Peter's Fields, Manchester M1
Detailed information

Floors: 14
Height: 59m
Office Space: 178,000sqft
Developer: Castlebrooke











Update at Landmark by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Article originally posted by VDB, Today.

From Manchester University News.



> *ID Manchester partner selection process progresses to second stage*
> 
> ID Manchester partner selection process progresses to second stage
> Today The University of Manchester announced it received an impressive response to its international search to find a development and investment partner to deliver the £1.5 billion new world-class innovation district ID Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University has reviewed all the submissions and has invited the six highest scoring candidates to move on to the dialogue stage of the procurement process. As part of this next stage, further submissions will be made to the University in February next year.
> 
> Professor Dame Nancy Rothwell, President and Vice-Chancellor of The University of Manchester, said: ”The high calibre and quality of the submissions we received clearly shows our vision for ID Manchester, coupled with our track record as an engine of innovation and research excellence, and Manchester’s continued transformation into a major European city has captured international, as well as national attention.”
> 
> “ID Manchester is far more than a property transaction; I truly believe we can make ID Manchester the innovation capital of Europe, providing the perfect conditions for organisations of all sizes and from different sectors, to share knowledge and work together turning incredible ideas into reality.”
> 
> Diana Hampson, Director of Estates and Facilities at The University of Manchester said: “ID Manchester will create a new, world-class innovation district situated in the heart of Manchester and alongside the University. It is where the next generation of game-changing businesses will be nurtured, and it will bring huge economic benefits to our city region and beyond.”
> 
> Sir Richard Leese, leader, Manchester City Council said: “I am very pleased to hear the University has received such impressive submissions from potential partners for ID Manchester, it is just another example of the continued international impact of Manchester and the University.”
> 
> “
> President and Vice-Chancellor, Professor Dame Nancy Rothwell
> The high calibre and quality of the submissions we received clearly shows our vision for ID Manchester, coupled with our track record as an engine of innovation and research excellence, and Manchester’s continued transformation into a major European city has captured international, as well as national attention
> President and Vice-Chancellor, Professor Dame Nancy Rothwell
> „
> The Vision for ID Manchester
> 
> ID Manchester will be a new neighbourhood that will be an engine for economic growth with the potential to create over 6,000 new jobs.
> 
> The University has strong track record in developing long-lasting, commercial relationships with leading global organisations such as Rolls Royce, the BBC, Siemens UK, Colgate Palmolive, Unilever and GlaxoSmithKline (GSK).
> 
> Since 2004 the University has contributed £746 million to the economy through nurturing and developing businesses spinning-out of its research and development facilities, and it is on these foundations it seeks to build ID Manchester.
> 
> Diana Hampson said “ID Manchester will be a unique new neighbourhood. Our vision draws on Manchester’s eco-system of ideas, discovery, research and development, and ID Manchester will provide the canvas on which all those strands can come together to take urban regeneration to a whole new level. ID Manchester will be where our most valuable discoveries today, are tried, tested and developed into the technology, buildings and commerce of tomorrow.”
> 
> The available development space for ID Manchester to 4 million square feet (370,000 square metres) and updated indicative development plans include:
> 
> 2.6 million square feet (240,000 square metres) of new work space
> Three acres (1.2 hectares) of high-quality public realm
> The site benefits from existing green space and the unique feature of the 650,000 square feet (60,000 square metres) Grade II listed Sackville Street Building, which offers a fantastic opportunity for re-purposing.
> 
> The University occupies the recently opened £60 million Masdar Building, home to the Graphene Engineering Innovation Centre, and the Manchester Institute of Biotechnology at the south end of the site and is looking for a partner to develop the remaining c.18 acres (7.3 hectares) of the site.
> 
> ID Manchester is adjacent to Manchester’s main public transport hub, Piccadilly Railway Station and is a 20-minute train journey to the international airport.
> 
> ID Manchester is one of the last major development opportunity sites in the city, another piece in the jigsaw of the major regeneration taking place in that area of the city including Mayfield, London Road Fire Station, Kampus, Circle Square and the £1 billion investment already being made into its main Oxford Road campus by The University of Manchester.
> 
> It is envisaged that the process will take around 12 months, with a partner announcement being made in autumn 2020.
> 
> https://www.manchester.ac.uk/discov...selection-process-progresses-to-second-stage/


----------



## AbidM

Oh Manchester, how dare you!


----------



## jrb

Drone video below screen grab. Click on the cog, 720p. Full screen on your device.


----------



## wakka12

What part of the city will the innovation district be in?


----------



## PJH2015

wakka12 said:


> What part of the city will the innovation district be in?


Quite central, it's replacing the University of Manchester's North Campus which is a stones throw from Piccadilly station

Location here - https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...b60ba65da0739f4!8m2!3d53.4747369!4d-2.2327673


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by......



mileymc1 said:


> More exciting news to come from MAN. The two towers probably ranging anywhere from 150m to 185m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update of 40 on going developments currently in Manchester. _(either U/C, groundworks, approved, in planning or within public consultation)_
> 
> 
> Deansgate South | 201m
> One Heritage | 173m
> Student Castle | 168m
> Deansgate East | 158m
> Greengate Park | 155m
> Elizabeth Tower | 153m
> Pima Tower One | 140m
> Deansgate West | 140m
> St. Michaels | 139m
> Viadux | 138m
> Downing First Street | 136m
> Anaconda Cut | 130m
> The Peak | 128m
> Deansgate North | 122m
> Pima Tower Two | 118m
> Michigan Avenue Platinum | 117m
> 10-12 Whitworth Street | 117m
> Affinity Living Circle Square | 116m
> Gorton Street | 112m
> Plot G Jackson Street | 112m
> The Residence | 115m
> Affinity Living Riverview | 110m
> Oxygen | 109m
> Angel Gardens | 108m
> Vista Clippers Quay | 107m
> Union Living | 105m est
> Michigan Avenue Rose Gold | 101m
> Swan House | 99m
> Plot G Jackson Street | 97m
> Portugal Street | 96m
> Transition | 96m
> Artisan Heights | 95m
> Anchorage Quay | 95m
> Premier Inn site | 95m est
> Axis | 92m
> River Street | 92m
> Fortis Quay | 90m
> Hotspur House | 89m
> New Victoria | 89m
> Echo Street | 88m


----------



## VDB

> *Plans in for £365m Cotton Quay*
> 
> Developers Royalton Group and Frogmore have advanced plans for the Pier 7 site in a project which is set to include Salford’s tallest tower at 48 storeys.


----------



## jrb

Victoria and Elizabeth, under construction, lit up.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B421hW2g7Ek/


----------



## Justme

Those towers at the end of the pier look terribly close to each other. Much closer than needed in a city as un-dense as manchester


----------



## cardiff

Cotton Quays looks like a dreadful mix of styles, pick one and stick with it!

I like the towers of Deansgate, but they are too close together giving a Detroit Renaissance center vibe.


----------



## symmetry

VDB said:


>


Micro Manchattan


----------



## mileymc1

AJD1984 said:


> New render from https://twitter.com/cjctarchitects





AJD1984 said:


> Pima Towers are 157.5m/123m



...


----------



## Quicksilver

Looks like Good Luck Hope in London.


----------



## mileymc1

*Cotton Quay* | Salford Quays
 Mixed Use | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here 

Basic information

 Status: Planning application submitted
 Nearest transport: Salford Quays








Address: Waterfront Quay, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Studio Egret West and Studio Partington
Number of buildings: 14
Floors: various, tallest 48 floors
Heights: various, tallest 157.5m
Number of apartments and townhouses: 1,428
Number of hotels: 2
Number of bedrooms: 475
Number of car parking space: 611
Number of cycle space: 1,428
Commercial and retail space: 56,000 sq ft
Developer: Royalton Group and Frogmore


----------



## mileymc1

*Back Turner Street* | Northern Quarter
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here
Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Approved
Nearest transport: Shudehill








Address: Back Turner Street, M4
Detailed information

Architect: Jon Matthews
Planning consultant: Euan Kellie
Floors: tallest 17
Number of apartments: 65
Ground floor commercial space: 1,755 sqft
Developer: Salboy
*Approved* today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## wakka12

Looks good quality but a building that tall seems quite unnecessary and inappropriate there.


----------



## maxxe

A lot of these new buildings seem unappropriate and do not stand in any relationship to it's surroundings. Must be nice to sit in front yard of your one-family house looking at the 150m tower across the street.


----------



## JBGee

*MANCHESTER | Projects &amp; Construction*



maxxe said:


> A lot of these new buildings seem unappropriate and do not stand in any relationship to it's surroundings. Must be nice to sit in front yard of your one-family house looking at the 150m tower across the street.



Canary Wharf / Isle of Dogs is no different


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

symmetry said:


> It's easy to shout PC at everything even *easier to forget the millions from the sub-continent that fought (and died) in service of the "Motherland"*.


I don't think the fighting men of India had anything to do with the chap? How can link the two, he was a pacifist. A Great Man in what he achieved.

You are doing that thing where opposition means, in your vielled words, that you hate the fella or even are racist.


I said the statue had no place in Manchester, nothing about India/ Indians or the man. You chose that angle all by yourself.


----------



## symmetry

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> I don't think the fighting men of India had anything to do with the chap? How can link the two, he was a pacifist. A Great Man in what he achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing that thing where opposition means, in your vielled words, that you hate the fella or even are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the statue had no place in Manchester, nothing about India/ Indians or the man. You chose that angle all by yourself.


Privately funded statue on land with permission of cathedral and council - what's the story here and what's pc got to do with anything?

I didn't mention (or imply) anything about racism just don't get the vitriol against a privately funded statue of a person of huge world significance.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabs from the ‘Droning About Manchester’ Video below.

As per, 720p, full screen on your device. White cog, top right.


----------



## jrb

An interesting insight and read into some of the reasons why GCHQ picked Manchester as a base.

Just 1 more example of why the city council and business in the city work so well together.

Click on the link for the full article.



> *I Spy A Deal: The Inside Story of the GCHQ Manchester Relocation*
> 
> 
> Psst. Want to know a secret?
> 
> This week we learned a little more about the long, and very hush-hush process of luring government secret communications and eavesdropping agency GCHQ to Manchester. It turns out that the process took three years of behind-the-scenes negotiation, not the one year mentioned by most sources, and that other Manchester tech occupiers were crucial to smoothing the path for GCHQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In October 2019 the Government Communications HQ planned to open its new Manchester hub at the 100K SF Heron House, Albert Square. It will take a 15-year lease on an unspecified floorspace, but one the agency said will house between 500 and 1,000 staff. Lettings schedules suggest about 60K SF has been taken.
> 
> Read more at: https://www.bisnow.com/manchester/n...6#ath?utm_source=CopyShare&utm_medium=Browser


----------



## Ferryman

That 116-metre red tower Circle Square looks so classy on a thoroughfare that reminds of Manhattan. I'm really impressed by alot of what's going up in Manchester. Would be great to see a few international-style scrapers, maybe oval or round in shape. Still, well done Manchester!


----------



## PJH2015

Ferryman said:


> That 116-metre red tower Circle Square looks so classy on a thoroughfare that reminds of Manhattan. I'm really impressed by alot of what's going up in Manchester. Would be great to see a few international-style scrapers, maybe oval or round in shape. Still, well done Manchester!


Plans are due to be released today for two more 51 storey towers in the Great Jackson St area, so fingers crossed!


----------



## jrb

Credit to Tama Superstar for the original link.



TamaSuperstar said:


> Mystical Mancunian circular towers. Quite exciting that. Looks quite disjointed by Crown Street though, hope they don't detract from it. I'm sure they won't.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5X3kUTAlBw/


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by.....


Master_Builder said:


> Charlie Schouten Twitter


----------



## Justme

What, unidentical twin towers??!! How radical!

I like it.


----------



## VDB

*Albert Square* | Civic
Public space | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Albert Square, M1

Detailed information

Landscape architect: Planit IE


Planning consultant: Deloitte


Developer: Manchester City Council

Plans have been revealed for the enlargement and redevelopment of Albert Square. They can be viewed here.


----------



## Ferryman

jrb said:


> Credit to Tama Superstar for the original link.


No words.... just WOW!


----------



## Ferryman

Always felt Manchester should get a big cylindrical tower of sorts. So very impressed by all this construction, it really is shaping up great.


----------



## VDB

*Salford Royal: Acuity Receiving Centre* | Eccles
Hospital | West

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Ladywell










Address: Salford Royal Hospital, Hope, Eccles M30

Detailed information

Landscape architect: Day Architectural


Cost: £40-50m


Features: 5 operating threats, 2 CT scanners, 1X Imri AND 72 High Acuity Beds, Helipad


Developer: Greater Manchester NHS 

Plans for an Acuity Receiving Centre (ARC) and helipad at Salford Royal Hospital have been recommended for approval. The plans can be viewed here.


----------



## jrb

Proposed East Manchester Arena.

2nd public consultation.

*Phase Two Consultation Event Banners*

For the full phase two consultation event banners, click on the link below.

*Jobs*

1000+ Arena Jobs.

Customer service
Event management
Technical engineers
Facilities management 
Stewarding
Hospitality
Catering
Cleaning
Management
Marketing
Sales 
Operations

1400 in-direct Jobs

*Arena Zones*

The hall
Multifunctional Space 
Canal side activation
Bar and food offering










*Arena uses*

End stage - Concert
Centre stage - Concert
E-Sports
Family Spectacular
Awards show
Tennis
Boxing 










*Transport*

Advanced ticket information in transport choices
Increased Metrolink capacity 
Shuttle buses
Marshalled dedicated drop off and collection points for cars and taxis
Safe and attractive pedestrian and cycling routes

*Screen grabs*









































































For more information on our design process, please download our phase two consultation event banners https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...7+OVG+Arena+Phase+Two+Event+Boards+AW+Web.pdf


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by.....



Troubled Joe said:


> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/therme-submits-plans-for-trafford-wellbeing-resort/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therme Group has submitted its planning application for a 28-acre wellbeing resort on the site of EventCity in Trafford.
> 
> The tropical-themed, warm water resort, initially set to open by early 2022, will cover a site on Barton Dock Road, between Phoenix Way, Mercury Way and the Bridgewater Canal, is currently home to EventCity, which is set to relocate into the building occupied by Soccerdome.
> 
> Therme Manchester is being developed in partnership with Peel L&P. Therme is advised by WSP | Indigo.
> 
> Proposals include a 700,000 sq ft resort building, a 43,000 sq ft public square, a 38,000 sq ft lake and up to 1,500 car parking spaces. An eight-pitch outdoor football facility is also to be built next door.
> 
> According to Therme, the scheme aims to be “the world’s most advanced wellbeing resort, accessible to all, embodying a perfect interplay of nature, technology and culture.”
> 
> The design focuses on natural themes and biodiversity, and includes cycle paths and footpaths to open up the area and provide improved connectivity around TraffordCity and with the neighbouring Bridgewater Canal.
> 
> Therme’s resort is proposed to be divided into four separate areas. The Galaxy and Galaxy Relax area will provide family entertainment, featuring a wave pool, relaxation areas, steam rooms, indoor and outdoor swimming pools, and food and drink outlets. The pool halls are proposed to be 21m in height while a tower of around 45m will accommodate water slides to the North West of the site.
> 
> To the South East of the site, the Palm area will focus on “peaceful relaxation”, again with indoor and outdoor pools, along with mineral baths, steam rooms, and water-based treatments. Food and drink provision here will focus on health and nutrition.
> 
> The Elysium area will be a sauna and salt therapy area, joining on to the Palm. With wet and dry saunas, the area will also include roof gardens for outdoor activities. The final area, named Genesis, will provide specialist water-based and dry-based therapies.
> 
> Extensive landscaping is set to include a garden in the shape of the Lancashire Rose.
> 
> Other members of the project team including Exterior Architecture; TTHC; and BWB Consulting.


----------



## mileymc1

So just to recap, in the last seven days. We have had two 150m+ tower proposals, half a million sq ft of new office space announced, a second 20,000 seater arena proposal and direct link with Shanghai confirmed. 

Meh, not bad.


----------



## Tellvis

Love visiting the Manchester thread, something new nearly every day, great high quality stuff, Keep it up Manchester!!!


----------



## Justme

VDB said:


> *Albert Square* | Civic
> Public space | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: N/A
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: St Peter's Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Albert Square, M1
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Landscape architect: Planit IE
> Planning consultant: Deloitte
> Developer: Manchester City Council
> Plans have been revealed for the enlargement and redevelopment of Albert Square. They can be viewed here.


I've been seeing loads of complaints on social media about this, most saying that it looks horrible and should have grass...

You can't win sometimes can ya...


----------



## VDB

*Queen Street* | Greengate
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Planning


Nearest transport: Exchange Square










Address: Queen Street, M5

Detailed information

Architect: OMI


Planning consultant: Deloitte


Number of storeys: 50


Height: 155 metres


Number of apartments: 559


Ground floor commercial space: 8,880 sqft (A1-5,B1,D1,2)


Developer: Renaker

A planning application has been submitted for a new skyscraper and public park on Queen Street, Greengate. Plans have also been submitted in outline form for two more 41-storey towers on the neighbouring site. Plans for both sites can be viewed here.


----------



## InterMancStudent

Greengate > Great Jackson Street

- There's a variety of building heights and styles, which helps keep things interesting. Aside from that one DeTrafford scheme (which is struggling to get underway), GJS is pretty much all checkered glass. 

- There's an aparthotel and a couple of office blocks, ensuring the area does not feel like a dead residential suburb

- The park looks like a proper public space, rather than a central courtyard for residents (As seems to be the case with Crown Street)

- Although both are close to the ring road, at least with Greengate you don't have to contend with a nasty urban motorway right on your doorstep


----------



## joeyoe121

Love this!! What an area!


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the rest of the article.

Manchester Confidential.



> *Tribute to 22 victims is a city centre 'glade of light'*
> 
> BCA Landscape and Smiling Wolf were selected by the Manchester Memorial Advisory Group after their design was *endorsed by the families of the victims*.
> 
> *The memorial, which will be called 'Glade of Light’, will be built on Fennel Street between Cheetham’s School of Music and Manchester Cathedral*.
> 
> *The design features a grove of trees, which will be lit up at night, as well as 22 memory pools dedicated to the memories of the 22 victims - ten of whom were under 20 years old*
> 
> The council announced it had set up the charitable fund which will pay for the memorial back in 2017. This complimented the We Love Manchester Emergency Fund, which closed earlier this year having raised almost *£22 million*.
> 
> *Designs have not yet been released to the public*.
> 
> https://confidentials.com/mancheste...d-in-manchester-arena-attack?id=5de0f9cccff59


----------



## jrb

VDB said:


> *Albert Square* | Civic
> Public space | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: N/A
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Planning
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: St Peter's Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Albert Square, M1
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Landscape architect: Planit IE
> 
> 
> Planning consultant: Deloitte
> 
> 
> Developer: Manchester City Council
> 
> Plans have been revealed for the enlargement and redevelopment of Albert Square. They can be viewed here.



From the planning Application.

Originally posted by VDB



VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks jrb. This got a bit lost in all the excitement of other schemes this week.
> 
> External lighting plan for the Town Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Albert Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From St Peter's Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lloyd Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So combined with the works to Albert Square, we'll have an incredibly stunning part of the city around here (it's already stunning, but it's getting better!) :cheers:


----------



## VDB

*Angel Gardens* | N.O.M.A.
Apartments | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Complete


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Swan St, N.O.M.A., City, M2

Detailed information

Architect: Haus Collective


Floors: 33


Height: 108m


7 ground floor commercial units


Number of apartments: 458


Developer: Caddick | Genr8 | Moda Living

Construction has completed at Angel Gardens. The first photo is by markydeedrop


----------



## TorATD

The Albert Square plan is exactly what they should do with Piccadilly, but with an observation tower bang in the middle.


----------



## WingTips

*Deansgate Square | Owen Street | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C*

*The UK`s Newest Icons Looking Spectacular... *



jrb said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B41jYGqgWuh/





battenfobs said:


> Tonight from my new Pixel 3





battenfobs said:


> A few from tonight in Castlefield.
> 
> www.Instagram.com/insta.manchester





jrb said:


> Not seen the table tennis cgi before.
> 
> Not sure about the other cgi?
> 
> That’s a pretty spectacular rooftop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/DeansgateSquare





VDB said:


> Rubbing shoulders with the giants this afternoon


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=513


----------



## jrb

The Residence, Greengate.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5gfbTyFS6a/


----------



## jrb

At least 3 more 50+ strorey towers (Renaker) going up to the right of Deansgate Square in the coming years.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5gF7s0FCL9/


----------



## jrb

Circle Square changing the Oxford Road streetscape.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5fxyMWluP7/


----------



## VDB

*Local Crescent* | Salford Crescent
Apartments | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Central







| Salford Crescent










Address: The Crescent, Salford, M5

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 22 | 17 | 6


7 ground floor commercial units


Number of apartments: 399


Developer: Fred Done















































Local Crescent is starting to take shape. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Ancoats Gardens* | New Cross
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Thompson St M4

Detailed information

Architect: Beech Design & Build


Floors: 9-15


Height: 50m


Number of apartments: 155


Office space: 289m²


Developer: Beech Design & Build




















Construction has started at Ancoats Gardens. Photo by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks Phase 2* | Middlewood
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Salford Crescent










Address: Middlewood Street/Oldfield Road, Salford M5


Detailed information

Number of storeys: 11 | 10 | 8 | 8


Number of apartments: 546


Plots: G & H


Completion: 2021


Architect: Whittam Cox


Developer: FairBriar International

Update at Middlewood Locks phase 2 by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly
Masterplan | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M1

Detailed information

Architect: Mecanoo


Number of storeys: 14 | 16 | 15


Number of apartments: 478 


Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space


Commercial space: 30,214 sqft 


Developer: Capital & Centric 






































Vegetation and landscaping is starting to come together at Kampus. Update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Mansion HoUSe* | New Islington
Residential | East

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: New Islington










Address: New Islington Canalside, M4


Detailed information

Developer: Urban Splash


Architect: Shedkm


Number of apartments: 120


Number of townhouses: 34


GF commercial space: 5,425 sqft




















Construction continues at Mansion HoUSe. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Skyhighfootage. https://www.instagram.com/skyhighfootagedrones/?hl=en


----------



## WingTips

VDB said:


> *Kampus* | Piccadilly
> Masterplan | City
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Construction
> 
> 
> Nearest transport: Piccadilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 25 Aytoun Street, Piccadilly, Manchester M1
> 
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Mecanoo
> 
> 
> Number of storeys: 14 | 16 | 15
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 478
> 
> 
> Other features: New public square and retail/restaurant space
> 
> 
> Commercial space: 30,214 sqft
> 
> 
> Developer: Capital & Centric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetation and landscaping is starting to come together at Kampus. Update by Slow Burn


Kampus has to be one of the best developments in the UK …its stunning..


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the rest ofvthe article.



> *Oxygen reaches peak*
> 
> 3 Dec 2019, 10:42
> 
> Chloé Vaughan
> 
> Russells Construction has completed the two internal cores, which reach 32 and 16 storeys, at Oxygen on Manchester’s Store Street for developer Property Alliance Group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/oxygen-reaches-peak/


----------



## jrb

Not a great fan. Cladding is dreadful. At least it's a hidden filler and adds to the density of apartment blocks in the area.

Screen grabs taken from the Downtown, December, update video.

374272492


----------



## jrb

One of the best skyline pictures to date, IMHO.










https://mobile.twitter.com/Manc_Pictures


----------



## jrb

Manchester Evening News.



> *Inside Manchester Airport's new T2 - and how it will look*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and CGI’s. https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ry/inside-manchester-airports-new-t2-17357849
> 
> Article. https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ws/manchester-airport-new-terminal-2-17356466


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate Square* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield

















Address: Plots 1, 2, 3 & 4 Owen St, Great Jackson, Manchester M15

Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Floors: 64 | 50 | 44 | 37


Height: 200.5m | 158m | 140m | 122m


Number of apartments: 1,508


Completion: 2020


Developer: Renaker

Deansgate Square has now reached external completion. West Tower (44fl, 140m) opened last summer, South Tower (64fl, 201m) opens in January, while the leisure block, containing a swimming pool, retail, restaurants, sports hall, gym, rooftop terrace and treatment centre opens March 2020. Photos by jrb and Develo


----------



## VDB

*Cornbrook Works* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Cornbrook, M16


Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Floors: 19 | 15 | 7 | 7


Number of apartments: 363


Developer: Brickland





























Update at Cornbrook Works by markydeedrop


----------



## jrb

Just posted this on the 3 New Bailey thread. Same applies here.

Revisited the picture originally posted by AJD, sourced Matt Duran, in Twitter. https://mobile.twitter.com/iammattdoran

Enlarged version, via the iPad and Imgur.

I’ll resize it in 24 hours as it’s huge.

That will give all of us plenty of time to take this beautiful cladding in, which willl thankfully over the whole building. :drool:










Updated picture by Keith, posted today.



Keith_Andrew said:


>


----------



## jrb

As seen from Werneth Low, about eight miles to the east.. It's busy down there and it's changed a lot in the twelve years that I've been on Flickr. The scale of the Deansgate Square development is clear from this distance. The Beetham Tower, previously the tallest building in Manchester, is now dwarfed and half lost amongst the building work in front. *Compare with 2007*...



















Mike Serigrapher Follow
Manchester Skyline

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stock...KF71A-2hHPEaN-2hHpJeN-2hHmFaG-2hHho4s-2hHjMX8


----------



## cristof

Amazing development, does Manchester get a population boom too ? What s the growth rate of its economy percentage GDP ? Must be the fastest growing economy in Europe I do believe


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

cristof said:


> Amazing development, does Manchester get a population boom too ? What s the growth rate of its economy percentage GDP ? Must be the fastest growing economy in Europe I do believe




In terms of Manchester’s population, the greater area has seen almost a 20 per cent increase from the 2011 Census - 2.482m - to present day estimates of 2.8m. I expect the 3 million mark to be broken in the first year of the 2020’s. I’m not too clued up on economic output but the city’s burgeoning reputation in science, technology and media has put it firmly on the continental map.

Just checking United Spurs on Amazon. The skyline shots from Old Trafford are magic. Proper dense, big city feel with the skyscrapers and red lights. Of course, as showcased in this thread - the cranes and towers are only going to continue! 

Long live the Republic of Mancunia!


----------



## mileymc1

*Moody Manchester*



















Credit: @DavidGennard on twitter


----------



## cristof

Love it London of the north such a spectacular transformation is unheard off in continental Europe ...


----------



## TSK27M

cristof said:


> Amazing development, does Manchester get a population boom too ? What s the growth rate of its economy percentage GDP ? Must be the fastest growing economy in Europe I do believe


Believe, with the possible exception of Stockport, which has remained pretty static, all the local authority areas of Greater Manchester have seen an increase in population since 2011, and you can see how and why!


----------



## VDB

*Therme Manchester* | Trafford City
Leisure | South

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Barton Dock










Address: Trafford City, M41


Detailed information

Architect: ThermeARK


Features: spa, water slides, indoor/outdoor pools, treatment rooms


Developer: Therme

A planning application has been submitted to Trafford Council for a new indoor/outdoor spa, swimming and water slide complex. It can be viewed here.


----------



## jrb

From staybridgesuitesmanchester










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5so8Pfg-dh/


----------



## jrb

Andrew Brooks Photography.

Andrew Brooks
@AndrewPBrooks
·
3h
Moving out of the fine detail of this #Manchester photograph I shared earlier.

Built from many photographs so full of detail. You can see in the first image here how the atmosphere slightly distorts the straight lines of the towers.




































https://mobile.twitter.com/AndrewPBrooks?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## jrb

Just now.

Camera phone.

Taken from the Chester Road roundabout, close to Old Trafford.


----------



## jrb

River Street. 32 Stories.


----------



## jrb

Very good overview video of where the redevelopment is currently at.


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.


----------



## jrb

If the building was stood vertically, it would be taller than Beetham Tower.

MECD. Manchester University Engineering Campus.


----------



## VDB

*Wavelength* | Salford Quays
Residential | West

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Salford Quays










Address: Furness Quay, M50

Detailed information

Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Floors: 22 | 7 


Number of apartments: 496


Ground floor commercial space: 4,392 sqft (A1-4, B1, D2)


Developer: DeTrafford

Plans for Wavelength have been approved by Salford City Council.


----------



## Justme

This reminds me so much of a similar building in Frankfurt, Germany, built in the 60s. Except that one has proper balconies for the other floors, not just the rooftop penthouses. 

Switch to Global View and 3D to get the side angle and you'll see what I mean.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...941fcef645f25b23!8m2!3d50.0949033!4d8.6870989


----------



## AbidM

Oh Manchester, you're so beautiful.

(Edit 1: I have to remind myself, Manchester - the city, is a product of colonialism that directly (or indirectly) colorates with the decline of Bengal, Bengal was very much heading into proto-industrialisation before the British came and hence Manchester has all the lovely warehouses, railways and canals, you name it.)

(Edit 2: Of-course other cities within the UK share a similar story but none so prominent with Bengal than Manchester in my opinion. Again lovely city otherwise.)


----------



## Mr.D00p

> Unfortunately there is no getting away from Deansgate Square.


Don't feel defensive about posting stuff on Deansgate Square, those that are interested in it, appreciate it, all of it.

Those that don't, can quite frankly, bugger off.

You should be proud of Manchester's transformation, Deansgate being it's poster child.


----------



## jrb

Mr.D00p said:


> Don't feel defensive about posting stuff on Deansgate Square, those that are interested in it, appreciate it, all of it.
> 
> Those that don't, can quite frankly, bugger off.
> 
> You should be proud of Manchester's transformation, Deansgate being it's poster child.


Cheers Mr D00p! 

I suppose you can't please all of the people all of the time.

3 New Bailey office block.










https://mobile.twitter.com/MakeArchitects


----------



## Bapsandrolls

Mr.D00p said:


> Don't feel defensive about posting stuff on Deansgate Square, those that are interested in it, appreciate it, all of it.
> 
> Those that don't, can quite frankly, bugger off.
> 
> You should be proud of Manchester's transformation, Deansgate being it's poster child.


My point wasn't that I dislike Deansgate Square, it was purely that several pages were just photos of that one project - so it became bland. There is another page for that within the construction threads. 

I even pointed out that I think Manchester is doing amazing which is why I want to see a variety of the different projects. I want the world to see the broad swathe of projects happening and not think Manchester is a one-trick pony. Why that should make me bugger off is petty and missing the mark. 

It comes from a place of love for both the city and this thread. Take it as you will.


----------



## jrb

On the off chance any of you are interested in Manchester Airport, you may find this interesting? Plenty of news, info, stats, rumours, pictures, etc.

Banner.










Airport news UK
@airportnewsMAN
·
13m
*info* however 2019 saw the first of 3 new piers opening at MAN. Finally bringing some much needed updates to the airport. The main body of the new T2 opens in 2020. 










Airport news UK
@airportnewsMAN
tweeting about U.K. airports with a focus on Manchester Airport in particular. not affiliated to any airport or airline, all views my own.

https://mobile.twitter.com/airportnewsMAN


----------



## gravesVpelli

3 New Bailey is looking splendid. Refreshing to see a new treatment in brick and terra cotta. I hope the window glazing and framing compares equally with this clad.


----------



## VDB

Some pictures of how Middlewood Locks is coming together, from Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*76-82 Oldham Street* | Northern Quarter
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Oldham Street, M4

Detailed information

Architect: Hodder & Partners


Floors: 3 | 4 | 5


Number of apartments: 299


Number of apartments: 100


Number of storeys: 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 8


 Ground floor & basement commercial space: 27,932 sqft (A1, A3, B1)


Developer: Kempton Homes




















Construction has finally started at the 76-82 Oldham Street site:


----------



## VDB

*Mount Yard* | Angel Meadow
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: Shudehill







| Victoria

















Address: Angel Meadow, M4

Detailed information

Architect: 5Plus


Floors: 12 | 9


Height: 38 | 25 metres


Number of apartments: 136


Number of townhouses: 11


Developer: Far East Consortium











Update at Mount Yard by by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

As per below, but also features plenty of other drone footage of Circle Square.

Update from commencement of construction to current.(ish)

2 weeks ago.

Couple of screen grabs.

As per, go to 720p on the white cog, and full screen on your device.

*MPB Manchester Circle Square Affinity Living Project*


----------



## jrb

Quick recap and a new picture of St John’s/Enterprise City.

The concrete core is the Manchester Goods Yard office block. The steelwork, far left, is the Factory Culture Centre.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B6tESrbhYb1/

Updated and new basic massing CGI and article originally posted by Intermanstudent https://aboutmanchester.co.uk/pr-agency-one-chosen-to-launch-allied-londons-enterprise-city/










The office tower on the left is called ‘The Northlight’. The Architect is SimpsonHaugh. The design was still being worked on when Mike Ingall, CEO of Allied London, revealed it to the MCR forum members at the last St John’s/Enterprise City Presentation this year. Some of you may remember the post about that?

Northlight.










The other tower on the right is a new proposal.

The tower at the back is Vita’s 32 storey co-living tower. https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/bam-eyes-deal-for-vita-co-living-tower/

So what is Enterprise City? https://enterprisecityuk.com/news/so-what-is-enterprise-city/


----------



## jrb

All the best to everyone for the New Year from the Manchester forum. :cheers:

Thanks for viewing the thread.

Hopefully 2020 will be just as exciting for Manchester as 2019 has been?










Taken on Sunday.


----------



## jrb

Wow!

Now.

No1 & No2 Circle Square | 18/14 fl | 76/59m | U/C


----------



## Justme

So here's a new year's question for you all...

What are the projects in Manchester that are scheduled for completion (or phased opening) this year, 2020?

I can think of RHS Bridgewater, Trafford Park line and Roofff (if that was approved of course), what else is there? There must be quite a few!


----------



## PJH2015

Justme said:


> So here's a new year's question for you all...
> 
> What are the projects in Manchester that are scheduled for completion (or phased opening) this year, 2020?
> 
> I can think of RHS Bridgewater, Trafford Park line and Roofff (if that was approved of course), what else is there? There must be quite a few!


Deansgate Square, Circle Square, Landmark, 125 Deansgate, Staycity New Cross, the remainder of Angel Gardens, the Science Museum extension, the Contact Theatre reopening, Band on the Wall, a good chunk of the DeTrafford Castlefield jobs I would've thought too

I'm sure there are others


----------



## Justme

Awesome, Deansgate Sq and Circle Sq being completed this year, that's amazing.

Do you know if the 125 Deansgate completion would also include the completion and opening of the square around Brazennose St?

Also, would the park at the centre of Circle Square open in 2020 or is that a later phase?


----------



## miguelon

Why does the pics always show "empty streets", is it always shots taken at 5 AM?


----------



## PinnerStar

miguelon said:


> Why does the pics always show "empty streets", is it always shots taken at 5 AM?


Yes or 4 am..everyone is in bed.


----------



## vfG

Lack of activity at ground floors maybe? If I get it right, both Birmingham and Manchester are currently expanding and densifying their relatively small city centers. (if you compare with similar urban areas). Great activity though... Manchester boom is quite impressive.


----------



## mileymc1

Many of developments posted above are new districts/neighbourhoods that under construction with limited public access. St Johns, Middlewood Locks, Manchester Waters, Mayfield etc...


----------



## jrb

Fortis Quay, Salford Quays.










AirPixa Drone Photography & Video
@AirPixa
·
4h
Fortis Quay.

Progress for January reports. It’s starting to take shape





































https://mobile.twitter.com/AirPixa


----------



## jrb

Regent Plaza, Regent Road, Salford.

Regent Plaza | Regent Road | Salford | 27/18/16 fl | U/C



> Aerial Video TV, Twitter.
> 
> Aerial Video TV
> @AerialVideoTV
> ·
> Jan 8
> Full steam ahead finally for this site in Salford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5R3d4LY/1169-A75-F-77-AC-4-BFB-82-F0-97-BBD4-F4-BD5-B.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/AerialVi...s-manchester-market-with-13m-site-purchase/


----------



## joeyoe121

The views from the apartments facing the city are going to absolutely amazing


----------



## jrb

British Roads and paving.

In general. Under investment by successive Governments and local councils. And being continually dug up by utility companies, etc, and not being replaced properly.

Manchester's city centre paving is a complete mess and mish-mash of cobble stones, old paving, new paving, damaged paving, different coloured paving, tarmac, damaged tarmac, no paving, etc. The roads are the same. Damaged tarmac, pot holes, faded road markings, etc. 

Unfortunately Manchester and Salford city councils aren't interested in the roads and and paving throughout the city centre. Their approach to it is piecemeal and patch-up at best. There is no long-term plan to improve the paving, roads, and road markings throughout the city centre. They only thing they seem to be interested in is reconfiguring road junctions to increase the speed and the flow of traffic in and out of the city centre, which is welcomed, but causes Months of delays and misery for drivers while the work is being carried out.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

joeyoe121 said:


> The views from the apartments facing the city are going to absolutely amazing


Bar Salford Quays, this must be one of the largest and tallest non-city centre schemes in the UK, sets a new bar for future urban spread surely?


----------



## Quicksilver

Justme said:


> Are they safer? They are narrower here and with more potholes, they're not gritted anywhere as much in winter and lighting is poor here.
> 
> Oh, and they are rough and look run down so quickly


Yes, they are safest in the world taking into account major countries and definitely safer than German ones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

Also, in terms of drivers, British roads are one of the most intuitive in the world also, hence the extremely low death rates. Try to take Italian/French roundabout without hitting somebody.

Quality of surface is a different story but I also think it gone up in quality in last 5 years, especially down South. I am spending fair bit of time in Dubai with superb roads surface but bad design and planning kills it completely. Nice surface/Bad Design = more death on the roads.


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

Mansion House, 2 x 6 storey apartment blocks plus ground floor retail, New Islington Marina.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## Lad

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, they are safest in the world taking into account major countries and definitely safer than German ones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate
> 
> Also, in terms of drivers, British roads are one of the most intuitive in the world also, hence the extremely low death rates. Try to take Italian/French roundabout without hitting somebody.
> 
> Quality of surface is a different story but I also think it gone up in quality in last 5 years, especially down South. I am spending fair bit of time in Dubai with superb roads surface but bad design and planning kills it completely. Nice surface/Bad Design = more death on the roads.




I think that Germany as a country in the middle of Europe has a lot of transit traffic, on German roads you can see much more vehicles with foreign number plates that in the UK so it could have an impact on its death toll due to higher number of cars in general.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lad said:


> I think that Germany as a country in the middle of Europe has a lot of transit traffic, on German roads you can see much more vehicles with foreign number plates that in the UK so it could have an impact on its death toll due to higher number of cars in general.


May be but they are coping "smart motorway" concept from UK now, mainly because of improved safety. Also, Denmark for instance also has 25% higher death rates, even being "the remote" part of Europe with less traffic. Not even mentioning Japan with most discipline drivers I've seen in my life and still death rates and number of injuries are higher. So design is definitely in play here. 

So I wouldn't bash UK roads for "bad design" as well as other UK things, like people tend to do. Many things in this country are actually extremely good.


----------



## jrb

Easy to say, but I don’t think the CGI’s, etc, do Factory justice, looking at the under construction structure.



> Ernst
> @Ernshki
> ·
> Jan 9
> Factory Manchester
> @MIFestival
> on the Irwell waterfront, its going to be incredible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Ernshki/status/1215399620576194561


SODA.



> The School of Digital Arts is a purpose-built, interdisciplinary school at one of the UK’s leading universities.
> 
> It is a £35m investment into the workspaces, networks, teaching and research that will drive ideas and innovation across all forms of creative content – a new School of Digital Arts that opens at Manchester Metropolitan University in 2021.
> 
> https://www.schoolofdigitalarts.mmu.ac.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernst
> @Ernshki
> ·
> Jan 9
> Exciting to see first pours
> @ManMetUni
> 's groundbreaking new
> @SODAmcr
> scheme
> @FCBStudios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SODAmcr


----------



## jrb

Barnfield
@BarnfieldCLtd
·
19h
Tribeca House, Dale Street
The structure of the building is really starting to take shape now! The install team are doing a great job & the frame completion is expected by the end of Jan





































https://mobile.twitter.com/BarnfieldCLtd


----------



## anorack 1

VDB said:


> Northern Quarter public realm
> 
> The council have revealed plans to introduce a better walking and cycling environment across the Northern Quarter by restricting cars and pedestrianising some streets.
> 
> More information can be found here.


While there at it. The council should do something about the state of the roads and footpaths in the Northern Quarter. If you have mobility problems, its not easy. Even the paths have potholes.


----------



## WingTips

MatthewDalrymple said:


> Mansion House, 2 x 6 storey apartment blocks plus ground floor retail, New Islington Marina.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


I really like transformation of this area, its becoming a destination in its own right.


----------



## Jonesy55

Justme said:


> Are they safer? They are narrower here and with more potholes, they're not gritted anywhere as much in winter and lighting is poor here.
> 
> Oh, and they are rough and look run down so quickly


The UK does have a better record for road traffic deaths per capita, and Greater Manchester in particular is among the very safest regions in the EU for road deaths. 




I think that is _despite_ the road design and maintenance though rather than _because_ of those factors.


----------



## Quicksilver

Jonesy55 said:


> I think that is _despite_ the road design and maintenance though rather than _because_ of those factors.


I disagree. Widespread use of "cats' eyes" which improves night safety, it's only so widespread in the UK and it really makes road much safer. Doesn't matter how many lights you put on German highways, they are harder to drive on at night just because of lack of "cat's eyes" on the surface. Use of other "psychological" tricks such as road markings to make you feel that road is narrowing when in reality it's not, "fake village gates" which make you to slow down subconsciously and list goes on. Those features are really unique to UK and so wide spread here. I believe BBC even did a nice article about it few years ago. I agree about maintenance, but again, it's something which government can increase spending on and results can be seen almost immediately.


----------



## jrb

Outwood Wharf | Hulme Street | Salford | 70/56/24/23m | 23/18/8/6 fl | U/C

Tony Worrall, Photography, Flickr.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyw...aHxWm-2iaGqrY-2iaDVsw-2iaDCYE-2iaFUBn-2iaCSBy

The phase 2 proposal and land next to it is up for sale.


----------



## Justme

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, they are safest in the world taking into account major countries and definitely safer than German ones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate
> 
> Also, in terms of drivers, British roads are one of the most intuitive in the world also, hence the extremely low death rates. Try to take Italian/French roundabout without hitting somebody.
> 
> Quality of surface is a different story but I also think it gone up in quality in last 5 years, especially down South. I am spending fair bit of time in Dubai with superb roads surface but bad design and planning kills it completely. Nice surface/Bad Design = more death on the roads.


That's an interesting list, thanks for posting. In regards to Germany though, their higher death rate was due to the higher speeds, or at least I was reading this in several articles over the years. German autobahns have no speed limits in many areas and when there are accidents, due to the very high speeds there are more deaths. 

British roads are much slower than most other places I have lived in or been to, due to the narrowness, windy roads and slow speed limits.

So deaths is one thing, but safety on roads is a big, broad discussion. This includes accidents without deaths, safety to cyclists (and this is a huge problem in the UK compared to much of Europe).

No question we are safer than some southern European places like Italy (driving is mad there) but I wouldn't call it the safest in Europe.


----------



## TheMoses

Justme said:


> That's an interesting list, thanks for posting. In regards to Germany though, their higher death rate was due to the higher speeds, or at least I was reading this in several articles over the years. German autobahns have no speed limits in many areas and when there are accidents, due to the very high speeds there are more deaths.


It isn't really autobahn deaths that make the difference. Across the entire EU only 8% of deaths were on motorways. Germany has about 30% higher death rate than UK and while this is partly because they have much higher rates of motorway deaths, the biggest factor in absolute terms is far more deaths on rural roads.



Justme said:


> So deaths is one thing, but safety on roads is a big, broad discussion. This includes accidents without deaths, safety to cyclists (and this is a huge problem in the UK compared to much of Europe).


I can't find much data on this, but I have no reason to believe we have a higher rate of accident but a lower rate of death than say Germany or France - unless you believe we have uniquely brilliant trauma care?

As for cycling deaths I did find some data suggesting a very low (compared to most EU member states) proportion of our already low number of road deaths are cycling related. I wouldn't want to read too much into that though as it may just be due to lower rates of cycling.



Justme said:


> No question we are safer than some southern European places like Italy (driving is mad there) but I wouldn't call it the safest in Europe.


You might not, but the data would strongly suggest it is.


----------



## Quicksilver

Justme said:


> That's an interesting list, thanks for posting. In regards to Germany though, their higher death rate was due to the higher speeds, or at least I was reading this in several articles over the years. German autobahns have no speed limits in many areas and when there are accidents, due to the very high speeds there are more deaths.
> 
> British roads are much slower than most other places I have lived in or been to, due to the narrowness, windy roads and slow speed limits.
> 
> So deaths is one thing, but safety on roads is a big, broad discussion. This includes accidents without deaths, safety to cyclists (and this is a huge problem in the UK compared to much of Europe).
> 
> No question we are safer than some southern European places like Italy (driving is mad there) but I wouldn't call it the safest in Europe.


Few years back I have seen article about injuries on the roads too, and UK figures were pretty low too.

This article mentions number of serious injuries:

UK: 25,609 (2017) 
Germany: 67,913 (2018) 

Even if you adjust it to population proportions, German roads seem to be more unsafe than British roads by very large margin.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Quite irrelevant to urban planning though. It is not the beauty and quality of public realm in Germany that kill people and it is not the lack of investment in public realm in Britain than saves lives.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Mr Bricks said:


> Quite irrelevant to urban planning though. It is not the beauty and quality of public realm in Germany that kill people and it is not the lack of investment in public realm in Britain than saves lives.


Brave statement, what other factors since we all drive the same vehicles would impact on road safety? 

Maybe our signage/road marking clutter saves lives and/or our beautifully designed continental urban spaces are incompatible with road safety.... do we have less segregation as well, does that impact?

I hope not!


----------



## wakka12

Finally some decent central green space for Manc!


----------



## jrb

Chester Road merging on to Deansgate is going to look superb when all the towers and other buildings are completed.

19th Jan.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B7idIHWAlSF/


----------



## jrb

Update on the St Michael's tower proposal.

Planning application and link originally posted by Ed.




> D&AS.
> 
> Reference	125549/JO/2019
> Alternative Reference	PP-08251528
> Application Validated	Mon 13 Jan 2020
> Address	Land Bounded By Jacksons Row, Bootle Street, Southmill Street & 201 Deansgate Manchester M2 5GU
> Proposal	Variation of conditions 2 (approved drawings and documents), 20 (parking strategy) and 48 (building contract) so as to make minor material changes to consent referenced 114664/FO/2016 for the partial demolition of existing buildings. Development up to 171.6m AOD comprising residential (Use Class C3), offices (Use Class B1), hotel (Use Class C1), place of worship (Use Class D1) and leisure/ food and drink uses (Classes A1, A3, A4, A5 and D2). Creation of public spaces and new public realm, provision of basement car parking, highway alterations, landscaping and associated works.
> 
> https://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=Q1IVU5BC03O00





VDB said:


> Some minor amendments:


*COVERING LETTER*










*NOTE* 






























> St Michael's website holding page. https://st-michaels.com/
> 
> St Michael's, Twitter. https://mobile.twitter.com/stmichaelsmcr?lang=en


----------



## jrb

Loads of interesting stuff jn the Supplmentary Design Report :banana:

Link below.

Design refinements.



















https://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online..._2019-SUPPLEMENTARY_DESIGN_REPORT-1333996.pdf


----------



## jrb

Sign up for free to get a few free articles.

Well worth doing. 

Architects Journal.

Murrays Mill, Ancoats.



> *Mill of the people: Feilden Clegg Bradley’s residential community at Ancoats*
> 
> The practice has transformed an 18th-century steam cotton mill in Manchester, writes Ellie Duffy. Photography Daniel Hopkinson
> 
> A short stroll from the city centre, Ancoats conservation area is wedged between Manchester’s reanimated Northern Quarter and the bright new horizon of New Islington, massing to the east just beyond the boundary of the Rochdale Canal. In contrast, the Ancoats conservation context is austere and gridded, defined by, typically, six to eight-storey red-brick mill buildings in canyon-like streets with narrow pavements – a tough urban grain interrupted by the odd car parking lot, testament to many decades of decline and depopulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk...dential-community-at-ancoats/10045934.article


----------



## jrb

A bit more on St Michael's.

Architects Journal.



> *Neville and Giggs’ Manchester reshuffle: changes proposed to contentious city-centre tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revised plans have been submitted for the controversial St Michael’s tower in Manchester – the scheme backed by ex-Manchester United footballers Gary Neville and Ryan Giggs
> 
> Last April, SOM was brought in by contractor Laing O’Rourke to deliver the Hodder + Partners-designed 40-storey skyscraper.
> 
> Now the Laing O’Rourke team has lodged a revised planning application with Manchester City Council which would increase the development’s office floor area by 2,350m² to 18,660m² and boost its residential space by 1,820m² to 20,529m².
> 
> The mix of housing has also altered with the number of two-bedroom flats dropping from 132 to 116 – although the floorspace has grown (the minimum size will now be 80m²). The proposals also include eight, new three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> Car parking spaces have also been cut, from 136 to 103, and the number of rooms in the proposed five-star hotel reduced by 25 to 191. Meanwhile, the floor area of the 898m² penthouse has been trimmed by 85m².
> The plans, backed by Neville’s development company the St Michael’s Partnership, credit both SOM and Hodder + Partners, which has been retained as design guardian.
> 
> Speaking about the proposed alteration, Stephen Hodder, chairman of Manchester-based Hodder + Partners, said: ‘I’m pleased that the design development supports the original consented scheme. It was so important to us that, during this stage, the team maintained the quality, scale and volume of the consented plans, which we have successfully achieved.’
> 
> The proposed ‘design refinements’ are the latest in a series of reshuffles on the high-profile £200 million project close to Manchester Town Hall which is finally due to start on site this summer.
> 
> Hodder + Partners’ tower, approved in March 2018, replaced a previous proposal by Make, which resigned from the city-centre development after almost a decade working on it.
> 
> Hodder’s reworked design changed the configuration of the single 134.5m-tall centrepiece skyscraper into a ‘unique lozenge shape’, with a floating canopy supported by a three-storey colonnade at the crown of the building.
> 
> Among the changes to the reworked scheme were the retention of the historic Sir Ralph Abercromby pub and the Neoclassical Bootle Street Police Station (1937) which will be converted into a boutique hotel.
> 
> Both had been scheduled to be demolished to make way for the Make-designed development, and in January 2017 the police station was included in the Twentieth Century Society’s top 10 list of buildings most at risk.
> 
> Despite the design changes, Hodder’s scheme also proved controversial. SAVE Britain’s Heritage attempted to challenge Manchester Council’s approval of the scheme, but the government turned down the request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## ferge

Mr.D00p said:


> Wasn't this the site of a proposed 200m tower back in the day?


No, that site is on the other side of the train station - currently a surface car park and from what I gather is potentially a part of the site for the (potentially ill-fated) high speed rail terminus for the city.


----------



## wakka12

A real shame the demolition of Bootle Street Station was ever even up for discussion, it's a lovely building.


----------



## VDB

*St Michaels* | Peter's Fields
Mised use masterplan | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square










Address: Bootle St, Manchester M2

Detailed information

Architect: Hodder + Partners


Height: 40 floors | 140m


Number of homes: 189


Hotel beds: 216


Office space: 147,691sqft


Use: apartments, offices, retail, hotel


Developer: St Michael's Partnership

A contractor has been appointed for St Michael's, which will start construction in late summer:

*- BusinessDesk North West: *Laing O’Rourke confirmed as construction partner on £200m development


----------



## mileymc1

Manchester continues to lead the way in business

10th consecutive year take up has been higher in Manchester than any other city in the U.K
6th consecutive year Manchester has surpassed 2 million sq ft
Prices per sq ft at £36.50 in Manchester City are the most expensive throughout the country
1.5 million sq ft of office space currenly under construction in Manchester
Over 2 million sq ft of office space due to star this year _(Both Mayfield offices, 2, 3, 4 Angel Gardens, Plot 9a First Street, 3 Circle Square and The North Light all being the largest)_
_***All figures include every city in the U.K, *except London*_



> Avison Young’s latest Big Nine office report notes above average take-up despite market uncertainty
> 
> Analysis of regional office activity in Q4 2019 reveals pent up demand for 2020.
> 
> Total take-up across the Big Nine office markets (Birmingham, Bristol, Cardiff, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Leeds, Liverpool, Manchester and Newcastle) amounted to 8.8 million sq ft in 2019, 3% above the ten year average and comparable to 2016, a year that was similarly dominated by political uncertainty.
> 
> *Manchester was the most active market in 2019, with a total of 2.3 million sq ft transacted. Birmingham, Glasgow and Leeds all saw in excess of 1 million sq ft of activity, with the majority of cities seeing figures just over, or close to, the long-term average*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avisonyoung.co.uk/docume...ne+Q4+2019.pdf


Interesting read, thank to JRB.


----------



## gravesVpelli

The external appearance of the latest design for St Michael's does look a bit retrograde, which is a pity in the progressiveness generally of the city. It looks like a cross between London's Centre Point and Portland House, both of which are products of the 1960s, although the former has been refurbished but has kept roughly the same appearance.

The above image of the top/crown looks different from the latest design - which is it?


----------



## Slow Burn

New skyline, Manchester
Deansgate Square

Shiny Skyscrapers by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

*UrbInfo Manchester Tall Buildings Report, 2020*


UrbInfo has published its third annual Tall Buildings Report for Manchester.

It found that 2019 was a staggering year for tall buildings in Manchester. Of the 108 tall buildings proposed for the city in total, 33 of them were announced in 2019, representing an increase of 31%. It follows a record-breaking 2018, when 52 new tall buildings were announced.


In the press:

- *Manchester Confidential:* Take a look at Manchester's changing skyline

- *Insider North West:* Greater Manchester Towers 'could rise to 50' by 2030

- *Bisnow:* Manhattan On The Irwell: Skyscraper Cluster Is Really Happening

- *BusinessDesk North West: *Greater Manchester skyline transformed by rise of tall buildings​











There are also some 'future skyline' images showing how the city's skyline could look in 2027:

Here is the view from Chorlton, showing Salford Quays on the left and the Great Jackson cluster/city centre on the right











In this picture we are elevated about 60m above New Cross to the north of the city centre, looking west towards the Greengate cluster in Salford. 











Here we are in Pendleton, Salford, looking east. The two central Manchester clusters are clearly laid out – Greengate to the left and Great Jackson Street to the right. 











From Salford Quays, showing the city sprawling out with various clusters emerging in SQ and the city centre:











From Salford Quays again:











The skyline from the north (Cheetham Hill) gives a completely different impression than the one viewed from the south. Here, One Heritage and the Greengate cluster dominates while the Great Jackson Street cluster blends into the background:


----------



## VDB

*Moxy Hotel* | Spinningfields
Hotel | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Construction


Nearest transport: St Peter's Square







| Salford Central










Address: Atkinson Street, M3

Detailed information

Architect: ICA


Number of hotel rooms: 145


Hotel operator: Moxy


Developer: Henry Boot





























Construction has started on site at the Moxy Hotel, Spinningfields


----------



## chasedwar

Hi JRB, the original and still one of the best contributors. There's an awful lot of activity in Manchester at the moment. More than we could have ever wished for 14 years ago when we were watching Beetham Tower U/C.


----------



## VDB

The Stockport Town Centre West Mayoral Development Corporation has requested funding for a Metrolink extension from East Didsbury into Stockport town centre.



> *Stockport prepares £1bn Metrolink bid*
> 
> Stockport Council and Transport for Greater Manchester are set to request between £500m and £1bn from the Government to deliver an extension of the Metrolink line from Didsbury to the town centre.


Provision has already been made for a tram stop at the new Stockport Interchange, currently underway:











Meanwhile Stockport station, one of Greater Manchester's busiest transport hubs, will also be placed on the Metrolink map. This will create a strong east-west axis across south Manchester.

There are two potential route options for Metrolink east of Didsbury, shown on the below map.

There are two potential route options for Metrolink east of Didsbury, shown on the below map. The first route goes straight through the Town Centre West area, making it more likely to be the preferred option for the Mayoral Development Corporation, while the second route utilises the current unused freight route to Hazel Grove until Cheadle Heath, where it joins the live Stockport-Altrincham rail line. Route 2 opens up the possibility for a further Metrolink extension to Hazel Grove, and for an orbital Stockport-Altrincham and/or Stockport-Airport link.


----------



## jrb

Just to the right of Deansgate Square South Tower, 64 Stories, there will be 3 other 50+ storey towers built. Elizabeth is currently under construction, and the Blade and the Circle, temporary names, will follow. All Renaker. In-between Deansgate Square West Tower and Beetham Tower, Viadux Tower, 40 Stories, will be built by a just announced partnership between Salboy (Fred Done) and Ask Real Estate. Further to the left, St Michael’s Tower, 40 Stories, will be built by Gary Neville and his consortium.

From mid-November.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter.










https://www.instagram.com/aerialvideotv/


----------



## jrb

chasedwar said:


> Hi JRB, the original and still one of the best contributors. There's an awful lot of activity in Manchester at the moment. More than we could have ever wished for 14 years ago when we were watching Beetham Tower U/C.


Cheers, Chase. Hope all is well? Glad to see you are still lurking. :hug:


----------



## jrb

Stick with the video.

Loads of good shots of various developments as the train goes around the city centre via the Ordsall Chord.

720p, white cog, full screen in your device.

New Bailey, live views.

2 New Bailey.










3 New Bailey.










https://www.new-bailey.com/live-views/


----------



## jrb

Phase 4.










386215306


----------



## WingTips

*Artisan Heights | 1-5 New Wakefield Street | 95m | 32 fl | U/C *

Now starting to take shape...



hussla said:


>


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007387&page=50


----------



## jrb

jobycatto, Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/jobycatto/

Can anyone place the building on the hill on the 3rd picture?

Initially thought it was the Cage at Lyme Park. It isn't.



> Absolutely blown away by the amount of love being shown for my photo of Manchester wreathed in fog a couple of days ago. Thank you to everyone who’s commented, enjoyed or shared it. �� Due to demand there will be limited edition photo prints available to buy from next month: comment below if you’d like to know when they’re available! �� Meanwhile, here’s an alternative city view from a slightly different angle just a minute before. Apart from the fog it was a crazily clear day… the fells of the Peak District are beautiful wrapped in tendrils of mist. High Peak, Edale and the Hope Valley are visible… and you can just see the cooling towers of Cottam Power Station in Nottinghamshire at the top of the photo (see the 2nd pic here for a cropped in version). "There’s magic in my eyes, I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jobycatto
> “Shall we take a trip down memory lane? Head in the clouds into the acid rain”. An airborne view of Manchester on a winter morning. A glimpse of the city below, with the ever-increasing numbers of Mancunian skyscrapers poking their heads above a sea of fog, and undulating waves of Peak District hills in the background. “Mmm… skyscraper I love you”
> 1w


----------



## WingTips

* No.1 Old Trafford | Wharf End Road | 18/15 fl | U/C *



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


>





jrb said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Glenbrookprop


This new large development now starting to make its presence felt, incidentally as you can see in the first photograph this development sits adjacent to the new Trafford Park Metrolink line and infact will be served by Trafford Wharf Rd Tram stop.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1985068&page=6


----------



## jrb

Artisan Heights.

Saturday.


----------



## jrb

Axis Tower.

As good as finished.

The bridge is so disappointing compared to the original proposed bridge.




























http://5plusarchitects.com/work/?pagenumber=4


----------



## jrb

Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside | 110/57m | 35/17 fl | U/C 

Concrete core at 16 stories.


----------



## jrb

2-4 Chester Road, from Chester Road.

Concrete core at 12 stories.


----------



## jrb

2-4 Chester Road from Castlefield.

With Deansgate Square looming over 2-4.


----------



## jrb

The £330mill refurbishment of Manchester Town Hall, and then the redevelopment of Albert Square is under way.


----------



## jrb

Take your pick.

Deansgate Square, 2-4 Chester Road, and Elizabeth and Crown.

Elizabeth now at 29 stories.


----------



## jrb

Manchester New Square. (One of my favourite new builds)


----------



## jrb

At the Etihad last Week sorting through the 1894 Group banners and flags and taking them to the new flag and banner room.

Grabbed a few quick pictures.


----------



## jrb

St John's - Enterprise City - Factory.

Quality isn't great as it was getting dark and the pictures were taken through the adjacent car parks dirty windows.


----------



## jrb

Greengate. The Salford side of the city centre.


----------



## jrb

Motel One & Wilde | 3 St Peter's Square | 20 fl | U/C


----------



## jrb

Factory.


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth Tower & Victoria Residence | 152.5/66.5m | 52/22 fl | U/C 

Done.


----------



## WingTips

The above will be a superb gateway to the City Centre, really looking good. ^^^^^^


----------



## Quicksilver

Watching "The Stranger" on Netflix, fantastic street shots of the city.


----------



## geogregor

Amazing amount of construction in the city. I haven't been in Manchester for something like 12 years. Time for a visit this year.


----------



## jrb

White cog, HD.



> Site-Eye Time-Lapse Films
> 
> Timelapse Of Manchester Skyline With Renaker Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Pi4YaJ5t4


----------



## WingTips

geogregor said:


> Amazing amount of construction in the city. I haven't been in Manchester for something like 12 years. Time for a visit this year.


You`ll be amazed at the changes...I even lose track of what`s happening here, the changes are phenomenal.


----------



## jrb

Manchester Crane Survey 2020

Information and stats on Manchester construction boom.

Originally posted by......



WatcherZero said:


> https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d.../deloitte-uk-manchester-crane-survey-2020.pdf
> 
> Number of residential units under construction down slightly.
> Number completed is the highest since 2006.
> 427,000 sqft of office space completed, average for the last 17 years.
> For 2nd consecutive year space under construction exceeded 2.1m sqft.
> 40% of office space under construction is pre-let.
> Number of hotel beds under construction hit a new high of 2,446 with 344 completed last year.
> No science and educational space was delivered but 1.28m sqft remains under construction.
> 77 schemes are under construction with 23 new starts, down from 44.
> 27 schemes completed, the 2nd highest on record.
> 390,500 sqft of retail and leisure under construction.


----------



## london lad

Is there a summary page like the London threads have with a full list of everything UC, Proposed etc as I see from the first page here its a little out of date so to someone not familiar with Manchester its bit difficult to see whats actually happening and proposed?

London list here
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2234376


----------



## MatthewDalrymple

West Tower Deansgate Square, 44 storeys, 350 rental apartments.

https://flic.kr/p/2ipuDLfhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/




https://flic.kr/p/2ipuDKDhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## jrb

Credit to Man Med for finding this and posting it on the St Michael’s thread.



man med said:


> https://revere.design/work/st-michaels#animation





> Relentless Group — St. Michael's, Manchester (UE4 Animation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://revere.design/work/st-michaels#animation


----------



## jrb

St Michael’s Office and exterior flythrough.

269163334

https://vimeo.com/revere3d


----------



## VDB

*Mayfield Phase 1* | Piccadilly
Mixed use masterplan | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Piccadilly

















Address: Mayfield, M1


Detailed information

Architects: Bennetts Associates | Morris & Company | Studio Egret West


Number of storeys: Various


Office space: 410,000 sq.ft. 


New city park: 6 acres


Developer: U+I

Plans for the first phase of Mayfield have been approved by Manchester City Council. 

- *React News:* Mayfield pauses resi scheme to bring forward 1.2m sq ft commercial phase

- *Place North West:* Mayfield eyes start on site by September


----------



## VDB

*Trafford Green* | Old Trafford
Mixed use masterplan | South

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Outline


Nearest transport: Old Trafford







| Trafford Bar










Address: Talbot Road, M16


Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of homes: 750


Office space: 200,000 sq.ft.


Hotel bedrooms: 100


Primary school: 75,000 sq.ft. 


Developer: Bruntwood

Bruntwood have submitted an outline planning application for the redevelopment of the former Kellogg's site in Old Trafford. It can be viewed here. 





























It is part of Trafford's 'Civic Quarter Framework' which will see the development of 15,000 new homes and 2 million sq.ft. of office space around Old Trafford


----------



## VDB

*Gallery Gardens* | Cornbrook
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click

Development map: Click here 


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Cornbrook










Address: Gallery Gardens plot, Ellesmere Street, Cornbrook M16


Detailed information

Architect: JM Architects


Floors: 18 | 10 | 8


Number of apartments: 366


Developer: DeTrafford

Plans for Gallery Gardens have been recommended for approval by Manchester City Council


----------



## VDB

london lad said:


> Is there a summary page like the London threads have with a full list of everything UC, Proposed etc as I see from the first page here its a little out of date so to someone not familiar with Manchester its bit difficult to see whats actually happening and proposed?
> 
> London list here
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2234376


It's been a while since I put a list together (it's quite time consuming as you can imagine!) but I maintain the Manchester Development Map (link below) which offers a spatial perspective on the development list. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Just another Manchester day, even 1mile out is seeing huge investment.. unbelievable.


----------



## jrb

Greengate.

Sorry, lost the source.


----------



## WingTips

*True Student | Discovery Quay | King William Street | 52/45m | 15/13 fl | U/C*

*The next stage of construction has now begun...*



Caiman said:


> Cladding underway


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2165260&page=3


----------



## WingTips

*Fortis Quay | Salford Quays | 90/56/33m | 26/17/10 fl | u/c *



marni1971 said:


> Shiny and curvey in the sunshine


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947803&page=16


----------



## VDB

*3 Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Office | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Oxford Road

















Address: Plot 12, Circle Square, Oxford Road, M2

Detailed information

Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of storeys: 14


Office space: 216,000 sqft


Ground floor commercial space: 6,340 sqft (A1-4,B1,D1,2)


Developers: Bruntwood SciTech | Legal & General

Plans for 3 Circle Square have been approved by Manchester City Council.


----------



## VDB

*Central Retail Park redevelopment* | Ancoats
Mixed use | East Central

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Approved


Nearest transport: Piccadilly














| New Islington










Address: Former Central Retail Park site, M3

Detailed information

Masterplan consultant: Bennetts Associates


Office space: 1 million sq.ft. 


Expansion of Cotton Field Wharf Park


Developer: Manchester City Council

Manchester City Council have revealed their proposals for the redevelopment of the Central Retail Park site. The area will be developed as a commercial district to meet demand from tech/digital companies wanting a Northern Quarter/Ancoats location.


----------



## jrb

The Manchester skyline which was essentially the CIS tower, City tower and Beetham tower, has come along way in the last 5 years. 

With more significant towers due to start this year, the Manchester skyline is set grow further.

Not bad for a regional city with a wider conurbation population of only 2.8million people.

Originally posted by.....



Caiman said:


> Good skyline shot from Kersal the other day (via reddit, with the flood defenses at the wetlands keeping Salford safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





jrb said:


> Barrie Leach
> @barrington_levi
> ·
> Feb 7
> Got to get on the roof of the Midland Hotel for work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/barrington_levi






> Sadly, just a short video.


----------



## Ttebroc

*MANCHESTER | Projects &amp; Construction*



VDB said:


>



Such a vast site and they can’t provide any green open space, only dressing up some existing space to the north at Cotton Field Park? I appreciate Mayfield is delivering a park too, but the CRP site has great potential to serve Ancoats, New Islington and the Collyhurst development area. Seems like a completely missed opportunity to me.

As an example of how regeneration of an inner city car park site *should* be done, this is the Leeds City Park scheme by Vastint and LCC:










The first stage of the park, the central spine, is currently in for final Reserved Matters approval and due to start on site later this year. Once complete, the park will total 3.5 hectares in size alongside the rest of the redevelopment site, with the first office phases also due this year.










Here’s the site as it is currently, for context:


----------



## mileymc1

^^ I completely agree about the lack of green open spaces. Not just an issue with this development but an issue across the city.

Just keep in mind that plot at MAN is just over 9 acres. The plot at Leeds is 25 acres. The park that is proposed for Leeds is about the same size as the total land at the MAN site.


----------



## jrb

BT want 200,000 sq ft. https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/bt-picks-new-bailey-for-200000-sq-ft-manchester-office/

The proposed gold office building. 

1 New Bailey is built. Middle right.
2 New Bailey is close to completion. Front right.
3 New Bailey is under construction. Back left.
4 car Park. Is built. Front left.

React News.



> React News
> @reactproperty
> ·
> 5h
> Exclusive: £100m+ funding search on for BT's Manchester office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £100m+ funding search on for BT's Manchester office - React News
> BT’s new office at New Bailey put out to market
> 
> https://twitter.com/reactproperty?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## jrb

Crown and Elizabeth.

Picture taken by....




Keith_Andrew said:


> Saturday.


----------



## jrb

A planning application is yet to be submitted. It will be this year. Until it’s, we won’t know what the new arena will look like. 

The drawing below was an indication of what the arena could look like. It was displayed at the public exhibitions held across East Manchester, late last year.



> *Bam is set to land the £150m construction contract to build a new 20,000-plus capacity arena in the shadow of Manchester City’s Etihad stadium*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scheme being developed by US entertainment specialist Oak View
> 
> Building understands the firm, which saw group pre-tax profit halve last year, has pipped freshly confirmed Everton stadium builder Laing O’Rourke and Sir Robert McAlpine to the job.
> 
> Los Angeles-based entertainment developer Oak View Group launched a consultation on the £300m plans in October last year.
> 
> The proposed site is a derelict plot, owned by City Football Group, the holding company of Manchester City, on the approach to the Etihad stadium (pictured), originally built by John Laing.
> 
> Known as Project Bradford, after the area where it will be built, the *23,000-seat arena would be a focal point of the Etihad campus and be a rival to the 21,000 capacity Manchester Arena in the city centre* which celebrates its 25th anniversary this July.
> 
> Oak View, which is behind a new stadium for an NHL ice hockey team in Seattle, has asked Populous to come up with proposals for the venue which is part of a wider masterplan called Eastlands which was updated last year and proposes a sports tech hub for the area as well as being a retail and leisure destination.
> 
> In the consultation published last March, the masterplan refers to proposals for “a new large indoor arena with a capacity in excess of 20,000 spectators”.
> 
> Bam set for £150m arena next to Manchester City stadium
> 
> The Manchester scheme would be Oak View’s first in the UK with most of its sites in the US.
> 
> Bam, which declined to comment, completed a £100m training academy, designed by Rafael Vinoly Architects, for the reigning Premier League champions in 2014.
> 
> Meanwhile, Laing O’Rourke is believed to have triumphed in the race to build a 55-storey residential block in Salford called One Heritage Tower – beating McAlpine into second place.
> 
> The £115m project for client One Heritage Property Developments, a Hong Long-based fund, won planning last month with construction work due to start on site later this year. Architect on the scheme is OMI.
> 
> https://www.building.co.uk/


----------



## VDB

*Therme Manchester* | Trafford City
Leisure | South

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Barton Dock Road










Address: Trafford City, M41


Detailed information

Architect: ThermeARK


Features: spa, water slides, indoor/outdoor pools, treatment rooms


Developer: Therme

Trafford Council have recommended Therme Manchester for planning approval next Thursday.


----------



## WingTips

*Three New Bailey | Salford Central | 34m | 8 fl | U/C *

Cladding still being applied to this major new office development...



jrb said:


> Saturday.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2092291&page=8


----------



## VDB

*55 Queen Street* | Greengate
Residential | Salford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Exchange Square










Address: Queen Street, M3


Detailed information

Architect: Jon Matthews


Number of storeys: 17 | 18


Number of apartments: 115


Developer: Salboy

Some new renders have been released of 55 Queen Street.


----------



## Scottie Dog

This weeks MANTP Update #129 courtesy of the MANTP Team to whom full credit is given:


----------



## anorack 1

With the Heathrow third runway ruling today. its lucky this airport development is nearly finished. If it was starting now it would have been stopped by the enviromentalists. It will be HS2 next.


----------



## Quicksilver

anorack 1 said:


> With the Heathrow third runway ruling today. its lucky this airport development is nearly finished. If it was starting now it would have been stopped by the enviromentalists. It will be HS2 next.


Silly decision, essentially they can stop anything now, even somebody's shed extension on the same grounds.


----------



## mileymc1

I think it's unlikely a 1 Billion pound shed project that is 70% complete is going to he halted...


----------



## mileymc1

Sad news for Heathorw but lucky that Manchester got it's second Runway a decade ago. Am I right that Manchester and Heathrow are the only UK airports to operate with x2 runways?


----------



## Quicksilver

mileymc1 said:


> Sad news for Heathorw but lucky that Manchester got it's second Runway a decade ago. Am I right that Manchester and Heathrow are the only UK airports to operate with x2 runways?


This is correct. But I wonder what will happen in 10 years time when Manchester will reach it's maximum allowed capacity of 60 MLN, I believe. I hope some judge will finally step up and call the end of this non sense.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

The UK government signed the Paris Accord, the courts then state, they have breached them. Simple solution, the UK Government removes itself from the Paris Accord.

Judges rule on law, law set by parliament, I thought?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_parties_to_the_Paris_Agreement

I like that, officially, the Vatican does not give a sh*t. 2015 they applied to then be able to sign up, did they get anywhere.... all that smoking chimney business will have to stop.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

Pulling out of the Paris accord to get a third runway is a disastrous idea! I think you're failing to see the wood for the trees.

Going forward we should be taking environmental factors into account, it's purely scaremongering to say that environmentalists will win every court ruling going forward. We have seen a shift but in private and public funding to reflect our changing climate and the need to reduce emissions - people understand what is happening, or have you forgotten half of Australia being on fire already?

Purely from a UK political viewpoint, Heathrow doesn't need a third runway - which is why Boris fought against it back in the day - there needs to be a push for more regional airports and not just SE England/London focused. The decision is a blessing for Manchester in many ways. 

Going forward, decisions around big projects do need to be sensible - I love them as much as the next person but climate destruction isn't going away and we need to tackle it with a level head. Likewise, we need to not throw money up the wall like we've seen with Crossrail or HS2 - all of these have created a strong public backlash against future projects.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Bapsandrolls said:


> Pulling out of the Paris accord to get a third runway is a disastrous idea! I think you're failing to see the wood for the trees.
> 
> Going forward we should be taking environmental factors into account, it's purely scaremongering to say that environmentalists will win every court ruling going forward. We have seen a shift but in private and public funding to reflect our changing climate and the need to reduce emissions - people understand what is happening, or have you forgotten half of Australia being on fire already?
> 
> Purely from a UK political viewpoint, Heathrow doesn't need a third runway - which is why Boris fought against it back in the day - there needs to be a push for more regional airports and not just SE England/London focused. The decision is a blessing for Manchester in many ways.
> 
> Going forward, decisions around big projects do need to be sensible - I love them as much as the next person but climate destruction isn't going away and we need to tackle it with a level head. Likewise, we need to not throw money up the wall like we've seen with Crossrail or HS2 - all of these have created a strong public backlash against future projects.


China building 235 airports escaped your attention?

How do you know Runway 3 is not needed, odd how the investors think differently. Air traffic grows a 7% per annum since roughly the Wright Brothers first lofted upwards.

If China and the USA, are not taking any notice, how can we at less than 0.5% of their population help the climate by destroying our economy. HS2 will now be challenged, you can put your mortgage on that. Then what else, every distribution centre, office block, residential scheme can and will be challenged on Zero emissions grounds.


----------



## Quicksilver

Bapsandrolls said:


> Pulling out of the Paris accord to get a third runway is a disastrous idea! I think you're failing to see the wood for the trees.
> 
> Going forward we should be taking environmental factors into account, it's purely scaremongering to say that environmentalists will win every court ruling going forward. We have seen a shift but in private and public funding to reflect our changing climate and the need to reduce emissions - people understand what is happening, or have you forgotten half of Australia being on fire already?
> 
> Purely from a UK political viewpoint, Heathrow doesn't need a third runway - which is why Boris fought against it back in the day - there needs to be a push for more regional airports and not just SE England/London focused. The decision is a blessing for Manchester in many ways.
> 
> Going forward, decisions around big projects do need to be sensible - I love them as much as the next person but climate destruction isn't going away and we need to tackle it with a level head. Likewise, we need to not throw money up the wall like we've seen with Crossrail or HS2 - all of these have created a strong public backlash against future projects.


Do you seriously believe London is better with 6 airports, and possible with 7th airport (London Oxford, once current capacity is reached in 5 years) rather than with 2-3 mega hubs? Regional airports are great, but you cannot have flights to all corners all the world, from Bristol or Newcastle or Aberdeen. And Paris, Amsterdam or Istanbul will be delighted to take traffic from UK. It's much more environmentally friendly to have super energy efficient planes, flying full, from one or two airports to farer destinations, rather than having more smaller airports, expanding existing ones, building roads to them, parking and more. It will have much greater negative environmental effect than adding one single runway to Heathrow.


----------



## Quicksilver

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> China building 235 airports escaped your attention?
> 
> How do you know Runway 3 is not needed, odd how the investors think differently. Air traffic grows a 7% per annum since roughly the Wright Brothers first lofted upwards.
> 
> If China and the USA, are not taking any notice, how can we at less than 0.5% of their population help the climate by destroying our economy. HS2 will now be challenged, you can put your mortgage on that. Then what else, every distribution centre, office block, residential scheme can and will be challenged on Zero emissions grounds.


Don't need to go that far, Dublin airport is finishing their third runway.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

It's great how your defence of doing nothing is "other's aren't doing enough". That attitude is how nothing will change - it's also not correct, lots of countries (including the big polluters) have made incredible progress.

My point on the regional airports, as mentioned was a political one, not an enviormental one - that the government rightly thinks we should shift away from the SE and spread wealth. This doesn't mean more airports around one city, it means making Manchester an alternative to Heathrow.

You've merged my two points of why I think the Heathrow decision isn't bad into one because you disagree with the decision.

I'm glad you're able to see an alternative side of an opinion, makes this thread a joyous place to be...


----------



## Roquentin

The attitude that because China is building new airports, there is no point us caring about the environmental impact of expanding airports here, is nuts. Where does that lead, if we all decide there is no point trying to curb emissions and preserve a habitable environment because no one else is doing so? The only way other countries are going to take notice is if we lead by example.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

I think it does matter that China is building 235 airports by 2033. They are competing with us and swamp all the airports built in the UK, in our history. If you think you are right, you would be barricading the ports to their imports and campaigning against them, not Heathrow.

It's King Canute time opposing Heathrow expansion in relation to climate change... you are talking like 17c Indians fighting the immigrants who have guns, what is the point!


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Where is your opposition to skyscrapers,roads and railways on environmental grounds on this forum: VDB/Roquentin/Bapsandrolls ? 

Show me your example before you state undying love for the planet in the face of Chinese and USA carrying on regardless?

I await your posts opposing developments for not being Zero Carbon.


----------



## mileymc1

China has 1.4 billion people, England has 54 million. Doesn't really matter what China is building, silly comparison!


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

mileymc1 said:


> China has 1.4 billion people, England has 54 million. Doesn't really matter what China is building, silly comparison!


Not sure the maths is right.

China is building 235 airports, not runways by 2033/5

The UK is proposing one runway, not airport.

My maths says what we are doing is economic, school playground grandstanding. Pathetic.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

You seem to know alot about Chinese development, therefore you will have seen the research between their kick turnaround on reducing emissions despite rapid development. They aren't just building airports, however why should I have to highlight this to you. 

I knew this would come - that I somehow I should hate development based on environmental grounds. Clearly a nuanced argument is beyond your pale.

Black or white or nothing.

Sit down, you've managed to deride this threat by attacking the very thought of environmentalism.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Bapsandrolls said:


> Black or white or nothing.
> 
> Sit down, you've managed to deride this threat by attacking the very thought of environmentalism.


I recylce everything, walk to the shops and have reduced my car commute journeys.

"Black or white or nothing" as you say.

What you miss is doing something idiotic with the morals. I know banning Heathrow Runway 3 is idiotic as the stated reasons are irrelevant. The journey that Heathrow will require will now be made by other airports, hopefully Manchester, but the pollution will not stop. It is thus idiotic to oppose expansion.

Don't even get me started on the arrival of electric jets for regional flights, that in the time-frame of Paris, is a massive factor in reducing aviation pollution.

Next up, for you, folding wings (whilst taxing) and extended wing-tips that allow a further c 25% reduction in fuel use and thus pollution.

Don't mistake my green credentials or knowledge for also seeing a stupid court ban of no environmental benefit.


----------



## jrb

Mansion House, New Islington.



> James Andrews | Photographer
> @jamesa_photo
> ·
> Feb 27
> One of my latest aerials of
> @urban_splash
> Mansion House built by the brilliant
> @Artezgroup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jamesa_photo


----------



## jrb

Eastlands Arena update.(of sorts)

The proposed Arena site next to the Etihad Football Stadium.



>


Updated CGI's released this Morning. (originally posted by JBGee)

















[/QUOTE]

More information on the Arena proposal.



> Click on the link. https://eastlandsvenue.com/


A bit more detail of the inside of the arena. Enlarged the cgi.



> 4 levels.
> 
> Level 1/ground level allows the stage to be in the centre of the arena.
> 
> Level 3 looks like premium seating or corporate boxes along the side.


Financial Times.



> US entertainment group backed by Silver Lake is pressing ahead with plans to build a £350m arena next to the stadium of Manchester City football club, in a move that deepens ties between one of the world’s biggest private equity groups and the Premier League champions.
> 
> California-based Oak View Group told the FT it is to file a planning application for the 23,500 person capacity music and entertainment venue, which it believes will be the most expensive arena in Europe and the biggest in the UK.
> 
> One of Oak View’s biggest investors is Silver Lake, which in November paid $500m for a 10 per cent stake in City Football Group, the parent company of Manchester City and sister clubs around the world.
> 
> *As part of the deal, Oak View said it will pay an annual lease payment worth millions of pounds to CFG*.
> 
> Tim Leiweke, Oak View co-founder and chief executive, said the private equity group’s stake in CFG “puts a little more pressure on me now because [Silver Lake] are both sides of this equation as a tenant and a landlord”.
> 
> If the Manchester project gets the go ahead from the city’s planning authorities it could boost income at CFG at a critical time. Earlier this month Manchester City was banned from the Champions League, Europe’s top club competition, for two seasons after Uefa, European football’s governing body, said the club had committed “serious breaches” of its so-called financial fair play regulations. The move could result in lost revenues of up to £200m and the club is appealing the sanction.
> 
> The proposed venue is contentious. SMG, the operator of the Manchester Arena, a 21,000 capacity city-centre venue which was bombed in a terrorist attack in 2017, argues there is not enough demand for two big arenas in the city.
> 
> Oak View’s planning application will be heard by Manchester City Council, which has also faced criticism from local protesters and rival developers over its close ties with the football club’s Abu Dhabi-based owner. The land on which the arena will be built is owned by a joint venture between Abu Dhabi United Group (ADUG) and the council, which has a 20 per cent stake.
> 
> The critics argue that the local authority has given preferential treatment to ADUG and other companies owned by Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed al-Nahyan, the billionaire who controls Manchester City, in deals that allowed them to amass a property portfolio worth more than £300m in the city.
> 
> Sir Richard Leese, council leader, said: "Abu Dhabi United Group has demonstrated consistent commitment to the ongoing regeneration of east Manchester which has delivered real benefits for Manchester people. It is, however, a myth that they have been treated differently to other investors. We don't do sweetheart deals."
> 
> *Mr Leiweke said Oak View is fully funding its project without asking for taxpayer subsidies which are common with similar building projects elsewhere in the world*.
> 
> *“We don’t look at [Manchester Arena] as the competition,” he said. “We believe both arenas will be available to exist and find a place and niche that will be their part of the marketplace. Their success or failure has little impact on our vision and the return on the investment we’re making.” *
> 
> Oak View was founded in 2015 by Mr Leiweke, who once ran AEG, the world’s biggest arena operator, and Irving Azoff, former chief executive of online ticket seller Ticketmaster and Live Nation, the event producer. The group is also developing arenas in Seattle, New York and Milan.
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/7c133302-58b0-11ea-a528-dd0f971febbc/QUOTE]


----------



## anorack 1

Roquentin said:


> The attitude that because China is building new airports, there is no point us caring about the environmental impact of expanding airports here, is nuts. Where does that lead, if we all decide there is no point trying to curb emissions and preserve a habitable environment because no one else is doing so? The only way other countries are going to take notice is if we lead by example.


China or India wont give a flying F..k what we do. You've got to have sensible environmental policys but don't throw the baby out with the bath water. A new motorway is badly needed between Manchester and Sheffield. The Woodhead route is one degree up from the Romans. There are also other road schemes that need building. There's no chance after this ruling, If the tree huggers have there way.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Eastlands Arena update.(of sorts)
> 
> The proposed Arena site next to the Etihad Football Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated CGI's released this Morning. (originally posted by JBGee)


More information on the Arena proposal.



A bit more detail of the inside of the arena. Enlarged the cgi.


Financial Times.[/QUOTE]

This will be superb, another World Class Facility in Manchester, and of course as the City grows, this will be much needed, the Site is well connected by tram, the Airport is only 12 miles away, and of course once HS2/3 (Highspeed Train Services) arrives in Manchester it will be extremely well served by both International and Domestic connectivity.


----------



## jrb

Jonathan Schofield
@JonathSchofield
·
19h
Strong verticals across 192 years from architect Francis Goodwin to Simpson Haugh & Partners, plus others with vibrant colours. Taken from 
@MulburyUK
’s excellent Excelsior Works.



















https://twitter.com/JonathSchofield?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## hugh

In that last shot I can smell the tar.


----------



## VDB

*Oldham Road* | New Cross
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Oldham Road, M4


Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 12


Number of apartments: 144


Planning consultant: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City

Mulbury City have submitted a planning application to Manchester City Council for Oldham Road. It can be viewed here.


----------



## geoking66

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## VDB

*Goulden Street* | New Cross
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Oldham Road, M4


Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 8


Number of apartments: 73


Planning consultant: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City

Mulbury City have submitted a planning application to Manchester City Council for Goulden Street, including the redevelopment of a listed historic chimney structure. It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Bendix Street* | New Cross
Residential | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: NA

Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Shudehill










Address: Oldham Road, M4


Detailed information

Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 12


Number of apartments: 161


Planning consultant: Deloitte


Developer: Mulbury City

Mulbury City have submitted a planning application to Manchester City Council for Bendix Street. It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*St Mary's Parsonage* | Planning SRF

Consultation page: Click here

Draft SRF: Click here


Details have emerged of the city council's plans for the redevelopment of the St Mary's Parsonage area in the heart of the city. Pedestrianisation and improvement of public space play key roles, as well as the redevelopment of several key sites for large-floorplate office buildings:


----------



## jrb

Beech Holdings.



> Beech Holdings
> @BeechHoldings
> ·
> 5h
> How talented are our CGI team? We're in love with this photo of Manchester city centre blended with a CGI of our Ancoats Gardens development in the bottom left corner!
> 
> Ancoats Gardens is a luxury residential development currently under construction in Ancoats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeechHoldings/with_replies


----------



## jrb

The view of 2-4 Chester Road and Deansgate Square from Castlefield.



> https://twitter.com/iammattdoran/status/1234109622576914435/photo/1


----------



## jrb

Matt Doran.



> @Renakerbuildltds Chester Road project helping to frame this stretch of road along with the new Victoria and Elizabeth buildings further up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River Street Tower from #Hulme Park #Manchester Crane coming down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/iammattdoran


----------



## Justme

Gosh, I really like those three on Oldham Rd, Goulden Street & Bendix St. Great to see a few interesting designs these days


----------



## VDB

edit


----------



## WingTips

WingTips said:


> *To End The Week On A More Positive Upbeat Note...*
> 
> *Today is a major milestone for our MANTP Project with
> @Laing_ORourk's completion of the main build phase of the T2 extension*
> 
> The terminal will now undergo trials until we officially open in July 2020. #mantp #transformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchesterairport.co.uk


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584935&page=741

….


----------



## WingTips

* ABC | Quay Street | 12 fl | Refurb *



Master_Builder said:


>





Master_Builder said:


>


This is going to be a gorgeous refurb when completed.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661033&page=17


----------



## VDB

*Therme Manchester* | Trafford City
Leisure | South

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Barton Dock Road










Address: Trafford City, M41


Detailed information

Architect: ThermeARK


Features: spa, water slides, indoor/outdoor pools, treatment rooms


Developer: Therme

Trafford Council have granted approval for Therme Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Unfortunately the video is privacy protected, so you will have to click on the link under the 2 CGI's to see it.

Stand corrected. Think the 2nd CGI is a new one? The side of Therme facing Barton Square.



> *Therme Manchester Gets Go Ahead*
> 
> Plans to build the UK’s first city-based wellbeing resort in Manchester, in Peel L&P’s TraffordCity, were unanimously approved at a meeting of Trafford Council’s planning committee on the evening of Thursday 05 March 2020.
> 
> Therme Manchester will combine hundreds of water-based activities with wellbeing treatments, art, nature and technology to create a unique experience never before seen in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/search/sort:latest?q=manchester


----------



## jrb

Printworks redevelopment.

Cool new video ceiling.

395950647


----------



## WingTips

* Deansgate Square | Owen Street | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C* 



flange said:


>



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=524


----------



## jrb

Manchester's current and growing skyline.










https://www.instagram.com/p/B9bj-fZgNYq/


----------



## VDB

*Victoria Square* | Bolton
Mixed use | West

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning


Nearest transport: Bolton Interchange










Address: Crompton Place, Bolton Town Centre, B1


Detailed information

Architect: Chapman Taylor


Number of hotel bedrooms: 110


Number of homes: 150


Office space: 80,000 sqft


Developers: Beijing Construction & Engineering Group | Midia

More details have emerged of the regeneration of Victoria Square in Bolton:


----------



## jrb

St John’s/Enterprise City.

Currently under construction.

New CGI?

WPP have prelet 82,000 sq ft at the Globe and Simpson building. Under construction.

Goods Yard office with Booking.Com logo. 350,000 sq ft. 220,000 sq ft prelet to Booking.com. Under construction.

2 office towers behind Globe and Simpson? Early CGI for one of the proposed office towers already posted on SSC. 24 stories. 350,000 sq ft. Rumour of another office tower alongside. No details so far.










https://twitter.com/ECUK_Mcr


----------



## dibble

jrb said:


> Printworks redevelopment.
> 
> Cool new video ceiling.
> 
> 395950647



Nice! But it needs less virtual trees and more living breathing trees/greenery.


----------



## jrb

Gtr Manchester is so lucky to have Metrolink.

It's liked and appreciated by the majority of Mancunians.



> *The Trafford Centre Metrolink is ready and trams will start running this month
> *
> 
> Delivered seven months ahead of schedule, Metrolink has revealed today that all six stops on the £350m line are now complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Metrolink Tram stops.
> 
> Wharfside, next to Manchester Ship Canal and close to Manchester United Football Club
> Imperial War Museum North positioned by the world-renowned museum with access to MediaCityUK via the existing footbridges
> Village, on Village Way, near Village Circle and Third Avenue
> Parkway at the existing Parkway Circle roundabout. The stop will include a Park & Ride with spaces for approximately 200 vehicles
> EventCity by Barton Square and EventCity
> intu Trafford Centre
> 
> Metrolink is already the UK’s largest tram network, running to a total of 96km and 93 stops, but the new Trafford Park line will add a further 5.5km of track and six additional stops, bringing the total of stops in the area to 99.
> 
> https://ilovemanchester.com/trafford-centre-metrolink-trams-ready/?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

7 months ahead of schedule, Metrolink just takes the piss. They should run the country.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

This is why Manchester deserves more funding for transport - seven months ahead of schedule!


----------



## jrb

Another tower for Manchester.

The CGI shows the 32 storey tower.

Click on the link for full article.



> *Vita lines up second Water Street tower*
> 
> 11 Mar 2020, 09:54
> 
> Jessica Middleton-Pugh
> 
> The developer is progressing plans for a *36-storey building *within Manchester’s St John’s district, to sit alongside a 32-storey block targeted at the co-living market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/vita-lines-up-second-water-street-tower/


----------



## mileymc1

> OVG announced earlier this month about plans for a new arena in East Manchester. The biggest indoor arena in Europe which would rival the dated Manchester Arena. Today the Manchester Arena has announced plans for a re-development of the arena which would include increasing capacity to over 24,000.
> 
> The Manchester Arena for several years in a row has been certified as the busiest arena in the world. If both projects go ahead, Manchester will have the two biggest indoor arenas in Europe.


*Eastlands Arena* | Etihad Campus
Leisure Attraction | Bradford

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-planning
Nearest transport: Etihad Campus








Address: Alan Turing Way, Etihad Campus, East Manchester M11
Detailed information

Architect: Populous
Developer: Oak View Group
Capacity: 23,500
Total cost: £350 million





















*Manchester Arena Redevelopment* | Hunts Bank
Leisure Attraction | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pre-planning
Nearest transport: Victoria Station















Address: Manchester Arena, Victoria Station Approach, City Zone, Manchester M3
Detailed information

Architect: HOK
Developer: ASM Global
Year completed: 1995
Current capacity: 21,000
Proposed capacity: 24,000 +


----------



## TSK27M

So existing Arena will still be slightly bigger capacity....It needs a revamp, as looking more in need of a makeover than even I do!


----------



## WingTips

mileymc1 said:


> *Eastlands Arena* | Etihad Campus
> Leisure Attraction | Bradford
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Pre-planning
> Nearest transport: Etihad Campus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Alan Turing Way, Etihad Campus, East Manchester M11
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: Populous
> Developer: Oak View Group
> Capacity: 23,500
> Total cost: £350 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manchester Arena Redevelopment* | Hunts Bank
> Leisure Attraction | City Zone
> 
> Relevant thread: Click here
> 
> Website: Click here
> 
> 
> Basic information
> 
> Status: Pre-planning
> Nearest transport: Victoria Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: Manchester Arena, Victoria Station Approach, City Zone, Manchester M3
> Detailed information
> 
> Architect: HOK
> Developer: ASM Global
> Year completed: 1995
> Current capacity: 21,000
> Proposed capacity: 24,000 +


Looks like t this could turn out to be a real battle of Giants.


----------



## mileymc1

*Victoria House* | East Village
 Residential | East Village

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A

Basic information

Status: Planning submitted 
Nearest transport: Piccadilly








Address: Victoria House, Great Ancoats Street, Manchester, M1
Detailed information

Architect: SimpsonHaugh
Number of apartments: 158
Floors: 24
Height: 72m
Developers:Forshaw
Plans have been submitted for a new resi scheme in the ongoing regenerated East Village. Thanks to:



AJD1984 said:


> *Planning application:*
> 
> https://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=PJ0KKVBCJ6600


----------



## VDB

*StayCity* | Deansgate
Apart-hotel | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: N/A


Development map: Click here


Basic information

Status: Pending


Nearest transport: Deansgate

















Address: Deansgate, M3


Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of apart-hotel units: 310


Number of storeys: 22


Developer: Ask Real Estate

Plans for StayCity Deansgate have been submitted to Manchester City Council. They can be viewed here.


----------



## jrb

Click to enlarge.












https://www.thisisdecoy.co.uk/blog/architectural-photography-portfolio-update



Click on the link to watch the walkthrough video.

Expand to full screen on your device. Top left corner.


*iviewpropertyuk*

Deansgate Square, Manchester

We love the Deansgate Square Towers in Manchester, so were delighted to be able to take a look inside & film some apartments for @Savills The flats and views are amazing.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-q_2J1FV7F/


----------



## jrb

Click to enlarge pictures.










Sadly a bit blurred, but the tower and crane red warning lights are clearly visible across the city centre.












https://twitter.com/TheRealSRhodes


----------



## jrb

Manchester city centre Coronavirus lockdown.

Click to enlarge pictures.






























https://twitter.com/raam_s13









































https://twitter.com/LukeBlazejewski


----------



## jrb

Tower of Light.(energy centre) https://tonkinliu.co.uk/tower-of-light

Sorry lost the Instagram link.

The picture below was about the new (GMEX) Coronavirus Hospital.

You can see the steel work for the base of the Tower of Light in the picture.

Click to enlarge the CGI's and picture.

Old proposal.










New and revised proposal.


----------



## jrb

No1 Castlefield.

360 virtual tour of every block. Click on the KUULA link below.

Nexus-Pent-house. Especially the terrace. 

A few links below to NPP Investments and De Trafford that should keep you going for a bit.

Click the CGI's to enlarge.













































No.1 Castlefield Tour


Virtual Tour




kuula.co





NPP Investments






NPP Residential


An unconventional full-service property agency. Revolutionising Manchester’s property market. Sales, lettings, investments & management.




nppinvestments.co.uk





De Trafford portfolio.









Portfolio | NPP Investments







nppinvestments.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Oxygen Residential Apartments.

March 18th.

Click to enlarge.











__
http://instagr.am/p/B94mYAun_qR/


----------



## jrb

X1 The Gateway, Residential Apartments, Salford Quays.

Latest update video.

Take a tour of the construction progress at X1 The Gateway in Salford Quays. 191 self-contained apartments, ideal for students and working professionals as this developments is just a couple of tram stops away from Manchester city centre.

Click to enlarge picture.


----------



## jrb

3 days ago.

Click to enlarge.











__
http://instagr.am/p/B-kZECvjwGp/


----------



## WingTips

*X1 Manchester Waters | Pomona Island | 18/16/14/12/10 fl | U/C

Taking shape nicely...*



Slow Burn said:


> Riding past yesterday
> 
> DSC04822 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04821 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC04820 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Viskas Shah, MBE.

12th, April.

Click to enlarge if the pictures look small on your device.

Notice how empty the Mancunian Way inner city ring road is.







































https://twitter.com/mrvikas?lang=en


----------



## jrb

8th April.

Today marks a brilliant milestone for our No.1 Old Trafford project! Domis started on site exactly one year ago today. In just 12 months, the team have already made a fairly noticable impression on
the Trafford Park skyline. Happy 1 year birthday No.1 Old Trafford






























https://twitter.com/justprm


----------



## jrb

Sadly, some great shots of a wonderful city. (centre)

Bee Here Now

Footage of Manchester, UK, during the Covid-19 pandemic lockdown. Shot on my way home from work in the city. The places shown are some of the busiest places in the city and would usually be teeming with people and cars during rush hour. The streets instead are almost empty. What few people there are walk around with face masks and gloves, or hurry from one place to another. Others just stop to take it all in. What few sounds there are are haunting and hollow.


----------



## mileymc1

I know there are many great cities across the world on this forum, however London has always been the focus of England if not Europe. In recent times, Manchester as English city, the progress is nothing but astonishing and remarkable.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link to see and download the full size picture.

Picture protected.

Barnsley Victor, Flickr.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iJw2ED


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the full article.

Business Desk North West.

*Jenga-style hotel is pushing ahead following funding agreement*

Manchester developer Capital&Centric has this week completed a funding agreement with the Greater Manchester Pension Fund to finance the construction of its 275-bedroom hotel, while also confirming Bowmer & Kirkland as the main contractor.










*The works are expected to start in the Summer, subject to coronavirus restrictions being lifted*.

Capital&Centric had previously announced that the hotel on Adair Street will be acquired and occupied by the Fattal Group following completion.

The hotel is located in Manchester’s emerging Piccadilly East district and will operate under Fattal’s Leonardo Hotel brand.

The 110,000 sq ft hotel, located on the corner of Adair Street and Great Ancoats Street, will span 14 floors.

The completed four-star hotel will create 90 full time jobs. The £35.5m project is expected to be complete in early 2022.









Jenga-style hotel is pushing ahead following funding agreement | TheBusinessDesk.com


Building works expected to start in the Summer, subject to virus restrictions Building works expected to start in the Summer, subject to virus restrictions



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## Justme

I still see some construction going on in my local neighbourhood during my allotted daily walk. But I was wondering which of the city skyscrapers are still having some form of construction going on? Does anyone know and is it significant enough that I'll notice a difference when I finally can get into town again?
(e.g. Elizabeth Tower in Castlefield), Circle Square etc)


----------



## jrb

The temporary buildings on the plot of land (B7) next to No3 (below) are being taken down. And the site is being prepared for consturction of another Office block, which is prelet to British Telecom. A planning application will be submitted soon.

Click to enlarge.










No3, New Bailey.

Live webcam via the link.

Click to enlarge.















Live view - Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## jrb

Quick heads up to everyone around the World.

Hope you are all safe and well?

If you want to keep up with what's still going on in Manchester, click on the 2 links below.

Thankfully we have forum members who live in the city centre and are able to take some construction pictures while they out exercising and walking around the city centre.

As a forum we're still posting as much new news, articles and information as possible during the lockdown.

*Manchester Construction Updates*









Manchester Construction Projects


Projects being built in Manchester




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Manchester Metro Area Forum*









Manchester Metro Area


For Manchester, Salford and the surrounding area.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth tower (52 stories) in-front of Densgate Square, 2-4 Chester Road, Beetham tower, River Street. (right)

Click to enlarge











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250844307973701632


----------



## jrb

Valette Square, Salford. Valette Square | Three Bedroom Homes For Sale Salford

Under construction. Valette Square | 33 Townhouses | Cleminson Street | U/C

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Slow Burn

Deansgate Square 
Towers in the Park by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

Screen grab from the video.
































Factory Fifteen (@factoryfifteen) • Instagram photos and videos


6,803 Followers, 749 Following, 682 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Factory Fifteen (@factoryfifteen)




www.instagram.com













FACTORY FIFTEEN


Factory Fifteen are a UK based film and animation studio



www.factoryfifteen.com


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

*subsurfaceltd*

The Tower of Light energy centre is beginning to rise above the Manchester skyline. A fantastic project for Sub Surface to be a part of, providing the Geotechnical and Environmental services!














































Sub Surface (@subsurfaceltd) • Instagram photos and videos


92 Followers, 96 Following, 80 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sub Surface (@subsurfaceltd)




www.instagram.com


----------



## jrb

Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jrb

Recently completed.

Downtown Apartments.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CApXdZigqBz/


----------



## jrb

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAuaponl4ZA/


----------



## jrb




----------



## Mr Bricks

^^ Are there any plans to create parks around those old docks and canals? Seems a bit wasteful to turn everything into high-rise living.


----------



## Slow Burn

Mr Bricks said:


> ^^ Are there any plans to create parks around those old docks and canals? Seems a bit wasteful to turn everything into high-rise living.


There are bits of attractive green space in the area which are well used but I'm not aware of any plans for any large new parks in the Salford Quays area. All of the land is privately owned and it's post-industrial so it's unlikely anyone is going to turn their land into a large park when the the property market here is so hot. That said, Manchester has loads of great parks and more new ones are being created over the next few years in and around the city centre.


----------



## Slow Burn

Some Pics...
Follow me on Flickr if you like them.

Sunset on Deansgate by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Early Summer Morning by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Emptiness by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Island Life by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

Some Manchester pics...

Potato Wharf phase 2, Castlefield
DSC05462 by City Pics, on Flickr

2-4 Chester Road and Deansgate Square rising above Dukes 92 in Castlefield
DSC05445 by City Pics, on Flickr

Elizabeth Tower
DSC05454 by City Pics, on Flickr

Tribeca (offices), Northern Quarter.
DSC05440 by City Pics, on Flickr

Outwood Wharf phase 1, Salford
DSC05393 by City Pics, on Flickr

With Local Crescent (left)
DSC05395 by City Pics, on Flickr

One Two Five, Deansgate. Pretty much finished
DSC05348 by City Pics, on Flickr

With the new Brazenose House under construction behind it.
DSC05346 by City Pics, on Flickr

Motel One, St Peter's Square
View down George Street
DSC05359 by City Pics, on Flickr

From the square. Another 7 or so floors to go.
DSC05356 by City Pics, on Flickr


----------



## jrb

St John's / Enterprise City under construction. Current phase, various office blocks. Residential towers to follow. Factory Cultural Centre far left.










River Street, Student tower, left. Elizabeth Residential tower, back, right. 2-4 Chester Road, Residential block, front, right.










Various developments spread across 1 side of the city centre.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Markydeedrop.

White Cog. Change to 108060p before watching the video.

Of course I'm biased. To a point. Manchester looking superb. The variety and the quality of new developments featured in the video is very pleasing.


----------



## AWS

Does anyone know about the plans for Lincoln square and if/when they will commence? I remember reading a couple of articles about propositions to turn the square into a "peace garden" about a year and a half ago. Also, is there a plan to create a small green space within the newly redeveloped Greengate area? I recall reading something about that but have not seen anything new recently.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from the drone video. Drone video below screen grabs. Cog - 720p

Deansgate. Both ends.



















Arndale office tower. Fully let. Desperately needs a reclad or at a long overdue clean.
.









Greengate










Deansgate Square, Axis, Beetham Tower.










Same as above, with the Great Northern Tower and Elizabeth Tower, currently underr construction.










River Street (student tower), far left, Cambridge street (white midrise apartment towers) Bridgewater Heights (grey student tower), Artisan Heights (dark student tower), under construction.










Elizabeth Tower, 52 stories, under construction.


----------



## VDB

*67 Piccadilly* | Piccadilly

Manchester forum thread: 67 Piccadilly | London Road | Pre

Location

Address: 67 Piccadilly, M1


Nearest station: Piccadilly | Piccadilly Gardens


Current status: Pre-Planning
Project facts

Developer: Eastern Green


Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of hotel bedrooms: 151


Number of storeys: 10
Plans for the redevelopment of 67 Piccadilly have been revealed


----------



## VDB

I give up! Very difficult to format with this new website


----------



## BoulderGrad

jrb said:


> Arndale office tower. Fully let. Desperately needs a reclad or at a long overdue clean.
> .


Ah! It burns! It burns!


----------



## mileymc1

VDB said:


> I give up! Very difficult to format with this new website


Yep. I used to enjoy posting under construction and planned project with all the details and pics. Just become to difficult with this format. A shame really.


----------



## VDB

*Ancoats Gardens* | New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click

Location

Address: Thompson Street, M4


Nearest station: Shudehiill | Victoria


Current status: Construction
Project facts

Developer: Beech Holdings


Architect: Beech Design


Number of apartments: 155


Number of storeys: 15


Ground floor commercial: 3,100 sqft (A1, A3, B1)






























The core is now rising at Ancoats Gardens. Update by Barry V


----------



## jrb

Cog1080HD.


----------



## Elephant68

8


----------



## PJH2015

Elephant68 said:


> 8


9


----------



## Elephant68

I've only just noticed this,I wasn't aware I'd made my thoughts public.Soz.Still say 8 though


----------



## jrb

*New designs revealed for key Trafford site*
Investar Property Group has revealed plans for a residential scheme within Trafford’s newly-extended Civic Quarter masterplan area.

Designed by Tim Groom Architects the development will provide a total of 149 apartments split across two complementary brick buildings with landscaped gardens between and underground parking for 17 vehicles, together with bike storage.


















New designs revealed for key Trafford site | TheBusinessDesk.com


Work could start on site early next year with completion late 2022 Work could start on site early next year with completion late 2022



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## jrb

Video originally posted by Battenfobs.

The change in the Manchester/city centre skyline over the last 5 years has been nothing short of phenomenal. Most of that change is down to Renaker, but many other property developers have also been been involved.

Manchester's skyline is not to everyones taste. And there certainly are new buildings that could and should be better. But there are some great new buildings. Especially when they sit side by side, and alongside Manchester's Victorian red brick buildings.

Manchester Rising.



battenfobs said:


> Another Drone Video


----------



## jrb

Tonight. 

From the City V Arsenal coverage on Sky Sports.


----------



## jrb

A fantastic drone picture of Manchester's topography. Built a flat plain with the Pennine Hills in the distance.

In the foreground is Salford Quays and Mediacity.(BBC, ITV, etc) The city centre is behind with the Deansgate Square towers clearly visible. In the distance is the Pennies. On the other side of the Pennies is Leeds. 











__
http://instagr.am/p/CBYeIMcAf_k/


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the full article.

*Hulme Street skyscraper start pushed to 2021*

23 Jun 2020, 09:29 

*Jessica Middleton-Pugh*

The developer behind a *55-storey tower* planned for Manchester’s Hulme Street has made further amends to the design and rescheduled the construction start date, two years after a planning application was first submitted.

Designed by Glenn Howells, the *brick-clad tower *on Hulme Street is to house more than 850 students and was first put forward in September 2018. A series of design amends were submitted in 2019, including increasing the size of the studio apartments, and upping amenity space to nearly 17,000 sq ft.

Laing O’Rourke was rumoured to be lined up to build the tower. Initially a start on site was planned for early this year, for completion by 2022. *Work is now due to start on site in the second quarter of 2021*.


















Hulme Street skyscraper start pushed to 2021 - Place North West


The developer behind a 55-storey tower planned for Manchester's Hulme Street has made further amends to the design and rescheduled the construction start date, two years after an application was first submitted.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk





Glen Howells Architects.

Pre-amendents.



































Hulme Street | Glenn Howells Architects


We are an architectural design studio that works closely with our clients to help them realise their ambitions. Underpinning our work is an approach rooted in the exploration of how places, buildings and things are made and how these can improve the lives of individuals and communities.




www.glennhowells.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Exavtly where the tower will go.




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CBthoWgp4WJ/


----------



## LinkD-2ME

This tower fits in well with the surrounding area.


----------



## jrb

https://twitter.com/KGLPhotographs


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth tower. (52 stories)










View attachment 236661



__
http://instagr.am/p/CBnaKvQjNKO/


----------



## VDB

*Barton Square* | Trafford City

Manchester forum thread: Click

Location

Address: Barton Square, M41


Nearest station: Barton Dock | Trafford Centre


Current status: Complete
Project facts

Developer: Peel Holdings


Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker


Retail floor space: 200,000 sq.ft.


Work has almost finished at Barton Square out at Trafford City. A new roof, redeveloped concourse and central dome have all been built.


----------



## geogregor

VDB said:


> *Barton Square* | Trafford City
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: Barton Square, M41
> 
> 
> Nearest station: Barton Dock | Trafford Centre
> 
> 
> Current status: Complete
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Peel Holdings
> 
> 
> Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker
> 
> 
> Retail floor space: 200,000 sq.ft.
> Work has almost finished at Barton Square out at Trafford City. A new roof, redeveloped concourse and central dome have all been built.












Woow, what is that? Azerbaijan under Peak District?


----------



## mileymc1

Some might find it tacky but I love the Trafford Centre style. Has character and not just another average, bland mall!


----------



## jrb

Some fantastic Manchester skyline pictures.









Aerial Photography


Manchester Wedding Photographer



www.constantinphotography.com


----------



## jrb

*Therme confirms 2021 start on £250m Trafford resort*

26 Jun 2020, 07:56 

Therme Group, the operator behind the £250m leisure resort planned in Trafford Park, has confirmed plans are still in place to begin construction in *2021*, despite potential Covid-19 delays.

Set to open in *2023*, the *700,000 sq ft *project on Barton Dock Road will combine water-based activities with wellbeing treatments, art, nature and technology.









Therme confirms 2021 start on £250m Trafford resort - Place North West


Therme Group, the operator behind the £250m leisure resort planned in Trafford Park, has confirmed plans are still in place to begin construction in 2021, despite potential Covid-19 delays.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

The Shudehill office scheme was designed by Jon Matthews Architects 
*Ask and Salboy schemes secure consent*

26 Jun 2020, 11:28 

*Dan Whelan*

Ask Real Estate’s 22-storey Staycity hotel, and Salboy’s 17-storey Shudehill office are the last schemes to be approved by Manchester City Council’s three-person emergency panel, as the authority announced it would pivot to full virtual planning committees at the end of July.

View attachment 245233


View attachment 245229










Ask and Salboy schemes secure consent - Place North West


Ask Real Estate’s Staycity hotel, and Salboy’s Shudehill office are the last proposals to be approved by Manchester City Council’s three-person emergency panel, as the authority announced it would pivot to full virtual planning committees at the end of July.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## Slow Burn

Elizabeth Tower, Deansgate Square and Castle Wharf









Castle Wharf


















Circle Square, Oxford Road









Meadowside


















Greengate


----------



## jrb

Credit to Trident Rider for his sterling work in producing the latest Manchester Crane count report.



trident rider said:


>


----------



## jrb

Fantastic shots of the skyline, individual buildings, their roofs, and plant.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from the Manchester Rooftops drone video. See the drone video above.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link below for the public consultation boards.

And on the Twitter link for the questionaire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290192993258016768


















*Public consultation boards*

24.07.2020.

Please view the public consultation boards for the Manchester Arena on the link below.



https://www.givemyview.com/resources/manchesterarena/publicconsultation.pdf


----------



## jrb

Proposed Viadux tower. 2nd right. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291335505288863745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291705436199161856




































Last picture. What a fantastic mixture of old and new Architecture and buildings.


----------



## SteKnight

*The Gasworks | Gould Street | Manchester*

A new proposal for six residential buildings up to 35 floors, comprising 1200 dwellings, situated within the Northern Gateway masterplan area.

Architect: AHR Architects
Developer: Southvalley Estates/MCR Property Group


----------



## SteKnight

*One City Road | Medlock Street | 14/11 fl | Manchester*

A new proposal for two buildings comprising 370,000 sq ft of office space at One City Road, part of the First Street masterplan. Consultation is open until 31st August.

Architect: Jon Matthews
Developer: Marshall CDP


----------



## jrb

If anyone outside Manchester is interested in watching Manctopia?

4 episodes.

Please check against your local time wherever you are in the World. (Hello!  )

It will probably be on the BBC iPlayer the following day.


----------



## jrb

London Road Fire Station refurbishment. On-going.


----------



## jrb

No1 and No2 Circle Square Offices and Retail.


----------



## jrb

Affinity Living tower. Public plaza.


----------



## jrb

Charles Street, Maldron Hotel.


----------



## jrb

Greengate Park tower.

All fenced off. Ready to go.


----------



## jrb

With predicted anger and sadness, I note the graffiti and tagging c***ts have already ruined the Ordsall Curve concrete. 

Plot C, Stanley Street.


----------



## jrb

Site is being prepped for construction to start.

4 New Bailey


----------



## jrb

Goods Yard offices, St John's/Enterprise City. (not the core)


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

That last picture is remarkable for any Manc of a certain vintage. We really should get a grip with any gripes we have about anything happening. It's like a medieval Baldrick type complaining that he cannot eat turnip soup whilst being presented with a King's feast. I long for the future.


----------



## jrb

Tower of Light - Heat Exchange.

Taken from the 20th floor of Beetham Tower.


----------



## jrb

Motel One and Wilde - 3 St Peter's Square - 20 stories.


----------



## VDB

*The Crescent* | Central Salford

Manchester forum thread: Click


Location

Address: Salford Crescent, M5


Wards: Ordsall | Irwell Riverside | Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Crescent | Salford Central


Project facts


Development Partners: English Cities Fund | Salford Council | University of Salford


Architect: 5Plus


Acres: 250


Plans have been revealed for the redevelopment of the Crescent area of Salford, including several thousand new homes and office space, investment in parks and landscaping, the expansion of Salford Crescent station and a new Metrolink tram line through the area, which lies about a mile west of Manchester City Centre.

As part of the plans, Salford Crescent station will be tunnelled with an integrated Metrolink/rail interchange built.


----------



## hollyflynn22

VDB said:


> *One City Road* | Great Jackson
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: City Road, M15
> 
> 
> Ward: Deansgate
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Marshall CDP
> 
> 
> Architect: Jon Matthews
> 
> 
> Number of storeys: 11 | 14
> 
> 
> Office space: 370,000 sq.ft.
> Plans have been submitted by for a new office block in the Great Jackson district. They can be viewed here.


The first picture of this building looks similar / reminds me of the Paradise Circus development in Birmingham City Centre, just my opinion


----------



## JamieUK

It looks more like the new buildings across from the manchester central library, imo.


----------



## SteKnight

hollyflynn22 said:


> The first picture of this building looks similar / reminds me of the Paradise Circus development in Birmingham City Centre, just my opinion
> 
> View attachment 595618



These buildings planned for Bolton look like the babies of that Brum building...


----------



## mileymc1

Trying to get my head around the Salford Crescent proposal. Such a massive scheme, has to be one of the biggest planned within the UK. Crazy!


----------



## VDB

*Skerton Road* | Trafford Bar

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Skerton Road, M16


Ward: Clifford


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Trafford Bar

Project facts


Developer: CJM


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of homes: 400

Trafford Council have recommended approval for the redevelopment of an old bakery mill in Old Trafford.


----------



## AbidM

Thank you for updating the Manchester page VDB, keep going.


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square* | Oxford Road

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oxford Road, M1


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Oxford Road | St Peter's Square


Project facts


Developer: Bruntwood | Select Property


Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Number of homes: 677


Office space: 606,000 sq.ft.
































Update at Circle Square by FK Guy


----------



## mileymc1

Nice to see new additions! _(even during a terrible time for the airline industry) 








_


----------



## SteKnight

Kendals Redevelopment | St. Mary's Parsonage

Developer: Investec
Architect: Sheppard Robson
2 Office buildings, 10 + 14 storeys totalling 500,000 sq ft.
Consultation: https://www.kendals-deansgate.co.uk/have-your-say
Thread

A Public consultation has opened for a development within the St Mary's Parsonage Strategic Regeneration Framework. The plans involve refurbishing and extending the Kendals/House of Fraser building on Deansgate, converting it to mainly office space (with some ground floor retail provision) and demolishing the car park to the rear and building a new 14 storey office building. Together, both buildings will total 500,000 sq ft of office space.

Kendals/House of Fraser refurb:

































The new office building:

























The plans also include public realm:


----------



## SteKnight

VDB said:


> *Skerton Road* | Trafford Bar
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: Skerton Road, M16
> 
> 
> Ward: Clifford
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Trafford Bar
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: CJM
> 
> 
> Architect: Tim Groom
> 
> 
> Number of homes: 400
> Trafford Council have recommended approval for the redevelopment of an old bakery mill in Old Trafford.


This has now been approved by Trafford Council.


----------



## SteKnight

Anchorage Gateway | Anchorage Quay | 101m | 31 floors

Architect: Chapman Taylor
Developer: Cole Waterhouse
290 Apartments
Thread

This Salford Quays development was approved this week. According to the developer, construction is expected to start Quarter 1 2021.


----------



## SteKnight

Speakers House | 39 Deansgate | 69m | 17 floors

Developer: Kames
Architect: Sheppard Robson
130,000 sq ft office and 5,000 sq ft retail / leisure
Thread

This office building for Deansgate is due to go before the planning committee next week, with the recommendation that it be approved.


----------



## SteKnight

Osborne Yard | Oldham Road | 6 fl | Proposed

Developer: Cert / Heatley Developments
Architect: Elevate
90 residential apartments
Thread

Plans have been submitted for a 90-home development on Oldham Road, Collyhurst, north of the city centre.


----------



## VDB

*Goods Yard* | St John's

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Atherton St, M3


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central | Deansgate-Castlefield

Project facts


Developer: Allied London


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall | Cartwright Pickard


Office space: 341,447 sq.ft.












Progress at Manchester Goods Yard, photos by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Elizabeth Tower* | Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Silvercroft Street, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield
Project facts


Developer: Renaker


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of storeys: 51


Height: 152 metres


Number of homes: 664











The ground floor frontage at Elizabeth Tower is coming together. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## SteKnight

4 New Bailey | Salford | 10 floors

Developer: English Cities Fund
Architect: Make Architects
Office space: 235,700 sq ft
Ground floor retail space: 6,000 sq ft
Thread

Salford Council last week approved this office development within the New Bailey mixed use district. This follows the recent announcement that BT have agreed a 20-year lease on the whole building. Groundworks have already been completed, but a construction contractor has yet to be appointed.


----------



## SteKnight

Phoenix Works | Ellesmere Street | 13 and 11 floors

Developer: DeTrafford
Architect: Corstorphine + Wright
Address: Ellesemere Street, M15
Thread

Public consultation has opened for the last phase of DeTrafford's Manchester Gardens masterplan. It features two blocks of apartments and townhouses, as well as a public square.


----------



## VDB

Double post


----------



## VDB

*One North Parade* | Parsonage

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: St Mary's Parsonage, M3


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Exchange Square | Victoria

Project facts


Developer: Beaconsfield Commercial


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of storeys: 15


Office space: 83,000 sq.ft.

Proposals for One North Parade have been revealed. They can be viewed here.


----------



## Tucson2018

VDB said:


> Four new towers for Salford Quays - each 27 floors in height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four new towers planned for Salford Quays in £200m project*


Am I the only one that will celebrate when this design style goes bye-bye? I just can't wrap my head around this style of architecture I've seen in so many cities.


----------



## SteKnight

Viadux | Great Bridgewater Street | 136m & 71m | 40 & 14 storeys

Developer: Ask / Salboy
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Residential element: 40 storey tower, 375 apartments
Office element: 14 storeys, 240,000 sq ft.

Piling has commenced on this £300 million joint venture in central Manchester. The piling is being done underneath a railway viaduct, so is not immediately visible to passers by, but will eventually form the foundation for a podium level that will be built over the railway arches, followed by the construction of the 40-storey residential tower on top.




































Bylina said:


> Following the great news from Civstu last week that piling has started, we now have photo confirmation.
> 
> Really glad to see construction is underway, I really like this project so very excited that its now under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign Up | LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## SteKnight

Greengate Park Tower | Salford | 155m | 50 storeys

Developer: Renaker
Architect: OMI
559 residential apartments
Thread

Piling has commenced on the latest residential tower at Greengate, Salford. If built today, this would be Salford's tallest building at 155m, however this accolade may not last long if One Heritage tower (at 173m) gets going soon.




























Wilson H Anthony said:


> Proof they have piles...


----------



## SteKnight

Deansgate South | 27 storeys

Developer: Fusion
Architect: Corstorphine + Wright
500 bedroom student accommodation
Thread

Fusion have put forward proposals for their first foray into the Manchester student market with this 500-room tower at Deansgate South, close to Renaker's Deansgate Square development. This replaces a previously-approved 17-storey proposal for this site by Beech Holdings.


----------



## VDB

*New Bailey Plot A3* | Central Salford

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: New Bailey, M5


Ward: Trinity & Blackfriars


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: English Cities Fund


Architect: Make


Office space: 173,300 sq.ft.


Number of storeys: 15


A planning application has been submitted to Salford City Council for plot A3 at New Bailey. It can be viewed here.


----------



## SteKnight

New Cross Central | New Cross | 10 floors

Location: Addington Street, New Cross
Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Hawkins\Brown
80 residential apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

Preliminary archaeological works are underway on this development within the New Cross masterplan area, just north of Manchester city centre.


----------



## VDB

*Bridgewater Wharf* | Ordsall

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Ordsall Lane, M5


Ward: Ordsall


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook | Exchange Quay


Project facts

Developer: For Housing | Fortis


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Number of apartments: 769


Flexible ground floor space: 7,190 sq.ft. (Class E)






























Construction continues at Bridgewater Wharf.


----------



## SteKnight

The Gasworks | Gould Street | New Town | up to 35 fl

Developer: Southvalley Estates / MCR Property Group 
Architect: AHR Architects
Landscaping: Planit:ie
1200 residential units over nine buildings
Thread

A planning application has now been submitted for this 9-building residential complex north of Manchester city centre.


----------



## SteKnight

Pestana Hotel | 67 Piccadilly | 38m | 11 fl

Thread

This new hotel received approval this week.


----------



## SteKnight

This guy does some great drone videos of Manchester - well worth checking out his other videos as well.


----------



## SteKnight

River Plaza | Derwent Street | Salford | 14 fl.

Developer: Forshaw Land & Property Group
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
130 residential apartments
Thread

Forshaw have revealed new proposals for their River Plaza site in Salford. The previous design, approved in 2017, featured a 21-storey tower and 180 apartments. This has now been reduced to 130 apartments, reaching 14 stories in height.

Previous approved design:









New proposed design:


----------



## cardiff

Much better, shows how buyer expectations have increased i think.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Gee I was nearly weeping at that first shot then you scroll down and wow, perfect.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

It definitely shows how the standards of Manchester developments are increasing rapidly, almost all of the new proposals I see are high quality. Manchester is competing globally these days, not amongst regional cities - keep it up!


----------



## SE9

SteKnight said:


> Pestana Hotel | 67 Piccadilly | 38m | 11 fl
> 
> Thread
> 
> This new hotel received approval this week.
> 
> View attachment 760045
> 
> View attachment 760047
> 
> View attachment 760049
> 
> View attachment 760061


Siuuu!


----------



## Ian A

The amount of new development in Manchester is very impressive but I have yet to see a 'clustering effect' that gives cities a special edge and an easily recognisable identity. You certainly see that in London now and I also think that Liverpool's sky line from across the Mersey is getting better and better and in my opinion it has the best modern skyline in the UK, along with the capital.


----------



## JBGee

Ian A said:


> The amount of new development in Manchester is very impressive but I have yet to see a 'clustering effect' that gives cities a special edge and an easily recognisable identity. You certainly see that in London now and I also think that Liverpool's sky line from across the Mersey is getting better and better and in my opinion it has the best modern skyline in the UK, along with the capital.


Ok


----------



## SteKnight

St Michael's | Jackson's Row | 138.5m & 45.5m | 40 & 11 fl.

Developer: Jackson's Row Developments
Architect: Hodder and Partners
189 residential apartments, 221-room hotel. 150,000 sq ft office space plus retail and leisure.
Thread

Planning approval was secured for this mixed use development in the centre of Manchester around two years ago, however a recent spate of planning apps being submitted / approved suggests stuff is still very-much happening in the background:

An archaeology application submitted two months ago
A Decision Notice approved on 17th November relating to the demolition of the extension to the rear of the Sir Ralph Abercromby pub (effectively phase 1 of the project)
This week one of our eagle-eyed forumers spotted the submission of a Construction Management Plan, detailing the phased delivery of the project:



ToastRack said:


> Things are heating up and getting serious.
> 
> Construction management plan. Four cranes on site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDN/20/0725 | Discharge of Conditions 4 (Construction Management Plan) and 45 (Wheel Washing) of planning permission ref: 125549/JO/2019 | St Michaels Manchester M2 5GU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pa.manchester.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A break down of what the phases mean (as mentioned above in JabezLad's post).
> *Phase 1*
> Initial preparations and demolition of the existing kitchen block to the rear of the Sir Ralph Abercromby public house including the making good of the newly exposed façade to match with the existing.
> 
> *Phase 2*
> Demolition of the police station building (except the Bootle Street block which is to be retained), and site clearance, the construction of the basement and 10 storey commercial office building complete with retail units at ground and roof level (referred to as Block 2). This includes strip-out of the retained part of the former police station and the removal of existing stair core to construct new lift shafts.
> 
> *Phase 3*
> Demolition of the existing Synagogue building, and site clearance, the construction of the basement access ramp, 6 storey plinth (referred to as Block 1) encompassing the Synagogue and Hotel amenity space, and 40 storey tower of the hotel and residential accommodation. This phase will include all S278 works.
> 
> *Phase 4*
> Refurbishment and fitout of the retained block of the former police station to South Mill street to form the boutique hotel.
> 
> *Phase 5*
> Refurbishment and fitout of the retained Sir Ralph Abercromby pub, any proposed amendments will form a separate planning application.


Laing O'Rourke are lined up to build this and construction is still expected to commence 2021.


















Tower floor plan:









Fly-through video:


----------



## Dale

Amazing - economy battered and bruised ... Manchester keeps on building.


----------



## ComptonCC1975

Looking forward to seeing this finally start in 21. Looks a bit special


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> Gee I was nearly weeping at that first shot then you scroll down and wow, perfect.


What? There's absolutely nothing wrong with the first proposal. Both are really good designs that will add to Manchester's top-class skyline. Its a shame the final one is shorter, though.


----------



## SteKnight

Maldron Hotel | Charles Street | 52.5m | 17 fl

Hotel operator: Maldron
Developer: Catalyst Capital LLP
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
278 room hotel
Thread










A construction update from me. Pics taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## SteKnight

1 & 2 Castle Wharf | Castlefield | 61/38 m | 21/12 fl

Developer: Renaker
Architect: OMI Architects
188 apartments
Thread
Website: Castle Wharf Manchester

















A construction update from me from a couple of days ago. Cladding is progressing rapidly up the taller building.


----------



## SteKnight

Modern Wave | Barton Dock Road | Trafford City

Developer: Peel/Modern Surf
Architect: Leslie Jones
Thread

Some info has started to surface regarding a £250 million proposal to build a big outdoor wave pool at Trafford City. A planning app is expected early next year.












flange said:


> Some more information on the Modern Surf/Wave at Trafford City, some documents now online.
> 
> It will be the largest Modern Wave in the UK.
> Be run/technology for the facility is by WaveGarden Wavegarden
> A Pump Park is also part of the plans
> Architects are Leslie Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location plan, it includes part of the former railway too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Masterplans and drawings.


----------



## SteKnight

Brunswick Mill | Bradford Road | 260 apartments

Developer: Maryland Securities
Architect: Hodder + Partners
260 apartments and 20,000 sq ft of commercial space across three buildings
Link to consultation: Have your say — Brunswick Mill

A public consultation has opened for the regeneration of Brunswick Mill, a former cotton mill built in 1840, and construction of two adjacent buildings to create 260 apartments.


----------



## SteKnight

Two New Bailey Square | Salford Central | 51m | 11 fl

Developer: English Cities Fund
Architect: AHMM
Office space: 190,000 sq ft
Thread

This office building within the emerging New Bailey business district in Salford has now completed.











Slow Burn said:


> New Sainsbury's going in here


Taken a couple of months ago, but gives a sense of how the whole thing is looking:


Tony_H1 said:


> Tidying up at street level this afternoon. She's a beaut!


----------



## mileymc1

*Broadwater Square Media City* | Salford Quays
Apartments | Salford

*Thread:* Click here

Address: Plot D3, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Architect: Sheppard Robson
Floors: 17 & 14
Height: 54m &.45m
Number of apartments: 280
Developer: Glenbrook

*Current status:* *Under Construction*
*Nearest transport:* MediaCityUK


















Nice to see new developments starting, even during these crazy times!










Glenbrook twitter


----------



## VDB

*Mayfield* | Piccadilly

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Mayfield, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly


Project facts

Developer: U+I


Architect: Bennetts Associates | Studio Egret West | Morris & Company


Office space: 410,000 sq.ft.


New city park: 6 acres


Some new pictures of the Mayfield development, which has now started groundworks


----------



## jrb

Ian A said:


> The amount of new development in Manchester is very impressive but I have yet to see a 'clustering effect' that gives cities a special edge and an easily recognisable identity. You certainly see that in London now and I also think that Liverpool's sky line from across the Mersey is getting better and better and in my opinion it has the best modern skyline in the UK, along with the capital.


It's coming. 'Cluster'. Elizabeth tower(52 stories), under construction, the Blade(52 stories), under construction, the Cylinder(52 stories), Deansgate South(27 stories), Transition(32, 26, 18 stories), and future towers for the Great Jackson Street area.




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CIi-PEwFpKq/


----------



## jrb

Both onsite.

Viadux(40 stories) will be going in-between Beetham tower and Axis. And the Blade(52 stories) will be just to the left of Elizabeth tower. The mid-rise apartment blocks under construction are Potato Wharf.











__
http://instagr.am/p/CIc78SXArMd/


----------



## jrb

Another cracking drone video by Bardhok.


----------



## jrb

aerial view of the Manchester city centre skyline looking into mist, UK
Contributor: A.P.S. (UK) / Alamy Stock Photo 
Image ID: 2DEXMJH 
File size: 
64.6 MB (1.8 MB Compressed download) 
Dimensions: 6720 x 3360 px | 56.9 x 28.4 cm | 22.4 x 11.2 inches | 300dpi
Date taken: 1 December 2020
Location: Manchester, UK


----------



## VDB

Several skyscrapers now making their presence felt on the city skyline, and plenty more to come over the next few years


----------



## cristof

Great to see the evolution of Manchester into the big city of the northern powerhouse


----------



## VDB

*Viadux* | Deansgate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Great Bridgewater Street, M1


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield


Project facts

Developer: Salboy


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Office space: 341,800 sq.ft.


Number of apartments: 375


Number of storeys: 40 | 14






























Work is ongoing to install the crane base in the historic arches beneath the Viadux site. 2,000 year-old artefacts from Roman Manchester (Mamucium) have also been found on the site:


----------



## SteKnight

MXM | Pollard Street | Ancoats

Developer: General Projects
Architect: Hawkins/Brown
3 x 8 floors, 2 x 5 floors
325,000 sq ft of office space across five buildings.
Status: Approved
Thread

Close to New Islington metro station, this five-building office development is targeted at small and medium sized enterprises. The proposals were *approved* at yesterday's planning committee. Currently scheduled to commence construction later in 2021.


----------



## SteKnight

Swan House | Swan Street | New Cross | 98 & 45m | 34 & 15 floors

Developer: Cable Swan Ltd.
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
358 apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

Stirrings on this development as planning apps have been submitted this week relating to the demolition and construction plan. The documents suggest a start on site is due in February 2021.


----------



## gravesVpelli

I know that Simpson-Haugh is a northern architectural practice but can't they find other firms for more of a variety in design. S-H is becoming the Seifert (whose towers generally proliferated in London in the 1960s/70s) of Manchester and their style tends to repeat. Having said that, I do like the look of the Maldron Hotel proposal.


----------



## SteKnight

Science & Engineering Building | Chester Street | 30.5m | 6 floors

Developer: Manchester Metropolitan University 
Architect: BDP
Value; £82 million
Status: Approved
Thread

The first phase of this project involves demolishing the John Dalton West building to be replaced with a seven-storey building comprising teaching space, offices and laboratories, as well as refurbishment of John Dalton Tower. It was announced this week that Bowmer and Kirkland have been appointed the construction partner and are due on site April 2021.


----------



## SteKnight

4 Angel Square | NOMA | 50m | 11 fl | U/C

Developer: Federated Hermes and MEPC 
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
200,000 sq ft office building
Status: Approved
Thread

It was announced this week that construction has formally begun on this 200,000 sq ft speculative office building on the NOMA estate.


----------



## VDB

*30 Oldham Road* | New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oldham Road, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 144


Number of storeys: 12

Manchester City Council have granted planning approval for 30 Oldham Road


----------



## VDB

*Goulden Street* | New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Goulden Street, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 73


Number of storeys: 8

Manchester City Council have granted planning approval for Goulden Street.


----------



## VDB

*LOCAL Crescent* | Central Salford 

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oldfield Road, M5


Ward: Trinity & Blackfriars


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Crescent | Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: LOCAL | Salboy


Architect: 5 Plus


Number of apartments: 399


Number of storeys: 22 | 17 | 6

Some pictures of LOCAL Crescent, which is now nearing completion in Central Salford.


----------



## SteKnight

32-34 Laystall Street | Piccadilly Basin | 9 floors

Developer: McCauls
Architect: OMI
89 apartments and 8,000 sq ft commercial space
Thread

A planning application has been submitted to convert and extend a grade II-listed Victorian building to create 89 residential apartments.


----------



## VDB

*40 Swan Street* | New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Swan Street, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Capital & Centric


Architect: Hawkins\Brown


Number of apartments: 120


Number of storeys: 11

Capital & Centric have revealed their proposals for a new apartment block in New Cross, which is rapidly becoming Manchester's fastest-growing neighbourhood.


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJUFReegWvo/


----------



## VDB

*Valette Square* | Adelphi

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Cleminson Street, M5


Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Crescent


Project facts

Developer: Buttress


Architect: English Cities Fund


Townhouses: 33

Valette Square is coming together. Photos by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

The Blade tower (52 stories) construction site. Great Jackson Street. City Centre. 29th December. (Elizabeth tower under construction)

Click on the bottom link for more CGI's of the Blade.





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343857704444579841


The Blade, Manchester – Our Studio


----------



## jrb

The shot gives a great perspective of where the Blade and Cylinder will stand between Elizabeth tower and Deansgate Square.

Final post of 2020, as the sun sets on an unprecedented year. Northern 195101 passes the Metrolink Pomona tramstop with a Liverpool Lime Street to Manchester Oxford Road service in the failing light this afternoon. The ever growing Manchester skyline in the background.
31/12/2020.



















Allan Wilson (@40spotter) • Instagram photos and videos


5,118 Followers, 580 Following, 2,176 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Allan Wilson (@40spotter)




www.instagram.com


----------



## jrb

Click on the CAS Instagram link below for more Manchester construction and skyline pictures.

55 Queen Street concrete core.










The Gate and the Stile. Angel Gardens.










Uptown Core. Trinity Way. 

The Residence tower. Greengate. Currently stalled.

























Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jrb

The building in the foreground is the Lowry Theatre, Salford Quays.











__
http://instagr.am/p/CJLTLNVrnPA/


----------



## jrb

Panoramic shoot of Manchester on the way up to Peel Tower to catch the sunset.

It was freezing up there but it's worth it just for the views











__
http://instagr.am/p/CJn8Yb9MNkK/


----------



## jrb

Another positive tweet by Therme. 

Deaite COVID and the national lockdown, work is to start on Therme, Manchester, in 2021.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346373393424257024






























Planning Approved for Therme Manchester - Therme Group


Therme Group to build UK’s first city-based wellbeing resort in Manchester.




www.thermegroup.com


----------



## JamieUK

Google Map's 3D model looks to be updated for Manchester.


----------



## jrb

You wouldn't get a closer look of Elizabeth tower unless you were up there.

6 minutes.

Drone video shows other buildings under cinstruuction.




























Circle Square.


----------



## jrb

5th December.
Looking at the city centre skyline from Philips Park, East Manchester.
COOP Live Arena site, onsite, middle left.
Etihad Stadium, middle left, just out of shot.
Top car Park is the COVID19 testing site.











__
http://instagr.am/p/CIbBr4cAHwN/


COOP Live Arena. Capacity - 23,500.


















Co-op Live will become the UK’s largest arena


Populous is designing the project.




www.bdcnetwork.com


----------



## london lad

What happened to expansion of the ethiad?


----------



## jrb

london lad said:


> What happened to expansion of the ethiad?


Reality check!

Back, slow burner.

Any plans to expand the North stand, which to be honest, were looking less and less viable due to the constant visible empty seats for the lesser home matches, were finally finished due to COVID, and no fans inside the Etihad.

I think the next expansion at the Etihad will be safe standing in level 1 of the South stand or level 1 of the North stand, if and when that happens?

As a City season ticket holder I don't expect to watch City at the Etihad until next season at the earliest.


----------



## jrb

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJom9f1A2eI/












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345478015439020032


----------



## jrb

*Capital & Centric pushes ahead with £60m Weir Mill vision *

The developer has submitted a planning application for the 253-home Stockport scheme, which includes the restoration of the former cotton mill and the construction of two new-build elements.
















































Capital & Centric pushes ahead with £60m Weir Mill vision - Place North West


The developer has submitted a planning application for the 253-home Stockport scheme, which includes the restoration of the former cotton mill and the construction of two new-build elements.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## ComptonCC1975

jrb said:


> *Capital & Centric pushes ahead with £60m Weir Mill vision *
> 
> The developer has submitted a planning application for the 253-home Stockport scheme, which includes the restoration of the former cotton mill and the construction of two new-build elements.
> 
> View attachment 954506
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 954518
> 
> 
> View attachment 954511
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 954514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital & Centric pushes ahead with £60m Weir Mill vision - Place North West
> 
> 
> The developer has submitted a planning application for the 253-home Stockport scheme, which includes the restoration of the former cotton mill and the construction of two new-build elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.placenorthwest.co.uk


Hope the water wheel is brought back in to use


----------



## jrb

COOP Live Arena.

Video taken today by Failsworthblueboy, via Blue Moon.

4 piling rigs onsite.


----------



## jrb

Plot C, New Bailey.

72.5/72.5/23m | 23/23/6 fl | residential

The team have been busy installing the
@KingspanIns_UK
K-Roc Rainscreen Slab insulation at Plot C1 New Bailey in Manchester. Keep a look out for some more updates.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348611914507583492


----------



## VDB

*Worral Street* | Ordsall

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Worral Street, M5


Ward: Ordsall


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook


Project facts

Developer: PPG Worrall St Ltd 


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 178


Number of storeys: 7 | 8 

A planning application has been submitted for approval by Salford City Council for Worral Street. It can be viewed here.


----------



## VDB

*Botanical Gardens* | Old Trafford

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Talbot Road, M16


Ward: Clifford


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Old Trafford | Trafford Bar 


Project facts

Developer: Investar Property Group


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 149


Number of storeys: 13 | 11 | 6 

Trafford Council are due to grant planning permission for another Tim Groom scheme, in Old Trafford, next Thursday.


----------



## VDB

*Premier Inn Deansgate site *| Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: River Street, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield | Oxford Road


Project facts

Developer: Whitbread


Architect: Jon Matthews


Number of apartments: 370


Office space: 393,000 sq.ft.


Number of storeys: 41 | 13

Proposals have been revealed for a 41-storey apartment block and 393,000 sq.ft. of office space in Great Jackson


----------



## jrb

Please click on the Place North West link below for details of the proposals.

The redevelopment of the Debenhams department store leads a packed Manchester committee, with members asked to approve the landmark’s redevelopment and extension.

The Rylands Building/Debenhams department store.










Speakers House, office block.











One City Road, office block.










Glade of Light memorial (Manchchester Arena bombing)










Hulme Street/Great Malborough Street, 55 storey, student tower


















Place North West | PLANNING | Debenhams conversion tipped to progress


The redevelopment of the department store heads a packed Manchester committee meeting next week, with members asked to approve its redevelopment and extension.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## cardiff

Most of these are great but I really dislike the last one as the ratio of window to solid material is very poor, I can imagine it becoming very dirty over time too and along with the Speakers House officwe block harken back to the awful monoliths of the post war period that were dismal. This seems an increasingly popular style recently across the UK.


----------



## jrb

Great Jackson Street.(model)

Jon Kane Project Sales Manager at Renaker Build Ltd

Enlarged picture pretty grainy.


----------



## jrb

Oldham Toad - New Cross - City Centre - 12 stories - 144 Apartments

Developer - Mulbury

Architect - Tim Groom

Forward Funded by Cheyne Capital Real Estate (see Place North West article for details)




















Mulbury strikes New Cross funding deal - Place North West


Investor Cheyne Capital Real Estate will forward fund the developer’s 144-apartment scheme on Oldham Road in Manchester to the tune of £32m.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth tower.

New drone update video.

Watch in 1080pHD. Red cog.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by ToastRack.

Piccadilly Basin/Northern Quarter, city centre.

Tim Groom, Architects.(Twitter)

Height?









Avro Mill is in the foreground. Blank side wall.

You can see Avro Mill standing alone in this aerial picture. Middle left next to the car parks, where the tower will be going.











I took this picture of Avro Mill last year. Avro Mill is being redeveloped into Apartments. Avro, Manchester | Urban Splash


----------



## jrb

The stock exchange-listed e-commerce firm wants to redevelop three properties on Kennedy Street into offices for beauty brand ESPA, a restaurant, and boutique accommodation as it continues its city centre hospitality venture.


















Place North West | Hut Group plots conversion of Manchester assets


The listed e-commerce firm wants to redevelop three properties on Kennedy Street into offices for beauty brand ESPA, a restaurant, and boutique hotel accommodation, as it continues its city centre hospitality investment.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Hut Group’s proposed office campus at Manchester Airport City.

Planning Application submitted to change the design of the office building. Mainly the exterior.(cladding)


----------



## jrb

More CGI’s via the bottom link.

Barings forward funds Church Inn student accommodation.









Barings forward funds two PBSA developments for £43.8m - CRE Herald


Barings has agreed to forward fund the development of two purpose built student accommodation (PBSA) buildings in London and Manchester for £43.8m.




www.creherald.com
















Church Inn Students | Manchester Consultation


----------



## jrb

Far East Consortium.

The developer has picked a three-firm panel comprising Trafford Housing Trust, Great Places Housing Group and The Guinness Partnership to deliver affordable housing within the Red Bank neighbourhood, part of the 15,000-home Manchester masterplan.

















Place North West | FEC picks Northern Gateway housing partners


The developer has appointed a panel comprising Trafford Housing Trust, Great Places Housing Group and the Guinness Partnership to deliver affordable housing at the Red Bank neighbourhood, part of the 15,000-home Manchester masterplan.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## london lad

Far East Consortium is a large HK developer so not the Chinese Government.


----------



## jrb

london lad said:


> Far East Consortium is a large HK developer so not the Chinese Government.


I stand corrected in that. Amended.

Like given.

Just checked FEC's history.

I'll have to refind a certain article that made me think that.

Saying that, the Chinese Government, sadly, all but own Hong Kong now.


----------



## london lad

jrb said:


> I stand corrected in that. Amended.
> 
> Like given.
> 
> Just checked FEC's history.
> 
> I'll have refind a certain article that made me think that.
> 
> Saying that, the Chinese Government, sadly, all but own Hong Kong now.


Yep HK developers have had long history of investing in the UK and if the Chinese crackdown even more I would expect a lot more HK capital find its way over to the UK.


----------



## jrb

If anyone is interested.

Just out.

*Manchester Crane Survey 2021 - Maintaining momentum*

Loads of clear and concise stats and information.

Definitely worth a read.

Development Map.
Development pipeline.
New starts.
Volume under construction.









Manchester Crane Survey 2022


A report that measures the volume of development taking place across Manchester during 2021..




www2.deloitte.com


----------



## anorack 1

The extension and refurbishment of the Band on the Wall has started. Which is good news for live gigs when Covid ends.


----------



## jrb

Developments now stretching out of the city centre into and along Pomona, which is a large parcel of undeveloped land linking the city centre to Salford and Salford Quays.

Aerial picture shows Dock 5 in the foregrund. And a bit of Bridgewater Wharf to the right.











Dock 5.










Bridgewater Wharf.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

A bit of a copy of little C in Rotterdam....


----------



## GeneratorNL

There are indeed similarities to Little C. Not a bad thing though, as Little C is a high-quality project.


----------



## jrb

A nice example of one of many Victorian red brick buildings dotted all over the city centre.

Kamani Property Group - Linkedin.

We’ve recently completed our renovation of this previously run-down building in the heart of Manchester city centre. Gramercy House now offers 10 modern apartments for those seeking luxury city-living 💫 We’ve transformed the interior into loft-style abodes with high-spec fixtures and fittings and restored the exterior, whilst retaining the character and charm of the building.


----------



## jrb

Credit has to go to the city council, councillors, many Manchester property development companies, charities, and volunteers for helping Manchester's homeless find accommodation, and creating initiatives and homeless developments like Embassy Village, etc.

Place North West.

Link to the PNW full article and the Embassy Village website below.

*Developers back modular homelessness initiative *

3 Feb 2021, 15:48 *Sarah Townsend*

Manchester-based charity Embassy plans to create 40 modular homes made from repurposed shipping containers to provide secure housing for the city’s homeless people, in partnership with developers Peel L&P and Capital & Centric.

Embassy Village would be located on a self-contained, currently derelict site owned by Peel L&P, below the railway arches between the Bridgewater Canal and River Irwell in Manchester city centre. Capital & Centric is advising on the delivery of the scheme and Jon Matthews Architects is the designer. The full project team, which provided its services to Embassy pro bono, is detailed below.
















































Developers back modular homelessness initiative - Place North West


Manchester-based charity Embassy plans to create 40 modular homes made from repurposed shipping containers to provide secure housing for the city’s homeless people, in partnership with developers Peel L&P and Capital & Centric.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk













Home - Embassy Village







embassyvillage.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Tower of Light.

Heat Exchange.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from the latest X1 Waters and the X1 the Landmark drone video updates.


----------



## jrb

Mike Dinsdale - Linkedin.

Midi Photography / Midi Aerial Photography was instructed by Renaker Build Ltd recently to take aerial and architectural photographs, day and night of their current Manchester developments, Deansgate Square, Crown Street and Castle Wharf.

There was an awful lot of preparation work involved for the aerial photography, gaining permission from landowners / tenants, to try and photograph from as many viewpoints as possible, which is notoriously difficult in city centre locations.

It was definitely worth it. These are some of my favourites of the night time aerial photos pick...




























































Home | Midi Aerial Photography


Midi Aerial Photography - Greater Manchester based, UK wide specialist drone operators to the construction, surveying & property industries




midi-aerial-photography.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Finished quite a while back. But found these pictures. Clippers Quay.

Think the pictures were taken around Spring 2020. Guessing.





































































Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jrb

The Lincoln. 















The Lincoln Manchester


The Lincoln Manchester offers a significant opportunity to acquire one of Manchester’s signature Head Quarter office buildings, set in the £4 million regenerated Lincoln Square.




thelincolnmcr.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Today.

tsldop - Instagram.

Elizabeth Tower and Castlefield Wharf.(exterior cladding now at roof level)


----------



## jrb

shanedenning - Instagram


----------



## london lad

jrb said:


> Today.
> 
> tsldop - Instagram.
> 
> Elizabeth Tower and Castlefield Wharf.(exterior cladding now at roof level)


I take it Renaker own the plots between the Elizabeth Tower and the other 4 so why haven't they developed from one plot to the next rather than leave the middle plots, presumably to later on this decade?


----------



## kclabrough

london lad said:


> I take it Renaker own the plots between the Elizabeth Tower and the other 4 so why haven't they developed from one plot to the next rather than leave the middle plots, presumably to later on this decade?


They are owned by another developer, DeTrafford, who take forever developing their sites.


----------



## london lad

kclabrough said:


> They are owned by another developer, DeTrafford, who take forever developing their sites.


Ah that makes sense as it looks rather odd. Are there any plans for that plot?


----------



## JBGee

london lad said:


> Ah that makes sense as it looks rather odd. Are there any plans for that plot?


Yep.
Called Transition, 3 shorter brick clad resi blocks.
I think the tallest is around 95-100m.

They should knit the area together nicely, just a shame De Trafford’s developments usually take some time.


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359446685894795265
PS. The Salford Quays empty pier with the white compound on it is Cotton Quay.

Not sure if the compound is still there from when they demolished all the buildings, or if it’s new, meaning they could be onsite? Somebody on the MCR forum will confirm either way.










View attachment 1069894


----------



## jrb

4 New Bailey office block.

10 stories. 235,000 sq ft.

Make Architects.

175,000 sq ft prelet to BT.

Piling rig is up and ready to go! 































































Live view - Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## jrb

Work is underway on the 6.5 acre park at Mayfield in the city centre.

The first phase of works includes our 6.5-acre public park, which will become the first public park to be created in the city for 100 years.































































Construction starts on Mayfield







studioegretwest.com















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360179389670060034


----------



## jrb

Crane is up at Collier's Yard.(50 stories)










Click on the Twitter link for the video.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360538290231861248
Additional picture posted by


----------



## LDN N7

Looking good. Manchester seemingly one of the fastest growing cities in Europe.

Quickly approaching critical mass now in terms of continued construction boom.

Get enough initial construction going, and it just continues like a fire.


----------



## Dale

Wow! Worst recession in 311 years and Manchester’s booming!


----------



## perheps

Manchester was recession 27 time last 311 years and only twice narrowly to ghost town and world war 2 drop them damage city and The Trouble did damage in 1996 more likely change everything become today because The Trouble put people government want fix it said “Manchester probably not survive if recession did get right and city didn’t work out for long time and we have time change now or let to London become ghost town“
It’s they’re did and more likely no longer debt into recession recovery


----------



## jrb

Interesting fact. If you stood MECD upright, it would be taller than Beetham tower.

MECD. Manchester Engineering Campus Development. Manchester University.










Will Herbert - Instagram

MECD - Drone Images 05/02/21


----------



## Arch98

There is a lot of movement happening in Manchester. Definitely a city to follow in the upcoming year. If The Hut Group does continue its speedy development, it might just become a huge tech center in the upcoming decade.


----------



## Dale

perheps said:


> Manchester was recession 27 time last 311 years and only twice narrowly to ghost town and world war 2 drop them damage city and The Trouble did damage in 1996 more likely change everything become today because The Trouble put people government want fix it said “Manchester probably not survive if recession did get right and city didn’t work out for long time and we have time change now or let to London become ghost town“
> It’s they’re did and more likely no longer debt into recession recovery


Whatever the case, I marvel that 2008 was a project-killer, whereas construction thrives in this magnitudes-worse contraction. Don’t get wrong. I’m a high rise lover!


----------



## LDN N7

Most of this growth seems to have stemmed from the Beeb moving up to Media City? Creating a flow from London creatives into the city and thereby creating a strong demand for “gentrification” and luxury high rise office and residential space?

Which begs the question, if it’s that simple to kickstart a northern city.... (simply by moving a function out of London) without compromising the capital... then why isn’t the whole north being supercharged like this?!


----------



## mileymc1

LDN N7 said:


> Most of this growth seems to have stemmed from the Beeb moving up to Media City? Creating a flow from London creatives into the city and thereby creating a strong demand for “gentrification” and luxury high rise office and residential space?
> 
> Which begs the question, if it’s that simple to kickstart a northern city.... (simply by moving a function out of London) without compromising the capital... then why isn’t the whole north being supercharged like this?!


Maybe some of the others will be able explain better and have more detail regarding the success of Manchester. It is however much deeper than the BBC or Media City. Some would start from the industrial revolution era. Manchester has always been a city ahead of it's time, from women's rights and the suffragettes to innovation and ambition. 1830 the world first steam train, Rolls meets Royce and births future engine and aircraft history, Alan Turing with his "Manchester Baby" - the worlds first computer and even the CIS, England first true skyscraper.

Since 1967 the BBC's second home has always Manchester. They where eager to the opportunity of expanding, like many other companies over the past 20 years. In modern times, the IRA 1996 bombing was a major turning point for Manchester. It was the largest bomb to detonate in the UK since WW2, having the most expensive clean up bill only surpassed by 9/11 Downtown Manhattan. Thankfully nobody was killed and it mainly destroyed Manchester's horrific concrete brutalist core. Opening up thousands of square meters for regeneration and redevelopment. It gave the city a new life, bringing not only new retail but a domino effect of investment. New apartments, new hotels, new museums, The Common Wealth Games, major expansions to the Metro, finance districts, media hubs and it's place firmly as the football capital. More importantly, it gave the city new hope and a new reputation. United and City now bring in millions to the city each year. Before Covid, tourism in Manchester had never been higher. Residential developments under construction, hotels u/c, offices u/c, office yearly take up, yearly airport passengers... Year on year, Manchester is always falls in second place behind London. Manchester has been climbing up the GaWc chart, now in a complete different league to other UK cities.

Although BBC was very welcomed, so many factors over the past 25 years have contributed and put Manchester where it is today.


----------



## hollyflynn22

Manchester’s skyline is amazing. 

Credit to constantinaerialservices on instagram


----------



## Mr.D00p

Dale said:


> Whatever the case, I marvel that 2008 was a project-killer, whereas construction thrives in this magnitudes-worse contraction. Don’t get wrong. I’m a high rise lover!


The 'Pandemic Recession' is nothing like the usual 'Economic Recession' we associate construction downturns with, Corporate and personal debt levels are not an issue in this technical recession, in fact both are sitting on mountainous piles of cash. People can see and understand fully what is happening and why its happening and therefore can see a defined end date for it and expect a big upturn in the economy as a result., We're all just waiting for the vaccine(s) to do their thing.

Will it happen? Who knows, time will tell, but for now, the belief that it will, is keeping the construction industry ticking along nicely.


----------



## jrb

A short drone video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360688784078213121


----------



## jrb

Manchester has a host of property developers based in the city. More so than any other UK regional city.

That and other reasons explain why Manchester has had, and is still continuing to have a property and investment boom.

Allied London, Bruntwood, Renaker, Urban Splash, Manchester University, Manchester City Council, Manchester Life(Abu Dhabi), Ask Real Estate, De Traffiord, MCR Property Group, Kamani Property Group, Salboy, The Hut Group, Property Alliance, Capital & Centric, etc.


----------



## jrb

By God, I hope it's chosen.

*SHORTLISTED*!

January 26, 2001.

Stephen Alderdice Studio has submitted a competition entry for a 521 apartment, residential-led regeneration scheme near Manchester United’s Old Trafford in a riverside setting in Salford, Manchester.

The competition entry seeks to deliver 600,000 sqft of residential-led development. The accommodation is split across 4 buildings that start at 15-storeys the the south and increase to 18-storeys and 24-storeys with views over the River Irwell. The development encloses a central courtyard, lined with commercial uses to the ground level. The housing mix seeks to meet the tenure split of Local Planning Authority guidance and offer 40% affordable housing. The development offers 521 apartments and 1279 habitable rooms.














































Click on the link for more CGI's and information.









Competition Entry for 521 apartments in Trafford Wharfside, Greater Manchester


generation scheme near Manchester United’s Old Trafford in a riverside setting in Salford, Manchester. The competition entry seeks to deliver 600,000 sqft of residential-led development. The …




stephenalderdice.wpcomstaging.com





Also found this.

10 Nov 2020.

*Hilti has instructed Colliers International to sell its Trafford Wharf HQ building.*











PDF brochure. https://www2.colliers.com/en-gb/-/m...pment-Advisory/Hilti-HQ-Old-Trafford-Brochure

Full property listing. Land For sale — UK | United Kingdom | Colliers









Colliers | Hilti appoints Colliers to dispose of Trafford Wharf HQ building and industrial warehouse in Bredbury


Hilti has instructed Colliers International to sell its Trafford Wharf HQ building. The instruction follows the news earlier this year, that the construction equipment, software, and services special




www2.colliers.com


----------



## jrb

Wardour Point forms part of the Regent Plaza development, currently under construction.









Regent Plaza | Regent Road | Salford | 27/18/16 fl | U/C


Managed to get hold of the consultation documents. Anyone able to enlarge the renders? Not been able to get higher quality photos. Place North West article -> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/regent-road-set-for-residential-towers/ Website -> http://www.cityviewsalford.co.uk/...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Click on the link below for the Wardour Point VR.

ERE Property - Linkedin.

Our Wardour Point development in Manchester is selling out fast and looking at this virtual show apartment it’s easy to see why!



























Wardour Point VR







theviewer.co


----------



## jrb

Heads up.

Bar the SSC MCR forum, if you want to keep up to date with what's going on in Manchester, PNW is is worth looking at Monday to Friday.

Click on the link below for the rest of the article.

*Allied adds to Enterprise City offer*










The developer has unveiled Northlight, a 23-storey office concept on the corner of Manchester’s Quay Street and Water Street, a site it had previously earmarked for The Tower, a 54-storey residential scheme.

Speaking to _Place North West_, Allied London chief executive Mike Ingall said the proposed 215,000 sq ft office tower would be aimed at technology and media-enabled companies and that the developer was “gauging occupier demand coming out of Covid”.









Allied adds to Enterprise City offer - Place North West


The developer has unveiled Northlight, a 23-storey office concept on the corner of Manchester's Quay Street and Water Street, a site it had previously earmarked for The Tower, a 54-storey residential scheme.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Click on the PNW link for more information.

Click on the SSC MCR link for more CGI's taken from the planning application posted by Flange. Post 1 and 19.

*Plans in for House of Fraser conversion *

17 Feb 2021, 13:45 

Investec, owner of Manchester’s grade two-listed Kendal Milne building, has lodged an application to redevelop the Deansgate site into 564,000 sq ft of offices.

The property, which currently houses department store House of Fraser, would be converted and extended to provide 250,000 sq ft of offices, while 100,000 sq ft on the ground floor and basement levels would be retained for retail.

In addition, the adjoining Fraser Building, which includes the King Street West NCP multistorey car park, would be demolished and replaced with a 14-storey block comprising 310,000 sq ft of offices and 54,000 sq ft of retail and leisure space.




























Plans in for House of Fraser conversion - Place North West


Investec, owner of Manchester's grade two-listed Kendal Milne building, has lodged an application to redevelop the Deansgate site into 564,000 sq ft of offices.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk













Fraser Building & Kendals | King Street West |...


Developer: Investec Architect: Sheppard Robson Landscaper: Layer Consultation: https://www.kendals-deansgate.co.uk/have-your-say Kendals extension Renders Ground floor retail New Build Ground floor retail Terrace/public realm




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hollyflynn22




----------



## jrb

VOX Apartments.

Screen grabbed from the short drone video.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361986446341664770


----------



## gravesVpelli

Back Turner Street: How bland can you get?


----------



## PJH2015

gravesVpelli said:


> Back Turner Street: How bland can you get?


It's actually had a few iterations to even get to this point. Given the saga already and the mess the site is in aesthetically (and has been for a number of years), I think this is a net positive


----------



## jrb

The pictures are a little dated. Castlefield Wharf cladding is now complete. Picture 2.

The hole being dug next to Elizabeth tower is for the Blade tower, 52 stories.





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367777219360219136


----------



## Shanghainese

Bland is beautiful. I like the Back Turner street Project. And i realize that right wing populists dislike glass facades. I love shiny glass facades but populists love dark, ugly, facade. The best projects are the bland and shiny projects. the rest is worse.


----------



## jrb

Click kn the link for a promo video and info.

Mollie Motel. Old Granada Studios. St John's/Enterprise City.

*







*





__





Old Granada Studios – Enterprise City






www.enterprisecityuk.com





Allied London. Instagram.

Atmospheric shot out over @enterprise_city taken by our Construction Director Gary Mather.


----------



## jrb

Going to look even better when the Blade(52 stories), the Cylinder(52 stories), and Viadux(40 stories) are added. Shame Elizabeth tower will be blocked out by the Blade and the Cylinder.

lef_tsotour. Instagram.


----------



## wakka12

Michalhal said:


> It's impresive how Manchester is changeing. It looks like the city has become trendy in last decade.


I agree looks like a cracking place to live, I am moving to the UK from Dublin in the next few years and had never considered moving anywhere but London but Manchester definitely stealing my attention!


----------



## jrb

New Victoria residential towers. X2.

In the distance under construction id the Gate & Stile apartment blocks. X2.

Tony Grindrod. Linkedin,

I’ve seen a couple of posts on this already today but had to add this one. Mayo Civil Engineering Ltd are just placing the final concrete wagon of 197 into a 1500m3 core base pour that has taken 15 hours to complete. Absolute credit to Mayo, the Vinci team lead by Matt Legg and all our Supply chain partners for their support here at the New Victoria project for Muse developments.


----------



## jrb

Gary Bowker. Linkedin.

3 cranes up at the Christie Cancer Hospital. 

The Paterson project at The Christie looking splendid in the Manchester sunshine this morning. TC3 was erected this week and the frame continues to rise now that the basement is completed.


----------



## gravesVpelli

PJH2015 said:


> It's actually had a few iterations to even get to this point. Given the saga already and the mess the site is in aesthetically (and has been for a number of years), I think this is a net positive


Perhaps I am not giving due credit to the poor image. The low rise brick is fine but the tower is an affront to what is going up and proposed elsewhere in the city. It looks like a thin veneer of [cheap] panels and glass and the profile couldn't be more mediocre. My view I know and some people might think it is terrific! - being more a question of 'if it's high it must be a positive addition'.


----------



## mileymc1

^^ It's not particularly high, it's only 50m.


----------



## jrb

Red cog, 1080p60HD.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Do these people have permission to fly their drones over the City Centre?

Can't help but feel that its only a matter of time until one of these drones has a mechanical failure and ends up falling from a great height on to someone's head, killing them.


----------



## gravesVpelli

mileymc1 said:


> ^^ It's not particularly high, it's only 50m.


It's high enough to stand out as weak.


----------



## wakka12

Mr.D00p said:


> Do these people have permission to fly their drones over the City Centre?
> 
> Can't help but feel that its only a matter of time until one of these drones has a mechanical failure and ends up falling from a great height on to someone's head, killing them.


No, it's illegal to fly a drone over or within 150m of a congested area in the UK.


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

I did wonder about that, glad to hear, these guys post publicly so low hanging fruit for authorities... yes I like them but we cannot have a free for all and it's only going to get worse. If I was in high-rise you would not want a drone going past your 40th floor flat when clearly nobody should be able to look in.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Is there any plans to build taller than 200m?


----------



## jrb

Andrew Cobbold. Linkedin.

A busy few months ahead in the run in to completion of the First Light Pavilion at the Jodrell Bank Discovery Centre for the University of Manchester. The backfill of the dome has commenced and it is really starting to look like the CGI.






































LinkD-2ME said:


> Is there any plans to build taller than 200m?


----------



## jrb

LinkD-2ME said:


> Is there any plans to build taller than 200m?


There was, and possibly still is?

The Trinity Islands residential towers proposal from Renaker

The original Trinity Islands proposal was for 5 towers. 67/41/37/26/26 stories high. 

The Trinity Islands site is situated on the edge of the city centre just inside Salford. 










Renaker are currently concentrating on their other towers that are either in the pipeline, or are under construction before making a start on their Trinity Island site. 

It's impossible to say if Renaker will take the current Trinity Island porposal forward, or if they will come up with a new proposal for the Trinity Island site. We'll find out eventually.

*Trinity Islands | Water Street | 67/41/37/26/26 fl | App*

Architects.






Trinity Islands Manchester


Vertical Village, Trinity Islands, Community, Towers, Apartments, Child Graddon Lewis, CGL, architects, architecture, design, London, residential, Manchester, retail, AlliedLondon




www.cgluk.com














The Trinity Island thread. Last page. Last posted on 2 years ago.









Trinity Islands | Water Street | 183/169/146/119m |...


I understood your original post to mean it had been approved. To do any work a planning app needs to be submitted. Nothing has. That was from the main planning application, the landscaping for the whole site was in there somewhere in further detail, though I can't see it there currently...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jrb

Click on the link below for a drone 360 panoramic shot of Manchester city centre, which can be moved about.

Tom Holliday. Linkedin.

This was taken during a recent project in Manchester City centre.

Took quite a bit of coordination and careful planning, but thankfully the weather behaved & produced some excellent results all round.














__





The world's biggest drone photo and video sharing platform | SkyPixel.com


Join the world's biggest drone and aerial photo and video sharing platform. Share your aerial photography and cinematography, find tips and connect with others




www.skypixel.com


----------



## jrb

55 Queen Street.
Greengate.
City Centre.
Salford.
























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369261859430301698


----------



## SteKnight

No1 Castlefield | Trentham St | 46 - 15m | 16 - 5 fl | Approved

Developer: DeTrafford
Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite
Trentham Street / Ellesmere Street
5 buildings, 419 apartments and 32,000 sq ft commercial / retail space
Thread

A piling application has been submitted for this residential development. The application suggests that the developer is looking to be on site relatively soon.


ToastRack said:


> Piling application submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDN/21/0145 | Discharge of conditions 8 (Materials Programme), 9 (Landscape Programme), 10 (Piling), 12(EVCs), 13 (Acoustics), 14 (Waste) and 16 (SuDS) attached to planning permission 113473/FO/2016 | Thorncross Close Off Ellesmere Street Manchester M15 4LU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pa.manchester.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Trafford are soon to begin the construction of the development, and therefore we are eager to discharge the conditions as soon as possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## VDB

*Deansgate South* | Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Deansgate, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield


Project facts

Developer: Fusion Student


Architect: Corstophine & Wright


Number of bedspaces: 550


Number of storeys: 28

A planning application has been submitted for approval to Manchester City Council for Deansgate South. It can be viewed here.


----------



## mileymc1

Everything has been signed off and agreed for the below development. Not my favorite Manchester proposal but decent enough for waste land plot that borders the ring road. Construction likely to start soon.

*Downing Living* | First Street

Location

Address: First Street, M15
Ward: Deansgate
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield
Project facts

Developer: Downing
Architect: Simpson-Haugh 
Number of aparments: 2224
Number of storeys: 45, 21, 15 & 9
Building heights: 140m, 69m, 47m & 28m
Retail, leisure, commercial and public areas also included


----------



## hollyflynn22

to be completed by 2027 i’m guessing


----------



## mileymc1

hollyflynn22 said:


> to be completed by 2027 i’m guessing


Build as one phase, 4 years construction build, target completion by 2025.


----------



## SteKnight

1 Commercial Street | Knott Mill | 5 floors

Developer: Infill Developments
Architect: Harrison Ince
Seven townhouses
Thread

This small but perfectly formed development has recently been approved.


----------



## jrb

Both under construction.

Castlefield Wharf and Elizabeth tower.

Before and after.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369921116131766277


----------



## jrb

It's fair to say the New Bailey district is turning out to be a spectacular addition to the city centre. 4 and 5 New Bailey will improve New Bailey even further. Credit to the various property developers behind the New Bailey district.

3 New Bailey pretty much finished externally. Prlet to HMRC.

(2 crane bases are going in at 4 New Bailey, with the majority of the space prelet to BT)

It's fair to say the New Bailey district is turning out to be a spectacular addition to the city centre. 4 and 5 New Bailey will improve New Bailey even further. Credit to the various property developers behind the New Bailey district.

3 New Bailey pretty much finished externally. Prlet to HMRC.

(2 crane bases are going in at 4 New Bailey, with the majority of the space prelet to BT)
























Live view - Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## SteKnight

The Residence | Greengate | 110m & 45m | 34 & 14 floors

Developer: Elliot Group
Architect: Jeffrey Bell Architects
300 residential apartments
Thread

It's been a bumpy ride for this residential tower in Greengate, Salford over the years. Most of the concrete frame was completed prior to work ceasing on site about a year ago, but now it appears a deal has been struck between the developer and investors that will, fingers crossed, see construction resume in the near future.









Place North West | The Residence investors close in on deal


An agreement that would see a consortium of investors acquire the stalled £70m Salford tower scheme out of administration is close to being agreed, according to its developer Elliot Group.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk




























This pic by Tony_H1 taken last year gives a sense of where things are up to:


Tony_H1 said:


>


----------



## VDB

New student scheme in Fallowfield


----------



## jrb

Salford Quays and Mediacity.


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Village

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Canal Street, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly


Project facts

Developer: CAPITAL&CENTRIC


Architect: Shedkm


Number of apartments: 478


Ground floor flexible use: 30,214 sqft

Kampus is now nearing completion, with a number of the restaurant and bar units to be occupied by independents once COVID is over. Photos of the site by Place North West:

























































Still to complete is the redevelopment of the Minto & Turner warehouses to apartments with ground floor flexible use space surrounded by new public realm:


----------



## jrb

COOP Live Arena pictures.

Taken last Thursday.

Compound.





































Blue hoardings have been put in-front of the site along Joe Mercer Way.



















Couldn't get any closers due to barriers being in the way..



















Plenty of activity onsite.


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371377716637822976


----------



## jrb

Click on the Victoria Riverside website link below for the full screen flythrough animations.




























Victoria Riverside PDF brochure.



http://www.first-ip.com/attachment/newsPdf/1615463409RPI4w.pdf











Victoria Riverside | New Apartments & Townhouses In Manchester


Victoria Riverside is home to 634 new apartments and duplex townhouses within the bustling city of Manchester. Register your interest today!




victoriariverside.co.uk


----------



## jrb

MCR Homes - Linkedin. (1 hour ago)

The Recently approved Gould Street development* is soon set to go into phase 1 construction*. This £1bn scheme intends to transform the Northeastern fringe of Manchester; bringing world-class housing and stunning landscaped grounds to the area. MCR plans to build a mixture of homes on the land - which is in a prime city location. Request details on the project today.


















Gould Street - MCR Property Group


MCR Property are in planning at Gould Street, Manchester. Find out more about this residential development in a prime city centre location.




www.mcrproperty.com


----------



## SteKnight

The Fairfax | Heyrod Street | Piccadilly East | 96 & 72m | 30 & 23 floors

Developer: Olympian Homes
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
488 residential apartments
Thread

A decision notice has finally been issued for this residential development east of Piccadilly station, that was originally approved in January 2020, paving the way for construction to start.


----------



## jrb

Adam Price. Linkedin.

Beautiful view of the Manchester skyline (including Affinity Living Riverview) taken yesterday from Victoria Residence at Crown Street.










St John's/Enterprise City and New Bailey stretching the city centre out further.(cranes)


----------



## jrb

10-12 Whitworth Street has been stalled for a few years.

The tower was never built, and the site ownership has changed hands.

But it now looks like the tower is going to get built.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372465215351185408



























10-12 Whitworth Street West, Manchester | 5plus architects


5plus' proposed scheme for Whitworth Street West will be a 117m high PRS residential tower, representing a flagship development.




5plusarchitects.com


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

Pretty sure when we got giddy with this one it was potentially going to be the 2nd tallest in Manchester on completion. Oh well.


----------



## cardiff

Shows how far Manchester has come that this is a rather poor proposal.


----------



## VDB

*Mayfield Park* | Piccadilly

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Mayfield, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly


Project facts

Developer: U+I


Landscape architect: Studio Egret West


Number of acres: 4






















Work has started on Manchester's newest city centre park, due to open to the public in August 2022. Photo by Slow Burn


----------



## Tellvis

Great thread and regular updates. Wish some of these projects were in London..


----------



## Slow Burn

Leonardo Hotel, Piccadilly East, Manchester


----------



## gravesVpelli

If the landscaping in Mayfield Park ever turns out to look like the renders, I'll eat my shoes!


----------



## jrb

3 New Bailey Offices. New Bailey. City Centre. Completed.

Click on the New Bailey link(not the Muse Twitter link) below for a drone and walk-through video of the office block.

Includes some decent Manchester skyline shots. see below.











































































https://twitter.com/Muse_Devs











The English Cities Fund powers on with completion of Three New Bailey | New Bailey


The 157,000 sq ft building is ready for new occupier, HMRC Construction work has now...




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## jrb

44 minutes ago.

GMI Construction Group PLC - Linkedin.

*We are proud to announce that Oldham Road has officially started on site*. The 144 contemporary Residential Development in the up-and-coming New Cross District of Manchester City Centre is being constructed by GMI Manchester for Mulbury. 

We are really looking forward to working alongside the fantastic project team on this development - Tim Groom Architects, Scott Hughes Design, Rider Levett Bucknall.

The up and coming New Cross District, just seconds away from Ancoats is filled with character and culture, this is displayed through the incredible murals encompassing the walls of buildings in the area - Check out more information on the piece on Oldham Road by following the link below!













































OLDHAM ROAD - Tim Groom Architects


The design evolution of Oldham Road has adopted the idea




timgroomarchitects.com













Oldham Road, Manchester - GMI Construction


GMI Construction was formed in 1986 and has grown to become a well-established, successful building and construction services company with a proven track record for delivering award winning projects for an international portfolio of developers, public sectors and blue chip companies.




gmiconstructiongroup.co.uk


----------



## jrb

No1 Old Trafford.

Live Camera.

Click on the link under the screen grab.


















No.1 Old Trafford






iframe.dacast.com


----------



## jrb

Looking towards the city centre from the South Manchester Suburbs.(Didsbury)

Tesco Supermarket is across the road from the Metrolink park and ride tram stop. That’s where I do my food shopping. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374001650076164106


----------



## jrb

4 New Bailey crane going up now.

































Live view - Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374281912374681601


----------



## jrb

Bear in mind another 3 towers will be in this shot in the future.

The Blade. 52 stories. Under construction. Next to Elizabeth tower. 
The Cylinder. 52 stories. Proposed. Next to the Blade. Both Renaker.
Deansgate South.(student tower) 27 stories. Fushion.

Jay Bannister. Instagram.


----------



## VDB

*Park Place* | Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Great Jackson St, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate


Project facts

Developer: Great Jackson Street Developments


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Number of storeys: 56 | 56


Number of apartments: 1,037

A planning application has been submitted for a pair of 56 storey towers in the Great Jackson Street area. It can be viewed here.





















Updated shot of the new Great Jackson St cluster, showing Deansgate Square as well as various other skyscrapers under construction and proposed:


----------



## jrb

You've got to give SimpsonHaugh Architects credit.

Deansgate Square and 'Elizabeth Tower' look immense.(in my opinion) Especially when the light reflects off them.

Picture 2. The 3 apartment blocks next to each other along Chester Road are by De Trafford. Another Manchester based property developer.


----------



## jrb

Fortis Group Holdings. Linkedin.

Latest Update | Fortis Quay Aerial Photography, Salford Quays.


----------



## jrb

Click on the PNW link for more details and additional CGI's.









Plans in for £350m Great Jackson Street skyscrapers - Place North West


Park Place features 1,037 apartments across two 56-storey towers and is the latest scheme to come forward under Manchester’s Great Jackson Street masterplan.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Jadon Lucas. Linkedin.

Tower of Light Heat Exchange.


----------



## bonquiqui

Manchester is definitely not coming to play but it’s coming to slay


----------



## Ecopolisia

INDEED!👌✌🤘💪🌈💎🌈


----------



## jrb

*The Gate & The Stile | MeadowSide | 68/53m | 22/17 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Manchester Town Hall - £330mill Refurbishment*


----------



## jrb

*Mount Yard | MeadowSide | 38/25m | 12/9 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Deansgate Square | Owen Street | 200.5/158/140/122m | 64/50/44/37 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*The Factory | St John's | 38.5/33.5m | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Collier's Yard | Greengate | 155m | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Affinity Living Embankment West | Greengate | 18/18/16 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Three New Bailey | Salford Central | 34m | 8 fl*

Completed bar office fit out.


----------



## jrb

*Globe & Simpson | St John’s | 43m | 9 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Mollie Motel | Old Granada Studios | St John's | 10 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Manchester Goods Yard | St John's | 11/10 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*New Victoria | Victoria | 89/73m | 25/20/8 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Castle Wharf | 61/38 m | 21/12 fl | U/C*


----------



## mileymc1

Amazing updates JRB. I was in town today, wonderful to see all this development but a nightmare to get around. I had to be at a few locations and between all the road closures and roadworks, the traffic was horrendous. There seems to be construction everywhere you look.


----------



## jrb

mileymc1 said:


> Amazing updates JRB. I was in town today, wonderful to see all this development but a nightmare to get around. I had to be at a few locations and between all the road closures and roadworks, the traffic was horrendous. There seems to be construction everywhere you look.


Thanks. My pleasure.

Still got a few more pictures to post.

*Elizabeth Tower & Victoria Residence | 152.5/66.5m | 52/22 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Ancoats Gardens | Thompson Street | New Cross | 51/31/24m | 15/9/7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Deluna | Oldham Road | Ancoats | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Affinity Living Circle Square | Oxford Road | 118/60/54m | 38/18/17 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Circle Square*


----------



## jrb

Circle Square



























































































Finished.


----------



## SteKnight

Science & Engineering Building | Chester Street | 30.5m | 6 floors

Developer: Manchester Metropolitan University
Architect: BDP
Value; £82 million
Status: Under Construction
Thread 

Another piling rig has been spotted at this development for Manchester Metropolitan University.


----------



## SteKnight

4 Angel Square | NOMA | 50m | 11 floors

Developer: Federated Hermes and MEPC
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
200,000 sq ft office building
Status: Under Construction
Thread
















A pic by me from the weekend showing plenty of progress with the prospect of an imminent concrete pour.


----------



## SteKnight

Victoria Riverside | Dantzic Street | 119/77/53/20m | 37/26/18/6 floors

Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Hawkins \ Brown
611 apartments and 23 townhouses
Status: Enabling works
Thread

A number of forumers reporting activity on site. This is likely related to the planned enabling works prior to main construction starting later this year. This phase involves diverting services and drainage, excavating existing piles and removing excess material to reduce the ground level of the site.


----------



## anorack 1

Hopefully when its completed l hope there's a plan to remove the crap from the Irk. Last time I looked there were a load of tyres dumped in it among the rest of the rubbish.


----------



## jrb

Circle Square(Bruntwood) - Twitter.

Our extraordinary neighbourhood has transformed over the past few months, with our first customers moving into No.1 Circle Square, and new residents already enjoying life at Vita Living. Symphony Park will be ready in time for #Summer, we'll see you on the green


----------



## jrb

shak digital - instagram

Sunset over Manchester skyline


----------



## SteKnight

Collier's Yard | Salford | 155m | 50 storeys

Developer: Renaker
Architect: OMI
559 residential apartments
Thread








News this week from Collier's Yard as a second tower crane is on it's way up - pic by Salformanc:


Salfordmanc said:


>


...and cladding samples were spotted on site by James0507:


james0507 said:


>


----------



## SteKnight

One Medlock Street | 41 & 13 floors

Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
Landscape architect: Planit-IE
Developer: Ask Real Estate & Whitbread
370 apartments & 393,000 sq ft offices
Status: Proposed
Thread
Website

Just a little update on this (but an excuse to post some pics of it again) - The developer's website has been updated to suggest a planning application for this mixed-used development on the south side of Manchester city centre is due to be submitted this summer.


----------



## towerpower123

Collier's Yard will have a gorgeous facade judging by the mockup


----------



## SteKnight

Bendix Street | New Cross | 13 floors

Developer: Mulbury City
Architect: Tim Groom
161 residential units and ground floor commercial
Status: Decision Notice Issued
Thread

A decision notice has been posted for this, one of three developments in the New Cross area planned by Mulbury City, allowing demolition of existing structures to commence.


----------



## SteKnight

Evershed House | Great Bridgewater Street | 36.5m | 8 floors

Developer: Credit Suisse Asset Management 
Architect: OMI
100,000 sq ft offices
Status: Approved
Thread

Plans to refurbish and extend 70 Bridgewater Street, providing an additional 30,000 sq ft of space over two additional floors, have been approved.


----------



## SteKnight

Oldham Road | New Cross | 12 floors

Developer: Mulbury City
Architect: Tim Groom
144 residential units
Status: Demolition
Thread

Demolition is now well underway at Mulbury's latest residential development, one of three they have planned for the New Cross neighbourhood.
















Wonky pic by me from last week:








Better pics taken by others:


Slow Burn said:


> Today





ferge said:


> Today [22/04/21]


----------



## jrb

Dock 5. Salford.

Bloody marvelous.

Brickies laying proper bricks.


----------



## jrb

Bridgewater Wharf.(Dock 5 is visible on the right in the CGI)


----------



## MarciuSky2

I like that Project


----------



## jrb

Plot C - New Bailey


----------



## jrb

Plots G and H Middlewood Locks.


----------



## jrb

Regent Road, Salford, heading towards Manchester City centre.


----------



## mileymc1

Still a few empty plots scattered around the center but the core is looking more dense these days. Upwards and outwards seems to be the motto, knocking and re-developing buildings as new as 20 years old to go for a bigger footprint. Along with new districts both under construction and planned across all neighboring sides of the city.

So much which still isn't visible in this shot! (Mayfield, Great Jackson area, First Street, Middlewood Locks, Greengate, Salford Quays etc)










Muse twitter via ToastRack


----------



## joeyoe121

It's amazing the transformation, there will be so much more in there in the next 5 years too


----------



## mileymc1

Axelferis said:


> Listen. In Manchester it is a stadium. In the rest of the world it is an arena.
> Have a good journey.


Arena or stadium, does it matter? Forgot Co-Op Live Arena (24k) vs AccorHotels Arena (20k) or Old Trafford Stadium (80k) vs Paris La Defense Stadium (30k). If you want to see an impressive stadium look no further than Pyongyang, the Rungrado Stadium (150k!) is mega impressive!


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth Tower.

Latest update drone video.

5 screen grabs.

Picture 4. Construction site for the 52 Storey Blade tower.



















































Enlarged from the 4th picture. A little blurred.


----------



## jrb

Manchester's growing skyline, and residential expansion out of the city centre, along the River Irwell, towards Pomona.

The Pomona masterplan, still to be made public, includes 2700 homes, stretching from Castlefield to Pomona Metrolink Station.(visible in the first picture)


----------



## jrb

Regent Plaza, Salford.

The 2 smller apartment blocks B & C at the back, are under construction. Blocks A, D & E, including the tower, will follow.


----------



## SteKnight

Osborne Yard | Oldham Road | 6 floors

Developer: Cert / Heatley Developments
Architect: Elevate
90 apartments
Oldham Road, Collyhurst
Status: *Approved*

This proposed development has been approved and a building control application has recently been submitted.


----------



## jrb

botanicamanchester - instagram

Botanica is really starting to come together! Our show apartments will be ready soon and we can’t wait to show you. Keep an eye out!

*Botanica | Chester Road | 19/16/7/7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

Todd Architects

Our Manchester studio are progressing exciting proposals for 165 new homes in Salford.

Comprising an 8 storey horizontal element rising to a 16 storey tower the design refers to the site’s industrial heritage with a façade of deep red brick and oxide red windows.

Maisonettes are located at ground floor, their front doors and small private gardens providing much needed animation to the street.

A large landscaped garden for residents is located on the roof with expansive views across the city.



























Home - TODD Architects


We design places for people, working collaboratively with clients across private and public sectors to create sustainable buildings that respond appropriately to brief, setting and budget. As an AJ100 leading UK practice, with studios in London, Belfast, Dublin and Manchester, we have for over...




www.toddarch.com


----------



## jrb

Circle Square.

The pocket park is now open.

Mike Dinsdale - Linkedin.

Some of the Circle Square, Manchester images from last week a few minutes before the rain came down..

Grey clouds when the sun's shining can be particularly dramatic in architecture photography.


----------



## jrb

COOP Live Indoor Arena. 

23,500 capacity



















Stuart Prosser - Construction Director at BAM Construct UK - Linkedin.

Co-op Live *week 9 progress*, and the works on site now occupying the full footprint, brilliant work from our supply chain that we have worked collaboratively with for the past *14 months*.


----------



## Mr.D00p

TBH, You'd have thought they'd want something that, externally at least, looked a bit more architecturally iconic than what essentially resembles nothing more than a parcel distribution wharehouse with a few LED's..


----------



## jrb

Mr.D00p said:


> TBH, You'd have thought they'd want something that, externally at least, looked a bit more architecturally iconic than what essentially resembles nothing more than a parcel distribution wharehouse with a few LED's..


You should go and read the thread on the Manchester forum. You would be in very good company.

atelier_homes - Instagram (apartment blocks under construction in the foreground)


----------



## jrb

Loads of new pictures and a good article.

Manchester Confidential.

*Blossoming tourism: RHS Garden Bridgewater opens*










*Jonathan Schofield visits the biggest tourism addition to the region for two decades*
THIS place is big and very much worth a trip.

The RHS Garden Bridgewater is opening on Tuesday 18 May and it will be the engine for a huge boost in visitor numbers to the region. 

The £35m project is presently just about the* largest gardening project taking place in Europe with a total estate of 154 acres* and, if this first look is anything to go by, it will attract guests from all over the UK, the Continent and beyond. 









Blossoming tourism: RHS Garden Bridgewater opens


Jonathan Schofield visits the biggest tourism addition to the region for two decades




confidentials.com


----------



## SteKnight

Victoria House | Great Ancoats Street | 77.5m | 25 floors

Developer: Forshaw / Salboy
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
177 apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

A demolition application has been submitted for this development within the Portugal Street East development framework area. It will front Great Ancoats Street and sit beside the Leonardo Hotel which is currently under construction. Construction of Victoria House is due to commence later this year. Ground testing rigs have also been spotted on site recently.


----------



## SteKnight

Downing Living | First Street South | 139/68/47/28m | 45/21/15/9 floors

Developer: Downing
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
1484 co-living apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

Some new renders have been released for this co-living development, due to start imminently, on the southern fringes of the city centre.


----------



## jrb

*Final two battle it out for £1.5bn ID Manchester*

Peel L&P with Urban Splash, and Bruntwood SciTech with London-based investor and developer Stanhope are vying for selection by the University of Manchester for the 4m sq ft mixed-use scheme.

The university is considering bids for the £1.5bn ID Manchester project after the four-party long-list was reduced to two parties. HBD and Singapore-based investor Mapletree Investments made the final four but have since dropped out of the running,_ Place North West_ understands.






















































Final two battle it out for £1.5bn ID Manchester - Place North West


Peel L&P with Urban Splash, and Bruntwood SciTech with London-based investor and developer Stanhope are vying for selection by The University of Manchester for the 4m sq ft mixed-use scheme.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

*Great Places proposes Ancoats Dispensary apartments*

The keenly-awaited redevelopment of the grade two-listed Manchester building in a 39-apartment affordable housing scheme has progressed, with plans now lodged.




































Great Places proposes Ancoats Dispensary apartments - Place North West


The keenly-awaited redevelopment of the grade two-listed Manchester building in a 39-apartment affordable housing scheme has progressed, with plans now lodged




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

*Curlew presses on with Hulme flats *

The London real estate group’s development arm has lodged plans with Manchester City Council for a 261-bedroom student accommodation block amid push back from local residents. 

Under the plans, Curlew Opportunities wants to demolish the vacant Gamecock pub on Boundary Lane, south of Manchester city centre. 

In its place, a 13-storey scheme designed by SimpsonHaugh would be built.


















Curlew presses on with Hulme flats - Place North West


The London real estate group's development arm has lodged plans with Manchester City Council for a 261-bedroom student accommodation block amid push back from local residents.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

New images of #MayfieldPark have been revealed! 6.5-acres of city-centre green space is coming your way




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393126169340428289


----------



## jrb

The Blade construction site.

lef_tsotour - Instagram


----------



## Mr.D00p

jrb said:


> New images of #MayfieldPark have been revealed! 6.5-acres of city-centre green space is coming your way
> 
> View attachment 1509102
> 
> 
> View attachment 1509105
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393126169340428289


What a waste of perfectly good development land!

Could fit at least six 150m+ towers there... 😁


----------



## jrb

Muse - Linkedin

Not for the faint-hearted! Birds-eye views from our New Victoria scheme in Manchester city centre are just in.

Repurposing a key site next to Manchester Victoria, we're creating 520 well-connected new homes over two, 20 and 25-storey buildings, with contractor VINCI and forward funded by Pension Insurance Corporation.

Working with Manchester City Council, the project received a Housing Infrastructure Grant grant from Homes England to accelerate delivery of the infrastructure needed to unlock the site.


----------



## jrb

Sam Crothers - Linkedin

Visuals of Island for HBD designed by Cartwright Pickard. 

Our Studio have been involved on the project throughout planning having produced initial Level 1 AVRs and now fully rendered planning & marketing cgi. Summed up perfectly by HBD as being “sympathetic to the surrounding buildings and the area’s history, keeping an authentic Manchester heritage feel with detailed brickwork and an industrial feel”. 

We think the building is a lovely addition to Manchester's city centre and hope to see it in our city soon.


----------



## jrb

Hive of activity.

Domis Construction - Twitter.

55 Queen Street apartments. Foreground.

Behind that is the Collier’s Yard apartments, 50 stories, core rising.

Behind that is New Victoria apartments, 25 stories, core completed.

Not sure if the crane in the far distance is going up or coming down?


----------



## SteKnight

The Gasworks | Gould Street | New Town | up to 107m | up to 35 floors

Developer: Southvalley Estates / MCR Property Group
Architect: AHR Architects
Landscaping: Planit:ie
1200 residential units over nine buildings
Thread 
Status: *Approved*

This 9-building residential complex has now been approved. The word is that the first phase (some of the lower rise elements) may begin construction later this year.


----------



## SteKnight

Kendals & Fraser | King Street West | 58.5/42.5m | 14/10 floors

Developer: Investec
Architect: Sheppard Robson
2 Office buildings, 10 + 14 storeys totalling 500,000 sq ft.
Thread
Status: *Approved*

This application for the refurb and extension of the Kendals building and a 14-storey new-build office building (to be built on an adjacent car park) has been approved.


----------



## jrb

Not a large proposal. But more so the retention of the Tree Of Knowledge Mural. Which is always good to see. Which is always good to see such things being retained, refurnished, and used again.

21/77707/LBC | Listed Building consent for the retention of the Tree of Knowledge, a mural by Boyson 1962, | Former Irwell Valley Campus Off Blandford Road Blandford Road Salford M6 6BD

D&AS 


































































Internal server error


----------



## jrb

A great shot of the location of the proposed Manchester HS2 station.

Stand corrected as I haven’t really followed the HS2 proposals. The low level car park, the office block, and sadly Gateway House https://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/tours/tour14/area14page16.html are to be demolished to make way for the proposed HS2 station. The large car park to the right was the site for the proposed 60 storey Piccadilly tower which sadly never saw the light of day. HS2 have now bought the car park from Balleymore For £25mill. Place North West | Ballymore sells Piccadilly Tower site to HS2
Manchester City Council are proposing a £1bill transport interchange for HS2, trains, trams, buses, etc.


----------



## jrb

David Millington - Linkedin


----------



## jrb

The Christie Cancer Research Facility - Didsbury

Chris Billington - Linkedin

Christie Hospital, Manchester

Latest photos by aerial photographer 360photosurvey.com during our 7th June aerial photoshoot flight op’ using our full size aircraft at 1500 ft during which we photographed multiple construction projects for our clients.


----------



## jrb

It's fair to say Mancunians love Metrolink.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403677135068446721


----------



## jrb

Viadux construction update video













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1303871776674589


----------



## SteKnight

Plot F Great Jackson Street | 51 & 51 floors

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson Haugh
Status: Proposed
Thread
Public Consultation

Proposals have been unveiled for two towers, each 51 floors, within the Great Jackson Street masterplan area.
























Looks like they are still undecided about the facade design, including the colour:


----------



## ComptonCC1975

Wow, love that design


----------



## VDB

*Latimer, Great Ducie* | Strangeways M3

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Great Ducie St, M3


Ward: Cheetham


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria


Project facts

Developer: Latimer | Clarion Housing


Architect: ?


Number of storeys: 8 to 20


Number of homes: 442 (60% affordable)

Proposals have been revealed for 442 apartments in Strangeways


----------



## jrb

Sohail Imran - Twitter



















PS. Add another 4 x 50+ storey towers to the Great Jackson Street cluster over the next few years.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link for the rest of the article.

The vast Victorian arches under Manchester Central are being converted into luxurious facilities to serve Viadux, Manchester’s newest residential tower under construction.

New images have just been released by developer Salboy showing how the arches will be used to create state-of-the-art amenities including a swimming pool and spa, atmospheric bar lounge and a residents’ entrance lobby complete with a giant aquarium.



























Manchester’s Victorian Arches to house swimming pool and aquarium | TheBusinessDesk.com


Intricate works taking place as part of £300m residential and office scheme



www.thebusinessdesk.com





Old picture. The arches. Currently a construction site. 

Domis Construction have now broken through the roof of the arches.


----------



## joeyoe121

Such a cool project, looking forward to seeing it rise next to the Beetham Tower


----------



## delores

SteKnight said:


> Plot F Great Jackson Street | 51 & 51 floors
> 
> Developer: Renaker
> Architect: Simpson Haugh
> Status: Proposed
> Thread
> Public Consultation
> 
> Proposals have been unveiled for two towers, each 51 floors, within the Great Jackson Street masterplan area.
> View attachment 1641064
> View attachment 1641074
> 
> View attachment 1641068
> 
> 
> Looks like they are still undecided about the facade design, including the colour:
> View attachment 1641080


Another material choice or architect would of been better. Too much of the same thing.


----------



## jrb

delores said:


> Another material choice or architect would of been better. Too much of the same thing.



Renaker. Same Architect, SimpsonHaugh. Same glass facade supplier. Own construction arm. Etc. It’s a tower conveyor belt.

The next big wait is Trintiy Island, also owned by Renaker. Ground testing has taken place. No details of any new proposals for the Site yet. Renaker may or may not use SimpsonHaugh Architects for the Trinty Island site as well?


----------



## gravesVpelli

Offspring of Deansgate and close up just makes it worse. Try something a bit more original - there must be other architects around who can conjure up something more contrasting (and eye-catching).


----------



## jrb

St John's/Enterprise City + wider area.

Under construction in the picture.

Novella residential tower - 23 stories. (rear)
Factory cultural centre. (left)
Goods Yard office block. ( centre )
Old Granada TV Studios - Mollie Motel. (front)
Globe & Simpson office block. (right)
Castlefield Viaduct - proposed highline. (far left)
Science & Industry Museum. (white covered refurbishment)


----------



## jrb

The Blade tower.


----------



## mileymc1

Loving these new wave of towers that are underway!


----------



## jrb

Maldron Hotel - 17 stories

McAleer and Rushe - Linkedin

The Maldron Hotel on Charles Street in Manchester is shaping up well and will be a fantastic new four-star hotel in the city to provide 278-bedrooms and leisure facilities. 

The building structure has topped out at 16-storeys and installation of the façade panels are currently at level 13. The hotel cladding design is made up of pigmented pre-cast concrete which steps back incrementally from the street in this prime city-centre site.


----------



## jrb

Kevin Eyres - Linkedin.

The Black Friar pub occupies a corner of the busy junction of Blackfriars Road and Trinity Way. As you can see from the image above, taken in March of 2013, it is closed and has been for some time. This Grade II listed building was designed by William Ball and is constructed of red brick and red sandstone and features a slate roof.












Black Friar - Salford



The resurrection of the Old Blackfriars pub is coming on 27th July 2021 following Covid delay.
Pub / Gastro / restaurant and private dining rooms.

Looks absolutely amazing....can't wait to enjoy this famous, listed landmark of Old Salford...now brought into the 21st century!





















































SALFORD’S HISTORIC BLACK FRIAR PUB IS ALMOST READY TO REOPEN AFTER 15 YEARS | News | Taste of Manchester


Top restaurants in Manchester




tasteofmanchester.com


----------



## hkskyline

SteKnight said:


> The Residence | Greengate | 110m & 45m | 34 & 14 floors
> 
> Developer: Elliot Group
> Architect: Jeffrey Bell Architects
> 300 residential apartments
> Thread
> 
> It's been a bumpy ride for this residential tower in Greengate, Salford over the years. Most of the concrete frame was completed prior to work ceasing on site about a year ago, but now it appears a deal has been struck between the developer and investors that will, fingers crossed, see construction resume in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place North West | The Residence investors close in on deal
> 
> 
> An agreement that would see a consortium of investors acquire the stalled £70m Salford tower scheme out of administration is close to being agreed, according to its developer Elliot Group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.placenorthwest.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1200599
> View attachment 1200631
> 
> View attachment 1200574
> 
> 
> This pic by Tony_H1 taken last year gives a sense of where things are up to:


7/9

9th July 2021. The Sorting Office, Mirabel Street, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

jrb said:


>


Nice to see its preserved, but its hardly a sensitive incorporation, there has been no attempt to include its frontage into the shape of the new buildings, with big blank walls facing from mosy directions, and no provision for any outside space, is there any outside space the other side?


----------



## BoulderGrad

cardiff said:


> Nice to see its preserved, but its hardly a sensitive incorporation, there has been no attempt to include its frontage into the shape of the new buildings, with big blank walls facing from mosy directions, and no provision for any outside space, is there any outside space the other side?


It looks like the house from Up. Someone just needs to tether a whole bunch of balloons to the roof.


----------



## VDB

cardiff said:


> Nice to see its preserved, but its hardly a sensitive incorporation, there has been no attempt to include its frontage into the shape of the new buildings, with big blank walls facing from mosy directions, and no provision for any outside space, is there any outside space the other side?


Agreed on the blank walls but it's actually quite nice on the inside. The communal gardens are great











I believe the green tiles were intended to echo the tiles used on pubs across the city


----------



## anorack 1

cardiff said:


> Nice to see its preserved, but its hardly a sensitive incorporation, there has been no attempt to include its frontage into the shape of the new buildings, with big blank walls facing from mosy directions, and no provision for any outside space, is there any outside space the other side?


Looks like the building in New York sandwiched between two skyscrapers.


----------



## jrb

Click on the Place North West link for more details and the full article.









Doors open at extended Terminal Two - Place North West


The centrepiece project of Manchester Airport’s £1bn transformation programme has welcomed its first passengers.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415404408016355331


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415360491078160387


----------



## jrb

The Blade and Cylinder are going to fill that gap perfectly.

Simon Kew - Linkedin


----------



## YalnızAdam

Orange city.


----------



## AbidM

YalnızAdam said:


> Orange city.


Not orange! Red city, the bricks are red!


----------



## cardiff

jrb said:


> View attachment 1773580


this image is so great, a uniformity and tidiness, despite the variations in height, really gives a sense of place and pride and great combination of some stunning old buildings and modest new ones.


----------



## mileymc1

Plot C, Phase 2 | Greengate
Residential | Salford
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Pre-Planning
Nearest transport: Victoria Station & Metro
Address: Plot C, New Boond Street, Greengate, M3 7NB
Detailed information

Architect: OMI Architects
Developer: Renaker
Floors: 42
Height: 127m
Number of apartments: 444
Ground commercial space: 1,300 square metres
This 42 storey proposal will join the cluster of Anaconda 130m _(gold building)_ and Colliers Yard 155m _(under construction)_. More towers in the pipeline for Greengate including Phase 3 from Renaker and the recently approved One Hertiage at 180m. This area be the second the most impressive cluster for talls outside Deansgate GJS.


----------



## jrb

It doesn't always rain in Manchester. 😎

COOP Live Arena - East Manchester.

Piling and groundworks continue.

This Afternoon.


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth tower,

Brian Duguid - Renaker


----------



## jrb

The Gate and Stile apartment blocks, Meadowside.

James Andrew - Twitter


----------



## VDB

*Kampus *| Village

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Aytoun Street, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly


Project facts

Developer: Henry Boot Developments


Architect: Mecanoo


Number of storeys: 14 | 15 | 16


Number of apartments: 478











Finishing touches now being applied to Kampus, photos by future.architect


----------



## VDB

Update on some of the developments ongoing around Middlewood Park in Central Salford


----------



## VDB

*Oldham Road *| New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oldham Road, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 12


Number of apartments: 144












Construction ramping up for Mulbury City's Oldham Road scheme. Photo by SteKnight


----------



## VDB

*Back Turner Street *| Northern Quarter

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Shudehill, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Salboy


Architect: Jon Matthews


Number of storeys: 6 | 17


Office space: 47,000 sq.ft.












Update at Back Turner Street by markydeedrop


----------



## jrb

Samantha Adams - Linkedin


----------



## jrb

2 tower clusters forming at each end of the city centre.

Great Jackson Street - left, Greengate/NOMA - right

3rd picture enlarged from the 2nd picture.

Manchester City - City Football Academy - Twitter


----------



## jrb

GMI Construction - Twitter

Great progression with the groundworks at Oldham Road in Manchester this week! With the crane base poured ahead of the crane installation in the coming weeks and the surrounding Pile Cap RC being formed, ready for installation. The team on site are making great progress!


----------



## mileymc1

Quick round up of a few Manchester developments completed or nearing completion. Mostly office and hotels at the minute. You can find more pics and keep up to date with everything over at the Manchester forum, pics and updates thanks to all the amazing guys & girls over there.

*Oxygen Tower *- 33 floors of residential apartments - 109m











*11 York Street* - 90,000 sq ft of Grade A Office space











*Motel One & StayCity St. Peters *- 491 bedroom hotel











*3 New Bailey* - 160,000 sq ft of Grade A Office space











*Kampus* - 533 Apartments among retail, hospitality and commercial units











*Riverside & Riverview Complex *- 35 & 17 floors of residential apartments - 110m











*Manchester New **Square* - 353 Apartments with ground floor commercial units











*Qbic Hotel* - 261 room hotel with ground floor restaurants











*Manchester Goods Yard* - 400,000 sq ft of Grade A Office space











*Elizabeth Tower *- 52 floors of residential apartments - 153m











*StayCity New Cross *- 288 bedroom hotel











*Affinity West Greengate*_ (phase one & two)_ - 356 apartments and 394 bedroom hotels











*The Lincoln *- 150,000 sq ft of Grade A Office space and revamped public square


----------



## jrb

Click on the PNW link below for further details of the proposal.

Ralli Quays - Salford (side of the city centre)

Place North West

Part of the Salford Central masterplan, the riverside site is to be redeveloped into a 212,000 sq ft office and a 280-bedroom hotel once the existing buildings have been demolished.

The Ralli Quays proposals are led by Legal & General’s investment management arm, LGIM and have been submitted to Salford City Council.










As it stands, Ralli Quays comprises 80,000 sq ft of office space and is occupied by HM Revenue & Customs. It was built in the early 1990s and is located opposite side of the River Irwell from Spinningfields.


















LGIM tables Ralli Quays plans - Place North West


Part of the Salford Central masterplan, the riverside site is to be redeveloped into a 212,000 sq ft office and a 280-bedroom hotel once the existing buildings have been demolished.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## manchesterfield

jrb said:


> As it stands, Ralli Quays comprises 80,000 sq ft of office space and is occupied by HM Revenue & Customs. It was built in the early 1990s and is located opposite side of the River Irwell from Spinningfields.


Not even been up 30 years! Does have a dated look about it though - love the new plans.


----------



## VDB

*Lampwick *| New Islington

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Old Mill Street, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: New Islington


Project facts

Developer: Manchester Life


Architect: Callison RTKL


Number of storeys: 6 | 10


Number of apartments: 213

Lampwick is now nearing completion - update by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Circle Square *| Oxford Road

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oxford Road, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Oxford Road


Project facts

Developers: Bruntwood, Select Property Group


Architect: Fielden Clegg Bradley


Office space: 606,000 sq.ft.


Number of apartments: 677

Finishing touches being applied to the first phase of Circle Square


----------



## VDB

*Botanica *| Cornbrook

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Chester Road, M16


Ward: Clifford


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook


Project facts

Developers: Bellward Properties


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of apartments: 363





























Ariel view of progress at Botanica. Photo by Dave Hankin


----------



## Justme

manchesterfield said:


> Not even been up 30 years! Does have a dated look about it though - love the new plans.


It's this horrible architecture that I've never found a name for. British Post Modernism maybe? Only really found in this country. Basically a developer decided that since AutoCAD went GUI, they don't need architects. So, they took the basic template of a brick house (like a child draws) and then extended it in AutoCAD, added a couple of simple geometric shapes they found in the template folder (like triangles or circles) and sent it to the building company. These buildings look the same all over the country, even if they are significantly different and are often characterised by tiny, cramped, pokey rooms and narrow hallways. If the developer was especially cheap or didn't even have a glass of wine with an architect for advice - they ended up with tiny, pokey entrances and reception areas with low claustrophobic ceilings.


----------



## manchesterfield

Justme said:


> It's this horrible architecture that I've never found a name for. British Post Modernism maybe? Only really found in this country. Basically a developer decided that since AutoCAD went GUI, they don't need architects. So, they took the basic template of a brick house (like a child draws) and then extended it in AutoCAD, added a couple of simple geometric shapes they found in the template folder (like triangles or circles) and sent it to the building company. These buildings look the same all over the country, even if they are significantly different and are often characterised by tiny, cramped, pokey rooms and narrow hallways. If the developer was especially cheap or didn't even have a glass of wine with an architect for advice - they ended up with tiny, pokey entrances and reception areas with low claustrophobic ceilings.


Yep. You can see them on trading estates all over the country!


----------



## VDB

*Viadux *| Deansgate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Great Bridgewater Street, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate


Project facts

Developer: Salboy


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of storeys: 40


Number of apartments: 375







































The crane for Viadux is starting to emerge from the Victorian brick arches above which the main tower will be built. Photo by City Veteran


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420280197832716288


----------



## VDB

*Dock 5* | Ordsall

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Ordsall Lane, M5


Ward: Ordsall


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook


Project facts

Developer: ForHousing


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Number of apartments: 394




















Construction update by Slow Burn


----------



## jrb

Excellent news about St Michael's

It's been a long and tortuous wait with many ups and downs and false dawns, but it finally looks like St Michael's is being delivered.(in phases)

Quite surprised they've decided to deliver the office phase 1st, with residential and the hotel being delivered at a later date

REVERE - St Michael's - Film, CGI, PC Tour









Revere Case Study — St. Michael's Manchester | VR, 3D, Brand + Web


Revere Case Study — St. Michael's Manchester | VR, 3D, Brand + Web




revere.design





More details via Place North West.









KKR to back £200m St Michael’s - Place North West


The US Investor has formed a joint venture with Neville-owned company Relentless to deliver the much-anticipated Manchester city centre mixed-use scheme.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## SteKnight

Park Place | Great Jackson Street | 56 & 56 floors | 172m & 172m

Developer: Great Jackson Street Developments
Architect: Hodder and Partners
1037 apartments
Status: *Approved*
Thread 

This pair of bad boys were *approved* by Manchester City Council this week.


----------



## SteKnight

Anchorage Gateway | Anchorage Quay | 101m | 31 floors

Architect: Chapman Taylor
Developer: Cole Waterhouse
290 Apartments
Status: *Under construction*
Thread

We are officially underway as a piling rig is now on site at what will be Salford Quays' tallest building.


----------



## SteKnight

Eliza Yard | Jersey Street, Ancoats | 8 & 7 floors

Developer: Manchester Life
Architect: Buttress
118 apartments
Status: *Approved*
Thread

This residential proposal was approved this week.


----------



## SteKnight

Ancoats Dispensary | Old Mill Street, Ancoats | 5 floors

Developer: Manchester Life
Architect: Buttress
39 apartments
Status:* Approved
*
Plans to restore and extend the grade II-listed Ancoats Dispensary building (built in 1874) into 39 apartments have been approved this week.


----------



## SteKnight

Ancoats Mobility Hub | Poland Street | 31m | 10 floors

Developer: Manchester Life
Architect: Buttress
400 car parking spaces, 100 EV charging ports, Car Hire, storage for 150 cycles with lockers and changing facilities, parcel and last-mile delivery service.
Status: *Approved*
Thread
Website

This project, which looks to provide a mixture of vehicle parking and other facilities for the local neighbourhood, has been approved this week.


----------



## jrb

Part of the Manchester skyline from 3 New Bailey office block.

The Blade and Cylinder, both 52 stories, are going up just to the right of Elizabeth tower. 2 white cranes. Viadux, 40 stories, is going up in-between Beetham and Axis. A crane has now been erected.

Cundall - Twitter


----------



## VDB

*Renaissance site *| Deansgate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Deansgate, M3


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria | Exchange Square


Project facts

Developer: Property Alliance Group | Starwood Capital


Architect: Jon Matthews Architects


Number of storeys: 27


Number of apartments: 282

Proposals have been revealed for a new residential building on Deansgate


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Loving the stepped element. A refreshing change from some of the other high-rise proposals in the city.

Manchester just keeps hitting it out of the park!


----------



## SteKnight

Phoenix Works | Ellesmere Street | 13 and 11 floors

Developer: DeTrafford
Architect: Corstorphine + Wright
Address: Ellesemere Street, M15
237 apartments
Status: *Approved*
Thread

This development from DeTrafford, the next phase of their Manchester Gardens residential community, comprises two blocks and was *approved* last week.


----------



## SteKnight

Courtyard Hotel | Chester Road | 53m & 38m | 17 & 12 floors

Developer: Bricks Group & Peel L&P
Architect: Leech Rhodes Walker
154-room hotel and 88 bedroom aparthotel
Status: *Planning application submitted*
Thread

A revised planning application has been submitted for this hotel and aparthotel scheme that will be operated by Marriott under it's Courtyard brand.


----------



## SteKnight

Middlewood Locks | Salford | Phase 4 | 15, 28 and 32 floors

Developer: Scarborough International Properties, Hualing Group, Metro Holdings
Architect: Whittam Cox
909 apartments, 22,500 sq ft commercial space & public square
Status: Planning application submitted
Thread

Two applications have been submitted by Scarborough for the fourth phase of the Middlewood locks scheme. The applications cover the construction of 909 apartments over three residential buildings, 15, 28 and 32 floors in height, as well as a public park.

A further application has been submitted to refresh the outline consent for the remaining scheme, which will include 500,000 sq ft offices, another 1000 homes, a 25-storey hotel, a 10-storey car park and a canal-side park.

Here's the render of phase four that has been circulated. No doubt more images will become available once the planning applications are published.


----------



## SteKnight

River Plaza | Derwent Street | Salford | 17 floors

Developer: Forshaw Land & Property Group and Property Alliance Group
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
160 residential apartments
Status: *Planning application submitted*
Thread

Another twist in the saga as Forshaw have submitted another application for this Salford development, having added a further 30 apartments and 3 floors onto the scheme designed by Jon Matthews Architects.


----------



## SteKnight

Student Castle | Hulme Street | 168m & 38m | 55 & 11 floors

Developer: GMS Parking
Architect: Glenn Howells Architects
853 student accommodation units & 8,460 sq ft of incubator workspace
Status: Approved
Thread

A story that I think was missed in this thread. After a few attempts, this proposal was finally *approved* last month.


----------



## jrb




----------



## mileymc1

*Trinity Island* | Castlefield
Apartments | City Zone

Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Pre-planning
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield
Address: Site D & Site C Trinity Way, Manchester, M3 4JH
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Floors: 60, 55, 48, 39
Heights: 130m up to 200m
Number of apartments: 1,950
Developer: Renaker
Plans for a new development comprising four residential towers has been proposed by Manchester based developer Renaker. Public consultation for feedback runs until Thursday 26th August. View the full documents and have your say here: Trinity Island


----------



## london lad

Whilst I'm sure this towers will be of similar high quality as the other Renaker/SH towers ( and they are impressive) but why do all these towers done by the developer/architect combo all look pretty much the same. Have they just got one template and the same page in the cladding catalogue? Couldn't they mix up the colours and shape for a change.


----------



## thewheel

london lad said:


> Whilst I'm sure this towers will be of similar high quality as the other Renaker/SH towers ( and they are impressive) but why do all these towers done by the developer/architect combo all look pretty much the same. Have they just got one template and the same page in the cladding catalogue? Couldn't they mix up the colours and shape for a change.


SH ♥ random cladding.

Ultimately it's down to cost. It's still hard to make residential skyscrapers stack up in the UK. The reason Manchester is seeing a skyscraper boom is largely because Renaker have found a way to cut costs by simplifying their developments. It's more like a production line than typical bespoke development.

RE: colour, or rather lack of it. They did actually recognise this in the plot F proposals where they indicate they could give that pair brassy yellow or black facades. So it's a shame we appear to have gone back to Deansgate Square grey glass walls, feels like a step backwards.


----------



## gravesVpelli

More high rise proposals are great, and now that Manchester has taken off, the more the better. But these really are clones of Deansgate - even the inverted shape is similar - such a pity and thereby boring. It seems that the faceted odd panelling plus straight up appears to be all the city will get in the tall ones. IC and 2C are even more straightforwardly dull.


----------



## delores

Have to agree SH while they do build quality buildings are becoming or have always been a bit predictable. They build too much in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by Egr on the Blade and Cylinder thread.

52 storey Cylinder tower to be named.......










Website will be launched soon.


----------



## jrb

By 2024, after spending £300m, Manchester City Council hope to reopen the town hall which will be refurbished, restored and saved from fading away.












New secrets revealed as £300m heritage project becomes one of Europe's biggest construction sites



Albert Square fronting the town hall is also being refurbished.


----------



## Mr.D00p

jrb said:


> By 2024, after spending £300m, Manchester City Council hope to reopen the town hall which will be refurbished, restored and saved from fading away.


If £300m is the builders estimate then I hope MCC has put aside at least another 30% on top of that for the usual builders BS 'unforeseen costs' excuse that they _always_ hit their customers with...tax payers are an especially juicy target for such things


----------



## anorack 1

When opened it will be the Jewell in the Crown of Manchester.
Isn't part of it going to be a hotel?


----------



## jrb

anorack 1 said:


> When opened it will be the Jewell in the Crown of Manchester.
> Isn't part of it going to be a hotel.


99% no. Unless I've missed that.


----------



## jrb

I have never understood the criticism of DS. And I still don't to this day.

Mime Dinsdale - Linkedin

I've been fortunate enough to have been photographing the externals of Renaker Build Ltd's Deansgate Square, Castle Wharf and Crown Street developments in Manchester from the ground and air for the last 9 months or so.

This shoot was instructed by Focchi Group who supplied almost all of the beautiful external envelope / cladding on Deansgate Square and Castle Wharf.

Photographing developments of this size usually requires two or three separate shoots waiting for some quality light to move and kiss as many elevations as possible. Very rarely happens on a single day in Manchester...

These are perfect examples to see how the light at different times of the day affects how the building looks.


----------



## jrb

Led by Katy Marks and her team at architecture firm Citizens Design Bureau (CDB), the Manchester Jewish Museum opened its doors in July 2021. The new museum, which is situated in one of the city’s most multicultural areas, explores universal experiences of journeys, communities and identities from the perspective of Manchester’s Jewish community.



























Contemporary Corten steel-clad extension to the Manchester Jewish Museum compliments the beauty of the city’s oldest synagogue | Archello


Led by Katy Marks and her team at architecture firm




archello.com


----------



## VDB

*Peelers Yard *| New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Goulden St, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 8


Number of apartments: 73




















Groundworks are starting at Peelers Yard. Photo by Byronic


----------



## mileymc1

SteKnight on the Manchester forum posted the below picture capturing just some of the activity around NOMA and New Cross. Once disconnected districts with dozens of surface carparks will soon have a new lease of life and feel apart of the city, filled with residential and commercial buildings.

See below all the developments under construction around the area:












*New Victoria* - Residential & Commercial

Floors: 25 / 20 / 8
Tallest building: 90m
Number of apartments: 520
Office Space: 150,000 sq ft
Status: Under Construction



















*4 Angel Square *- Commercial

Floors: 11
Office Space: 200,000 sq ft
Status: Under Construction










*The Gate & The Stile* - Residential _(with ground floor commercial use)_

Floors: 22 / 17
Tallest building: 70m
Number of apartments: 268 apartments / 14 townhouses
Status: Under Construction



















*New Cross Central* - Residential

Floors: 9
Number of apartments: 80
Number of townhouses: 12
Status: Under Construction










*Peelers Yard* - Residential

Floors: 8
Number of apartments: 73
Status: Under Construction










*Swan House* - Residential

Floors: 35 / 15
Tallest building: 99m
Number of apartments: 358
Ground floor Commercial: 4,800 sq ft
Status: Under Construction



















*New Cross Central* - Residential

Floors: 12
Number of apartments: 144
Status: Under Construction










*Victoria North* - Residential _(with commercial)_

Floors: 37 / 26 / 18
Tallest building: 119m
Number of apartments: 634
Commercial space: 15,000 sq ft
Number of townhouses: 12
Status: Under Construction




























*Mount Yard *- Residential

Floors: 12
Number of apartments/townhouses: 72
Prices from: 500k
Status: Under Construction










*Black Turner Street* - Residential _(with ground floor commercial)_

Floors: 18 / 6
Number of apartments: 57
Status: Under Construction










*Ancoats Gardens* - Residential 

Floors: 15
Number of apartments: 155
Status: Under Construction










*One Silk Street* - Residential

Floors: 9
Number of apartments: 75
Status: Under Construction










Lots of exciting projects happening within a relatively small, once rundown, soulless outskirt of the city core. The city is _literally_ pushing boundaries and continues to expand outwards. Plenty more to come, below are some other developments on the cards next!

*The Gas Works* - Residential _(with commercial and retail)_

Floors: 35 / 18 / 16 / 13 / 10
Tallest building: 107m
Number of apartments: 1,202
Status: Approved




























*3 Angel Square *- Commercial

Floors: 11
Office Space: 270,000 sq ft
Status: Approved










*2 Angel Square *- Commercial

Floors: 11
Office Space: 180,000 sq ft
Status: Approved










*40 Swan Street *- Residential

Floors: 10
Number of apartments: 120
Status: Approved










*Mulberry Bendix Street *- Residential

Floors: 13
Number of apartments: 161
Status: Approved










*87 Rochdale Road *- Residential

Floors: 12 / 10
Number of apartments: 287
Status: Pre-planning










*25 Rochdale Road *- Hotel

Floors: 12
Number of apartments: 253
Status: Approved



















*The Peak* - Residential

Floors: 41
Tallest building: 131m
Number of apartments: 360
Status: Approved


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Some quality looking stuff there, Miley. Has to be the most impressive area in terms of layout, variation and quality of proposals etc. Would be nice if Renaker tapped in to some of this style on the other side of the city.

I think the tower proposals around New Cross are great and are far less clinical than around the aforementioned cluster, but the most impressive element of this 'new' area for me are the mid-rises going up. The sheer variation and amount, some incorporating old buildings, others completely new but using facades that really compliment the existing pallet and materials. They fit seamlessly into the streetscape whilst helping bulk it up and connecting it with the city.

It's absolutely amazing what has been happening in Manchester over the last 4-5 years. Setting a benchmark for the other big hitters outside of London like Birmingham, Leeds, Liverpool. Always exciting to log on and see what new proposals and updates there are!

Thanks to all the contributors on here, VDB, SteKnight, Jrb, yourself, etc. You all do an excellent job.


----------



## SteKnight

Five New Bailey | Salford Central | 61m | 15 floors

Developer: English Cities Fund
Architect: Make
113,000 sq ft offices
Status: *Groundworks*
Thread

Groundworks have started on the latest office building for New Bailey, Salford.
















Pic by me taken over the weekend.


----------



## SteKnight

Swan House | Swan Street | New Cross | 98 & 45m | 34 & 15 floors

Developer: Cable Swan Ltd.
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
358 apartments
Status: *Demolition*
Thread

Steady progress being made on demolition - pics by me taken over the weekend.


----------



## SteKnight

Fifty5ive | Queen Street | Greengate | 58/43/21m | 19/14/7 fl 

Developer: Salboy
Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite Architects / Jon Matthews Architects
219 residential apartments
Status: Under construction
Thread

Salboy are building what are essentially two separate residential developments next door to each other in Greengate, Salford, that together total 219 apartments. A photo update by me taken over the weekend.


----------



## jrb

Islington Wharf.

Waterside Places will stay on as development manager for the 106-apartment scheme in the Manchester neighbourhood.

Waterside Places had secured planning approval in April 2020 for the project, which is located on the corner of Great Ancoats Street and Old Mill Street. Latimer said it would continue with those plans, with Morgan Sindall Construction set to begin work on the site in the next few months.










Designed by Ryder Architecture, the 77,000 sq ft development includes 33 one-bedroom apartments and 73 two-bedroom ones. Of those apartments, 54 will be available through shared ownership.









Latimer buys Waterside Places' final Islington Wharf site - Place North West


Waterside Places will stay on as development manager for the 106-apartment scheme in the Manchester neighbourhood.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## gravesVpelli

The 2020s is definitely the decade for the switch from offices to multi-story flats. Practically all these new builds and proposals are residential. I question whether all those residents will have the jobs to go to, without an increase in office/commercial builds? Or will they be largely financially dependent on the Government - ie. social housing.


----------



## JBGee

gravesVpelli said:


> The 2020s is definitely the decade for the switch from offices to multi-story flats. Practically all these new builds and proposals are residential. I question whether all those residents will have the jobs to go to, without an increase in office/commercial builds? Or will they be largely financially dependent on the Government - ie. social housing.


Very strange question.


----------



## jrb

From the top of the AO(Manchester) Arena car park, city centre.

Now.


----------



## SteKnight

Downing Living | First Street South | 139/68/47/28m | 45/21/15/9 floors

Developer: Downing
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
1484 co-living apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

This project looks to be starting as vegetation has been cleared and cabins are being delivered to the site. The first phase of the development is expected to be the tower.












iwillo said:


> This morning


----------



## delores

jrb said:


> By 2024, after spending £300m, Manchester City Council hope to reopen the town hall which will be refurbished, restored and saved from fading away.
> 
> View attachment 1879401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New secrets revealed as £300m heritage project becomes one of Europe's biggest construction sites
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Square fronting the town hall is also being refurbished.
> 
> View attachment 1879396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879393













The refurbishment looks great. It's a pity that the surrounding heritage buildings surrounding the Town Hall have gradually disappeared. Never liked this building especially.


----------



## jrb

High Definition Apartments - Mediacity - Salford Quays - 17+14 stories

The last picture has been enlarged. Shows the brickwork, bottom left side corner of the building.

Liam Gordon - Linkedin

And just like that! 

Following commencement back in September 2020, Bowmer and Kirkland Ltd continue to make excellent progress on High Definition (formerly plot D3) at MediaCityUK with topping out due to take place early September, ahead of programme.

The ground floor marketing space is almost complete with handover to Clarion Housing Group / Latimer due to take place at the beginning of October.

Brilliant to see the new Media City development by Glenbrook this weekend in Manchester.










Charles Major - Linkedin

Brilliant to see the new Media City development by Glenbrook this weekend in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Did a bit of a city centre construction roundup on Saturday. Will post the pictures later on today(hopefully) on the Manchester forum and on here.


----------



## Headancer

Have we got a list if what is still to come in terms of proposed towers. 
Names and location.


----------



## SteKnight

Headancer said:


> Have we got a list if what is still to come in terms of proposed towers.
> Names and location.


Hi, I try and maintain a list of 90m+ towers that are completed, under construction, approved or proposed - you can find it by going to the link in my signature. I'll recreate it here as well. Unfortunately it doesn't list exact locations, or include pictures, but it links to the relevant threads where you can find more info. If I get chance, I may try and add pics at some point.


*Name**Height**Floors**City**Status*Deansgate Square South200.5m64ManchesterCompletedTrinity Islands D1180m60ManchesterProposedOne Heritage Tower173m55SalfordApprovedPark Place172m56ManchesterApprovedPark Place172m56ManchesterApprovedBeetham Tower169m50ManchesterCompletedStudent Castle168m55ManchesterApprovedTrinity Islands D2164.6m55ManchesterProposedDeansgate Square East158m50ManchesterCompletedCotton Quay Tower 1157.5m48SalfordApprovedColliers Yard155m50SalfordUnder ConstructionThe Blade154m52ManchesterUnder ConstructionThe Circle154m52ManchesterUnder ConstructionPlot F Great Jackson Street154m52ManchesterProposedPlot F Great Jackson Street154m52ManchesterProposedElizabeth Tower152.6m52ManchesterT/OTrinity Islands C2144.7m48ManchesterProposedDeansgate Square West140m44ManchesterCompletedDowning Co-Living139m45ManchesterApprovedSt. Michael's138.5m40ManchesterApprovedViadux136m40ManchesterUnder ConstructionThe Peak131m41ManchesterApprovedAnaconda Cut130m44SalfordCompletedX1 Michigan Towers Phase 3126.5m41SalfordApprovedPlot C Renaker GreengateTBC42SalfordProposedOne Medlock StreetTBC41ManchesterProposedCotton Quay Tower 2123m37SalfordApprovedDeansgate Square North122m37ManchesterCompletedVictoria Riverside Tower A119.3m37ManchesterGroundworksTrinity Islands C1119m39ManchesterProposedCIS Tower118m25ManchesterCompletedAffinity Circle Square Tower118m38ManchesterT/OThe Northlight115m23ManchesterProposedUnion Living Tower 2113m36ManchesterApprovedGorton Street, Greengate112m36SalfordPlanning app submittedAffinity Riverview110.5m35SalfordT/OThe Residence110.3m34SalfordStalledThe Gasworks109.5m35ManchesterApprovedOxygen109m33ManchesterT/OX1 Michigan Towers Phase 2108.8m35SalfordApprovedAngel Gardens Tower108m35ManchesterCompleted17 New Wakefield Street107m37ManchesterCompletedCity Tower107m30ManchesterCompletedAnchorage Gateway101m31SalfordUnder ConstructionMiddlewood Locks Phase 4101m32SalfordPlanning App SubmittedUnion Living Tower 199m32ManchesterUnder ConstructionCotton Quay tower 398.5m31SalfordApprovedSwan House98m31ManchesterDemolitionX1 Michigan Towers Phase 196.7m31SalfordApprovedTransition Tower 196m32ManchesterApprovedThe Fairfax96m29ManchesterApprovedArtisan Heights95m32ManchesterCompletedAxis93m27ManchesterCompletedNumber 1 Spinningfields92m20ManchesterCompletedRiver Street92m32ManchesterCompletedCotton Quay tower 491.5m27SalfordApprovedDeansgate South91m28ManchesterRefusedFurness Quay90m26SalfordT/OArndale Tower90m25ManchesterCompletedBlue Tower, MediaCity90m18SalfordCompleted


----------



## VDB

*The Blade & Three60 *| Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Silvercroft Street, M15


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate


Project facts

Developer: Renaker


Architect: Simpson-Haugh


Number of storeys: 51 | 51


Height: 152 metres | 152 metres


Number of apartments: 855











Cores now rising at The Blade & Three60. Photo by Slow Burn


----------



## VDB

*Middlewood Locks Phase 4 *| Central Salford

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Middlewood, M5


Ward: Ordsall


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: Scarborough International 


Architect: Whittam Cox


Number of storeys: 12 | 16 | 27 | 31


Number of apartments: 909

Plans for Middlewood Locks phase 4 have been submitted to Salford City Council for approval. View them here and here.


----------



## VDB

*40 Swan Street *| New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Swan Street, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: CAPITAL&CENTRIC


Architect: Hawkins\Brown


Number of storeys: 9


Number of apartments: 118

Manchester City Council have granted planning approval for 40 Swan Street.


----------



## VDB

*Tribeca House *| Northern Quarter

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Dale Street, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly | Piccadilly Gardens


Project facts

Developer: Kamani


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Office space: 23,484 sq.ft.

Completion is nearing for Tribeca House. Scaffolding has come down to reveal the Victorian building next door, which has been rebuilt above the second floor after fire damage a few years back. Photos by flange.


----------



## jrb

Three60.


















Three60 - Ashton Hawks


Manchester’s newest icon on the skyline boasts a luxury living aesthetic like no other. The cylindrical design will offer breath-taking views of Manchester,




www.ashtonhawks.com


----------



## jrb

Kampus - city centre 

Capital & Centric

2016.





































2021.






































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439878309685473285



























(Unfortunately the article in the MEN is over lapped by numerous adds)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439942088876077059


----------



## jrb

A new Trafford City CGI flythrough video from Peel.

Features Trafford Waters, Therme Manchester, Modern Surf, Port Salford, Barton-upon-Irwell retail park, etc.


----------



## jrb

Therme Resort and Modern Surf.

Therme Resort onsite early next year. Modern Surf received planning permission today.































































Surf's up in Trafford after council waves through £60m lagoon - Place North West


Irish developer McKinney Group is to create Modern Surf on Peel L&P-owned land near the Trafford Centre.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Brunswick (Mill) Place approved.













































Maryland’s £58m Brunswick Place approved - Place North West


Manchester City Council signed off on the 277-home scheme at its planning meeting on Thursday after conducting a site visit.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## anorack 1

jrb said:


> Brunswick (Mill) Place
> 
> 
> jrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunswick (Mill) Place approved.
> 
> View attachment 2100417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2100415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2100410
> 
> 
> View attachment 2100425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland’s £58m Brunswick Place approved - Place North West
> 
> 
> Manchester City Council signed off on the 277-home scheme at its planning meeting on Thursday after conducting a site visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.placenorthwest.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will make a big improvement to the area and also preserve the historic mill, which looking at the state of the building could easy fall down.
Click to expand...


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440774879951814656










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441055000889905152


----------



## VDB

*Plot C, Greengate *| Greengate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Collier Street, M3


Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria | Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: Renaker


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Number of storeys: 43


Number of apartments: 444


Ground floor flexible use space: 7,139 sq.ft.

Plans have been submitted to Salford City Council for Plot C, Greengate. They can be viewed here.




















As part of the plans, the public realm surrounding the building will be redeveloped - including on Collier Street, where the historic Collier Street Baths is planned to be refurbished and brought back into use as a food hall.


----------



## jrb

VUCITY - instagram

These 2 VU.CITY images, with Manchester Library at the centre, show an aerial view of Manchester as it is now, & how it will be once all ongoing major developments are completed.



















Future Greengate.(hopefully)

From the Plot C planning application.


----------



## jrb

Screen grabbed from the BBC iPlayer Great Manchester Run aerial footage on Sunday. The screen grabs are a little grainy.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Oh noes! As someone who ditched the License Fee, will the BBC now be coming after me for looking at some pictures of iPlayer content..

Please don't grass on me..


----------



## mileymc1

*Island Site* | City

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click

Location

Address: John Dalton Street, M2
Ward: Deansgate
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: St Peter's Square
Project facts

Developer: Henry Boot Developments
Architect: Cartwright Pickard
Number of storeys: 10
Office space: 100,000 sq.ft.
*Approved *today by Manchester City Council.


----------



## wakka12

Manchester is beginning to take on a red hue from aerial views due to all the nice new modern brick buildings in conservation areas, great to see!


----------



## jrb

Apologies for not posting my latest city centre pictures taken on Sunday in the thread.

If you would like to see them please click on the Manchester Construction page link below.









Manchester Construction Projects


Projects being built in Manchester




www.skyscrapercity.com





New Blade and Cylinder construction drone video.


----------



## jrb

SODA - School of Digital Arts

Andy Fallon - Linkedin

Looking forward to opening the doors VERY SOON to our staff and students showcasing this £35m investment in world class innovative workspaces, networks, teaching and research in film, animation, UX design, photography, game design, AI and more…

































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446044938614059016


----------



## jrb

First Light Pavilion at Jodrell Bank Discovery Centre




































The First Light Pavilion - Jodrell Bank


The transformative First Light Project will unlock the potential of Jodrell Bank’s unique and inspiring history, creating a new must-see national heritage destination and offering spectacular new visitor facilities for audiences, school children and communities alike. The centre piece of the...




www.jodrellbank.net













Hassell | First Light Pavilion Visitor’s Centre


Jodrell Bank in the north of England has over 50 years of intergalactic stories to reveal. As the world’s oldest existing radio astronomy observatory and site of some of the most ground breaking intergalactic discoveries since the dawn of the Space Age, the new First Light Pavilion cultural centre…




www.hassellstudio.com





The grass on the roof looks a bit patchy, but it will eventually grow to cover the roof.

Ryan Southern - Linkedin

First Light Pavilion, Jodrell Bank for University of Manchester delivered by Kier safely, to programme and to budget.

Andrew Cobbold - Linkedin

First Light Pavilion at Jodrell Bank Discovery Centre for The University of Manchester. The exhibition fit-out will shortly commence.














































Jodrell Bank Observatory


----------



## Mr.D00p

Has it been fitted with a '...Frickin Laser Beam' yet?


----------



## anorack 1

Yes it will always be the CIS to people of this area, why re-brand it? Society doesn't do it at all.


----------



## anorack 1

jrb said:


> SODA - School of Digital Arts
> 
> Andy Fallon - Linkedin
> 
> Looking forward to opening the doors VERY SOON to our staff and students showcasing this £35m investment in world class innovative workspaces, networks, teaching and research in film, animation, UX design, photography, game design, AI and more…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446044938614059016


Good to see the Sulutations pubs still going strong.


----------



## jrb

Abraham Lincoln is back. Lincoln Square redevelopment.










Taken Saturday.


----------



## jrb

No4 New Bailey. Prelet to British Telecom.


----------



## jrb

Collier's Yard, Greengate. 50 stories.


----------



## Mr.D00p

jrb said:


> Abraham Lincoln is back. Lincoln Square redevelopment.


Err..why?

Could the developers not find anyone from the UK worthy of such a statue and development name?


----------



## sidrabble

Mr.D00p said:


> Err..why?
> 
> Could the developers not find anyone from the UK worthy of such a statue and development name?


It commemorates a proud moment for Manchester and backdrop to a chapter of its rivalry with Liverpool. You can find out about it here: Why Manchester has an Abraham Lincoln statue and square

"As the largest processor of cotton in the world, Manchester took a strong moral and political stance by supporting Lincoln despite his blockade of the Confederate states beginning in April 1861. This measure drastically reduced supplies of cotton reaching Liverpool and, therefore, the cotton mills of Lancashire.

The aim, for Lincoln, was to out-manoeuvre the Confederate states, win the civil war and ultimately abolish the US slave trade.

But Manchester and the surrounding area, which had once clothed the world, found 60% of its mills falling idle, largely as a result of the blockade.

Mill and shipping companies lobbied for the blockades to be destroyed, and in cities as nearby as Liverpool, opposition to the embargo and support for the Confederacy mounted.

But in a meeting at the Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1862, in a show of defiance despite potential starvation and destitution, workers agreed to maintain support for Lincoln and the embargo."


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

sidrabble said:


> But in a meeting at the Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1862, in *a show of defiance* despite potential starvation and destitution, workers agreed to maintain support for Lincoln and the embargo."


But like today's protests, they are always a tiny fraction of opinion: poll tax "riots", fox hunting, CND, George Floyd marches... 3million people could march, but 63million did not because they were apathetic or opposed or indisposed. There was no pro poll tax march, no let's hunt foxes and no let's nuke Iran etc...

Protests, like at Old Trafford before the Liverpool match, do not reflect opinion as a whole and more importantly the actual message people wish to convey ie.. reform of poll tax (if at all!), expand military spending on non-nuclear defence instead (CND were in reality opposed to all weaponary, unlike say the Church of England who owned vast chunks of BAe systems).

Grey. Not black or white.


----------



## Mr.D00p

sidrabble said:


> It commemorates a proud moment for Manchester and backdrop to a chapter of its rivalry with Liverpool. You can find out about it here: Why Manchester has an Abraham Lincoln statue and square
> 
> "As the largest processor of cotton in the world, Manchester took a strong moral and political stance by supporting Lincoln despite his blockade of the Confederate states beginning in April 1861. This measure drastically reduced supplies of cotton reaching Liverpool and, therefore, the cotton mills of Lancashire.
> 
> The aim, for Lincoln, was to out-manoeuvre the Confederate states, win the civil war and ultimately abolish the US slave trade.
> 
> But Manchester and the surrounding area, which had once clothed the world, found 60% of its mills falling idle, largely as a result of the blockade.
> 
> Mill and shipping companies lobbied for the blockades to be destroyed, and in cities as nearby as Liverpool, opposition to the embargo and support for the Confederacy mounted.
> 
> But in a meeting at the Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1862, in a show of defiance despite potential starvation and destitution, workers agreed to maintain support for Lincoln and the embargo."


Bolshie Northerners...some things never change 😁😜


----------



## anorack 1

Uomo Senza Nome said:


> After 3 mins of thoughts, I will always call it CIS. I assume as CIS no longer own, the sign cannot remain without "issues" but it's a shame. It's the Pan Am building, it's the Sears Tower, and it will be the CIS Tower.
> 
> Ask me again in 5 years.





Mr.D00p said:


> Err..why?
> 
> Could the developers not find anyone from the UK worthy of such a statue and development name?


Lincoln thanked the cotton workers of Manchester and Lancashire for their support of the Union cause in apposing slavery. Which resulted in the cotton famine when some people starved to death in this area. The statutes there as a tribute to the brave stand the cotton workers of Lancashire took over slavery.


----------



## JBGee

Mr.D00p said:


> Bolshie Northerners...some things never change 😁😜


Ha,
to be fair it would have taken two seconds to google 'Manchester Abraham Lincoln' for your answer


----------



## anorack 1

Groundworks have started on the Brunswick Mill development.


----------



## jrb

anorack 1 said:


> Groundworks have started on the Brunswick Mill development.


Diggers on-site. I will post the pictures tomorrow.

Viadux tower.

Originally posted by benjashmcr.










Today.

Scott Hughes - LinkedIn

Great team effort in removing this listed bridge facade from Manchester City centre. Another great collaboration between SDH Engineering & Profiling Domis Construction.
































































Originally posted by TC88.

53two - Twitter.


----------



## jrb

Approved last week.

Christian Gilham - LinkedIn.

A great week for Leach Rhodes Walker at planning committee in Manchester, our home City. We had our new Hotel and Aparthotel at Cornbrook for Bricks approved, alongside a new homeless shelter we have been doing charitably supporting MCR's charitable foundation. we hope more new buildings that support both the local economy as well as helping the homeless.










.


----------



## jrb

Domis Construction - Linkedin

We can't 'get over' this incredible achievement at Viadux. Together with SDH Engineering & Profiling and P.P. O'Connor, the Domis team have meticulously removed part of the Bridgewater Street Bridge - a piece of the Grade II Listed Castlefield Viaduct.

Weighing in at nearly twenty tonnes and measuring 17 x 3.8 meters - *the main cast iron arch will be resized, refurbished and reinstalled (though not in quite the same place of course!) later on in the scheme*.

The opening up of Great Bridgewater Street is an integral part of the overall Viadux scheme. When complete, this area will be transformed into a well-lit area for pedestrians and will help to bridge the historical connection between the Castlefield Viaduct and the Grade II Manchester Central building.

The viaduct itself was built in the late 1800's by iconic engineers Heenan and Froude, and (until now!) has remained largely untouched for half a century. We are delighted to be making a contribution to a new vision for this incredible slice of Manchester's history.

Thanks to all involved.














































Nikita Haywood - Project Administrator at Domis Construction - Linkedin

To mark my last week on Viadux, I decided to climb the Tower Crane.

Viadux has been my favourite project to be involved in so far, and it has been fab to work with all involved.


----------



## jrb

Stockport is one of the 10 districts that make up Greater Manchester.











Stockport Interchange

TfGM is working with Stockport Council and the Greater Manchester Combined Authority (GMCA) on a multi-million-pound transformation of Stockport's bus station into a modern transport interchange.

The new transport interchange is part of an exciting £1 billion investment that's under way to make Stockport an even better place in which to live, work, play and connect.
Key design aspects of the new development include: 

A fully accessible, covered passenger concourse in the interchange with seated waiting areas
Cycle storage facilities
20 bus stands, giving space for future growth in bus services
New bus and train travel information screens, plus a Travelshop
Fully accessible toilets with baby changing and Changing Places facilities*
A new two-acre town centre park above the interchange, bringing more green space to Stockport town centre for everyone to enjoy
A 'blue-roof' drainage system that will capture and store rainwater to allow control run-off into drainage outfall and watercourses mitigating any flood risk
Stair and lift links between the new park, interchange and Trans Pennine Trail
A new cycle and pedestrian link between the interchange and Station Rd will see the installation of a wildflower retaining wall. The link is a vital piece of infrastructure that will allow for improved access from the new interchange and the rail station.
196 (126 Two Bedroom, 70 One Bedroom) new, high-quality residential apartments off Daw Bank.






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454078305829785600


----------



## jrb

Enterprise City - Linkedin

We're pleased to announce plans to expand the Exchange scheme to Campfields following some exciting funding news!

Manchester City Council has secured almost £20m of funding to transform two dilapidated buildings and three railway arches into spaces for the tech and creative industries.

Allied London will work with the City Council as its development partner to deliver the repairs and refurbishment works and manage the Exchange Enterprise City tech hub workspace as part of the wider Enterprise City district.

A catalyst for creative evolution

Campfields will be a catalyst and site of further evolution for the creative and tech community developed by the Exchange, currently based at Department Bonded Warehouse.

Home to 1,500 tech, media, digital and creative workers

Its inventory will provide further facilities for 1,000 permanent residents and a further 500 transient residents, in the growing tech, media, digital and creative industries, allowing start-ups to scale and generate an estimated 1,000 new job opportunities in these dynamic growth sectors.










Old Aerial picture of Upper and Lower Campfields Markets, Castlefield.
















































https://blog.scienceandindustrymuseum.org.uk/the-history-of-lower-campfield-market/


----------



## SteKnight

Same architect as Dollar Bay.


----------



## jrb

The Blade and Three60.(just visible)

The Manc Group - Linkedin


----------



## jrb

Plot F towers, Great Jackson Street.

Renaker press release today.

We are delighted to have submitted a planning application for a new development located within the Great Jackson Street masterplan, near Deansgate at the southern end of the city centre core.

The development comprises two 51-storey residential towers providing 988 new homes with a mix of 1, 2 and 3 bedroom high-quality apartments. Each proposed building boasts its own extensive residents’ amenity space including co-working space, gym, lounges, private underground car and cycle parking. Externally, each building will be surrounded by extensive public realm and an abundance of green space including a private garden for residents to enjoy.

Architecturally both towers have the same distinctive aesthetic, the façades are made from glass feature chamfered edges incrementally increasing and decreasing every 5 storeys, creating a dynamic vertical movement up the tower. SimpsonHaugh is the appointed architect for the development. Careful consideration has been taken to ensure the towers’ designs matches the wider skyline and landscape of the masterplan area, whilst the position and orientation of the proposed towers create a strong relationship with neighbouring development, Deansgate Square.

This planning submission represents another significant step in our journey to revitalise the neighbourhood, and deliver, subject to approval, the aspirations of Manchester City Council’s Great Jackson Street Strategic Regeneration Framework, through the creation of high-quality new homes set within two striking unique towers along with extensive public realm.


----------



## jrb

New Bailey office district.

5 office blocks.
2 car parks.

1 New Bailey.
2 New Bailey.
3 New Bailey.
4 New Bailey 
5. Eden.










Eden.










































Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com





4 New Bailey - Prelet to BT.


----------



## jrb

Please read the article. Interview with Mike Ingall, CEO, Allied London, about the proposal.

Allied London has developed early-stage proposals for Air Concept, an innovative 300,000 sq ft workspace at Enterprise City in Manchester designed to boost collaboration and sustainability.

Air Concept could reach 50 storeys, although Ingall said the office space will stop at the 25-storey mark.














































Ingall proposes 'provocative' Manchester office concept - Place North West


Allied London has developed early-stage proposals for Air Concept, an innovative 300,000 sq ft workspace at Enterprise City in Manchester designed to boost collaboration and sustainability.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

A 15-storey block featuring 107 apartments is the developer’s latest project within Manchester’s burgeoning Piccadilly East district. 

Having conducted a consultation on the proposals earlier this year, Capital&Centric has now lodged a planning application for the £28m Ferrous on Chapeltown Street.



























Capital&Centric irons out £28m Ferrous plans - Place North West


A 15-storey block featuring 107 apartments is the developer’s latest project within Manchester’s burgeoning Piccadilly East district.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## delores

jrb said:


> Plot F towers, Great Jackson Street.
> 
> Renaker press release today.
> 
> We are delighted to have submitted a planning application for a new development located within the Great Jackson Street masterplan, near Deansgate at the southern end of the city centre core.
> 
> The development comprises two 51-storey residential towers providing 988 new homes with a mix of 1, 2 and 3 bedroom high-quality apartments. Each proposed building boasts its own extensive residents’ amenity space including co-working space, gym, lounges, private underground car and cycle parking. Externally, each building will be surrounded by extensive public realm and an abundance of green space including a private garden for residents to enjoy.
> 
> Architecturally both towers have the same distinctive aesthetic, the façades are made from glass feature chamfered edges incrementally increasing and decreasing every 5 storeys, creating a dynamic vertical movement up the tower. SimpsonHaugh is the appointed architect for the development. Careful consideration has been taken to ensure the towers’ designs matches the wider skyline and landscape of the masterplan area, whilst the position and orientation of the proposed towers create a strong relationship with neighbouring development, Deansgate Square.
> 
> This planning submission represents another significant step in our journey to revitalise the neighbourhood, and deliver, subject to approval, the aspirations of Manchester City Council’s Great Jackson Street Strategic Regeneration Framework, through the creation of high-quality new homes set within two striking unique towers along with extensive public realm.
> 
> View attachment 2434903


Really not a fan of these towers the current towers looks great but this just looks like overdevelopment and the composition of the towers is really bad. It would be good if the developers used a different architect instead of the Simpson yet again.


----------



## jrb

46 night and day drone aerial pictures of Manchester city centre, and the city centre skyline, by (credit) *Ingus Kruklitis* on *Alamy*.

Click on the link below the 3 pictures, click on the picture, click on the preview arrow, click on view, and you can see the larger picture.

































Manchester skyline hi-res stock photography and images - Alamy


Find the perfect manchester skyline stock photo, image, vector, illustration or 360 image. Available for both RF and RM licensing.




www.alamy.com


----------



## SBJ-Holte

Manchester should look towards Hamburg


----------



## jrb

delores said:


> Really not a fan of these towers the current towers looks great but this just looks like overdevelopment and the composition of the towers is really bad. It would be good if the developers used a different architect instead of the Simpson yet again.



Point accepted.

But.

There are subtle differences in all the different towers. They may not be visible in the CGI’s, but they will be visible in real life. I’ll touch on Renaker in the coming days.

The Blade.



















Systems.

Tower: SSG units alternating triple glazing vision units, enamelled DGU spandrel panels with varied grey tones, anodised perforated aluminium purge vents. West and East elevations featuring light grey enamelling, North and South elevation featuring dark grey enamelling. Furthermore, South elevation integrates projecting horizontal and vertical aluminium fins.

Podium: toggle façade with external anodized fins and perforated sheet spandrel panels.















Crown Street Phase 2 - C4 Tower "The Blade" - Focchi


The Blade: a new icon on Manchester skyline.




www.focchi.it


----------



## jrb

SBJ-Holte said:


> Manchester should look towards Hamburg


2 completely different cities with different histories. No 2 cities are the same, nor should they be. All cities have their own characteristics good and bad. Manchester has Victorian buildings that Hamburg doesn't have. And vice-versa with Hamburg and it’s wonderful old buildings. Hamburg doesn’t have towers. Personally I’d hate it if Manchester didn’t have towers.

You have to remember, (Gtr) Manchester is a regional city with a population of only 2.8mill. It punches above it’s weight with it’s economy, investment, jobs, etc. The transformation of Manchester and the the city centre over the last 20 years has been nothing but spectacular.


----------



## jrb

Castle Irwell - Salford.
Property Developer - Salboy (Fred Done)

Castle Irwell phase one now fully sold out. Phase 2 construction underway, new releases in 2022
















































https://castleirwell.com/


----------



## gravesVpelli

jrb said:


> Point accepted.
> 
> But.
> 
> There are subtle differences in all the different towers. They may not be visible in the CGI’s, but they will be visible in real life. I’ll touch on Renaker in the coming days.
> 
> The Blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systems.
> 
> Tower: SSG units alternating triple glazing vision units, enamelled DGU spandrel panels with varied grey tones, anodised perforated aluminium purge vents. West and East elevations featuring light grey enamelling, North and South elevation featuring dark grey enamelling. Furthermore, South elevation integrates projecting horizontal and vertical aluminium fins.
> 
> Podium: toggle façade with external anodized fins and perforated sheet spandrel panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Street Phase 2 - C4 Tower "The Blade" - Focchi
> 
> 
> The Blade: a new icon on Manchester skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.focchi.it


Although the overall look and clad look promising, it is too similar (in style, shape and external elevation) to the Deansgate towers for any juxtaposition of individuality. When designing tall towers, because they are relatively few here, need to break from the same formulas, which are becoming a little monotonous. Perhaps the cylindrical tower proposed will be more different.


----------



## jrb

gravesVpelli said:


> Although the overall look and clad look promising, it is too similar (in style, shape and external elevation) to the Deansgate towers for any juxtaposition of individuality. When designing tall towers, because they are relatively few here, need to break from the same formulas, which are becoming a little monotonous. Perhaps the cylindrical tower proposed will be more different.


Hopefully?

Slow Burn has done a good construction update of NOMA, New Victoria, and New Cross.

He has kindly asked forum members not to repost his pictures, so I’m posting a link to his pictures which are at the bottom of the page.

Well worth clicking on the link and scrolling down the page to see the pictures.









Construction thread: Prominent inner city developments


I especially liked pic's 3 and 4. Always nice to see Brum's bar scene is thriving. ;) Brum's skyline is shaping-up without doubt,mate.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jrb

If anyone wants to follow the construction of the Coop Live Arena?

New brand partner announced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467864935233425423
Webcam is live!

Click on link below and scroll to the bottom of the page

Some rain droplets or dirt obscuring the view atm, but they should eventually clear up.

19th November.(Twitter post)










Today.(screen grab)















The Arena | Co-op Live


The Arena | Co-op Live




www.cooplive.com


----------



## jrb

Cristian Smith - Linkedin

Great to see the progress being made at the New Victoria site in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Link to the PDF consultation boards originally posted by Toastrack.

Red Bank is one of seven neighbourhoods identified in the Strategic Regeneration Framework for Victoria North – the Joint Venture between Far East Consortium (FEC) and Manchester City Council to deliver transformational regeneration in North Manchester.

Currently an underused part of the city, its riverside setting and unique industrial heritage make Red Bank the perfect location for a well-connected residential neighbourhood, forming an extension of the city centre with attractive new green spaces on its doorstep.

We are starting to design a holistic plan for Red Bank which will create a new, distinctive residential neighbourhood over the next 10 years.







































https://static1.squarespace.com/static/61236ee5a7d85907b81faf0c/t/61aa58c0967ddd02605e0671/1638553897345/Red+Bank+Phase+Two+Consultation+Boards



Pictures of the area.












https://www.cityoftrees.org.uk/sites/default/files/Pete%20Swift%2C%20Planit-IE.pdf




















FEC adds detail to Red Bank vision - Place North West


The developer has outlined its intention to use half of the 37-acre site for open space as it launches the second round of consultation on its plans for the 5,500-home neighbourhood.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

MacAleer & Rushe- LinkedIn

We are nearing completion of Charles Street in Manchester, soon to deliver 278 hotel bedrooms under the Maldron Hotels & Partners brand. 

This is a complex site in the city centre with a tight footprint and the building façade is made up of pre-cast panels. The façade install is complete with the hotel signage now on display and interior works progressing well as we look towards handing over the project early next year.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Decent addition, just hope they keep it clean as we do have a tendancy to let our buildings become dilapidated looking in the UK.


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^ A very respectable design with neither frills nor, thank goodness, random cladding !


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469279796932792323


----------



## Ian A

When will we see high rises that will distinguish Manchester from the thousands of cities across the world..like a Shard?
Is it simply about money or lack of ambition?


----------



## JBGee

Ian A said:


> When will we see high rises that will distinguish Manchester from the thousands of cities across the world..like a Shard?
> Is it simply about money or lack of ambition?


Money obviously

The ambition is undeniable


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Once it reaches a critical mass and the city already has lots of options, then I think we'll start to see that happening. I don't envisage huge variation until that point, and when that point is is anyone's guess.


----------



## JBGee

Ah we really that far away now? 

These may not be over 300m tall but the variation/unique shapes are starting to come forward….
























































Lack of ambition?


----------



## Mr.D00p

Is there a height limit in the Manchester area, like the roughly 310m one in London?


----------



## JBGee

Mr.D00p said:


> Is there a height limit in the Manchester area, like the roughly 310m one in London?


No, I don't think there is


----------



## jrb

Ian A said:


> When will we see high rises that will distinguish Manchester from the thousands of cities across the world..like a Shard?
> Is it simply about money or lack of ambition?


You have to remember Manchester is a regional city with a population of just under 3 million. It’s not a capital city. It’s not a wealthy regional city. There seems to be this misplaced perception that Manchester should be building bigger and better towers than it has done and is doing. Is there another European regional city that has built as many towers as Manchester in the last 10 years?

There is no lack of ambition in Manchester. Only London has more property developers in the UK. Manchester has more property developers than any other regional city In the UK. Off the top of my head. Bruntwood, Renaker, Allied London, Urban Splash, Manchester University, De Trafford, Peel Holdings. Kamani Property Group, Capital & Centric, Property Alliance Group, Salboy, MCR Property Group, Ask Real Estate, etc, etc.

Returns on property developments in Manchester aren’t as high as returns on property developments in European capital cities and other European regional cities. Hence why property developers in Manchester build boxed towers as they are cheaper to design and cheaper to build.

Manchester has a very good property buy, rent, and investment market, with continual increases in the price of apartments and renting apartments. Hence why property investors from around the world buy property in Manchester. Manchester also has property developers from Abu Dhabi, China, Hong Kong, etc, ploughing billions into property development in Manchester.

Therevwill never be a Shard in Manchester, sadly. The returns for a property developer aren’t there. The fact that Manchester has a 64 storey, 201 metre tower (South tower), is a testament in itself. Hopefully that tower height will be beaten in the future? What you will probably see in the future is more 40+ - 50+ storey towers going up across the city centre. If I’m honest, that is Manchester’s level as far as tower heights go. But you never know.


----------



## thewheel

You also tend to see more distinctive designs in commercial towers, office or hotel, than residential which Manchester's skyscrapers tend to be. Buildings like the Shard are as much status symbols as financial investments, If your primary purpose is to make money you'd just build a plain box. Manchester is neither a political or financial capital so to have what it does already is punching above its weight, but it's not really the number one place you'd think of for status symbols.

Hopefully the more Manchester becomes recognised for having a tall skyline it will attract office developers looking to show off, in a way you can already see that in Allied London's gas holder.


----------



## jrb

Rolybling posted this on the Manchester forum 50 minutes ago.

The Blade.



rolybling said:


> There's now some cladding on the side facing the roundabout, I noticed it this morning sat at the lights so was unable to get a picture unfortunately.


----------



## Wendel 26

Ian A said:


> When will we see high rises that will distinguish Manchester from the thousands of cities across the world..like a Shard?
> Is it simply about money or lack of ambition?


Many projects in this city are fine by international standards. I don't understand your complaint.


----------



## Ian A

'Many projects in this city are fine by international standards. I don't understand your complaint.'

My point is that with hundreds of high rise cities across the world, places like Manchester should have the ambition to create a cityscape with at least some 'signature' buildings that will help identify it as Manchester. Even one could make a huge difference and I have mentioned elsewhere the dramatic impact that a single building has had on the Auckland skyline.


----------



## anorack 1

jrb said:


> You have to remember Manchester is a regional city with a population of just under 3 million. It’s not a capital city. It’s not a wealthy regional city. There seems to be this misplaced perception that Manchester should be building bigger and better towers than it has done and is doing. Is there another European regional city that has built as many towers as Manchester in the last 10 years?
> 
> There is no lack of ambition in Manchester. Only London has more property developers in the UK. Manchester has more property developers than any other regional city In the UK. Off the top of my head. Bruntwood, Renaker, Allied London, Urban Splash, Manchester University, De Trafford, Peel Holdings. Kamani Property Group, Capital & Centric, Property Alliance Group, Salboy, MCR Property Group, Ask Real Estate, etc, etc.
> 
> Returns on property developments in Manchester aren’t as high as returns on property developments in European capital cities and other European regional cities. Hence why property developers in Manchester build boxed towers as they are cheaper to design and cheaper to build.
> 
> Manchester has a very good property buy, rent, and investment market, with continual increases in the price of apartments and renting apartments. Hence why property investors from around the world buy property in Manchester. Manchester also has property developers from Abu Dhabi, China, Hong Kong, etc, ploughing billions into property development in Manchester.
> 
> Therevwill never be a Shard in Manchester, sadly. The returns for a property developer aren’t there. The fact that Manchester has a 64 storey, 201 metre tower (South tower), is a testament in itself. Hopefully that tower height will be beaten in the future? What you will probably see in the future is more 40+ - 50+ storey towers going up across the city centre. If I’m honest, that is Manchester’s level as far as tower heights go. But you never know.


Manchester along with Birmingham is turning into a metropolitan city, when eventually HS2 lands this will become more evident. The developments of the future will mirror this.


----------



## jrb

Ian A said:


> 'Many projects in this city are fine by international standards. I don't understand your complaint.'
> 
> My point is that with hundreds of high rise cities across the world, places like Manchester should have the ambition to create a cityscape with at least some 'signature' buildings that will help identify it as Manchester. Even one could make a huge difference and I have mentioned elsewhere the dramatic impact that a single building has had on the Auckland skyline.
> View attachment 2486764


Going off your picture of Montreal, am I correct, you mean '1 signature observation tower'?

Canary Wharf doesn't have any signature buidlings/towers, but most people into towers and property development know Canary Wharf is in London.


----------



## Lad

jrb said:


> Going off your picture of Montreal, am I correct, you mean '1 signature observation tower'?
> 
> Canary Wharf doesn't have any signature buidlings/towers, but most people into towers and property development know Canary Wharf is in London.


It’s Auckland


----------



## jrb

Lad said:


> It’s Auckland


There you go. I got that wrong. 😂 Thanks.

TBH I've never taken much notice of the Auckland skyline, even with it's observation tower.


----------



## jrb

The Blade glass cladding is going on.

Slight detour on the way home from work. 

Will post the other pictures when I get home.


----------



## gravesVpelli

As already stated, Manchester has made enormous strides in under 15 years and it is quite a formidable feat for a 'provincial' city. No other comparisons throughout Europe, as the second high rise conurbation in the country. Manchester is also experimenting with more designs recently and with some future interesting developments in the pipeline. How anyone can mildly criticise the city for its outstanding developments is beyond me. I remember when the Beetham Tower of 2006 was completed as the only true skyscraper in the greater Manchester area - now look at it, in less than 15 years. An accomplishment indeed. Birmingham, which, in population terms, is Britain's second city, is some distance behind in these stakes !

As for London, well, outside of the City, there is little office construction now, with a focus on residentials, as one sees in Manchester. Even Canary/Wood Wharf is switcing away from commercial office developments towards residential properties. The appetite for offices is on the wane unfortunately, since generally more design standards are applied to commercial properties than a residential mix.

The prospect for Manchester to continue to build high is not receding, as witnessed by the number of future potential developments. Glasgow, which used to be Britain's third city in terms of population, is totally non existent in building high, for some bizarre reasons. Are they really that much against high buildings, one wonders?


----------



## jrb

Elizabeth Tower nearing completion.


----------



## jrb

The Viadux tower construction site above ground. Most of the activity is still under ground and under the arches. (the office block is following.


----------



## jrb

One final look of the Manchester tower site before construction starts next year.

We'll have a great view of the tower going up over the next 2-3 years.

I must admit, I'm not keen on the blank sides of the tower.


----------



## jrb

The site of the proposed Downing Living Co-Living development.

Like the 37 storey Manchester tower, the 45 storey Downing Living tower starts onsite next year.

Seems to have been a bit more activity onsite. Mini digger onsite atm.

Just to give a perspective of the proposal via the CGI. 

The pictures were taken from the right corner of the site where the 3 small stepped blocks will be located. The tower will be located on the left corner of the site.


----------



## jrb

I've split the pictures up into separate posts. Three60 first, the Blade second.

Renaker's concrete plant to the left, out of shot, and their concrete mixer trucks.

No wonder Renaker run such a slick construction operation and can build towers so quickly


----------



## jrb

Moxy Hotel, Spinningfields completes. Click on the link for more pictures of the Hotel exterior and interior. Well worth doing. Moxy Hotel is great addition to Spinningfields.


















GALLERY | Moxy Spinningfields completes - Place North West


Manchester’s newest hotel is targeted at millennials and, as well as providing a place to stay, owner KE Hotels hopes it can become a part of the Spinningfields bar scene.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

New Bailey office district - city centre.

4 New Bailey.










Eden.















Live view - Eden | New Bailey


New Bailey, Manchester - Situated next to Spinningfields, New Bailey is a new business development comprising commercial space, a Premier Inn hotel and 615 space NCP multi-storey car park




www.new-bailey.com


----------



## jrb

Market 41 food and drinks venue, Urmston, approved.


















Planning go-ahead for multimillion-pound Market 41 scheme | TheBusinessDesk.com


Construction expected to start in summer 2022



www.thebusinessdesk.com







Market 41 - Manchester


----------



## jrb

Enterprise City on the App. Apple and Android.

Many of the buildings are completed or are under construction. Some buildings are still proposals.

3D model. Features include the Enterprise City building inventory, CGI’s, pictures, information, timeline, etc.


----------



## jrb

The Blade.

Mock-up of the glass cladding.


















































































The installed windows were full of condensation.


----------



## jrb

Lumina Village is at the heart of the 120 acre Trafford Civic Quarter Masterplan, also drawn up by FCBStudios, and provides a rare opportunity in Trafford to develop at a city-making scale.

The plans for the transformation of the former Kellogg’s factory site in Stretford into a residential-led mixed-use neighbourhood include a primary school, workspace, hotel, public realm, a park and retail offerings that will form the backdrop to a diverse and thriving community.










































Work | View


The plans for the transformation of the former Kellogg's factory site in Stretford into a residential-led mixed use neighbourhood include a primary school, workspace, hotel, public realm, a park and retail offerings that will form the backdrop to a diverse and thriving community.



fcbstudios.com





A joint venture between Bruntwood Works and Trafford Council has selected the developer to bring forward the residential element of the £208m Lumina Village. 

The scheme will see the 12-acre former headquarters of Kellogg’s redeveloped to provide 750 homes, up to 200,000 sq ft of offices, a primary school and a 100-bedroom hotel, under plans approved last year.









Glenbrook to deliver 750 Trafford homes - Place North West


A joint venture between Bruntwood Works and Trafford Council has selected the developer to bring forward the residential element of the £208m Lumina Village.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Amstone Ventures, which bought the 3.3-acre site in March, has submitted a planning application for a £100m build-to-rent scheme in Stockport town centre.

The scheme is to comprise a mix of 563 one-, two-, and three-bedroom apartments and townhouses.

Leach Rhodes Walker has designed No1 Knightsbridge, a scheme comprising a mix of apartments and townhouses on the former Sainsbury’s site on Warren Street.



























Amstone tables plans for 563 Stockport homes - Place North West


Leach Rhodes Walker has designed No1 Knightsbridge, a scheme comprising a mix of apartments and townhouses on the former Sainsbury’s site on Warren Street.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Information and first 3 CGI’s originally posted by ToastRack.

Clarion Homes - Ducie Street - 27/21/17/11/10 storeys.


----------



## jrb

gravesVpelli said:


> As already stated, Manchester has made enormous strides in under 15 years and it is quite a formidable feat for a 'provincial' city. No other comparisons throughout Europe, as the second high rise conurbation in the country. Manchester is also experimenting with more designs recently and with some future interesting developments in the pipeline. How anyone can mildly criticise the city for its outstanding developments is beyond me. I remember when the Beetham Tower of 2006 was completed as the only true skyscraper in the greater Manchester area - now look at it, in less than 15 years. An accomplishment indeed. Birmingham, which, in population terms, is Britain's second city, is some distance behind in these stakes !
> 
> As for London, well, outside of the City, there is little office construction now, with a focus on residentials, as one sees in Manchester. Even Canary/Wood Wharf is switcing away from commercial office developments towards residential properties. The appetite for offices is on the wane unfortunately, since generally more design standards are applied to commercial properties than a residential mix.
> 
> The prospect for Manchester to continue to build high is not receding, as witnessed by the number of future potential developments. Glasgow, which used to be Britain's third city in terms of population, is totally non existent in building high, for some bizarre reasons. Are they really that much against high buildings, one wonders?


Great post. Very fair and balanced.

Sorry, can’t remember who It was, but a poster recently questioned Manchester’s ambition. Which to be fair isn’t unreasonable. It’s a valid question. Without coming across big headed and arrogant, I hope todays posts show the ambition that exists in Manchester?


----------



## jrb

The complete Manchester skyline from NOMA to Mediacity. Left to right. Picture 3.

Pictures take from Werneth Low.

Heaton & Reddish Walkers - Twitter.


----------



## jrb

This is one of the reasons why Manchester (Renaker) keeps on building towers.

Renaker have just sold another one of it’s towers, this time Collier’s Yard.

Article originally posted by Steknight on the Manchester forum.

US property group Cortland, backed by New York City funding partner Madison International Realty, has agreed a deal to buy a 50-storey build-to-rent property currently under construction in Salford, from Manchester-based Renaker.









US property group acquires 50-storey Salford residential tower | TheBusinessDesk.com


Greengate Colliers Yard expected to complete in early 2024



www.thebusinessdesk.com





This is what Whitworth Street Westvwill look like in the future when the Viadux tower, the office block, and the Manchester tower are all built, joining Beetham tower and Axis tower. The small block next to Beetham tower has always been proposed, but no detailed proposal has ever been brought forward As of yet. I stand corrected on that.

Artal













Viadux - Artal


----------



## jrb

Ashley Taylor Watts - Linkedin

Super proud of this one on the drawing board! *Submitting for pre-application before Christmas*. This visual focuses on the new build element on the site of a Grade II listed Victorian villa (which we are also restoring and refurbishing).

Define Architects - LinkedIn

Latest visual of our residential project on a key gateway between Manchester and Salford. Project is due for pre-application submission this week.

A 25-unit multi-residential regeneration scheme including the refurbishment of an existing Grade II Listed Building on Great Clowes Street in the heart of Salford. Situated on one of the city's arterial roads, the scheme is situated on one of the major gateways to the city. 
































__





define | Great Clowes Street







www.definearchitects.co.uk


----------



## jrb

Lori McPherson - Linkedin

Views don’t get much better than this! From the top floor of one of our two bedroom units at Potato Wharf, Castlefield.


----------



## Brucey7

jrb said:


> Ashley Taylor Watts - Linkedin
> 
> Super proud of this one on the drawing board! *Submitting for pre-application before Christmas*. This visual focuses on the new build element on the site of a Grade II listed Victorian villa (which we are also restoring and refurbishing).
> 
> Define Architects - LinkedIn
> 
> Latest visual of our residential project on a key gateway between Manchester and Salford. Project is due for pre-application submission this week.
> 
> A 25-unit multi-residential regeneration scheme including the refurbishment of an existing Grade II Listed Building on Great Clowes Street in the heart of Salford. Situated on one of the city's arterial roads, the scheme is situated on one of the major gateways to the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> define | Great Clowes Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.definearchitects.co.uk


The restoration and refurbishment of the Grade II listed villa is welcome, and the new build element, were it to be a standalone project, seems of high quality. However, as an add on to the villa it really seems a bastardisation.


----------



## Axelferis

Ian A said:


> 'Many projects in this city are fine by international standards. I don't understand your complaint.'
> 
> My point is that with hundreds of high rise cities across the world, places like Manchester should have the ambition to create a cityscape with at least some 'signature' buildings that will help identify it as Manchester. Even one could make a huge difference and I have mentioned elsewhere the dramatic impact that a single building has had on the Auckland skyline.
> View attachment 2486764


Exactly the point!

Manchester is a dynamic city and i don't understand why they continue in the way of not propose building with a true identity?!

I hope it will change because for the moment the inspiration is more from minecraft.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Brucey7 said:


> The restoration and refurbishment of the Grade II listed villa is welcome, and the new build element, were it to be a standalone project, seems of high quality. However, as an add on to the villa it really seems a bastardisation.


I think the worst word in architecture circles is 'pastiche'. For the most part architects seem so afraid of imitating classic design that they subsequently avoid it like the plague and bolt on a growth like modernist things instead. 

For the record, I like some/a lot of modern stuff, but don't see why they couldn't design something more in keeping with historic buildings that surround them (although sometimes the juxtaposition is welcome and aesthetically pleasing). It's not like they'd have to lavishly embellish the facades and drive the cost up as the building is unremarkable in that sense, they'd just have to emulate the window style, facade and roof shape.


----------



## jrb

Trinity Island Planning Application submitted. Click on the SSC link below for more details.

PNW article has a general overview of the proposal. Again, click on the link below.




































Renaker tables £741m Trinity Islands proposal - Place North West


Designed by SimpsonHaugh, the project comprises almost 2,000 homes across four towers ranging from 39 to 60 storeys.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk





Reply to Autothrill on City Talk, Prominent Inner City Proposals.



AUTOTHRILL said:


> Must all the towers in Manchester look identical? Ian Simpson must be laughing all the way to the bank.


Yes and no.

Whether people like the towers or not, or are utterly bored of them, Renaker + SH are a tower production line, which is either a good or bad thing? But there are subtle differences and more evident differences between all the towers, this includes the glass cladding.

Zoomed in on the CGI. Landscaping.

SimpsonHaugh - Linkedin

We’re pleased to announce that the planning application for Trinity Islands has been submitted to Manchester City Council.

The project would deliver 1,950 one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments across four towers ranging from 39 to 60 storeys. The development is divided into two 2.2-acre plots, located on either side on Trinity Way on the Manchester side of the River Irwell.

The proposals aim to strengthen the connections to the city centre, deliver a major new piece of public realm and make major contributions to the vibrancy and success of the St. Johns area.

Located to the east of Trinity Way, *Plot C would hold two diamond-form towers, each with a crystalline façade*. The western site is earmarked for another pair of towers *which would have curved facades*. Around 10,000 sq ft of ground floor amenity is proposed across the development, as well as 3.2 acres of open space and public realm.


















Trinity Islands | Water Street | 183/169/146/119m |...


I was really struck by this view, shown in the presentation




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jrb

The video is mainly about Mace and their role in refurbishing the town hall. But the video contains some really good shots of the town hall. Well worth watching if you can see past the Mace guff. Watch in HD. Cog.


----------



## mileymc1

Axelferis said:


> Exactly the point!
> 
> Manchester is a dynamic city and i don't understand why they continue in the way of not propose building with a true identity?!
> 
> I hope it will change because for the moment the inspiration is more from minecraft.


The problem is, many are comparing what Manchester is building towards London, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt etc... Manchester is nowhere near the scale of those mega cities.

The size, population and economy of Manchester should be compared with Marseille, Lyon, Valencia, Cologne, Naples etc... When you think what Manchester is building towards those cities, it's punching above it's weight.


----------



## jrb

mileymc1 said:


> The problem is, many are comparing what Manchester is building towards London, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt etc... Manchester is nowhere near the scale of those mega cities.
> 
> The size, population and economy of Manchester should be compared with Marseille, Lyon, Valencia, Cologne, Naples etc... When you think what Manchester is building towards those cities, it's punching above it's weight.


Exactly. 

There is this perception on here, which isn't a criticism, that Manchester should be doing better, when in reality, as you say, it has been punching above it's weight.

Manchester's next goal should be cities like Milan, Frankfurt, Barcelona, etc. Not for one one second am I saying Manchester will ever manage that, but that has to be Manchester's long-term goal.


----------



## VDB

Mr.D00p said:


> Is there a height limit in the Manchester area, like the roughly 310m one in London?


No height limit as aircraft coming into Manchester fly across Stockport and south Manchester usually.

In theory Manchester could host the UK and Europe's tallest building one day. All comes down to £££ though.


----------



## VDB

*Oldham Road *| New Cross

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Oldham Road, M4


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Shudehill


Project facts

Developer: Mulbury City


Architect: Tim Groom


Number of storeys: 12


Number of apartments: 144











Update by SteKnight


----------



## VDB

*Colliers Yard* | Greengate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Queen Street, M3


Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria | Exchange Square


Project facts

Developer: Renaker


Architect: OMI


Number of storeys: 52


Number of apartments: 559











Update by SteKnight


----------



## VDB

*Dock5* | Ordsall

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Ordsall Lane, M5


Ward: Ordsall


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook | Exchange Quay


Project facts

Developer: ForHousing


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Number of apartments: 394

Update on progress at Dock 5 from Slow Burn


----------



## london lad

Whilst I think the Simpson towers look good and the ones built recently look good quality they are getting fairly repetitive and samey. Why can't the developers get different architects for once or try something different with them .

I can think of 4 Simpson towers in London, all of which are pretty unique, 2 are glass, one brick and one with a stone/concrete looking facade yet the ones in Manchester seem to be different incarnations of the same thing.


----------



## Axelferis

mileymc1 said:


> The problem is, many are comparing what Manchester is building towards London, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt etc... Manchester is nowhere near the scale of those mega cities.
> 
> The size, population and economy of Manchester should be compared with Marseille, Lyon, Valencia, Cologne, Naples etc... When you think what Manchester is building towards those cities, it's punching above it's weight.


To have better imagination when designing buildings should be affordable only for Alpha + cities?

Manchester continue to build giant cubes shaped and we should say "good" ?

I'm sure they can go out from "minecraft" paradigm and build something that differs a little from what we observe.


----------



## gravesVpelli

VDB said:


> *Colliers Yard* | Greengate
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: Queen Street, M3
> 
> 
> Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria | Exchange Square
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Renaker
> 
> 
> Architect: OMI
> 
> 
> Number of storeys: 52
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update by SteKnight


Why are UK architects so obsessed with disfiguring the verticality of high buildings. It looks so messy and disjointed with external panelling that is not aligned every few floors. It seems to be a crazed idea, perhaps to give the illusion that the building is not actually tall, but visually it is trite and tired now. It all started in London's Nine Elms and this design disease seems to be multiplying like Omicron !


----------



## gravesVpelli

VDB said:


> *Dock5* | Ordsall
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: Ordsall Lane, M5
> 
> 
> Ward: Ordsall
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Cornbrook | Exchange Quay
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: ForHousing
> 
> 
> Architect: Falconer Chester Hall
> 
> 
> Number of apartments: 394
> 
> Update on progress at Dock 5 from Slow Burn


Sorry to sound so critical but this all looks so grim. I know that space is always at a premium but to have set this back somewhat and allowed some greenery (do they understand what that is), such as a few trees or a hedgerow, would have improved the bleak look so much.


----------



## JBGee

gravesVpelli said:


> Sorry to sound so critical but this all looks so grim. I know that space is always at a premium but to have set this back somewhat and allowed some greenery (do they understand what that is), such as a few trees or a hedgerow, would have improved the bleak look so much.


If you zoom in to the first picture in particular you can see that new trees have been planted (they need time to grow & flower I guess) and it is set back


----------



## jrb

This Afternoon.


----------



## Dale

To each his own. I happen to like Manchester’s new high rises.


----------



## delores

london lad said:


> Whilst I think the Simpson towers look good and the ones built recently look good quality they are getting fairly repetitive and samey. Why can't the developers get different architects for once or try something different with them .
> 
> I can think of 4 Simpson towers in London, all of which are pretty unique, 2 are glass, one brick and one with a stone/concrete looking facade yet the ones in Manchester seem to be different incarnations of the same thing.


I very much agree. He's probably reliable safe pair of hands but his buildings are becoming very repetitive.


----------



## mileymc1

Any non capital city that is building 200m+ towers with a major commercial and property boom, is winning 👏


----------



## jrb

Without wishing to come across as being arsy and sarcastic, as I know many of you like the vast majority of built, under construction, and proposed buildings in Manchester, with the only major criticism being the similar looking towers.

Is this different enough for some of you?

Planning Application submitted.

Manchester-based Cert Property aims to build 402 apartments in its 30 storey community living scheme on Clippers Quay.




































Cert submits 30-storey Salford tower application - Place North West


Manchester-based Cert Property aims to build 402 apartments in its community living scheme on Clippers Quay.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## VDB

*The Alberton *| Parsonage

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: St Mary's Parsonage, M3


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: Bruntwood


Architect: EPR


Number of storeys: 18

Plans have been revealed for a new office building on the site of the former Alberton House.


----------



## bonquiqui

VDB said:


> *The Alberton *| Parsonage
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: St Mary's Parsonage, M3
> 
> 
> Ward: Deansgate
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Bruntwood
> 
> 
> Architect: EPR
> 
> 
> Number of storeys: 18
> 
> Plans have been revealed for a new office building on the site of the former Alberton House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525950


This is really good


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

VDB said:


> *The Alberton *| Parsonage
> 
> Manchester forum thread: Click
> Development map: Click
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: St Mary's Parsonage, M3
> 
> 
> Ward: Deansgate
> 
> 
> Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Bruntwood
> 
> 
> Architect: EPR
> 
> 
> Number of storeys: 18
> 
> Plans have been revealed for a new office building on the site of the former Alberton House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525950


Bloody hell that's unreal. Instantly one of my favourite proposals in Manchester.


----------



## jrb

Bruntwood - Linkedin.

Click the link below the CGI's for more information on the Alberton proposal.

You thought it couldn’t get any bigger - meet The Alberton!
Our revolutionary next redevelopment will be groundbreaking enough to compete on a world stage, thanks to it’s extraordinary wellness and sustainability credentials.

World-leading Wellness 
Imagine a 17th and 18th floor rooftop pavilion, home to one of the most comprehensive wellness centres a workspace has ever seen, complete with 360 views and an outdoor roof terrace.
On the ground floor, a community of restaurant and bar operators featuring the best in Manchester’s food and drink scene. The best bit? The Alberton sits on the banks of the River Irwell, so the immersive food and drink experience includes a riverside terrace
The arrival experience - expect a double height foyer and grand staircase leading to a flexible mezzanine workspace with views of the river

World-leading Sustainability 
The Alberton is targeting BREEAM New Construction 2018 Excellent Rating and NABERS UK Design for Performance Agreement 5.5 star.
Why? Since Bruntwood became the first UK property company to sign the World Green Building Council netzerocarbon Buildings Commitment back in 2018, all areas under our control will operate at NZC by 2030 and all buildings must have net zero embodied carbon by 2050.
With extensive cycle storage, charging lockers, shower rooms and vanity areas, The Alberton will make active commuting a breeze in a bid to lower the carbon footprint of its customers.

The Pioneer of Pioneers. 
The Alberton will become our flagship pioneer building, part of our multi-million pound scheme to create the workspaces of the future. Formerly known as Alberton House, it will transform into an 18 storey sensation designed by EPR Architects, set to send world workspace standards into the stratosphere and catapult Manchester onto a global stage for inward investment.

Stay tuned for more detail on just what our elusive wellness centre comprises, as well as details on our progress.




































Bruntwood Works reveals plans to create globally leading workspace in Manchester | Bruntwood Works


Bruntwood Works has announced proposals for a workspace capable of competing with the best commercial buildings in the world through its redevelopment of Alberton House into ‘The Alberton’ in Manchester city centre.



bruntwood.co.uk


----------



## VDB

*St Michael's* | Peter's Fields

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Jackson's Row, M2


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: St Peter's Square | Deansgate


Project facts

Developer: Jacksons Row Developments Ltd


Architect: Hodder & Partners


Number of storeys: 11 | 40


Number of hotel rooms: 216


Office space: 192,000


Construction is due to start on St Michael's in the new year.


Place North West: *January start for Gary Neville’s much-anticipated St Michael’s*


----------



## Justme

jrb said:


> You have to remember, (Gtr) Manchester is a regional city with a population of only 2.8mill. It punches above it’s weight with it’s economy, investment, jobs, etc. The transformation of Manchester and the the city centre over the last 20 years has been nothing but spectacular.


I agree that the cities are very very different (Hamburg and Liverpool on the other hand are very similar in so many ways)

But there are still ways that we could learn from Hamburg.

What I don't agree with is your statement that Manchester is only a "regional city with a population of only 2.8mill" when you compare at a global level. You have to remember that both those statements are very UK specific. Other countries don't use the 'regional' term like we do. Manchester would be considered the 'second city' in most other countries. That makes a huge difference in perception terms. Hamburg is never referred to as a 'regional' city.

Secondly, that 2.8 million is also exclusively a UK thing. That's Greater Manchester which is a political boundary covering 1,276km2 and only 1,276km2. It never changes. It never grows because it's a political border. In every other country, the reference to Greater (place city name here) is to a metropolitan or wider area that is dynamic and based on commuting patterns. This grows (or shrinks) depending on population growth in the whole region. It's not a political boundary.

So Greater Manchester has:
LGA: 540,000
Greater Manchester Metropolitan County: 2.8 million (this is NOT an urban area or metropolitan area)
Built-up-area: 2.5 million
Metropolitan area: This is a hard one since the UK uses completely different methods to calculate this than other countries, but the closest I can find is between 3 to 3.5 million and NASA's SEDAC population dataset suggests that would cover approx 3,200km2. Metropolitan areas around MCR gets supper complicated because they bumb into other cities metropolitan areas. In many other countries, these would all group together as a combined metro area.

Hamburg:
LGA: 1.8 million (but keep in mind, political LGA boundaries mean nothing. The city of London is around 10,000, The LGA of Sydney is 208,000 etc, it's just an area to decide who fixes whose pot holes)
No equivalent to Greater Manchester
Urban Area: 2.5 million (though using a completely different method to calculate than Manchester)
Metropolitan area: 5 million. That said, they cover a staggering area of 26,000km2. To put that into perspective, using NASA's SEDAC population denisty dataset for 2015, 26,000km2 around Manchester would be 15million people, but we would never use that as it includes so many other cities.
If we were to use NASA's SEDAC population dataset, the same 3200km2 around Hamburg would only have 2.6 million people, making it smaller than Manchester

We haven't even talked about density here, which is another factor

All I am really saying is
A: We can compare ourselves with any other city in the world. Every city is different, but they all do some things better than us and other things worse than us
B: If we compare populations against other cities globally, we need to take into account how things are treated differently in each country.

Oh, and I wish we'd stop using the term 'regional'. Most other countries don't and that's one of the reasons we are always on a back foot here, it diminishes our city.


----------



## jrb

St John’s/Enterprise City

Michael Poole - Project Director - Linkedin

St John’s/Enterprise City

After 4 years partnership with @AlliedLondon, Lendlease Constructions contribution to Manchester’s new city centre district Enterprise City at St Johns moves into the last quarter of delivery with the 110,000sqft Globe & Simpson building heading for practical completion in the New Year following on from the successful completion of 513.000sqft Manchester Goods Yard and also *Tower 1 substructure*. Numerous milestones achieved including an incredible circa 1 million safety working hours. Well done to the client team, sub- contracting partners and consultant teams alike. Best wishes and prosperous New Year from all the team.


----------



## jrb

A mind-blowing reminder of how fast Manchester's skyscrapers appeared


Rapid, rapid growth.




themanc.com


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473595474259156992


----------



## VDB

*Moxy Hotel *| Spinningfields

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Atkinson Street, M3


Ward: Deansgate


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: St Peter's Square | Deansgate


Project facts

Hotel Operator: Marriott Moxy


Architect: ICA


Number of storeys: 9


Number of hotel rooms: 145

Photos of the now-completed Spinningfields Moxy Hotel.


----------



## jrb

Excellent! This is what you want to see. Time consuming, but bringing the past back into the future.

Pioneer Civil Engineering Limited - Linkedin

The Gate & Stile, Meadowside, city centre.

Reclaimed cobbles going down nicely on a project in Manchester City centre. These cobbles will be found beneath most of the city centre roads which will often causes us problems when installing new infrastructure. The remit is often to dispose of them and rheplace with a foam concrete. It’s a pleasure that we can be part of a scheme where instead they are being cleaned and relaid to retainin a bit of Manchesters heritage. 👏


----------



## anorack 1

Good to see the demolitions began on the Ramada Renaissance site on Deansgate.


----------



## Tone Volume

jrb said:


>





jrb said:


>


Manchester has a better skyline than London for my taste.


----------



## anorack 1

Tone Volume said:


> Manchester has a better skyline than London for my taste.


I was on Liverpool Road on Tuesday night the towers look awesome from Deansgate.


----------



## Dale

Tone Volume said:


> Manchester has a better skyline than London for my taste.


I agree!


----------



## mileymc1

Although I love the new modern towers, the historic Victorian Manchester skyline is world class!


----------



## VDB

*Kampus* | Piccadilly

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Aytoun St, M1


Ward: Piccadilly


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Piccadilly


Project facts

Developer: Henry Boot


Architect: Mecanoo


Number of storeys: 14 | 15 | 16


Number of apartments: 478

Some photos of the completed Kampus development, from mecanoo


----------



## jrb

4 Angel Square - NOMA - City Centre - 11 fl -200,000 sq ft










Joe Macfarlane - Linkedin

Immensely proud to be part of this prestigious project for Cara Flooring on this Bowmer and Kirkland project in the centre of Manchester. I can't even promote our pumps as the magnitude of the project and the background take the centre stage.


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester is probably one of the best transformed cities in Europe in past 20 years. From almost nothing to one of the best vistas I've ever seen.


----------



## VDB

*Victoria North *| Collyhurst

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Dantzic St, M40


Ward: Miles Platting & Newton Heath


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria


Project facts

Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Hawkins\Brown


Number of storeys: 37 | 26 | 18


Number of apartments: 634






































Construction has now started at Victoria North. Photo update by SteKnight


----------



## VDB

*Eden *| New Bailey

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Stanley St, M3


Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central


Project facts

Developer: English Cities Fund


Architect: Make


Number of storeys: 15


Office space: 173,000 sq.ft.











Construction update at Eden by Bylina


----------



## jrb

VDB reminded me.

Took these pictures in late Summer. Never got around to posting them. 20 pictures in total over 2 posts.

Kampus should look even better next Summer when the plants have matured more.


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Under construction.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476110893553532928


----------



## jrb

*Uptown | Trinity Way | Irwell Riverside | 11/9/7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*The Manchester College | Former Boddingtons site | U/C*


----------



## jrb

Th Glade of Light site is currently fenced off and isn't open to the general public yet. There will be an opening ceremony for the families of the people who died in the Manchester Arena bombing first.

*Glade of Light | Manchester Arena Memorial | U/C*


----------



## jrb

CGI's by Jon Matthews Architects.

The Ramada complex redevelopment is being done in 3 stages.

1. Sadly the the tallest building which was previously a Hotel is staying, is being refurbished, and will be rebranded as a Tree House Hotel.(see CGI's)
2. Premier House is being demolished (see pictures) and in it's place will be a new office building and retail fronting Deansgate.
3 A new residential tower is proposed for the end of the site fronting Deansgate and the Cathedral Quarter.

*Treehouse Hotel | Ramada Complex | Deansgate | 27/17/4 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*Fifty5ive | Queen Street | Greengate | 58/43/21m | 19/14/7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

Not the most exciting pictures, but another milestone for Factory. The cladding is starting to go on the Buldge, as it has been nicknamed.

ATM it's just a thin bottom layer of silver membrane, and square metal poles, for want of a better description. The outer metal cladding, which we don't know what it looks like, will go on top of them.

Takes these CGI's with a large pinch of salt. The design of Factory has been tweaked constantly. I just use the CGI's as a reference.(the first CGI doesn't show the residential towers being built next to Factory, etc)


----------



## jrb

*Church Inn | Cambridge Street | 9 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Science & Engineering Building | Chester Street | 30.5m | 6 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

CGI's from Northmade Studios

*Oscar House | Cornbrook | Chester Road | 6 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*Union Living | St John's | 113/99m | 36/32 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Eden | New Bailey | Salford Central | 61m | 15 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Globe & Simpson | St John’s | 43m | 9 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

The Canal Basin and surrounding area being cleared and redeveloped as part of the wider St John's/Enterprise City masterplan. Factory in the background.

Information originally posted by Master Builder.


----------



## jrb

*Four New Bailey | Salford Central | 51m | 11 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*Novella | Stanley Street | New Bailey | 72.5/72.5/23m | 23/23/6 fl | Residential | U/C*






































































































I'll post the rest of the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jrb

Adam Heiss - Linkedin

Looking towards Manchester City Centre from Kersal Moore.
Three images of a very similar view of Manchester spanning over 200 years. 
I took the first image in November 2021, the 2nd image is by William Wyld and was painted in 1852. It's a romanticized view of industrial Manchester and was commissioned by Queen Victoria. The third image is of a painting by Sebastian Pether from 1820. 

I'd love to see what this view would look like in another 200 years.


----------



## anorack 1

Past the Band on the Wall today the scaffoldings down on the back building, but it's nowhere near finshed. Has it hit an impasse?


----------



## jrb

*Collier's Yard | Greengate | 155m | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*4 Angel Square | NOMA | 50m | 11 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*The Gate & The Stile | MeadowSide | 68/53m | 22/17 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

Mount Yard, which is now complete bar the missing slab.


----------



## jrb

jrb said:


> *Union Living | St John's | 113/99m | 36/32 fl | U/C*
> 
> View attachment 2577531
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577529


Update.

Mockup of the cladding.


----------



## jrb

*New Victoria | Victoria | 89/73m | 25/20/8 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

I think Renaker and SimpsonHaugh have pulled it off again. 

The shape of tower, and the subtle differences in the colours and shades of the glass cladding, are going to make the Blade stand out from all the other GJS towers.

I can't wait to see the glass cladding for Three60.

*The Blade & Three60 | Crown Street | 154/154m | 52/52 fl | U/C*
















































































































The Blade, Manchester – Our Studio








The Blade Manchester - A Breathtaking Skyscraper


Explore the finest investment property for sale in this breathtaking new residential skyscraper in Manchester city centre




theblade-manchester.com


----------



## jrb

*Sky Gardens | Manchester Gardens | Chester Road | 12 fl | U/C*

Hmmm.

Strange one.

The detailed brickwork on the top half of the building looks good, bar some remaining snagging to sort out.

But what is going on with the bottom half of the building at the front and the back?


----------



## jrb

The Blade is rising.

Select Property (via CAS Manchester) - Linkedin

Clear skies make for some of the best photo opportunities.


----------



## SteKnight

Port Street | Piccadilly Basin | up to 103m | 35 floors

Developer: Affinity Living
Architect: Simpson Haugh
485 Apartments
Status: *Planning application submitted*
Thread
Website

A planning application has been submitted by Select Property for this development close to Great Ancoats Street in the north of the city centre.


----------



## SteKnight

Botanical Gardens | Trafford | 12, 11 & 6 floors

Developer: Investar
Architect: Tim Groom
Location: Talbot Road, Trafford
149 apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

A building contractor has been appointed to this residential scheme in Trafford and work is due to commence before the end of January.


----------



## SteKnight

Plot C Greengate | Salford | 129m | 43 floors

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Denton Corker Marshall
444 apartments
Status: *Approved*
Thread

This news seems to have been missed on this thread. Renaker's latest Greengate tower was approved in December and groundworks are already underway.


----------



## SteKnight

Victoria House | Great Ancoats Street | 77.5m | 25 floors

Developer: Forshaw / Salboy
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
177 apartments
Status: *Demolition*
Thread

Demolition has begun on this site on Great Ancoats Street, on the northern edge of the Portugal Street East framework area. Pics by me from late December.


----------



## jrb

The next set of pictures show some of the new residential buildings under construction in the New Cross district/area of the city centre. Before construction started on the residential and Hotel buildings, New Cross consisted of numerous ghost car parks and undeveloped small to medium plots of land.











*Swan House | Swan Street | New Cross | 98/45m | 34/15 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*New Cross Central | Addington Street | New Cross | 10 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*Oldham Road | New Cross | 12 fl | App | U/C*


----------



## jrb

Thankfully most of the new residential building in New Cross will have brick exteriors.

*Ancoats Gardens | Thompson Street | New Cross | 51/31/24m | 15/9/7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Bendix Street | New Cross | 13 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

You can just make out the brickwork. I was getting a bit tired by this time, so I forgot to zoom in on the brickwork and to take a picture of Deluna from across the road.

*Deluna | Oldham Road | Ancoats | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## jrb

*Glassworks | Back Turner Street | 58/21.5m | 17/6 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

*Islington Wharf Phase 4 | 16 fl | U|C*


----------



## jrb

Leonardo Hotel which is under construction is also in the pictures, and in the CGI's.

Across the road from Islington Wharf Phase 4.

*Victoria House | Great Ancoats Street | East Village | 77.5m | 25 fl | App*


----------



## miguelon

Nice overall progress, and still on the aerial photos, you still see quite a bit of prime located carparks or underutilized plots of land that could be subject to development,

I wonder how is the local market absorbing all this residential units + office floorspace coming available, can the market still absorbe even more development?


----------



## ferge

My view of the Greengate area of Manchester, with the Collier's Yard scheme now starting to make an impact. In time the view is going to be incredible with 'The Residence' finally being finished, along with at least 3 other towers adjacent to these (which should make for quite the neat little cluster).


----------



## ferge

[08/01/22]

A few of my photographs today of the Blade and 360 towers going up - This area is really starting to come together now.


----------



## jrb

Helder Monteiro (Director at HML Granite Specialist paving contractor) - Linkedin 

Medieval Quarter and Glade of Light, Manchester









































































Adam Liu (Project Manager at Galliford Try) - Linkedin

Delighted to see our Medieval Quarter and Glade of Light Scheme for Manchester City Council open to the public today.

It has been an honour and a privilege to lead this scheme all the way through its design and construction, and I'm hugely proud of the team and our supply chain who have come together to deliver such a high quality finished product, on time, on budget, and without a single Lost Time Incident or service strike.

Firstly, I must thank the project team for always working together with a real one team approach. We talk a lot about collaboration in this industry, but it takes real people to bring it to life. david carty, Paul Henderson MBA MRICS, Robert Binks, Persephone Galanis, Ryan Murphy, Robert Stokey.

Secondly, I must thank our multidisciplinary design team for their hard work throughout. Overall Medieval Quarter public realm design by PlanitIE, Glade of Light memorial design by BCA Landscape and Smiling Wolf, civil and structural design by Civic Engineers, and lighting design by Amey. 

Lastly, I must thank our supply chain who we couldn't deliver these schemes without:


General civils including site clearance, earthworks, drainage, ducting, and FRC by BDB Special Projects.
Hard landscaping installed by Helder Monteiro, natural stone supplied by Hardscape, mortar and grout supplied by Steintec.
Glade of Light memorial installed by Powell Masonry Ltd., fabricated and supplied by IP Surfaces.
Soft landscaping installed by Ashlea Ltd, supplied by SPECIMEN TREES LIMITED.
Lighting installed by Altitude Services Limited., supplied by Selux Lighting.
Interactive plaques installed by PFI Group, supplied by Empreinte Signalétique .
Drainage investigation and surveys by Lanes Group plc.
GPR scanning and utility mapping by Rock Surveying.
Asphalt planing by POWER PLANE LIMITED.
Mastic by Construction Sealants Ltd.
Cleaning and conservation by Hirst Conservation Ltd.
Roadsweeping by UBU Environmental Limited.
Recycling and waste disposal by Acorn Waste Management Ltd.
Hostile Vehicle Mitigation bollards by ATG Access Ltd.
Benches and seating by Logic | Planter Edging & Seating Specialists and mmcité street furniture.
MCC Standard bins by Wybone Limited
MCC Standard bollards by Marshalls Landscape Protection
Signage and wayfinding by isGroup Signs.
Security cameras and time lapse footage by Wireless CCTV Ltd.
Drone footage by Site-Eye Time-Lapse Films.
Temporary accommodation by Sunbelt Rentals UK & Ireland.
Temporary fencing by Generation (UK) Ltd.
Forklift hire by Vp plc.
Surveying equipment and tool hire by Speedy Hire PLC.




























Here is some drone footage taken after the completion of works last month...






The Glade of Light, the memorial to those who lost their lives in the Manchester Arena terror attack in May 2017, has been opened to the public for the first time.









Glade of Light opened to the public | Galliford Try







www.gallifordtry.co.uk





The Glade Of Light memorial for the 22 people who died in the Manchester Arena terror attack has opened to the public. Featuring a white ‘halo’ with the names of the victims & memory capsules filled with mementos & messages from their families. Manchester will never forget, RIP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478717348446187526


----------



## jrb

More information and pictures via the link.

KAMPUS is a new neighbourhood located at the former Manchester Metropolitan University campus in the heart of the city. Utilising the qualities of the existing built structures – Victorian brick canal-side warehouses and the 1964 concrete tower – presents the opportunity to develop at the city block scale, creating new connections and a new destination.

A melting pot of buildings and spaces, KAMPUS will celebrate the vibrancy and diversity of the city with respect to the historic quality of Canal Street.






















































KAMPUS


KAMPUS is a new neighbourhood located at the former Manchester Metropolitan University campus in the heart of the city. Utilising the qualities of the existing built structures – Victorian brick canal-side warehouses and the 1964 concrete tower – presents the opportunity to develop at the city...



www.mecanoo.nl


----------



## anorack 1

jrb said:


> Helder Monteiro (Director at HML Granite Specialist paving contractor) - Linkedin
> 
> Medieval Quarter and Glade of Light, Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Liu (Project Manager at Galliford Try) - Linkedin
> 
> Delighted to see our Medieval Quarter and Glade of Light Scheme for Manchester City Council open to the public today.
> 
> It has been an honour and a privilege to lead this scheme all the way through its design and construction, and I'm hugely proud of the team and our supply chain who have come together to deliver such a high quality finished product, on time, on budget, and without a single Lost Time Incident or service strike.
> 
> Firstly, I must thank the project team for always working together with a real one team approach. We talk a lot about collaboration in this industry, but it takes real people to bring it to life. david carty, Paul Henderson MBA MRICS, Robert Binks, Persephone Galanis, Ryan Murphy, Robert Stokey.
> 
> Secondly, I must thank our multidisciplinary design team for their hard work throughout. Overall Medieval Quarter public realm design by PlanitIE, Glade of Light memorial design by BCA Landscape and Smiling Wolf, civil and structural design by Civic Engineers, and lighting design by Amey.
> 
> Lastly, I must thank our supply chain who we couldn't deliver these schemes without:
> 
> 
> General civils including site clearance, earthworks, drainage, ducting, and FRC by BDB Special Projects.
> Hard landscaping installed by Helder Monteiro, natural stone supplied by Hardscape, mortar and grout supplied by Steintec.
> Glade of Light memorial installed by Powell Masonry Ltd., fabricated and supplied by IP Surfaces.
> Soft landscaping installed by Ashlea Ltd, supplied by SPECIMEN TREES LIMITED.
> Lighting installed by Altitude Services Limited., supplied by Selux Lighting.
> Interactive plaques installed by PFI Group, supplied by Empreinte Signalétique .
> Drainage investigation and surveys by Lanes Group plc.
> GPR scanning and utility mapping by Rock Surveying.
> Asphalt planing by POWER PLANE LIMITED.
> Mastic by Construction Sealants Ltd.
> Cleaning and conservation by Hirst Conservation Ltd.
> Roadsweeping by UBU Environmental Limited.
> Recycling and waste disposal by Acorn Waste Management Ltd.
> Hostile Vehicle Mitigation bollards by ATG Access Ltd.
> Benches and seating by Logic | Planter Edging & Seating Specialists and mmcité street furniture.
> MCC Standard bins by Wybone Limited
> MCC Standard bollards by Marshalls Landscape Protection
> Signage and wayfinding by isGroup Signs.
> Security cameras and time lapse footage by Wireless CCTV Ltd.
> Drone footage by Site-Eye Time-Lapse Films.
> Temporary accommodation by Sunbelt Rentals UK & Ireland.
> Temporary fencing by Generation (UK) Ltd.
> Forklift hire by Vp plc.
> Surveying equipment and tool hire by Speedy Hire PLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some drone footage taken after the completion of works last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glade of Light, the memorial to those who lost their lives in the Manchester Arena terror attack in May 2017, has been opened to the public for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glade of Light opened to the public | Galliford Try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gallifordtry.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glade Of Light memorial for the 22 people who died in the Manchester Arena terror attack has opened to the public. Featuring a white ‘halo’ with the names of the victims & memory capsules filled with mementos & messages from their families. Manchester will never forget, RIP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478717348446187526


Had a look yesterday its a credit to those tragically murdered, I just hope the skateboarders who do frequent the area respect the memorial.


----------



## jrb

Lateset drone video.

Welcome to 2022 It's straight back on site for the MayfieldPark project team and from overhead it looks more and more like a park every day.





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479045082653335552


----------



## jrb

A few skyline pictures.

@Benjabitch - Twitter










@jdhowens - Twitter 










mattattridge17 - Instagram


----------



## SteKnight

Plot 9a First Street | 11 floors

Developer: Ask Real Estate
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
130,000 sq ft offices
Status: *Planning app submitted*
Thread

A revised planning application has been submitted for the next office development within the First Street masterplan. It replaces a previous proposal that stretched across two plots. The developer has indicated they want to be on site by May and 80,000 sq ft is already pre-let to AutoTrader.


----------



## SteKnight

Speakers House | 39 Deansgate | 69m | 17 floors

Developer: Kames
Architect: Sheppard Robson
130,000 sq ft office and 5,000 sq ft retail / leisure
Status: Planning Application Submitted
Thread

It's back to the planning committee next week for this office proposal, after initially being refused last year.


----------



## SteKnight

Ralli Quays | New Bailey | Salford | 62 & 53m | 16 & 12 floors

Developer: LGIM
Architect: EPR Architects
212,000 sq ft offices and 280-bedroom hotel
Status: Planning app submitted
Thread

This mixed-use development, situated on the banks of the River Irwell in central Salford, goes before the planning committee next week.


----------



## VDB

*Fifty5ive* | Greengate

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Queen Street, M3


Ward: Blackfriars & Trinity


Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Victoria | Exchange Square


Project facts

Developer: Salboy


Architect: Ollier Smurthwaite


Number of storeys: 18 | 17 | 14 | 7


Number of apartments: 219





























Construction update at Fifty5ive from benjashmcr


----------



## jrb

A good article by Jonathan Schofield in Manchester Confidential.


















Eight and a half new public spaces for Manchester city centre


Jonathan Schofield on how a walk in the city centre improved during the lockdowns




confidentials.com


----------



## jrb

The Blade tower going up next to Elizabeth tower.

What a beautiful tower! 

Select Property - Linkedin


----------



## jrb

Amazing pictures from the very top of Beetham tower

Dan Roberts - Linkedin

Nice day for replacement of the aircraft light on Beetham tower, Manchester. Always like to get up to the roof early as the views of the sun rising are always great.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Nice construction boom. Manchester is doing well.


----------



## ComptonCC1975

Is there a knack for searching on particular developments on the Tapatalk app? I can never find anything! Really frustrating. 

I’m trying to post some update pics for the townhouses on Richmond Street in the Gay Village which are being built atm.


----------



## jrb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483042754997506049


----------



## cristof

manchester does better than all major non capital eu cities combined (apart of rotterdam), i envy the british


----------



## jrb

The Golden Hour. 20 minutes ago.










Just finished the city centre construction roundup.
Will post the pictures on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## anorack 1

This is is the canal inlet next to the Marriot Hotel, Water Street, looks like its being rebuilt.


----------



## ferge

Some images of Manchester last night in the evening sun, for those of us who live and work in Manchester these days can feel few and far between, but when they come they are beautiful


----------



## jrb

Dated CGI's and video.

Place North West.

Bruntwood SciTech and The University of Manchester have signed the legal documentation to join forces to build the £1.5bn innovation district off Oxford Road.

ID Manchester would create more than 4m sq ft of development, including 2.6m sq ft of offices, two hotels, and 1,350 apartments across 26 acres. The project also calls for a £28m investment into public realm.




























ID Manchester will become the most valuable single-site, city centre, mixed-use development outside of London and the most connected location in the North of England,” they said, afterwards thanking the firms that helped with the legal agreement.














Legals complete on ID Manchester JV - Place North West


Bruntwood SciTech and The University of Manchester have signed the legal documentation to join forces to build the £1.5bn innovation district off Oxford Road.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## JamieUK

Shame they don't want to do anything with the warehouse building there.


----------



## cardiff

ferge said:


> Some images of Manchester last night in the evening sun, for those of us who live and work in Manchester these days can feel few and far between, but when they come they are beautiful


This image is really lovely, shows great examples of Manchester's historic and modern architecture working beautifully together. Some greenery and public realm improvements and it would be perfect for me


----------



## jrb

£330mill Manchester Town Hall and Albert Square redevelopment.


----------



## jrb

Uptown Residential Apartments.










.


----------



## jrb

The 2 cranes in the foreground are Victoria North.











In the distance is The 2 Gate & The Stile Apartment blocks (both nearing completion), 4 Angel Square Office block, NOMA (not shown in the CGI), and the 2 New Victoria Residential towers.(not shown in the CGI)


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Union Living 36/32 fl


----------



## jrb

Swan Street House 34/15fl


----------



## jrb

Ancoats Dispensary - 5fl


----------



## jrb

Leonardo Hotel - 14 fl


----------



## jrb

The Castings - 25 fl


----------



## jrb

Mayfield Park

CGI - Assembly Studios


----------



## jrb

Islington Wharf (phase 4) 16 fl


----------



## jrb

Victoria House - 25 fl


----------



## jrb

Mollie Motel - 10 fl


----------



## jrb

Viadux - 40 fl

I'm going to post 3 separate sets. You'll understand why after I've posted the pictures.


----------



## jrb

Christabel Pankhurst research and innovation institute that will build on Manchester’s academic strengths in digital health and advanced materials to discover innovative health and care solutions - Manchester University.

RECOM Solutions Ltd - Linkedin

RECOM Solutions Ltd are working closely with The University of Manchester on the Christabel Pankhurst Institute scheme which is due for completion late 2022.

RECOM Solutions Ltd are appointed NEC Project Manager and Supervisor working with ADP Architecture as design lead and Kier Construction as delivery partner for the project.













































Launch of multimillion pound institute for health technology research and innovation in Manchester


Tuesday, 12 January saw a consortium led by The University of Manchester launch a new multimillion pound research and innovation institute that will build on Manchester’s academic strengths in digital health and advanced materials to discover innovative health and care solutions.Named the...




www.manchester.ac.uk


----------



## jrb

Three60 concrete core rising.

abdulrahman alzayani - Twitter


----------



## mileymc1

*The Blade *| Great Jackson

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click


Location

Address: Great Jackson Street, M15
Ward: Deansgate
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Deansgate-Castlefield

Project facts

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Number of homes: 455
Number of storeys: 52
Height: 154m
Other amenities: public park, primary school



















Construction update pics thanks to Dandotco and Ferge over on the Manchester threads!










Core rising where the cranes are, will fill the gap nicely from this angle!_ (along with Three60, another 50 floor tower under construction next door)_


----------



## jrb

The redevelopment of Talbot Mill has started. Workmen onsite.





































trianglepr - Twitter










From it’s original operation of sewing cotton, to it’s recent use as a period drama film set, Talbot Mill has a rich past that travels back through Manchester’s place in history.

Take a look at what Talbot looks like now.



TALBOT – Talbot Mill by Capital & Centric


----------



## jrb

This Morning.

6th concrete core is rising.
7th concrete core area being prepped.

Picture zoom via the iPad is slightly blurred, 2nd picture.


----------



## Axelferis

SteKnight said:


> Plot F, Great Jackson Street | 154m & 154m | 51 & 51 floors
> 
> Developer: Renaker
> Architect: Simpson Haugh
> Status: Proposed
> 988 Apartments
> Status: *Approved*
> Thread
> 
> This pair of bad boys were *approved* yesterday.
> View attachment 2932542
> 
> 
> A fresh render from Renaker showing these alongside their other Great Jackson Street developments Deansgate Square (completed) and the Crown Street towers (under construction).
> View attachment 2932521



I have the feeling to see the same cluster spreading all over each parcel of regeneration project in this city!!

I guess the next proposal will be this one replicated in another place of Manchester 😐

I'm serious.


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Axelferis said:


> I have the feeling to see the same cluster spreading all over each parcel of regeneration project in this city!!
> 
> I guess the next proposal will be this one replicated in another place of Manchester 😐
> 
> I'm serious.


I accept your views and opinions. And you do have a point. Not arguing with you.

But.

Le Defense is a complete and utter mish-mash of towers, with many of the towers having the same looking glass cladding.

You can find fault in every skyline and tower cluster.

View attachment 2939657


----------



## Axelferis

I don't want to start a debate but you cannot compare a class A business district like La Défense with the cluster of Manchester.

I've just pointed out the fact that the design is a bit "lazy" because the same.


----------



## jrb

Axelferis said:


> I don't want to start a debate but you cannot compare a class A business district like La Défense with the cluster of Manchester.
> 
> I've just pointed out the fact that the design is a bit "lazy" because the same.


I’m not comparing.

I’m pointing out Le Defense has a mixture of towers with similar looking glass cladding, regardless of Le Defense being a class A business district.

Lazy isn’t the right word. Like it or not, Renaker have a proven template they use to design and build towers, which keeps costs down and maximises profits. They are currently building 3, 50+ storey towers. Without Renaker Manchester city centre would still have numerous ghost car parks and nothing else, where these towers stand and will stand. Given the choice I would rather have similar looking towers than ghost car parks.

You have to remember Manchester is not a wealthy city. It is a regional city. It used to be an industrial city. It has a population of just under 3mill people. If you take all of that and more into consideration, Manchester, along with Renaker, numerous other Manchester based property developers, and Manchester City Council are all doing a fantastic job of changing and improving the city centre.

I’ve done a city centre picture roundup today. I will post the pictures over the coming days.


----------



## Axelferis

Oh i recognize the dynamism of Manchester for sure don't worry 😉


----------



## paulw3726

Population of City of Manchester is 
552,858.

The population of Greater Manchester is 2,732,854. Made up of 10 boroughs and two cities, Greater Manchester covers an area of 493 square miles.

Manchester Population 2021/2022 – UK Population Data


Manchester Population 2022 – UK Population Data


----------



## jrb

I'll post a few pictures this Morning.(UK time) Got to nip out as it's my Sisters Birthday. I will post more pictures when I get back later today.

Not the most exciting set of pictures to start off with, but a piling rig is now onsite.

Downing Living - First Street - 42/21/15/9 fl


----------



## jrb

Manchester University - Science & Engineering Building - 6 fl


----------



## jrb

Botanica Apartments - 19/16/7.7 fl


----------



## jrb

Talbot Mill.

Hopefully redevelopment of the Mill by Capital & Centric has started in earnest?


----------



## jrb

Greenhaus - Chapel Street - Salford (side of the city centre) 9/7fl


----------



## jrb

X1 The Landmark 5/10/14 fl

The development had been stalled for quite a while. so it's good to see it under construction again.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

From the other night:


----------



## jrb

4 New Bailey - New Bailey - City Centre - 11 fl


----------



## jrb

Coop Live Arena - East Manchester 

Roughly 10 minutes from the city centre by Metrolink. 20 minutes walking.

Matt Smith - Linkedin

BAM Construct UK Inter-regional collaboration and best practice. Arena project knowledge sharing at Coop Live, Manchester.

Last picture. Note the 3 construction workers stood close the the concrete core and steel frame. The Arena is huge!

Steel frames to hold the LED screens around the top of the arena are also being erected.


----------



## jrb

Originally posted by SteKnight on the MCR Forum.

2 new CGI's

Click on the link for the rest of the article.

Construction on Therme Manchester is now set to begin in 2023, which is when the wellbeing centre and waterpark was originally expected to be operational.

Planning permission for Therme Group’s original Therme Manchester proposal was granted in 2020 by Trafford Council. However, Therme has opted to redesign the scheme at Trafford Park to boost its sustainability credentials. The new plans, which are set to be submitted this summer.

“The Covid period gave us the opportunity to update the design of Therme Manchester to create an even more sustainable, engaging and accessible experience with profound health and wellbeing benefits for all,” said Stelian Iacob, senior vice president of Therme Group and chief executive of Therme Group UK.

New biodiversity initiatives also include the planting of more than 1,500 trees. The waterpark portion of the resort would also have the world’s first living waterslides, according to Therme. These waterslides would have a 3D-printed superstructure that would feature thousands of plants.



























Therme rejigs £250m Trafford Park resort plans - Place North West


Construction on Therme Manchester is now set to begin in 2023, which is when the wellbeing resort at Trafford Park was originally expected to be operational.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

X1 Cheltenham Place 10-15fl





















































































































X1 Cheltenham Place | X1 Developments


X1 CHELTENHAM PLACE salford, greater manchester Find out more at x1cheltenhamplace.com REGISTER YOUR INTEREST &DOWNLOAD A BROCHURE Introducing the next project in a long list of successful ventures by award-winning developer X1, we welcome you to X1 Cheltenham Place. Our spacious studio...




x1developments.com













X1 Cheltenham Place studio apartments in Manchester | Property Hotspots


X1 Cheltenham Place is a new development in Salford, Manchester consisting of 353 luxury studio apartments. Prices from only £119,995 with a 7% net rental guarantee for 5 years. Highlights: A spectacular new opportunity. 7% net rental guarantee for 5 years. Expected completion: Q4 2024. Award...




www.propertyhotspots.com


----------



## jrb

Also shows Collier’s Yard (50 stories) under construction. And a blue piling rig on the Bankside (43 stories) site

Domis Construction - Linkedin - Fifty5ive Queen Street.

It's all coming together at Fifty5ive Queen Street.

This summer will see these 219 new homes fully complete and ready for new residents to move in.


----------



## ferge

Progress shot of the Blade and Three60 towers, as part of the emerging cluster of talls to the edge of the city - (literally becoming one of my favourite views) - [06/04/22]


----------



## jrb

Focchi Group - Linkedin

Riddle me this.

It's a rendering. It's Manchester, and Crown Street - C4 Tower is on the left. What is next?
Another building, another challenge.

Crown Street - C5 Tower is going to be clad by Focchi Group.


----------



## jrb

A few more pictures on the very slow and frustrating MEN website.

For the last 15 years or so tower cranes have been a constant feature of Manchester's skyline.

A building boom on a scale not witnessed since the Industrial Revolution has seen large parts of the city transformed beyond recognition.

Once rundown, neglected districts such as Ancoats, Greengate and Castlefield have become residential property hotspots, and where the CIS Tower was the once the city's only high rise above 100m, Manchester now has more than a dozen towers exceeding that height.













































Time-lapse shows how Manchester's building boom has transformed the city centre


Comparing Google Streetview images from 2008 and 2021 shows the drastic changes Manchester has undergone




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## jrb

More pictures and the article via the link.

The new-look Albert Square is beginning to take shape.










Construction workers this week began resurfacing the area outside Manchester town hall, laying patterned paving around the William Gladstone statue.

High fences prevent pedestrians from seeing the work but these pictures - taken from Carlton House - show the progress being made on the site, which is set to finish in 2024.



























In pictures: Albert Square work begins to take shape in Manchester city centre


The new-look Albert Square is beginning to take shape.




www.manchesterworld.uk


----------



## jrb

4 Angel Square - NOMA - Office - 200,000 sq ft

Completed basement video tour. Also shows the exterior cladding briefly at the start of the video.


















McCrory Holdings on LinkedIn: #manchester #brickwork #construction #blockwork #citycentre


📍 Manchester 🏗 Bowmer & Kirkland FINAL LOOK at NOMA, 4 Angel Square. McCrory operatives have been responsible for constructing the Blockwork to the upper &…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## jrb

A very good article with some fantastic pictures.



















Tonkin Liu designs 'largest shell lace structure' with Tower of Light in Manchester city centre


World Architecture Community News - Tonkin Liu designs 'largest shell lace structure' with Tower of Light in Manchester city centre




worldarchitecture.org


----------



## jrb

Drone shots of 4 Angel Square - Noma District - City Centre.

Billington Structure - Linkedin


----------



## cardiff

jrb said:


> More pictures and the article via the link.
> 
> The new-look Albert Square is beginning to take shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction workers this week began resurfacing the area outside Manchester town hall, laying patterned paving around the William Gladstone statue.
> 
> High fences prevent pedestrians from seeing the work but these pictures - taken from Carlton House - show the progress being made on the site, which is set to finish in 2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pictures: Albert Square work begins to take shape in Manchester city centre
> 
> 
> The new-look Albert Square is beginning to take shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manchesterworld.uk


The most exciting development for me  

Cant wait to visit after its all been done up. For the cities main display of wealth and civic pride its been a bit grim for a long time now.


----------



## jrb

cardiff said:


> The most exciting development for me
> 
> Cant wait to visit after its all been done up. For the cities main display of wealth and civic pride its been a bit grim for a long time now.


Yes, Albert Square has been rundown for far too long.

Should be a lovely stroll around the Civic Quarter in the future. St Peter's Square was recently done and is till looking very good and well maintained. Lincoln Square just off Albert Square has been recently redeveloped and looks very good. Lincoln Square ends opposite Spinningfields, which has always been looked after and well maintained by Allied London. That leads on to New Bailey, which has 2 office blocks currently under construction, but the public realm is new and is also well looked after and maintained by the English Cities Fund.


----------



## jrb

..


----------



## jrb

..


----------



## jrb

Gary Neville - Linkedin

Pleased to announce that we have agreed a deal to bring Chotto Matte to Manchester, occupying the rooftop at our St Michael's Manchester development.




























It’s a deal that aligns perfectly with our vision for St. Michael’s and the 5* quality we are aspiring to with this project , bringing this world class, innovative brand to Manchester.

Great work from both teams at Relentless and Chotto Matte on making this happen Kurt Zdesar , Jamie Al-Kadhimi , William Noble , Abigail Vincent , Derrick Turner , Anthony Kilbride , Michaela Wakeman , now lets deliver on making it brilliant

Famed for its innovative cuisine experiences, global Japanese-Peruvian restaurant, Chotto Matte, has agreed a deal to occupy the spectacular 20,000sq ft rooftop at the St Michael’s development in Manchester.

With existing venues in Miami and Toronto, Chotto Matte at St Michael’s will be the brand’s only other UK venue outside of London, whilst new international venues in Doha, San Francisco and Los Angeles are due to open by the end of 2022.

The brand is founded and owned by Kurt Zdesar, former European director for Nobu and consultant to Alan Yau for the launch of Hakassan. Chotto Matte specialises in Nikkei cuisine, which blends Japanese and Peruvian culinary traditions.

Due to open to the public in Summer 2024, the venue will include a rooftop terrace, overlooking Manchester’s historic Town Hall and boast an interior design scheme by award winning, international architect and designer, Andy Martin,

*Featuring Chotto Matte’s signature design elements such as open sushi counters, robata grills, table side torched sushi, lava stone and graffiti inspired artwork, accompanied by live DJs and entertainment, dinner at Chotto Matte is expected to be a highly sensory experience*.

14 years in the making, St Michael’s has become one of Manchester's most anticipated projects creating around 1,800 jobs. The development will transform a major part of Manchester City Centre, including the creation of a new Public Square.

Gary Neville from Relentless said: “This deal aligns perfectly with our vision for St, Michael’s and the 5* quality we are aspiring to with this project. We are pleased to be bringing this world class, innovative brand to Manchester.

Founder and Owner of Chotto Matte, Kurt Zdesar said: "We are delighted to continue our expansion plans and allow more people to experience the very best of authentic innovative Nikkei cuisine across the UK.

I am personally very excited to bring Chotto Matte to such an ambitious place. I have been monitoring the city's growth for years but never found the right opportunity until now. It is only when meeting with Gary Neville and understanding his vision, with Relentless, for this first of a kind development that I felt a great synergy with our brand.

The city is growing at an exciting pace and timing couldn’t be better for Chotto Matte to bring diversity to the local landscape. I see this new opening as an important part of our international expansion plan.”

St Michael’s is the first real estate investment in Manchester from leading global investment firm KKR, which formed a JV with Relentless last year to deliver the project. The high-quality St Michael’s scheme will bring a major part of Manchester City centre, that is steeped in history, back to life. It will also see the refurbishment of Bootle Street Police Station which has stood empty for over 8 years which is important to the wider city’s restoration project following on from the pandemic.

The scheme is expected to attract new businesses north-shoring to Manchester taking space in the development’s commercial space and the opening of F&B units on both the ground and rooftop with new leisure/restaurant operators providing inward investment into the city as well as jobs for the hospitality sector in the city.

Dan Davies from Metis Real Estate, consultants for St Michael’s, said: “St Michael’s is a unique scheme and is the perfect setting for Chotto Matte in Manchester. Known for their spectacular locations, I have no doubt the restaurant will be something special once launched and will complement the wider scheme impeccably.”

Place North West




















Chotto Matte has sites in London, Miami and Toronto. Credit: via RD

Chotto Matte Manchester will operate from the rooftop at St Michael’s, the £200m mixed-use development being delivered by Relentless and US investor KKR.

Offering up a fusion of Japanese and Peruvian cuisines, the restaurant will occupy 20,000 sq ft at Relentless and KKR’s Manchester development, becoming the first occupier to commit to the scheme.









Chotto Matte to open rooftop restaurant at £200m St Michael's - Place North West


Offering up a fusion of Japanese and Peruvian cuisines, the restaurant will occupy 20,000 sq ft at Relentless and KKR’s Manchester development, becoming the first occupier to commit to the scheme.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Manchester Construction Update APR22 [4K60fps]*


----------



## JamieUK

I really can't wait to see that Michael building going up.


----------



## jrb

Manchester will never win any good looking skyline awards, but Manchester's skyline is getting bigger.


----------



## jrb

Manc Plod construction roundup.


----------



## SteKnight

City View | Derwent Street | Salford | 56m | 17 floors

Developer: Forshaw Land & Property Group
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
160 residential apartments
Status: Approved
Thread

The developer has indicated this week that they intend to be on site by June 2022.


----------



## SteKnight

Trinity Islands | Water Street | 183/169/146/119m | 60/55/48/39fl

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson Haugh
1950 apartments
Status: Approved / Groundworks?
Thread

Investigative diggings have commenced on the riverside side of this development, home of the two taller towers.
















Pics by @Chorltonred



Chorltonred said:


> As reported by Ferge, signs of investigation digging on the riverside plot.


----------



## SteKnight

St Michael's | Jackson's Row | 138.5m & 45.5m | 40 & 11 fl

Developer: Jackson's Row Developments
Architect: Hodder and Partners
189 residential apartments, 221-room hotel. 150,000 sq ft office space plus retail and leisure.
Status: Demolition
Thread

Demolition continues on the site of the office (11 floor) component of this mixed used development in Manchester city centre (the office part is in the foreground of the render below).









Pics by @madannie


madannie said:


> Saturday 23rd. A couple of dodgy phone shots at the bottom due to me forgetting to take a suitable camera lens with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester Area 2022 - madannie
> 
> 
> Random photos of Manchester and environs taken in 2022. "Manchester Area" includes all the surrounding towns which make up the Greater Manchester area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madannie.smugmug.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## SteKnight

Crown Street Primary School

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Arkilab
210 place primary school
Status: Planning application submitted
Thread

Renaker have submitted plans for the first new primary school to be built within Manchester's inner ring road for over 20 years. The school will nestle amongst Renaker's Crown Street towers, Three60 and The Blade.
















Gratuitous render of Crown Street towers:


----------



## gravesVpelli

SteKnight said:


> Collier's Yard | Salford | 155m | 50 storeys
> 
> Developer: Renaker
> Architect: OMI
> 559 residential apartments
> Status: Under Construction
> Thread
> 
> A photo update from me from last weekend.
> View attachment 3097258
> View attachment 3097260
> 
> View attachment 3097263
> 
> View attachment 3097265
> 
> View attachment 3097268


Could have been good to outstanding but the disfiguration in the external panelling, something UK seems to relish, I find so irritating


----------



## anorack 1

There was a piece on Sky news this morning, about the number of people returning to live in the city's after Covid. Salford is the fastest growing area outside London followed by Manchester, for people wanting to rent or buy a flat.


----------



## mileymc1

*3 Circle Square* | Oxford Road
Office | City

Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here
Development map: Click here

Basic information

Status: Outline approved - New proposal due soon
Nearest transport: Oxford Road
Address: Plot 12, Circle Square, Oxford Road, M2
Detailed information

Architect: Bridge Architects
Number of storeys: 15
Office space: 264,000 sq ft
Ground floor commercial space: tbc
Developers: Bruntwood SciTech | Legal & General

New plans for 3 Circle Square have been revealed, anticipated start for early 2023.


----------



## SteKnight

Bendix Street | New Cross | 13 floors

Developer: Mulbury City
Architect: Tim Groom
161 residential units and ground floor commercial
Status: Under construction
Thread

Construction update from me.






















DC9D77AF-B7BF-44C9-82CE-BDFCD73ABAD1 by Stephen Knight, on Flickr
369062E7-2052-4976-98A9-E82FA2A04851 by Stephen Knight, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

*2 & 3 Angel Square* | NOMA
Offices | City Zone
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Coming soon

Basic information

Status: Outline approved (resubmission due)
Nearest transport: Victoria
Address: 2/3 Angel Square Corporation Street Manchester M4 4DU
Detailed information

Architect: Cartwright Pickard
Floors: 13 | 14
Office Space: 198,000 sq ft | 242,000 sq ft
Ground Retail Space: 17,200 sq ft | 23,000 sq ft
Start date: Q1 2023
Developer: MEPC
New renders for two large Grade A offices have been revealed within NOMA. Planning was approved in 2020 for two office blocks totalling over 400k sq ft on these plots. A resubmission app of the below design due this summer with a planned start date of early 2023.


----------



## jrb

Collier’s Yard adding to the Manchester skyline. 2nd tower in, under construction, from the right. Click to enlarge picture.

Manchester Pulse - Twitter


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Good to see you back, Jrb.


----------



## anorack 1

The groundworks for the Goulden Street development New Cross, have started.


----------



## mileymc1

A reminder of what is building built for the above plot!


----------



## anorack 1

HS2 have purchased Square One Travis Street, from Bruntwood. For the new HS2 station.


----------



## jrb

Elements Europe has won a contract to manufacture bathroom pods for a brand new development in Manchester city centre – The Castings – for client Midgard Ltd and Packaged Living.

Elements Europe will manufacture a total of 545 floorless bathroom pods for the scheme, including shower and bath pods. Based in the Piccadilly East area of Manchester, this 25-storey apartment building will be home to 352 Build-to-Rent (BTR) one, two and three bedroom apartments, resident amenities and a new public square.


















The Castings, Manchester - Elements Europe


Elements Europe has won a contract to manufacture bathroom pods for a brand new development in Manchester city centre – The Castings – for client Midgard Ltd and Packaged Living. Elements Europe




elements-europe.com


----------



## jrb

The Blade + Three60



















Joanna Judges - Linkedin

11th floor showing.


----------



## jrb

Viadux Construction update - Salboy.










Salboy - Linkedin

Construction update on-site at Viadux. Domis Construction and partners busy as core rises and new metro lift is progressed.


----------



## mileymc1

*4 Angel Square* | NOMA
Offices | City Zone
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Coming soon

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Victoria
Address: 4 Angel Square Corporation Street Manchester M4 4DU
Detailed information

Architect: SimpsonHaugh
Floors: 11
Office Space: 240,000
Ground Retail Space: 8,000
Completion: 2022
Developer: Hermes Investment Management/MEPC










An update on 4 Angel Square, looking pretty chunky. The density around NOMA & New Cross is really starting to make an impact! Pic thanks to: *Berlin Manc*


----------



## mileymc1

*High Definition* | Media City
Apartments | Salford Quays
Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Broadway
Address: Plot D3, MediaCityUK, Salford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson
Floors: 17 & 14
Height: 54m &.45m
Number of apartments: 280
Developer: Glenbrook










Seem to have gone under the radar a little these. Located just behind the BBC Studios. Pics thanks to *Slow Burn*


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Trinity Islands | Water Street | 183/169/146/119m | 60/55/48/39fl | Prep

Excavator on site*


----------



## jrb

eric latham / Alamy Stock Photo - Image ID:2J8AAE8


----------



## jrb

A bit of a wow moment.

It’s not often, if ever, you will see the decorative finial at the top of the clock tower spire.

Andrew M - Linkedin

A real privilege to be able to stand at the highest point of Our Town Hall to examine the decorative finial at the top of the clock tower spire before we commence careful disassembly for restoration. Proud of the project team who continue to develop innovative solutions for safe access whilst protecting the building’s heritage. Also a pleasure to be able to witness first-hand the continued passion across the team as we experience every part of this amazing building.


----------



## jrb

Viadux. On the rise.

Gary Robinson - Linkedin

Without doubt the most challenging engineering design we've done. To see it built....it's a work of art. Well done Mayos. Epic.










Johnathan Lincoln (Senior Site Manager at Domis Construction) - Linkedin

Wow a pivotal moment in the Viadux project.

Ready for concrete pour 1 transfer slab

280 ton steel
580m3 concrete
12 concrete wagons
3 pumps.

Big day Monday (see below)





































Haarpret Josan - Linkedin

Mayo Civll Concrete gang ready for 500m start early morning


----------



## jrb

Office - 4 Angel Square - New Bailey - City Centre - 11fl


----------



## jrb

Residential - Victoria Riverside - City Centre - 37/26/18/6 fl


----------



## jrb

For those of you who like demolition

Office - St Michael's - City Centre - 11 fl


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Leonardo Hotel - City Centre - 14 fl


----------



## jrb

Manchester University Science & Engineering Building - City Centre - 6 fl


----------



## jrb

Residential - Novella - City Centre - 23/6 fl


----------



## jrb

Office - Eden - New Bailey - City Centre - 15 fl


----------



## jrb

Residential - The Castings - City Centre - 25fl


----------



## Justme

jrb said:


> Residential - Novella - City Centre - 23/6 fl


Is it just me, or is this building the colour of duck poo?


----------



## jrb

Viadux.

Domis Construction - Instagram


----------



## ComptonCC1975

So, popped in to the Renaker show flat office place this afternoon, posing as a potential buyer. According to the lovely woman working there, 360 and Blade are 90% sold and Castle Quay sold out. Only apartments currently available are in South Tower, starting at £900,000! Although the spec in the show flat was nice, there is no way I would ever pay that, even with the view. Im obviously the minority though!


----------



## jrb

Co-op Live - Linkedin

With capacity to host over 700 guests, our Co-op Backstage Club will take the fan experience to the next level, offering an elevated bar, an arcade area, and a dance floor to dance the night away after a show. Looking for the biggest and best arena?



























25th of May.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529477633016209411
Today.

Concrete tiers are going in.










Live webcam view. Scroll down the page to the arrow, press and wait for the live view to show.






The Arena | Co-op Live


The Arena | Co-op Live




www.cooplive.com


----------



## Mr.D00p

Sigh...I think I've whined about this before, but it fully deserves another one.

..Architecturally speaking, this venue is about as exciting as an Amazon parcel distribution center.


----------



## jrb

Factory - Cultural Centre - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Mr.D00p said:


> Sigh...I think I've whined about this before, but it fully deserves another one.
> 
> ..Architecturally speaking, this venue is about as exciting as an Amazon parcel distribution center.



That maybe true? But internally it will be one of the best, if not the best indoor arena in the world. And that is more important as far as I'm concerned.

The same with Factory above and below, that has also had very mixed views and opinions about it's appearance.

It must be a Manchester thing?


----------



## jrb

Walked along the river path and managed to get around the fence.


----------



## jrb

Residential - Islington Wharf - Phase 4 - 16/4 fl - City Centre

I hate Oxygen, the tower in the last picture. It's only just been completed.


----------



## jrb

Residential - Swan Street House - 34/15 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Residential - Bankside at Collier's Yard - 42 fl -City Centre


----------



## jrb

Hotel - Office - Residential - Tree House Hotel - Ramada Complex - 24/17/4 fl - City Centre

Demolition and clearance.


----------



## jrb

Residential - Glassworks - 17/6 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Got pulled on top of the Shudehill car park by the security guard. 

After a brief chat he was sound and escorted me off the car park.


----------



## jrb

Kozaphoto - Instagram

Tandle Hill Country Park.










Alderley Edge


----------



## TamaSuperstar

Fair play on Glassworks it does look good. I think Domis/Salboy might be the most reliable and interesting developer in the city now. They have the consistency of Renaker with far more variety in the type of schemes they build.


----------



## jrb

TamaSuperstar said:


> Fair play on Glassworks it does look good. I think Domis/Salboy might be the most reliable and interesting developer in the city now. They have the consistency of Renaker with far more variety in the type of schemes they build.


As you say, it does look good.

Aerial Video TV, Twitter




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533754207794348034


----------



## jrb

A bit dated now.

Residential - Three60 - 52 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Residential - Gate & Stile - 27/17 fl - City Centre
Residential - Mount Yard - 12/9 fl - City Centre

Gate and Stile nearing completion.

Mount Yard, across Angel Meadow Park, completed.

Same property developer.


----------



## jrb

Residential - Uptown - 11/9/7 fl -City Centre


----------



## jrb

Residential - New Victoria - 25/20/8 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Student Accommodation - Parkway Gate - 18/16/14 fl - City Centre - reclad + refurb


----------



## jrb

Residential - Co-Living - Mixed Use - Downing Living - 45/21/15/9 fl - City Centre

A bit dated now.


----------



## jrb

Residential - Union Living - 36/32 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb

Residential - The Blade - 52 fl - City Centre


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Viadux - 40/16 fl where the blue crane is. Vision 37 fl across the road, slightly further up, in the same picture in a few years time.

Sadly the Oxford Road cluster in the distance will be partly blocked out by Vision.


----------



## jrb

Click on the link below for the Skerton Road thread on the Manchester forum. Plenty more stunning CGI’s of this fantastic proposal.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541688982798749697








Skerton Road | Old Trafford | 11/9/7/6 fl | Approved


Skerton Road | Old Trafford Residential | South Relevant thread: Click here Website: N/A Development map: Click here Basic information Status: Pending Nearest transport: Trafford Bar Address: Skerton Road, M21 Detailed information Architect: Tim Groom Floors: 6-11 No. of...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jrb

Addington Street - New Cross - City Centre - 10 fl - Residential 



















Dantaag Limited - Linkedin

Update.

Our project for DEX CONSTRUCTION LIMITED on Addington Street, Manchester. Coming on nicely. Not long for the final finish. Installing Idealcombi UK windows and doors. Great work team.


----------



## jrb

Downing Living - First Street - City Centre

Jay Thomas Fischer - Linkedin

This Afternoon.


----------



## jrb

Ancoats Gardens + part of Manchester’s Construction skyline.

Screen grabs from the Ancoats Garden - Q2 construction update drone video posted by Barry V.


----------



## jrb

Viadux.

@thisismcrawards - Twitter










The proposed office block is going to the inbetween Viadux and Axis.

The 1st CGI is an old one. The office proposal has had revision since then. See the next 2 CGI's.




























That's right, the trams will pass under the office block.


----------



## jrb

Viadux again.

Screen grabs from the drone video.

Click on the link to see the drone video.

Domis Construction - Linkedin

More mega milestones at Viadux, Manchester... 

✔ Concrete pour to transfer deck complete
✔ Slipform Rig fully assembled + pours commenced 
✔ Drainage works to Trafford Street commenced

It takes an incredible team to pull of a project like this!
































































Domis Construction on LinkedIn: Viadux, Manchester


More mega milestones at Viadux, Manchester... ✔ Concrete pour to transfer deck complete ✔ Slipform Rig fully assembled + pours commenced ✔ Drainage…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## jrb




----------



## jrb

Under construction. The model shows what the internal layout of the Coop Live Arena will look like. Think it's the first time we've seen the Coop Live Arena model split in half showing the internal layout of the arena? (23,500 capacity)

Emily McIlhinner - Senior Food Development - Linkedin

Had an amazing afternoon at the Coop Live HQ, getting pumped up to see the plans for the BIG VENUE launch late 2023. I’m so thrilled that our team is playing an integral role in building the food offer in what will be a one-of-a-kind arena in the UK. The immersive “tour” was so impressive. I can’t wait to visit when it’s built….watch this space.


----------



## jrb

Construction has (officially) started on the St Michael's office proposal. Piling rig onsite.


----------



## jrb

The 37fl Vision residential tower site is ready to go.


----------



## anorack 1

I take it the footpath will be closed and used as storage and access.


----------



## jrb

anorack 1 said:


> I take it the footpath will be closed and used as storage and access.


Yes.


----------



## jrb

Probably one of the best ever Manchester skyline pictures posted on the Manchester forum. 3rd picture. The other 2 pictures aren’t bad either.

@Paul222_12 - Twitter










@AndrewPBrooks - Twitter










Eccles Pike looking over New Mills, Disley & Marple towards the distant towers of Manchester in the far off haze.


----------



## jrb

The Castings - 25 fl - Residential - City Centre











Aerial Video TV - Twitter


----------



## Munwon

I can't wait to visit this city in September!


----------



## jrb

John Matthews Architects - Instagram










*A sustainable landmark development celebrating heritage and bringing new life to the area.
The redevelopment of Reedham House will create a new 13 storey flagship net zero in operation office building, supporting Manchester’s climate change ambitions as well as the goal of creating a sustainable neighbourhood in the St Mary’s Parsonage area.




























The striking and elegant design reflects and enhances the character of this area and will contribute to the emerging townscape. The design responds to the surrounding architectural context of both existing and of future developments.

The character and identity of the Carriage Works, a former workshop building facing on to St Mary’s Parsonage, will be enhanced and celebrated as part of the redevelopment, with improved access to the building provided by active frontage at ground.






Jon Matthews Architects


Jon Matthews Architects



www.jonmatthewsarchitects.com





For further information on the project, please click the link below to the public consultation website:

REEDHAM HOUSE: A LANDMARK DEVELOPMENT

Property Alliance Group (Alliance) is delighted to introduce proposals to rejuvenate a historic and underused corner of Manchester city centre.









REEDHAM HOUSE







www.reedham-house.co.uk




*


----------



## jrb

In 15 years time not only will the skyline in the distance be completely different, but Piccadilly Train Station and the surrounding area will be completely different with the arrival of HS2/High Speed 2 trains to Manchester.

The view from Oxygen residential tower.

Nathan Yates - Linkedin


----------



## mileymc1

*Anchorage Gateway *| Salford Quays

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click

Basic Infomation

Status: Under Construction 
Address: Anchorage Quay, M50 3YL
Ward: Salford Quays
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Anchorage metro stop
Project facts

Developer: Cole Waterhouse
Architect: Chapman Taylor
Number of apartments: 270
Number of storeys: 31
Height: 101m

























Floor plates coming along now! Pic thanks to @Caiman


----------



## mileymc1

*The Alberton *| Parsonage

Manchester forum thread: Click
Development map: Click

Location

Status: Planning Submitted
Address: St Mary's Parsonage, M3
Ward: Deansgate
Nearest Rail/Metrolink: Salford Central
Project facts

Developer: Bruntwood
Architect: EPR
Number of storeys: 19
Height: 84m
Floor space: 348,000 sq ft
Plans have been submitted for new office building with ground level commercial and top floor wellness centre, on the site of the former Alberton House. You can see the planning documents here


----------



## mileymc1

*Swan Street House* | New Cross
Residential | City
Relevant thread: Click here

Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Shudehill
Address: 1 Swan Street, New Cross, M4
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Planning consultant: GVA
Number of floors: 34 | 15
Height: 98m | 45m
Number of homes: 358
Developer: Cable Swan Ltd


















Progressing nicely! Most of the vacant carparks you can see on the aerial shots have proposals for. This area should feel pretty nice dense once completed. Pics thanks to all the guys over on the Manchester thread.


----------



## mileymc1

*Plot C3* | Media City
Office | Salford Quays

Relevant thread: Click here
Website: Click here

Basic information

Status: Planning Submitted
Nearest transport: Broadway
Address: Plot C3, MediaCityUK, Sadlford Quays, Salford M50
Detailed information

Architect: Sheppard Robson
Number of storeys: 12
Floor space: 350,000 sq ft
Developer: Landsec
Another office scheme has been submitted into planning today. You can see all the renders and documents on the Manchester forum!


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Great updates Miley, love the format too. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## anorack 1

Edit


----------



## SteKnight

Cortland at Collier's Yard | Salford | 155m | 50 fl

Developer: Renaker
Architect: OMI
559 residential apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

The darker cladding that will adorn the last few floors of the building (to create a crown) has started to go up.


----------



## SteKnight

Eden | Salford Central | 61m | 15 floors

Developer: English Cities Fund
Architect: Make
113,000 sq ft offices
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Construction update by me. Pics taken today.


----------



## SteKnight

Victoria Riverside | Dantzic Street | 119/77/53/20m | 37/26/18/6 floors

Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Hawkins \ Brown
611 apartments and 23 townhouses
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Construction update by me from today.


----------



## SteKnight

Downing Living | First Street South | 139/68/47/28m | 45/21/15/9 floors

Developer: Downing
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
1484 co-living apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Third crane going up today.


----------



## jrb

MCR City Centre keeps on expanding.

A £51.6m project to remediate a 25-acre swathe of the £4bn Victoria North masterplan known as Red Bank has been approved by the city council.

The scheme – which will include land remediation, earthworks and change in site levels – will pave the way for the construction of 5,500 new homes and the first phase of the 113-acre City River Park.



















Planning green light to unlock 5,500 Manchester homes - Place North West


A £51.6m project to remediate a 25-acre swathe of the £4bn Victoria North masterplan known as Red Bank has been approved by the city council.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## jrb

The cleared land is the future phases of Mayfield. These phases include residential and office. The developer is making a start on the first office block without a prelet. The 2nd office block will need a prelet before it is started. Residential will follow. Mayfield Park is pretty much finished and is due to open later this year.

1-7 pictures in order.

@DigitalSLRLife

































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549458116491763714


----------



## jrb

Drone Pilot UK - AztechDrones


Expert Drone Pilot surveys, inspections, events, sports and weddings with fast turnaround and five-star reviews, free quote 07845185614




aztechdrones.com


----------



## ferge

Just a couple of shots from my walk around Manchester city centre today [21/07/22] Points of interest being the cladding finally going onto the Three60 tower 









A view over the Downing Living First Street South site, with the Deansgate cluster in the background









































The Blade & Three60 towers going up, adjacent to Elizabeth Tower









The Viadux tower progressing steadily


----------



## jrb

Wayne Nash - Linkedin

Amazing day today commemorating the topping out of Cortland at Colliers Yard with colleagues Vaqas Farooq, Dan Monaghan and Liz Sweeney, 50 storeys above Salford and with a great view over the Manchester skyline and beyond. Thank goodness it wasn’t a windy day!!



















Renaker - Linkedin

Yesterday saw the successful topping out of Cortland at Colliers Yard, the 51-storey residential tower part of our newest development, Colliers Yard, located in Greengate. 

We were delighted to welcome representatives from the Council including Salford City Mayor Paul Dennett, along with representatives from Greater Manchester Combined Authority, and Greater Manchester Pension Fund, to join the Renaker and Cortland teams to mark this fantastic achievement. 

The ceremony also marked an exciting step in both the wider Greengate masterplan and Salford City Council’s Cultural ambition, to deliver an aspirational neighbourhood to both Salford and Manchester City Centre. 

Colliers Yard will be a new and vibrant neighbourhood comprising 3 towers each with new, high-quality homes, first-class amenities for residents, and high-quality public realm. It will also be a thriving city centre destination for all to enjoy through the delivery of a new tree-lined boulevard ‘Bankside Boulevard’, a new public Square ‘Collier Square’ set to re-frame Grade II* listed building Collier Street Baths and the creation of Greengate Park.


----------



## jrb

Castlefield Viaduct - High Line - 1st Phase

niallpower5 - Twitter

Despite the weather this morning I was very very impressed at a preview of the new Castlefield Viaduct. A great addition to Manchester. Bring on Phase 2. Congratulations all!





































@bevcraig - Twitter

Manchester’s new park in the sky! Fantastic to see the transformation of part of the Castlefield Viaduct led by @nationaltrust & local partners. Initially a pilot but hopefully will get rolled out to become even bigger and better.






































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550523384814919682

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550463173714759682


----------



## anorack 1

Where do you get the tickets from?


----------



## jrb

Sunny Sky Living

Since 2008 we have established ourselves as creators of sustainable, innovative developments. We provide projects ranging from a *single zero carbon house*, to *building conversions*, and newly built *blocks of apartments (PRS/BTR)*.

We develop a wide range of *commercial projects* such as *shopping centres, offices, service areas, drive-throughs, hotels and industrial*, including long term land promotion and masterplans (Garden Villages/ Garden Towns).

Communities, and their quality of life, is at the heart of everything we do.

We want our projects to go far beyond the current benchmarks in *sustainability and green energy*, and help communities across the UK prosper in more environmentally-friendly neighbourhoods.

Worrall Street.

towers/blocks.

15 stories(?)
9 stories
9 stories

See the 3D flythrough animation video below.










































This got me perplexed a bit, but I managed to work out the location.

Egerton Street /Water Street.

Land next to Porcelanosa and infront of the Vie Building.

5 towers/blocks.

36 stories
31 stories
21 stories
8 stories
8 stories

See the massing model flythrough video below.




































































Sunny Sky Living







www.sunnyskyliving.com





Don’t get too excited just yet.

Companies House

Sunny Sky Living
Registered office address128 City Road, London, England, EC1V 2NX
Company statusActive
Company type
Limited liability partnership

(Is a limited liability partnership a company? Introduced in April 2001 by the Limited Liability Partnerships Act 2000, a hybrid form of business entity: *it is neither a partnership nor a company*. Like a company, an LLP is a body corporate and therefore a separate legal entity and an LLP member's liability is limited.)

Juan Antonio Nogales - LLP Designated Member

128 City Road, London

Sunny Sky Living also has a correspondence address at 83 Ducie Street, Manchester






SUNNY SKY LIVING AND COMMERCIAL LLP overview - Find and update company information - GOV.UK


SUNNY SKY LIVING AND COMMERCIAL LLP - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk


----------



## jrb

Click to enlarge (skyline) pictures.

Marcus Lamb - Linkedin

A couple of weeks at Versa studios with Gravity Media with some amazing views over the Manchester skyline.


----------



## jrb

Stratus Imagery - Twitter

Yesterday.




























Startus Imagery is a Liverpool based drone operator. If you want to see some superb drone pictures of Liverpool, click on the links below.












https://twitter.com/stratusimagery











Liverpool Aerial photography & filming with drones stratus imagery


Drone aerial photography and filming for TV,Marketing,360 images,CGI. CAA OA PfCO,GVC and A2 CofC Recently projects for Sky News,BBC and ITV contact us today about your project




www.stratusimagery.co.uk


----------



## jrb

4 Angel Square - NOMA - City Centre















Grow at NOMA | NOMA Manchester







www.noma-manchester.com


----------



## jrb

Slipform Limited - Linkedin

The Slipform for the Viadux project in manchester is progressing! Adaptation on the wing wall complete, just another 32 floors to go!


----------



## jrb

Alesco - Linkedin

Since the turn of the century, Manchester has blossomed into a completely new city. Highrise buildings have transformed the skyline bestowing its new modern, metropolitan identity.


----------



## jrb

The Sturgeon Supermoon sets over the Manchester City Centre skyline, on Friday, August 12, 2022. In the video, shot from Oldham, you can see the Devon Mill in the foreground, and the skyscrapers of the Beetham Tower and Deansgate Square dominating the skyline.


----------



## SteKnight

Viadux | Great Bridgewater Street | 136m & 71m | 40 & 14 storeys

Developer: Ask / Salboy
Architect: Simpson/Haugh
375 apartments, 240,000 sq ft. of offices.
Status: Under Construction
Thread

The developer had recently released some new renders of this project.


----------



## SteKnight

The Fairfax | Heyrod Street | Piccadilly East | 96 & 72m | 30 & 23 floors

Developer: Olympian Homes
Architect: Jon Matthews Architects
488 residential apartments
Status:* Demolition*
Thread

Demolition is underway on the latest plot in the Portugal Street East framework, just north of Piccadilly train station.


----------



## SteKnight

20-36 High Street | 70.5m | 22 fl

Developer: McAleer and Rushe
Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley
361 apartments and ground floor commercial space
Status: Approved

Things went quiet for a time on this project, which was approved back in 2019. Since then the site was bought and it wasn't clear whether the new owners would go ahead with the consented scheme or undergo a redesign. An application has very recently appeared requesting to commence strip-out of the existing buildings on the site, indicating they do intend to build the consented scheme.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

SteKnight said:


> 20-36 High Street | 70.5m | 22 fl
> 
> Developer: McAleer and Rushe
> Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley
> 361 apartments and ground floor commercial space
> Status: Approved
> 
> Things went quiet for a time on this project, which was approved back in 2019. Since then the site was bought and it wasn't clear whether the new owners would go ahead with the consented scheme or undergo a redesign. An application has very recently appeared requesting to commence strip-out of the existing buildings on the site, indicating they do intend to build the consented scheme.
> View attachment 3666238
> 
> View attachment 3666235
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666181


Amazing news, really hope this one gets constructed and hits the heights of the render.


----------



## CBDS

gravesVpelli said:


> They commission* Simpson Haugh because he *is probably cheaper than architects in the super league, and also a local.


Ian Simpson / Rachel Haugh = its a partnership


----------



## ComptonCC1975

SteKnight said:


> Viadux | Great Bridgewater Street | 136m & 71m | 40 & 14 storeys
> 
> Developer: Ask / Salboy
> Architect: Simpson/Haugh
> 375 apartments, 240,000 sq ft. of offices.
> Status: Under Construction
> Thread
> 
> The developer had recently released some new renders of this project.
> View attachment 3666012
> View attachment 3666018
> 
> View attachment 3666019
> 
> View attachment 3666024


Ooh I hope it has that super shiny mirror effect.


----------



## Mnorth

Activity on One Heritage site at Greengate this morning


----------



## anorack 1

There were six high viz gents outside the Debenhams building today, from WBHO Russell's and Mayo's having a brew. Then they disappeared inside. Hopefully there's some movement on what is the biggest eyesore in the city centre.


----------



## ComptonCC1975

Does anyone have a link to the ‘Island’ development on Bridge Street on here?


----------



## SteKnight

Great Northern Warehouse | Deansgate | 112/92/52m | up to 32 floors

Developer: Trilogy Real Estate and Peterson Group
Architect: Simpson/Haugh
750 homes, 370,000 sq ft offices, public realm
Status: *Public Consultation*
Thread
Consultation website

The long-awaited consultation is now live for full redevelopment of the Great Northern Warehouse site.















*






















*


----------



## SteKnight

One Victoria | Mirabel Street | 14 & 10 floors

Developer: One Heritage
Architect: Hodder+Partners
129 homes
Status: Approved
Website
Thread

A building contractor has been appointed to this development (which has been kicking around for years) and construction is expected to start in December.


----------



## AbidM

Ah, so much I’ve missed, and so much to catch up on.

I do hope 20-36 High Street goes ahead as planned.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*The Blade & Three60 | Crown Street | 154/154m | 52/52 fl | U/C










Viadux | Great Bridgewater Street | 136/74m | 40/16 fl | U/C




























Union Living | St John's | 112/99m | 36/32 fl | U/C


















Oldfield Wharf | Hulme Street | 70/56/24/23m | 23/18/8/6 fl | U/C*

Second tower crane now on site:


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Enabling works to begin at £250m resort in Manchester, UK.








*

Plans to construct the UK’s first city-based wellbeing resort, Therme Manchester, at TraffordCity, Manchester, have advanced with preparations to clear the present EventCity site.


Peel L&P, a regeneration business, has submitted plans to Trafford Council to demolish the 28,000m2 former EventCity conference and exhibition space on Barton Dock Road to build the £250m flagship Therme Manchester scheme.


The 28-acre resort located opposite Trafford Palazzo and The Trafford Centre is being constructed by global developer and operator of wellbeing destinations Therme Group.


The project is expected to boost economic growth in the region, creating 1,200 jobs and more than £4.5bn economic impact.






Enabling works to begin at £250m resort in Manchester, UK - World Construction Network


Plans to construct the UK’s first city-based wellbeing resort, Therme Manchester, at TraffordCity, Manchester, have advanced with preparations to clear the present EventCity site.



www.worldconstructionnetwork.com


----------



## AbidM

DavidWilliams said:


> Can’t believe how many projects seem to have broken ground this week. So good to see. Just when I thought this cycle was maybe over.


Manchester seems to be on the up, and up.


----------



## VDB

Some before-and-afters of the recently-refurbished Crusader Mill

Before:




















After:


----------



## anorack 1

Nice pictures, Just shows what a bit of TLC can do.


----------



## jxckandrew

Wasn’t sure where to post this but I thought this could be the most appropriate place!

Photo taken yesterday from the New Islington tram stop, within the picture you can see construction for several projects including Electric Park groundworks, Victoria House, The Castings, a sneak peek of demo action on The Fairfax site, New Islington Wharf Phase 4 on the rightside of the photo, and if you look closely enough you can see The Blade starting to show on the distant skyline. Along with the recently completed Oxygen Tower, Leonardo Hotel, and Crusader Mill. This corner of the city is definetely booming.


----------



## Cheese458

Looks like Renaker are doing some work on the site next to big yellow self storage in castlefield. Any news on this one?


----------



## KAEX

Impressive amount of projects, good quality overall.


----------



## Covidius

Demolition would be a better choice than facadism!


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Covidius said:


> View attachment 4051817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition would be a better choice than facadism!


I have to respectfully disagree, Manchester should retain as much historical architecture as possible. This looks fantastic.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Covidius said:


> View attachment 4051817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition would be a better choice than facadism!


no.


----------



## Covidius

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Manchester should retain as much historical architecture as possible


I completely agree, but I fear my understanding of 'retention' is different from yours.


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^^ This works well. Many major cities do thus, an example is Exchange Place in Boston:

Boston: Exchange Place of 1984 integrates part of the existing 19th Century granite structure.


----------



## JamieUK

That's not an equivalent example.


----------



## Covidius

The rise of 'facadism' in London - BBC News


----------



## anorack 1

Isn't the Ancoats Dispensary an example of facadism?


----------



## ComptonCC1975

anorack 1 said:


> Isn't the Ancoats Dispensary an example of facadism?


It certainly is. A great example


----------



## ComptonCC1975

And 36 Kennedy Street


----------



## Brucey7

ComptonCC1975 said:


> And 36 Kennedy Street


🤮


----------



## jrb

Yesterday.

The Blade & Three60.

Hulme Park.




























33rd floor.


----------



## jrb

Manchester's changing skyline.

Pictures taken from the Princess Parkway pedestrian flyover bridge, Hulme

The first 2 pictures look similar, but are slightly different, so all the cranes and cores are visible.


----------



## jrb

@cbenvenuto73


----------



## jrb

3D flythrough showcasing Factory International‘s various internal configurations for hosting different events.

Click on the link below for the video.

Millk - Linkedin

What a pleasure to be part of this amazing new adventure for Manchester International Festival.

MIF is a well-known and much-loved organisation within the North West. Located just down the road from us, MIF has embarked on their new chapter, Factory International!

We were tasked with showcasing Factory International with a clay model animation, exhibiting how incredible this new facility will be when it opens in 2023. Designed and built with flexibility in mind, this venue will be a multipurpose space capable of hosting concerts, theatre productions, exhibitions, multimedia performances and much more. Factory International will be a destination venue for culture and art.

We can’t wait for the grand opening and look forward to working with the team again!

Huge thanks to Callum Kirkwood for allowing us to bring this project to life.
Post by JAR POST Manchester
Production by the wonderful MillK team!

Enjoy a sneaky peek inside!

(a couple of screen grabs from the video)



















MillK - The Film Content Company on LinkedIn: MIF Factory International


----------



## jrb

A.P.S. (UK) - Alamy Stock Photo

Image ID 2K8KCC9

Date taken 22nd October

Click to enlarge










*There are another 2 really good aerial pictures by A.P.S (UK) from the same date.
Go to Alamy, search Manchester skyline, date taken, last month, and the other 2 pictures will be near the top. Download (arrow) to see the full size pictures.


----------



## jrb

Ian Clarke - Flickr

Manchester as seen from Stalybridge

24th October


----------



## anorack 1

City in the sky.


----------



## jrb

I'll post all the other pictures tomorrow from the city centre construction roundup tomorrow. Only just got my PC back after it was fixed.

Viadux - Residential - city centre - 40 fl


----------



## SteKnight

Embankment Exchange | Greengate | 110m & 45m | 34 & 14 floors

Developer: Legacie Developments
Architect: Jeffrey Bell Architects
300 residential apartments
Status: *Under construction*
Thread

Good news that another Greengate tower, Embankment Exchange, has recommenced construction after it stalled under the previous developer. Legacie are now progressing this and concrete pouring is underway. The concrete frame of the tower is about eight floors away from full height.


----------



## SteKnight

The Blade & Three60 | Crown Street | 154/154m | 52/52 fl

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson/Haugh
865 apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Updates from me taken yesterday.


----------



## SteKnight

Trinity Islands | Water Street | 183/169/146/119m | 60/55/48/39fl

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Simpson Haugh
1950 apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Update from me yesterday. This is the site of the two tallest towers along the banks of the River Irwell. Currently in the process of digging out basement levels.


----------



## gravesVpelli

It's a pity they couldn't have given Trinity Islands a bit of a different clad, instead of the same rather tired look - also to distinguish them more from their almost identical neighbours. Also the Blade and 360, although good as individuals, but again sharing the same formula of dress.

It's clearly short-sighted and lazy from the architects, who have demonstrated little or no imagination - clones from their digital records.


----------



## Mr.D00p

gravesVpelli said:


> It's a pity they couldn't have given Trinity Islands a bit of a different clad, instead of the same rather tired look


What you call 'tired look' they will call cohesive. You can go down this Manchester Road or the London Road, which ends up with a freak show skyline of competing 'look at me, look at me' attention seekers, very few of which are successful.

You pays your money & takes your choice.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Well the over-used pattern of colour panels, usually out of sinc to make a less satisfying whole, is being played to death, especially here in Manchester, so it is becoming a tired formula. The architects (note they are the same bunch) could surely try a little harder at creating a variety of finish? But perhaps this is for economic reasons, since they can return to the same manufactures to roll out more identikit bits.


----------



## SteKnight

Victoria Riverside | Dantzic Street | 119/77/53/20m | 37/26/18/6 floors

Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Hawkins \ Brown
611 apartments and 23 townhouses
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Update from me a few days ago.


----------



## ComptonCC1975

SteKnight said:


> Victoria Riverside | Dantzic Street | 119/77/53/20m | 37/26/18/6 floors
> 
> Developer: Far East Consortium
> Architect: Hawkins \ Brown
> 611 apartments and 23 townhouses
> Status: Under Construction
> Thread
> 
> Update from me a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380863
> View attachment 4380868
> View attachment 4380870
> View attachment 4380872
> View attachment 4380874


So have they scrapped the coloured bits of cladding on the corners?


----------



## SteKnight

Viadux | Great Bridgewater Street | 136m & 71m | 40 & 14 storeys

Developer: Ask / Salboy
Architect: SimpsonHaugh
375 apartments, 240,000 sq ft. offices
Status: Under Construction
Thread

Update from a few days ago.


----------



## SteKnight

Bankside at Colliers Yard | Salford | 129m | 43 floors

Developer: Renaker
Architect: Denton Corker Marshall
444 apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

The core continues to rise on Renaker's second phase at Colliers Yard.


----------



## SteKnight

Bendix Street | New Cross | 13 floors

Developer: Mulbury City
Architect: Tim Groom
161 residential units and ground floor commercial
Status: Under construction
Thread


----------



## SteKnight

Poplin | Oldham Road | New Cross | 12 floors

Developer: Mulbury City
Architect: Tim Groom
144 residential units
Status: Under Construction
Thread


----------



## SteKnight

Swan Street House | Swan Street | New Cross | 98 / 45m | 34 / 15 fl

Developer: Cable Swan Ltd.
Architect: Simpson-Haugh
358 apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread


----------



## SteKnight

Dye Works | Worrall Street | Ordsall | 7 & 7 floors

Developer: PPG Worrall Street Ltd.
Architect: Tim Groom
164 apartments
Status: *Demolition*
Thread

Demolition of the industrial units that currently occupy the site has started.


----------



## SteKnight

Church Street Place | Eccles | 23/6/4 fl

Developer: Silverlane
Architect: Jeffrey Bell
272 apartments
Status: *Under Construction*
Thread
Website and live webcam

The core has started rising on this residential development in Eccles, Salford - visible from the live webcam.


----------



## ferge

A quick comparison to demonstrate the growing skyline for Manchester..










Top - 01/01/20 
Bottom - 01/01/23

A few noticeable additions in those three years, with 2023's additions no doubt being visible in 12 months time..


----------



## SteKnight

The Republic | Mayfield | 59m | 13fl

Architect: Morris + Company
Developer: Landsec
244,000 sq ft offices
Status: Approved
Thread

A piling rig is now on site at one of the office buildings in the first phase of the Mayfield masterplan.


----------



## SteKnight

319-324 Ordsall Lane | Salford | 6/7/7/8/9 fl

Developer: Heaton Group
Architect: Fletcher Rae
500 apartments
Status:* Demolition / Site Clearance*
Thread
Website

Site is now cleared for this 500 apartment development that was approved back in 2020, but was announced in August 2022 that a new developer had come on board.


----------



## SteKnight

The Dispensary | Old Mill Street, Ancoats | 5 floors

Developer: Manchester Life
Architect: Buttress
39 apartments
Status: Under Construction
Thread

The steel structure is well underway at this part new-build, part restoration.


----------



## ComptonCC1975

So nice to see at least part of the old Dispensary building safe and preserved for the future


----------

